# New CLs...



## letsgoshopping

What does everyone think about having a thread where we can post new styles/colors of CLs that our SAs send us? That way everyone would know what's available and where to find them.

Here are the pictures of the Fall 08 CLs my SA from Nordstrom sent me.


First picture-

Top shoe- available in roccia natural
Middle shoe- available in black 
Bottom shoe- available in dark grey flannel, blk patent, fuchsia suede
Second picture-

Top shoe- available in grey
Middle shoe- available in black
Bottom shoe- available in peacock laminato, black laminato
Third picture- 

Top shoe- available in black suede, brown suede
Middle shoe- available in black velukid, elephant velukid (grey)
Bottom shoe- available in black, cuoio (luggage)
Fourth picture-

Top shoe- available in purple suede
Fifth picture-

Top shoe- available in black
Middle shoe- available in multi gold
Bottom shoe- available in black rodano
Sixth picture- 

Top shoe- available in black patent, burgundy glittart
Bottom shoe- available in black jazz


----------



## letsgoshopping

Last picture:


----------



## laureenthemean

I like the blue boot and the last one, the black one.  The rest are just eh.  Oh, I do like the Mary Janes, though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love the Mary Janes.. but I am not feeling anything that I have been seeing coming out of anywhere..


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I like the burgundy glittart Decollete and the fuschia suede New Simples- at least how I picture both in my head. Why don't they ever have pictures of the shoe in all colors they will be available in? I've always found that annoying. 

And I think the thread is a great idea! I'll try to scan one of the look books my SA sent me in the mail. Might take me a while though LOL!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Are VP or NP 70mm in any of the look books sent?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yup. The look book I got is from BG and there's the 70mm NP in there. It's available in patent- black, taupey grey (their words not mine!), chocolate, and dark red.


----------



## frozendiva

Is there a 'look book' for forever-bearing money-trees?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I just tried scanning one of the pages of the look book and because the originals that were sent to me are a little blurry, they came out even more so when I tried to scan it, and you can't really see the shoes.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

frozendiva said:


> Is there a 'look book' for forever-bearing money-trees?


 
LOL! I wish! If you find one, send it my way!


----------



## letsgoshopping

New CLs that my SA at Barneys in Texas sent me (the CLs are on the top 2 rows):

http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/NewArrivals62408


----------



## Sammyjoe

My purse addiction are the np in chocolate kidskin or are they all patent leather? Sorry for the questions!


----------



## sdesaye

Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## sdesaye

These are from CL/NYC Horatio Street

PIAF 85 - Red


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sammyjoe said:


> My purse addiction are the np in chocolate kidskin or are they all patent leather? Sorry for the questions!


 
Some of the pages of the look book are cut off (the pictures are on one page and the colors are on another) and I have to piece them together. I'll try to figure it out and them post again.

EDIT: Ok, figured it out (they have style numbers...duh! Excuse my blonde moment!). So according to the look book, the 70mm will be available in kid leather in black/red (not listed as 2 different colors so maybe it's a black AND red shoe?) and in patent in the colors I mentioned earlier (black, taupey grey, chocolate, and dark red).


----------



## sdesaye

These came from Saks Fifth Avenue in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thank you very much My Purse Addiction!!! You have been a massive help!xxxxx


----------



## mjvictamonte

This is a really good thread idea. We've been needing a thread like this. Maybe we should make it a sticky.


----------



## balmiu

mjvictamonte said:


> This is a really good thread idea. We've been needing a thread like this. *Maybe we should make it a sticky*.



i agree!


----------



## redandgreen

what does SA mean


----------



## laureenthemean

redandgreen said:


> what does SA mean


Sales Associate.


----------



## redandgreen

thanks


----------



## karwood

LetsgoShopping- thanks  for posting these pics




mjvictamonte said:


> This is a really good thread idea. We've been needing a thread like this. Maybe we should make it a sticky.


 
ITA!!!


OK, after reviewing the pics- the only thing I am really liking so far is the New Simple in the dark grey flannel.


----------



## laureenthemean

I like the idea of the New Simple in fuchsia suede, but I'm waiting for the Declic instead.


----------



## Butterfly*

Thank you, letsgoshopping!!!   

I really like the Roccia Boots!


----------



## daisyduke947

I looove the flannel Simple and the black patent Decollete. Very cool shoes!


----------



## ronsdiva

frozendiva said:


> Is there a 'look book' for forever-bearing money-trees?


  yes, do let me know if you find one!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yellow Satin Lady Gres (from Bergdorf Goodman)- also available in black, cobalt, and fuschia


----------



## daisyduke947

FYI, *My Purse Addiction*, your image doesn't load.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

That's so weird because it was just there! I'll try it again.


----------



## My Purse Addiction




----------



## My Purse Addiction

Is it showing up now?


----------



## daisyduke947

No...


----------



## JetSetGo!

I like the Python Ariellas. Thanks for posting *letsgo*!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I like the idea of anything in fuschia suede!

And...I NEED red patent 70mm VPs!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

daisyduke947 said:


> No...


 
Ugh, it shows up for like 10 minutes (I even refreshed to make sure!) then the little X shows up. I'll try it as an attachment, and if that doesn't work I officially give up!

EDIT: It keeps saying invalid attachment. Just picture it in your head- it's really pretty! LOL! Sorry guys!


----------



## sdesaye

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ugh, it shows up for like 10 minutes (I even refreshed to make sure!) then the little X shows up. I'll try it as an attachment, and if that doesn't work I officially give up!
> 
> EDIT: It keeps saying invalid attachment. Just picture it in your head- it's really pretty! LOL! Sorry guys!


 
It's probably just as well.  You may have saved the poor guy at BG with my noncense.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ok- the picture is, at this very moment *fingers crossed*, still showing up on the Lady Gres thread.

It's the second to last post on page 5 (the page I linked below):

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/lady-gres-in-which-color-314174-5.html


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, I have to say, for some reason it doesn't load their either. And when I open the image in a new window, it automatically redirects to login.live.com, an MSN website. If you are hotlinking them, you shouldn't, because it grabs the server's bandwidth and isn't polite, so that might be why the images don't load. Set up an account like Photobucket.com, or upload to ImageShack.us. Copy and paste the proper image code into the message window. I hope that helps!


----------



## sdesaye

I know this is frustrating.  But, If you have a way to get a screen capture and then save as a JPG.  Or, I can manipulate the color on mine and load it up.  Hmmm, sounds intriguing...


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, don't worry about it. I'm sure we'll see pictures at some point.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I just pasted it from the file my SA sent me. I have no clue what hotlinking is or how to do that. Oh well.


----------



## letsgoshopping

It's ok *MPA*. I have absolutely no clue what hotlinking is either. I can vouch that I saw it in this thread earlier. Anyhow, I emailed my SA Saskia and asked her for the picture, since *MPA* said she got it from Bergdorf Goodman. Here's what she just sent me (uploaded from photobucket). If no one can see it now, then the file being sent out in the emails is the problem.


----------



## daisyduke947

Hotlinking is when you post an image from a website (like grabbing a website link from a picture at NeimanMarcus.com) and posting it in the "Insert image", instead of saving it to your computer and uploading with your own image server. It uses up insanely large amounts of bandwidth of the server you are "taking" the image from, which then ties up their system and they have to pay for it. That's why it's polite to upload to your own server so the other person doesn't have trouble. But a lot of times if you hotlink from a website like NeimanMarcus.com that knows about people taking pictures like that, as soon as the image on their site is uploaded somewhere else, instead of downloaded, it will cut the link so then you can't see the image, or it comes out with a red X. 

Thank you, *letsgoshopping*! Those are beautiful!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Well, the picture sent to me (and I assume also to MPA) was an actual picture taken by a sales associate, and was not taken or copied from a website. It came to me as an attachment that I had to save to my computer to open. So I'm not sure what the problem was.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

daisyduke947 said:


> Hotlinking is when you post an image from a website (like grabbing a website link from a picture at NeimanMarcus.com) and posting it in the "Insert image", instead of saving it to your computer and uploading with your own image server. It uses up insanely large amounts of bandwidth of the server you are "taking" the image from, which then ties up their system and they have to pay for it. That's why it's polite to upload to your own server so the other person doesn't have trouble. But a lot of times if you hotlink from a website like NeimanMarcus.com that knows about people taking pictures like that, as soon as the image on their site is uploaded somewhere else, instead of downloaded, it will cut the link so then you can't see the image, or it comes out with a red X.
> 
> Thank you, *letsgoshopping*! Those are beautiful!


 
Oh, well in that case I definitely didn't hotlink.


----------



## daisyduke947

I said it may have been hotlinked, and depending on where it was hotlinked from (if it were), many websites block the links so that can happen. I mean, you can hotlink images from Photobucket if you don't post the code correctly and Photobucket will leave a little image that says "No Hotlinking from Photobucket". The problem is that it steals bandwidth, which is illegal. But the problem here was that it just wasn't showing up in general. That's all.

Oh, that's good then, *My Purse Addiction*!  It's a bit illegal anyway.


----------



## daisyduke947

Anyway, back on topic, I'm glad you got the image working! God only knows why it wasn't before.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ok this is kind of off topic, but I just noticed that some of the pictures of VPs in the look book my SA sent me have naturagasgirl's watermark in the corner. I guess the stores check ebay too LOL!


----------



## LavenderIce

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ok this is kind of off topic, but I just noticed that some of the pictures of VPs in the look book my SA sent me have naturagasgirl's watermark in the corner. I guess the stores check ebay too LOL!


 
I saw that too!  We must have the same lookbook.


----------



## Chins4

Couple of additional shots - 

Evening version of the Drapiday, sweetly known as the Drapinight (from NM) and check out the Brown Glittart Simples and purple suede Ariella Clou from Nordies.


----------



## mjvictamonte

New CLs on Barneys.com (none of these styles really "speak" to me). I'm sure some of these have been posted before, but for those of you who have not seen them, here they are. Since Barneys won't let you save or copy their photos, here are the links:

Simple 85 in burgundy wine leather
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=4&sz=1

Simple 85 in pearl grey leather
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=13&sz=1

Simple 85 in teal suede
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=22&sz=1

Turban flats in black patent
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=7&sz=1

Turban flats in anthracite metallic leather
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=15&sz=1

Armadillo in bronze leather
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=11&sz=1

Armadillo in black leather
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=17&sz=1

Miss Gres Zeppa in black suede
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=12&sz=1

Miss Gres Zeppa in wine suede
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=29&sz=1

C'est Moi boots in heather coal leather
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=23&sz=1

C'est Moi boots in black leather
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=26&sz=1

Orniron boots in caramel leather
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=25&sz=1

Trottinette ankle boots in black suede
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=28&sz=1


----------



## daisyduke947

Wow, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Chins4

Pic from BG - Simple 100 in wine patent  (also available in black patent and navy kid) $575


----------



## sdesaye

These are all from CL NYC (Horatio St)


----------



## sdesaye

One more.


----------



## socalboo

Thanks for all of the pics and links! This is a great thread!

I like the purple suede and black Ariella boots!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ooh I love the wine patent Simples! I know Barneys got them in the 85mm, but I was holding out with the hope that someone would get teh 100s. Yayy!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



## shoecrazy

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ooh I love the wine patent Simples! I know Barneys got them in the 85mm, but I was holding out with the hope that someone would get teh 100s. Yayy!!



Barneys (at least BH) has the 100s too - that's where mine are from.


----------



## niccig

sdesaye said:


> One more.


 
Do you know the style name of this one (is that Roccia Python Architek/VP?)?  I must have it!


----------



## sdesaye

niccig said:


> Do you know the style name of this one (is that Roccia Python Architek/VP?)? I must have it!


 
Yes, They call it Twistochat Python Roccia


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Chins4 said:


> Pic from BG - Simple 100 in wine patent  (also available in black patent and navy kid) $575


 

OMG Navy Kid???? I have to have them. 

How many more hours till BG opens in NY?

Oh I can already tell tomorrow is going to be an expensive day for me....


----------



## Chins4

ShoesInTheCity said:


> OMG Navy Kid???? I have to have them.
> 
> How many more hours till BG opens in NY?
> 
> Oh I can already tell tomorrow is going to be an expensive day for me....


 
Please post pics - love to see the navy in modelling shots. Saw the Clichy 100 in navy patent in Harvey Nichols and have been kicking myself for not buying it ever since


----------



## bebexirene

I love the fourth picture with the purple suede boots!


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't have a picture, but SF Nordies has bronze glittart simples.


----------



## shoecrazy

NAP has a few new styles today:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33437







http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33451






http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33447


----------



## sdesaye

These are at Saks (Manhattan)


----------



## laureenthemean

I love the Babel boots!  The pink satin Very Croise is lovely, too!


----------



## daisyduke947

I LOVE those black boots! The RonRons are gorgeous too.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Barneys just added the anthracite Armadillo to their website:

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=13&sz=1

And these Doppio Nodo in patent leopard (not a fan...)

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=20&sz=1


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

LavenderIce said:


> I don't have a picture, but SF Nordies has bronze glittart simples.


 

*LAV* - by chance do you know if they were 100's or 85's - i am in love with them!


----------



## LavenderIce

ShoesInTheCity said:


> *LAV* - by chance do you know if they were 100's or 85's - i am in love with them!


 
Sorry I can't remember.  I think they were $575 so that makes me want to say they are 100s.


----------



## shoecrazy

Those bronze glittart simples sound fabulous!

Barneys has new "dark grape" suede simple 85s on their website:

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=34&sz=1


----------



## betty*00

Ooh I love this thread!! So many lovely shoes!


----------



## Chins4

My SA at BG just sent this through : "Miss Dina" 120mm platform sandal in  natural python, pictured below. $1195.


----------



## irishiris8

^^^   hmmm.... not sure how I feel about this one... I LOVE python, but it doesn't scream "louboutin" to me.


----------



## karwood

Thanks for all pics. Although I think I need to stay away from here. Too much eye candy here


----------



## sdesaye

These are actually going to be available exclusively at NM within the next 30-45 days. In Blue & Brown, which I believe are the colors in the attached pictures. I forgot to get the price. It's also on the cover of their lookbook (the sketch).


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> These are actually going to be available exclusively at NM within the next 30-45 days. In Blue & Brown, which I believe are the colors in the attached pictures. I forgot to get the price. It's also on the cover of their lookbook (the sketch).


 
Do you happen to know what the price is?


----------



## sdesaye

karwood said:


> Do you happen to know what the price is?


 
No, but I'll email my SA to find out.  I don't think that they'll be more than $1,150.00 and they could very well be less.


----------



## sdesaye

There are a slew of Pigalles at NM in at least Magenta Patent pre-selling for Last Call on Tuesday for about $250.00.  They've consolidated them at various NM's so you may need to call.  I just got a pair at the Charlotte, NC NM.


----------



## sdesaye

karwood said:


> Do you happen to know what the price is?


 
They're going to be $865.00.


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> They're going to be $865.00.


 
Thank you! When you say exclusively at NM, does that include buying them online? Or do I have to go to the NM stores? TIA!


----------



## sdesaye

That I don't know.  But, assuming they are available online--it will be after they're in-store, by at least 30-days.  They're expecting them to be VERY POPULAR and are due to ship 7/1 (from CL) ---so that means any day.


----------



## sdesaye

Also, the armadillo is expected imminently at NM in royal blue satin.


----------



## karwood

Would you mind sharing with me the name and number of your SA in NM. You can PM me. We have a NM in Chicago, but they are VERY limited in their selection of CLs and I don't know any SA from that works for NM. TIA


----------



## Chins4

sdesaye - you are such a bad influence  Thanks for the info - can't wait to see pics of that blue colour IRL!


----------



## babypie

Chins4 said:


> Pic from BG - Simple 100 in wine patent  (also available in black patent and navy kid) $575


 
OMG I wish I hadnt seen this


----------



## ally143

sdesaye said:


> These are actually going to be available exclusively at NM within the next 30-45 days. In Blue & Brown, which I believe are the colors in the attached pictures. I forgot to get the price. It's also on the cover of their lookbook (the sketch).


 
Those look similar to Lady Gress, am I correct? but w/ a double platform?
I like that blue! How high do you think they are?


----------



## sdesaye

ally143 said:


> Those look similar to Lady Gress, am I correct? but w/ a double platform?
> I like that blue! How high do you think they are?


 
Specifically---I don't know.  but they'll be the same height as the other double-platform CL's.  I tried on a pair and yes I'm a bit wobbly, but I really want those brown pair so I'll just practice walking and suffer.


----------



## ally143

I don't feel safe w/ the double platform  I tried on the Catenitas and they are waaay too high for me to handle ! I'll get the Lady Gres or Armadillo in that same color


----------



## sdesaye

ally143 said:


> I don't feel safe w/ the double platform  I tried on the Catenitas and they are waaay too high for me to handle ! I'll get the Lady Gres or Armadillo in that same color


 
I would as well, but I want the brown pair.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Omg blue satin Armadillos sound amazing!


----------



## sdesaye

One more thing that I forgot.  NM is also expecting Yellow Suede NP's shortly with a contrasting toe/heel (I just forget if the heel was pewter or some other color).


----------



## sammiekat

sdesaye said:


> One more thing that I forgot. NM is also expecting Yellow Suede NP's shortly with a contrasting toe/heel (I just forget if the heel was pewter or some other color).


 

Very unique- would love a pic


----------



## laureenthemean

I _really_ want those blue satin Lady Gres-like shoes, but I don't think I can bring myself to spend that much on shoes just yet.


----------



## Chins4

Not sure if you ladies will have seen the article in the link below - it's an interesting read - but if you go to the bottom of the article and hit the 'See a selection from CLs A/W08 collection' you will see pics of 10 new shoes including a proper photo of the TDF multi-coloured Armadillo (blue and lilac version), Alti, Bloody Mary, Cotton Club & Forever Tina.

http://www.handbag.com/fashion/Fashion-Interview-Christian-Louboutin/v1

Enjoy!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *Chins*!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you!!


----------



## Chins4

Here's the other 5 (Alta Dama x2, Bouclette and Eugenie x2) - full credits for super pics to Handbag.com


----------



## shoecrazy

Saks in Chicago has the patent triclo 100 (as modeled by LVPiggy in the "Post Pictures of your Louboutins" thread) in black, gray, and burgundy patent. Ask for Christine.

beautiful modeling pictures here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-450.html#post6911033


----------



## Chins4

You're welcome Laureen & Daisy 

Any excuse to share more shoe porn


----------



## daisyduke947

I wish Christian Louboutin would come out with a book like Blahnik by Boman. THAT is shoe porn, but it would be even better if it were of Louboutins.


----------



## sjl83

Chins4 said:


> My SA at BG just sent this through : "Miss Dina" 120mm platform sandal in natural python, pictured below. $1195.


 
Are those Peacock Rolandos in the corner? Eeek. I think I need these very, very badly.


----------



## laureenthemean

sjl83 said:


> Are those Peacock Rolandos in the corner? Eeek. I think I need these very, very badly.


Hm, are those a new color?  Or are they the emerald green from last season?


----------



## sdesaye

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, are those a new color? Or are they the emerald green from last season?


 

Those are peacock, because I also got the picture from BG. (not the one attached though)


----------



## laureenthemean

Uh oh, I may have the urge to buy some more Rolandos...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The peacock Rolandos are TDF! I may need to stop visiting this thread LOL!


----------



## daisyduke947

*PEACOCK ROLANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Forget the OTHER Rolandos! THESEINEED.


----------



## sjl83

I wasn't seeing things, then? Oh bugger, this could be love.


----------



## karwood

I want to adopt  and bring home those Peacock Rolandos!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

I really like the cotton club wedge, although it's mainly the detailed wedge that I like, and not the ankle strap... It's so Art Deco.  

Can't wait to see them IRL!

...too bad they look like they'd look much better as details on a vanity than a shoe.  hmm...


----------



## sakura

Seriously, BG got the peacock Rolandos?  I thought they were the Emerald Green!


----------



## kanaij1

Oh my, those are beauties!! Anyone have pics of them IRL?


----------



## sdesaye

sdesaye said:


> Those are peacock, because I also got the picture from BG. (not the one attached though)


 
My mistake.... The one's at BG are called Emerald but are in fact a Hunter Green Suede.


----------



## karwood

Suede!!  IMO- I think that sounds more gorgeous!


----------



## shoecrazy

NM.com has the very croise in nude and black satin as well as the black leather armadillo up now.


----------



## eggpudding

wow - i have NOT been on tpf for a while, am so overwhelmed!! thank you *Chins *and *letsgoshopping, *and everyone else who's posted pics of new CLs!! the Alti Booty is screaming out to me (not in that color though)  has anyone noticed that the CL heel heights are getting higher and higher?


----------



## sdesaye

eggpudding said:


> wow - i have NOT been on tpf for a while, am so overwhelmed!! thank you *Chins *and *letsgoshopping, *and everyone else who's posted pics of new CLs!! the Alti Booty is screaming out to me (not in that color though)  has anyone noticed that the CL heel heights are getting higher and higher?


 
Yes - To my dismay!  I'm all for the platforms---but double is a bit much.


----------



## Chins4

Check out the link - just in, looks like New Simples in a lurex leopard finish (£375)

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cl_0023_gol_692


----------



## betty*00

*Chins*, those are so pretty!!


----------



## betty*00

eggpudding said:


> has anyone noticed that the CL heel heights are getting higher and higher?


 
*egg*, I was thinking the same thing!! They're all gorgeous but not sure how I much I can handle! Yikes!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I feel ya! I feel like every style I love has "140mm" next to it. Those are sky high! I wish they'd make the same styles in 120!


----------



## lvpiggy

letsgoshopping said:


> New CLs that my SA at Barneys in Texas sent me (the CLs are on the top 2 rows):
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/NewArrivals62408


 
i didn't like these at first, but i saw someone trying them on at saks in sf over the weekend and they look really cute on!


----------



## lvpiggy

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I feel ya! I feel like every style I love has "140mm" next to it. Those are sky high! I wish they'd make the same styles in 120!


 
ITA!  i tried on the altadamas in brown and it just was too clunky w/ the double platform in the front


----------



## lvpiggy

sdesaye said:


> Those are peacock, because I also got the picture from BG. (not the one attached though)


 
omg!  this color!!


----------



## sdesaye

lvpiggy said:


> omg! this color!!


 

I'm so sorry that I got everybody's hopes up!  The picture I got from my SA looked like they were PEACOCK, so I nabbed a better picture from a google search.  Alas, they're actually a hunter green suede.  

I ordered them and expect to get them no later than saturday.  I will snap an actual picture and post just as soon as I do.  Sorry everybody.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Where did that pic come from? It's proof they exist _somewhere_, which gives me hope! LOL!


----------



## sdesaye

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Where did that pic come from? It's proof they exist _somewhere_, which gives me hope! LOL!


 
I just goggled (in images) LOUBOUTIN ROLANDO.  That picture came up.

Has everybody been ordering TTS or 1/2 up?  I have a medium width foot (~4") and actually measures 10" on a yard stick.


----------



## karwood

Chins4 said:


> Check out the link - just in, looks like New Simples in a lurex leopard finish (£375)
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cl_0023_gol_692


 
Those lurex leopard are gorgeous. I also love the Taupe Flannel. I think they are Simples too. These would be perfect for fall.






http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cl_0009_tau_701


----------



## laureenthemean

For suede Rolandos, I went half a size up.


----------



## ally143

IDK if you guys have seen these at www.brownsfashion.com Some have already been posted...Enjoy


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Wow, thank you!

I'm not seeing too many that I adore, but I think they are all great works of art. They are all so visually interesting!! I think I'll have to wait and see some in person before I can judge more.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The Papilipi looks kind of cool. I'd be interested to see how it looks on.


----------



## shoecrazy

Saks has a bunch of new stuff up this morning:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4362&Special=V&SECSLOT=BR-Christian+Louboutin


----------



## shoecrazy




----------



## shoecrazy

Also, this was already posted in another thread but NAP has a couple new ones too:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Interesting. I'm still now wowed into dropping $1K +/- on any of them though... Phew!


----------



## sara999

shoecrazy said:


>


i like these WAY better than the en passats


----------



## sdesaye

I think I may be over the sticker shock, I mean it's just a bit more and considering skyrocketing fuel costs it doesn't seem too unreasonable.  I just have to purchase with more care (or work harder for larger bonus checks).

Having said that I really need a metallic copper shoe!!!!  Pre-ordered the Scissor Girl.

Now I know what those yellow suede NP's will look like.


----------



## purdy13

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Where did that pic come from? It's proof they exist _somewhere_, which gives me hope! LOL!


 
I think this metallic leather blue-green colour was issued in the UK only.

Browns had them for sale last AW.


----------



## shoecrazy

Thought some of you may be interested to know that CL Horatio has peacock suede VPs. (212) 255-1910 ask for Becky (thanks to sdesaye for putting me in touch with her!)


----------



## sdesaye

shoecrazy said:


> Thought some of you may be interested to know that CL Horatio has peacock suede VPs. (212) 255-1910 ask for Becky (thanks to sdesaye for putting me in touch with her!)


 
I love those!!!!! So glad it worked out for you.  Becky is very sweet.


----------



## JetSetGo!

the Peacock is beautiful!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm liking all the different colors the basics are coming in!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

sara999 said:


> i like these WAY better than the en passats


 
Me too! It's like a fun twist on the Simples.


----------



## daisyduke947

Peacock suede Very Prive is so beautiful. Thank you for the info!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye said:


> Those are peacock, because I also got the picture from BG. (not the one attached though)


OHHHHH MY!!! HELLO LOVER!! And I don't use that too frequently! I am just in love with that color! NOW I know why Daisy's sig say's "fan's self" I about fainted!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nothing to rush out and get.  Here's what NM SF got in the last month:


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## Chins4

^^Thanks for the pics Lavender!

Have to admit I've fallen for the Triclo in black patent after seeing LVPiggys pics but other than that and the Brown Glittart RonRon nothing else in the fall collection has had me reaching for my CC for a full price purchase


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for the pics, Lav.  Nothing's really catching my fancy, either.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey Lav, do you know what skin and or price this is? I am loving this!


----------



## Chins4

^ looks like eel


----------



## shoecrazy

Bob Ellis has some semi-interesting new CLs up on their site...

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutin-2.aspx?size=60

Altadama in black and beige:











Armadillo in black and red satin











Inverness bootie in black and brown









Orniron






Bronze glittart Ron Ron in 85 mm (they say tortoise but there is a difference and I think this is bronze glittart)






(a few others too but these are the highlights)


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh the bronze Ron Ron! Very cool, even though it has a lower heel. I love them! They are a very sexy everyday shoe.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *shoecrazy*!


----------



## fmd914

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hey Lav, do you know what skin and or price this is? I am loving this!


 

They are eel!  $895 - I bought them last week.  Really comfy!


----------



## Chins4

Mmmm - the bright red suede Simple 85 at Bob Ellis is cute as well, just wish it was 100


----------



## daisyduke947

I love eel! I think that is so cool. When I was taking swim lessons when I was very little, I was in a group that were known as "eels". I think that was the level or something. But you'd talk about it and say, "Oh, I was an eel." So LOL, it would be funny if I got a pair.


----------



## 8seventeen19

FMD can I see modeling pictures??? I REALLY like these!!! TIA! 

I am CRAZY about these!!! QUESTION Does anyone know if any other store is getting these in black?!?! They don't have a 35.


----------



## karwood

I WANT THESE!! Does anybody know an SA in SF NM I can contact?


----------



## *Lo

^^^I dont know if it makes a difference but CL Beverly Hills also has those my SA sent me a pic last week


----------



## shoecrazy

CL Horatio St has them too - if you call, ask for Becky - she's really nice (and so is everyone else there) (212) 255-1910


----------



## 8seventeen19

shoecrazy said:


> CL Horatio St has them too - if you call, ask for Becky - she's really nice (and so is everyone else there) (212) 255-1910


 
Which ones are you talking about shoe?


----------



## shoecrazy

The eel atladamas.


----------



## karwood

*Lavender-*I just bought these from Joe at NM!! *THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!*






karwood said:


> I WANT THESE!! Does anybody know an SA in SF NM I can contact?


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome karwood!  Please post pics when you get them.


----------



## shoecrazy

Congratulations karwood! I can't wait to see these in one of your lovely modeling shots!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Congrats karwood! I wanna see modeling pics too so I can see if I really want them!


----------



## socalboo

Wow *karwood*! Congrats! First the Watersnake and now the Eel, woohoo! Beautiful, can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## karwood

Thanks everybody!!! I am so excited! Now I have two pairs of CLs heading my way for next week, These gorgeous Eel Altadama  and the Black Leather Armadillos. Needless to say I am on !!!

*Socal- *I wish I had the Watersnakes, but I have to keep things in moderation


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> I love eel! I think that is so cool. When I was taking swim lessons when I was very little, I was in a group that were known as "eels". I think that was the level or something. But you'd talk about it and say, "Oh, I was an eel." So LOL, it would be funny if I got a pair.


 
Hey Daisy, I just love reading your posts. You have these really cute stories from out of the blues. Just recently you posted one about a bird chasing you, which had me laughing


----------



## LavenderIce

*Lo said:


> ^^^I dont know if it makes a difference but CL Beverly Hills also has those my SA sent me a pic last week


 
It makes a difference if you want to return.  At least at NM, Saks, Barneys and Nordies you can get a refund.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Very true.


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> It makes a difference if you want to return. At least at NM, Saks, Barneys and Nordies you can get a refund.


 
I have never shopped in a CL boutiques- you can't return or exchange?


----------



## laureenthemean

You can only exchange or get store credit within 7 days; no returns.


----------



## shoecrazy

Yeah, the boutiques really suck in that regard. No contest compared to the dept. store return policies.


----------



## karwood

shoecrazy said:


> Yeah, the boutiques really suck in that regard. No contest compared to the dept. store return policies.


 
So all sales are final?:wondering I am floored to why they do this. I just seems unreasonable to me.


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> So all sales are final?:wondering I am floored to why they do this. I just seems unreasonable to me.


 
You can return for store credit or exchange within 7 days.  I'm not sure why their policy is like that either.  Makes it slightly risky to buy from a boutique over the phone.  You really have to know your size and what you're getting.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Well, like I said before, you can either get store credit or exchange within 7 days, but basically, once you give them your money, it's theirs.


----------



## fmd914

shoeaddictklw said:


> FMD can I see modeling pictures??? I REALLY like these!!! TIA!


 

Shoe - posting pics in a thread (so i don't hijack this one).  BTW, I put the wrong price - they are $960!


----------



## sdesaye

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat000141cat000143cat11330750cat11280734


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ OMG THERE THEY ARE!!! ORDERED AND ORDERED! 

Anyone think they're mispriced? The red satin ones are $865 and these are only $790.


----------



## 8seventeen19

AW MAN!!!! CRAP they're prettier than I expected!!! Now I have to reorganize my wants!!! I REALLY hate how NM charges your card right away though and holds that money so I will probably wait until they are actually instock since I never, ever, ever put any of my CLs on a CC since that would be oh so bad!


----------



## 8seventeen19

How on earth are they cheaper than the red ones???? 


Christian Louboutin Armadillo Striped Satin d'Orsay $790.00 









Christian Louboutin Armadillo Satin d'Orsay $865.00


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ That's what I said too! They'll probably go up.

I wonder if they will be getting the black multi ones. I think I like those more but until I know for sure these are staying on pre-order LOL! I actually hope Bergdorf will get these so I can cancel my NM order and save on taxes! They probably will since everything that shows up on NM.com shows up on BG.com a little while after.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That's the ONLY good thing about living in Mississippi.. NO taxes!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I preordered the black ones from saks like two months ago... I justified it by saying oh they're ONLY 695 and I have a 10% off coupon!


----------



## letsgoshopping

I saw both of these on Shoegoddess.com. I am not sure when they will be out or where they will be sold, but here they are






and these designer by CL for L'wren Scott (they will be about $4700)













 Here's the link I got them both from

http://blog.theshoegoddess.com/index.php


----------



## shoecrazy

Barneys has some new stuff up today

purple patent triclo (also in black)





doppia nodo (also in black and leopard patent)





grey patent simple 100


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple patent Triclo!


----------



## Chins4

Just in from BG - suede wedge (black or purple) $895 or patent peep toe loafer (olive green or wine) $595


----------



## My Purse Addiction

All these Simples in different colors have me  I want to order all of them!


----------



## Chins4

OMG - Leopard Pony Simple 85 at BG $695


----------



## karwood

Chins4 said:


> OMG - Leopard Pony Simple 85 at BG $695


 
These are gorgeous, but I wish the heels were taller. Instead of Simple 85, I would prefer them in Declic or Rolando . I know, I am being bit too highly selective here.


----------



## Chins4

BG again and IRL pics of the Cotton Club wedges in gold and silver, ambitiously priced at $1385 ush:


----------



## karwood

Chins4 said:


> BG again and IRL pics of the Cotton Club wedges in gold and silver, ambitiously priced at $1385 ush:


 
My reaction to the shoes was-. My reaction to the price tag is still


----------



## Chins4

^I know - the silver ones look like something out of a 50s B-movie. Worn by a blonde with a beehive hairdo


----------



## Missrocks

My SA from Nordstroms from Houston Galleria just got some fall styles in store, if anyone is interested. I really love buying from Nordies if I can- they have the best customer service and great return policies. 

Triclo patents






Glittart Simple





Altadamas





Ron Ron's





Babel






I thought maybe someone on here was asking if any stores carried the black snake Altadamas?...


http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll351/missrocks99/PreFall08-CLOU-Altadama-blk-bwn-1.jpg


I'm really tempted by these simples- I need a lower heel work shoe...


----------



## karwood

The Altadama pictured on the right- Is that Navy Blue or Black?


----------



## Missrocks

In the email from my SA it states "altadama-blk.brwn".  I wondered the same thing. You could probably call and ask. 
832-201-2700  x-1600- Bruce or email Bruce.E.Jolly@nordstrom.com


----------



## karwood

Missrocks said:


> In the email from my SA it states "altadama-blk.brwn". I wondered the same thing. You could probably call and ask.
> 832-201-2700 x-1600- Bruce or email Bruce.E.Jolly@nordstrom.com


 
Thanks for posting the pics and the contact info. I will send Bruce an email today. If they are Blue, I just might  have to buy them.


----------



## jh4200

Does your info say what price the triclos are at Nordstroms?


----------



## Chins4

Triclos were $795 (my black pair are en route :shame


----------



## *Lo

LavenderIce said:


> It makes a difference if you want to return. At least at NM, Saks, Barneys and Nordies you can get a refund.


 
oops sorry just trying to helpush:


----------



## Missrocks

I know the simples are 595 and the altas are 895. No price on the triclo's but feel free to email Bruce. He is super helpful.


----------



## letsgoshopping

This thread has been moving fast lately! So many great new styles and colors! Thanks to everyone for helping to keep everyone up-to-date on the new CLs available!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Missrocks said:


> My SA from Nordstroms from Houston Galleria just got some fall styles in store, if anyone is interested. I really love buying from Nordies if I can- they have the best customer service and great return policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ron's
> 
> 
> Babel
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe someone on here was asking if any stores carried the black snake Altadamas?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really tempted by these simples- I need a lower heel work shoe...


 
THOSE ARE MINE!!! I was the one asking about them! Those are so mine next month when I go to Houston!!!! 
Miss Rocks, do you live in Houston? Have I asked you that before?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Missrocks said:


> I know the simples are 595 and the altas are 895. No price on the triclo's but feel free to email Bruce. He is super helpful.


 
You're sure the Altas are $895?!?! Thats $100 cheaper than everywhere else


----------



## jh4200

Missrocks said:


> I know the simples are 595 and the altas are 895. No price on the triclo's but feel free to email Bruce. He is super helpful.


 
Thanks for the info.  I'm so desperate for a pair that I was about to email Bruce, but then someone from Saks called me back to say they had them in my local store.  Picking them up Monday, no waiting for shipping!!!  Thanks for the info though, I'll definitely keep Bruce in mind.


----------



## Missrocks

*Error!! Whoops...*typo 895 should be $*995*. Sorry- I was trying to be sneaky and get some purseforum time in at work..which can lead to typos! 

*Shoeaddict~* No, I don't live in Houston. Someone introduced me my SA there and he has absolutely been the best in the world, so when I do buy something, I will try and buy from him


----------



## lvpiggy

Chins4 said:


> Mmmm - the bright red suede Simple 85 at Bob Ellis is cute as well, just wish it was 100


 
is bob ellis the same as nordstrom?  looks like they are carrying all the exact same items!


----------



## lvpiggy

karwood said:


> The Altadama pictured on the right- Is that Navy Blue or Black?


 
they're black, *bogeyjay* and i saw them last week @ nordie's - i have pix on my office comp, i'll post tomorro


----------



## candyny

I'm still looking for Lady Gres pumps in gray or (second choice) black.  Found the Noeud pumps in black patent on e-bay, but still hoping for the Lady Gres.


----------



## 8seventeen19

lvpiggy said:


> they're black, *bogeyjay* and i saw them last week @ nordie's - i have pix on my office comp, i'll post tomorro


 YAY!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Missrocks said:


> *Error!! Whoops...*typo 895 should be $*995*. Sorry- I was trying to be sneaky and get some purseforum time in at work..which can lead to typos!
> 
> *Shoeaddict~* No, I don't live in Houston. Someone introduced me my SA there and he has absolutely been the best in the world, so when I do buy something, I will try and buy from him


 

AW MAN!!! You got me all excited!!!! I was like oohh what can I do with that extra $100 bucks!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh well I think the DH is buying them for me


----------



## karwood

Does this price apply also to the Eel Altadama? I bought a pair yesterday over the phone, but I swore the price was $895.


----------



## fmd914

karwood said:


> Does this price apply also to the Eel Altadama? I bought a pair yesterday over the phone, but I swore the price was $895.


 

Karwood - I haven't looked at my receipt (bought a BUNCH of stuff and don't want to see/feel the pain) but my Eel Altadama's at NM have a price tag of $960 on the box.


----------



## guccidiva

fmd914 said:


> They are eel! $895 - I bought them last week. Really comfy!


are you sure they are $895? I saw these for $960 at NM, why such price variation??


----------



## karwood

fmd914 said:


> Karwood - I haven't looked at my receipt (bought a BUNCH of stuff and don't want to see/feel the pain) but my Eel Altadama's at NM have a price tag of $960 on the box.


 
OHHH HOT DOGGY!!!! Please let it be $895!!! Because I know when they arrive to my house, they will have reached the point of no return!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

haha! You're so funny karwood! I wish I could order them! I love them but they are too far down my wants right now... I'd sure like to find them on sale in six months but I know they won't make it.


----------



## fmd914

guccidiva said:


> are you sure they are $895? I saw these for $960 at NM, why such price variation??


 

guccidiva - I checked my box and added in a later post that they were $960.  It was another pair that I bought the same day that was $895.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## guccidiva

fmd914 said:


> guccidiva - I checked my box and added in a later post that they were $960. It was another pair that I bought the same day that was $895. Sorry for the confusion.


 
Oh, thank you for checking  Haha, I was starting to worry that NM is too greedy


----------



## guccidiva

karwood said:


> OHHH HOT DOGGY!!!! Please let it be $895!!! Because I know when they arrive to my house, they will have reached the point of no return!!


 
u r too funny! CAn you post a modeling pic when you get them?


----------



## karwood

fmd914 said:


> guccidiva - I checked my box and added in a later post that they were $960. It was another pair that I bought the same day that was $895. Sorry for the confusion.


 
DOH!!ush:


----------



## sdesaye

This was in NM's "The Book" and is available in peacock (shown) or brown for $895.00.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ooohh! Gorgeous!


----------



## sdesaye

lvpiggy said:


> is bob ellis the same as nordstrom? looks like they are carrying all the exact same items!


 
No, Bob Ellis is a two location high-end boutique in NC (Charlotte) & SC (Charleston). They've also recently allowed ordering directly on their website.  They carry only shoes & bags (high-end designer).

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/


----------



## sdesaye

This is from Saks Fifth Avenue (Atlanta)


----------



## shoecrazy

New at Saks online

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446193582


----------



## shoecrazy

This too (same as ones sdesaye posted but closed back and in suede)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446193526


----------



## shoecrazy

And the magenta simple 85 is back!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446174733


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I LOVE the Atlanta! It's like the Lady Gres!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh I LOVE the Atlanta! It's like the Lady Gres!!!



Is the shoe called Atlanta - or is it available at Saks in Atlanta?


----------



## karwood

shoecrazy said:


> This too (same as ones sdesaye posted but closed back and in suede)
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446193526


 
They are similar to the Lady Gres.They are a bit too pointy for my taste


----------



## 8seventeen19

This shoe is FAB but why did he ruin it with a metal heel... ehh..


----------



## sdesaye

shoecrazy said:


> Is the shoe called Atlanta - or is it available at Saks in Atlanta?


 

SFA in Atlanta, GA

I'll make that more clear in the future.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I thought they were called Atlanta! Hahaha.


----------



## shoecrazy

A couple new ones at NAP

Burgundy Glittart Eventa Mary Janes $670





Leopard patent Yoyospina $695


----------



## Chins4

This really should be a sticky 

Liking the suede knotted pump  but not the price .

2 new ones from BG - kitten heels $595 (and I have to say - yuck, yuck, yuck ) and chunky boots $1450.


----------



## karwood

The Drapiday in Violet @ Barneys. I know the Drapiday has been posted,but this is a new color.



 
Christian Louboutin Drapiday $895.00


----------



## xboobielicousx

other than the patent triclo's and perhaps the glittart ronrons, i havent seen anything that i MUST have from the fall yet...perhaps thats a good thing!


----------



## Chins4

xboobielicousx said:


> other than the patent triclo's and perhaps the glittart ronrons, i havent seen anything that i MUST have from the fall yet...perhaps thats a good thing!


 
ITA  My CC is breathing a sigh of relief.......................


----------



## sdesaye

Is there some way we can make this thread a sticky?????


----------



## JetSetGo!

I was just at Saks NYC, and I tried on the Ron Rons. I looooooove them... I must be good though. 
Instead of buying, I put a pair on hold... it was the best I could do!

Ahhhh... I'm so broke!!!

Forgive the hideous phone/camera photography and nasty nylon action.


----------



## LavenderIce

sdesaye said:


> Is there some way we can make this thread a sticky?????


 
If not a sticky, we can at least keep adding pics and continue discussions on new styles/colors/stock here to keep it bumped.

Maybe we can continue this with each new season and title each thread "Fall/Winter 2008 Styles"  "Resort 2009," etc.


----------



## shoecrazy

Lovely JSG! What color are those? Black patent? (It's hard to tell)


----------



## sdesaye

Smelling salts might be needed for these....

Curtesy of Saks (NYC)


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoecrazy said:


> Lovely JSG! What color are those? Black patent? (It's hard to tell)




I know, the pic sucks. They are Teal Patent and totally TDF. Ahhhh! I guess Blue Glittart may make more sense for me than a solid blue though....



Does anyone remember where the Blue Glittarts were available?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Alright, I wasn't really feeling the satin Passmenteries (sp?), but I love the suede!


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> I know, the pic sucks. They are Teal Patent and totally TDF. Ahhhh! I guess Blue Glittart may make more sense for me than a solid blue though....
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember where the Blue Glittarts were available?


 
I believe at the BH boutique.


----------



## shoecrazy

JetSetGo! said:


> I know, the pic sucks. They are Teal Patent and totally TDF. Ahhhh! I guess Blue Glittart may make more sense for me than a solid blue though....
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember where the Blue Glittarts were available?



Teal patent sounds beautiful (and I can sort of see it, now that you told me).


----------



## sdesaye

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Alright, I wasn't really feeling the satin Passmenteries (sp?), but I love the suede!


 

Really?  Those red satins remind me of a sexier version of lace.  They just look so boudoir---w/o being obvious.

I do like the suede as well, but, I already picked so there's no going back.

Do you think it's possible to have too many red shoes?  I think yes, but then I look at all of your (not difinitively you of course) duplicate blacks & nudes and I think, maybe... not so much.

I do seem to have a serious issue being attracted to red shoes.  It's my black.


----------



## 8seventeen19

NO red is a neutral in my book. This is what my color theory prof. always taught us as well.


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> I know, the pic sucks. They are Teal Patent and totally TDF. Ahhhh! I guess Blue Glittart may make more sense for me than a solid blue though....
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember where the Blue Glittarts were available?


 
TEAL patent!?!? My ears just perked up!! I am loving that!!!  What shade was it J?


----------



## Kamilla850

I was at Saks yesterday and they have received the Very Passementerie in grey suede similar to this, it is stunning IRL:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## sdesaye

Kamilla850 said:


> I was at Saks yesterday and they have received the Very Passementerie in grey suede similar to this, it is stunning IRL:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
Kamilla - Look up a page----there are more colors... fuchsia and Peacock (at least it looks like peacock)


----------



## laureenthemean

sdesaye said:


> Really?  Those red satins remind me of a sexier version of lace.  They just look so boudoir---w/o being obvious.
> 
> I do like the suede as well, but, I already picked so there's no going back.
> 
> Do you think it's possible to have too many red shoes?  I think yes, but then I look at all of your (not difinitively you of course) duplicate blacks & nudes and I think, maybe... not so much.
> 
> I do seem to have a serious issue being attracted to red shoes.  It's my black.


Red shoes are beautiful!  I personally have a thing for blue shoes, though...


----------



## sdesaye

^^^I love your VN's in blue.  Are you keeping them?????

I like  (not love) blue shoes, I just find them hard to wear.  Red seems to go with everything.


----------



## sdesaye

These will be available for pre-order (10/17) in a few days on NM (web). They're $885.00 (PEACOCK or BLACK SUEDE)


----------



## sdesaye

Saks (in-store) is going to be getting the Scissor girl in Pewter, Gray, Purple and Red leather. Should be around September/October.


----------



## irishiris8

^^^ wow, those will be really neat.  can't wait!


----------



## Chins4

Purple suede Belle Suede booties new in at mytheresa.com £434

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4639&cat=3&page=1


----------



## karwood

Joe from NM in SF has informed me they have received a shipment of the *Black Leather Armadillos*  at their store. 

Also they received shipment of the Simple Tortoise. If you want his contact, please PM me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoeaddictklw said:


> TEAL patent!?!? My ears just perked up!! I am loving that!!!  What shade was it J?



They are not super bright, but they are really pretty. It's very mermaid looking. 

I just did a very bad thing and had Sunny order me a pair since the pair I tried on sold. 
I don't think I will be able to keep them (D is not happy), but I'll take a pic for you all to see. 


They also had Grey Patent, which have been pictured on the threads. Very nice.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

sdesaye said:


> Really?  Those red satins remind me of a sexier version of lace.  They just look so boudoir---w/o being obvious.
> 
> I do like the suede as well, but, I already picked so there's no going back.
> 
> Do you think it's possible to have too many red shoes?  I think yes, but then I look at all of your (not difinitively you of course) duplicate blacks & nudes and I think, maybe... not so much.
> 
> I do seem to have a serious issue being attracted to red shoes.  It's my black.




I feel your pain.  I am the same way!


----------



## sdesaye

Geez, now I answered you in the wrong thread as well.  Sorry Mod.


----------



## mistyknightwin

OMG! I just gotta get those Triclo in Black!!! They are calling my name!!!!


----------



## karwood

New CLs at NM:

New Simple


----------



## karwood

NP Purple Suede:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Omg those purple NPs are GORGEOUS!


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## My Purse Addiction

We definitely need to make this thread a sticky!


----------



## Butterfly*

^ Yes, definitely!


----------



## laureenthemean

I _need_ those magenta suede NPs...


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## irishiris8

Thanks for posting all of those *karwood!!*


----------



## daisyduke947

Wait a minute, QUESTION!!

I was just looking at Peter Tay's images at his Facebook account, and under Fall 2008, there was a picture of 3 leather Lady Gres. Is this style definitely still available this fall? Thank you!


----------



## sdesaye

only in leather.


----------



## LavenderIce

sdesaye said:


> only in leather.


 
And, in what color, may I ask?  Oh, and where will I be able to find them?  Saks?


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ You  beat me to it!


----------



## shoecrazy

hee hee - why do I suspect that Peter Tay is about to make a lot of new friends on Facebook?


----------



## jh4200

He so is - I just sent him a request!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Too bad he's not on myspace.. I'm not on facebook...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

LOL I just sent him a request too!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoecrazy said:


> hee hee - why do I suspect that Peter Tay is about to make a lot of new friends on Facebook?


 
I was trying to stay away from FB, but I just might have to get on it and do something with my account.


----------



## sdesaye

I was trying to stay off it as well.  Peter is my only friend.  but, I'd entertain any of you.  You'll see me as one of Peters friends.  The name is my user name here with the "S" being "Shirli".


----------



## daisyduke947

It looks like grey pewter, brown, and black. Or maybe that's purple.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

New on the Saks website: 

Black leather Pigalle 100:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216740976861&ev19=2:5

Black patent Wallis Mary Jane:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216740976864&ev19=2:6

Red patent Eventa Mary Jane:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216741243910&ev19=4:2

Le Mer square toe pump:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216741243932&ev19=4:9


----------



## 8seventeen19

Anyone know if that pigalle has the more straight heel or the decollete heel?


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm hesitant to even post this link since I'm the one who posted the original Armadillo/Insectika "deal" and look at what happened!

But anyway, Saks has the real black armadillos up now (and I think this is a new stock photo too)


----------



## 8seventeen19

haha that's crap! Well, I guess I get the "deal" still since I have a $250 merch credit and a 10% off coupon. argh.. I was wanting these for a super deal for 400.... a girl could only wish right?? Well, now at least I'll get an ECG!


----------



## karwood

shoecrazy said:


> I'm hesitant to even post this link since I'm the one who posted the original Armadillo/Insectika "deal" and look at what happened!
> 
> But anyway, Saks has the real black armadillos up now (and I think this is a new stock photo too)


 
I noticed earlier. I am sure after all the "hoopla" that occurred last week, it was only a matter of time they would make the correction on these shoes on their site.

Has anybody else received this wrong order from Saks?


----------



## 8seventeen19

I still haven't gotten my confirmation email. It's still on back order


----------



## karwood

New @ Saks Pre-Order :http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1216780047837&ev19=2:13
*Christian Louboutin*

*Peniche 120 Patent Loafer Pumps*


----------



## karwood

New @ Saks Pre-Order 
*Christian Louboutin*

*Bang Bang Platform Ankle Boots:http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216780285089&ev19=1:8*


----------



## ashakes

daisyduke947 said:


> Wait a minute, QUESTION!!
> 
> I was just looking at Peter Tay's images at his Facebook account, and under Fall 2008, there was a picture of 3 leather Lady Gres. Is this style definitely still available this fall? Thank you!


 
In the Saks lookbook, they are shown again for fall in both black and pewter. They were listed at $965 (they were $865 this past fall).  They are on page 4 of the CL lookbook.

But, there was that other d'orsay version I saw in the NM lookbook too called the Alta Nordo that came in purple suede?


----------



## karwood

ashakes said:


> In the Saks lookbook, they are shown again for fall in both black and pewter. They were listed at $965 (they were $865 this past fall). They are on page 4 of the CL lookbook.
> 
> But, there was that other d'orsay version I saw in the NM lookbook too called the Alto Nordo that came in purple suede?


 
Here is a thread specifically for the Alta Nodo: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-alta-nodo-only-327365.html


----------



## ashakes

^^^Oh sorry.  I didn't even realize there was a separate thread. I have been MIA from TPF land. LOL  I was just going from the lookbooks that were sent to me by my SAs in the mail.


----------



## karwood

ashakes said:


> ^^^Oh sorry. I didn't even realize there was a separate thread. I have been MIA from TPF land. LOL I was just going from the lookbooks that were sent to me by my SAs in the mail.


 
Oh, no problem! I was just trying to be helpful by providing the link
As you can tell, I am anxiously waiting for these shoes to become available for purchase


----------



## daisyduke947

ashakes said:


> In the Saks lookbook, they are shown again for fall in both black and pewter. They were listed at $965 (they were $865 this past fall).  They are on page 4 of the CL lookbook.
> 
> But, there was that other d'orsay version I saw in the NM lookbook too called the Alta Nordo that came in purple suede?



Okay, thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

ashakes said:


> In the Saks lookbook, they are shown again for fall in both black and pewter. *They were listed at $965 (they were $865 this past fall*). They are on page 4 of the CL lookbook.
> 
> But, there was that other d'orsay version I saw in the NM lookbook too called the Alta Nordo that came in purple suede?


 
Please say it isn't so.  I'll have to cross that off my fall list.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Okay, thanks!


 
Can somebody post the pics or provide the link to these Lady Gres? I can't find them


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> Can somebody post the pics or provide the link to these Lady Gres? I can't find them


 
I saw them here and then they disappeared.


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> New @ Saks Pre-Order :http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1216780047837&ev19=2:13
> *Christian Louboutin*
> 
> *Peniche 120 Patent Loafer Pumps*


 aren't double platforms 140mm? (i love this show btw)


----------



## sara999

these are up at barneys:



$720


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I know we've all seen this style before, but Net-A-Porter just put the red satin Armadillos up on their site:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33453

Silver Bretelle:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33455


----------



## LavenderIce

New stuff at footcandy.com:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/index.asp


----------



## shoecrazy

Violet Omiron $1145 - pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Only size 8 already!!!! I think I love those.


----------



## shoecrazy

I already posted this in the HTF thread but I think it warrants a second post...

If anyone is looking for the nude patent VP with nude tip call CL Madison Ave!

(212) 396-1884

I called to get on the list *yesterday* and they just called me and sold me a pair!


----------



## karwood

Don't know if this has been posted:

Pigalles For Pre-Order at Saks: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446199214&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217023467771&ev19=1:7


----------



## 8seventeen19

I can't wait till those come in... my Decolletes need a break from work duty..


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh thanks, *karwood*! I love those Pigalle.


----------



## Missrocks

Bruce at Nordstroms Houston Galleria just emailed me to let me know that black satin Armadillo's arrived in store. 
But sadly, my Jaws have put me on a ban..


----------



## Butterfly*

^ Well, your jaws are worth it!


----------



## Missrocks

^ Yes they are


----------



## shoecrazy

Emerald green suede new simples $695


----------



## shoecrazy

Saks has a bunch of new stuff up - so new most of it doesn't have pictures yet but red suede declics are there! (And so is the insectika)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4&use_parent=1&SECSLOT=BR-Christian+Louboutin


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'm getting those suede Declics... are they TTS? I wear a 35.5 in Decolletes...


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Those green suede Simples just made me gasp!


----------



## karwood

What is up with pics not coming up?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Not sure.. I'm not getting pictures either.


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm getting those suede Declics... are they TTS? I wear a 35.5 in Decolletes...


 
I think it would be safe to get them in your decollette size.  What size are your Rolandos?  You could go with that size as well.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Most of my closed toed CLs are 35.5... actually, all of them. That's what I pre-ordered so I think I will be safe. I REALLY want these in yellow!


----------



## daisyduke947

"Pointy toed patent boot"? I wonder if that is like my Pretty Woman...

*runs to find Peter Tay*


----------



## shoecrazy

The multi-colored armadillos are available on BG.com now too. Those living outside New York might want to cancel their NM orders and place them on BG instead to save on tax. Use the code BGGREET for free shipping.


----------



## Chins4

Red and Black Suede Declic (140mm) $685 and Black Suede Ariella (120mm) $825 just in at BG


----------



## daisyduke947

daisyduke947 said:


> "Pointy toed patent boot"? I wonder if that is like my Pretty Woman...
> 
> *runs to find Peter Tay*



Oops, never mind. It has a kitten heel. Damn.


----------



## karwood

shoecrazy said:


> The multi-colored armadillos are available on BG.com now too. Those living outside New York might want to cancel their NM orders and place them on BG instead to save on tax. Use the code BGGREET for free shipping.


 
Thanks!!! Doing it Right Now!!


----------



## Chins4

BG again - Glitter New Simples! $695


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Oooh, is that a pair of black Satin Lady Gres in the background?


----------



## irishiris8

Chins4 said:


> BG again - Glitter New Simples! $695


 
::Jaw scraping floor::     Oh...my...goodness!!!!!!!!  I need a raise!!


----------



## kanaij1

Saks has the pic of the Declic up now and the heel height is listed as 4 1/2 which are different from the 140mm BG received. 

Now I can't decide which one to go with.


----------



## purly

Chins4 said:


> BG again - Glitter New Simples! $695



Are those available... now?


----------



## snf8

Chins4 said:


> BG again - Glitter New Simples! $695




if these were red...they would be mine!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

purly said:


> Are those available... now?


 
Looks like they are at BG.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Oh....my....gosh! Glitter New Simples! Dying here!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chocolate Alta Damas @ Saks.com
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198901&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217359119796&ev19=2:10


----------



## 8seventeen19

Not sure about these....
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217359248797&ev19=5:8


----------



## gemruby41

Emerald green new simple pump from BG.






http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## glamgrl921

y did i look at this thread!!! i have a feeling my wallet will be getting much lighter very soon....those green simple will be mine! oh yes, they will be mine!


----------



## jh4200

Ohhhh, those green new simples are gorgeous...but I already pre-ordered a pair in purple suede...must resist new simple overload....


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The multicolored Armadillo is up on bergdorfgoodman.com now! I'm going to cancel my NM order and switch to BG to save on tax.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

7 pairs of Simples and NO New Simples - that qualifies as a new needed shoe right?!?!?!?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oh definitely!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Thanks MPA! I knew I could count on tPF for some enabling!


----------



## glamgrl921

ever since i saw those green suede simples this afternoon they have literally been on my mind alllllllllll day. oh sweet jesus!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

glamgrl921 said:


> ever since i saw those green suede simples this afternoon they have literally been on my mind alllllllllll day. oh sweet jesus!


 
You and me both glamgrl!!!!! I keep loading them into my account and then saying NO you mustn't.....then I delete then 15 minutes later I am back doing the same thing......ugh.....but they are so pretty.


----------



## glamgrl921

ShoesInTheCity said:


> You and me both glamgrl!!!!! I keep loading them into my account and then saying NO you mustn't.....then I delete then 15 minutes later I am back doing the same thing......ugh.....but they are so pretty.


i'm totally obsessed!  i see the picture when i close my eyes! i'm just concerned about the suede and ruining them.  can they be scotchguarded or something? anyone have suede tips?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Apple Garde.


----------



## glamgrl921

^^thanks!  good to know.


----------



## sara999

£450


----------



## My Purse Addiction

New CLs up on NAP-

Pink suede Very Brode:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33454







No Barre:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33444






Very Croise in black:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33452


----------



## rdgldy

sara999 said:


> £450


My heart just skipped a beat!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ 
I think those are called the Papillion. 
I would loooove see those on. 
I bet they are sex on a foot!


----------



## daisyduke947

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^^
> I think those are called the Papillion.
> I would loooove see those on.
> I bet they are sex on a foot!



Oooh wow! I should get them then. Means butterfly. I wear a perfume with the same name.


----------



## shoecrazy

Black and nude patent very croise...I might have to consider breaking my no double platform rule!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## glamgrl921

sara999 said:


> £450


??? i'm on the fence on these!  i kinda feel like it looks like a mouse or something! maybe it's one of those things where i have to c them on.....


----------



## sara999

they aren't for me (the butterflies)


----------



## angelcove

shoecrazy said:


> Black and nude patent very croise...I might have to consider breaking my no double platform rule!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


Why, oh why, don't these come in a single platform???


----------



## glamgrl921

^^i'm all for high heels, but a double platform on me would seriously make me 6'2!!! i don't think i can do it.


----------



## irishiris8

The Very Brodes in pink are beyond gorgeous, but I'm sorry-  If it's not python or another exotic, I am not crossing into four figures...


----------



## bambolina

shoecrazy said:


> Black and nude patent very croise...I might have to consider breaking my no double platform rule!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


 
I am in love with those nudes!! *faints*


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Very Croise are gorgeous, but I'm sorry this stuff is way too high for me. I will happily pick up a pair or two come sale time though. I have a feeling the shelves are going to be flooded.


----------



## daisyduke947

Woooah hold on. This says they are 160. I thought the highest was 140! If this is 160, then it means the heel is 7 inches.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33452

How high is this heel really supposed to be?


And other than the watersnake and eel, what other materials does the new Altadama come in? Thank you!!!


----------



## cfellis522

The listing does indeed say 160mm or 6" heels!  WoW!!!  160mm is technically 6.2992 inches if you do the conversion.  (Sorry, math nerd here!)  I am not sure I could walk in those.  My sister could, but she wears 6" heels all the time because of her shoe size, etc...  The bigger the shoe, proportionally the difference in the heels...


----------



## daisyduke947

But that doesn't make sense, because they don't look that high. I mean, maybe they are, but usually the "140" is including the heel arch. I mean, the 160 must just be the heel height, but that would mean that the platform would have to be an inch or two thick for that to be even remotely possible.


----------



## sara999

the heel is 160mm from floor to top of shoe. BUT there is a 40mm platform.


at least according to nap


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm afraid I'd fall off those shoes and break my neck!


----------



## cfellis522

Same here!  I wouldnt want to have a fall or better yet, try and drive a car with those on!  Thats when driving shoes come into play!


----------



## JetSetGo!

NAP seems to measure their shoes a little differently. The Declic 120s, they called 130s.


----------



## cfellis522

Jet, I think you are right.  I think NAP measures from the largest size they get.  They dont go by the manufacturers statements which in reality is an average heel height.  Heel heights vary by shoe size.  They get higher or lower depending on shoe size.  (I worked in a shoe store in high school...)


----------



## gemruby41

If anyone is interested, in the BG look book they have the NP's coming in *black glitter, gold glitter, multi glitter, and silver glitter*. They will be $815.


----------



## Chins4

My saks SA tells me that NYC have just received fuschia suede VPs ($785) - no pics yet, sadly


----------



## gemruby41

Fuschia suede VPs sounds nice.  I saw the NP's at NM and the color is TDF!


----------



## Chins4

^Yeah I was tempted for a moment but I know that the shoe I still really long for is the fuschia suede Rolando


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> My saks SA tells me that NYC have just received fuschia suede VPs ($785) - no pics yet, sadly


 
Post a picture when you get it please!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I saw the fuchsia suede VPs at Saks the other day, they are beautiful and I was so close to picking them up but I decided to pass and get something else in fuchsia.  I did find this pic online but the color is much more vibrant IRL.


----------



## jh4200

Oh, please do, Kamilla!  I'm dying to see the color of these!


----------



## shoecrazy

Peter Tay to the rescue! (this was in his Facebook album)


----------



## 8seventeen19

OH MY!!! Oh no.....


----------



## JetSetGo!

No Peter Tay! No!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

NO PINK!!! I don't know HOW many times I need to tell myself this!! I NEED purple first!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^YES PINK!!  I still see empty space in your pink spectrum in the Loubie rainbow.  They are the same fuchsia as rolandos and suede fontanetes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

You know, they have the Decollete in that color too...


----------



## shoecrazy

Well there's some new purple in his album too


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia suede Decollete?? I just may have to buy my first pair...


----------



## jh4200

Damn you, Peter Tay!!!!!!  Although now that Jet has said there's decolletes in that color, too...and supposedly the new declics are coming in that color.....arggghhhhh!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ MMM darling, before you post more, can we tag his photos with his name? I just hope they don't wind up on a listing!


----------



## meluvs2shop

gemruby41 said:


> If anyone is interested, in the BG look book they have the NP's coming in *black glitter, gold glitter, multi glitter, and silver glitter*. They will be $815.



does anyone have a photo?!?! purty pleeease!


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> You know, they have the Decollete in that color too...


 
I was this close to getting this pink color but I got the black Very Noeuds instead... I am REALLY thinking about this though... 

NO PURPLE!!! Argh... Someone needs to help me with this purple fever I have right now.


----------



## shoecrazy

Oops sorry Daisy - I didn't think of that (although they're already accessible on Facebook anyway). I can't change them now but I'll watermark if I post more.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Decollete, Declic, or Rolando?? Decisions, decisions...
 Do they even make the fuchsia rolando's anymore?


----------



## daisyduke947

^ No, it's okay! But we always encourage watermarking our own photos, so I think if anyone were to post his images here, we should be sure to watermark them so he isn't upset or in case someone does steal his photos, we will know they are his.


----------



## Kamilla850

Shoe - I would totally get the declics in fuchsia suede!  But I know that you like decolletes and find them comfortable, so that would work too.  Argh too many decisions.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am definitely getting the Declics in Red and Yellow.... pink too maybe? I really need to try them on since I don't even really know my size.


----------



## jh4200

shoeaddict, i know you're looking for something in purple - I've put a pair of the purple suede new simples on hold for when they arrive in September - if they're anything like the green suede new simples we've seen, they'll be gorgeous!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hm... Don't like the simples but I think I like the NEW Simples!! Someone had a white pair that was TDF.


----------



## jh4200

I like the simples for a basic pump, since they're comfortable and pretty low key.  But I looooooove my black patent new simples - they look completely different!  I think they'll be gorgeous in purple suede, at least I hope so since I've been thinking about them for weeks now, ever since I saw the NM lookbook!


----------



## laureenthemean

Eh, I'll wait for the fuchsia Declics.  I love my yellow ones, and even though I don't have any Decolletes, I love the Declic shape.


----------



## glamgrl921

purple suede new simples!?!?!?? omg...i seriously am gonna need a second job for shoe purposes only.  i havent gotten any cl's in 2 months i am just dying for another pair! i can't wait for all these fall styles!!!


----------



## rdgldy

2 months-how have you managed this??


----------



## rdgldy

gemruby41 said:


> Fuschia suede VPs sounds nice.  I saw the NP's at NM and the color is TDF!








These are the fuschia NPs-the color is more beautiful in person-they are really gorgeous.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

New on Barneys.com:

Bretelle Strass:
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6212&cgid=SHOES05&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=54&sz=1

Black leather New Simple:
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=57&sz=1

Black patent Mortorani:
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=42&sz=1


----------



## evolkatie

Wow I didn't realize that the price of the New Simples are much higher @ Barneys compared to Saks.


----------



## Missrocks

Nordstroms Houston Galleria just got in the new simples in a grey flannel- I think the same material as the lady gres from last year. I really want these...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh no, fuschia suede declics?!    I might need those!!   I went back some pages, but I didn't see the info about which stores are getting this shoe... help!


----------



## purly

daisyduke947 said:


> Woooah hold on. This says they are 160. I thought the highest was 140! If this is 160, then it means the heel is 7 inches.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33452
> 
> How high is this heel really supposed to be?
> 
> 
> And other than the watersnake and eel, what other materials does the new Altadama come in? Thank you!!!



Might as well walk on stilts!


----------



## jh4200

Grey flannel new simples!  I think I have a new simple problem...

I just googled these and found them at NAP UK - I might have to have them!

Missrocks, do you know what the price is at Nordstrom?


----------



## *Lo

rdgldy said:


> These are the fuschia NPs-the color is more beautiful in person-they are really gorgeous.


 
These are sooo beautiful!! I am sooo sad they dont have my size


----------



## *Lo

I'm sorry ladies but this is going to make it really hard on your wallets............................Presenting.......Fucshia and LILAC Declics


----------



## natassha68

Lo - the lilac ones, omg ... where are they ???


----------



## karwood

*Lo said:


> I'm sorry ladies but this is going to make it really hard on your wallets............................Presenting.......Fucshia and LILAC Declics


 
 OH MAN!!! Those are beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## azhangie

Tell me where I can buy those declics?!?!?1 Pretty please?!?! 

-I was suppose to be on a ban from ALL shopping for one month.


----------



## *Lo

natassha68 said:


> Lo - the lilac ones, omg ... where are they ???


 
hehehe CL BH


----------



## natassha68

*Lo said:


> hehehe CL BH



Good Lord ... Thank you Lo


----------



## daisyduke947

OHMIGOD LILAC!!! The fuchsia is cute, but FORGETTHEFUCHSIA! 

LILAAAAAAAAAAC!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hm... not sure about that purple. Don't get me wrong, it's gorgeous but I think it's too light for what I wear. The fuchsia is !!!

What height are these... do you know the price?
Thanks for posting these Lo!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those are both spectacular!
My only saving grace is that I try to stay away from suede. 
Too easy to damage. Phew... that was close!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Lilac?

The bad angel says 

What am I going to do?


----------



## sdesaye

So, exactly where can one get these gorgeous things?


----------



## daisyduke947

sdesaye said:


> So, exactly where can one get these gorgeous things?



That looks like the Madison store, in the Declic pictures.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^It's the BH store.  Although it would be nice if NYC streets were lined with grass.  

The fuchsia is killing me!!  Thanks for posting Lo.


----------



## daisyduke947

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^It's the BH store.  Although it would be nice if NYC streets were lined with grass.
> 
> The fuchsia is killing me!!  Thanks for posting Lo.



Ohmigod, yes! I can see the reflection outside in the glass.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

What's funny is I shop there (probably too often) and I swear I didnt think it was BH. Usually the CL's are nestled in their cubbies. I havent seen many lucite-y display things in there. But yeah the grass is a dead give away. Thank God they are closed on Sunday so I am not tempted tomorrow. I NEED DECLICS!!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

*Lo said:


> I'm sorry ladies but this is going to make it really hard on your wallets............................Presenting.......Fucshia and LILAC Declics


 
OMG if ONLY they were Rolandos - I just can't wear Declics  Those colours are TDF


----------



## laureenthemean

OMG, I think I need both fuchsia and lilac!!!!  Aaahhhhhh!!!

Damn it, I was purposely avoiding this thread...


----------



## sara999

wow i want fuchsia declics!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Repeat to self:  I am on a ban, I am on a ban, I am on a ban...


Fuschia is calling to me though...


----------



## sara999

oh yeah. they go on my (ever growing) 2009 list. 2008 is limited to black kid pigalles (and the double platform maryjanes if i get the money!)


----------



## shoecrazy

Someone please tell me the heel on those lilac declics is insanely high so that I won't want them!

Seriously, how high is the heel? I love that color but I already have two pairs of purple suede shoes!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry, shoecrazy, but those look like 100s!


----------



## shoecrazy

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry, shoecrazy, but those look like 100s!



Noooooooooooooo!


----------



## LaDonna

wooow...i wonder if i can walk in those   i really want those fuchsia ones.


----------



## LaDonna

i don't think these have been posted, if so i apologize.
*No Barre Pumps*





http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33444


----------



## irishiris8

*Lo said:


>


 
I want the Lilac ones!!!!!! OMG!!!!  I need to find another FT job!!


----------



## jlinds

irishiris8 said:


> I want the Lilac ones!!!!!! OMG!!!!  I need to find another FT job!!


 

I agree, these lilac declics are fabulous


----------



## 8seventeen19

Has anyone seen the purple or yellow??


----------



## sara999

WHOA! i LOVE the yellow!


----------



## gemruby41

sara999 said:


> WHOA! i LOVE the yellow!


I agree sara. That yellow is TDF!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I love the yellow. Very cool I also love those silver wedges.


----------



## Vixxen

I have never seen a pair of Declics in person so I have no idea how high the heels is. Is it higher than the Rolando? What are they like compared to the Rolando? I ask because the Rolando is the only style of Louboutin that I own and I want to get a pair of the Declics. For those of you who saw the new suede Declics in person, please advise me!

Vixx


----------



## snf8

i think the ones pictured are 100mm.  i have a pair of eb suede declics and the toe box is shorter and rounder than the rolando...but still not as round as say the simples. i absolutely looove my declics!

EDIT: heres the link to the pictures of my declics..

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/finally-i-feel-like-i-belong-now-325532.html


----------



## Vixxen

Thank you for the pictures! How comfortable is the heel height? Sorry to ask these dumb questions but I am still not familiar with the whole 85 mm versus the 100 mm versus the 120 mm heel height measurements. Is the Declic taller or shorter than the Rolando? Don't worry, I will catch on eventually!


----------



## snf8

i dont have the rolandos so someone can correct me if im wrong but i think the rolandos are 120mm? i looove my declics, i find them very comfy plus with the hidden platform they dont feel as tall as they are..i very much reccommend the declics!


----------



## snf8

oh i think i should add that the declics come in different heights...mine jsut happen to be the 100mm but they also come in 120 and i believe 140


----------



## 8seventeen19

The yellow is definitely !!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ The yellow spot is wide open in your rainbow...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Its for the yellow Declics! I just cannot justify 1k on a pair of shoes that I don't absolutely have to have. I can barely justify on the ones I really love. Besides that... I cannot image what I would wear them with. LBD but that's about it.


----------



## irishiris8

I hope they make the lilac declics in 120 or 140!!!  Anyone know?


----------



## rdgldy

the lilac delclics are amazing-this could be a problem.....


----------



## *Lo

The fucshia and Lilac Declic's are 120mm and as for the price I am not sure I have a problem with giving the credit card and not asking about prices, I just get sooo excited I forget.


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Lo said:


> The fucshia and Lilac Declic's are 120mm and as for the price I am not sure I have a problem with giving the credit card and not asking about prices, I just get sooo excited I forget.


 
HAH ohhh me too....
I can't wait to see yours!!! The DH says Pink though. Little does  he know that there's a yellow and red pair in my future! :devil:


----------



## laureenthemean

I'm pretty sure the Declics only come in two heights.  I have the 100, but I think they are higher.  The other height is called 120, I think, but are higher as well.  There's also a shoe that looks like the Declic with a double platform, but it's called the Eugenie (unless the version without rhinestones is called something different).


----------



## snf8

am i crazy..or did someone post something about a declic in 160mm? that would be crazy if it were true....


----------



## irishiris8

Oh no, if those lilac ones are 120mm.... I'm in soooo much trouble!


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy said:


> These are the fuschia NPs-the color is more beautiful in person-they are really gorgeous.


 
They have the fuschia suede NPs at NM in San Francisco.  I tried on the display size and it felt very soft.


----------



## glamgrl921

rdgldy said:


> 2 months-how have you managed this??


sorry so long to replay....i have no idea!!!! seriously!!! i have been trying to loose weight and promised myself once i got down to a certain point i would treat myself to a new pair....if i can loose 3 lbs this week then by this weekend i'm gonna be rocking a new pair!!!!!  the kinda good thing about being a size 42 is that i never find any styles on ebay that are HTF or anything...it's all kinda eh...so that helps that i actually have to go to the store and shop in person, and thats so much more fun anyway!


----------



## jh4200

Congrats on your weight loss, glam!  I hope you make your goal so you can get yourself a new pair asap!  2 months is such a long wait!


----------



## glamgrl921

^^^thanks so much!! i know 2 months is toooooooo loooonnggg!!! i'm dying over here!!


----------



## techie81

Congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## snf8

congrats! im in the same boat as we speak...


----------



## purdy13

New A/W CLs on Pam Jenkins http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html which is great for the UK and EU girls as no customs!

There are Alta Dama in watersnake, Blue Glittart VPs and Teal and Magenta ron rons amongst others...


----------



## karwood

Saks has the Bronze New Simples:


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217936283121&ev19=1:5


----------



## sdesaye

Declic

Purple (attached), Brown & Peacock Suede - Madison Avenue

Fuchsia & Lilac Suede - Beverly Hills

Anthracite (already in) & Dark Red (expected) Suede - Horatio Street


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ooh those bronze Simples are fabulous!


----------



## Luva Pug

The water snake altadama, OMG!!!


----------



## sdesaye

This is in "The Book" from NM. I also put this in the Alta Nodo thread.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Now that is a great purple shoe!


----------



## rdgldy

I'm loving all the purple!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sdesaye said:


> This is in "The Book" from NM. I also put this in the Alta Nodo thread.


 




I HAVE TO HAVE THIS SHOE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow I am pleasantly surprised by the purple suede Alta Nodo, that color is beautiful!!


----------



## daisyduke947

I'm confused, what does "EB" stand for? Thanks!


----------



## jh4200

Electric Blue.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you!


----------



## glamgrl921

mmmm...more new styles!  *drool*


----------



## purdy13

Nude Patent Triclos up on UK NAP


----------



## JetSetGo!

lloooove!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Gorgeous but I think I'm on a nude ban


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## 8seventeen19

Armadillo bags


----------



## karwood

ShoeAddict- Did Joe just sent you those pics? I just got an email from him with the same pics


----------



## 8seventeen19

From Joe BTW


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yeap! I forgot to give him credit... these are from Joe @ NM SF


----------



## karwood

I like these alot. Though they are VERY similar to the Catenita, which for some reason I can't seem to  figure how to walk in them.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh the brown is gorgeous! Thank you for that picture!


----------



## sara999

mount st boutique (london) has very brode in black satin with black embroidery


----------



## sdesaye

sara999 said:


> mount st boutique (london) has very brode in black satin with black embroidery


 
I would so love to see a picture of those.


----------



## sara999

i couldn't sneak ANY boutique photos yesterday, the SA's were swarming everywhere! so much for my covert cl spy career!


----------



## karwood

Square Toe Slingback with Bow Detail @ Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193549&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1218112819122&ev19=1:6










javascript:popupwin('http://www.sak...ID=1218112861356', 516, 569,'0452504553542');


javascript:popupwin('http://www.sak...UID=1218112861355',590, 590,'0452504553542');


----------



## sdesaye

Only 5 of these were produced in the world and Horatio Street got two of them in a 39. They're crocodile. Thought you'd all like to drool.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh, I love them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW. well I personally couldn't get away with those but I know someone like Rihanna would look fabulous in them!


----------



## fmd914

sdesaye said:


> Only 5 of these were produced in the world and Horatio Street got two of them in a 39. They're crocodile. Thought you'd all like to drool.


 

sdesaye - I'm just ASKING out of curiousity.....How much?  Yes, they are my size, but there is NOOOOOO way that I will be buying them....


----------



## 8seventeen19

AW FMD they would look FAB on you!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know the croc Iowa Zeppas were like $4500, I can't imagine what those booties cost...$10k?


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I know the croc Iowa Zeppas were like $4500, I can't imagine what those booties cost...$10k?


----------



## Veelyn

karwood said:


> I like these alot. Though they are VERY similar to the Catenita, which for some reason I can't seem to figure how to walk in them.


 
Wow, those are gorgeous!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, croc booties! IWANT.


----------



## sdesaye

fmd914 said:


> sdesaye - I'm just ASKING out of curiousity.....How much? Yes, they are my size, but there is NOOOOOO way that I will be buying them....


 
You know---I didn't even ask.  You could call Becky at the boutique and ask her.  My guess is a few to several thousand.  I'm only going on Nancy Gonzalez prices.

I just asked and am waiting.  I super-indulged in a satin evening bag.  Choke---the cost of a pair of shoes.  BUT, I'll get more use out of it than a single pair of shoes, plus it has a crystalized kiss lock.  Totally TDF.  Oh, it's lined in red satin.


----------



## cjy

OMG that clutch is the most amazing little thing EVER!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!! oh get it!!!!!!!
It is TDF!!!!


----------



## jh4200

I love that clutch!  The clasp is adorable!!!


----------



## sdesaye

fmd914 said:


> sdesaye - I'm just ASKING out of curiousity.....How much? Yes, they are my size, but there is NOOOOOO way that I will be buying them....


 

They're $7,354.00

Kind of makes $900 look like a bargain.  Maybe NGG can buy them both and make a killing on ebay. (snicker, snicker)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^^UGH!  Maybe she'll have to list them 23984396972348743 times and still won't lower the price.


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> ^^^UGH!  Maybe she'll have to list them 23984396972348743 times and still won't lower the price.



LOL! I know!!! I am still trying to get her to come off her 800 price tag for some gray Lady Gres she got on sale last year! ush:


----------



## jh4200

Laureen, you are cracking me up today!  So true, though!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> LOL! I know!!! I am still trying to get her to come off her 800 price tag for some gray Lady Gres she got on sale last year! ush:


I kinda want the nude Caracolos, which I'm pretty sure went on sale for $200-$300.  She's listed them like 10 times at $600 and still hasn't lowered the price!


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> I kinda want the nude Caracolos, which I'm pretty sure went on sale for $200-$300.  She's listed them like 10 times at $600 and still hasn't lowered the price!



Ugh.. that's so frustrating. Doesn't it cost a lot of money to keep relisting items or is it different because she has a store?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think it's like a matter of establishing price, or whatever.  Maybe she doesn't want to lower the prices so that people know that even if they wait, they won't get a better deal on her stuff?  I don't know.  She probably sells so much stuff she doesn't care much.  Honestly, it's her prerogative, of course, but it can be frustrating at times when NGG is the only one with the shoes you want, that you know sold for half of what she's selling them for.

Anyway, sorry for hijacking this thread!


----------



## Kamilla850

laureenthemean said:


> I kinda want the nude Caracolos, which I'm pretty sure went on sale for $200-$300. She's listed them like 10 times at $600 and still hasn't lowered the price!


 
I'm suddendly wanting the caracolos too, I think that I've seen those ads with Scary Spice wearing them one too many times.


----------



## sdesaye

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ugh.. that's so frustrating. Doesn't it cost a lot of money to keep relisting items or is it different because she has a store?


 
No it doesn't.  It's something like $15.00 per month because she has a "store".


----------



## sdesaye

Is anyone into Bags? These are all at Horatio Street Boutique.


----------



## daisyduke947

I saw this video recently that interviewed people at the Louboutin store, and they had this awesome duffle bag for spring or summer I think. I'd love to have one!


----------



## sdesaye

A few more...


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod I LOVE that clutch!! Any idea how much that is?


----------



## sdesaye

daisyduke947 said:


> Ohmigod I LOVE that clutch!! Any idea how much that is?


 
No, I didn't even ask.  But the black satin that I bought was $960.  (I know it's the price of a pair of shoes....I'm still sweating about it)  I just sort of took the plunge without thinking too long.  I swear I will get my wear out of that little bag! I totally loved that it was lined in red satin.


----------



## daisyduke947

Which black satin bag are you talking about? Do you mean the one on the previous page, I think?

Ooh yes, I see it. Thank you! That's a good idea for the price.


----------



## sdesaye

I mean really, how can you go wrong with a black satin bag.  It's practically jewelry to boot.  It's so CL.  I had to have it.  I'll just do without something else and carry it alot.


----------



## daisyduke947

Oh, totally! I think if it's classic, you might as well get what you want. And it's black satin! You'll use it ALL the time. So if it's super expensive, you might as well get one that will always be stylish and will go with every outfit. You'll always have that bag.


----------



## laureenthemean

I love the fact that your new clutch is lined in red, and the cute clasp!  It's a great shape, too.


----------



## daisyduke947

FYI Peter just let me know Saks has the New Simples in Purple and Brown patent. Super hot. No idea what sizes though.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^They also have nude patent but only like one pair left.  I was so sad that I missed out on those.


----------



## Kamilla850

Oops I hope that I didn't cause too much confusion re: red suede declics that are currently at BG, I originally mentioned that they look like the 120s to me but I went back this afternoon and saw them again - they are actually 140s (I must have been in a daze the first time I saw them).  They are beyond gorgeous and if I was able to walk in 140s, I would get them in a heartbeat.


----------



## evolkatie

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^They also have nude patent but only like one pair left.  I was so sad that I missed out on those.



Kamilla, do you remember what size it was?


----------



## sdesaye

I just got an email from my SA at Bob Ellis (Charlotte, NC).  They're having an anniversary sale through next Sunday.  15% OFF all NEW FALL shoes and handbags.  Even CL.


----------



## jh4200

That's fantastic!  Thanks for sharing, sdesaye!


----------



## Kamilla850

evolkatie said:


> Kamilla, do you remember what size it was?



I believe they had a size 35.5 and 37 but this was last week.  I have the SKU if you want an SA to search in locator.


----------



## rainyjewels

sdesaye said:


> I just got an email from my SA at Bob Ellis (Charlotte, NC). They're having an anniversary sale through next Sunday. 15% OFF all NEW FALL shoes and handbags. Even CL.


 
Does it apply to their online site? When will it start..?


----------



## evolkatie

Kamilla850 said:


> I believe they had a size 35.5 and 37 but this was last week.  I have the SKU if you want an SA to search in locator.



Thanks!

Ooo a 37 might fit me. Can you give me the sku? Are these the VP colored nudes or is it the milk?


----------



## sdesaye

rainyjewels said:


> Does it apply to their online site? When will it start..?


 

I don't know about the website--but I doubt it.  It's currently in progress.  And only at the store in SouthPark Mall (Charlotte, NC)


----------



## LavenderIce

From Bessy at CL Horatio:

New Simples in blush and magenta:











Twistochat in red python:


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh the Magenta Simple is so gorgeous.


----------



## 8seventeen19

that magenta Simple is gorgeous!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

That blush color is interesting.


----------



## Kamilla850

evolkatie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ooo a 37 might fit me. Can you give me the sku? Are these the VP colored nudes or is it the milk?


 
This is the SKU/UPC for a 38.5:
0452504329505

But they will be able to figure it out for a size 37.  They are the true nude patent - like nude VPs, not milk patent.  

I've included a photo (courtesy of PT)


----------



## glamgrl921

those magenta simple are amazing!!!!  the new simple are coming out in some killer colors and materials!!!  anyone know if they come in EB?


----------



## jh4200

I haven't seen EB yet, although I'm holding out hope.  I actually haven't seen anything in EB for the fall, although someone may be able to correct me on that.  There is a nice vibrant blue leather in the new simples on the Saks website, but it's not the same as the EB suede.


----------



## glamgrl921

yea...i've been obsessing over those!!!  they r called "royal blue" on the saks site.  i might breakdown and get them tomorrow, depending on what they have in the ny store when i go tomorrow.  

as for the EB i don't think i've seen anything for fall in that either...maybe it's a spring/summer color???  but there are like 4 different new simples that i am loving.  decisions, decisions!


----------



## gemruby41

One of the colors of the Rolandos in the BG lookbook is "Cobolt".  I don't know if that's the same as EB.


----------



## dknigh21

If so, I might break my ban and buy a pair. I've been kicking myself for not getting a pair in EB. I love Rolandos and wish that there were new colors for this season.


----------



## laureenthemean

The two shades of "EB" Rolandos that I know of were Royal Purple (which was darker and a bit more purplish) and Blue.  If I'm not mistaken, the Neurons came in Cobalt blue, and it was a bit different from either Blue or Royal Purple.


----------



## jh4200

Interesting.  I may have to keep an eye out for these.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Good question, I have been searching and scanning for EB suede anything for fall! What...nothing? So weird!


----------



## rdgldy

So I was seriously thinking about the emerald green suede new simples-BG and NM only have size 40 left in the pre-order!  Oh well-does anyone know if anything else is coming out in the emerald?


----------



## *Lo

^^^I know that BG has emerald yoyo zeppas and rolandos still on display


----------



## evolkatie

Kamilla850 said:


> This is the SKU/UPC for a 38.5:
> 0452504329505
> 
> But they will be able to figure it out for a size 37.  They are the true nude patent - like nude VPs, not milk patent.
> 
> I've included a photo (courtesy of PT)




THanks! I'm going to see if they can help me find them


----------



## jh4200

rdgldy said:


> So I was seriously thinking about the emerald green suede new simples-BG and NM only have size 40 left in the pre-order! Oh well-does anyone know if anything else is coming out in the emerald?


 
BG is also supposed to have emerald suede declics, although they're not available yet.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks ladies-maybe I'll hold off for the delclics, who knows-maybe on the September shopping expedition?????


----------



## daisyduke947

rdgldy said:


> thanks ladies-maybe i'll hold off for the delclics, who knows-maybe on the september shopping expedition?????



GOOD idea!!


----------



## glamgrl921

thanks for all your info!! i'm going to bg and saks tomorrow...we shall c what happens!


----------



## jh4200

I just heard that Saks is expected to get 120mm suede declics in black, gray, navy, red, brown & purple.  They will be retailing at $685 and should start arriving in stores Oct. 15.


----------



## 8seventeen19

jh4200 said:


> I just heard that Saks is expected to get 120mm suede declics in black, gray, navy, red, brown & purple.  They will be retailing at $685 and should start arriving in stores Oct. 15.



 Now is the 120mm the higher version?!


----------



## daisyduke947

jh4200 said:


> I just heard that Saks is expected to get 120mm suede declics in black, gray, navy, red, brown & purple.  They will be retailing at $685 and should start arriving in stores Oct. 15.



YES! I really wanted the higher pair. The 120mm is amazing. Thank you!


----------



## jh4200

I know, that's how I feel - I'm all over them in navy, and maybe the purple, too!  I think 120 is the shorter version, and 140 is the higher version.  The 120s I have are very comfortable and I find them easy to walk in - a lot like my VPs, if that helps.


----------



## sara999

they've already got the navy here, they are stunning


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hrm.. I really wanted the higher version. I need all the help I can get


----------



## jh4200

Daisy, is there a version lower than 120?  I didn't know that - I always thought 140s were the high ones, and I know I could never handle them.  120s seem perfect, though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I thought the lower one was 100mm.. confusing..


----------



## jh4200

Thanks, Sara!  I'm glad to know someone has seen them in person - I'm dying for them, don't know how I'm going to make it two more months until they show up here!

Sorry, Krystal, I wish they were higher for you!  At 5'6" I feel monstrous in 140s!


----------



## jh4200

Maybe 100 is the lower one, I'm not sure.  I thought Keya said at some point that she had 140s, though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Boo.. I'm 5'1"  In 140s I feel "normal"!


----------



## evolkatie

I really wished that they weren't all coming in suede.


----------



## laureenthemean

The 120 used to be called 100 on the box, and the 140 was called either 120 or 130 on the box.  I think the boxes might be more accurate now, though.  So, last season they were incorrectly named the 100 and 120 on the boxes, and this season they're called the 120 and 140, I believe.


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> ^^The 120 is called 100 on the box, and the 140 is called either 120 or 130 on the box.


----------



## sara999

i can confirm that the navy (at least in london) are the higher declics


----------



## *Lo

jh4200 said:


> I just heard that Saks is expected to get 120mm suede declics in black, gray, navy, red, brown & purple. They will be retailing at $685 and should start arriving in stores Oct. 15.


 

OMG This means I still have a chance at the purple!!!  , navy sounds interesting as well


----------



## jh4200

Wow, that's really confusing.  I think the boxes must be more accurate now, because I just measured mine and they're 120mm when the box says 120mm.


----------



## laureenthemean

Edited my post, Krystal.  I'm not sure what is on the boxes now, but I am pretty sure that whatever Saks is getting is the lower one.


----------



## jh4200

That's my thinking, too, Laureen.


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> Edited my post, Krystal.  I'm not sure what is on the boxes now, but I am pretty sure that whatever Saks is getting is the lower one.



That's what I figured... a girl can wish right? 
Wonder if the boutiques will get the higher ones eventually.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Just curious if anyone can confirm this... Is this a peacock colored Armadillo or is it the lighting?


----------



## *Lo

Sara was the Navy really nice?  Like a rich navy color?

Lauren I agree the 120mm will probably be the lower ones mine say 120mm on the box and they are the lower ones


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like anthracite to me?


----------



## jh4200

I actually think it might be the regular gray, which isn't metallic like the anthracite.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *jh4200* and **Lo* for confirming.  I bought my yellow ones last season and they say 100 on the box.  I have not measured them yet, but they look like the same height as both yours, and not like *keya*'s.


----------



## sara999

yeah those armadillos are a shade of grey.


the reason declics are 120mm but those are the shorter ones is because of the hidden 20mm platform. so 120s are really 100 and 140s are really 120s.

make sense?


----------



## jh4200

Yes, Sara, that does make sense!  But still, they should label the boxes with the actual height of the heel, not the way they feel due to the platform - since obviously this can lead to some confusion!


----------



## rdgldy

looks like anthracite to me too!


----------



## sara999

if they are the ones i saw in london then they are not reflective. they're just a grey-ish coloured leather


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just curious if anyone can confirm this... Is this a peacock colored Armadillo or is it the lighting?



Ooh, I like those


----------



## sdesaye

Oh, I know this color.  It's like a blue platino or something.  NM is also getting an NP in the pink color of this fabrication.


----------



## daisyduke947

They look like a greasepaint, but maybe it's just the light. It's probably a leather...that blue, yes.

Is that Peter Tay's image? If so, please watermark!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mr. Tay said the Declics Saks was getting are the higher ones! *fingers crossed*


----------



## irishiris8

sdesaye said:


> Oh, I know this color. It's like a blue platino or something. NM is also getting an NP in the pink color of this fabrication.


 

What?!?  Ooooh  I bet they'll be pretty!!!


----------



## karwood

@ NM San Francisco:


----------



## karwood

I still need to learn how to watermark Joe's pics. My DH has to give me a 101 on how to do this. 

I like these very much!! Perfect for the fall


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## natassha68

*karwood*- can't see the pics


----------



## karwood

natassha68 said:


> *karwood*- can't see the pics


 
Are u sure? I am seeing them


----------



## gemruby41

I see them too.


----------



## rdgldy

me too!


----------



## natassha68

yes, They show up now, thanks !!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous! I really want that silver wedge.


----------



## gemruby41

The silver wedge is $1385.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you!


----------



## cfellis522

Watermarking is failry easy, but can be time consuming.  There is actually a good turorial out there.  Google Paintshop and Watermark.  Thats how I did mine 2 weeks ago...

Caroline


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Watermark with Photobucket.com, it takes two seconds. Or do it in Preview, an Apple application, or Microsoft Power Point, or Adobe Photoshop, or GIMP...there are so many applications.

*EVERYONE*, if you continue to post new pictures of shoes, could you please watermark them with the name of wherever they came from, please? Thank you! If you can't do it, let me know and I can watermark them for you.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ Watermark with Photobucket.com, it takes two seconds. Or do it in Preview, an Apple application, or Microsoft Power Point, or Adobe Photoshop, or GIMP...there are so many applications.
> 
> *EVERYONE*, if you continue to post new pictures of shoes, could you please watermark them with the name of wherever they came from, please? Thank you! If you can't do it, let me know and I can watermark them for you.


 
I know how to watermark my own pics. I just don't know how to download somebody elses pics into my photobucket account.

*Daisy, I* really appreciate the constant reminding to watermark all pics. If anything, I definitely know how it feel  to have pics stolen, as it just happened to me yeterday. But I think everybody should know is that ALL my pics were and are watermarked. The person who stole my pics removed my watermarks and replaced it with their own. MY DH, who is a Software Architect, told me that nowadays it is very easy to steal pics and photoshop them and alter images, that includes watermark.
I am totally for watermarking, but there are people out there that can still remove our watermarks.


----------



## karwood

I just ordered theseThis is definitely my remedy to get over yesterday.




karwood said:


> I still need to learn how to watermark Joe's pics. My DH has to give me a 101 on how to do this.
> 
> I like these very much!! Perfect for the fall


----------



## jh4200

I can't see your pictures - which ones did you order?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Which ones did you get karwood? I can't see the pic.


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> Which ones did you get karwood? I can't see the pic.


 
I really don't know what is going on with the pics today. I can see them.

Anyways I ordered the *VP GREY FLANNEL*


----------



## jh4200

Oh, yay!  Those are fantastic - I've seen them in person, and the pictures don't really do them justice.  Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## sdesaye

karwood said:


> I really don't know what is going on with the pics today. I can see them.
> 
> Anyways I ordered the *VP GREY FLANNEL*


 
Those are so pretty---I tried on the NP's in Gray Flannel and was almost swept away.  I think you're going to love those.  It almost has a suede hybrid look to it.


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> I know how to watermark my own pics. I just don't know how to download somebody elses pics into my photobucket account.
> 
> *Daisy, I* really appreciate the constant reminding to watermark all pics. If anything, I definitely know how it feel  to have pics stolen, as it just happened to me yeterday.



Ooh LOL, I was mentioning that to *cfellis*, sorry.  If you actually download them to your computer, then you can upload them into your Photobucket account. That's the easiest way, or there's a new thing with Photobucket where you can upload an image from the web. That's hotlinking, I think, so it's bad, haha. 

Ahh definitely. I feel like I should because then if the images happen to turn up somewhere, we'll KNOW that the images aren't that user's. I just worry that it's going to happen so often, and it's so unfortunate. 


OMG you got the grey flannel, *karwood*?!?! I CANNOT wait to see them!!!


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> Those are so pretty---I tried on the NP's in Gray Flannel and was almost swept away. I think you're going to love those. It almost has a suede hybrid look to it.


 
SWEEEEEEET


----------



## 8seventeen19

WHOA I bet those will be gorgeous!


----------



## gemruby41

Where did you find the grey flannel VP's karwood?


----------



## karwood

gemruby41 said:


> Where did you find the grey flannel VP's karwood?


 
NM in SF. Contact Joe


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks karwood. I emailed him.  I'm still debating if I should get the NP or VP.  I think the NP would be more casual which is the look I'm going for.  Any thoughts?


----------



## *Magdalena*

NM Chevy Chase has grey flannel NPs...gorgeous!! 
Gem...i really like them!


----------



## karwood

gemruby41 said:


> Thanks karwood. I emailed him. I'm still debating if I should get the NP or VP. I think the NP would be more casual which is the look I'm going for. Any thoughts?


 
Which VP are you referring to?


----------



## daisyduke947

I looove Chevy Chase, I used to live there. They always have the greatest shoes. 

I REALLY want these grey flannel and will probably find a pair cheaper on eBay.com, but I'm so unsure about them too. I have a dog who's hair sticks to everything, especially flannel.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^ haha, i have two poms Daisy so imagine!!!  i love Chevy Chase, too and Saks has finally gotten CLs there too as of June


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> I REALLY want these grey flannel and will probably find a pair cheaper on eBay.com, but I'm so unsure about them too. I have a dog who's hair sticks to everything, especially flannel.


 
<<<<Have you seen my cat?


----------



## gemruby41

karwood said:


> Which VP are you referring to?


 The VP flannel.


----------



## *Magdalena*

i cant remember their price??


----------



## karwood

gemruby41 said:


> The VP flannel.


 
Wow! I did not know they had the VPs in Grey Flannel. I have to say I am torn. I love the NPs, but the VPs sounds gorgeous as well


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> <<<<Have you seen my cat?



I just did! LOL!

*Magdalena*, LOL! Do Pomeranians shed much?

Problem is, my dog is a Labrador. She _b r e a t h e s_ and hair falls off. It's not something that happens when she wags her tail. It's crazy because I've travelled for a month and been all over the world and I'll be in Italy or England or Russia and be like, "WTF is this dog hair doing on my jacket?!" When she hasn't travelled around Europe with me, her dog hair has.


----------



## *Magdalena*

karwood said:


> I really don't know what is going on with the pics today. I can see them.
> 
> Anyways I ordered the *VP GREY FLANNEL*


 
i thought you said you got the VPs


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> i cant remember their price??


 
The NP flannel? $785


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh she got you, *karwood*.


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> i thought you said you got the VPs


 
No, my mistake. I got the NP. The ones in pic that I posted earlier.

I can't believe I am confusing NPs with VPs!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

congrats! post pics when you get them!


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh she got you, *karwood*.


 
I know!!!:shame: I am trying to correct my mistake, but some of post are too late to edit. 

My head has been going in circles. I sold my pair of CL Catenita yesterday and shipped them out today. I have had "seller's remorse" since then


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, *karwood*.  I cannot wait to see! Either way, either Numero or Very, they are both incredible. They are so cute. It'll look awesome on you!

Awww!! I'm sorry you sold your Catenitas!


----------



## gemruby41

I know about seller's remorse.  Hopefully once you get your NP's you'll feel much better.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Exactly! It'll get better, darling!


----------



## karwood

gemruby41 said:


> I know about seller's remorse. Hopefully once you get your NP's you'll feel much better.


 
Thanks Gem and Daisy! These were my first pair of CLs I ever sold and I did not think I would be feeling this bad. I was actually hoping nobody would buy them and sure enough somebody did.


----------



## *Lo

I cant wait to see your Flannel NP's Karwood!


----------



## gemruby41

*karwood*, you rubbed off one me. I just ordered the flannel NP's! This will replace the incorrect Decollete that was sent to me yesterday.


----------



## evolkatie

Does anyone have pictures of the Magenta New SImples?


----------



## rdgldy

here's the new simple:


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Does anyone know if the VP's are coming in grey flannel? I am not a big slingback girl and dont do well with NP's so a VP one would be a dream come true for me. TIA


----------



## evolkatie

rdgldy said:


> here's the new simple:



Thanks!


----------



## sara999

at matches fashion


----------



## sdesaye

NM (Website) Scissor Girl $895.00 BLACK or PEWTER


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'm dying over those black scissor girls! I think I need those but I can see those going on sale so I'm going to wait.


----------



## sdesaye

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm dying over those black scissor girls! I think I need those but I can see those going on sale so I'm going to wait.


 
I concur.  Although, I have to say that I do like the Copper pair at SFA.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye said:


> I concur.  Although, I have to say that I do like the Copper pair at SFA.



I'm not sure why I just HAVE to have the black. I'm never crazy about metallics though. 
I guess I like it because it has a rock star vibe to it... like the Mad Marys


----------



## *Magdalena*

rdgldy said:


> here's the new simple:


 
my new love...ahhhh  these look like 100mm to me...am i correct?


----------



## *Magdalena*

NAP has the dark grey flannel New Simple 120s in all sizes..... $790 Eeek~i'd rather get the NPs for that price






http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33788


----------



## 8seventeen19

That flannel is super gorgeous. I have the perfect tartan pencil skirt in mind too!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Flannel Simples!!!


----------



## karwood

gemruby41 said:


> *karwood*, you rubbed off one me. I just ordered the flannel NP's! This will replace the incorrect Decollete that was sent to me yesterday.


 

YEAAHH, Gem!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I can't wait to go through seasons with all of you!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Browns Fashion has the burgundy orniron


----------



## glamgrl921

*Magdalena* said:


> NAP has the dark grey flannel New Simple 120s in all sizes..... $790 Eeek~i'd rather get the NPs for that price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33788


That does seem a bit high, no?  Suede ones were only $695!


----------



## shoecrazy

New at BG online for a mere $2,595


----------



## angelcove

^^oh is that all? Then I'll take two.


----------



## daisyduke947

shoecrazy said:


> New at BG online for a mere $2,595



HOT! Hopefully that will be my Christmas present.


----------



## sdesaye

^^^^ Those look just a little scary to me.


----------



## shoecrazy

angelcove said:


> ^^oh is that all? Then I'll take two.



It *is* always good to have a backup pair


----------



## Chins4

Navy satin Armadillos at Matches

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cq_0003_nav_694


----------



## shoecrazy

sdesaye said:


> ^^^^ Those look just a little scary to me.



Maybe they'll grow on me but I think I agree with you - snake is good in small doses but you don't want it to look like a python is swallowing your whole leg!


----------



## fmd914

shoecrazy said:


> New at BG online for a mere $2,595


 

I  these!  But after pre-ordering a Chanel pair yesterday in the same price range, I should pass.  Which style boot is this?


----------



## laureenthemean

sdesaye said:


> ^^^^ Those look just a little scary to me.





shoecrazy said:


> Maybe they'll grow on me but I think I agree with you - snake is good in small doses but you don't want it to look like a python is swallowing your whole leg!


 
I agree!  I wouldn't want my legs to actually look like pythons!  Also, I think that much makes the python look cheap.


----------



## ronsdiva

shoecrazy said:


> Browns Fashion has the burgundy orniron


 
Those are crazy cute.


----------



## 8seventeen19

eek those boots look alive! Couldn't do it!


----------



## gemruby41

That is too much python for me.


----------



## rdgldy

I'd most definitely prefer a python shoe than those boots!


----------



## *Magdalena*

glamgrl921 said:


> That does seem a bit high, no? Suede ones were only $695!


 
...and so is patent


----------



## irishiris8

I can't figure out how to transfer the photos to here, but I recommend to you all, if you've befriended Peter Tay on facebook, make sure to message him with your e-mail address.  He's been sending out multiple photos a day of a bunch of new Louboutins, including some awesome new Ron Ron colors.


----------



## ballerina

shoecrazy said:


>


----------



## karwood

I think these are new at Barneys. 

Christian Louboutin 120MM TAP TOE COVERD PLAT PUMP - BLACK $660

http://www.barneys.com/120MM%20TAP%20TOE%20COVERD%20PLAT%20PUMP/15901.6240,default,pd.html



 http://www.barneys.com/120MM TAP TOE COVERD PLAT%


----------



## karwood

irishiris8 said:


> I can't figure out how to transfer the photos to here, but I recommend to you all, if you've befriended Peter Tay on facebook, make sure to message him with your e-mail address. He's been sending out multiple photos a day of a bunch of new Louboutins, including some awesome new Ron Ron colors.


 
I just emailed him. I am newbie on facebook


----------



## jh4200

Just in from Peter Tay, Saks NYC has patent simple 70s in nude, red, navy, brown, and black.


----------



## shewaslo

I just emailed Peter Tay too - he's probably wondering why he's suddenly so popular.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

When I search for him a slu of people come up, can anyone help me I'd like to email him too. I've just set up a facebook account.


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> When I search for him a slu of people come up, can anyone help me I'd like to email him too. I've just set up a facebook account.


 
I can't find his photo album either in facebook, but he is currently sending me emails with pics of CL shoes


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> I can't find his photo album either in facebook, but he is currently sending me emails with pics of CL shoes



He said he's changing it so people won't repost his photos elsewhere, like on iOffer or eBay.


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> I think these are new at Barneys.
> 
> Christian Louboutin 120MM TAP TOE COVERD PLAT PUMP - BLACK $660
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/120MM TAP TOE COVERD PLAT PUMP/15901.6240,default,pd.html


isn't that a declic?


----------



## jh4200

Yes, it is a declic.


----------



## hlp_28

irishiris8 said:


> I can't figure out how to transfer the photos to here, but I recommend to you all, if you've befriended Peter Tay on facebook, make sure to message him with your e-mail address. He's been sending out multiple photos a day of a bunch of new Louboutins, including some awesome new Ron Ron colors.


 
Ohhhh I'm looking for Ron Ron. Do you know whether there is any Teal patent?? I am desperately looking for these


----------



## daisyduke947

Saks has the teal.


----------



## hlp_28

Ohhhh can I have Peter Tay's email add pls ?? I am in love with these ......

Thanks Daisyduke. I checked with Saks and they were out of my size


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> isn't that a declic?


 
I know. I was confused as well


----------



## daisyduke947

hlp_28 said:


> Ohhhh can I have Peter Tay's email add pls ?? I am in love with these ......
> 
> Thanks Daisyduke. I checked with Saks and they were out of my size



Call the SAKS store at 5th Ave New York, they will have his email address on file. It's a personal shopper email address.


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks very much Daisyduke. Will definitely try that.


----------



## jh4200

New from Peter Tay, alligator Hai slingbacks, 85 mm, $2500 - these are sooooo beautiful"


----------



## snf8

gattaca 100mm

these would make amazing work shoes!


----------



## jh4200

So I was just live chatting with Saks customer service, because I wanted to find out if they'll be getting the altadama in black.  The rep said no, they'll only have it in gray, brown, and beige.  I've seen gray (I assume they mean gray/white) and brown, which is available for pre-order on the website.  I have no idea what they mean by beige - at first I thought maybe the lighter brown, but that's really brown and black, no beige.  Does anyone know if they're actually coming in a real beige color?


----------



## daisyduke947

Beige? Hmm...that might look nice. I'll talk to Peter, see what we can come up with.

Thanks, ladies!! Also, THANK YOU for tagging his images!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks for looking into it, Daisy!


----------



## daisyduke947

Okay I talked to Peter. He hasn't heard about this, but he's going to check and let me know tomorrow.


----------



## 8seventeen19

New Privatta @ Saks NYC


----------



## angelcove

^What color is that??  So pretty.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Raspberry grease paint I think


----------



## sara999

it's red but i think the lighting made it pink


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^ it is red greasepaint. i saw the description somewhere..i think on one of Peter's emails...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks ladies! I just took a wild guess.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Peter is the CL king. Every day when I get home from work I have like 10 emails from him with new CL styles. It's a little piece of heaven every day in my inbox.


----------



## daisyduke947

So the Alta Dama...

...they have all the colours mentioned, but the "beige" is a tobacco coloured shoe, but there is a lighter bit of the snake skin that is literally beige in colour. If the tobacco is the white of the grey version, the grey on the grey version is where the beige is on the "beige" version.

So, it looks like a tobacco coloured shoe with beige on top. But as a whole? The whole shoe is dark, like the brown/black shoe.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks for your research, Daisy!  That's really helpful.  I actually just ordered the black watersnake from Nordstrom's, but I was second-guessing when I heard about the beige - I'm pretty sure I'll prefer the black, so this eases my mind a little!


----------



## *Magdalena*

letsgoshopping said:


> Peter is the CL king. Every day when I get home from work I have like 10 emails from him with new CL styles. It's a little piece of heaven every day in my inbox.


 
I KNOW!!!!  he is unbelievable!!!! i asked him to find me my size in the c'est moi bootie...he located it at another store and emailed me within minutes....that's what i call superb customer service  now i feel, i'll never miss out on any new styles hehe-and that may not always be a good thing LOL


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Peter really is amazing. When I first added him on facebook, I looked at his photo albums and asked if there was any way possible he could find me one of the styles he had pictured that I knew had been long sold out. He searched high and low and told me he was so sorry but they were sold out in all sizes. A few weeks ago he emailed me to tell me they had received another shipment and he was holding my size for me. 

Plus his photo email updates are awesome. I feel like he gets the new style, immediately takes pics and sends them out. I can stay current on new styles without leaving home. LOL.


----------



## daisyduke947

Peter is amazing. I'm giving him candies at Christmas time. Just don't tell him!


----------



## karwood

Peter emailed this pic:


----------



## daisyduke947

Ahh I love the Catenita. I wish I could find a nude one.


----------



## techie81

Love the brown!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Beige Alta Dama. Peter said they should change the name to Tobacco. Cause yeah, it doesn't look beige at all, except for the tiiiiny bits of beige. Either way, IWANTIT.




number 1189.




Peniche.


----------



## jh4200

Those look the same as the black/brown to me - but I guess maybe there's some difference in color.  They're beautiful either way, but I'm definitely glad now that I got the solid black.


----------



## *Magdalena*

karwood said:


> Peter emailed this pic:


 
I saw these...i love the gold ones!


----------



## karwood

*Daisy-*  Those look like the same color Alta Dama I just got. The shoebox label reads "Brown Water Snake"


----------



## jh4200

That's what I thought, Karwood - thanks for confirming.  It seems like they're calling it beige just to distinguish it from the solid dark brown.


----------



## karwood

jh4200 said:


> That's what I thought, Karwood - thanks for confirming. It seems like they're calling it beige just to distinguish it from the solid dark brown.


 
To be exact, the label on the box reads:

"Altadama 140 WaterSnake BW43 BROWN MN03"

I was getting confused at first reading all the previous post, as well


----------



## daisyduke947

No, he said this was a different style. He showed another picture of the other brown with these, and this was clearly different. The background for that beige pair is brown, not black though.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> No, he said this was a different style. He showed another picture of the other brown with these, and this was clearly different. The background for that beige pair is brown, not black though.


 
I am getting confused. I guess I need to see the other picture Do you mind posting the other pic?

I am looking at my shoes and they are dark brown on beige. In the stock picture at Footcandy.com they looked black/brown , but IRL they are dark brown/beige


----------



## eggpudding

Peter Tay just accepted my friend request, like 10 minutes after I added him! - am unduly overjoyed by this. CL porn here I come!!


----------



## sara999

i'm confused as well karwood!


----------



## shoecrazy

Several new pre-orders at Saks.com

red suede orlan - $885





burgundy glittart peep toe with metallic heel (not sure of style name) - $695






Miss Tack in black and grey - $595





low-heeled boot $1295





Roccia python Miss Dina $1195


----------



## sara999

shoecrazy said:


> Several new pre-orders at Saks.com
> 
> red suede orlan - $885
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446199295
> 
> burgundy glittart peep toe with metallic heel (not sure of style name) - $695


aren't these the youclous or yoclous or somethin?


----------



## shoecrazy

I think they're yoyospinas, now that I've had a moment to recall


----------



## *Magdalena*

shoecrazy said:


> Several new pre-orders at Saks.com
> 
> red suede orlan - $885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446199068
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446198485


 
I want these!!!!!!!!!!!!!   but i just got the Declic in this color....ugghhh


----------



## gemruby41

I want those too!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love the overall style, but I wish the toe was more open. It's looks a little like a snout to me! Maybe and anteater?


----------



## shoecrazy

^ hee hee - goes well with the armadillo I guess?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hahahahaha!


----------



## gemruby41

The nappa leather and patent Rolando's are available for pre-order on NM & BG site. Available date is 4/1/09.


----------



## 8seventeen19

gemruby41 said:


> The nappa leather and patent Rolando's are available for pre-order on NM & BG site. Available date is *4/1/09*.


----------



## jh4200

April?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## kanaij1

Pigalle 120mm heel in Black patent avail at Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^pure sexiness


----------



## *Lo

I dont know if it was already posted but NM has pewter leather alta nodos up now


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't think it's been posted, thanks for letting us know!
Here is the picture/link:





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod61410120&cmCat=search


----------



## sunny2

kanaij1 said:


> Pigalle 120mm heel in Black patent avail at Bergdorf Goodman


 

These shoes actually got my guy friend into Louboutins. He said his dream one day is to have a closet full of em so any female guest he has could walk around in them. I told him I would come over everyday


----------



## sara999

JetSetGo! said:


> I love the overall style, but I wish the toe was more open. It's looks a little like a snout to me! Maybe and anteater?


you read my mind.


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I don't think it's been posted, thanks for letting us know!
> Here is the picture/link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod61410120&cmCat=search



Hm.. they're nice but not as drool worthy as the purple ones.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sara999 said:


> you read my mind.



And mine as well!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Just wanted to let you know that Horatio IS getting the Isanami in rose gold and Madison is getting the ones with no studds in the burgundy which I may have to go for!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^oh, no...the temptation of all temptations!!!! how much will the burgundy one be??? arent they like 7 inches


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^oh, no...the temptation of all temptations!!!! how much will the burgundy one be??? arent they like 7 inches



Hm.. she didn't say. She just said that the rose gold ones are almost all spoken for which is beyond crazy because they are $3k!!! I would LOVE such an unusual shoe but my lord that's A LOT of money for a shoe that's not even neutral enough IMO to wear it a lot. They didn't make the white/black 
I am definitely going to email her about the burgundy ones but I am sure they are still like 2k.


----------



## ceseeber

Please keep us updated on the the burgundy one. It would be so fabulous to own a pair!


----------



## *Magdalena*

$2K ..EEK!!!  i think i'll pass...


----------



## 8seventeen19

My $$ threshold is $1500.. and that's pushing it. I'd pay that for natural python VPs with the burg. toe though!


----------



## ceseeber

http://joiedv.tumblr.com/post/34709744/christian-louboutin-isanami-2008

now you've got me all hot & bothered about the Isanami. The link above show a different perspective of this seriously expensive shoe!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG! Hmmm... well lets see. I'm sure I could trade a kidney for those  No, really darn you for posting that... they are sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## *Magdalena*

they are sick!!! but honestly not my style...I like the burgundy better.(they're not as pissed off as these hehehe)..where would you wear those??


----------



## handbag addict

Hello louboutin girls!!! Thank you all for posting all the updates in the styles! Can i ask a question? Does Peter Tay have an open profile on facebook or do you know his network since i can't find him on a regular search! Thank you in advance!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ His Facebook page is closed, so you have to friend him to view his profile. Just type "Peter Tay" in the search and you will find him.


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Magdalena* said:


> they are sick!!! but honestly not my style...I like the burgundy better.(they're not as pissed off as these hehehe)..where would you wear those??



OMG I'd wear them everywhere! OK, not really since I live in Mississippi but I'd definitely wear them in NYC, Dallas, and maybe Houston. Wear them to clubs... Now that I am thinking about it I believe that may be the only place I could get away with them and not feel like a bozo. Fashion week. I'd wear them there.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^hehehehe, you crack me up...fashion week? that is seven days out of a year . so that would cost ya around $428 per day.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hm.. they're nice but not as drool worthy as the purple ones.



I agree, I had my mind set on the pewter, thinking they would be like the grayish color lady gres, but now after seeing them, I think I'll be getting the purple ones.


----------



## sdesaye

Alta Nodo - $995.00 PEWTER

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod61410120&cmCat=search


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> Alta Nodo - $995.00 PEWTER
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod61410120&cmCat=search
> 
> View attachment 519815


 
Those are beautiful, but I am still in love with the purple suede

*daisy:*I  was hoping to see that pic you mentioned posted. I am really curious to see what those beige watersnake Alta Dama look like.


----------



## daisyduke947

Sorry! I didn't see your post. The beige ones are in the picture I posted on the page before.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Sorry! I didn't see your post. The beige ones are in the picture I posted on the page before.


 
Those are the same shoes I purchased, but in your previous post you said they were not the same but that they are a more beige. I am not really understanding the difference Sorry for being so persitant, but  like to see all my options in style, color and material . If I like the ones you are writing about, I may seriously consider exchanging them for ones I just bought.







*Versus : SEE NEXT POST*


----------



## karwood




----------



## jh4200

I'm as confused as you are, Karwood.  I'm sitting here looking at them, and there's really not much of a difference.  Maybe the light parts on the "beige" are a little lighter, but that could just be normal differences in the snakeskin.


----------



## daisyduke947

The one is posted is dark with a striped pattern, yours is more mixed up of both dark and lighter browns, as you can see in the images you just posted. He showed me a picture of the dark brown, that looks *exactly* like yours, and said that was the "brown" or whatever name you used. And the "beige", the official name of the shoe, is the one I posted. It's darker brown, tobacco coloured, with beige "stripes" in the snake skin.


----------



## jh4200

What do they call the one that's solid brown?


----------



## daisyduke947

You mean this one?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1219248174746&ev19=1:8

According to that link, they call it dark brown.


----------



## jh4200

Okay, I think I finally have it straight now.  They're confusingly similar - they should have named them a little differently.  Thanks for all of your research, Dasiy - you're a doll!


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> You mean this one?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1219248174746&ev19=1:8
> 
> According to that link, they call it dark brown.


 
Do you have a link for the  Beige watersnake Alta Dama? I am seriously thinking about trading the ones I got for the beige ones


----------



## daisyduke947

I know! I talked to Peter, he said that they should have called the one I posted, in the image above, "tobacco". But that one is called "beige". I think the one *karwood* has is called "brown", and the solid dark brown one is called "dark brown". 

But they are different because the dark areas of the "beige" one are a lot darker than on the "brown" one. The dark areas on the beige are almost black.


No link. That image was sent just from Peter, but they are at the New York store.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> I know! I talked to Peter, he said that they should have called the one I posted, in the image above, "tobacco". But that one is called "beige". I think the one *karwood* has is called "brown", and the solid dark brown one is called "dark brown".
> 
> But they are different because the dark areas of the "beige" one are a lot darker than on the "brown" one. The dark areas on the beige are almost black.
> 
> 
> No link. That image was sent just from Peter, but they are at the New York store.


 
ITA!! This has been really confusing. Forget the link. I am going to keep the ones I have. They are almost the same as the "beige" except for the "striped" detail patterns. 

Thanks *Daisy * I hope I did not drive you mad with all my inquiries.


----------



## daisyduke947

It's okay, I tried not to be confusing, but based on what Peter said and the pictures he sent, they are definitely two different shoes. 

But, either this is true, OR Peter is confused and it's actually one shoe. But no, it's not available online. Actually, the only brown I noticed online was that solid brown...


----------



## *Magdalena*

karwood said:


>


 
ha, you're a quick learner Karwood with the new way of watermarking pics....I have yet to learn


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> ha, you're a quick learner Karwood with the new way of watermarking pics....I have yet to learn


 
That is not my watermarking,  it's Daisy's. I still have yet to learn how to watermark like that:shame:


----------



## daisyduke947

You ladies should get Gimp or Adobe Photoshop. It's so quick and easy. You can do all of that in Gimp and Gimp is free!


----------



## shoecrazy

My SA at Saks said that they received a shipment of black eel VPs today - PM me if you want the details.


----------



## ceseeber

uh oh, I just got a call from the BH store and they got the burgundy isanami in. Silly me had put my name on the waitlist yesterday!


----------



## 8seventeen19

ceseeber said:


> uh oh, I just got a call from the BH store and they got the burgundy isanami in. Silly me had put my name on the waitlist yesterday!



OOOO What's the price?!?! Pictures???


----------



## ceseeber

$1495 is the price, I've asked for pictures and am anxiously clicking the refresh button on my yahoo account. I promise I will post pictures as soon as they come in and would love to hear your opinions on the shoe vs. cost.


----------



## 8seventeen19

GET THEM! OMG I realllllly hate that I am saying this but that's cheap! (cheaper than what I was expecting!)


----------



## ceseeber

Here are the pictures. 
Once I heard the price I was definately surprised and thought I should purchase them in a heart beat, but then when I saw the pictures I was a bit disappointed. It's lacking the fierceness & gorgeousness without any studs and hardware.

What do you CL girls think? I have until the end of the day to decide.
ok, uploading the pictures was difficult, instead I'm proving this link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=36918&l=c025a&id=581038213


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^yeah, you're right...they're not as "bad ass" as the one with studs. these are just ok


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm not the studded shoe type but I like this much better with the studs. I agree that it's lacking.


----------



## ceseeber

I finally got the pictures to upload. I hope they're not too small.


----------



## 8seventeen19

They're just ehhh to me... I definitely like them better with studs.


----------



## daisyduke947

I like that you can wear them more than the ones with the spikes. I'd say go for it, if you are really craving them. If you wouldn't give an arm for them, don't.


----------



## shoecrazy

Wow, I'm really not fond of these:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fug!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yeahh just saw those at NM this morning. Not cute.


----------



## sdesaye

I second that! I think someone went a little crazy with the Passementerie




shoecrazy said:


> Wow, I'm really not fond of these:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Gorgeous new Eel VPs @ Saks NYC


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Omg those are gorgeous! I don't have a pair of black VPs yet...


----------



## keya

ceseeber said:


> Here are the pictures.
> Once I heard the price I was definately surprised and thought I should purchase them in a heart beat, but then when I saw the pictures I was a bit disappointed. It's lacking the fierceness & gorgeousness without any studs and hardware.
> 
> What do you CL girls think? I have until the end of the day to decide.
> ok, uploading the pictures was difficult, instead I'm proving this link:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=36918&l=c025a&id=581038213



I think they'll look better on than in those pics. I agree that the ones with the studs look hotter, but aren't they around $2700 or something? I forget. I think these are pretty hot too, I wonder what they look like on.


----------



## jh4200

Also just heard from Peter that Saks has new simples in black, purple, brown, nude, and burgundy - all in patent.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Peter is going to get me in big trouble with all these new shoes!


----------



## *Magdalena*

jh4200 said:


> Also just heard from Peter that Saks has new simples in black, purple, brown, nude, and burgundy - all in patent.


 
Here's the brown, burgundy and nude...i also got a pic of purple and black, but deleted it by mistake...


----------



## *Lo

OOO I really like the burgundy New simples


----------



## heat97

that burgundy is tdf!


----------



## jh4200

Where's shoeaddict when you need her?  She totally predicted burgundy new simples last week!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^i ended up ordering these in Magenta patent last week...ill be picking them up at the CL Horatio this weekend...i really hope i like them. they look awesome in the picture, but sometimes you never know


----------



## jh4200

I've seen the magenta in person, Magdalena, and they're absolutely beautiful.  I have a feeling you'll love them!  I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## *Magdalena*

yaay!  ok, I trust you JH!!!!!   i feel much better now. I will definitely post pics when i get them.


----------



## jh4200

By the way, here is the pic of the black and purple - needed to watermark before posting:






I really love those purples, but I have purple suede new simples on hold for when they come into NM - they'd better be really beautiful or I'm going to be sad I passed these up!


----------



## 8seventeen19

jh4200 said:


> Where's shoeaddict when you need her? She totally predicted burgundy new simples last week!


 
HAHA! That's awesome!!! They're exactly like I imagined. I love those burgundy ones and I don't like simples (on me)!


----------



## daisyduke947

The burgundy New Simples have been out for a week though! I thought they'd been posted... Whoopsies. Sorry for not posting them!


----------



## rainyjewels

i've always wondered this but never got an answer - what's the difference b/t these new simples and new simple "cortas" that were once available on saks.com? it looks like the platform on the cortas are slightly thicker, but then again corta could just mean "patent." thoughts? hope these new simples are a new shipment and they have my size!!!

http://www.thisnext.com/item/5896D5C2/3403A6B3/Christian-Louboutin-New-Simple


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're the same shoe.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Looks the same IMO


----------



## jh4200

There's no difference between them - I have one pair from Saks and one from the CL boutique, and they're identical.


----------



## evolkatie

I need those purple and nudes! I went ahead and bought a reg pair of simples and they are just not as comfy


----------



## rainyjewels

good to know guys!!!!! thanks!


----------



## rainyjewels

evolkatie said:


> I need those purple and nudes! I went ahead and bought a reg pair of simples and they are just not as comfy


 
the reg simples are not as comfy as the new ones? ahhhh im totally getting a pair tmr. hmm burgundy, nude, or black?


----------



## *Lo

JH4200 post those suede purple new simples when you get them i am VERY interested!!


----------



## jh4200

rainyjewels, you can't go wrong with any of them!  and yes, they're more comfy, because the platform protects your feet from feeling everything they're stepping on!

*Lo - I most certainly will post pictures.  They're not supposed to be in until next month, so I'm not sure when I'll have them....but they'll be posted asap, that's for sure!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Lo said:


> JH4200 post those suede purple new simples when you get them i am VERY interested!!


 
that makes two of us


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> I know! I talked to Peter, he said that they should have called the one I posted, in the image above, "tobacco". But that one is called "beige". I think the one *karwood* has is called "brown", and the solid dark brown one is called "dark brown".
> 
> But they are different because the dark areas of the "beige" one are a lot darker than on the "brown" one. The dark areas on the beige are almost black.
> 
> 
> No link. That image was sent just from Peter, but they are at the New York store.


 
Got the official word from Peter about the difference of the Alta Damas. Not trying to rub it in *Daisy, *but when you spend $995 on a pair of shoes you want to know exactly what you are spending your money on.:

"Hi Karen,
You have the beige ones. There is 2 other ones, a dark brown one in which is all one color and grey with white undertones.

I have attached the jpg of the brown ones.

Best,
Peter "

Case Rested! Whew!


----------



## ronsdiva

Those purple patent new simples are cute. Want to see them irl. The suede purple ones sound really cute.


----------



## daisyduke947

You are rubbing it in, and "official word"? PETER was the one who gave me the official word...went through that whole explanation for nothing, I guess.


----------



## ronsdiva

I am hearing the call of the grey declics and the purple new simples.....


----------



## LavenderIce

I went to NM to make a return at CS and made a stop at the shoe salon.  There must have been a Louboutin fall preview because they had some of the styles on display for pre-order.  I love it when the size on display is my size!  

Now, because I have the fear of God put in me about not taking pics in stores I was trying to covertly take modeling pics of the shoes by sticking my foot under tables and hiding from the swarming SAs.   My apologies for the bad lighting and unflattering angles that do not showcase the beauty of the shoes.

Here's the blue MC Armadillo:







Purple suede Alta Nodo:






Beige No. Barre:






And the teal NPs already available:






Most of what I saw *lynn12* already posted in her thread, but of note to me, aside from what I took pics of were silver NPs.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ok, I'm now regretting cancelling my pre-order for the blue Armadillos. They look AMAZING on you!!!


----------



## irishiris8

*lavender-* thanks for the covert photos!  I think those armadillos were made for you


----------



## *Magdalena*

Lavender~~you are too funny! i can totally picture you being all sneaky trying to show us some goodies!!  LOL, all of these look gorgeous on you!  did you end up pre-ordering anything???


----------



## LavenderIce

Glad you all like the pics!  I was in a rush to get to my appointment and to tell you the truth I was only after trying on the No. Barre and Alta Nodo for sizing and comfort.  Then, I thought I have to take pics for the ladies of tpf.  I was hiding my foot and iphone under the table and as I was bending my sunnies was dropping and my shopping bag was falling over.  I must have been quite the sight.

I already have a few requests in with Joe so I didn't preorder anything.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks Lav!  I agree, those Armadillos are beautiful on you!  I think I have really begun to narrow down my fall wishlist, and these will definitely be on it (unless the blue satin Alta Nodo magically appear).


----------



## jh4200

Oh Lavender, thank you!  Those blue armadillos are perfect on you!  I sort of wish I hadn't canceled my pre-order...but I just don't think I have enough to wear them with.


----------



## LavenderIce

You girls are making me have second thoughts.  I never considered the blue MC Armadillos for my list, but I think they make for a nice alternative to black.


----------



## *Lo

LAv GREAT detective work!!  LOL at your secret pics, they all look so good on you, the multi armadillos are really pretty!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Get them!  Well, maybe I'm not the person to ask, since I have a weakness for blue shoes.


----------



## shewaslo

LavenderIce said:


> Glad you all like the pics! I was in a rush to get to my appointment and to tell you the truth I was only after trying on the No. Barre and Alta Nodo for sizing and comfort. Then, I thought I have to take pics for the ladies of tpf. I was hiding my foot and iphone under the table and as I was bending my sunnies was dropping and my shopping bag was falling over. I must have been quite the sight.
> 
> I already have a few requests in with Joe so I didn't preorder anything.


 
Thanks for the great photos.  My covert photos are always such a mess I usually come home and can't make out what I was even trying to photograph... I obviously need to take some more time to improve my spy techniques.


----------



## LavenderIce

shewaslo--I had to take a pic of the No. Barre twice because it came out weird.  I was such a mess trying to take the pics with my sunglasses falling off and my shopping bags falling over.  With the advent of camera phones my detective skills have improved.  I am always taking pics in fitting rooms, restrooms, under tables, etc.  It's all for the CL love.


----------



## *Magdalena*

I am not sure of the style name, but these just arrived at saks


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LavenderIce said:


> I went to NM to make a return at CS and made a stop at the shoe salon.  There must have been a Louboutin fall preview because they had some of the styles on display for pre-order.  I love it when the size on display is my size!
> 
> Here's the blue MC Armadillo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, those are great so happy I pre- ordered mine. Can't wait till mine get here!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

^They're incredibly stunning!  Oh, if I lived the life of galas and ballgowns I can see the need.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LavenderIce said:


> ^They're incredibly stunning!  Oh, if I lived the life of galas and ballgowns I can see the need.



I don't live the life of galas, and ballgowns, I plan to wear mine with jeans, or whatever, these were so gorgeous, I just had to have them!


----------



## glamgrl921

Nice work lavender!!!  Seeing the Armadillos on you makes me want them even more!  Mine are on pre-order and I think about them everyday...this is making me die!!  I can't wait to have them!  I have nowhere to wear them though! No galas in my life


----------



## heat97

*Magdalena* said:


> I am not sure of the style name, but these just arrived at saks


 ohhhhh gorgeous...... hmm possibly could be my "something blue" lol


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't live the life of galas, and ballgowns, I plan to wear mine with jeans, or whatever, these were so gorgeous, I just had to have them!


 
I meant for the other pic.  lol  The purple suede alta nodos will go with jeans and stuff.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Oooh, I love those chainlink ones.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LavenderIce said:


> I meant for the other pic.  lol  The purple suede alta nodos will go with jeans and stuff.



I meant for both the multi armadillo's and the alta nodo's


----------



## sara999

FYI, mount st in london has pink and purple suede c'est moi

they also had tan, brown and black patent no barres


----------



## 8seventeen19

sara999 said:


> FYI, mount st in london has pink and purple suede c'est moi
> 
> they also had tan, brown and black patent no barres



Damn you woman!!!! Ugh. Purple = 
What's the price and heel height?


----------



## sara999

the heel height of all the c'est moi is the same???

i don't know the price i didn't ask


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nope, some are 120, the ones in Vegas are 140


----------



## karwood

I thought All the C'est Moi had the same heel height: 4"

^^^^Just read. Did not know


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nope, I was told that Vegas is getting the 140mm like on the paris site:


----------



## sara999

oh i have no clue i didn't really look at them since they're not my style


----------



## irishiris8

shoeaddictklw said:


> Nope, I was told that Vegas is getting the 140mm like on the paris site:


----------



## 8seventeen19

My heart skipped a beat.. or FIVE!!!! OMG LOVE!!!! New from Peter!


----------



## shoecrazy

And just in time for the EGC event!


----------



## sdesaye

OMG!  Blue!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

He said in the email purple... I asked him what exact color of purple because that looks EB to me.


----------



## shoecrazy

^ He called them purple in his message - I can't tell if these are like the purple suede before that was really blue or if the mobile phone picture is misleading


(Always too slow!)


----------



## 8seventeen19

^


----------



## Kamilla850

OMG I am hyperventilating.  I have to see that purple IRL.  Is it just his camera phone or my computer screen, but the color looks EB to me too?


----------



## techie81

Omg, if that is EB, my credit card is going to hide from me.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL! I just bought a pair of EB Pigalles so I dont need EB anymore.. but if that is real purple I am in trouble!


----------



## karwood

shoecrazy said:


> ^ He called them purple in his message - I can't tell if these are like the purple suede before that was really blue or if the mobile phone picture is misleading
> 
> 
> (Always too slow!)


 

i have the same message: "Pink and purple suede!!"


----------



## evolkatie

It's purple, if you edit it in photoshop and remove the blue tint from the camera phone lens, you can see that it's purple.


----------



## Kamilla850

shoeaddictklw said:


> LOL! I just bought a pair of EB Pigalles so I dont need EB anymore.. but if that is real purple I am in trouble!


 
What!?!?  EB Pigalles.  Details please.    And pics if you don't mind


----------



## 8seventeen19

They're on their way!!! Yup, EB Pigalles!  It was an ebay find!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Oh right.  I forgot about the EB suede pigalles, I remember seeing them at BG last year. Are they 100mm?

Or are you referring to the patent blue 120mm pigalles?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nope, they're suede 100mm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shoeaddictklw said:


> My heart skipped a beat.. or FIVE!!!! OMG LOVE!!!! New from Peter!



I love those blue ones, they are gorgeous. Plan on getting the delics in that fuschia color, so the blue ones really appeal to me!


----------



## laureenthemean

I wonder if the blue/purple ones are "Royal Purple," which are like a dark purplish blue?


----------



## shoecrazy

Have you heard back from Peter about the color shoeaddict?


----------



## 8seventeen19

This is the color he just sent me. I'm thinking I am going to order it. VP is my favorite style. He's got a 35 on hold for me.


----------



## jh4200

That's very purple looking - I really wish they were more blue.  I don't think I need two pairs of purple suede this season.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yeah, I wouldn't get two. I canceled my order for the Declic in purple hoping they would get it in a 140mm but they're only getting red, peacock and another color but not purple. Soooo I still have a hole in my rainbow for purple!!


----------



## jh4200

Purple suede scissor girls - that's the shoe for you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

HAHA I am getting the purple Alta Nodos soooo.. No scissor girls for me. I actually don't care for that shoe in any other color except black. I am waiting for that to go on sale though.


----------



## jh4200

Duh!  I completely forgot you're getting the alta nodos!  They're going to be great!

I'm waiting to for the scissor girls in black to go on sale as well!  I'm sure it won't be for ages, but let me know if you get any sale info on them - and I'll do the same.


----------



## 8seventeen19

If I am getting the Alta Nodos in purple.. do I need VPs in purple?


----------



## sdesaye

Well, one is a d'Orsay with a high platform and the other is just peep-toe with a normal platform.  I think you can make an argument for both.



shoeaddictklw said:


> If I am getting the Alta Nodos in purple.. do I need VPs in purple?


----------



## natassha68

Must Resist!!.. it would be alot easy to resist w/purple alta's on pre-order lol





shoeaddictklw said:


> My heart skipped a beat.. or FIVE!!!! OMG LOVE!!!! New from Peter!


----------



## glamgrl921

y do i check this thread??!!!  So beautiful!!!  I want everything in every color and style!!!!  I need to win the lottery....that's the only way to satisfy my CL lust!


----------



## Shopalicious

shoeaddictklw said:


> LOL! I just bought a pair of EB Pigalles so I dont need EB anymore.. but if that is real purple I am in trouble!


 

Congrats.. !! Argh.. I want a pair of EB pigalles.. or something in EB !


----------



## *Lo

Those purple suede VP's make my heart sing, lol.  I am trying to resist but I dont think i am strong enough


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^me neither. I hate this thread LOL...just when I think I'm good to go for the fall season with all of my new additions, something new pops up. 
*I NEED TO HAVE THESE IN PURPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Lo said:


> Those purple suede VP's make my heart sing, lol. I am trying to resist but I dont think i am strong enough


 
i thought you already have the purple suede NPs???


----------



## ashakes

I believe the purple suede very prives are truly purple. And, that's what the lookbook says as well.  I got mine sent from Las Vegas a couple of days ago.  They should be here tomorrow or Saturday, but I'm going to be out of town for a wedding so I guess I will have to post when I get back.  

I think it's just a poor cell phone photo!


----------



## *Lo

*Magdalena* said:


> i thought you already have the purple suede NPs???


 

Nope, i have the magenta NP's :shame:, totally different, lol.


----------



## bagpunk

is this colour TTL?


sorry i am a bit behind here, is this from the current season? upcoming? available only in suede? in which styles?




shoeaddictklw said:


> This is the color he just sent me. I'm thinking I am going to order it. VP is my favorite style. He's got a 35 on hold for me.


----------



## ronsdiva

OMG purple suede VP's......... I think I NEED them.


----------



## techie81

Are the knee-high boots already available in the boutiques, or are they not coming out till later this fall?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The Babel?  They're available at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## techie81

I'm so confused now. :O I was actually eyeing these: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1219378073062&ev19=1:3

No style name there, but I see one at NM that's the Ginerva? They look quite similar.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the Ginerva doesn't have a covered platform, while the one at Saks does.


----------



## techie81

I thought something seemed off...thanks!  Because my other boots didn't work out, my SO is buying me a pair for my birthday...I can live without a platform, so I might need to swing by NM.


----------



## *Magdalena*

a bit off the subject...hmm, doesnt this shoe remind anyone of something that is very familair to us??  hmmmm...obviosuly not identical, but definitely copied the idea


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> a bit off the subject...hmm, doesnt this shoe remind anyone of something that is very familair to us?? hmmmm...obviosuly not identical, but definitely copied the idea


 
Are those shoes Rodarte? If yes, CL originally designed the shoes for him. Now, if they are like Steve Madden, then it is a "borrowed" Idea


----------



## sdesaye

They're fast at the knock-offs.  I can understand the edgy-ness of them, but honestly my first thought goes to "Street-life Girls" or Pole Dancers.

That's just way too much shoe for me.


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> Are those shoes Rodarte? If yes, CL originally designed the shoes for him. Now, if they are like Steve Madden, then it is a "borrowed" Idea



I think these are Baker.  They also rip off designer styles.


----------



## Chins4

European ladies - the Corner in Berlin has hot new arrivals including 

Milk Patent Clichy
Black Patent, Camel Jazz & Bronze Glittart Decolletes
Black Patent VPs with Burgundy or Black tips
Fuschia Suede C'est Moi
Simple Pumps in Rose Pink

http://www.thecornerberlin.de/home3.html#looks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^OMG, milk patent Clichy????


----------



## evolkatie

OMG YUM!


----------



## ceseeber

Peter Tay wrote the following on his facebook site 4 hours ago:
*"Peter Tay is getting ready for some new Louboutins that are popping up on my floor!"*


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I know - what torture! He did send out a picture of metal-heeled yoyos in magenta, teal, and black a little while ago but they weren't very exciting - to me anyway.


----------



## Chins4

^Me too.............not hugely exciting but is there more to come? C'mon Peter Tay, you can't keep us waiting like this!

BTW Shoecrazy - your pics have convinced me on the Valentinos - just need your advice on sizing then those babies are MINE!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

You guys are BAD influences!! I love Valentino but I don't love it enough to buy it off sale.  
Those that shoe has are TDF though!


----------



## shoecrazy

It's fun being a bad influence! 

I just had a funny thought...if Peter Tay ever Googles himself, this forum is going to show  up all over the results.

(Actually I just tried it and there seem to be lots of Peter Tays out there, but if you Google "Peter Tay Louboutin" or "Peter Tay shoes" we're #1!)


----------



## shoecrazy

My purple VPs just arrived unexpectedly - I can't believe FedEx Ground got them here in one day. And of course, my camera battery just died. It's charging now but I wanted to report that the color is very purple, not at all blue, and they look like they're about the same color as the declics that CL Madison had.


----------



## keya

^ Oooh, I can't wait to see them!


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## Kamilla850

I wonder why he has pictures of CLs from BG on his page?  I guess he can get shoes from BG as well, or perhaps he just refers you to the BG personal shopper?

I must add that he is a wonderful SA and how great of him to post all these pictures for us to always be in the loop about new shoes available at Saks, he is awesome.


----------



## karwood

Kamilla850 said:


> I wonder why he has pictures of CLs from BG on his page? I guess he can get shoes from BG as well, or perhaps he just refers you to the BG personal shopper?
> 
> I must add that he is a wonderful SA and how great of him to post all these pictures for us to always be in the loop about new shoes available at Saks, he is awesome.


 
I think his girlfriend works for BG. He noted that the VPs  are from her store.

He just sent me pics of the NP Glitter in silver, gold, black and multi-color, but these have been posted  before.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yeah, they're from his GFs store. That's crap. I was hoping that Saks got them in too.. and cheaper! LOL


----------



## shoecrazy

Yeah, she does. He referred me to her yesterday for another pair of shoes!


----------



## shoecrazy

Now that I'm looking at those teal yoyos again, I'm kind of liking them. I like the silver as a contrasting color.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh Shoe!!I cannot WAIT for you to post them!!! I have them on hold in my size so let's see them!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> Oh Shoe!!I cannot WAIT for you to post them!!! I have them on hold in my size so let's see them!


 
I am also curious to see what they look like. Although I do have my name down for the Alta Nodo in purple suede.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I do too! ush: 
Peter told me they weren't the same color... soooo hopefully shoe will solve whether or not I'll be getting the VPs too.


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> I do too! ush:
> Peter told me they weren't the same color... soooo hopefully shoe will solve whether or not I'll be getting the VPs too.


 
I have a feeling  they are going to be the same shade of purple as the Alta Nodo. 

You should get the GREEN suede VPs. You need GREEN shoes for your rainbow


----------



## shoecrazy

Okay here they are (sorry about the icky feet)...(and it wasn't until I took these that I realized they have a bald spot like the declics someone posted - was it Shirli?)


----------



## shoecrazy

The actual color is darker than the first photo - it's like a royal purple. I'll take some Lady Gres/Rolando/VP comparison shots when I get home.


----------



## ronsdiva

Okay here they are (sorry about the icky feet)...(and it wasn't until I took these that I realized they have a bald spot like the declics someone posted - was it Shirli?)

Outstanding. They are gorgeous. Looking forward to your comparison shots.


----------



## karwood

*Shoecrazy- *They are beautiful!!!They look amazing on you. Congrats. P.S. I don't notice any bald spots

If you don't mind I am going to compare the color here:

*sdesaye pic:*










They do look the same purple to me, IMO


----------



## heat97

gorgeous shoecrazy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdesaye

Yes, it was me.  My Lilac's have a micro bald spot on the vamp.

I wish you hadn't watermarked that picture---I wanted it!!!!!  They're very beautiful.  Are you keeping them? The more I look at them the more I love them.

Let me go on record.  Any pictures I put up as my own (meaning I give no credit to anyone else) please, you have my permission to take them and throw darts at them if that is your wish.  I'm not the watermarking kind of girl.  These pictures are all over the place---the boutiques, stores.  I just hate destroying their beauty by doing something that serves no purpose but to keep some person from using them on ebay.  I figure I'll deal with that issue on a case by case basis.  Enjoy!


----------



## 8seventeen19

karwood said:


> I have a feeling they are going to be the same shade of purple as the Alta Nodo.
> 
> You should get the GREEN suede VPs. You need GREEN shoes for your rainbow


 Agreed! Tell me where I can get a pair and I will


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

[/IMG]
I just noticed they have brought back the glitters, so happy, told myself no at first, and couldn't find them. Now they're back yay!!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> Agreed! Tell me where I can get a pair and I will


 
I am spotting green in the far right:


----------



## 8seventeen19

OOOO That's right! Those are YoYo Zeppas though... not sure if I am as crazy about that style.. something to think about!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> OOOO That's right! Those are YoYo Zeppas though... not sure if I am as crazy about that style.. something to think about!


 
My Gosh! I thought they were the VPs:shame: I still think they are fabulous! I actually like the beige/taupe ones, but I just purchased a pair of CL today. Need to take it easy


----------



## 8seventeen19

Take it easy? Ban?? What's that???!  I can't figure out what shade of green I want. Maybe Kelly Green?? IDK. I actually have a green top on today! 
What did you get today?


----------



## karwood

javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...d61410100&yB=mg_prod61410100',570,565,'yes');Black or Brown Platform Ankle Boot at NM:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat000141cat000143cat11330750cat11280734


----------



## 8seventeen19

It's funny that those boots match my Spy _perfectly_! (I don't think that's a good thing though)


----------



## sdesaye

shoeaddictklw said:


> It's funny that those boots match my Spy _perfectly_! (I don't think that's a good thing though)


 
Do you have a spy bag?  I have the Zucca version--it's my favorite bag to this day.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye said:


> Do you have a spy bag? I have the Zucca version--it's my favorite bag to this day.


 
Yeap, went spy crazy ehhhh couple years ago?? One year ago? Bought the black, camel, and petrol although I sold the petrol and now I am P OFF at myself for doing that!!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> Take it easy? Ban?? What's that???!  I can't figure out what shade of green I want. Maybe Kelly Green?? IDK. I actually have a green top on today!
> What did you get today?


 
Definitely NO BAN!!  I Just need to calm down until next month. Although next month will be here in 9 days!I have already bought three pairs of CLs this month alone.

Today I bought a pair of VP Nudes with Nude toes


----------



## sdesaye

Lol.  I did that with Juicy Couture.  I bought 12 Baby Fluff's.  Really dumb.  Better to get just one---then it remains special.


----------



## 8seventeen19

OOO That's right! Congrats!!! Argh. I am *trying* to not break my ONLY burgundy toe rule. My SA called me the other day and was like guess what!?! I have the nude and I finished her sentence saying "WITH BURGUNDY TOE?!?" and she was like eh, no the nude toe. I'm kinda thinking its a pipe dream but I'm still holding out.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye said:


> Lol. I did that with Juicy Couture. I bought 12 Baby Fluff's. Really dumb. Better to get just one---then it remains special.


 

Hahaha! My rule is if you like it, and it fits well, buy one in EVERY color!!!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> OOO That's right! Congrats!!! Argh. I am *trying* to not break my ONLY burgundy toe rule. My SA called me the other day and was like guess what!?! I have the nude and I finished her sentence saying "WITH BURGUNDY TOE?!?" and she was like eh, no the nude toe. I'm kinda thinking its a pipe dream but I'm still holding out.


 
Yeah , I was waiting for the burgandy toes, but after seeing the modeling pics of the nude toes, they really started to  grow on me and I knew I had to have them.


----------



## karwood

CL Nooka Bow Slingback at NM (black or red);

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000cat000141cat14210731cat13030763cat13030775


----------



## karwood

CL Leather Boots @ SFA:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193576&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219445386784&ev19=1:1


----------



## evolkatie

No idea if this has been posted. But low heeled Ron Rons all $595 at Bob Ellis

90MM






85MM


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> Black or Brown Platform Ankle Boot at NM:



The leather on these looks so comfy!


----------



## shoecrazy

Here's are some comparison photos of the plum suede rolando, the purple suede lady gres, and the new purple VP at Saks. The colors aren't perfect but they give you some idea.

(Don't worry I'm only keeping one of the three - the Rolandos are already up on the auction block and I'm going to decide between the VPs and the Lady Gres)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks!


----------



## rainyjewels

at the rolandos......but the VPs look sooo amazing on. i may have missed this but why are you letting the rolandos go? they're soo tdf!


----------



## LavenderIce

C--You have to keep the LG!  They are TDF and seemingly HTF.  You've got other VPs...


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I agree. The Lady Gres are gorgeous in that purple suede!


----------



## sdesaye

Oh Wow!  Major tough decision.  Good Luck---I don't think I could do without either.


----------



## karwood

lavenderice said:


> c--you have to keep the lg! They are tdf and seemingly htf. You've got other vps...


 
 ita!


----------



## natassha68

*Shoecrazy*- your purple VP's are T-D-F !! ... but if you have to keep one, I would have to agree with the others, the LG would be the choice, they are soo rare, but it would be hard for me to I'd end up keeping all of them !!


----------



## shoecrazy

Yeah, I think you guys are probably right. I might get more wear out of the VP because it's a little less dressy but VPs do come in so many colors and materials.


----------



## techie81

I agree with the others...the VPs are so gorgeous but always available.  And those plum Rolandos...WOW :O

I bugged Peter this morning about the purple VPs and he managed to track them down at BG. The photo he sent me still looked EB instead of purple.  He said his SA girlfriend there has them...still waiting to hear back about my size. ::crosses fingers::


----------



## rainyjewels

what a power couple!


----------



## rdgldy

shoe crazy,  the purples are amazing-tough decision-both pair are tdf!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

techie81 said:


> I agree with the others...the VPs are so gorgeous but always available.  And those plum Rolandos...WOW :O
> 
> I bugged Peter this morning about the purple VPs and he managed to track them down at BG. The photo he sent me still looked EB instead of purple.  He said his SA girlfriend there has them...still waiting to hear back about my size. ::crosses fingers::



Thanks Techie! I think the ones at BG are electric blue yoyo zeppas - still beautiful and very comfortable, but they have the exposed platform and a different shaped peep toe.


----------



## techie81

This is what he sent me:







I'll take EB yoyo zeppas unless the heel is pretty low...I need to call in the morning.


----------



## techie81

And I'm a dork, as is Peter. You're right, those are Yoyos. :O I couldn't see the exposed platform on my phone earlier...duh! :shame:

EDIT: Weird...I added a watermark!!!  What the crap?


----------



## rainyjewels

those all look so comfy...


----------



## jh4200

Do we think the yoyo zeppas are actually EB, or purple like the VPs that looked EB yesterday?


----------



## shoecrazy

They're definitely EB


----------



## jh4200

Hmm...I sort of just passed them by thinking they were purple...going to have to consider this.


----------



## LavenderIce

btw, Joe from NM SF just sent out a link to his latest album.  I'm too lazy to upload and tag ATM, but I am sure one of you lovely ladies will.  Those are the ones I saw the other day and was trying to take some sneaky pics.


----------



## karwood

These are from Joe H @ NM in SF.The other pics are of the Alta Nodo Purple Suede, Blue Satin Striped Armadillo. I will try to post them tonight, but watermarking these pics takes me a while:


----------



## karwood

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/IMG_1655-1.jpg


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/IMG_1666-1.jpg


----------



## karwood

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/IMG_1668-1.jpg


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood




----------



## surlygirl

Thanks for taking the time to post and watermark, karwood!


----------



## shoecrazy

Thanks for going to the trouble of watermarking and posting all of those Karwood!


----------



## karwood

*surly and shoecrazy: *No problem Once I figured how to do the watermarking on Joe's pic, it was a total breeze.


----------



## ronsdiva

Great eye candy Karwood. Thanks. I am not a big fan of metallics, but I like those silver/pewter NP's and I have never met a Lady Gres I haven't liked.

Shoecrazy, thanks for posting the comparison pics of the purple & plum CL's. Love it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks so much Karwood!
I really like the Leopard shoes. Does anyone know the name?


----------



## LavenderIce

When I was trying to be on the down low with my picture taking, that long table with the CLs was where I was hiding my foot under.  lol  Thanks karwood!  I knew somebody would take the time to watermark and upload.


karwood said:


>


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks so much Karwood!
> I really like the Leopard shoes. Does anyone know the name?


 
They are called Pilot and looks like it costs $1030.00 (can't tell in lookbook pic.)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you!


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Pilot and looks like it costs $1030.00 (can't tell in lookbook pic.)


 
Wow! I did not expect that price tag. I thought it would be in $750-$875 price range


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> Wow! I did not expect that price tag. I thought it would be in $750-$875 price range


 
It sorta looks like a double platform and I think the double platform styles are in the $900+ range.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Thanks for posting! Are the metallic NPs silver, bronze, or gold (olympics talking!)? It's a bit hard to tell from the pix. I am praying it's gold


----------



## karwood

GAMOGIRL said:


> Thanks for posting! Are the metallic NPs silver, bronze, or gold (olympics talking!)? It's a bit hard to tell from the pix. I am praying it's gold


 
He did not note anything on any of the pics. I will send him an email to inquire the color. Although they are looking silver to me, IMO


----------



## LavenderIce

GAMOGIRL said:


> Thanks for posting! Are the metallic NPs silver, bronze, or gold (olympics talking!)? It's a bit hard to tell from the pix. I am praying it's gold


 
In the lookbook, they are listed as silver laminato.  The lookbook also lists them coming in yellow suede and pink laminato.  NM SF has them in magenta, teal and grey flannel.


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> He did not note anything on any of the pics. I will send him an email to inquire the color. Although they are looking silver to me, IMO


 
k--most of the pics in his album are from the lookbook he sent last month or so.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

SIlver laminato? That's too bad, b/c I really, really wanted gold( I have put out an APB for a "classic-looking" CL in gold/38 or 38.5!


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> k--most of the pics in his album are from the lookbook he sent last month or so.


 
I know we have seen these styles before from the pics of the lookbook he sent us a while back. I just figured it would be nice to see the pics from the trunk show .


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> I know we have seen these styles before from the pics of the lookbook he sent us a while back. I just figured it would be nice to see the pics from the trunk show .


 
I appreciate that you posted the pics from the trunk show, what I meant was the names can be found the lookbook.


----------



## karwood

Fred from SFA Chicago on Michigan Ave. just sent me these pics. 

VP BLACK EEL


----------



## ronsdiva

Love those suede NP's with the gold tip. Are they brown? The black eel are just tdf....where is that money tree?


----------



## karwood

ronsdiva said:


> Love those suede NP's with the gold tip. Are they brown? The black eel are just tdf....where is that money tree?


 
I think it is dark brown.

Don't know where that tree is, but if you hear word of its location ,please let me know


----------



## jh4200

I was just doing some browsing, and I noticed that CL Madison has updated their Picasa photo album - some new arrivals include black eel Clichy 100s, Wallis MJs in black patent, 100mm, and beige jazz, 85 mm, and nude new simples, in both kid and patent.

http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.madison/ChristianLouboutinFallWinter20082009


----------



## ronsdiva

I  like the anthracite suede declic and the beige grease vnp. Thanks for the link.


----------



## laureenthemean

I wish they'd post more pictures of Clichys...


----------



## techie81

I called Bergdorf Goodman. They only have the EB yoyos in a 36.


----------



## jh4200

Just fyi, Peter says that all he has left in the store for the pink and purple VPs is:

In the pink VP
35, 36, 36.5, 38, 39.5
In the purple VP
35, 39

However, he says he can order other sizes, but obviously that will take longer.


----------



## karwood

Just in from Peter Tay:


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I saw those... I am in LOVE!


----------



## karwood

Fontanete. I am guessing black leather/gold platform


----------



## *Magdalena*

all suede...pink, grey and black Decolettes





brown, turquoise(teal) and deep purple.


----------



## jh4200

Those deep purples are beautiful - why can't my purple suede new simples just come in already so I can see whether they're that same pretty color!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, maybe I'll get those fuchsia Decolletes instead of the Declic.  I don't have any Decolletes yet...


----------



## *Magdalena*

Decolettes are sexy, too!  it's definitely a nice alternative to a Declic-and about the same price!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^$100 less, no?


----------



## jh4200

The decolletes are $560-575.  The declics are $660 at the boutiques and $685 at Saks.


----------



## *Magdalena*

I paid $595 for my Pink patent decolettes so i guess they slightly vary


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, that's what I thought.  That does help a bit...


----------



## *Magdalena*

keep in mind also that Decolettes have a tight toebox...tighter than Declic, but then again you get more toe cleavage with the declic


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, that is what really deterred me at first, but I'm thinking the suede might be more comfortable and easier to break in.


----------



## *Magdalena*

well, get them and see how they feel!  I really like the pink ones you're considering.  go for it!! worst case scenario, you'll return them


----------



## 8seventeen19

The Decolletes are sooooooo sexy though!!! They are definitely my go to shoes for everything.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't remember having a problem with the toe box and mine are patent


----------



## jh4200

I don't have a problem with the toe box on mine, either, and they're suede.  Of course, I think I have mutant feet since my minibouts are really comfortable and I know they bother a lot of people - so maybe this isn't helpful at all.


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, I have only ever tried on the Decollete Paillettes and they were okay, but I only tried them on for an instant.  In any case, though, I would think that suede is more comfortable than patent.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I am spending way too much money on shoes, and seeing these decolletes, makes me really want a pair in teal.


----------



## karwood

Joe informed me these are silver:


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, maybe I'll get those fuchsia Decolletes instead of the Declic.  I don't have any Decolletes yet...




You should totally get them! That is a hot Decollete!!!! I would loooooove to have those.


----------



## Leescah

*Magdalena* said:


> brown, turquoise(teal) and deep purple.


 
OMG those turquoise ones!!!!!!!!!!! 
which store is Peter based at again? Any of the ones sheduled to visit during our Sept meet in NY??


----------



## LavenderIce

Oooh!  I can return my black kid pigalles for the fuschia decollettes!


----------



## Leescah

jh4200 said:


> I don't have a problem with the toe box on mine, either, and they're suede. Of course, I think I have mutant feet since my minibouts are really comfortable and I know they bother a lot of people - so maybe this isn't helpful at all.


 
*jh* it sounds like your feet are just like mine! I also find the toebox on the Decollete ok! Did you have to size up at all? Since I actually had to get my true size in these which I think is fairly uncommon (I heard it was half to a full size up usually) - just wondered if you did to?


----------



## shoecrazy

Leescah said:


> OMG those turquoise ones!!!!!!!!!!!
> which store is Peter based at again? Any of the ones sheduled to visit during our Sept meet in NY??



Yes he's at Saks NYC which is part of the meet-up circuit - including a private audience with Peter, I believe.


----------



## shoecrazy

Leescah - this is off topic but based on the other sizes in your signature, I think you'd need at least a 39 in the decolzep.


----------



## Leescah

shoecrazy said:


> Yes he's at Saks NYC which is part of the meet-up circuit - including a private audience with Peter, I believe.


----------



## Leescah

shoecrazy said:


> Leescah - this is off topic but based on the other sizes in your signature, I think you'd need at least a 39 in the decolzep.


 
Ahh thank you *shoecrazy*  - yeah I did actually ask about that in the sizing thread sticky as it happens, but had yet to have it clarified. Would that still apply if I took a 38 in the Decolletes? Or are the Decolzeps slightly different in their sizing? 

(sorry for remaining off topic all - normal service will be resumed shortly I promise!!!!!!)


----------



## shoecrazy

Oh if you're a 38 in decolletes then I think the decolzeps are the same - it's unusual to go smaller in those than the minibouts, city girls, and very noeuds though - you must have narrow feet?


----------



## Leescah

shoecrazy said:


> Oh if you're a 38 in decolletes then I think the decolzeps are the same - it's unusual to go smaller in those than the minibouts, city girls, and very noeuds though - you must have narrow feet?


 
Yeah I know, it's really odd, when I tried them on in the 38's (which is my true size) they fit me perfectly, any larger and they were falling off my feet. As for the other sizings on my signature, they're really only best guesses because I haven't actually had the opportunity to try many of them on yet. But for peep toe styles I need to go up half size because, although my feet are narrow, my toes are also quite long and I hate even a hint of toe overhang hehe! Hence the slightly larger sizes.


----------



## sdesaye

These are at Barneys NY - Moustique $720 Cobalt, Red or Dark Brown


----------



## jh4200

Leescah, I can't believe you went down in the decolletes - I had to go up a whole size!  But they're not tight at all in that size, they're absolutely perfect.


----------



## Leescah

jh4200 said:


> Leescah, I can't believe you went down in the decolletes - I had to go up a whole size! But they're not tight at all in that size, they're absolutely perfect.


 
I think we can safely assume that I should now be the proud owner of the 'mutant feet' trophy, right?  LOL (not sure if that's really something I should be boasting about, but hey)


----------



## jh4200

Haha, fine, it's all yours!


----------



## Leescah

jh4200 said:


> Haha, fine, it's all yours!


----------



## sdesaye

These little lovlies can be yours for $4,645.00, available @ BG.


----------



## sara999

pfft and i thouhgt they were gonna be expensive


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye said:


> These little lovlies can be yours for $4,645.00, available @ BG.


 
I think that price tag is INSANE!!! these are not even hot...


----------



## heat97

sara999 said:


> pfft and i thouhgt they were gonna be expensive


 

roflmao !!!!


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> These little lovlies can be yours for $4,645.00, available @ BG.


 

THAT IS UTTER MADNESS!


----------



## karwood

Black and Magenta Patent/ Pewter Leather:


----------



## karwood

Leather Armadillos in luggage, gray and black:


----------



## JetSetGo!

The grey are pretty!


----------



## karwood

Motorani Cutout Pump @ BG:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat27100


----------



## rainyjewels

aren't these new too? don't think anyone has posted...

Mary Jane ballerina flats
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000001cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001

sigourney booties
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000001cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000001cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## ally143

BG posted those Pedro Garcia on the CL section...


----------



## rainyjewels

ha.......i didn't even notice they weren't CLs. probably because they're flats and i can't see what the sole color is! good catch karla


----------



## ally143

I know!! I checked the website earlier and saw the "new CL flats" and didn't realized they weren't CLs until I went back thru the link


----------



## rdgldy

rainyjewels said:


> aren't these new too? don't think anyone has posted...
> 
> Mary Jane ballerina flats
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000001cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001
> 
> don't think these are CL-it says Pedro Garcia in the description


----------



## jh4200

FYI, I saw the copper scissor girls in Saks Philadelphia today - they're very cool and a really nice fall color.  I usually go between a 39.5 and 40, but the 40s were very big, my foot slipped right out of them.  39 seemed good although the straps were a little tight - but probably fine after a wear or some stretching.


----------



## karwood

Miss Tack (black or gray) @ Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446199068&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219938497494&ev19=1:7


----------



## karwood

I don't know if these have been posted, but Saks has the Suede Declics in Navy, Gray and Red:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446199303&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219938588258&ev19=1:6


----------



## Tampachic

I am obsessed with Declics.  Love those *Karwood*!


----------



## glamgrl921

^^Love those navy delics!  Too bad they are just tooo narrow for me!


----------



## sdesaye

I see they fixed the sole issue.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^hey, you're right!  looks way better


----------



## karwood

New Simples in Burgandy and Nude Patent:


----------



## karwood

New Simple Wine and Black Patent:


----------



## *Magdalena*

i am seriously considering returning my nude patent triclos and getting these nude simples..mmmm...what you guys think?


----------



## sara999

but the nude tricolo's are so gorgeous on you!


----------



## shoecrazy

I think the triclos look really hot on you and they're more interesting than the new simples. However, if they're your only nudes, the simples are more classic.


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> i am seriously considering returning my nude patent triclos and getting these nude simples..mmmm...what you guys think?


 
The Triclos look beautiful on you! Though I am positive the Nude Simples will look beautiful on you as well. If  had to choose between the New Simples and Triclos, for myself,  then I would pick the New Simples


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry if these have already been posted, but black suede Declics are available at barneys.com:
http://barneys.com/120MM TAP TOE CO...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=82&sz=1


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks guys for your input.  I have the new simple in magenta patent already, so i may as well just keep the triclo...


----------



## *Magdalena*

Lady Gres 80mm


----------



## 8seventeen19

It's funny because those look like the fakes!!!


----------



## ronsdiva

sdesaye said:


> These little lovlies can be yours for $4,645.00, available @ BG.



Wow, those are  outstanding! Now were is that extra $4700.... money tree- money tree.


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoeaddictklw said:


> It's funny because those look like the fakes!!!



I thought the same thing. I'm not wild about these. This style needs the height to balance the knot.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena* said:


> thanks guys for your input.  I have the new simple in magenta patent already, so i may as well just keep the triclo...



I love the Nude Triclo on you. I think they're much hotter than the Simples.


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> New Simple Wine and Black Patent:


 OMG! The wine is TDF!!


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> i am seriously considering returning my nude patent triclos and getting these nude simples..mmmm...what you guys think?


 I think you should keep the Triclos, they look so hot on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

lulabee said:


> I think you should keep the Triclos, they look so hot on you!


Agreed!


----------



## rdgldy

Magdalena-I love the tricolos on you.  The nude simples are lovely, if you needed a second pair of nudes!


----------



## karwood

*VP BLACK LEATHER W/ RED TOES*


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh my that's one of Java's HGs!


----------



## *Magdalena*

rdgldy said:


> Magdalena-I love the tricolos on you. The nude simples are lovely, if you needed a second pair of nudes!


 
we've got another enabler onboard! LOL   allright, im keeping the triclos....i know i'll regret it if i return them. 
*JSG*, did you end up getting yours yet??


----------



## shoecrazy

Joseph has some new CLs up - who knew there was such a thing as green glittart?? (I'm only linking to the shoes we haven't seen before)

I wish their photos weren't so dark!


----------



## sara999

green!? whoa!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Courtney, what is the NP in the last pic you posted? I think it's really pretty!

I am not sure if these were posted, but they are now available at Barneys. I personally do not like them at all!


----------



## sara999

they are in off-white in london. i saw a girl try them on and decide to buy them and she looked like a supermodel and even she couldn't pull these off. the peep toe is very narrow and looks like a small round snout.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena* said:


> we've got another enabler onboard! LOL   allright, im keeping the triclos....i know i'll regret it if i return them.
> *JSG*, did you end up getting yours yet??



I have not...at the moment, I'm banned from buying shoes $650+ 
I am disappointed this style is sooooo expensive!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^i know..they're pretty pricey for not being one of his classics.


----------



## *Magdalena*

sara999 said:


> they are in off-white in london. i saw a girl try them on and decide to buy them and she looked like a supermodel and even she couldn't pull these off. the peep toe is very narrow and looks like a small round snout.


 
haha, they actually remind me of a big fly


----------



## gemruby41

*Magdalena* said:


> Courtney, what is the NP in the last pic you posted? I think it's really pretty!
> 
> I am not sure if these were posted, but they are now available at Barneys. I personally do not like them at all!


Not appealing to me at all.


----------



## shoecrazy

*Magdalena* said:


> Courtney, what is the NP in the last pic you posted? I think it's really pretty!



It's a brown glittart NP - so pretty! I would really want them if I didn't already have the brown glittart Ron Ron and the tortoise patent very prive.


----------



## rainyjewels

is that a burgundy glittart simple 70mm???

i never even knew about joseph...this whole time i thought you guys were talking about a SA...lol! this opens up a new door...hehe..


----------



## karwood

Those NP Brown Glittart are fabulous, BUT...I...MUST.....RESIST


----------



## *Magdalena*

rainyjewels said:


> is that a burgundy glittart simple 70mm???
> 
> i never even knew about joseph...this whole time i thought you guys were talking about a SA...lol! this opens up a new door...hehe..


 
wait a minute!  that's what I was thinking...lol  so who/what is Joseph?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Joseph is a boutique in the southeast... there's one in memphis,tn and there's one well, actually right here in no CL land (jackson,ms)


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> wait a minute! that's what I was thinking...lol so who/what is Joseph?


 
LOL!!! I am sure they are talking about this Joseph. There is one on Madison Ave. in NYC and Short Hills, NJ:

http://www.joseph.co.uk/stores_us.htm


----------



## laureenthemean

Not sure about everyone else, but *shoeaddict* is talking about this one:
http://josephstores.com/


----------



## legaldiva

Am I correct that the brown glittart is like turtle patent but glitter-y??

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think it's more like the Karey, but glittery and not as many stripes.


----------



## karwood

legaldiva said:


> Am I correct that the brown glittart is like turtle patent but glitter-y??
> 
> TIA!


 
I think it does look like tortoise with a shimmer. I am looking at my Ron Rons Bronze Glittart


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but *shoeaddict* is talking about this one:
> http://josephstores.com/


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks guys for the clarification. I felt dumb for about 5 seconds...lol


----------



## rainyjewels

so there are 2 josephs?

http://www.joseph.co.uk/stores_us.htm and http://josephstores.com/? or the same? sorry i'm still confused..


----------



## laureenthemean

I don't know what the .co.uk one is; I'm pretty sure it's different.


----------



## Chins4

Just in case anyone hasn't already seen it - Uni Strass, new at BG $1595. So pretty but seems a little overpriced - maybe come sale time.............


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Chain-link Bling!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^i also posted that one in blue satin couple pages back. peter tay has them...


----------



## meggyg8r

Chins4 said:


> Just in case anyone hasn't already seen it - Uni Strass, new at BG $1595. So pretty but seems a little overpriced - maybe come sale time.............


 
How amazing would those be for wedding shoes?  Sigh.. I paid full price for the Champus to be my wedding shoe and I thought THAT was stretching it! These are $600 more!  That's a whole nother pair of CLs! lol.  But they really are gorgeous and would make beautiful, elegant wedding shoes.


----------



## jh4200

You're right, Meggy, they'd definitely make good wedding shoes!  But I really like your Champus - they're so delicate and I think a little more princess-y!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^thinking about it, you are right.  They do make me feel like a princess actually


----------



## jh4200

And that's exactly how you should feel on your wedding day!


----------



## meggyg8r

now only if it were a year from now and closer to my actual wedding... sigh.  I hate waiting!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Altipump:


----------



## surlygirl

I'm intrigued by the altipump. Is is basically the declic with a double platform? It looks insanely high, but in a good way!


----------



## meggyg8r

I wonder if that guy in the background knows he is famous on tPF now


----------



## laureenthemean

He used to be a member, not sure if he is anymore.  He got into trouble for self promotion on here.


----------



## meggyg8r

oh wow, really?  I thought he was just a customer sitting in the chair waiting for his wife to pick out some shoes! haha!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't think that's Peter... I think that is just a random guy


----------



## laureenthemean

Oohhh, I misread what you wrote.  I thought you were talking about Peter Tay.


----------



## meggyg8r

oh, haha I was a little confused too!!!  I wasn't talking about Peter, just the innocent bystander


----------



## jh4200

I'm totally with you Meggy - I cracked up when I opened Peter's email and saw that guy just staring into space.


----------



## *Magdalena*

i didnt notice the shoe first ....but the poor older gentleman in the background 
LOL...he's probably thinking to himself" i cant believe im still dealing with this crap after 40 years of marriage"

oohh...i do like the astraqueen booties in the background!  i want these!!!!! i shouldnt have canceled my Saks pre-order


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, does anyone know what the Altipump costs?  I might have to buy them next...


----------



## laureenthemean

Not sure if this has already been posted, but there are black kid New Simples on NAP, sizes 37.5-39.5
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34265


----------



## shoecrazy

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, does anyone know what the Altipump costs?  I might have to buy them next...



They are $825 in the BG lookbook  (with regard to the price - not the shoe)


----------



## azhangie

$825!?!?!?! Omg...I hope some of these shoes go on sale in a few months, that is ridiculous!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> They are $825 in the BG lookbook  (with regard to the price - not the shoe)



Wow, didn't expect it to be more than the Very Croise.  That's the same price as the C'est Moi bootie!


----------



## azhangie

Just to add another point: I hate it when i pay full price for a shoe just for it to go on sale a few months later for less than half the original price. 

That's why I'm seriously debating which shoes I really NEED NOW.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Well, I try to think about what is considered "trendy" versus classic, what is more in-demand, whether my size will be in stock, how much I want the shoe, etc.  I bought my yellow Declics full price and they went on sale a couple of weeks later, but they were the last ones in my size, so I don't regret it.


----------



## azhangie

Yea thats true laureen, but why cant they just put them on sale from the beginning!?!?!? hahaha..oh how i wish.


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> Black kid Altipump:


 
I really like these!! But I  already own  the black leather Rolandos. Adding another pair of black leather pumps seems a bit too redundant


----------



## *Magdalena*

Minibout Zeps in Nude, Chocolate and Black.....I do love the nude (since I already have the chocolate ones) !!!


----------



## cllover

over the random guy in the background and the conversation about him.  
oh and love the shoes.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

So many new shoes that need a home....what to do, what to do!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Astraqueen Booties .... i LOVE LOVE LOVE these...i think im going to get myself a pair






not sure of the name for these wedges, but they're cute


----------



## ashakes

*Magdalena* said:


> Astraqueen Booties .... i LOVE LOVE LOVE these...i think im going to get myself a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure of the name for these wedges, but they're cute


 
They are called the Cotton Club wedges.  They are $1385.


----------



## cllover

Those are too cool.


----------



## *Magdalena*

ashakes said:


> They are called the Cotton Club wedges. They are $1385.


 
wow!! that's pretty pricey for wedges...but they are unique looking


----------



## lulabee

Good Gawd all this shoe porn is making me dizzy! I'm dying over that guy in the background, DH wanted to know why I was laughing and I told him ,that will be you in 20 years!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^


----------



## 8seventeen19

I WISH DH would just sit down and let me shop. He has an opinion about everything!
And normally it goes like this: So do you like this VP? No, I like this shoe ---> points to a hideous NON CL shoe!


----------



## lulabee

^^LOL! My DH knows to just sit there and look pretty. In 20 years He'll sit there and look tired!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like the cotton club wedge in pics but seeing them on Christina Aguilera they look pretty cute.


----------



## karwood

The "CL Mojo" must be wearing off , because the Minibouts, Astraqueen  and those "disco-ball" wedges are not doing much for me


----------



## rainyjewels

^ they're not doing anything for me either..


----------



## Leescah

*Magdalena* said:


> Minibout Zeps in Nude, Chocolate and Black.....I do love the nude (since I already have the chocolate ones) !!!


 
 guess that means they'll be around for another season then... come to me, my babies...


----------



## meggyg8r

I like those wedges!  I can't believe how expensive they are though.  Does anyone have the pic of Christina Aguilera wearing them?

Those Astraqueens are SO HOT!! Does anyone know the price on them?  I almost died when I opened my email from Peter with that picture in it!!


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> I like those wedges! I can't believe how expensive they are though. Does anyone have the pic of Christina Aguilera wearing them?
> 
> Those Astraqueens are SO HOT!! Does anyone know the price on them? I almost died when I opened my email from Peter with that picture in it!!


 
They look good on Christina:


----------



## *Magdalena*

meggyg8r said:


> Those Astraqueens are SO HOT!! Does anyone know the price on them? I almost died when I opened my email from Peter with that picture in it!!


 
They're $895....i wanna pair soooo bad, but im trying to be good ush:


----------



## meggyg8r

^ I hear ya Mags... I need boots for my Christmastime trip up north, too.. maybe I could justify them then??  Sigh...


----------



## meggyg8r

btw, I have no idea why I keep calling you Mags!! Probably because growing up a lot of people called me "Megs" so I am passing it on.. lol sorry if it bothers you, force of habit!


----------



## meggyg8r

Christina can pull off any CL I think!  And how cute is lil Max!



LavenderIce said:


> They look good on Christina:


----------



## JetSetGo!

I took a good long look at the Cotton Clubs yesterday at Horatio &#8211; and I'll tell you, if they were on sale, I'd buy them in a flash. They are so special.


----------



## lulabee

^^ I love the Cotton Clubs too. Then again I have a thing for any shoe with a high wedge heel.


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> Black kid Altipump:



the look on this guy's face is PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## carlinha

more from peter tay today...

i LOVE these!!!  $845 - he says there's only one pair left in the whole country of the purple suede in 36/36.5


----------



## lulabee

carlinha said:


> the look on this guy's face is PRICELESS!!!!


 LMAO I know! I'm still laughing about him. Looks like he could use some CLs.


----------



## *Magdalena*

meggyg8r said:


> btw, I have no idea why I keep calling you Mags!! Probably because growing up a lot of people called me "Megs" so I am passing it on.. lol sorry if it bothers you, force of habit!


 
haha, it doesnt bother me at all...some of my friends still call me by that name sometimes since my real name is long and not always the easiest to pronounce....and I agree, you* NEED* to get these Astraqueens if you're going up north....they' will keep your feet warm and stylish hehehe


----------



## hlp_28

[






[/quote]

Is this patent decollete???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup.


----------



## kaeleigh

Love the new Grey Triclo's


----------



## *Magdalena*

It seems that Peter has the Tortoise VP with gold (copper) tip....they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

yeah i saw that, wonder if they're a new shipment? thought these were discontinued...? either way, they're soooo TDF


----------



## techie81

*Magdalena* said:


> It seems that Peter has the Tortoise VP with gold (copper) tip....they're gorgeous!!!



Oh snap...no, no, I can't inquire about them...stupid ban.


----------



## JetSetGo!

The grey Triclos are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

rainyjewels said:


> yeah i saw that, wonder if they're a new shipment? thought these were discontinued...? either way, they're soooo TDF



No they were definitely re-released this year. The price is crazy now though - something like $845.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Yep, they were re-released and are $845.  I bought a pair a couple months ago.  As much as it hurt, they were one of my UGHs so I couldn't resist.


----------



## *Magdalena*

$845 ...werent they like $795?? these price increases are really annoying


----------



## sara999

sigh. i've long coveted a pair of tortoise VPs but i can't afford them. esp at that price


----------



## karwood

*Satin Drapinight @ Barneys:* 

http://www.barneys.com/Drapinight/15901.6285,default,sp.html?cgid=MAIN04&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=11&sz=1

Black or Red:


----------



## karwood

*CL "Arielle A Talon" Python Ankle Boots @ Saks:*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193631&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1220887708990&ev19=1:2


----------



## karwood

Pointy Toe Patent Boots @ Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1220968551282&ev19=4:3


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> *CL "Arielle A Talon" Python Ankle Boots @ Saks:*
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193631&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1220887708990&ev19=1:2



I think I liked the studded version better.


----------



## *Magdalena*

karwood said:


> *Satin Drapinight @ Barneys:*
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Drapinight/1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=11&sz=1
> 
> Black or Red:


 
these look cheap to me...the satin isnt working here. i dont like this style to begin with, but they are much cuter in suede


----------



## laureenthemean

I think this is a purple suede VP:


----------



## balmiu

i just posted this thread about Louboutin's collaboration with Phillip Lim for the 3.1 Phillip Lim line that just showed here in NY. 

don't know yet though if these will be made available come spring. but still, very pretty to see 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/louboutin-for-3-1-phillip-lim-354872.html


----------



## rainyjewels

these are interesting...


----------



## techie81

Not really feeling that bootie.  Didn't Liv Tyler wear the second pair?  They looked pretty good on her but the girl has nice legs. Not sure how I feel about the third pair but I'm sure modeling photos would sell them for me.


----------



## Chins4

Luisavaroma have the 3rd pair in a bright turquoise which looks hotter.....

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...omen&group=shoes&season=actual&seasProdID=48I


----------



## carlinha

i like the blue satin much better... but not sure how i feel about the shape?  and that round ball thing on top??


----------



## Chins4

^I'm kinda with you on that - love the colour but the little button reminds me of sofa upholstery


----------



## rockvixen76

ITA *Chins *with the sofa upholstery point, also in all the pics it looks a bit like you can see glue under the button, I love the colour but definitely not crazy about the design.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^I noticed that too. The Lady Gres do something similar with so much more style. Perhaps CL should have made this more of a knot instead of a button.


----------



## techie81

I don't remember seeing these before:


----------



## ledaatomica

I love those blue lolos! I was contemplating getting them. They look very delicate and feminine to me. I have too many blue shoes though... I wish they came in other colors as the fuschia doesnt do it for me with this style.


----------



## carlinha

techie81 said:


> I don't remember seeing these before:



 i think i saw these somewhere... fashion show?  magazine photoshoot?  either way, i WANT


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm pretty sure these are new to NAP:






http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33785


----------



## LaDonna

techie81 said:


> I don't remember seeing these before:


 
i  these..minus the little horn thingies.


----------



## meggyg8r

Do these not remind anyone else of the Velociraptors on Jurassic Park?? 

::goes to find picture...::



techie81 said:


> I don't remember seeing these before:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^lol!


----------



## techie81

meggyg8r said:


> Do these not remind anyone else of the Velociraptors on Jurassic Park??
> 
> ::goes to find picture...::


----------



## CLGirl

meggyg8r said:


> Do these not remind anyone else of the Velociraptors on Jurassic Park??
> 
> ::goes to find picture...::


 Hilarious, and so true


----------



## meggyg8r

Hehe glad I could provide some entertainment for you ladies


----------



## lulabee

meggyg8r said:


> Do these not remind anyone else of the Velociraptors on Jurassic Park??
> 
> ::goes to find picture...::


----------



## *Magdalena*

I just got Barneys shoe catalog in the mail with these inside. They're python platform laced-up Ghillie. Retails for $1365


----------



## glamgrl921




----------



## evolkatie

LOL @ jurassic park


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think those are the shoes Madonna has worn. Thanks for posting Magdalena!


----------



## ashakes

*Magdalena* said:


> I just got Barneys shoe catalog in the mail with these inside. They're python platform laced-up Ghillie. Retails for $1365


 

Yes they are called the Bloody Mary I thought.  And, Madonna did wear them at Cannes 2008. 

And, Saks is supposed to get them too!


----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes




----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> I just got Barneys shoe catalog in the mail with these inside. They're python platform laced-up Ghillie. Retails for $1365


 Holy Mother of Pearl!!! I am in looove!


----------



## JuneHawk

They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

SWOON!!  Those are hottttt!


----------



## *Magdalena*

just an FYI, I went to NM today and looked at their Fall book. They also will be getting these.


----------



## cookies_n_cream

The colour is to die for! LOVE it!


----------



## rainyjewels

i don't know if anyone has posted confirmation of the burgundy eel altadamas coming in single platform VP version, but i got the full fall saks lookbook from bruce @ saks and it's in there! priced at $845. not sure if they're currently available - bruce is looking into it for me. will let you guys know!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ashakes said:


>



They are cute, but I won't be getting them, I would never wear them


----------



## karwood




----------



## *Lo

CL BH has those python tie up ones in black patent i believe, they also have the alti pump


----------



## rainyjewels

i tried on the altipump today at saks - they are amazingly comfortable! the declic style squashes my long toes, but otherwise they are really comfy. my first time trying on double platform and i am very impressed.


----------



## rdgldy

Barneys has the triclo in deep purple in limited sizes-so gorgeous


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^


----------



## JetSetGo!

karwood said:


>



I am so not liking this shoe! Is it me or does it look like one of those shoes one might wear if one leg is shorter than the other? ush:


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> I am so not liking this shoe! Is it me or does it look like one of those shoes one might wear if one leg is shorter than the other? ush:


 
Now that you put it that way, I'll think of them that way from now on.    Because actually they sorta do.  My wallet now thanks you because they are no longer a pair that I will consider.


----------



## techie81

rdgldy said:


> Barneys has the triclo in deep purple in limited sizes-so gorgeous



Oh my!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> I am so not liking this shoe! Is it me or does it look like one of those shoes one might wear if one leg is shorter than the other? ush:



LOL, now I will think of them that way too!  I was considering these, but now I just really want the black kid Declic 140.


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> I am so not liking this shoe! Is it me or does it look like one of those shoes one might wear if one leg is shorter than the other? ush:


 LOL! It really does now that you mention it.


----------



## rainyjewels

just heard from bruce @ saks that the rolandos coming in for cruise will come in black, pink, rose gold, "natural" pink, and teal python. i'm dying to see these colors, but no pics yet!! he got this info in an email straight from the saks buyer. cool stuff coming!


----------



## jh4200

Teal python!  Swoon!


----------



## LavenderIce

rainyjewels said:


> just heard from bruce @ saks that the rolandos coming in for cruise will come in black, pink, rose gold, "natural" pink, and teal python. i'm dying to see these colors, but no pics yet!! he got this info in an email straight from the saks buyer. cool stuff coming!


 
All these colors in python?


----------



## glamgrl921

rainyjewels said:


> just heard from bruce @ saks that the rolandos coming in for cruise will come in black, pink, rose gold, "natural" pink, and teal python. i'm dying to see these colors, but no pics yet!! he got this info in an email straight from the saks buyer. cool stuff coming!


----------



## rainyjewels

LavenderIce said:


> All these colors in python?


 
lol no sorry lavender! i think just the teal in python...


----------



## LavenderIce

rainyjewels said:


> lol no sorry lavender! i think just the teal in python...


 
What material are the other colors?


----------



## rainyjewels

no idea....i assumed kid leather but could be patent..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

rainyjewels said:


> just heard from bruce @ saks that the rolandos coming in for cruise will come in black, pink, rose gold, "natural" pink, and teal python. i'm dying to see these colors, but no pics yet!! he got this info in an email straight from the saks buyer. cool stuff coming!



 I've don't have a pair of rolandos, teal python would be an awesome first!!!


----------



## jh4200

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## christine0628

rainy - any mention when they'd get them in?  Is this just at a particular Saks?  I'd love a pair black rolandos!!!


----------



## techie81

Teal python??!  Oh my!


----------



## rainyjewels

when does louboutin cruise season usually begin? these are all coming in for cruise...

the colors i listed are what the general saks buyer is buying for all of saks, though different stores will probably end up getting different colors. my guess is saks NYC will probably have all the colors since the buyer's office is in NYC and saks NYC gets almost everything they buy.


----------



## LavenderIce

Just an FYI, Joe from NM SF sent an email regarding some of the fall styles being cancelled at various NM stores. I attached the list here.


----------



## Kamilla850

Teal python rolandos?!?!   Oh my, I am starting to hyperventilate.


----------



## jh4200

I'm so sad about the NM cancellations - I've been waiting for purple suede new simples for months.


----------



## glamgrl921

Why would they cancel sooooo much????


----------



## surlygirl

that's a really sad email. bummer.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> Just an FYI, Joe from NM SF sent an email regarding some of the fall styles being cancelled at various NM stores. I attached the list here.



Fuchsia Very Croise?


----------



## karwood

Belle Leather Booties @ NM. Brown or Black:










http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## Chins4

Bruce at Saks Houston just sent me this - check out the Simple 100s in purple and peacock laminato!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Those Purple Suede Diors are TDF.


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh my!!!  Teal python 



rainyjewels said:


> just heard from bruce @ saks that the rolandos coming in for cruise will come in black, pink, rose gold, "natural" pink, and teal python. i'm dying to see these colors, but no pics yet!! he got this info in an email straight from the saks buyer. cool stuff coming!


----------



## LaDonna

barneys has the purple ornirons, but only size 7 is left

http://www.barneys.com/Omiron/15901.6220,default,pd.html


----------



## My Purse Addiction

These are new on NAP:





http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33781


----------



## glamgrl921

^^NAP can keep those!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

LOL! I'm not a fan of them either.


----------



## shoecrazy

These are crazy!


----------



## mistyknightwin

glamgrl921 said:


> ^^NAP can keep those!


 I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

My Purse Addiction said:


> These are new on NAP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33781



_Flaaash...Ahhhh Ahhhh!_


----------



## sara999

shoecrazy said:


> These are crazy!


----------



## meggyg8r

shoecrazy said:


> These are crazy!


 
These totally look like they have been photoshopped!! I mean, I know they haven't, but still!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Two words...LAST CALL


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^^^ AHahahahahahhahaa!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## carlinha

Good lord...   I WANT!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wowza!!!! those are hot!


----------



## carlinha

more....


----------



## karwood

Sorry, CL Appollonia was on the NM site, but now it is removed


----------



## LadyLouboutin08




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

carlinha said:


> more....



Does anyone know how much these are they are


----------



## ashakes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Does anyone know how much these are they are


 
$1055. They also come in natural.


----------



## laureenthemean

The Scissor Girl is pretty in satin.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

so many pretty new shoes!


----------



## *Lo

Beverly HIlls boutique has the Ariella Talon in Watersnake as well as the Altibootie (bootie version of alti pump)


----------



## techie81

I really like the red Scissor Girl in satin.


----------



## LavenderIce

I got an email earlier today from my NM SF SA--purple suede Alta Nodos are in.  A 37 was held for me, but I am letting them go.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aww, but why?


----------



## **shoelover**

last night i laid in bed thinking of the new styles coming in..working out my £s which shoes i should get 1st... just couldn't sleep till i got it down on paper..now i have to make a decisions.


----------



## karwood

New at BG!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## Raffaluv

karwood said:


> New at BG!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


 

OMG Karwood I just got the email with these!! I am sooo tempted!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Aww, but why?


 
When I tried them on during the fall preview, I did not fall in love with them.  I'm not 100% on a double platform d'orsay because I am completely over the visible platform look.  Besides, because of the knot and rouching I'd prefer it in a satin.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nieman Marcus NY hasn't called me yet about the Alta Nodo's hopefully I'll get a call soon!! *LavenderIce*, since your not getting the Alta Nodo's are you gonna get something to replace them?


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nieman Marcus NY hasn't called me yet about the Alta Nodo's hopefully I'll get a call soon!! *LavenderIce*, since your not getting the Alta Nodo's are you gonna get something to replace them?


 
Do you even have to ask?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Netaporter has these just in


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love the Cotton Clubs.


----------



## jh4200

I love paillette decolletes!  But I hate to spend that much money on them - what do you think the chances are of these making it to sale?  I know the champagne and copper were on sale earlier in the summer, but I don't remember if black was.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> When I tried them on during the fall preview, I did not fall in love with them.  I'm not 100% on a double platform d'orsay because I am completely over the visible platform look.  Besides, because of the knot and rouching I'd prefer it in a satin.



Well, I'm with you on that.  I'm kind of glad they're not coming in satin, 'cause I'd be all over it.  Now I can just cross them off the list and go for something else.


----------



## ilostmychoo

Are we likely to get new Anemones soon do you think?  Its been ages now (or feels like it) since the black ones came and went...  I know they did the feather version but none were available online (that I was aware of) and we don't have a Aussie CL store


----------



## jh4200

Some new additions from Peter at Saks NY:

Insectika in black, light brown, and dark brown (I think - veryifying that this is actual dark brown and not bordeaux, which is more wine colored)






Eugenie in black satin





Black kid declics





And I'm not positive what this is - looks like a New Simple:


----------



## rdgldy

Damn, I was just about to post the satin ones!  They are so gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

They really are!


----------



## meggyg8r

heck yeah they are!! I want them!


----------



## rdgldy

These would be amazing in white or cream as a wedding shoe!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ they would be amazing, period... I'm dying over them!  I wish I could try them on IRL!


----------



## jh4200

I think someone was considering doing that, but decided against it because of the height - rockvixen, maybe?  or missrocks?


----------



## meggyg8r

yeah, those do look pretty high.  those would have looked cute for a halloween wedding


----------



## jh4200

Just verified that the Insectikas are a dark brown, and ordered them from Peter.  I was just thinking this morning that I don't have a brown CL to wear to work - my minibouts definitely wouldn't fly, and I don't want to wear my glittart Ron Rons until I've been here a little longer and people are more used to my shoes.  (Not that anyone's said anything, but I want to keep it that way.)  So these are perfect!  Will definitely post pics when they come in.


----------



## ashakes

They are the Eugenie.


----------



## jh4200

Meggy, they're called the Eugenie.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ haha I realized that right after I posted that I had read it in Jenn's post above!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those are the ones that Ellen P wore Allure. I don't remember seeing a name tho. I was wondering when I would start to see them.


----------



## rdgldy

Nice choice-a little more on the conservative side-I need something dark brown too, but I want something a little more flashy!  Any ideas?


----------



## jh4200

Yeah, I was trying for something more conservative since they're for work, but I think the pleating is enough detail to keep me interested in them.  I had also been considering brown patent decolletes, but I already have three pairs of decolletes and would rather branch out a little.

If you want a little more flashy, I'd highly recommend the glittart ron rons - they're dark except for the streaks, which are so much fun. Very comfy too.  The brown decolletes are also beautiful, I almost got them and probably would have without Peter's email.


----------



## rdgldy

I'm thinking about the ronrons-would they run like the simples/new simples?


----------



## jh4200

My simples are a whole size bigger than my new simples - the new simples are a half size down from my US size (39), and the simples are a half size up (40).  I got the Ron Rons in the same size as my simples (40), so I would recommend a half size up.  If I needed to, I could have gone a whole size up (40.5) and added padding, since the half size up needed just a bit of stretching at first.


----------



## rdgldy

The eugenie is $1875 and already sold out!!!


----------



## jh4200

Oh my god, that's insane!  Serious $$$$!  Did anyone on here get a pair?


----------



## rdgldy

jh4200 said:


> My simples are a whole size bigger than my new simples - the new simples are a half size down from my US size (39), and the simples are a half size up (40).  I got the Ron Rons in the same size as my simples (40), so I would recommend a half size up.  If I needed to, I could have gone a whole size up (40.5) and added padding, since the half size up needed just a bit of stretching at first.



This is all so confusing-my new simples are TTS, and my simples 1/2 size up, so I guess I should go with the simples size, which is 1/2 up from my US size.
Thanks.


----------



## jh4200

Yes, I think that's right.  So we're the same for simples, just 1/2 size up (disregard new simples, since they really do fit differently, and maybe it's weird that I sized down).  Go with the simple size, it should fit great.


----------



## ashakes

jh4200, congrats on the Insectikas! Those will be great for work!

I am getting a pair of Eugenies.  My regular SA is off until Monday so I missed out on the Saks ones more than likely, but that's ok b/c others are getting them as well.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks ashakes!  I'm really looking forward to them.

I cannot wait to see your Eugenies!  Sorry you missed out on this round, since it means it'll take longer to see your pics, but I'm glad you'll still be able to find them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

carlinha said:


> more....



What do you ladies think of these? Do you think they'll sell out or can I wait a minute before I purchase?


----------



## jh4200

I think you can wait a minute, but maybe it would be best to email Peter and see how many there are in your size - he'll be able to tell you if it's safe to wait.


----------



## ashakes

I would ask Peter what is left of the python Horatio b/c when my SA looked at them weeks ago we saw only a size run or so available if that.

YAY.  My Eugenies were found hidden among the wrong stack of Louboutins in the stock room.  Some SA tried to stash them. lol They are on the way to me.  The CL Gods were looking out for me, but not my bank account. lol


----------



## jh4200

That's fantastic - congrats on an amazing score!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## sara999

you HAVE to post modelling pics when they arrive asha!


----------



## meggyg8r

I cannot WAIT to see these Eugenies... they are so stunning!


----------



## jh4200

Just fyi, Peter just emailed that he still has a 37 and 37.5 in the Eugenies.


----------



## ashakes

Thanks girls! I will for sure post photos.  I know I'm bad at putting up photos these days.  But, these for sure I will post! 

I should have them by tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## surlygirl

Does anyone have info on when the Orlan will be arriving in stores? I would love the red suede, but I am not sure how to size for these. Should I take my best guess and preorder?


----------



## fmd914

surlygirl said:


> Does anyone have info on when the Orlan will be arriving in stores? I would love the red suede, but I am not sure how to size for these. Should I take my best guess and preorder?


 

Surly - Give NM a call.  During the trunk show my local NM had the orlan as part of the show.  They may have one there for you to try on.  I tried them on and didn't really like them on my foot (although previously they were on my list to get).  I think (not fur sure) that I would have gotten them in my normal CL size - VP, Triclo, YoYo etc.  I say think because they were so unattractive on my foot that I took them off quickly.


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, fmd!  I was on the fence until I saw them in this month's Vogue on someone's foot. I saw the black ones that Heidi wears in the Project Runway promos, but the red looked so cute on this woman in Vogue! LOL at you taking them off quickly. I would like to try them on before ordering. I have a feeling that it will definitely be a love or hate reaction!


----------



## jh4200

Fuschia suede c'est mois at Saks NY - email Peter.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

How does a newbie CL addict find out the latest styles and colours available? I live nowhere near a CL boutique - thank goodness!


----------



## jh4200

You hang out here, of course!  Between all of us, I think we're pretty well informed on the new arrivals in various stores, all over the place, and on the websites as well.  But the other thing you should do is get on Peter Tay's email list.  He's a personal shopper at Saks NY, and he sends emails pretty much daily with pictures of whatever is new in the store.  His email is personal.shopper.shoes@gmail.com.  Tell him you're from TPF, he knows all about us.  And just ask him to add you to his list.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

jh4200 said:


> You hang out here, of course!  Between all of us, I think we're pretty well informed on the new arrivals in various stores, all over the place, and on the websites as well.  But the other thing you should do is get on Peter Tay's email list.  He's a personal shopper at Saks NY, and he sends emails pretty much daily with pictures of whatever is new in the store.  His email is personal.shopper.shoes@gmail.com.  Tell him you're from TPF, he knows all about us.  And just ask him to add you to his list.



Did it!! thank you for the advice..


----------



## *Lo

BL Beverly HIlls just got in peacock declic, Nude Clichy, and natural lizard Pigalles


----------



## jh4200

Ooooooooh!  Those all sound beautiful!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lo said:


> BL Beverly HIlls just got in peacock declic, Nude Clichy, and natural lizard Pigalles


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey Surly, NM's Orlan's was on the cancelled list. Peter did email a picture of them today so I'd contact him about them to see which stores will get them.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Were they cancelled at all locations?


----------



## 8seventeen19

They were in both black and red according to the email I got from Joe....


----------



## 8seventeen19

Here's the email


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> What do you ladies think of these? Do you think they'll sell out or can I wait a minute before I purchase?


 
They have these at Saks in LV too....I know cause I bought a pair....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ShoesInTheCity said:


> They have these at Saks in LV too....I know cause I bought a pair....



Modeling pics PLEASE!!!!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

I;m going to take pics of them all tomorrow and give them their own thread....I bought 6 pairs (2 of which I had a dilemma about on the purple rain thread). 

Red Horatio python sling
Anthracite suede declic
Purple VP's in sude/Purple declic's in suede
Nude/Nude VP's 
and a roccia python sandal that i have never seen before and dont even remember the name

It was a good time in Vegas.

Oh and my leopard helmuts were awaiting me upon my arrival!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^^ It sounds like you had fun, I can't wait!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think I really like the SGs in suede!


----------



## surlygirl

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hey Surly, NM's Orlan's was on the cancelled list. Peter did email a picture of them today so I'd contact him about them to see which stores will get them.


 
Thanks, K! I'll email Peter to see what he says. I can't believe they cancelled so much.


----------



## ashakes

surly, CL Palazzo has the Orlan in the red suede as well.


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, asha!  I may be going out to LV next month so I'll try to wait until then to sort out sizing. I'm guessing I would go up 1/2 size or more for this style.


----------



## rdgldy

I like the scissors in suede!


----------



## noah8077

^^^I think I like them better in suede too.


----------



## techie81

Anyone get an email from Peter today? I asked him a question (not CLs, CCLOs ) and haven't heard back. Thanks!


----------



## glamgrl921

SG are so much better in suede! Such great fall colors too!  Maybe when sale time rolls around...


----------



## CLGirl

Hi, I know you all have probably seen these, since we seem to get stuff later where I am, but here are some pics I took at the NM trunk show a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## CLGirl

...and a couple more


----------



## My Purse Addiction

New styles on footcandyshoes.com:






http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=LOLANOUED!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DREG%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D12%26pos%3D12%26





http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...OU&category=REG&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=12&






http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...OU&category=REG&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=12&


----------



## ashakes

Neiman Marcus Las Vegas


----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes

Some are not new, but harder to find so I posted them!  Christine can help you at the Las Vegas Neimans and they accept all cards, not just AMEX or the NM charge. However, Double Points is going on next week if you use your NM charge.  And, there is also a gift card event regardless of what charge you use!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ashakes said:


> Neiman Marcus Las Vegas



An Anemone boot!! What are they called? I love these, but would never be able to wear them. They are definitely for looong legs, which I do not have!


----------



## Chins4

Black suede VP with Lizard tip&heel $785 at BG


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ugh, I wish those were black leather and not black suede! They would be mine in a heartbeat!


----------



## Chins4

My thoughts exactly


----------



## jopapeto

surlygirl said:


> Thanks, K! I'll email Peter to see what he says. I can't believe they cancelled so much.


 
Hello, there are them Orlan, at luisaviaroma in red, they are on line in Italy and they TTS, I have them in red.http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...tual&gender=women&group=&style=&ScrollTop=555


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, jopapeto! Any modeling shots?


----------



## jopapeto

surlygirl said:


> Thanks, jopapeto! Any modeling shots?


I did not make photographs yet but they are super beautiful and make beautiful feet and beautiful legs. On their site it there a photograph


----------



## surlygirl

Good to hear! I'm hoping to get them next month for my birthday. *ashakes* let me know that they were at one of the US boutiques as well. Congrats on your pair and enjoy!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Those blue Armadillos are calling out to me.  Do you think I should wait to see if they go on sale?


----------



## jopapeto

surlygirl said:


> Good to hear! I'm hoping to get them next month for my birthday. *ashakes* let me know that they were at one of the US boutiques as well. Congrats on your pair and enjoy!!!


Hello, I want to also have them in black, but impossible to find them, at NM, BG I sent a fax of order to them and they answer that they do not have any more. I will telephone has Paris. There are 3 shops. If you like them, buy they are super.


----------



## jopapeto

laureenthemean said:


> Those blue Armadillos are calling out to me. Do you think I should wait to see if they go on sale?


Hi, just in black in this store
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=48I

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=510&cat=3

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cl_0019_bck_692

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinarmadilloblksatinplatform.aspx

Good luck


----------



## jopapeto

laureenthemean said:


> Those blue Armadillos are calling out to me. Do you think I should wait to see if they go on sale?


Hi, in this store in navy
http://www.brownsfashion.com/produc...lections/fashion/christianlouboutin/92504.htm


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks, jopapeto, but I will not be buying them from foreign countries as they are cheaper here.  I want the blue multicolor which are available at BG, just not sure if I should take the plunge or wait for a sale...


----------



## ashakes

These are all from Barneys in NYC.


----------



## ashakes

So, Barneys also got the same ones I bought from Saks!


----------



## ashakes

Oh, and they also have the Orlan in black suede. I just didn't post b/c we have seen that color before.


----------



## Chins4

New on NAP (UK)

Ink Glitter New Simples
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34019

JS Shoe Boot
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34012

Black Pony Orlan
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34011


----------



## Chins4

Looking for lower heels? 70mm Sharka in python £520 at Pam Jenkins

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html


----------



## Kamilla850

Barneys has the simple pump in lots of fun colors - nude patent 100mm, 
fluorescent pink 100mm, beautiful purple 85mm, and gorgeous pythons in 100mm - electric blue, purple/gold, and brown.


----------



## Chins4

Sigourney bootie now available in peacock on MyTheresa (also in chocolate)

Plus magenta suede New Simples

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=5563&cat=3&page=1

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=5554&cat=3&page=1

They also have new stocks of Black Kid Simple 85s.....


----------



## Chins4

Has anyone got IRL pics of the pewter leather Alta Nodo from NM?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4360507&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## natassha68

I got them *Chins* they are gorgeous


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are stunning!  I like them a lot more in he metallic leather than the purple suede.


----------



## natassha68

Here is another shot of them , Thanks *Laureen*, I can't decide which I like better, they have a total different look to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I really love the metallic.  You can see all the ruching much more clearly, which is what drew me to this style in the first place.


----------



## natassha68

*Laureen*, I definately agree with you on that, and I like the metallic nappa , they did a lovely job on these for sure !... I wish he would put out metallic black leather , a girl can dream


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm still sad they didn't come out in blue satin!


----------



## natassha68

your right,they would had been unreal in blue satin, never say never


----------



## rdgldy

natassha, I already posted in another post, but they are so amazing-you look great in them.


----------



## laureenthemean

Not sure if these have been posted yet:
Purple suede Forever Tina





Light gray satin Very Croise




Both on NAP


----------



## glamgrl921

The VC are really nice in the gray with the silver platform.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I love that color!


----------



## lulabee

ashakes said:


> These are all from Barneys in NYC.


 I'm dying over the Orlans!


----------



## Katykit01

I went to the CL Boutique in Beverly Hills yesterday and they told me they are getting Dark Purple Pigalle 120mm in November. Wish I could find a picture of it to post...but I am definitely going back there to check those out soon!


----------



## Chins4

Oooh! Dark purple! What finish - suede?


----------



## glamgrl921

^^^ Suede? Leather? Patent? Jazz???


----------



## glamgrl921

Haha Chins-great minds!


----------



## Chins4

^lol


----------



## Katykit01

So sorry ladies...Patent Dark Purple...the SA held up a clutch that would be the same material and  the material was TDF therefore I know those Pigalles will be too.


----------



## 8seventeen19

What shade of purple??


----------



## laureenthemean

Python Declics are in at Saks NY!


----------



## carlinha

laureen, you beat me to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

god these are so lovely.... tempting... i especially love the blue










any idea how much they cost?  can someone please get them so i can  over modelling pics?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the projected price was $1295, but no idea what they actually cost.  I have to say that after seeing these pictures, I'm not really feeling them.  They're not as stunning in the lower heel.


----------



## natassha68

*Laureen*- don't these look like 120's??... where are the 140's ??


----------



## carlinha

hmmm, should i email peter tay??  uh oh... i really want the blue ones... are these 120 or 140mm?  maybe they are 140mm and i will be saved because i can't get them cuz i can't walk in them


----------



## natassha68

Katykit01 said:


> So sorry ladies...Patent Dark Purple...the SA held up a clutch that would be the same material and  the material was TDF therefore I know those Pigalles will be too.



Oh my ... just when I think I'm just about the end of my collection, another pair always seems to pop up


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I emailed Peter earlier and he said 1195.


----------



## natassha68

*Carlinha*- I defiantly think the ones from Peter (Saks) are indeed 120's...you can tell just from the profile alone, here is a photo of the 140's


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They look like 120s.


----------



## carlinha

(throwing my phone in the toilet bowl)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh noooo... Did you get them?


----------



## carlinha

^nooooooooooooooooooooooo.........................

willpower is holding on strong:banned::banned:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh ok! Pheww!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

carlinha said:


> laureen, you beat me to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> god these are so lovely.... tempting... i especially love the blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea how much they cost?  can someone please get them so i can  over modelling pics?



Oh.. MY... God!!!! I must resist, I cannot give in! Someone has to get them so I can stare at the pictures, and  I'm loving the red ones!


----------



## laureenthemean

I really feel like the python just looks so much better on the 140s.  I also like the multi-toned ones that Natassha posted more than the other colors.  Maybe they look better IRL, though, or in modeling pics!


----------



## carlinha

anytime someone puts up modeling pics, even of shoes i thought were ugly or would never have thought to get... i immediately change my mind and want to go right out and buy a pair.

this forum is dangerous.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, that's definitely true.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I stopped by Saks to return my Pewter Lady Gres and Kid Pigalle 100s (just can't justify them)
and I saw those pythons  
They are beautiful.

I wish they were lizard though....


----------



## JetSetGo!

carlinha said:


> (throwing my phone in the toilet bowl)



Hehehehe.


----------



## noah8077

OMG I love these!!!!


----------



## techie81

Oh my...that blue is so stunning!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

There's a fuchsia floating around here somewhere too!


----------



## techie81

jimmyshoogirl said:


> There's a fuchsia floating around here somewhere too!


----------



## Noegirl05

The python declics are $1195


----------



## rdgldy

Jet, you returned the Lady Gres!  They were so lovely on you!


----------



## carlinha

^ i agree!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks. I don't know why, but I just felt like even though I loved them, there's a more perfect shoe out there for me to spend 1K on. Especially since I already have the Lady Gres in Burgundy. Maybe I ought to break down and special order a Lizard Declic.....


----------



## meggyg8r

I didn't get that email from Peter Tay... I wonder if I got taken off his email list for some reason??  Sad.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Chins4 said:


> Looking for lower heels? 70mm Sharka in python £520 at Pam Jenkins
> 
> http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html


 
Thanks for thinking of the lower heeled ladies Chins4!!

I ended up getting a pair of CL ballet pumps with a tiny heel in leopard print. I wore them for the wedding as well as another bridal pair, will find some time to take a pic and post the shoes!!
Thanks so much everyone for all your help in giving me wedding shoe options!!


----------



## niccig

Ohh, I love the python Sharka!  I haven't been too excited about that style in other materials, but the python is beautiful.

ETA: Do the US boutiques have these?


----------



## rainyjewels

http://www.barneys.com/Alti Pump/15901.6211,default,pd.html

did you guys see the 160mm alti pumps? crazy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

160?


----------



## rainyjewels

i know!! INSANE.


----------



## evolkatie

I saw a modeling pic in the other thread and OMG they look like they are bedroom shoes, not even restaurant-car. LOL


----------



## azhangie

^evol - where was the modeling picture!?!? I really need these shoes and its RED! OMG...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think it was in the London girls thread.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks for thinking of the lower heeled ladies Chins4!!
> 
> I ended up getting a pair of CL ballet pumps with a tiny heel in leopard print. I wore them for the wedding as well as another bridal pair, will find some time to take a pic and post the shoes!!
> Thanks so much everyone for all your help in giving me wedding shoe options!!



BTW, Saks has these beautiful Metallic Leather Ron Rons in several colors (I think i remember Purple) with a lower heel. They are GORGEOUS, just too low for my taste.


----------



## gemruby41

160, I think my ankle would snap in half.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^You and mine both!! I guess I am not a big girl yet!


----------



## shoecrazy

I don't think these were posted yet. NM has several new styles...


----------



## meggyg8r

Woah, those thongs are... intriguing.  I would like to see those on! I am kinda drawn to them...


----------



## Missrocks

I tried on the 160's at Barneys this weekend. My ankle did feel like it was going to snap, as I attempted to walk a step..


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Jetset!!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> BTW, Saks has these beautiful Metallic Leather Ron Rons in several colors (I think i remember Purple) with a lower heel. They are GORGEOUS, just too low for my taste.



You had to go and say purple!!!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

shoecrazy said:


> I don't think these were posted yet. NM has several new styles...



WANT ALL!!!  Those pink thong sandals remind me of the CLs SJP wore in the episode of SATC where Miranda's water breaks on her shoe!!  Haha...ew.


----------



## evolkatie

Oo those bone open clics, I hope they have them at my local NM this weekend.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

glamgrl921 said:


> WANT ALL!!!  Those pink thong sandals remind me of the CLs SJP wore in the episode of SATC where Miranda's water breaks on her shoe!!  Haha...ew.


 Oh the plastic ones! LOL!


----------



## _Danielle_

News from Hilary


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Who is Hilary and how can I get my hands on those Yellow Decolletes?

Wow! The updated Dorcets have went up in prices! Surprise, surprise!


----------



## ashakes

glamgrl921 said:


> WANT ALL!!! Those pink thong sandals remind me of the CLs SJP wore in the episode of SATC where Miranda's water breaks on her shoe!! Haha...ew.


 
I thought the same thing!  These right?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh yeah those! I don't know why but everytime I think about that episode I think about the ones with the plastic bow on them. That is a totally different shoe, but I remember those.

These:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...temQQimsxZ20081028?IMSfp=TL081028123003r11879


----------



## meggyg8r

jimmyshoo, those ebay ones are so odd!! I almost want to buy them just to see what they feel like, lol.


----------



## _Danielle_

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Who is Hilary and how can I get my hands on those Yellow Decolletes?
> 
> Wow! The updated Dorcets have went up in prices! Surprise, surprise!



Uuuuuups sorry forgott to paste the link  
http://blog.theshoegoddess.com/newshoes/events/christian-louboutin-spring-trunk-show.php


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

meggyg8r said:


> jimmyshoo, those ebay ones are so odd!! I almost want to buy them just to see what they feel like, lol.



I tried some at NMLC about 2 years ago. They run extremely small. I felt like I wasn't wearing any shoes! They reminded me of those jelly shoes from long ago.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

_Danielle_ said:


> Uuuuuups sorry forgott to paste the link
> http://blog.theshoegoddess.com/newshoes/events/christian-louboutin-spring-trunk-show.php


I so wish those Decollete's were suede. I guess I am getting closer. Maybe in Spring!


----------



## karwood

jimmyshoogirl said:


> i so wish those decollete's were suede. I guess i am getting closer. Maybe in spring!


 

ita!


----------



## evolkatie

the decolletes went up that much in pricing? i got mine for $560.


----------



## noah8077

ashakes said:


> I thought the same thing! These right?


 

I thought the same thing also!


----------



## 8seventeen19

NEED!!! OMG! I would prefer suede too but that will get SO dirty so quick.


----------



## rdgldy

The yellow is so pretty.  I think I also love the sling back maryjane!


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoeaddictklw said:


> NEED!!! OMG! I would prefer suede too but that will get SO dirty so quick.




These almost look like the RonRon. I guess the price is going up another $50+!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Are the price increases EVER going to stop!? CL is begining to get like H and Van Cleef, which isn't good!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Yes, when the supply is high and the demand is not!


----------



## glamgrl921

ashakes said:


> I thought the same thing!  These right?



Haha..yes those!!  Greats minds!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Peter Tay has Yellow Suede Delics





Purple Suede Forever Tina's


----------



## jh4200

Oh no!!!!  Jimmyshoo is going to die!


----------



## laureenthemean

I got an email from footcandy saying they will have the Orlan soon.  I think it will be black.


----------



## laureenthemean

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Peter Tay has Yellow Suede Delics



Ooh, looks like the 140s!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

****!! I can't think straight! What is his email address again? do think my SA can get them here for me?


----------



## jh4200

personal.shopper.shoes@gmail.com

But yes, I think your regular SA could get them for you.  He'll be able to see NY's inventory and order them from there.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cool!! I just called her, but she is at the damn Dr!! Doesn't she know this is an emergency! LOL!

On another note, I could also ask if I can take advantage of that GC event too, right? That would mean I can get $100 GC!


----------



## jh4200

You should be able to - they're honoring it in stores if you ask, so I don't see why they wouldn't over the phone.  Good luck!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh, it must be fate!! I cannot wait! I feel like I have won the lottery! I haven't even thought about whether or not I will be able to walk in the 140s! LOL!


----------



## shaq91

the purple forever tina's look hot!


----------



## jh4200

I'm sure with practice you'll be able to do it - you want them so badly I have faith you can make them work!

And if not, it's Saks - you can just return and wait for some 120s.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

WAIT!!! I will make them work! I am now sitting here counting down to 1, which is when she gets to work! Oh, the torture.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Do it!  They are so much hotter in 140.  I got my magenta 140s today, they're actually not too bad!  A lot easier than the Clichy 120s, anyway.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am!! My SA doesn't get to work until 1. She said she can get them for me though! it would be a miracle of all miracles if they actually have them at the store! I would just


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Do it!  They are so much hotter in 140.  I got my magenta 140s today, they're actually not too bad!  A lot easier than the Clichy 120s, anyway.



Where did you get your magenta's from? Do you have 100/120 Declics? If so, can you tell the difference?

I have the 100/120s and it seems like I can go higher, so I think I should be ok!


----------



## natassha68

My latest, black suede declic 140 , now I have to have the red


----------



## natassha68

BTW, for those that are interested in Peter Tay's yellow declic 140's?... they are available at BG where his girlfriend works


----------



## jh4200

Natassha, they're gorgeous!  I'm starting to think I might need a pair of 140s, even though I said I wouldn't do that!


----------



## azhangie

I NEED A PAIR!!! oops..too much caps. (got too excited!) Does yellow really go with anything though?


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Where did you get your magenta's from? Do you have 100/120 Declics? If so, can you tell the difference?
> 
> I have the 100/120s and it seems like I can go higher, so I think I should be ok!



I got them from BG.  My yellow ones are the lower heel.  You can definitely tell the difference; the 140s are a lot harder to walk in.  Also, I found the toe box on the 140 to be a lot more narrow.


----------



## glamgrl921

Ugh I love the 140s!!! I feel like a circus freak in them though-too tall!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh damn! Don't tell me that! Oh yeah, how could I forget you have the yellows ones! Duh!


----------



## _Danielle_

*natassha *they are amazing and so far i have to say the black suede and purple color are my favorite colors. If i had to choose beside black,purple and yellow hmmmm not an easy decision


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

natassha68 said:


> BTW, for those that are interested in Peter Tay's yellow declic 140's?... they are available at BG where his girlfriend works


Oh darn it! I just realized that you said these are at BGs. No wonder my SA cannot find them. Oh well, I have emailed Peter to see what he says!


----------



## techie81

I hope BG has your size, jimmyshoo!!!  These are definitely ban breaking shoes!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

See they will not be breaking my ban because they are my HGs!! WooHoo! Now if I can only get a darn response from them!


----------



## techie81

Oh that's true! Yay for loopholes!   I am sort of desiring a pair myself but I'm being good... if they got a shipment this season, they might get more later, right?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That is what it is starting to look like! I a thinking also in the Spring, since it is such a Spring-y color.


----------



## jh4200

Purple and red grease decolzeps at CL Costa Mesa!  Also a pair that's patent black with a mirrored silver platform.

(I know it's too late for this, but the red decolzeps would be perfect for a Dorothy costume...)


----------



## 8seventeen19

YELLOW?!?! No no no no no !!


----------



## techie81

Um Jenn...does the purple Decolzep have a purple platform???? I made them one of my UHGs last week...I know that's against CCLO


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those declics


----------



## JetSetGo!

jh4200 said:


> Purple and red grease decolzeps at CL Costa Mesa!  Also a pair that's patent black with a mirrored silver platform.
> 
> (I know it's too late for this, but the red decolzeps would be perfect for a Dorothy costume...)



Wah! I can't see the pic!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ me either


----------



## LavenderIce

I'll post it here since I couldn't see it either:


----------



## rdgldy

Nice!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

hmmm why don't I like Decolzeps?? I have them in luggage and I think it's because they squeek.


----------



## laureenthemean

Those Decolzeps are sooo pretty in grease!


----------



## rainyjewels

wow so cute!!!


----------



## evolkatie

OMG are those boutique only??? I need those red and purple ones!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> I'll post it here since I couldn't see it either:



This thread is becoming more dangerous than the HTF thread.

I am still waiting on a response from Peter Tay's GF for the yellow declics! I have emailed them twice and that is it, I will move on to the next shoe. My list is very long anyway!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh, so pretty!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LavenderIce said:


>



Dorothy shoes!  So cute!


----------



## noah8077

I am craving something purple!


----------



## jh4200

Oh, sorry my pic didn't work for you guys!  Thanks Lav for picking up for me!  I love the sparkle...someone really needs to get these so I can live vicariously.


----------



## rainyjewels

i am loooving the purple!!

saks was supposed to get the burgundy eel VPs this week but the order got cancelled; the buyer says there're not enough skins to fill the order. so sad.


----------



## jh4200

Oh, that's too bad.  Those are beautiful.


----------



## heat97

^^^ not enough skins....


----------



## rainyjewels

i know, very creepy. reminds you that actual eels have to be captured and skinned for these beautiful shoes to be created. not enough eels means no shoes....


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hmm that's going on a lot at H right now too...


----------



## JetSetGo!

hmmm...I can do without eel-skin shoes then. I'd rather there be a plentiful earth than be wearing the last skin, kwim?


----------



## jopapeto

My Orlan in black and in red. Red buy in Luisaviaroma and black in CL PARIS
Sz true to size


----------



## evolkatie

bumping this up!!

Saw this in bazaar magazine


----------



## 8seventeen19

This was me when I saw that pic  
This was me when I read the caption 

BTW, Katie... BLUE rolandos?!? Did I miss something?


----------



## jh4200

This was me when I saw the pic:  Hey, I should run out and pick some of those up...oh wait, my money tree is dead.  Damn.

NM has blue rolandos (not sure of what color blue, since the pic is of a different color and the details just say blue patent) coming out for resort.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I really need to stay away from this forum. I would be so much better off if I just didn't know these styles exist. 

I hope the Rolandos are electric blue.


----------



## I-shop

noah8077 said:


> OMG I love these!!!!


 

OMG!! Where can I get this?? or the rose python?? So gorgeous!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The rose pythons were available in Paris.


----------



## 8seventeen19

jh4200 said:


> This was me when I saw the pic:  Hey, I should run out and pick some of those up...oh wait, my money tree is dead.  Damn.
> 
> NM has blue rolandos (not sure of what color blue, since the pic is of a different color and the details just say blue patent) coming out for resort.



Yes, my money tree is dead as well... 

Ahhh ok I'll be on the look out for those!


----------



## evolkatie

an SA at NM said that msr louboutin almost always has a bright blue for resort so it will probably be somethin similar to EB but in patent. I need something blue in my collection and since I'm getting pink rolandos, I'll need blue ones to balance it out.


----------



## ally143

Never seen this Fuxia Patent Simples...Very bright!

http://www.barneys.com/100MM ROUND TOE PUMP-PATENT/15901.6324,default,pd.html

Purple (appears to be leather) simples
http://www.barneys.com/85MM ROUND TOE PUMP-KID/15901.6320,default,pd.html

Black pair similar to a Rolando

http://www.barneys.com/120MM TAP TOE INT PLAT LOAFER/15901.6298,default,pd.html


----------



## morfoula

ouuu those "rolandos" are beautiful!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ohhhh Fuchsia!!! I hope they come in some other style...


----------



## angelie

omg those purple and hot pink simples are gorgeous i wonder if they will come in a 70mm version


----------



## lolitablue

Bumping this one.  I got the pictures from Peter, today.  I did not know if they were shown already.  What do you guys think?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are not for me. I don't like the little nostril hole at the front. Maybe they look better on?


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Those are not for me. I don't like the little nostril hole at the front. Maybe they look better on?



I hope soo, too.  I love the heel, though.


----------



## rdgldy

I don't like them.  They remind me of the minibout, which I don't like either.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ohh I love those hot pink Simples! But they're already sold out in my size. I have Yoyos in the same color but they are really not comfortable. I haven't been able to put them on ebay yet because I can't part with the color lol!


----------



## ronsdiva

They look like the minabout and the vp had a child.I am not loving the picture, but I would have to see it on and see if it is comfortable.


----------



## rdgldy

good description!


----------



## lexa*

lolitablue said:


> Bumping this one.  I got the pictures from Peter, today.  I did not know if they were shown already.  What do you guys think?



I quite like this style (and the minibout) simply because I don't have nice enough toes to show off with other styles.  I'd have to see them on first though.  I prefer shoes with covered toes really.

Those fuschia simples are an amazing colour!


----------



## jh4200

I like the minibout, but I'm not really feeling the open clic - I'd have to see them on before buying.


----------



## 8seventeen19

They're Declics with the toe chopped off. Don't think I like them.


----------



## Vixxen

That's exactly what I thought except in my head I described them as "Declics that got circumcised".


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## lolitablue

Vixxen said:


> That's exactly what I thought except in my head I described them as "Declics that got circumcised".



You are killing me, Vixxen!! LOL!


----------



## techie81

Vixxen said:


> That's exactly what I thought except in my head I described them as "Declics that got circumcised".


----------



## My Purse Addiction

You guys are too much! I'm dying over here!


----------



## laureenthemean

Just got back from the Nordstrom at the Topanga mall.  Just in case anyone was interested:  

Pretty much all the booties, including the Ariella Talon in watersnake, Bang Bang, Belle, the multicolored/multitextured one
Purple suede Babel
Red suede Simple 85
Red glittart Decollete (so pretty IRL!)
Brown glittart Simple
Brown Ron Ron
Nude and black patent Passmule (not Passmule Zeppa)

That's all I remember.  Selection was pretty limited.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Are these on sale or is this just what they have at the store?


----------



## LavenderIce

So, let me get this straight, we're getting circumsized nostrils in resort?


----------



## Chins4

LavenderIce said:


> So, let me get this straight, we're getting circumsized nostrils in resort?


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL M!!! 

You know, I came back today and I am thinking I'm going to have to try these on:





They're definitely growing on me and they would look FAB with my Stephen Sprouse Leopard scarf...


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddictklw said:


> LOL M!!!
> 
> You know, I came back today and I am thinking I'm going to have to try these on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're definitely growing on me and they would look FAB with my Stephen Sprouse Leopard scarf...


 
If anybody could pull that off, you and your sassy little self can!


----------



## evolkatie

I like the open clic, the peep toe isn't too big and it isn't too small (which is what i didn't like about the minibout). Plus I think most people can get away with not having a pedicure w/ the shoe so it's good for lazy days lol


----------



## 8seventeen19

LavenderIce said:


> If anybody could pull that off, you and your sassy little self can!



Awww 
You just made my day! (and I've been having a seriously crappy last couple of weeks)


----------



## sara999

someone needs to try these on and post modelling pictures. the stock photos make me want to vomit. i know that's extreme but those shoes are just rubbing me the WRONG WAY! ugh. haha!

awww k! i hope things get better!!! hug your baby and she'll make you better! and hug your shoes of course


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddictklw said:


> Awww
> You just made my day! (and I've been having a seriously crappy last couple of weeks)


 
You shall prevail K!  A spunky, resourceful, sassy girl like you can't stay down for long!


----------



## jh4200

Aw, Krystal, cheer up girlie!  You're fabulous and amazing and we love you!  

I popped into Saks today since my meeting ended a bit before I had to catch the train, hoping they'd have some open clics so I could try on and report - no such luck.


----------



## JetSetGo!

There's a bunch of new stuff up at Neimans...(at least it's new to me!)

Can you say _Red Kid Pigalles?_ 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=32121&N=0&pageSize=160


----------



## cllover

LOL Vixxen!  I knew there was a subconscious reason that I thought they were vulgar - although I couldn't think of the exact phrasing!!!  "Circumcised" is right!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Are those Pigalles?  The toe looks kind of long, but I could be wrong.


----------



## cllover

Hm doesn't exactly look like a pigalle but not a piaf either.


----------



## cllover

decoltissimo?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

It definitely looks like a combo of the the Pigalle and something else. New style maybe?


----------



## ronsdiva

They are gorgeous. Thans Jet Set.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^You're welcome! 

I wondered if they were just Pigalles from an odd angle. 
Maybe they are different though. Either way, I'm in love with the red kid...


----------



## rdgldy

I love the red "whatever it is" kid-pointy and sexy!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Those red whatevers ARE gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

a few new styles at saks...i see lower heeled (3.5") versions of the new simples in anthracite, nickle, "flourescent green" (which looks like neon yellow to me), all at a price bump to $735!!


----------



## gemruby41

The prices are getting ridiculous!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I know! It's not even fun. Especially in this economic climate!


----------



## rjd2340

rainyjewels said:


> a few new styles at saks...i see lower heeled (3.5") versions of the new simples in anthracite, nickle, "flourescent green" (which looks like neon yellow to me), all at a price bump to $735!!


omg. i just saw the new stuff on the saks website....i LOVE the flourescent green new simples....SO FUN!! price bump, not so fun though. hopefully they will make it to the late winter/early spring sales!


----------



## rdgldy

Barneys has some new CLs including purple patent simples and these


----------



## bellezza

^ those are awesome!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Patent Petit Rats (I think...) in nude and pink $645 available for pre-order

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...te=&itemId=prod67890076&suiteId=&cmCat=search


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm not sure what the heck these are but they're new on Saks.com. Looks like a cross between Rolande with a thinner slingback and a mary jane.


----------



## shop_princess

LavenderIce said:


> I'll post it here since I couldn't see it either:


 
 PLEASE! the black one is hawtness!


----------



## ally143

MPA that Rolande-Mary Jane hybrid does look a little weird...But I bet that my opinion will change once I see modeling pics!


----------



## gemruby41

I'm thinking it might acutally look great on.


----------



## bellezza

yeah they'll probably look great on and be very comfy!


----------



## lolitablue

My Purse Addiction said:


> I'm not sure what the heck these are but they're new on Saks.com. Looks like a cross between Rolande with a thinner slingback and a mary jane.


 

Yum, yum!! I see this as a graduation gift for myself!!!


----------



## mjvictamonte

I guess I am the minority here because I really don't like those hybrid rolando/mary janes! Too much going on. It looks clunky.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think they may be pretty hot on. I wonder who we'll see them on first!


----------



## sara999

I'm reserving judgement until I see them on!


----------



## cllover

LavenderIce said:


> I'll post it here since I couldn't see it either:


Are those decolzeppas?!   I love the red ones!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yep.


----------



## Souzie

These are pretty.  Does anyone know what they are called?


----------



## thoang0705

LavenderIce said:


> I'll post it here since I couldn't see it either:


*PURPLE*!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^I have the purple (box says violet ) and LOVE them!!


----------



## sweetsparkle28

xsouzie said:


> These are pretty. Does anyone know what they are called?


 
I believe these are the double platform Fortuna.


----------



## JetSetGo!

SS08, courtesy of the lovely *Javaboo*

http://picasaweb.google.com/cloubies/SS09?authkey=nZWnnICeN5E#


----------



## karwood

Pre-Order CL Mary Janes @ NM. Does anyone know the name of this style?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## rdgldy

so pretty!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they also have a few other styles like the lilac NPs:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## jh4200

Those NPs are so pretty!  What a beautiful spring color!


----------



## lovespeonies

Love the lilac NP, but I hope that NPs aren't going to be $860.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovespeonies said:


> Love the lilac NP, but I hope that NPs aren't going to be $860.


 
ouch i didn't even see that! .... i guess we're in for a doozy of increases.


----------



## karwood

Also the Paquita avaialble for pre-order at NM for a whopping $995:


----------



## *Lo

Are those the ones Bee Schaffer was wearing in the Celeb section?  I thought they were nice on her.  The lilca NP's look soo light I wonder if they are lighter than the Declic from this fall?  I was actually at NM the other night and they had a metallic pink NP which I had never seen before.


----------



## LavenderIce

*Lo said:


> Are those the ones Bee Schaffer was wearing in the Celeb section? I thought they were nice on her. The lilca NP's look soo light I wonder if they are lighter than the Declic from this fall? I was actually at NM the other night and they had a metallic pink NP which I had never seen before.


 
I saw the metallic pink in the NM fall lookbook they were listed as "pink laminato."  I think there was also a blue and/or a silver laminato.


----------



## sakura

At the rate prices are going up, I think I'll wait for the next wave of sales!


----------



## karwood

Silver Glitter New Simples sold exclusively@ BG $695:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat292202


----------



## *Lo

LavenderIce said:


> I saw the metallic pink in the NM fall lookbook they were listed as "pink laminato." I think there was also a blue and/or a silver laminato.


 
Ooooo.  Were the blue ones pretty?  I didnt know how I felt about the pink.  I was kind of wishing it was the bronzy/rose gold color saks had in the VP


----------



## evolkatie

NM has more stuff from resort up





here are the rest: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


----------



## rainyjewels

i saw those...not a huge fan of any of them...the nude MJs remind me of an insectika-ish nude MJ....could be interesting..


----------



## cllover

evolkatie said:


> NM has more stuff from resort up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the rest: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


The color seems a bit light for lilac?  Is the color like lilac for Declics?


----------



## gemruby41

The lilac could be darker because NM.com don't always seem to get the color right in their stock pictures.


----------



## Leescah

LavenderIce said:


> I'll post it here since I couldn't see it either:


 
Oh holy mother of god.... the purple grease decolzeps.... I thought these had gone forever.....


----------



## JetSetGo!

And they're on sale, Leescah!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm so glad to see some bright reds coming for Spring. I feel like they missed that color last year.


----------



## Leescah

JetSetGo! said:


> And they're on sale, Leescah!


 
Wh.... what...? Where?! How much?!


----------



## aeross

^^ Somewhere us UK girls can't be tempted I fear !


----------



## Leescah

aeross said:


> ^^ Somewhere us UK girls can't be tempted I fear !


 
ssshhhhh *aeross*... it might be somewhere like the Tescos Express right down the end of my road....


----------



## LavenderIce

Leescah said:


> Wh.... what...? Where?! How much?!


 
They're 40% off at the Costa Mesa boutique.


----------



## Leescah

^ thanks Lavender


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

For the collectors: Dunno if you guys know this, but the runway "flower petal" shoes from Philip Lim will be released in ~May 2009 my SA told me. (not sure about the flat version though)


----------



## JetSetGo!

The same shoe (without the flower embellishment) is coming for Spring. It is like the Rolando with three straps.

Personally, I love the flower. It's so cool.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Me too!


----------



## evolkatie

regarding the lilac NPs, I think they are supposed to be light cause the rest of the resort colors are super baby


----------



## rdgldy

me three!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

me four!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

These are at Saks NYC:


----------



## LaDonna

^ can't see.  its showing a red x.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hm, I'm not sure why.


----------



## sakura

Looks like black patent and kid gold Rolandos!


----------



## noah8077

<Sigh>   I need these!


----------



## javaboo

New Ron Rons






Are they these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those turquoise ones are calling out to me...


----------



## rainyjewels

omg........i'm so excited they're starting to get in all the new season stuff.....i NEED bronze rolandos!!!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Those colors are gorgeous!!! Why couldn't Christian Louboutin help me out a little by not putting out stuff that I like so I can recover from these sales!


----------



## gemruby41

I don't know the name of these. At Saks


----------



## *Lo

Gem are the toe of these open?


----------



## gemruby41

Yes, it has the little hole in the front.


----------



## ashakes

javaboo said:


> New Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they these?


 

Yes, they are these. I bought them yesterday at Saks in Chicago!  Such a beautiful color!


----------



## LaDonna

oooh, which ones did you get?  or did you get both?  pics, pics!


----------



## ashakes

No, just turquoise. I already have a lot of fuchsia. lol  I didn't bring them with me.  My size wasn't available in store so I had to do locator anyways, but I would have had them shipped anyways b/c 10.25% sales tax is a joke when I could have them shipped for free and not have any tax.  I also got the black patent rolandos (new stock) and there was a return in red Piluca wedges and I got those for $70.  Insanity! I'm not a big Louboutin wedge lover, but they were red and perfect for Ohio State football games next fall. LOL


----------



## gemruby41

Asha you are the CL QUEEN!!


----------



## ashakes

This is the cell phone pic I took of the ones I tried on while my SA was putting in my locator order.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow Asha, the color is fabulous!


----------



## lolitablue

Beautiful!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous color!! they're calling my name!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, to be able to go into a store and actually BUY CLs.  they're gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ashakes said:


> This is the cell phone pic I took of the ones I tried on while my SA was putting in my locator order.


 
hey asha what is the retail on these?? thanks!!


----------



## evolkatie

I saw those new turquoise ron rons and they are SOO pretty!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

evolkatie said:


> I saw those new turquoise ron rons and they are SOO pretty!!


 
did you see how much they were katie?? i'm going to start saving now and hopefully *fingers crossed* by feb. i can get em when i come to houston!


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those turquoise ones are calling out to me...



That makes two of us.


----------



## evolkatie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> did you see how much they were katie?? i'm going to start saving now and hopefully *fingers crossed* by feb. i can get em when i come to houston!



I'm assuming they're $575-595? I didn't look cause I was too busy trying on rolandos


----------



## techie81

That color is amazing...definitely adding it to my list. Love Ron Rons


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful, Asha!


----------



## ally143

Have you guys seen these?? I think this style is a recipe for disaster, similar to what happens with the VC...I'm sorry, but I picture KC from Laguna Beach getting them!! LOL!! 

Only a few models on the Giles runway shoe were able to pull them off...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ In the bottom two pictures the models toes are hanging out too!!! These shoes should come with a warning- "Keep away from Kristin Cavallari"


----------



## ally143

I know MPA!!! You should check out www.style.com, the ones above are nothing! I couldn't believe my eyes!! Their feet must hurt!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I just looked at the shoes in a few pictures from the Spring 09 RTW shows. I know they have like 0 seconds flat to change outfits and walk the runway with shoes that aren't their size, but it's still unattractive!


----------



## cllover

The new turquoise ronrons are amazing!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

JetSetGo! said:


> SS08, courtesy of the lovely *Javaboo*
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/cloubies/SS09?authkey=nZWnnICeN5E#




OMG- more shoe porn!   I love these (attached, as I can't figure out how to post a picture yet!)  Are these Decolletes?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ yep i think those are decolletes... i love them!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ yep i think those are decolletes... i love them!!




Me too...but then I am a sucker for anything shiny or that sparkles.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're Ron Rons.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LouboutinNerd said:


> Me too...but then I am a sucker for anything shiny or that sparkles.


 
hahahha me too! i showed my boyfriend the ones i wanted from the season and he's like "go figure, they're all sparkly"

hehehe ...


----------



## LouboutinNerd

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think they're Ron Rons.



Thanks Laureen! I'm fairly new to CL and the Decolette/Ron Ron/Clichy shoes I am still trying to learn how to tell apart just by sight.

Naked...your BF sounds just like my DH.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^Looove your avatar! I've never seen those in blue


----------



## taydev

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> did you see how much they were katie?? i'm going to start saving now and hopefully *fingers crossed* by feb. i can get em when i come to houston!


 Ur coming to houston? I just got back from wisconsin! btw beautiful state.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^^Looove your avatar! I've never seen those in blue



Thanks Jet!  They were my first (and still fav) CL's. I  They have been the start of my addiction!  I bought them about a month ago and am now up to 7 pairs thanks to all the crazy sales .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

taydev said:


> Ur coming to houston? I just got back from wisconsin! btw beautiful state.


 
Yep, probably in February ... my sister lives in Houston so I try to get there every couple months.

Thanks! pretty state .... horrible shopping


----------



## JetSetGo!

This may be old news. I can't remember. 
But, I just saw *Purple Suede Very Prives* there.
Quite lovely.


----------



## JetSetGo!

LouboutinNerd said:


> Thanks Jet!  They were my first (and still fav) CL's. I  They have been the start of my addiction!  I bought them about a month ago and am now up to 7 pairs thanks to all the crazy sales .



That's how it happened for me. Hit me like a ton of bricks (or shoes).
But I have slowed down. Still acquiring, just not _as_ fast.


----------



## tresjoliex

Are these the new simples in a lower heel? Found them on Saks website. The heel looks smaller??
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1228153486655&ev19=1:27


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, it says 3.5 inches, which I think is 85mm.


----------



## rainyjewels

i think those are going to be the most comfortable pumps ever....85 mm AND platform? i can feel the comfort now..


----------



## *Lo

^^^LOL I was thinkiong the same thing!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^But $735 for such simple (no pun intended) pumps?


----------



## sdesaye

Don't these just make you drool???????  They're at NAP and a nice little price bump too.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Seriously love those!!! I have been buying a lot of pink shoes lately...I think I need to resist them, especially at that price increase!

Here are some pictures of the spring/summer styles the Costa Mesa boutique just received. My SA Reghan sent them to me- if you need anything, ask for her! She's sooo sweet! Luckily I don't see anything I _have_ to have so I can recover from all the sales!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ok, ok...maybe I want the Ron Rons.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm headed there tomorrow!  I loooove the Eugenies!!!   I actually really like the Vivi, too.


----------



## samhainophobia

I know people are hating on the Open Clics, but I really don't think they're that bad.  I like them better than the Minibouts, from the pictures.

I had hoped that my new Peacock Laminato Simples would kill my craving for the aqua suede Ron Rons.  Nope.


----------



## noah8077

Seriously these colors are killing me!!!!!   I want a suede CL rainbow!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I love the new spring colors. They're so...springy. LOL!


----------



## noah8077

Gah, I keep saying these colors are just so indescribably beautiful (including the pink python rolandos).


----------



## evolkatie

Hmm.. surprisingly I want those flip flops... but the price will probably turn me off lol

I really like the purple eugenies, too bad they looked terrible on me when I tried them on 

I love those Ron Rons! That color looks better and better to me every time I see it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i want both pairs of ron rons and the flip flops! hehe

i loove the purple and that turquoise is TDF!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I MUST MUST have those, that color is beautiful!! I heard that the Eugenes are coming in blue too, does anyone know about that? The Ron Rons are gorgeous too, are they comfortable ladies?


----------



## Vixxen

Oh man, I knew I should have stayed away from TPF for at least another month. Now I must have these! By the way, how do these run? If I wear a 37 in Decolletes then what do I wear in these?


----------



## kaydoll

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG- more shoe porn! I love these (attached, as I can't figure out how to post a picture yet!) Are these Decolletes?


 

These gorgeous shoes are called Samira Strass and they are $2965.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ To.Die.For.

I bet I would knock a whole bunch of those crystals off though.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

JetSetGo! said:


> That's how it happened for me. Hit me like a ton of bricks (or shoes).
> But I have slowed down. Still acquiring, just not _as_ fast.



Yeah, I hear you.  I need to slow down also - I think DH will threaten divorce if I don't.ush:

But, my goal is still to have a collection like yours and many others on this thread - it will just take me some time .


----------



## samhainophobia

kaydoll said:


> These gorgeous shoes are called Samira Strass and they are $2965.



Oh hell no.  For that price I'd dust off my glue gun.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^  Yeah or bust out the Bedazzler!


----------



## kaydoll

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ To.Die.For.
> 
> I bet I would knock a whole bunch of those crystals off though.


 

Same here. I would probably knock the crystals off. Then I would really be heartbroken!!   They are sooo stunning though...


----------



## kaydoll

It's too bad they cost so much! I almost had a heart attack when I saw the price.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I know! I didn't see the price at first because I was too busy staring at them! I'd rather get a pair of sale croc CLs for that price!


----------



## evolkatie

Just in case anyone wants to make their own rhinestone shoes w/ their bedazzler, I know where to get swarovski crystals cheap lol


----------



## cllover

I'm so in love with those turquoise ronrons!


----------



## bellezza

i can't wait to get those aqua ron rons!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

samhainophobia said:


> Oh hell no.  For that price I'd dust off my glue gun.



LOL sounds like the ultimate plan B 

but ya, for that price, I'd rather get the Isanemi


----------



## sara999

in london we have VPs with a velvet toe and crystals around the front tip (not where your toe goes..around the rim)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Sara999-* I need to make my way to london ASAP, I'm supposed to be going in March of 09 but I can't wait!!! Which dept store in London has the best selection of CL's?


----------



## sara999

ummmm probably harrods and harvey nichols. but the mount st boutique is a must see as well! and motcomb. but harrods, harvey nichols and motcomb are all close together


----------



## techie81

sara999 said:


> in london we have VPs with a velvet toe and crystals around the front tip (not where your toe goes..around the rim)



Love the sound of these...oooh


----------



## glamgrl921

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I MUST MUST have those, that color is beautiful!! I heard that the Eugenes are coming in blue too, does anyone know about that? The Ron Rons are gorgeous too, are they comfortable ladies?



I saw them in the blue velvet in last month's instyle magazine, with Beyonce on the cover.  I don't know which boutique has them though, sorry!


----------



## gemruby41

Saks


----------



## Butterfly*

The Magenta Eugenies are so gorgeous.... I'm just iffy on the material.. (velvet)

Ladies, let us know how you like your velvet CLs!  Photos would be appreciated!


----------



## sdesaye

NP's $795.00


----------



## JetSetGo!

Butterfly* said:


> The Magenta Eugenies are so gorgeous.... I'm just iffy on the material.. (velvet)
> 
> Ladies, let us know how you like your velvet CLs!  Photos would be appreciated!



Me too. The velvet makes it a little cheap somehow.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ ITA. Love the color and the style, but not to keen on the velvet.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I saw them in person today, and I think the velvet looks gorgeous and extra luxurious in that color.  BTW, SCP has one pair of jeweled Alti Pumps in size 41.


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh, there were ring lizard Yoyos at SCP, I think the retail was $1055.


----------



## bellezza

sdesaye said:


> NP's $795.00



i've never been a very big fan of the numero prive just because i like pumps more than their slingback styles, but these are like lollipops and butterflies and popping candies on a bright spring day!


----------



## noah8077

Love the description belleza!


----------



## bellezza

lol i hope you understood that i do indeed like them even though they are slingbacks!


----------



## sdesaye

I have a feeling these NP's are going to coordinate with LV's new Vernis colors....


----------



## bellezza

^ they would look great together. i need to go see in person though. the numero prives are beautiful!


----------



## sdesaye

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...7950015&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=

$860.00 - Available Now


----------



## evolkatie

Wow they raised the price to $860 already 

Although I really shouldn't cause of my ban, I should  probably get the VPs at their old price


----------



## schwarz

I was in Paris last week and checked out the CLs. This is what I can remember they had 

- red patent rolando black patent rolando, black nappa rolando
- gold nappa VP (like rose gold but just gold)
- nude clichy
- black simple and blue snakeskin simple (very nice color)
- crocodile declics
- the new minibouts in patent

and these


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^
Thanks for the lowdown! 
Oooooh I want Croc Declics!


----------



## schwarz

you are welcome! 
I asked when they would get all the new shoes, but they said that they never have the complete collection, every week they get some new shoes...


----------



## caterpillar

Is this available only at CL boutiques or will it be at Nordstrom/Saks/Neimans at all?


----------



## lolitablue

Phyton Declics?


----------



## gemruby41

How much are those?


----------



## LavenderIce

caterpillar said:


> Is this available only at CL boutiques or will it be at Nordstrom/Saks/Neimans at all?


 
I saw them in the NM lookbook.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they were in the NM lookbook, but I'm not sure.

ETA:  Posted late again...


----------



## lolitablue

gemruby41 said:


> How much are those?


 
Did not say...you want to take a guess?


----------



## laureenthemean

I think the python Declics are $1295.


----------



## ashakes

Making a quick appearance...python declics from Saks are $1195.  At least they were, when I bought them in October.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I love those flowery sandals- they kinda remind me of the ones Carrie wore in SATC. They're pretty expensive though- I think the look book said they were in the $800-$900 range (IIRC).


----------



## LavenderIce

My Purse Addiction said:


> I love those flowery sandals- *they kinda remind me of the ones Carrie wore in SATC*. They're pretty expensive though- I think the look book said they were in the $800-$900 range (IIRC).


 

They remind me of that too MPA!  IIRC the price is $995.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yikes! I won't go near the $1000 mark unless they're exotic!


----------



## keya

I love the turquoise Ron Rons!


----------



## caterpillar

OMG $995? But they are so gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

They so are the SATC shoes - that's the first thing I thought of.  I love them, but only if they reach sale, not for $995.


----------



## shaq91

I like the green & pink np's!


----------



## glamgrl921

jh4200 said:


> They so are the SATC shoes - that's the first thing I thought of.  I love them, but only if they reach sale, not for $995.


I agree!  I saw them in the NM lookbook and was shocked how much they were!  That's alot of $$ for not much shoe.


----------



## bellezza

yeah, the mount street (the ones with the flower petals) are 995. they are going to be available at neiman marcus and jeffrey. i can't wait for them! i'm so annoyed though because they come in about 5 different colors and i can only buy one. i think when they come out you will find i have posted a poll for everyone to help me choose which color, because that is my favorite pair of shoes.


----------



## samhainophobia

Ooooo.  Silver Simples, on the Barneys website: http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/159016321,default,pd.html

I have a thing for shiny, in case you guys haven't noticed


----------



## bellezza

^ beautiful.


----------



## gemruby41

Horatio Sling 90mm at BG. $745 Colors are patent taupe, pink, & ivory.
*




*

Yoyo Sling at BG $845. White patent/cork


----------



## *Lo

Gem I cant see the pics do you think you could repost?


----------



## gemruby41

Sorry about that.


----------



## glamgrl921

gemruby41 said:


> Sorry about that.


I'm not into such a low heel having an exposed platform like that.  I think hidden might have been better.  they are prob super comfy though!


----------



## *Lo

Thank you so much Gem!  The pink are cute


----------



## sdesaye

I can't believe these aren't in the US. NAP UK.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Those are kinda cute... I called netaporter today and found out if you want something on the UK site, that isn't on the US one, they can send them to you..


----------



## sdesaye

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^ Those are kinda cute... I called netaporter today and found out if you want something on the UK site, that isn't on the US one, they can send them to you..


 

I've done that before---but usually duty is involved.  Too bad I can't get them to deliver to the hotel by the airport.  My boyfriend flies in there almost every week, either that or Frankfurt.


----------



## fmd914

sdesaye said:


> I can't believe these aren't in the US. NAP UK.


 


I had been waiting forever for those and they finally had a few pairs in last month.  I love them!  They are not near as "bee" looking as I was worried about!


----------



## sdesaye

They are interesting, but unless they were on deep-deep clearance I don't know.  They make me wish for a green and lavender color instead.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

As much as I love yellow for right now I wasn't feeling them at first glance. Had I just seen the shoes and not with an outfit, they would have been  or  to me. BUT, since I looked at the NAP model, I think they are kinda cute. I love the way they dress the NAP mani's. Visuals are everything!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Oh I do like the color


----------



## evolkatie

So many Ivory colored shoes... 

btw, does anyone know how the color 'milk' compares to 'ivory' or 'bone'? I need to hunt down a pair of new simples in a nude color and so far my choice is Milk but Nordies say they only have a 35 but that they'll call me when the new Bone color is available. I already have a pair of white new simples and if bone is similar to that, theres no point.


----------



## gemruby41

caterpillar said:


> Is this available only at CL boutiques or will it be at Nordstrom/Saks/Neimans at all?


These are on the NM website.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000cat000141cat13030734cat15470740cat17930733


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Pre-order on Saks.com:








http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1228785919816&ev19=1:26



Some sizes pre-order, some in stock:

Nude patent Decoltissimo


----------



## My Purse Addiction

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1228785919845&ev19=1:44





http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1228785919847&ev19=1:45






http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1228785919853&ev19=1:48





http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1228785919855&ev19=1:49


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Deezam! Those VCs went up by almost a $100!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah I know! Most of those shoes I posted are $895 and up. The black strappy ones are $1500!!! His new shoes are getting really expensive.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ugh! That is discouraging!


----------



## JetSetGo!

See ya at sale time!


----------



## gemruby41

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Yeah I know! Most of those shoes I posted are $895 and up. The black strappy ones are $1500!!! *His new shoes are getting really expensive*.


ITA MPA.  For $1500, I would rather buy exotics.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah seriously! Except I don't even want to know how much the new exotics are going to be ush:


----------



## samhainophobia

****.  I'm kind of in love with these, and they're totally not even my style!  Ugh.  C'mon, sales...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

JetSetGo! said:


> See ya at sale time!


Yep, I am planning my sales strategy now! LOL!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Yeah seriously! Except I don't even want to know how much the new exotics are going to be ush:


Now that's scary!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Looks like they are trying to make their money back from the last fire sale!


----------



## fmd914

jimmyshoogirl said:


> As much as I love yellow for right now I wasn't feeling them at first glance. Had I just seen the shoes and not with an outfit, they would have been  or  to me. BUT, since I looked at the NAP model, I think they are kinda cute. I love the way they dress the NAP mani's. Visuals are everything!!


 

Here's a visual.  Realized I had never posted pics - I just posted more in the post pics thread....they are really cute...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those are pretty! Are they suede also? Hmm... and the list grows!


----------



## fmd914

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Those are pretty! Are they suede also? Hmm... and the list grows!


 

Nope, these are satin.  Your yellow declics gave me hope that if I ever found these they would work for me.  And I LOVE them!


----------



## intheevent

what are these? they are so cute. anyone know the style name and price? i went back a few pages and didn't see the info.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ They're like the high heel version of Sperry's!


----------



## intheevent

^^LOL - sexy and preppy at the same time


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i looove the new pink and white VCs!!! ... wish they weren't so expensive!


----------



## rainyjewels

hmmmmm can someone please explain to me why the nude decolts are 595 but the black patent ones are 645?


----------



## cllover

I love the new VCs but am scared of Lauren Conrad feet... I think I'd need to try them on first.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! cllover, not LC, that is Kristen Cavaileri (sp?) - one of her arch rivals!

fmd - now you are giving me hope!

rainy - good question. Prob because the black ones are more popular. Supply and demand!


----------



## Vixxen

I think these are growing on me. I just can't spend that much right now ;(.


----------



## cllover

Jimmyshoogirl, shows how much I pay attention to whatever show they're on!  LC/KC Paris/Nicole - same difference!  Well, I do know Paris is the blonde


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aren't they all blonde?


----------



## cllover

^LOL can't keep up with Nicole's hair color.  And I absolutely cannot tell the difference between Lauren, Kristin, and Heidi Montag.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know that Kristin is the one with the toes, but that's about it.


----------



## lilmissb

Well I know if you see a blonde with a wonky eye, that Paris. Oh and she's usually got someone else's bf in tow!!!  *meow* (I'm going straight to hell for being mean!)


----------



## angelie

gemruby41 said:


> Sorry about that.


 

is it me or do those shoes look coral not pink


----------



## lilmissb

^I know what you mean but it could just be lighting or the camera mode. I'd say it's the same pink as jimmyshoogirl's rolandos. That seems to be the pink they have in for spring.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm pretty sure it's not the same pink as the Rolandos at all.  The Horatios are clearly a pastel color, and the Rolandos are fluorescent.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Laureen, I agree. They are not the same color.


----------



## sdesaye

I think they might be a neon pink, similar to the NP's at Saks that Peter sent out.


----------



## Marisa783

BG has the gold Rolandos online 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200


----------



## sara999

vixx i was liking those brown shoes too...but not anymore at teh price!


----------



## sdesaye

Does anyone know if the gold pair on BG is a 120 or 140?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Rolandos only come in one height--IIRC, it's higher than the Declic 120, but lower than the 140.


----------



## sdesaye

Aahhhh!  They must be around 130.  I know I've had them on my feet before and they were rather high for any serious walking.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I'm pretty sure it's not the same pink as the Rolandos at all.  The Horatios are clearly a pastel color, and the Rolandos are fluorescent.




Hmmm, it's really weird, on the webiste the pink rolandos looked bright pink-ish and then jimmyshoogirl's ones looked fluro but I thought it was just the pic (I was just glad it wasn't baby pink). Hmmm, not keen on the pastel colour thing. Is it meant to be a coral or peachy kinda colour?


----------



## rainyjewels

whoa....those gold rolandos are GORGEOUS! why must they always take such pretty pictures?!?! ahhh.....is this the same rose gold color as the VPs that recently went on sale at saks?


----------



## lilmissb

I think so rainy.


----------



## sakura

*rainyjewels*, I think it's the same one that Saks has!


----------



## samhainophobia

From Peter:







I saw the pewter VPs when I was at Saks last week.  They're really gorgeous.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

The picture is not showing up...just a small box with an "x" in it.


----------



## samhainophobia

Huh, shows up on my computer.  Well, I can't save/upload to Photobucket/mess around with resizing until later tonight, but I'll give that a shot in a few hours and see if that works better for others.


----------



## sdesaye

^^^^^White Balanced (VP's from Peter).


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those pythons...


----------



## samhainophobia

Thanks, sdesaye!  That's a much better representation of the colors anyway .


----------



## lilmissb

^aaahhhh, they're beautiful, especially the python. How much are they?


----------



## Kamilla850

Hirschleifers has already received the lime green/neon yellow patent Ron Rons.  They also have them in nude patent.  
Some others that I remember are gorgeous roccia python new simples and roccia python peanut (?) wedges.  

They also still have lots of good things on sale now like Forever Tina and Very Brode.  I think that they are currently 50% off but they usually take the discount to 70% off the day after christmas.   Lots of good things are usually left within the first few days of the 70% discount.


----------



## sakura

*Kamilla850*, what is Hirschleifers?  I haven't come across that name before.  Is it a department store?


----------



## luxurina

sakura said:


> *Kamilla850*, what is Hirschleifers? I haven't come across that name before. Is it a department store?


 
Yes please I wanna know too


----------



## YaYa3

me, too!  what the HELL is hirschleifers???


----------



## Kamilla850

It's a boutique on Long Island, NY, in the Americana Manhasset mall.  Here is a link to the mall:  http://www.americanamanhasset.com/#storeId=HIRSHLEIFER'S%20SHOE%20SALON&folderId=/visit/stores&

They carry a decent selection of CLs each season so I like to stop by there when I'm in the area.  And I always find good things that go on sale each season, one year I got a pair of CL boots for under $400.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I emailed Peter about the python Very Prives he just sent pictures out of and he said they're already gone!


----------



## *Lo

^^^I was unable to get ANY of those VP's!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lilmissb said:


> ^aaahhhh, they're beautiful, especially the python. How much are they?


$1165


----------



## lilmissb

Why torture us then with pics if there are none left??

Thanks jimmyshoogirl


----------



## samhainophobia

My Purse Addiction said:


> I emailed Peter about the python Very Prives he just sent pictures out of and he said they're already gone!


 
ROFL!  Seriously??  I wonder if that happened after he sent the email or if they were already gone beforehand?  (And if they were gone beforehand...why send a pic with them in there?  Because that could only result in him being bombarded with inquiries for unavailable shoes.)

I wonder how many pairs they got in the first place?

IF I ever decide that I want python, I think I'll just go the SO route and get a really special color for the tip.


----------



## samhainophobia

Sorry for the double post, but it won't let me edit my last one .  Anyway, I saw the aqua suede Ron Rons in Saks tonight.  They're lovely -- it's a really gorgeous color -- but I think that seeing them in person killed my jones for them unless they make it to sale.  I love funky colorful shoes and have no problem working them into my wardrobe and getting a lot of wear out of them, but I don't know that I need to pay $600 for aqua suede shoes, as pretty as they are.  You know?  

Whew .


----------



## sdesaye

From Peter - VP's (Silver, Gold & Pewter)


----------



## JetSetGo!

samhainophobia said:


> Sorry for the double post, but it won't let me edit my last one .  Anyway, I saw the aqua suede Ron Rons in Saks tonight.  They're lovely -- it's a really gorgeous color -- but I think that seeing them in person killed my jones for them unless they make it to sale.  I love funky colorful shoes and have no problem working them into my wardrobe and getting a lot of wear out of them, but I don't know that I need to pay $600 for aqua suede shoes, as pretty as they are.  You know?
> 
> Whew .



I love when I'm cured by seeing the shoes in real life. 
Of course, sometimes the opposite happens too! ush:


----------



## sdesaye

samhainophobia said:


> Sorry for the double post, but it won't let me edit my last one . Anyway, I saw the aqua suede Ron Rons in Saks tonight. They're lovely -- it's a really gorgeous color -- but I think that seeing them in person killed my jones for them unless they make it to sale. I love funky colorful shoes and have no problem working them into my wardrobe and getting a lot of wear out of them, but I don't know that I need to pay $600 for aqua suede shoes, as pretty as they are. You know?
> 
> Whew .


 
Well, since I ordered a pair of shoes with that exact suede---I'm really curious.  Are they more of a turquoise or an aqua?  I'm thinking Carolina Panther's here.


----------



## samhainophobia

Carolina Panthers is pretty accurate.


----------



## sdesaye

EXCELLENT!  Thank you.


----------



## lilmissb

^Is that a nice bright shade?


----------



## sdesaye

First, its too late to make any changes but, I've seen a few different pictures of the Aqua/Turquoise Ron Rons. I'm curious which is more accurate. See my visual aids. I'm hoping for something (tone-wise) closer to the Panther's colors (not necessarily the same saturation).


----------



## samhainophobia

The one on the far left looks more accurate to what I saw in-store, but I just glanced at the shoe pretty quickly.


----------



## cllover

Siiigh I love the new suede ronrons - need to wait until they appear on ebay though as I so cannot buy anything now.


----------



## sdesaye

Okay.  Not quite what I was aiming for, but it will still work with my wardrobe. Thank you.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I agree with samhainophobia.


----------



## lilmissb

I love the brightness of the turquoise ronrons. In the middle photo, is the pink supposed to be pink or fuschia? If it's the fuschia it looks a bit washed out, did you alter it in photoshop?


----------



## sdesaye

^^ I white balanced the photo and bumped the saturation to match how the pink was described (cotton candy) to me.


----------



## lilmissb

^I thought the pink ronron was supposed to be fuschia?? Unless they have 2 shades this season??


----------



## sdesaye

^^^I'm not sure because I haven't seen either.  But, the SA (who sees fuchsia every year) told me it was cotton candy colored.  (personal note - the cotton candy I remember is more of a bubblegum or barbie pink).  At this point its water under the bridge----because the shoes have been ordered.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I am curious about the coral.


----------



## lilmissb

I look forward to the posts so we can see them IRL!


----------



## noah8077

barneys.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/PG_159016379_TH.jpg 
Christian Louboutin 100MM RND TOE SHORT VAMP PUMP- $595.00 

Are these the Ron Rons?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah!  Someone buy!


----------



## noah8077

They are on my birthday wish list!!!

I need them!


----------



## rainyjewels

anyone see the python wedges peter sent over? anyone know how much they are?


----------



## ally143

rainyjewels said:


> anyone see the python wedges peter sent over? anyone know how much they are?


 
$1210 with shipping


----------



## rdgldy

so nice!!


----------



## sdesaye

How do the Ron Rons differ from Declic's??????


----------



## lilmissb

I think the declics have a more pointed shaped toe and they have a platform. I think I'm the same size in both. Is this correct girls?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup!


----------



## samhainophobia

The python wedges were cute.

I wish there were VPs in nude patent and not just NPs (eta: at Saks/in Peter's emails)!  Oh well.  Money I don't need to spend anyway, I suppose.


----------



## *Lo

I heard those NP's were not nude they were bone


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks ally for the info - those python wedges, mmm mmm! so cute and look so comfy! maybe they'll make it to sale...hehehe...


----------



## ally143

rainyjewels said:


> thanks ally for the info - those python wedges, mmm mmm! so cute and look so comfy! maybe they'll make it to sale...hehehe...


 
You're welcome!! I asked him as soon as I got the email, but I can't keep getting more shoes, specially at that price...hopefully they'll make it to the sale!


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone have a picture of the exotics the LV boutique has at all? In particular the cream & black lizard VP's. Oh and the gold croc as well. Sorry, not sure if they're new or old. Thanks!


----------



## ronsdiva

I can post them since I am on my ibook, but Peter sent pics of the new yoyo (85's). There was a gorgeous yellow, a bright pink and a dark navy. I loved all of the colors, but those yellow....


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the exotics the LV boutique has at all? In particular the cream & black lizard VP's. Oh and the gold croc as well. Sorry, not sure if they're new or old. Thanks!


 
They might be buried in this thread somewhere.  I think Asha posted a pic a while back.  If not this thread, check the lizard threads from October.


----------



## karwood

Was anybody able to open Joe's photo album? I got his email on the new CL Spring Collection coming to NM .


----------



## LavenderIce

He sent that email a few times.  I guess he was having problems with the link, but it should work.


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> He sent that email a few times. I guess he was having problems with the link, but it should work.


 
I did get three emails from him. I have copied all the addresses he provided and pasted them onto my browser. So far, I still keep getting an error message. Have you been able to open the album?


----------



## JetSetGo!

rainyjewels said:


> thanks ally for the info - those python wedges, mmm mmm! so cute and look so comfy! maybe they'll make it to sale...hehehe...



I'm so glad the Miss Boxe is back! They are so pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I wonder if these are a true red...


----------



## ally143

I have a weakness for wedges!! Those pythons are very tempting!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Me too! They may not be the sexiest CLs, but they are so pretty and wearable! I could honestly have these in every color


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Lav*, I'll have a look.
*
karwood*, are you referring to the sneak peek at the look book or of actual shoes? If it's of the actual shoes, can someone share the link with me? I've only got Joe's lookbook peek.


----------



## ronsdiva

I do like those wedges & I am with Ally, that python. 

Also I noticed Saks got the pigalle 100's back in black and beige for preorder.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229371353696


----------



## bellezza

python wedges? 

thank you for the note on the pigalles at saks. i've been looking for a new pair.


----------



## balmiu

Saks has these 




http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1229384216218&ev19=1:9


----------



## cllover

^ Cool!  I think I'd like them in red.  They remind me of the fall Jimmy Choos.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

balmiu said:


> Saks has these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1229384216218&ev19=1:9


 

i love these!!!


----------



## rdgldy

On Barneys website-I think I might really like these:


----------



## natassha68

New at Barney's NYC


----------



## ashakes

And to add to the above ones posted.


----------



## eggpudding

WOW.. the lilac/light lavender? Ron Rons are gorgeous!!


----------



## gemruby41

Python Rolando at BG for $1195.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Netaporter UK has these, they look a lot like the Armadillo. I like the color

Turbella Metallic Sandals





http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37616#


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gemruby41 said:


> Python Rolando at BG for $1195.



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## natassha68

*Gem*- Your Killing me !!!





gemruby41 said:


> Python Rolando at BG for $1195.


----------



## jh4200

Lol Natassha, I thought of you the second I saw those.


----------



## natassha68

jh4200 said:


> Lol Natassha, I thought of you the second I saw those.



  your funny !


----------



## natassha68

These are the Gold Metallics from BG, Thought I would be an enabler like Gem lol !!


----------



## gemruby41

Hot damn!! They look great on you natassha! I like the Rolandos, but they are too high for me.


----------



## lilmissb

That python rolando, is that the "natural" colour? It's so hot my I think I might like that print in a diff shoe. Not sure, would have to try it on.


----------



## natassha68

Thanks so much *Gem*, I do understand about the Rolando's, they are not for everyone unfortunately .

Yes,*Lilmiss*, those are Natural Python, not sure if they are Roccia, they don't look glazed at all.... anyone??


----------



## gemruby41

Mrs Box at BG for $695. Available in ivory and black patent.


----------



## ashakes

natassha68 said:


> These are the Gold Metallics from BG, Thought I would be an enabler like Gem lol !!



Natasha, those look amazing on you! I got them too! LOL

And, those python rolandos are beautiful. I'm waiting for Saks to get them b/c I have a HUGE end of the year gift card I plan on using to probably pay for a good majority of my CLs for the first half of the year. 

I just ordered these 2 minutes ago...lilac nappa leather VPs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oooh! those look like the Super Prives (or whatever they are called with more platform). They are so pretty in Lilac Patent!


----------



## ashakes

Oh yeah, they might be the Hyper Prive.  Honestly, one never knows with NM anyways b/c they have pre-orders and tend to send something else. lol


----------



## Butterfly*

WTH?! I need to visit NM, right now!!!!

*Nat* - the Golds are stunning!


----------



## Butterfly*

Why do the Lilac Hyper Prives look odd??? (on NM)


----------



## Butterfly*

They look to be cut higher...


----------



## Butterfly*

I LOVE the color...but they seem to be Jazz?


----------



## samhainophobia

love them, Natassha!


----------



## sdesaye

I think they look odd because the platform is thicker and still covered/hidden.


----------



## LavenderIce

Butterfly* said:


> They look to be cut higher...


 
Yeah, there are styles called the Hyper Prive and Super Prive for resort/spring 09.  I think they have thicker platforms.


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Asha, Butter, *and *Samhainophibia *!!


----------



## natassha68

I don't know, I'm just not loving those NM ones.... maybe it's the platform,,, is to high for the heel?? funny balance maybe??.... have to see them IRL I suppose


----------



## samhainophobia

Black grease NPs on Neiman Marcus -- http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

Looks like black greasepaint as far as I can tell, anyway.

Also lilac suede NPs -- http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

I like the black grease.  If I were in the market for a pair of NPs, I think those would probably be near the top of my list.

BTW, I am ROFLMAO that Barney's has an entry called "140MM OT *DOCKSIDER* PLAT SLING" (no picture yet) -- because have y'all seen these shoes?  That is EXACTLY what they look like.    (I kind of hate them.  LOL.)

ETA -- also, black leather VPs are now $795 on the Saks website but still $770 at NM.com.  Not sure what that's about.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Butterfly* said:


> Why do the Lilac Hyper Prives look odd??? (on NM)



That was the first thought that popped up too.  Those look, dare I say, fake?....just not very CL-like at all, proportion-wise or aesthetic-wise.


----------



## cllover

^That's exactly what I was thinking!  I love the color, but the platform/cut looks off.  They ought to have just made VPs in that color.


----------



## intheevent

I like the docksiders!


----------



## ashakes

Well, I purchased them wanting to see them IRL b/c I love the color.  I agree that the silhouette looks a bit off b/c of the platform, but I don't think stock photos always do justice to some styles.  I will post when they come, which will be next year. haha


----------



## Stinas

NM Short Hills got these in recently.....I love them, but thought you guys might like to see what they look like on.....they come in black, nude & red(not sure of other colors)
Excuse my need for a pedi...plus these are a size too small


















Here are model pics of the clik ones....im forgetting all the names today lol  They remind me of my Minibouts


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for the pictures, Stinas!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Stinas said:


> Here are model pics of the clik ones....im forgetting all the names today lol  They remind me of my Minibouts



Thanks for the pics Stinas! I'm warming up to these, they look a lot better once on the foot.


----------



## sara999

thanks for the pictures stinas! i might have to make a wedge exception...those are quite cute!

i am still not sold on the open clics. i liked the minibout (after months and months) but the hole is just strange here. it's too big and too small all at the same time. it just seems accidental


----------



## lilmissb

They look different IRL, thanks Stinas! I'm actually coming around to the open clics but I think I only like them in red a la Carmen Electra


----------



## laureenthemean

I think I kind of like the Open Clic, more so than the Minibout.  I am still not sure as to whether I like them enough to purchase them, though.


----------



## samhainophobia

I actually like the Open Clic a _lot_ better than the Minibout (and have ever since I saw the stock pics!), but not enough to buy.  Too many other shoes, too little time .


----------



## rdgldy

thanks for sharing-don't feel the love just yet, though.


----------



## natassha68

*Stinas*- Are you crazy??, your pedicure looks flawless !!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

A couple new things in at Horatio that I don't think have be pictured before. The Jeffersons may have been, but maybe not in Navy Suede


----------



## JetSetGo!

This just in at Saks (from Peter)


----------



## carlinha

^i LOVE those silver python yoyos... damn!!!  another must-have!!!


----------



## sara999

i can't help it. i find the loafer-esque shoes so adorable! i just picture them (in blue) in some sort of cute sexy-sweet sailor outfit (but not a costume! just an homage)


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> ^i LOVE those silver python yoyos... damn!!!  another must-have!!!




Python Yoyos $960!!! How much are the navy blue boat shoe slings?


----------



## lilmissb

sara999 said:


> i can't help it. i find the loafer-esque shoes so adorable! i just picture them (in blue) in some sort of cute sexy-sweet sailor outfit (but not a costume! just an homage)




True! I can see Christina in her sailor outfit with these shoes on as in Candy Man. I've actually loved these since I saw them on the new season preview. Cute but probably towards the $1k mark. I'll wait until they go on sale I think!!!


----------



## blackmango

i love the python yoyos....*note to self - i must resist!* just ordered the lilac metallic turbella from NAP....so ban!


----------



## *Lo

Those python yoyo's are HOT


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Don't know if these have been posted, sorry if they had. 
Saks


----------



## JetSetGo!

I've not seen them yet! Thanks for posting.


----------



## laureenthemean

Pretty!  I hope they come in metallics.


----------



## LavenderIce

^Or in satins.


----------



## sara999

half podium half d'orsay!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^And half Gres! Wait, I guess that would make it thirds.


----------



## jh4200

Those would be stunning in a metallic.


----------



## carlinha

New arrivals @ BG... email Becca_Levi@bergdorfgoodman.com if interested:

Simple pump cork






Yoyo Zeppa in Pink and Turquoise Suede





Numero Prive in white patent with cork heel





Miss Boxe in Roccia Python





Rolando in Roccia python (also gold & bronze in stock)


----------



## carlinha

last one @ BG

Horatio sling(?) in black patent & roccia python





**PINK AND BEIGE PYTHON ROLANDOS COMING SOON!!!


----------



## carlinha

some styles available at the Hong Kong boutique...

email ChristianLouboutinHK@peddergroup.com if interested
ask for Jeffy
prices listed are HongKong Dollar
they only accept American Express

Brown and Blue Glittart VPs ON SALE!!!





Pink and Yellow Patent VP





HYPER PRIVE IN CAMEL, coming end of January


----------



## morfoula

ouuuuuuuuu yellow prives!


----------



## evolkatie

I guess the HK prices arent that bad. It comes out to a little bit cheaper since there are no taxes in HK (you would have to check w/ amex to see if there are any fees involved w/ international transactions).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

carlinha said:


> New arrivals @ BG... email Becca_Levi@bergdorfgoodman.com if interested:
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Pink and Turquoise Suede



I love those Turquoise Yoyo Zeppas, they are so pretty


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

woah.. those cork simples are uh... different. ush:


----------



## xpiscesx

in black for pre-order!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

oh dear ... i hope those make it sale! I  them but probably can't stomach the price tag!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Peter sent these


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ hehehe that second pair is jimmy choo i belive


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ hehehe that second pair is jimmy choo i belive



I know, I just looked, and noticed it.. sorry:shame: It was supposed to be this


----------



## rainyjewels

oh my....are those nude decolts?!?!?!?!


----------



## hlp_28

rainyjewels said:


> oh my....are those nude decolts?!?!?!?!


 
Yes, they are decolts. Just got myself a pair


----------



## lilmissb

^hlp, where did you get them? Did you order them from the states?


----------



## samhainophobia

I like this one a LOT.  I can't decide whether I like the black or gold better -- would need to actually try them or see modeling pics, I think.  Still, this one keeps catching my attention every time I see it.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Peter sent these


----------



## JetSetGo!

These pix in from Peter


----------



## JetSetGo!

Plus this one from Madison Ave, courtesy of Butterfly


----------



## eggpudding

The new python Rolandos are TO. DIE. FOR 
I wonder how much they are?


----------



## ashakes

Double Post.


----------



## ashakes

eggpudding said:


> The new python Rolandos are TO. DIE. FOR
> I wonder how much they are?


 

The python rolandos are $1195. Barneys also has them in the roccia, pink, and turquoise as does Saks.


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Plus this one from Madison Ave, courtesy of Butterfly



BTW these are Pink.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here are some pix I took outside CL Madison Ave tonight.

Python Rolandos in Pink and Aqua


----------



## JetSetGo!

Simple in White, Pink and Red Patent
New Simple Pink Suede, Purple Suede
Nude & Black Patent Pigalle 120


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! I love you Jet! I've been dying to see what the Aqua rolandos look like. I like these ones A LOT! Better than the ones Saks has for sure!

I love the suede new simples. Would love the nude pigalles but I'm sure I'd break my neck when I tried to walk in them!!!

edit: are they supposed to be hot pink suede?


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Pigalle 120?  No!  My feet hate Pigalles...


----------



## lv_luva

JetSetGo! said:


> These pix in from Peter





Do you know if those Miss Boxe in nude or bone?


----------



## foxycleopatra

lv_luva said:


> Do you know if those Miss Boxe in nude or bone?



The Miss Boxe at Saks and CL Madison Ave. are all camel patent (like the camel patent Decollete 868's).


----------



## ronsdiva

Those aqua python rolandos are tdf! Thanks for the eye candy. I really like the new simples in the pink and purple suede also.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Jet*.  The rolandos are incredible.  I may have to learn to like wearing them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lv_luva said:


> Do you know if those Miss Boxe in nude or bone?



The regular leather (not Patent) with the stacked heel from Saks is Bone.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here is another pic so you can see the Camel Miss Boxe (bottom left) compared to the Nude Pigalle in the next cubby over.


----------



## flowergirly

Bravo!!! 


These are new, no?

bergdorfgoodman.com/products/ap/BGX0AG6_ap.jpg
bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mp/BGX0AGX_mp.jpg

For some reason, TPF is blocking Bergdorf pictures now. 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mp/BGX0AG6_mp.jpg
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/ap/BGX0AG6_ap.jpg
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/ap/BGX0AGX_ap.jpg
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mp/BGX0AGX_mp.jpg


----------



## hlp_28

JetSetGo! said:


> Here is another pic so you can see the Camel Miss Boxe (bottom left) compared to the Nude Pigalle in the next cubby over.



Is this from Madison? Anyone knows whether the nude Yoyo is 85mm or 100mm?? Thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yes, that is Madison Avenue. I believe those are 85, but I am not sure.


----------



## JetSetGo!

From Peter


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the New Simples way better than original. They look very nice.


----------



## javaboo

Holts just got some true red rolandos


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Those nude Pigalles are just amazingly gorgeous  Why do they have to be 120mm though?!


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> Holts just got some true red rolandos



Ooohhh! Are they red like the open clics that Carmen Electra wore? Are they patent?


----------



## JetSetGo!

javaboo said:


> Holts just got some true red rolandos


 

Now_ that_ is special!


----------



## lilgooseberry

i want!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

To. Die. For.

Must not buy exotics, must not buy exotics...



JetSetGo! said:


> From Peter


----------



## Miss_Q

JetSetGo! said:


> From Peter


 
Are those Nude New Simples??


----------



## JetSetGo!

I believe so.


----------



## javaboo

Yep its like the open clic color. It was a really nice shade of red. I took a picture of it but have to figure out how to get it off my phone.


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehe! I cant work out how to get them off mine either for the time being.

I'm really liking the open clic in red so maybe to stop myself doubling up on styles I might get the open clics instead??? One day.


----------



## javaboo

Does anyone know which shoe is called the Madame Claude? It is described to look like the Turbella without the pleating and a thinner platform.


----------



## JetSetGo!

javaboo said:


> I took a picture of it but have to figure out how to get it off my phone.



I usually just send it to my email.


----------



## noah8077

I sent them to my email until I figured out my bluetooth, and now I send them that way!


----------



## javaboo

Okay finally found a way to get the photos off my phone. Sorry its kinda fuzzy but I was sneaking it because there were tons of SAs walking around. I think they are $735 CAD (need to double check).


----------



## lilmissb

ooh, very nice.


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm still so torn on the Rolando.  I finally tried it on in black patent in Saks (at a SA's urging), and I liked it.  Didn't love, but liked.  But every time I see a picture, all I can think is "That shoe looks RIDICULOUS."

Guess it shouldn't go on my "buy" list yet, eh?


----------



## techie81

Ohhh I saw that red in person. So gorgeous!


----------



## fmd914

Java - thanks for posting!  I am trying NOT to buy any more Rolandos since I don't wear mine, but that red and the natural roccia python are claling my name!!!!


----------



## javaboo

*Fmd*: No problem! You should at least get something in that red cuz its really really pretty!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That red is really pretty. It looks like candy!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fortuna Platform Pumps- Netaporter





http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37615


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks for the pic *java*!  I truly love that patent red, so vibrant!  However, I'm so torn for the Rolando style: haven't tried it but have seen so much comment here on how uncomfortable they are.  I love beautiful shoes, but also want them to be functional 

*lilmissb*, I actually like the open-clic style quite a lot and I've bought the black patent one in the Paris boutique.  It's THE most comfortable style I've tried for that day and they look cute.  So I decided immediately to buy them instead of the black patent Ron Ron.  There wasn't the red ones yet on the day I was there, otherwise I would have bought them as well.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Gemibabe* They aren't really that uncorforatable. They just take a little breaking in, but so do most CLs!

*Java* Thanks so much for posting!!! I have been in search of a true red shoe for a few months now, but since I have the dark red Rolandos, I think I would like something different. I would really loooove a True Red Jazz Decollete. Can you imagine???


----------



## rilokiley

samhainophobia said:


> I'm still so torn on the Rolando.  I finally tried it on in black patent in Saks (at a SA's urging), and I liked it.  Didn't love, but liked.  But every time I see a picture, all I can think is "That shoe looks RIDICULOUS."
> 
> Guess it shouldn't go on my "buy" list yet, eh?



ITA!!  I can't make up my mind on the Rolando.  When I see pics of other ladies wearing them (esp VB), sometimes it looks so good!  But at other angles, the shoe looks so weird to me... like a Danish clog or something 

Maybe I should just try it on.


----------



## lexa*

rilokiley said:


> ITA!!  I can't make up my mind on the Rolando.  When I see pics of other ladies wearing them (esp VB), sometimes it looks so good!  But at other angles, the shoe looks so weird to me... like a Danish clog or something
> 
> Maybe I should just try it on.



The toe reminds me of the front a boat.  I also need to try some on to check out how they look.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Some new pix from Peter

Catenita with Stacked Heel






Open Clic





And this one is my absolute test of CCLO strength....
Miss Boxe in Leopard Patent


----------



## lulabee

^^The Miss Boxe is hotttt!


----------



## gemibebe

JetSetGo! said:


> *Gemibabe* They aren't really that uncorforatable. They just take a little breaking in, but so do most CLs!
> 
> Thanks for the advice *Jet*! Like others, I think that I just need to try the Rolandos!  However, if I really like the style, I plan to buy the python ones which are really really gorgeous


----------



## JetSetGo!

I hope you get them! They are going to look fabulous on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

I want those gold Catenitas!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ah! I never get that name right! 
They would look HOT on you!


----------



## Noegirl05

Do we think the open click is camel or nude...


----------



## javaboo

JetSetGo! said:


> *Java* Thanks so much for posting!!! I have been in search of a true red shoe for a few months now, but since I have the dark red Rolandos, I think I would like something different. I would really loooove a True Red Jazz Decollete. Can you imagine???



*JSG*: I'm wanting a pair of true red CLs too. I think they are coming out in the NP and VP too so I might get one of those (leaning towards the NP). Red Jazz Decollete sound so pretty but I don't know if the shade will look the same (ex: Carmel Jazz vs Patent Carmel). 

*Gemibabe*: I didn't find them too comfortable either but it could be because I have longer toes so it feels crammed up.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Noegirl05 said:


> Do we think the open click is camel or nude...



I think its darker than Nude, but it's so hard to tell in the pix.


----------



## lilgooseberry

i've got this weird feeling in my tummy that the new simples in the new collection in burgundy was marked as a sale item in hk and wasnt supposed to and i bought my pigalles instead, they are like burgundy wine red colour right?


----------



## sakura

Yes, Saks had the wine New Simples for the F/W collection.  They weren't on sale.


----------



## lovely&amazing

laureenthemean said:


> I want those gold Catenitas!


 
*I SECOND THIS IN THE WORST WAY!!!!*


----------



## rainyjewels

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37604

looks like nude suede VPs...NAP is calling them "fawn-brown", $860


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pretty! They are a little darker than their usual Nude.

$860?? Ouch!


----------



## samhainophobia

They're really lovely, though I'd be a bit concerned about keeping that color suede clean.

A bit OT -- does anyone else really love looking at NAP's styling ideas?  I _love_ the pairing of those nude-ish suede VPs with dark denim cuffed capris (and really like the scarf/blazer with it too, actually) and am not sure I'd have thought of that on my own.  I've gotten some good ideas from NAP.  (Of course, there are also a few times when I've thought they've jumped the shark .)

ETA -- speaking of ouch, NAP is selling patent Simples for $625!  Yikes!


----------



## techie81

Hate NAP. Rarely see anything below a 36. ::grumble::


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Some CL's on Luisaviaroma


----------



## lolitablue

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Some CL's on Luisaviaroma


 

Love this pair!! I wonder how they'd look on.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ kate hudson wears those in the new instyle .. they look wonderful on her!


----------



## rainyjewels

are these 100mm declics? looks like it but i can't be sure...


----------



## jh4200

They're declic 120s (same as the old 100s, which actually measured 120).


----------



## JetSetGo!

Looks the like the lower height to me. I think that makes them 120s now that we've decided the higher ones are 140.

I like the Very Croise with the Luggage and Turquoise!

ETA: Ah! Jenn, you beat me to it!


----------



## rainyjewels

ahhhh, got it. thanks!! are they crazy expensive? wait...what am i asking...of course they are...i meant, how crazily expensive are they? lol..


----------



## rdgldy

I like the VCs and the price is not bad either-slightly more than Bergdorf's sale price on the black ones.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I know! So inexpensive (relatively, of course)!


----------



## rdgldy

And you know what I'm thinking????? Oh no, talk me out of this........................


----------



## JetSetGo!

You don't need those. You really don't! 
Go grab your favorite beauties out of your closet and put them on, stat!


----------



## jh4200

Rdgldy, step away!  You just got nude VPs, put them on as treatment immediately!

Rainy, for some reason I think they're 1195.  But I might just be making that up, sorry I don't remember better.


----------



## rdgldy

they are pre-order for March 31 so they wouldn't be for a while, huh??


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks for posting the python delice *Rainy*!  OMG, how come that there are so many python shoes coming out this season?  I'm totally crazy about python right now, this is not helping my bank account in any way...


----------



## carlinha

rainyjewels said:


> are these 100mm declics? looks like it but i can't be sure...



they cost $1195 and it is taking amazing willpower for me not to order a pair.  exotic skins are my weakness


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those shoes are just hideous! 
Dreadful! Horrid! Digusting!
You don't want those.


----------



## jh4200

^ Says the woman who wants red lizard declics...


----------



## carlinha

jh4200 said:


> ^ Says the woman who wants red lizard declics...


----------



## lilmissb

^So if they're not coming until end of March there couldn't be any harm in pre-ordering??? For me, I'm not enabling anyone else here!!! I dare not when we're all in CCLO....


----------



## rdgldy

I didn't hear anything you just said (wink, wink)!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ugh!! When will they bring the 140 exotic declic's in?! I guess that is good.


----------



## lilmissb

rdgldy said:


> I didn't hear anything you just said (wink, wink)!!




 Although Peter just popped my bubble! He said the python declics were available NOW! ARGH. Good thing I don't have enough in the bank for them...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yellow Hyper Prive's


----------



## lilmissb

Oooohhh, pretty! The HP looks better IRL than the stock photo!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I haven't seen them IRL, but the pictures make them look like fakes. I do love yellow though!


----------



## laureenthemean

That picture of the yellow HP actually looks pretty good.


----------



## rilokiley

*jimmy*, ITA!  they look like fake VP's...


----------



## javaboo

The color looks nice but it kinda looks weird. I'm thinking they might make your foot look chunky near the front.


----------



## noah8077

There is nothing worse than chunky looking feet!


----------



## carlinha

why mess with a PERFECT profile (the VP)????


----------



## JetSetGo!

jh4200 said:


> ^ Says the woman who wants red lizard declics...



 Soooo Busted!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i want these


----------



## lilmissb

^whoa!


----------



## *Lo

NakedMosher those are soooooooooo beautiful its rediculous!!  I love them


----------



## girliegirl

Nakedmosher, those are so beautiful. WOW, I'd sleep in those


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

why are they putting the site address on the ad like you can buy them. Just fix the site already! Is it that damn hard? (I know the story already)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmyshoogirl said:


> why are they putting the site address on the ad like you can buy them. Just fix the site already! Is it that damn hard? (I know the story already)


 
I know right?! ...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh man! Could you imagine what it would be like if we were able to click around and create our own shoe (like on the car sites)!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh man! Could you imagine what it would be like if we were able to click around and create our own shoe (like on the car sites)!


 
hahaha do you think that's whats taking them so long to get their dang site updated!!!

customize your material
choose the tip color (or heel)

click and submit! 

FABULOUS!


----------



## techie81

There's a story about the site delay? Ooh I want to know.


----------



## lilmissb

^^naked - that would be positively DANGEROUS!!!


----------



## ronsdiva

So it looks like those yellow yoyos must be the 100mm with the straight heel...hmmmm. Which boutique is that?



JetSetGo! said:


> Here is another pic so you can see the Camel Miss Boxe (bottom left) compared to the Nude Pigalle in the next cubby over.


----------



## LavenderIce

rons--It's Madison.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

techie81 said:


> There's a story about the site delay? Ooh I want to know.


According to someone that went to a boutique and asked, Msr. Louboutin hates the idea of a site. Nothing long, dramatic, or drawn out.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> hahaha do you think that's whats taking them so long to get their dang site updated!!!
> 
> customize your material
> choose the tip color (or heel)
> 
> click and submit!
> 
> FABULOUS!



I hope this is NOT what they are doing!!! I would not be able to keep myself from maxing out my CCs. I would be creating all types of shoes, EVERYDAY!! I would have to commit myself to a real CCLO!


----------



## JetSetGo!

ronsdiva said:


> So it looks like those yellow yoyos must be the 100mm with the straight heel...hmmmm. Which boutique is that?



Madison Ave. The Yoyos have the sculpted heel, not straight.


----------



## ronsdiva

Dang, I did see Saks also has the sculpted heel, but I really wanted the 100mm with the straight. I will still probably get them if they are 85's. I don't have any yellow shoes adn those are such pretty color.

If the VP comes out in a true red in kid or jazz- they are coming home with me post haste.


----------



## techie81

jimmyshoogirl said:


> According to someone that went to a boutique and asked, Msr. Louboutin hates the idea of a site. Nothing long, dramatic, or drawn out.



Ahhh.  Thanks!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

No problem!


----------



## techie81

I could give him one of my college essays on the importance of maintaining your brand identity online in this post-information age.  He probably wouldn't sign my shoes ever again.


----------



## lilmissb

ronsdiva said:


> If the VP comes out in a true red in kid or jazz- they are coming home with me post haste.



Oooh, they would be coming home with me too! But maybe a patent or jazz for me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I have been dreaming of True Red Jazz Decolletes! I hope they come out with this material/colorway.


----------



## lilmissb

Actually I would love true red patent VP's with either gold or anthracite tips.  Might have to be a SO.


----------



## samhainophobia

Ooh, go red/gold!  That sounds fabulous.  I think that anthracite tips would be amazing with a blue VP -- blue glittart?  (Maybe too blingy?)


----------



## lilmissb

Not at all! I love blue and gold or anthracite together.


----------



## gemibebe

rainyjewels said:


> are these 100mm declics? looks like it but i can't be sure...



Thanks *rainy* for posting these.  What is the color of the one on the left?  Is it the rosa at the top of the below color swatch (thanks *sdesaye* for the swatch)?


----------



## gemibebe

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yellow Hyper Prive's








Thanks *jimmyshoo*!  I truly love the color!  Yellow is my weakness

Anyone knows what is the heel height of the Hyper Prive?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe a fellow yellow lover. I would think the heel is 140, since there is a double plat, but I am not for sure. I would like to know this as well. The VPs are 120s.


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> Thanks *rainy* for posting these.  What is the color of the one on the left?  Is it the rosa at the top of the below color swatch (thanks *sdesaye* for the swatch)?



Might be rosa. All the others look too light.

*sdesaye - *have they updated their swatches for 2009??


----------



## ashakes

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hehe a fellow yellow lover. I would think the heel is 140, since there is a double plat, but I am not for sure. I would like to know this as well. The VPs are 120s.



*I was told 130 mm.

*_And, those are the swatches that were sent to me as well._


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*,  I also think that if the swatch provides all the available python colors, that one should be rosa.  I really like the rosa on the color swatch and am even thinking on special-order one with this python.  However, the one on the Declic seems to be too dark for me


----------



## lilmissb

I like the iride.


----------



## sdesaye

gemibebe said:


> *lilmissb*, I also think that if the swatch provides all the available python colors, that one should be rosa. I really like the rosa on the color swatch and am even thinking on special-order one with this python. However, the one on the Declic seems to be too dark for me


 
I thought the exact same thing and changed my order to the opaque blue python (Jaws).


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh, can't wait to see your jaws! That would be lovely. What is the RRP they're charging for Jaws these days *sdesaye* if you don't mind me asking?

edit: that's the blue in the swatch above isn't it?


----------



## javaboo

Blue Lizard Simple Pumps (from Horatio) - $1795


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ oh my!


----------



## sdesaye

lilmissb said:


> Oooh, can't wait to see your jaws! That would be lovely. What is the RRP they're charging for Jaws these days *sdesaye* if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> edit: that's the blue in the swatch above isn't it?


 
Since I wasn't told differently my cost should be $1553.00-ish.  I'm doing a buttercup yellow for the jaws, bow and platform, the heel will be python.

No, not that one.  It's the lighter aqua colored opaque python.


----------



## jh4200

I wonder why so much?  Lizard VPs were $1395 and helmuts were $1275.  That's a big difference.


----------



## javaboo

My SA said she didn't know why the simple cost way more than the VPs either... the phone was staticky so I hope I heard it wrong but I remember repeating the number.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jh4200 said:


> I wonder why so much? Lizard VPs were $1395 and helmuts were $1275. That's a big difference.


 
price increase?


----------



## foxycleopatra

javaboo said:


> Blue Lizard Simple Pumps (from Horatio) - $1795



Those look way more stunning IRL than in those photos.  IRL it's got a purple, amethyst undertone to it.....not too dark of a blue (the photo depiction is darker than what it really is), and not the blue jean color from past seasons.  The price sticker shock is right, $1795  (maybe that's why they've been sitting in the boutique for a while now, over a month), they raised prices on the lizard exotics so the next time the boutiques get any lizard VP's it's most likely going to be north of $1795.


----------



## sdesaye

Maybe there's a shortage of lizards.


----------



## jh4200

Wow, that's incredible.  My lizard SO is basically out then.  Off to conjure up something new.


----------



## surlygirl

Question about the suede Ron Rons ... is the fuxia color the same as the VPs and the decolletes from the past season? Thanks!


----------



## sakura

*surlygirl*, they're more a candy cane pink.


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, *sakura*. That's what it looks like in the picture. I really want something in the deep, bright fuxia and was hoping that the Ron Rons could fit the bill.

Does anyone know if this season's yoyo zeppas are in the fuxia suede or the lighter pink? I think BG has them.


----------



## sakura

*surlygirl*, how about the fuxia VPs?  I think Saks still has them:







Posted by *sdesaye* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-118.html


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> *lilmissb*, I actually like the open-clic style quite a lot and I've bought the black patent one in the Paris boutique.  It's THE most comfortable style I've tried for that day and they look cute.  So I decided immediately to buy them instead of the black patent Ron Ron.  There wasn't the red ones yet on the day I was there, otherwise I would have bought them as well.



I'm so glad someone has them and thinks they're cute & comfy. So gonna get them I think...You must post your CL modelling pics in the "Post pics of your CL's" thread. I wanna see your amazing collection. And what's going on with your HL's?? I haven't seen you model any in ages...modelling pics of mine will come this week - yeah!


----------



## gemibebe

javaboo said:


> Blue Lizard Simple Pumps (from Horatio) - $1795



I saw a pink/fuchsia lizard simple pump in the JJR boutique in Paris.  Truly beautiful, but the price...


----------



## gemibebe

sdesaye said:


> Since I wasn't told differently my cost should be $1553.00-ish.  I'm doing a buttercup yellow for the jaws, bow and platform, the heel will be python.
> 
> No, not that one.  It's the lighter aqua colored opaque python.



*sdesaye*, your Jaws sounds so luscious!  Can't wait to see it!

Is the yellow for Hyper Prive called buttercup yellow?  Sounds so yummy!  I heard from Becky that it's not coming in VP or NP styles.  So probably I will consider a SO with this color as well.


----------



## gemibebe

sakura said:


> *surlygirl*, how about the fuxia VPs?  I think Saks still has them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by *sdesaye* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-118.html



*sakura*, I  the python VP!!!  Is that gold python?  Wonder if there's still anyway to get it or have to do a SO...


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb said:


> I'm so glad someone has them and thinks they're cute & comfy. So gonna get them I think...You must post your CL modelling pics in the "Post pics of your CL's" thread. I wanna see your amazing collection. And what's going on with your HL's?? I haven't seen you model any in ages...modelling pics of mine will come this week - yeah!



*lilmissb*, modeling pics are now in the post pics of your CL's thread  I'm still really new to CL, my obsession mainly started about 2 months ago and now I have about 8 pairs (already too much damage to my bank account).  I'm waiting to get a bit more to post my small collection: people have so beautiful collections here, it's unbelievable!!!

I'm seriously considering getting the patent red open-clic.  The color is beautiful and it looks cute on this style.  Will be waiting for news from the Paris boutique as they don't have them yet.  Curious that Paris is actually getting shoes later than US.

I haven't got any new HLs for quite a while, am waiting for my custom-made dresses to come plus the SS09 collections   Can't wait for your modeling pics though!


----------



## samhainophobia

gemibebe said:


> *sakura*, I  the python VP!!!  Is that gold python?  Wonder if there's still anyway to get it or have to do a SO...



They sold out at Saks in about 0.2 seconds, IIRC.


----------



## kaeleigh

gemibebe said:


> Thanks *rainy* for posting these. What is the color of the one on the left? Is it the rosa at the top of the below color swatch (thanks *sdesaye* for the swatch)?


I saw the Declic Python Saturday night in blue and natural.... I believe Saks Bal Harbour, Fl.
OMG soooo comfortable IMO. The blue is really dark, closer to the python simple photo. I would say 1/2 size up is perfect for me and I'm a US 6.5.
 These will be on my watch list.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

The Very Galaxys are up at Saks for pre-order

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446211201&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231168900273&ev19=1:10


----------



## sdesaye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The Very Galaxys are up at Saks for pre-order
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1231168900273&ev19=1:10


 
And they're gold!


----------



## rainyjewels

holy cow those are gorgeous...glad they're finally available somewhere online!


----------



## gemibebe

OMG, the gold ones are gorgeous and they're $1,295!  But anyone knows if this style runs TTS or needs to size up?


----------



## sdesaye

Okay, seriously....Before I'm willing to splurge on these can someone please inform me how these can be worn, because while they're certainly beautiful I don't see them getting all that much wear.


----------



## samhainophobia

*sdesaye*, maybe I'm nuts, but I think that they'd look amazing with dark denim.  So they could actually get a ton more wear than one would initially think.


----------



## sdesaye

samhainophobia said:


> *sdesaye*, maybe I'm nuts, but I think that they'd look amazing with dark denim. So they could actually get a ton more wear than one would initially think.


 
Okay, thats good.  But, I'd need more than that because I already have a slew of options for denim and those are about the price of a Special Order that only I'd have.  KWIM?


----------



## sakura

samhainophobia said:


> gemibebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sakura*, I  the python VP!!!  Is that gold python?  Wonder if there's still anyway to get it or have to do a SO...
> 
> 
> 
> They sold out at Saks in about 0.2 seconds, IIRC.
Click to expand...



*gemibebe*, they're beige python.


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks sakura, I really hope they have a gold python one though...


----------



## laureenthemean

sdesaye, gold shoes go with everything!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sdesaye said:


> Okay, thats good.  But, I'd need more than that because I already have a slew of options for denim and those are about the price of a Special Order that only I'd have.  KWIM?


The good thing about these shoes is it looks like you can wear them with most everything. 

I really think they can be dressed up and down. I saw a pic of Eva Mendez in the celeb thread and she had on nude/champagne color dress and it looked great with the shoes.

You can wear any neutral colored dress (long and short) and skirts too! I think if you got them you will not have any problem matching them with anything!


----------



## sdesaye

Turbella - NM/BG ($995.00) Pewter or Black 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...350037&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## sara999

$995 for LEATHER!?


----------



## *Lo

I agree sara!!  lol


----------



## sdesaye

They actually look more like messed-up Armadillo's or an early Lady Gres/Alta Nodo experiment.


----------



## sdesaye

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The good thing about these shoes is it looks like you can wear them with most everything.
> 
> I really think they can be dressed up and down. I saw a pic of Eva Mendez in the celeb thread and she had on nude/champagne color dress and it looked great with the shoes.
> 
> You can wear any neutral colored dress (long and short) and skirts too! I think if you got them you will not have any problem matching them with anything!


 
True enough, don't get me wrong I love the detail (which really makes them worth the price) it's just when you have so many other options the killer pair becomes more of a redundancy---sort of like 4 pairs of nude VP's (with only a tip change).  This is only weighed against the acquisition of the shoes on my SO list---which truly provide a different look in a shoe.  But, all said and done they're mighty tempting!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The Very Galaxys are up at Saks for pre-order
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446211201&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231168900273&ev19=1:10



 OH-NO


----------



## rdgldy

They are fabulous!


----------



## samhainophobia

JetSetGo! said:


> nakedmosher2of3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Very Galaxys are up at Saks for pre-order
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1231168900273&ev19=1:10
> 
> 
> 
> OH-NO
Click to expand...


----------



## javaboo

These are really bling bling/shiny IRL, you can probably see a reflection on it. I think the silver ones looked the best (pink vs silver - haven't see the gold).


----------



## lilmissb

I'd probably like the gold if it was a mellow, warm tone and had no brassy yellow tones in it.


----------



## techie81

Either they never got a 35 or it sold fast. Oh well


----------



## lilmissb

Hey techie, how'd the green pailettes search go


----------



## techie81

I got them!!!  The SA found them hidden in a counter!


----------



## lilmissb

YEAH!!! Congrats can't wait for modelling pics.


----------



## javaboo

*Techie*: Thats what I was thinking too for the gold.


----------



## JetSetGo!

The gold on the Cotton Clubs was really pretty. I like the Gold for the VG too, I think. It seems more unique to me than silver and I think the texture gets lost in the Fuchsia.


----------



## LavenderIce

All this VG talk is not good for me.    I'm entertaining them as an option for gold for me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not good for me either!  I love gold shoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

And I never entertained the thought of much of the '09 styles until now.


----------



## samhainophobia

^ I have a fairly sizeable '09 wishlist, unfortunately!

The navy satin slides with the asymmetrical bow -- don't know the style name
The tan leather mary janes with the City Girls-esque topstitching
The beautiful t-straps in the tan/gold/bone (I think) tricolor combo
Aqua suede Ron Rons

Only if they get to sale:
Fortunas
Very Croix in that absurd white/gold/pink color combo

Oy vey.


----------



## LavenderIce

samhainophobia said:


> ^ I have a fairly sizeable '09 wishlist, unfortunately!
> 
> The navy satin slides with the asymmetrical bow -- don't know the style name
> The tan leather mary janes with the City Girls-esque topstitching
> The beautiful t-straps in the tan/gold/bone (I think) tricolor combo
> Aqua suede Ron Rons
> 
> Only if they get to sale:
> Fortunas
> Very Croix in that absurd white/gold/pink color combo
> 
> Oy vey.


 
I think the names are City for the City Girls-esque and the beautiful T strap one is called Garibaldi I believe.


----------



## samhainophobia

Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome.  I'm also beginning to like the Open Clic.  Thanks to gemibabe's picture of the black patents.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Argh, me too!  Haha.


----------



## LavenderIce

I think black patent with the little red peaking out of the peeptoe along with the red sole is irresistable.  However, if word is they fit like the Declics, they are not an option for me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> You're welcome.  I'm also beginning to like the Open Clic.  Thanks to gemibabe's picture of the black patents.


Me too!!! I was just saying yesterday how they looked weird and I wouldn't buy them. Maybe that can help cure my red patent fix? Of course, I would have to try them on first.


----------



## LavenderIce

I want to try them on too.  I just might this weekend.


----------



## sakura

I tried the black ones at Neimans before Christmas.  I didn't really like them as I found the peep toe a little strange on me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm finding myself liking the open clic too, but I think I like the minibouts more. I would love to get a pair of Open Clics in Camel though.


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The Very Galaxys are up at Saks for pre-order
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1231168900273&ev19=1:10



does anyone know why these are called gold when they look like the silver ones to me?!?!?!


----------



## evolkatie

Lav - declics don't work for me either but the Open Clics were extremely comfy when I tried them on.


----------



## gemibebe

*LavenderIce*, you're welcome.  I don't think the Open Clic fits like the Declics, for me it's one of the most comfy CLs I've tried! Totally second evolkatie.

*LavenderIce, Laureen *and *jimmyshoo*, you really should try the style on and I highly doubt that you won't be in love!  Pls keep us posted of how it goes.  After being enabled so much here on the forum, I'd love to be once the enabler!

*Jimmyshoo*, there's a pretty good chance that your red patent fix may be cured  I'm definitely planning to buy the red patent one.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

gemibebe - I will take your word for it and see what they look like on. My SA is on vacation until tomorrow so I will go some day soon.

Surly are you there? LOL


----------



## cllover

carlinha said:


> does anyone know why these are called gold when they look like the silver ones to me?!?!?!


Saks pictures aren't always accurate, so they might look more like gold IRL.  The pewter NS look more silverish, but IRL they look bronze.  OR Saks is colorblind...


----------



## surlygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> gemibebe - I will take your word for it and see what they look like on. My SA is on vacation until tomorrow so I will go some day soon.
> 
> Surly are you there? LOL


 
*jimmy*, why am I just now getting over to this thread? whew ... I must have taken a wrong turn in Albuquerque! LOL!

Let us know how you like the Open Clic! I hope that you do like them so you can get the red patent!


----------



## cllover

Hm still iffy about Open Clics and Hyper Prives.  Are HPs out yet?  Someone needs to post a modeling pic!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i think asha ordered them? I thought he mentioned something about getting them to see what they look like on but i'm not sure, could be wrong.


----------



## techie81

I tried the red patent Open Clics in a 36 and I felt like I was a bebe in her mama's shoes. The SA - Colin - at the boutique kept going on about how they'd look gross on someone who didn't get a proper pedicure (which confused me because the nails don't really show...)...made me feel a little self-conscious since I've been behind on giving my toes some love. :shame:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

techie81 said:


> I tried the red patent Open Clics in a 36 and I felt like I was a bebe in her mama's shoes. The SA - Colin - at the boutique kept going on about how they'd look gross on someone who didn't get a proper pedicure (which confused me because the nails don't really show...)...made me feel a little self-conscious since I've been behind on giving my toes some love. :shame:



Did you like the way they looked on?


----------



## techie81

For the few seconds I tried them on, I did!  The color is amazing and the toe opening is quite cute.  I was a little distracted because I turned back fast to put on the nude VPs they found instead.


----------



## sakura

Nude VPs!  Did you get them?


----------



## techie81

sakura, I did!  Desperately need a pedicure before I even think about wearing them!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

techie81 said:


> sakura, I did!  Desperately need a pedicure before I even think about wearing them!



Congrats!


----------



## gemibebe

*jimmyshoo*, I'm about to place the order of the red Open Clic with the Paris boutique this weekend!  They'll ship it next Monday and I'll post modeling pics once I get them!  Will do all my best to help you cure the red patent fix 

*techie*, congrats on the nude VPs!!!  Can't wait for the modeling pics.  Maybe next time you will take home the red Open Clic if they have your size?


----------



## techie81

Thanks!  Definitely red patent something soon...


----------



## Chins4

UK ladies - seen in Harvey Nichols, Leeds today - bubblegum pink patent RonRons!

Also new at Luisavaroma
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...group=&style=&ScrollTop=1172&ListOfProdPage=1

Deva
Miss Fortune
Spartenvol
Very Croise - Turquoise & Tan
Yopi

Plus nude/bone patent NPs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

What?! Bubblegum pink ron rons .....I want!


----------



## Chins4

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> What?! Bubblegum pink ron rons .....I want!


 
Oh yeah, just hidden away on the back of the shelf - almost didn't see 'em 

Contact number is +44 113 204 8888


----------



## techie81

Love the Miss Fortune  But unwearable for a shorty like me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Yopi is so gorgeous cool. I wonder what it does on the foot.


----------



## Stinas

The Yopi kind of looks like the Yoyo w/sculpted heel............yummy!  I want them!


----------



## justkell

i just ordered the patent nude NP from luisa varoma and with the conversion i ended up paying paying $573...way less than if i bought them here in the US!!!!! thanks for the heads up on those! they're expected in by February 28th...woohoo!


----------



## noah8077

I love the Yopi too!


----------



## ronsdiva

That Yopi is gorgeous!

Do you incur customs charges when you order from Luisv?

Actually, the more I look at them I wonder if the yopi's are the yoyo 100's. Maybe yoyo has negative connotations in Italian? Anyway, they are out of my size so temptation gone!


----------



## ronsdiva

YOPI UPDATE

Ok, under the heading "curiosity killed the cat...satisfaction brought it back."

 I called the CL Las Vegas store to ask if they had the yoyo 100. They do but only in the sculpted heel. I mentioned the Yopi and the SA said they will be getting it. She confirmed it is a 100 heel height and they will be getting it in black, nude and RED...I asked if it is supposed to be a candy apple red and she said yes! It will be $655.


----------



## natassha68

just kell- I would double check to see if they are indeed nude, only because I know that they are also doing ivory for ss09, they look a bit on the ivory side to me ,just as pretty though, but not the pinkish tone...HTH


----------



## lilgooseberry

awww saw the red patent open clics today, OMDS they are gorgeous!! definately my next purchase, awww dont want to go out nymore and just stay at home till i save up for them!!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Has anyone seen these Very Galaxys yet? I saw them on Eva Mendes in a magazine and was wondering when they would surface on the market - they're stunning! They're $1,295 at Saks (ouch) and already you can only do a pre-order. But it says pre-order "gold mirror" - they look silver to me. Does this mean it's actually pale gold, or the style comes in both gold and silver and you can only pre-order gold at the moment?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ The third picture looks like the best representation of the color.


----------



## samhainophobia

I can't wait to see some actual IRL pics of the VG.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

samhainophobia said:


> I can't wait to see some actual IRL pics of the VG.


 Maybe when you do they'll be mine if I'm crazy enough to pre-order these! These might be a good substitute for my HG (silver VPs Bling Blings).


----------



## noah8077

ronsdiva said:


> YOPI UPDATE
> 
> Ok, under the heading "curiosity killed the cat...satisfaction brought it back."
> 
> I called the CL Las Vegas store to ask if they had the yoyo 100. They do but only in the sculpted heel. I mentioned the Yopi and the SA said they will be getting it. She confirmed it is a 100 heel height and they will be getting it in black, nude and RED...I asked if it is supposed to be a candy apple red and she said yes! It will be $655.


 

Ahaha!  This could satisfy my want for red and the cute yopi!  And if I end up going to Vegas in June, I could try them on!


----------



## carlinha

wow i love the color on that yopi... looks just like yoyo to me though!

here are some new shoes just received by St. Honore boutique yesterday...


----------



## carlinha




----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Thanks for the pics carlinha!!

Doesn't the Yopi have a larger peep toe? I think that's the only diff???


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha

and my personal fave 






isn't this color just to die for?!??!  metallic shimmery pale lavender!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

carlinha said:


>


These are  Thanks for the pics Carlinha!


----------



## samhainophobia

That VP with the weird ankle-lacing thing is .

Are those Ariella Talons in aqua and pink python?


----------



## carlinha

samhainophobia said:


> That VP with the weird ankle-lacing thing is .
> 
> Are those Ariella Talons in aqua and pink python?


 
yeah the VP with lace-up thing is heinous... totally not my style...

the ariella talons in aqua and pink python on the other hand.... 
with matching clutches!!!


----------



## bellezza

thanks for the pink/black mount street!


----------



## javaboo

I like the Yopi too but the front is kinda weird, its doesn't look like it'll cover much @ all.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

This is also my fav out of what I have seen so far for the new ones.  I returned silver Sometimes so only silver I have is glitter and sometimes that is too much.  I preordered the silver in this from Saks.  Is the top one the pewter color?



carlinha said:


> and my personal fave
> 
> 
> 
> isn't this color just to die for?!??!  metallic shimmery pale lavender!!!


----------



## jh4200

Thank you so much for posting the luisaviaroma info, Chins! Those are some great deals. I like the Yopi a lot as well, but I'm concerned that the narrow vamp would look silly on my wide feet. I think I need to see someone else model them first. 

I did pre-order two other pairs, though. The t-straps I've liked for some time, and I liked the patent ones as well, but I was on the fence about them. Then it occurred to me that they look just like my Yasimes but with a slingback instead of the ankle strap, so I wore my yasmines out for the first time last night to see how they were - and they are probably the most comfortable pair I have. I could not believe how well they fit the front of my foot. So this morning I placed the order for both pairs, and saved $500 over what the combined cost would have been if I ordered from NM or Saks. It says they'll be available by Feb. 28, but I hope I don't have to wait that long!


----------



## rubyshoesday

If you go to the luisa varoma website and click on the Yopi it will show you different views of it on the page it takes you to. It is definitely different from yoyo's. The sides are cut much lower and the peeptoe is set further back so that the vamp is much narrower across your foot. Check it out


----------



## evolkatie

Congrats Jenn, I saw those two at NM yesterday


----------



## ronsdiva

OK, I see it now on the yopi. I think I am going to see if they have any intel on closed toed styles that may be coming in red.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Here I am!!!  Congrats Jenn! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## rdgldy

Jenn, they are both beautiful.


----------



## savvysgirl

Jenn those t-straps are gorgeous. I wanted to pre-order them a few weeks back but i couldn't as im in the UK. There is one place that do take international pre-orders but can't remember which. I am on a ban anyhow. 
Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## jh4200

Thank you guys!  Savvy, I know you're on a ban, but I'm sure you could get them from www.luisaviaroma.com, which is where I got them.  IIRC, they ship to the UK.


----------



## ashakes

I ordered the yopi a few weeks ago from LVR and they are very similar to the yoyo with straight heel.  Like rons said, Vegas is getting them in red as well.  Horatio is getting them in nude and black too.  The conversion worked out much cheaper than the US price, but we will see if I get any customs charges.

Congrats Jenn on your pre-orders!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Jenn* - your naughty!! They are gorgeous though. I originally wanted the mary jane pumps but then saw these! I am quite partial to t-bars!

I've just had a look on the website and they havent got my size  Do you know how these run?


----------



## techie81

Congrats Jenn!  Gorgeous pairs


----------



## rdgldy

All this talk is making me want to order yopis from LVR! *Asha*, do they bill on the pre-order or when they ship?


----------



## ashakes

rdgldy, they work differently than other places. They charge you upon pre-order.  When I ordered them, they said they would arrive by February 28th, but I'm sure it will be earlier.

The boutique is getting them in that color too, but they will be $655. I figured I would see if I would get charged customs.  I'll be the guinea pig. LOL


----------



## jh4200

Thanks techie and Asha!

Savvy, I ordered them a half size up, as that is my most common CL size.  I figured if they're a little big the strap will hold them on, and if they're a little small I can stretch them out.  Maybe I'll get them soon and I can let you know for sure!

Rdgldy, I know you didn't ask me, but I got charged this morning when I placed the order.  I paid through Paypal, though, because for some reason my credit card wuoldn't work with their system, so maybe it would be different if you did it that way.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats *Jenn* & *Ashakes*!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Jenn* and *Asha*.  I may hold off as I think I may need to try these on first.  As they are more streamlined than the yoyos, I don't know if I'll like the lower cut.  My toes are very long and they might look funny with all the openness - I am still thinking about the VC, as I love the color combo and these actually work well on my feet, because of my "freakishly" long toes.


----------



## techie81

I had a weird dream last night that CL started making size 33 shoes, and when I tried on a pair, they fit perfectly.  It was heart pounding and scared the crap out of me.


----------



## techie81

I have a pair from BCBG that is cut sort of similarly to the Yopis...the very open peep-toe threw me off at first since it felt like my feet were going to slide out the front, but I got used to them.


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Jenn* on your pre-order! I love the tbar one but in the attached combo. They look like they would fit similarly to the En Passant which I have in Black Satin.

The Yopis would be nice in red but I can't wear peep toes that large as I have mangled feet. I'd love to see all the modelling pics though.
*
Techie* - that is such a cute and funny dream!!


----------



## rilokiley

*jh*, congrats!  I can't wait to see your pics!

*justkell*- I agree with *Natassha*.  I don't think those are the nude NP's- they look like the ivory/bone ones


----------



## justkell

thanks guys, i thought they looked more ivory as well, but went ahead and ordered them anyways, just in case, but i emailed them and asked about the true color of them, just waitin to hear back


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The description for the NP says ivory.


----------



## bellezza

congrats jh4200 on your preorder! i love the t-straps very much and am trying to decide which color to choose.


----------



## carlinha

techie, off topic, but i LOVE your new group shot of your babies!!!  so colorful, like a rainbow!  what are the orange and green ones?


----------



## JetSetGo!

From Peter


----------



## Chins4

New at NAP - blue python Miss Boxe (amongst others) £607

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Search?nav_level1=Shoes&keywords=louboutin


----------



## surlygirl

carlinha said:


> techie, off topic, but i LOVE your new group shot of your babies!!! so colorful, like a rainbow! what are the orange and green ones?


 
I totally agree! Did you post new pictures in your collection thread? I  the panoramic picture!


----------



## Chins4

Black Lace VP in at BG $895


----------



## rilokiley

Black lace VP?!  

I'm in trouble!!



I can't see the lace that well though.


----------



## Chins4

^Yeah it's not a great pic - if you haven't already got a BG SA PM me and I'll let you have details for mine so you can get a better pic - as you can see he's a busy little bunny LOL


----------



## rilokiley

aw, thank you *Chins*, but I'm on a ban... 

ughhhh.  any idea if there's only going to be black/black lace?  no nude/black lace like from a few seasons ago?


----------



## Chins4

^Just emailed to ask..............SA tried to get a better pic as well but don't think it's any better than the last one

** Update : black lace over black crepe only **


----------



## sara999

man. im' really digging the wedges. and i HATE wedges!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you, *Chins*!

if they also had nude/black lace VP's, then I'd _really_ be in trouble!


----------



## laureenthemean

Python Juste, $1995
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37613

I would like to see someone rock these.


----------



## lilmissb

techie, that is an awesome shot of your CL family!

I couldn't see what the juste looked like as it didn't come up. Is it the lace up thing?


----------



## ronsdiva

I have been diggin those python miss boxe wedges also and I am also not a big wedge fan.


----------



## ashakes

This may be old news, but I just got home and I saw the python rolandos in natural are up on saks.com and in stock.


----------



## samhainophobia

I just played around a bit with mytheresa.com and a currency converter.  If anyone wants Fortunas and doesn't want to wait for sales, that's definitely the way to go.

They have the black Fortunas priced at 669 Euro and the silvery ones priced at 719 Euro (why different?  weird.), VAT included.  xe.com is giving me USD equivalents of $882.27 and $947.49, respectively.  That's a heck of a lot less than whatever Saks is charging for them ($1200?), even if you count whatever they'll charge to ship (ETA -- 45 Euro to the US) -- and VAT hasn't come out yet.  I know the conversion rate isn't exact and I don't know how much US customs charges, but I can't believe you wouldn't still come out ahead on the price.

They also have Paquitas in pink and black, priced at 619 Euro including VAT.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

for you lucky ladies who wear 41 or smaller the silver version is on mytheresa.com for $757 shipped to US compared to $925 Saks/Neimans price



carlinha said:


> and my personal fave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't this color just to die for?!??!  metallic shimmery pale lavender!!!


----------



## javaboo

Wow, these peep toes are $1665 on Barney's.






I think I like the Mount Street versions better though.


----------



## LavenderIce

java are those the carnival?  They seem to be in the same price range.  I have seen other pictures were they looked like a d'orsay version of the Pigalle 120, but in that picture not so much.  I definitely like the Mount Street better.


----------



## javaboo

I have no idea if they are called carnival because Barney's just list them as 100mm peep toes. I wonder how you put those on, probably has an ankle strap or something because you can't really tell from the pictures.


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Ack! What's with no shoe and high pricing? Is there some sort of conspiracy going on???


----------



## sdesaye

These are on Barneys Website $1,195.00


----------



## rdgldy

oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Must...stop...looking...at...python!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sdesaye said:


> These are on Barneys Website $1,195.00



Oh No


----------



## noah8077

I really need those!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ me too!


----------



## noah8077

Naked if only we were the same size we could buy the pairs we both want, and swap!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

....*sigh* if only


----------



## lilmissb

*noah *and* naked* - busted! No buying any new shoes right now!!! All three of us are BANNED!!! Hehehehehe....

I may have to get someone at the NYC meetup to buy me some though!

What size are you noah? 37ish? I'm not either one of your sizes either...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks for posting, Java!
I like the Carnivals better than the Mount Street. 
Business in the front, party in the back.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I was thinking that exactly!


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks for posting, Java!
> I like the Carnivals better than the Mount Street.
> *Business in the front, party in the back*.


 
Oh my dirty mind!!ush:


----------



## lilmissb

^


----------



## bellezza

does anyone have these simples? are they new?

http://www.barneys.com/Python Simple Pump/159105146,default,pd.html


----------



## javaboo

bellezza said:


> does anyone have these simples? are they new?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Python Simple Pump/159105146,default,pd.html



I think those were posted a while back.

*JSG*: I would really like to see how they look on. I thought about it after I posted and was imagining a ring of flowers around my ankle. I think it actually might look kinda cool but it might make me look super short.


----------



## JetSetGo!

This just in at Horatio


----------



## rdgldy

OMG!!!!! How gorgeous.


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh so pretty but I'm not liking the 120 heel!


----------



## javaboo

Yummy! Is that bubble gum? Does anyone know if its actually darker than what is pictured?


----------



## Butterfly*

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks for posting, Java!
> I like the Carnivals better than the Mount Street.
> Business in the front, party in the back.



LOL...kinda like the mullet


----------



## noah8077

I love those, but my feet wouldn't!

Beautiful color!


----------



## LavenderIce

I wish I knew java.  Thanks for posting jet.  I'm on a 120 kick these days.  I am sad that I missed last year's magenta patent and the only 120s I have are black grease and nude.  I want COLOR!


----------



## LavenderIce

Butterfly* said:


> LOL...kinda like the mullet


 
That's what I was thinking!  

jet--between this statement and last week's reference to "Marc Jacobs" you've got me


----------



## cllover

*gasp* I love those pink pigalles!


----------



## Butterfly*

LavenderIce said:


> That's what I was thinking!


Thank goodness the mullet's now-a-days (if done right) can look pretty cool.


----------



## evolkatie

Those are pretty! Are those the same pink as the rolandos?


----------



## ShelleyM

OH man I love those light blue pythons!


----------



## natassha68

Wow !!...... Thanks Jet for posting these !!!, I have heard they are the same color as the Saks rolando pink patent's, which IRL they are an almost orangey hot pink, more on the pink side, but definately a little orange mixed in 


JetSetGo! said:


> This just in at Horatio


----------



## Butterfly*

^ Ooooh, like a coral-y pink? (the perfect color for my skin tone!) Too bad I can't do pigalles!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JetSetGo! said:


> This just in at Horatio



These are gorgeous!! I hear that Pigalles are extremely painful though...


----------



## JetSetGo!

LavenderIce said:


> That's what I was thinking!
> 
> jet--between this statement and last week's reference to "Marc Jacobs" you've got me



I aim to please!


----------



## bellezza

javaboo said:


> I think those were posted a while back.
> 
> *JSG*: I would really like to see how they look on. I thought about it after I posted and was imagining a ring of flowers around my ankle. I think it actually might look kinda cool but it might make me look super short.




i just found that. i haven't seen them before. i would love to know if anyone has them and what they are like.


----------



## niccig

I got these in an email from Peter a little bit ago.  Am I crazy, or are they new?  I can't figure out what style this is.


----------



## bellezza

looks like a new height for simple


----------



## niccig

JetSetGo! said:


> Business in the front, party in the back.



Jet, you totally just compared CL's to a _mullet_


----------



## niccig

bellezza said:


> looks like a new height for simple


 
I thought that too, but the toebox doesn't look as round/long as the simple to me.


----------



## ronsdiva

I love the pink pigalles. I wish they were in 100's. I thought those lower ones were simple 70's, but the heel does look a bit different.


----------



## ashakes

*Lavender is right regarding the name of the shoe on the previous pages.*  It is the Carnaval and 120 mm.  I think these would definitely be interesting modeled.  Somebody be sure to try them on at the NYC meet up if they are in by then so we can see what they look like!!!

Those pigalles are pretty, but I gave up on pigalle 120s a long time ago.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Just in from Peter at Saks


----------



## karwood

Don't know if these have been posted , but Barneys has the leather Turbella in Salmon:

http://www.barneys.com/Turbella/159016351,default,pd.html



















http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Cart-View


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Are those nude?  Ack, I don't like the idea of a nude Turbella.  Like wrinkly skin.


----------



## karwood

Etrier @ Barneys:

http://www.barneys.com/Etrier/159016339,default,pd.html


----------



## sdesaye

I'd be all over those Turbella's if only they had a knot ala Alta Nodo.


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Are those nude? Ack, I don't like the idea of a nude Turbella. Like wrinkly skin.


 
I agree. I am not too crazy about  this salmon color. I like this style but in Pewter


----------



## archygirl

JetSetGo! said:


> This just in at Horatio


 
OHHHHHHHHHHHH NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I am doomed, in NYC on Saturday. Must have...and I can't wear pigalles...somebody help me, or convince me I need the Rolandos instead!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks everyone for posting pictures!


----------



## karwood

I was browsing through this site and I saw these, CL Deva @ Luisaviaroma. Converted to US Dollar the price tag is approx. $834.50

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=49I


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Are those nude?  Ack, I don't like the idea of a nude Turbella.  Like wrinkly skin.



Thats exactly what I thought too! I thought the shoes look like a wrinkly old person's forehead!


----------



## ceseeber

karwood said:


> I was browsing through this site and I saw these, CL Deva @ Luisaviaroma. Converted to US Dollar the price tag is approx. $834.50
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=49I


 
a brown suede version of this is in the newest Elle magazine. I meant to scan it for you guys, but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## javaboo

I thought you guys should see this... true red simple 100. It adds I nice pop to a simple shoe!






Costa Mesa CL


----------



## sakura

Sigh, too bad I already have them in the 70mm.

How much are they?


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> I thought you guys should see this... true red simple 100. It adds I nice pop to a simple shoe!
> 
> Costa Mesa CL



Pretty!


----------



## TrixieBoo

sdesaye said:


> These are on Barneys Website $1,195.00


 
wow - I thnk these already disappeared.... or I'm having rouble finding them.


----------



## javaboo

I don't know the price for the simples. I would guess they are $595 unless the price went up.


----------



## evolkatie

oo the true red is really pretty.


----------



## rdgldy

those are so pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

True red!


----------



## samhainophobia

Oh my god, I need those red Simples.  Let's be honest, I need AOTSimples.  LOL.  But I really need those.


----------



## Chins4

New selection in at Mytheresa for you ladies wanting to take advantage of the exchange rate! Including shocking pink Pacquita 

mytheresa.com/shop/files/thumbnails/820_5094_014.jpg

And bronze Horatio

mytheresa.com/shop/files/thumbnails/820_5094_006.jpg


----------



## ronsdiva

That red simple is tdf! Love it.

I had a meeting near Tyson's Corner Mall so I peeked in Saks and NM for a few minutes. Here is a  modeling pic of me & the new bright pink simple 100's. I had received the e-mails from Peter, but both this and the yellow were much more vibrant irl. The yellow reminded me of the balenciaga yellow of this past summer. I do like the pink, it would be fun for summer.


----------



## lilmissb

Is everyone shocked that Peter was let go at all? I woke up to find an email from Peter daying he will no longer be at Saks but that he'll still be able to keep us updated through BG's....


----------



## angelie

ronsdiva those are gorgeous are they neon pink


----------



## techie81

I love the true red.


----------



## tuvili

I tried like mad to get them during the Saks sale, with no luck.  However, eBay came through, and I got them for a quite decent price!  And so, I present.... my elephant/black Very Brodes!  The pics aren't great, but I'll get some good modeling shots soon.   

ETA:  I can't get the pics to upload.


----------



## ronsdiva

Tuvili, congrats. Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## melzy

This red is beautiful.  Very sleek. I must have it!



javaboo said:


> I thought you guys should see this... true red simple 100. It adds I nice pop to a simple shoe!


----------



## samina

OMD - I love the red simples I have to have and yup they've been on my wish list for a bit!! As sooon as I get out of CCLO!


----------



## ShelleyM

sara999 said:


> man. im' really digging the wedges. and i HATE wedges!


 
Me too, I can't stand wedges but I think I'm going to make an exception for these.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I was at Horatio today. 

They still have 
Nude VPs with Nude Tips
&
Blue Lizard Simple

Also, they have... 
Taupe Lizard VP
Purple Lizard VP
Nude Pigalle 120 and some other colors that I can't remember
Grey/Khaki Matte Leather Ron Ron
Neon Pink Satin Picador (stunning) 
Lots of stuff in Natural Roccia Python

And lots of beautiful items still on sale. 
Definitely worth calling if you want them to talk things through with you.


----------



## karwood

Thank you, *JSG *for posting the list. Did you noticed if they had any of the new CLs from the Spring Collection?


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks JSG!


----------



## techie81

Purple lizard VPs...hmm...


----------



## lilmissb

Oh god, I did not need to see that list!


----------



## angelcove

purple lizard vp?? do you know what sizes they have?? thanks.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I don't know. They are limited. 
If you are interested I would call sooner rather than later.


----------



## JetSetGo!

karwood said:


> Thank you, *JSG *for posting the list. Did you noticed if they had any of the new CLs from the Spring Collection?



They did, but not tons yet.


----------



## angelcove

^thanks. i'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## ShelleyM

rainyjewels said:


> are these 100mm declics? looks like it but i can't be sure...


 


gemibebe said:


> Thanks *rainy* for posting these. What is the color of the one on the left? Is it the rosa at the top of the below color swatch (thanks *sdesaye* for the swatch)?


 
Is the pair in the middle the same blue as pictured in the swatch? I can't tell because the picture is a little dark and my monitor sucks. ush:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

looks like it shelley


----------



## ceseeber

I  called the boutique regarding the beige lizard VP and requested a photo. I will post it here as soons as it arrives in my Inbox.


----------



## ceseeber

If I were financially capable, I would love to own these and pass on patent nude VP's. I'm positive I'd wear them alot and they'd be loved forever & ever.


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are amazing. They just would do nothing for my super-white skin. If I were darker, I'd have been all over them &#8211; like milk on a latte!


----------



## ShelleyM

Same for me JSG. They are gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Are these decolts? Love the pink. Seems like it's gonna be in all styles!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1232433920512&ev19=1:1


----------



## hlp_28

lilmissb - Yes , they are pink decolts. Very pretty aye??!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know pricing for the following? Also the ones in red are the ones I'm not familiar with, does anyone have any pics of them? I haven;t listed all of the SO list just most!   Thanks!



Ariella Talon
 Alta Me       
Ariella Talon
Biba
 Binoeud       
Bzee       
Cantenita
Castillana
Catwoman
Fiorellino 100 / Fiorellino 85
Iowa Zeppa
Jaws
Joli Noeud
Joli Noeud Dorcet
      Joli Noeud Sling
Lady 100       Lady 85       
Legionana 100       
Lets Go 85       
Lola Pump 120
 Lova 100       
Lova 120       
Lova Sling 120 
      Madeleine
Maria Sling 70       
Materna
Maternink
Metallika
My-T-Strap
Numero Prive
O My Sling
       Peanut
Perchoir 85       
Pharaone       
Piaf 85       
Pigalle 100 / Pigalle 120
Plumaadeleine942       
Salopette


----------



## lilmissb

*hlp *- I'm loving this pink even though I'm generally not a pink girl. How was your trip over to Oz?


----------



## laureenthemean

Binoeud:






Bzee:





These are the Lady Strass, so the Lady just wouldn't have the rhinestones:





Legionana:





Lets Go:





Lova (I believe both Kamilla and ledaatomica have these in a different color):




(Lova Sling is the slingback version)

Perchoir:





Pharaone:


----------



## laureenthemean

Piaf:





I believe the Pluma Madeleine is the Madeleine with feathers.  NGG was selling a pair a while back.


----------



## downrabbithole

I LOVE the Pharaones.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...5670061&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=

pink and silver VGs up for order at neiman marcus!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lilmiss* - Aeross has the Let's Go in a lovely orange colour in her collection thread - I believe!


----------



## sdesaye

Plumadeleine


----------



## karwood

I have no idea what this style is called. If interested, available at NM:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat19770797


----------



## sdesaye

It's called "Don't buy me until I'm on Sale! and then on the 3rd markdown"  (that's a joke)


----------



## karwood

LOL!! Even if they were for free, I still would not want them


----------



## ceseeber

those are awful!


----------



## cllover

^LOL if they were free, I'd get them and take off that hideous fringe!


----------



## sdesaye

I'm going to SO those Plumadeleine's in PURPLE SATIN!


----------



## savvysgirl

Those tina thingys are hideous .. they look like a table lamp with a tassle lampshade.

*sdesaye* - I dont know why but i had a feeling you would say about doing a SO for the plumadeleines!


----------



## sdesaye

LOL!  I know - I'm the queen of Madeleine's!  I'm undecided what to do about the platform and heel though.  I can't stand the thought of an all one color shoe---especially from a SO.  But the feathers complicate things. If I do, it will be either silver or gold, and probably silver (then either laminato or patent).  Decisions, Decisions!

So far I've had two of them rejected.  I'm on #3 (NP Fuchsia glitter w/gold laminato) or #4 (NP Bronze glitter with a dirty gold laminato platform/heel) then finally #5 (Plumadeleine in medium purple satin.)

I've already been successful with (don't gag anybody) lipstick red suede (vamp) and pink kid (platform/heel) Maddy!  (Let's just call this one MID-LIFE CRISIS)

Actually I'm rethinking this issue of too many Madeleine's - Many of you have 4 or 5 nude NP/VP with the only difference being a tip.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks savvys! I will have to take a peek. I'm slowly getting to know the styles...



sdesaye said:


> It's called "Don't buy me until I'm on Sale! and then on the 3rd markdown"  (that's a joke)



 Soooooo true! They're pretty gross! I love those plumamadelines. I'd buy em too.


----------



## savvysgirl

sdesaye said:


> LOL!  I know - I'm the queen of Madeleine's!



 !!! 

They are lovely shoes! I had a pair of pink & gold (or is it lilac?) until recently. They were so pretty but a touch too small length wise. I really liked how the fit around my foot.


----------



## samhainophobia

The Plumadeleines are pretty -- I like them a lot better than regular Madeleines -- but TBH they do look like boudoir shoes to me.


----------



## sdesaye

They're sure do!  Nothing wrong with that---I vote for more boudoir shoes!  I can think of no better purpose.


----------



## carlinha

new spring shoes at the St. Honore boutique


----------



## carlinha

2 more at st. honore


----------



## lovely&amazing

^*Carlinha*...are those gold "hyper prive"?....I really, REALLY want a pair of gold hyper prive or cantenitas!!!!

How much should I list my soul for??.....


----------



## carlinha

^sorry my dear but i think those are silver...  i have no idea how much they go for, but you can email the boutique and ask.

*greta* there has been very helpful and wonderful!!!

sthonoreparisboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
[FONT=&quot]Ph:+33 (0)1 42 68 37 65 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10.30am till 7.00pm[/FONT]


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The Hyper Prive is a closed back.

I love the pink satin Decolletes!


----------



## sdesaye

And here I thought the Hyper NP's were called So Prive.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You're probably right, sdesaye.  I am not sure where I came up with that.


----------



## carlinha

all these names are just beginning to get confusing!!


----------



## sakura

*carlinha*, are those two different shades for the Decollete?  It looks like ivory and white to me.


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> I have no idea what this style is called. If interested, available at NM:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat19770797


 
This style is officially called Short Tina


----------



## karwood

Pics of New CL sent from Joe H. at the NM in SF:

Nude Rolando:







Bow Dorcet and Madame Claude:






Clockwise: Short Tina, Marpop, Scarpe and Marpop:


----------



## karwood

Scarpe and Differa:






Robot:






Deva (top) and Dillian (bottom):


----------



## karwood

Clockwise; Mini Gres, Escatin, Barcelona and Miranda Dorcet:


----------



## Noegirl05

That rolando looks camel to me... wishful thinking I guess!


----------



## sakura

*Noe*, judging from the picture I think the Rolandos are camel or beige.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for putting those up karwood. OMG! I don't normally love peep toe boots but the robot is something I've been eyeing off. I prefer it in black though...


----------



## Noegirl05

sakura said:


> *Noe*, judging from the picture I think the Rolandos are camel or beige.


 

Girl bite your tongue... I can't even do patent Rolandos but these I would make an exception for LOL


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I want the Dillian so much!! I don't think I can handle the 18xx pricetag though! They are gorgeous!


----------



## floridasun8

I  that Mini Gres slide!  I have been looking for a sandal to wear with shorts when it gets warm and this might be it!  Is it available now, or do you know when?  Do you know what colors it will be available in...and the price?


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for posting pictures, karwood!

I think my wallet is safe from spring styles for now.


----------



## karwood

My pleasure!!! I have several more pics, but they are mostly wedges and sandals


----------



## karwood

Top: Marcia Balla
Bottom: Jordi and Mini Gres






Clockwise: Adona, Mount Street and Miranda:






Almeria and Bilbao:


----------



## karwood

Delfin in beige, orange and pink:


----------



## karwood

Salmanaca (top left) and Delfin flat in Black, Ivory and Red;






Clockwise: Madame Claude (Camel),Tigresse, Turbella and Miss Fortune:


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Dillian in Python is too gorgeous! And I don't even love python that much!


----------



## evolkatie

The Rolandos are Camel, I saw them at nm 

I am really liking the bow dorcets.. I'll wait until they get to at least 40% off though.


----------



## karwood

lilmissb said:


> Thanks for putting those up karwood. OMG! I don't normally love peep toe boots but the robot is something I've been eyeing off. I prefer it in black though...


 
I agree. If the Robots came in black, without a doubt they would be on my Wish List


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Karwood* for the eye candy


----------



## samhainophobia

I want the Bow T Dorcet in navy.  Badly.


----------



## samhainophobia

sakura said:


> *carlinha*, are those two different shades for the Decollete? It looks like ivory and white to me.


 
Looks like baby blue and white on my monitor ?

The Short Tinas are ridonkulous.

ETA -- sorry for double post, ladies.  This is what happens when I read backwards through a thread and respond piecemeal rather than reading the whole thing and then responding.


----------



## natassha68

Here is a new arrival from Barney's new York


----------



## jancedtif

Noobie question:  I live in SC and I have fallen in so in love with true red simples 100, so what I need to know is if I can call the CL boutique and do a charge send?  I have never called there before.  Could it be that simple (no pun intended)?  Do I need to ask for a specific SA?

Thank you for all of your help and thank you Ms. Javaboo for posting that beautiful pic!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, just call them.  They can either email or fax you the authorization form, and then you fill it out and email or fax it back.


----------



## jancedtif

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Yup, just call them. They can either email or fax you the authorization form, and then you fill it out and email or fax it back.


 
Thank you sooo much Laureen!!


----------



## carlinha

sakura said:


> *carlinha*, are those two different shades for the Decollete?  It looks like ivory and white to me.



the decolletes are in a very pale baby blue and white patent


----------



## carlinha

oh so now we have a name for the runway shoe... the DILLIAN!!!  oh my god it is stunning.... and i really want the adona gladiator flats, but in the blue exotic skin.


----------



## natassha68

Just had to post these for the ladies that love the mount st's, here's the bag to go with it ! click on the photo if you would like to see it larger


----------



## samhainophobia

The purse is fun!  I actually like it better than the shoes (shh, don't tell!).


----------



## natassha68

LOL, me too !!!!... its darling .... also available in black


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> oh so now we have a name for the runway shoe... the DILLIAN!!!  oh my god it is stunning.... and i really want the adona gladiator flats, but in the blue exotic skin.



Do we have pics of this gladiator flat?


----------



## eggpudding

samhainophobia said:


> The purse is fun! I actually like it better than the shoes (shh, don't tell!).


 
I thought I was the only one . Thanks for posting natassha, they're adorable!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

This just in at CL Costa Mesa

Watersnake New Simple






Patent New Simple


----------



## lilmissb

I could possibly stop dissing the NS for watersnake...But I still prefer another style. Do you know howmuch they're going for Jet?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Simple 100
Simple 70
So Prive 
Very Prive (only got Black in size 35 and Nude in 35.5)


----------



## JetSetGo!

City 
Jefferson 
Yopi


----------



## tresjoliex

That simple 70 is gorgeous color.


----------



## JetSetGo!

They also go the Paquita (black and blush), Salamanca (black and white), Turbella Argento (silver), Open Clic (leopard) and some bags


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Watersnake new simple


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry, I don't have prices. 
If you call Reghan, she's very helpful.


----------



## rdgldy

They are all beautiful-thanks for posting, Jet.  I really love the new simples, and they are so comfortable too.  The watersnake is amazing.


----------



## sakura

These watersnake NS appear to be a solid color.  Neimans has them in grey/white like the grey/white Alta Dama.


----------



## glamgrl921

Omg, black patent and nude patent NS!!!! Ahhhh!!!!!!  I love them!  I passed on a pair of black patent NS in the fall, but I'm glad to know they r keeping them around so I can get a pair someday!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those watersnake simples are amazing!!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Do we have pics of this gladiator flat?



here it is.... the ADONA...  
i think it is croc though, so not within my budget!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

carlinha said:


> here it is.... the ADONA...
> i think it is croc though, so not within my budget!!!



 Those are amazing!! They would be even more amazing if they came with a heel.


----------



## glamgrl921

^^if those came with a heel I would have to break into a CL store and get them.  They would easily be like $2500!!!!  For flat shoes those are totally breathtaking!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Adonas are GORGEOUS!
I love them just as they are.


----------



## so-phisticated

interesting how he names a lot of his shoes after spanish cities... almeria, bilbao, barcelona, salamanca...


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *carlinha*! They're gorgeous. Thank goodness I look crap in flats like that!!! My wallet is safe...for now!


----------



## lilmissb

I love these flats tho...


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> The Adonas are GORGEOUS!
> I love them just as they are.



me too....

the color and texture of the skin is just so perfect... do you guys think it is croc?  i think the top part definitely is, but the sides look lizard-ish...

maybe if i win the lottery...


----------



## lilmissb

And these are the robots in black but I'm not sure who's getting them in...


----------



## ronsdiva

The Adonna is really cute. I'm lovin' those ws new simples. The color is fab and the texture adds interest.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I could be wrong but I think Neimans is getting them.


----------



## cllover

oooh I actually like the Adonas - normally, I'm not a fan of exotic.  But these are nice!


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> I could be wrong but I think Neimans is getting them.



REALLY!!!!! OH MY GOD!!! when, where, online, how much??  in this same exact color and skin?


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> I could be wrong but I think Neimans is getting them.


  The watersnake??


----------



## Noegirl05

The watersnake new simples are $1095


----------



## 8seventeen19

Carla- Adonas are actually ostrich... much more affordable than croc


----------



## JetSetGo!

carlinha said:


> REALLY!!!!! OH MY GOD!!! when, where, online, how much??  in this same exact color and skin?



Sorry I was a little out of touch with the thread when I wrote this. I just saw the Robot on the previous page coming in Gold at NM. Sorry to get your hopes up!


----------



## carlinha

shoeaddictklw said:


> Carla- Adonas are actually ostrich... much more affordable than croc



OSTRICH!!!! OH MY GOD!!! THERE IS HOPE YET!

how much does that usually retail for??


----------



## sakura

*carlinha*, I think the ostrich simples were around $1,600 last year at Barneys.


----------



## karwood

Does anybody have any leads to where and when the Black Robots will appear?


----------



## ShelleyM

Oh crap, I want those watersnake new simples!


----------



## carlinha

well if anyone else cares to know (cuz everyone here seems to be into the HIGH HIGH HEELS, and not the flats), the ADONA (gladiator flat) will be arriving in the boutiques, but only in black cervo and golden brown ostrich skin... the retail will be $1455.


----------



## ceseeber

The blue version was sooo much prettier in my opinion.


----------



## carlinha

i agree cesebeer, although the golden brown is kinda growing on me... i think it would actually look better against my tanned skin in the summer time... i am bummed that no one seems to be carrying the blue though!  i wonder why not!!!  if anyone gets any leads on the blue ostrich skin adona, please PM me... i MUST have this shoe!


----------



## karwood

Joe H from NM in SF just sent me pic that these Peacock Patent Leather Hyper Prives are now available at the store:


----------



## glamgrl921

^^I'm dying they r sooo gorgeous!!!!!!!  is it just me or do they look like the hyper prive though?


----------



## schwinn3

Those peacock VPs are gorgeous!  Any idea on the price?


----------



## carlinha

i think they are the hyper prive


----------



## karwood

I sent him an email asking  if they are either the HP or NP. I will post as soon as I get a response


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> I sent him an email asking if they are either the HP or NP. I will post as soon as I get a response


 

They are the *Hyper Prives*

He also has the:

Etriers in Nude Patent Leather and Black Leather w/ wood-stacked heels
Almeria in brown leather
Bilbao in black patent leather


----------



## glamgrl921

Ah ha!  I was right!  They r stunning...i am so in love with that color!  A little to similar to my Teal patent NS though for me to justify!


----------



## jh4200

Ugh, Tara, I was just thinking the same thing about my teal Ron Rons!  Teal patent is just so pretty.


----------



## glamgrl921

^^Great minds!  Put blue or green or anything in that family on anything and I'm on board!  If they get marked down 70% in a few months i'll be all over it!


----------



## karwood

Just came in from Peter, CL Python Miss Boxe:


----------



## karwood

Also,these are from Joe H at NM in SF:


----------



## ceseeber

oh,.......how I love these

_that love declaration was meant for the Miss Boxe_


----------



## glamgrl921

karwood said:


> Also,these are from Joe H at NM in SF:


That first one...woosh!  It's That 70's _Shoe_!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh man, I kind of love them.


----------



## jh4200

karwood said:


> Just came in from Peter, CL Python Miss Boxe:


 
Jet?  Helllloooo?  Are you there?


----------



## glamgrl921

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Oh man, I kind of love them.


I'm not against them...they just seem very retro.  I do love all those colors!  But I hate mules


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I actually love mules!  Never any heel slippage!  They definitely do look retro, but I'm a sucker for anything rainbow-y.


----------



## nillacobain

natassha68 said:


> Just had to post these for the ladies that love the mount st's, here's the bag to go with it ! click on the photo if you would like to see it larger


 
Do you know the retail of this purse?


----------



## rdgldy

I am so not into wedge shoes, but those are gorgeous!


----------



## ShelleyM

Does anyone know if the Pigalle 120 is available in the new light pink roccia python? Or does it have to be SO?


----------



## LavenderIce

Shelley, sounds like it would have to be a SO at this point.  Horatio has it in the pink patent.


----------



## ShelleyM

Thank you, Lavender.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jh4200 said:


> Jet?  Helllloooo?  Are you there?



Hehehehe. They have these at Saks too. I'm not wild about python, but these are pretty fab. You all will have to guide me at the meet up and make sure I make the right choice!


----------



## jh4200

Yeah, thinking about it more, I think I like the leopard more than the python in this particular style.  But anything in this style makes me think of you!  I'm sure we'll give you excellent guidance on which way to go!


----------



## Chins4

Blush pink python Simple 100s in at BG $995


----------



## Chins4

Also Ivory Python Rolando $1195


----------



## gemibebe

The blush pink python looks nice! It seems that CL has an unusually big python collection coming this season.  I'm so falling for the pythons right now!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, it's a good thing selling python is illegal in CA, I might take the plunge if I saw them IRL.


----------



## ShelleyM

OMG love those blush pink simples!!!


----------



## karwood

Chins4 said:


> Also Ivory Python Rolando $1195


 
I really like the "Ivory" Python Rolando, but they  do look more taupe than ivory. IMO


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> I really like the "Ivory" Python Rolando, but they  do look more taupe than ivory. IMO



I agree. They are gorgeous though.


----------



## sara999

selfridges has:
open clics...i think red and nude
gold heel/toe NP (are they cork?)

and some others


----------



## ronsdiva

karwood said:


> I really like the "Ivory" Python Rolando, but they  do look more taupe than ivory. IMO



I am loving them also.


----------



## justkell

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=REG&


Hot pink satin hyper prive- Yummy!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

These are intesting

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=GABIN!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DREG%26


----------



## oo_let_me_see

OMG naked, I was just coming to post those here and say, "These are interesing".  I swear to goodness.  We are on the same wave length, I guess!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ great minds think alike!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

here here


----------



## lilmissb

Ivory python!!!


----------



## noah8077

by102w.bay102.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=0ef5a8b5-4650-4bdc-afb1-393f6d292dee&Aux=4|0|8CB4CA59E95F830|

I like these!


----------



## lilmissb

^What do they look like? What are they?


----------



## noah8077

*must learn to become smarter than computer*


----------



## ilovemylilo

Chins4 said:


> Also Ivory Python Rolando $1195


 
Ivory Python Rolando =


----------



## lilmissb

^^Ahhhh! I got that email too. They're not bad!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I may be behind on the game, but Neimans has the Very Galaxys listed in both Silver and Fuschia. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D19874%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I wanted to preorder fushia so bad! I need a money tree


----------



## karwood

Peter sent me this pic a couple days ago:


----------



## justkell

^^^ i got that email too, i nearly fainted when i saw the blue ones, tdf!


----------



## floridasun8

karwood said:


> Peter sent me this pic a couple days ago:



*Karwood*, what is that nude shoe directly below the others?  Is that a VP available at Saks???


----------



## karwood

floridasun8 said:


> *Karwood*, what is that nude shoe directly below the others? Is that a VP available at Saks???


 
It does look like Nude Patent VPs, but  I can't guarantee without seeing the front of the shoe


----------



## JetSetGo!

No, that's the Yoyo 110. No platform.


----------



## karwood

JetSetGo! said:


> No, that's the Yoyo 110. No platform.


 
At the Meet-up, did you notice if any  Nude VP were available at Saks?


----------



## Leescah

Why do I come in here??? 

Those fuscia VG's are stunning.


----------



## jh4200

There were no nude vps at Saks.


----------



## carlinha

they did have nude patent yoyos though, 100 or 110mm i can't remember?


----------



## JetSetGo!

110, with the Decollete heel.

oops! fixed.


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> 1110, with the Decollete heel.



WOAH i would be a giant with that jet.... 1110mm!!!! 

great memory though... i was bummed, they did not have this in my size (35.5-36)


----------



## karwood

Scarpe available at NM. Available in black or ice blue patent:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## karwood

Mount Street Flat Sandals(pink and black) also at NM:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## samhainophobia

^ Oh, now THAT I like.


----------



## Leescah

I'm not sure if these have already been mentioned in here (sorry for repeating if they have) but I just had to share in case it's new news because my heart has been stolen!!! Harvey Nicks in London have got satin Rolandos - black and GREY which are utterly TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry though I didn't get pics, but the grey was sort of a stone grey and they were beautiful.  oh how I wish I didn't get heel slippage in Rolandos....


----------



## jh4200

Wow, gray satin rolandos sound absolutely stunning!


----------



## Leescah

OMG Jenn they were, I can't even begin to explain!! I'm so rubbish, I should have taken a photo - it was just so busy in there and I got a bit flustered LOL. The 38.5 actuallty fit me pretty good with not as much heel slippage as I thought it would be so I might consider them - I'm pretty sure they were only like £345 or something too.... which seems cheap doesn't it?! I'm not convinced that's right...


----------



## jh4200

Yes, that does seem cheap.  Here they're $700 for the patent and nappa.  If you go back, definitely get us some pics!


----------



## Leescah

:ninja: Am on it! :ninja:


----------



## karwood

Mount Street in pink/black combo available at Barneys:





http://www.barneys.com/Mount%20Street/159016355,default,pd.html


----------



## lilmissb

That mount st flat is soooo pretty but a lot of money!


----------



## karwood

These Satin Bow Sandals are available for pre-order at BG:

Color:  Champagne or Midnight $995







http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203511cat299800cat299825


----------



## *Lo

^^CL BH has them in black


----------



## javaboo

karwood said:


> These Satin Bow Sandals are available for pre-order at BG:
> 
> Color:  Champagne or Midnight $995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203511cat299800cat299825



I'm torn about this one... I really need to see a modeling picture of this.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> These Satin Bow Sandals are available for pre-order at BG:
> 
> Color:  Champagne or Midnight $995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203511cat299800cat299825



Ooh, I really love these! They are gorgeous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Scarpe available at NM. Available in black or ice blue patent:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731



I need to see these on the foot. They are kinda cute.


----------



## MsFrida

karwood said:


>


 
I am LOVING these, but $900 for flats?


----------



## karwood

I don't think  I can wear  the triple platform. Literally, that is walking on a whole new level or altitude


----------



## lilmissjenna

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I need to see these on the foot. They are kinda cute.



ooh i love these... they're going on my wishlist, not that i'm buying anything soon


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i love the scarpe! but over $1000 ... whew i might as well save for the OMG shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> These Satin Bow Sandals are available for pre-order at BG:
> 
> Color: Champagne or Midnight $995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203511cat299800cat299825


 
Sooo purty! Not sure how it would look on the foot though.


----------



## samhainophobia

^ That one's a bit OTT for me.  Not loving the Scarpe either.  (Thank god.  LOL.)


----------



## lilmissb

I'm a bit iffy on the bow too. I wish it was a bit smaller but it could look stunning on??? Maybe.


----------



## sdesaye

I bet its really pretty on.  Any colors available yet?


----------



## techie81

karwood said:


> These Satin Bow Sandals are available for pre-order at BG:
> 
> Color:  Champagne or Midnight $995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203511cat299800cat299825



I'm sort of liking these but they might be overwhelming on me as short as I am.  

Loving the Mount St flats!


----------



## techie81

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I need to see these on the foot. They are kinda cute.



Here's a pair in highlighter yellow-green:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

techie81 said:


> Here's a pair in highlighter yellow-green:



I remember seeing this photo, and thinking they were interesting. I think I like them a lot better in black. Did you get to try them on?


----------



## techie81

No, they were way too big.


----------



## caterpillar

did saks have any pigalle 120s at all? or are these a boutique only sort of thing?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I've didn't sees the Pigalle 120 at Saks last week. Those are more of a Boutique thing. Maybe Neimans carries them, but I'm not sure.


----------



## LavenderIce

The 120s are usually more of a boutique thing, however, NM does get them occasionally.  Two years ago they had the classic black patent 120.


----------



## Marisa783

BG has black patent pigalle 120s


----------



## ashakes

karwood said:


> These Satin Bow Sandals are available for pre-order at BG:
> 
> Color:  Champagne or Midnight $995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203511cat299800cat299825




These are called *Pour Monsieur* in case anybody was wondering.


----------



## Stinas

*Marisa783* - Which ones are the ones in avatar??  Are they made up CL?  
Anyone know?  They look Decollete-Clichy-ish to me.


----------



## jh4200

I think that they're called the Samira Strass.


----------



## javaboo

Thanks *Asha*! The Pour Monsieur also comes in black (SCP).


----------



## JetSetGo!

jh4200 said:


> I think that they're called the Samira Strass.



Yeah, they seem like a Ron Ron covered in Swarovksy Crystals


----------



## laureenthemean

New arrivals at footcandy, including black Carnaval and pink satin HP:
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=LOU&group=new


----------



## *Magdalena*

karwood said:


> These Satin Bow Sandals are available for pre-order at BG:
> 
> Color: Champagne or Midnight $995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203511cat299800cat299825


 

I absolutely love these!!!!  however, I know it's going to be "hate or love" thing with a lot of girls.....I wish they came in a larger variety of colors...but maybe it's good for my bank account that they dont


----------



## cllover

ooooh I LOVE the Pour Monsieur!  I wish I could try them on!


----------



## cllover

Is this the new decollete?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod39460011&parentId=cat238205&masterId=cat10015&index=23&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10015cat238205

Is there a difference between that and what I think is the petit rat?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod32280073&parentId=cat238205&masterId=cat10015&index=36&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10015cat238205


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aren't those both the Petit Rat?


----------



## ashakes

cllover said:


> Is this the new decollete?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10015cat238205
> 
> Is there a difference between that and what I think is the petit rat?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10015cat238205



I believe the first one is the decollete 328; it has a square toe.


----------



## foxycleopatra

ashakes said:


> I believe the first one is the decollete 328; it has a square toe.



Yes!!  When one of my SA's read "Decollete _328_" over the phone I was thinking huh, 328 628 888 WTH why all these confusing number variations?!  Is Msr. Louboutin running out of style names LOL?


----------



## cllover

If that's the decollete 328, it looks really similar to the petit rat!  So confusing!  He should just come up with a new name - he's welcome to name a shoe after me if he's running out of names


----------



## ashakes

Ha, yeah all the numbers are confusing.  Well, the petit rat has that grosgrain ribbon trim right? So, I guess that's why he has different names?


----------



## taydev

me no likey! and its a good thing that Msr. Louboutins new creations arent appealing to me because it gives me the chance to get all of the older shoes i want, not having to add anymore to the list! lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

Some new stuff in at Costa Mesa

Bow Dorcet
St. Pierre (ostrich)
Spartenvol 100 (lizard, suede)
123 Scarpe
Yopi 100

For prices call Reghan
(714)754-9200


----------



## eggpudding

ooh, the Yopi.. I wonder if it comes in 120mm?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think it's actually 110.


----------



## lilmissb

Check out the new seriousa at barneys! I'd die for it in black....!!

http://www.barneys.com/Seriousa/159016338,default,pd.html

Edit: they have them in black further down...whoops!


----------



## ally143

Thanks for the pics Jet!!

LMB those are very cute! We need modeling pics...I hope the ankle strap is not too short


----------



## karwood

lilmissb said:


> Check out the new seriousa at barneys! I'd die for it in black....!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Seriousa/159016338,default,pd.html


 
They are nice. Although, I can't see myself spending $700 for a pair of sandals/flats.


----------



## karwood

JetSetGo! said:


> Some new stuff in at Costa Mesa
> 
> Bow Dorcet
> St. Pierre (ostrich)
> Spartenvol 100 (lizard, suede)
> 123 Scarpe
> Yopi 100
> 
> For prices call Reghan
> (714)754-9200


 
Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## karwood

I just received this pic from Peter:

So Private


----------



## _Danielle_

Wowzaa the nude ones are amazing


----------



## samhainophobia

Hmm.  I loved the Bow Dorcet from the front view back when we saw the preview pics (was dying for it in navy), but am not sure I love the side view -- that free edge looks sloppy to me, and it's throwing the whole look off IMO.  I'm going to have to see it on the foot.  (NOT ON KARWOOD, SHE JUST MAKES ME BUY THINGS!!!)

Not that I mind if a shoe gets knocked off my list .


----------



## karwood




----------



## cllover

^not too crazy about these for some reason.


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> They are nice. Although, I can't see myself spending $700 for a pair of sandals/flats.



I'm a bit the same. I'll wait for the sale. By that time it'll be winter here! LOL.


^^Eeek! It's a mix between the hung up and the open clic or minibout and the rolande.....


----------



## samina

Does anyone know if the new patent grey simples come in an 85 heel and if pigalles will be made in a 90 heel?

Thanks!


----------



## **shoelover**

i don't like it.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

taydev said:


> me no likey! and its a good thing that Msr. Louboutins new creations arent appealing to me because it gives me the chance to get all of the older shoes i want, not having to add anymore to the list! lol



Yeh I am not liking anything either.  I have the silver Turbella on pre-order but beyond that nothing is moving me.  It is cool though...more money towards Birkin #2 this year.


----------



## ally143

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Yeh I am not liking anything either.  I have the silver Turbella on pre-order but beyond that nothing is moving me.  It is cool though...more money towards Birkin #2 this year.



I'm on the same boat, except my funds are going towards SO...I should also start an H fund though!!


----------



## caterpillar

these are from saks atlanta (no tax for me!) SA is awesome, his name's jonathan. text him at 770 331 9600. great guy! tell him seale referred you (: got a pair of louboutins from him for last egc!


----------



## caterpillar

more!


----------



## caterpillar

even more!


----------



## samhainophobia

That NP (?) in black with gold heel/toe is pretty hot -- and I hate slingbacks!  It's almost enough to make me reconsider my life-long ban on them .


----------



## angelie

anyone know what that coral patent is called (the one in the pics above)???? so i can special order it in a lower heel.


----------



## hlp_28

angelie said:


> anyone know what that coral patent is called (the one in the pics above)???? so i can special order it in a lower heel.


 
I think those are pink. The top ones look like pink VP and the bottom one should be Pink Rolandos. I wish it comes in a lower heel too.....


----------



## JetSetGo!

*angelie* They are the Hyper Prive in Neon Pink.

*samhainophobia* The slings are the So Prive.

Both of these styles have extra platform height then the usual Prives.


----------



## karwood

New at Saks:

Red Patent Leather Madame Claude, $795:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?JSESSIONID=JHcLgDTFGFJLkCJGBXFpD2dwBkrcgZp11fRPqnBfwWy0BLRb3lPG!2037684666&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446211196&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233591467341&ev19=1:30






Escatin , $795:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1233592061512&ev19=1:10


----------



## karwood

Also at Saks

Gino T- Strap $865:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446215021&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233592178557&ev19=1:11


----------



## karwood

Cut-Out Mules, $695:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446208398&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233592289374


----------



## karwood

Adona, $1265:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446215061&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233592400011&ev19=1:8


----------



## Chins4

karwood said:


> New at Saks:
> 
> Red Patent Leather Madame Claude, $795:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1233591467341&ev19=1:30


 
I LIKE these!! But dammit I already have red Armadillos  What IS it about red CLs?


----------



## karwood

Lillian in Ivory Leather, $925:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446211140&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233592503803&ev19=1:3


----------



## karwood

Miss Boxe in Tobacco Leather and Stacked Wood Heel, $695:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446208373&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709560&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233592652969&ev19=1:5


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thank God, I am not crazy about any of them ....i do like the Adona flats, but im not liking this color combo...or the price!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

I love both of these!  Thanks karwood for posting!



karwood said:


> New at Saks:
> 
> Red Patent Leather Madame Claude, $795:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?JSESSIONID=JHcLgDTFGFJLkCJGBXFpD2dwBkrcgZp11fRPqnBfwWy0BLRb3lPG!2037684666&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446211196&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233591467341&ev19=1:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escatin , $795:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1233592061512&ev19=1:10


----------



## schwinn3

I love the Adona and the Lillian, but $1265 for flats?!  Wow.  I really want the Dillian, I wonder when that will be available for pre-order, anyone know?

That Escatin is pretty sexy!


----------



## karwood

schwinn3 said:


> I love the Adona and the Lillian, but $1265 for flats?! Wow. I really want the Dillian, I wonder when that will be available for pre-order, anyone know?
> 
> That Escatin is pretty sexy!


 
The Dillian are  now available for pre-order, but the expected shipping date is not until 3/14


----------



## angelie

Thanks hlp_28 and  JetSetGo, I guess my comp just makes them look coral. I wish i could see them in person cuz i love neon pink.


----------



## JetSetGo!

The neon pink is gorgeous!


----------



## angelie

is it really bright???? cuz i would love tham. Not sure if u've seen the jimmy choo neon pink flats but if u have is it anything like that???


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! What a price hike. Not keen on paying $1300 for flats....sheesh! I might have to wait till they al go on sale. Not that I'm crazy about any of them.


----------



## jh4200

Angelie, I haven't seen the Choos, but I tried on the neon pink NPs and HPs at the meetup, and they're a really gorgeous color!  Bright and fun, and I liked them when I didn't expect to, since I'm not usually one for brights.  If you look for our meetup thread, there's some pics in there of me wearing them (I'm towards the left side of the group pic).  Maybe that'll show the color better for you.


----------



## angelie

thanks jh4200 i'll go check that out ASAP


----------



## lolitablue

Loving the Escatin but I am spoiled and need me some platform!!


----------



## caterpillar

has anyone seen python np at all? will there be any?


----------



## sakura

Bergdorf Goodman had the python NPs in 70mm.  I don't think anyone else has them.


----------



## lilmissb

Ahhhh! I can't find it...I know I asked about those ring lizard pigalles somewhere and I didn't write the price down, can someone tell me what the price of them are? I've $1195 in my head...python pigalles are $995?? Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They may have gone up from any previous price posted. The VPs went up $1000 in a matter of a couple of months.


----------



## Chins4

fyi UK ladies (or US ladies enjoying the exchange rate ) London (Motcomb St) have just received a shipment of Navy Patent Decolletes  £323.

They also have Decolletes in Cherry (Clichy-shade) red. Mount Street have got Camel and Hot Pink plus are expecting a shipment of patent VPs - nude/nude and black/black.


----------



## karwood

Pic sent from Peter Tay. Tan


----------



## karwood

Pic sent from Peter Tay. City:  $1025:


----------



## karwood

Nude Leather Cut-Out Mules:


----------



## karwood

*Lizard Roccia Spartenvol* @ Barneys $1395:

http://www.barneys.com/Spartenvol/159105150,default,pd.html


----------



## yslalice

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1233678057114&ev19=1:12

i am going crazy for these cutout slides, but i want them in black....


----------



## samhainophobia

karwood said:


> Nude Leather Cut-Out Mules:


 
This cut-out style must be the trend this season -- there are some new Zanottis out that look almost exactly like this, except not slides (it's almost an open-toe bootie) and in black.  (The GZs are super hot.  I want them.  They're on my "stalk obsessively to see if they go on sale" list .)


----------



## cllover

Chins4 said:


> fyi UK ladies (or US ladies enjoying the exchange rate ) London (Motcomb St) have just received a shipment of Navy Patent Decolletes  £323.
> 
> They also have Decolletes in Cherry (Clichy-shade) red. Mount Street have got Camel and Hot Pink plus are expecting a shipment of patent VPs - nude/nude and black/black.


noooooooo Chins, you did not just say that they have red patent decolletes!    Gah when I just made a resolution to wait for ronrons or a HG.


----------



## samina

wow navy n red  chins did u get anything???


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Jet!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> They may have gone up from any previous price posted. The VPs went up $1000 in a matter of a couple of months.



Oops! I meant 100. That's a serious typo!


----------



## LavenderIce

Typo or not I believed you jet.  lol


----------



## lilmissb

^^Whoops, I thought you meant they were $1000!!


----------



## socalboo

$1000! Well, at the rate they're going up...


----------



## morfoula

caterpillar said:


> these are from saks atlanta (no tax for me!) SA is awesome, his name's jonathan. text him at 770 331 9600. great guy! tell him seale referred you (: got a pair of louboutins from him for last egc!




those yellow sling backs are driving me insane!


----------



## lilmissb

ARGH! So what's the price? over or under $1k for the ring lizard pigalles?


----------



## Mayacamas

Egg pudding, what are the shoes in your icon?
I love them : )


----------



## Stinas

Where can I find the Samira Strass???  and are they really 3K?????
If they are not avail in the US can i still order them???  OMG....I look at the pics a million times a day...they are perfect!  I know I dont have my wedding dress yet, but whatever, they are soooo sparkley.  I didnt think they really existed.


----------



## ally143

Stinas I remember reading they were seen in the HK boutique...

New cute pair of yellow patent pumps from Browns


----------



## Stinas

hmm...how do i contact them?


----------



## ally143

I called once, but I don't remember if it was the same number ush:

Christian Louboutin Lan Street
Ph: +852. 2118 0016
Fx: +852 2118 2316

11am to 8pm

This is in the new website, hopefully it is accurate


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Ally, are they decolletes 328's? I recall they were coming in yellow.


----------



## ally143

Yup, the ones with the square toe, available at Browns...

I really like them, but I don't need 2 pairs of yellow shoes, but then again, these are patent mine are suede, these are closed toe mine are NPs...mmmhh maybe I do need another pair of yellow shoes


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh* ally*, I don't need to say ANYTHING! You're self enabling....hahahaha. Well, I will say that since it's winter, at least if you wear the patent out it won't ruin like suede....


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Ally!  Im going to try soon...unless anyone knows anymore info.


----------



## ally143

lilmissb said:


> ^Oh* ally*, I don't need to say ANYTHING! You're self enabling....hahahaha. Well, I will say that since it's winter, at least if you wear the patent out it won't ruin like suede....



Hahaha! I know! You are totally right! One more to the list 



Stinas said:


> Thanks Ally!  Im going to try soon...unless anyone knows anymore info.



I hope you find them! They would make amazing wedding shoes  Let me know if you find them, I would get them too if they are significantly less than $3k


----------



## melialuvs2shop

very croise in a hot new colorway

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=49I


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> ARGH! So what's the price? over or under $1k for the ring lizard pigalles?



Probably over $1000.  That's the price range for the other styles in ring lizard.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks sakura. I thought so...will have to wait I'm afraid...


----------



## javaboo

I was the one who saw the Samira Strass at the HK boutique. It was displayed upstairs along with the Silver and Fuschia Very Galaxy. *Stinas*, they were super pretty and sparkly in real life.


----------



## Stinas

^Just pmd you!


----------



## Chins4

cllover said:


> noooooooo Chins, you did not just say that they have red patent decolletes!  Gah when I just made a resolution to wait for ronrons or a HG.


 
:devil: and that exchange rate's just awesome isn't it


----------



## samhainophobia

By the way, everyone, the Paquitas charged to my cc, and at full price minus VAT with shipping (free ) and a partridge in a pear tree on Luisaviaroma they came out to $621.77.

I got charged an international service fee by my cc which came in at a little under $20, and since I haven't gotten the shoes yet (assume they should be here soon since my cc charged! ) I don't know if or how badly I'll get hit by customs.  Still, given that the Paquitas are listed at $995 on NM and Saks -- *BIG *discount.  I strongly recommend going this route if you want them and you don't want to wait months for the sales.

As a refresher, these are the Paquitas:







LVR has the following in stock (prices include VAT, so it would actually come out cheaper when VAT was taken off).  List is not exhaustive.  All USD conversions are approximate:

Spartenvol Strass (black with medallions) -- 820 euro/$1064.  Normal US price is $1395.
Picador (black patent) -- 383 euro/$495.97.  Normal US price is $625.
"Docksider" slingback (Jefferson platform, navy) 667 euro/$864.23. -- Normal US price is $1195.
Yopi peeptoe (turquoise patent) -- 383 euro/$495.97. Normal US price ?.
Very Croise (luggage/turquoise/) -- 515 euro/$667.28. Normal US price is $775.
Gino T-Strap (tan toecap/bone/gold) -- 505 euro/$654.29.  Normal US price is $865.
Scarpe (black patent, camel patent) -- 635 euro/$822.72. Normal US price is $1095.


----------



## hlp_28

jh4200 said:


> Angelie, I haven't seen the Choos, but I tried on the neon pink NPs and HPs at the meetup, and they're a really gorgeous color!  Bright and fun, and I liked them when I didn't expect to, since I'm not usually one for brights.  If you look for our meetup thread, there's some pics in there of me wearing them (I'm towards the left side of the group pic).  Maybe that'll show the color better for you.



Thanks *JH*. I can't believe that I missed the meetup thread !! Thanks for letting me know, the pics there are gorgeous!! And the pink HP looks stunning !!!

*Angelie* - There is a pic in the Celebrities thread showing Jenny McCarthy wearing Pink Hyper Prive.


----------



## angelie

thanks hlp_28 i will check it out


----------



## ashakes

samhainophobia said:


> By the way, everyone, the Paquitas charged to my cc, and at full price minus VAT with shipping (free ) and a partridge in a pear tree on Luisaviaroma they came out to $621.77.
> 
> I got charged an international service fee by my cc which came in at a little under $20, and since I haven't gotten the shoes yet (assume they should be here soon since my cc charged! ) I don't know if or how badly I'll get hit by customs.  Still, given that the Paquitas are listed at $995 on NM and Saks -- *BIG *discount.  I strongly recommend going this route if you want them and you don't want to wait months for the sales.
> 
> As a refresher, these are the Paquitas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LVR has the following in stock (prices include VAT, so it would actually come out cheaper when VAT was taken off).  List is not exhaustive.  All USD conversions are approximate:
> 
> Spartenvol Strass (black with medallions) -- 820 euro/$1064.  Normal US price is $1395.
> Picador (black patent) -- 383 euro/$495.97.  Normal US price is $625.
> "Docksider" slingback (Jefferson platform, navy) 667 euro/$864.23. -- Normal US price is $1195.
> Yopi peeptoe (turquoise patent) -- 383 euro/$495.97. Normal US price ?.
> Very Croise (luggage/turquoise/) -- 515 euro/$667.28. Normal US price is $775.
> Gino T-Strap (tan toecap/bone/gold) -- 505 euro/$654.29.  Normal US price is $865.
> Scarpe (black patent, camel patent) -- 635 euro/$822.72. Normal US price is $1095.



Congrats. That is a great deal!  Mine charged a while ago, but no shipment notification yet.

Yopi peeptoe (turquoise patent) -- 383 euro/$495.97. Normal US price ?.*  These are $665 in the US I believe, maybe even $695.  It's in that range though, but the joli noued dorcet price of $665 sticks out in my head. lol*

Very Croise (luggage/turquoise/) -- 515 euro/$667.28. Normal US price is $775.  *These are actually $875 in the US.*


----------



## samhainophobia

Whoops!  Thanks for the correction, asha .  I couldn't find that colorway online anywhere else for reference, so I just found a random black VC at Neiman Marcus.  I bow to the superior knowledge of the CL queen!

I don't have a shipment notification yet, but was hoping that the fact that the charge suddenly showed up on my card meant that maybe the shoes would suddenly show up at my door .  Though it's freezing out so I wouldn't be wearing them anyway, so I can wait a while longer!


----------



## karwood

samhainophobia said:


> By the way, everyone, the Paquitas charged to my cc, and at full price minus VAT with shipping (free ) and a partridge in a pear tree on Luisaviaroma they came out to $621.77.
> 
> I got charged an international service fee by my cc which came in at a little under $20, and since I haven't gotten the shoes yet (assume they should be here soon since my cc charged! ) I don't know if or how badly I'll get hit by customs. Still, given that the Paquitas are listed at $995 on NM and Saks -- *BIG *discount. I strongly recommend going this route if you want them and you don't want to wait months for the sales.
> 
> As a refresher, these are the Paquitas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LVR has the following in stock (prices include VAT, so it would actually come out cheaper when VAT was taken off). List is not exhaustive. All USD conversions are approximate:
> 
> Spartenvol Strass (black with medallions) -- 820 euro/$1064. Normal US price is $1395.
> Picador (black patent) -- 383 euro/$495.97. Normal US price is $625.
> "Docksider" slingback (Jefferson platform, navy) 667 euro/$864.23. -- Normal US price is $1195.
> Yopi peeptoe (turquoise patent) -- 383 euro/$495.97. Normal US price ?.
> Very Croise (luggage/turquoise/) -- 515 euro/$667.28. Normal US price is $775.
> Gino T-Strap (tan toecap/bone/gold) -- 505 euro/$654.29. Normal US price is $865.
> Scarpe (black patent, camel patent) -- 635 euro/$822.72. Normal US price is $1095.


 

My Gosh!!! That is a good deal! I got mine from Saks and paid over 1k. Maybe I should return them and order a pair from Luisaviaroma. Although, I am wondering what the custom charges will be.


----------



## karwood

ashakes said:


> Congrats. That is a great deal! Mine charged a while ago, but no shipment notification yet.


 
Ashakes, how long ago did you order your Paquita?


----------



## Marisa783

these are from the Horatio boutique. they have rolandos in yellow and black patent and black satin and turquoise suede ron rons (i think someone was looking to see if a boutique had these?)


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> ARGH! So what's the price? over or under $1k for the ring lizard pigalles?




An SO for Regular Lizard Decolletes are in the $1.5K US neighborhood, so a stock pair would be just over $1K US.


----------



## karwood

Marisa783 said:


> these are from the Horatio boutique. they have rolandos in yellow and black patent and black satin and turquoise suede ron rons (i think someone was looking to see if a boutique had these?)


 
Thank you for posting Marisa!! I think *nakedmosher* has the Turquoise Ron Rons on her wish list, although I am not sure want them in leather or suede


----------



## justkell

oooh i want those turquoise ron rons, but since i just got my rewards card from saks, i think i might have to get them from there! soooooooooooooo pretty


----------



## Leescah

Oh my. I love those yellow Rolandos!!!!!!!!!!  so summery!!


----------



## ashakes

karwood said:


> Ashakes, how long ago did you order your Paquita?



*karwood*, I ordered the yopi from LVR.  And, I ordered a month and a half ago maybe, maybe longer than that?  The charge went on my card the day same as I ordered, but it must have been a pre-authorization one that dropped and I just didn't notice since several other charges go on my card, sometimes daily for work.  And, then last week I actually saw the charge with the international transaction fee post to my account.

No problem *samhainophoboia*!  I remember strange things, but I also just bought those camel/specchio/red patent ones last week so I knew for sure they were $875.

*Stinas!  Here is your good news...CL Madison and Horatio are getting the Samira Strass, so it is available in the US.* *Here is the bad news...**$2965 is the damage.   Unfortunately, I caved and purchased them because I knew they would be a regret if I let the bling go.  

You may want to see if they will be cheaper at the HK boutique though because of the currency exchange rate.  I didn't bother because I had a store credit and didn't want to bother with customs this time around.  
*


----------



## savvysgirl

$3000???????????


----------



## angelie

Asha post tons of pics when u get them i love bling


----------



## Leescah

Asha you got them???!! Oh wow, when do they fall into your hands so we can all gawp at the photos????


----------



## ashakes

savvysgirl said:


> $3000???????????



T, please don't put the 3 there. I like the $29__ better. LOL  Originally, I was quoted $24__, and I was like ok no problem, and then my SA said oh no, I made a mistake they are really $2965.  It's not like it's really that big of a difference when you are dealing with that dollar amount, but sadly it did make me rethink the purchase a bit.  I had a large credit so it doesn't seem so bad at least actual charge wise.   I'm going out of town this weekend for a girls weekend, so I'm hoping I get them before I leave so I can possibly wear them.  If not, there will always be another time, or my wedding.  For that cash, I'm definitely going to have to wear them for my wedding. 

Regardless, I will be sure to post lots of pics!

Unfortunately, it seems all my pre-orders and pre-reserves are coming in at once.  It looks like I get a pair a day lately, but it's really because they keep pouring in all at once!ush:

angelie, did you decide on doing a SO in the pink?


----------



## ceseeber

oh *Ashakes*, regardless of the price the Samira Strass look soooo beautiful....I hope they are all you hoped for and beyond! We'll want to see lots, and lost of pictures,


----------



## morfoula

Marisa783 said:


> these are from the Horatio boutique. they have rolandos in yellow and black patent and black satin and turquoise suede ron rons (i think someone was looking to see if a boutique had these?)



anyone know how much those yellow rolandos are??!!! omg!! i might have to buy those for the signing


----------



## karwood

morfoula said:


> anyone know how much those yellow rolandos are??!!! omg!! i might have to buy those for the signing


 
I think they are $695

Wow, *Asha*!!! I can't wait to see the modeling pics of your Samira Strass!!


----------



## Marisa783

i think the rolandos are $695 this season...these shouldn't be any different


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Asha, I can't wait to see pics of all that bling!  I so want a pair!!  I hope you get them soon.


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> *Stinas! Here is your good news...CL Madison and Horatio are getting the Samira Strass, so it is available in the US.* *Here is the bad news...**$2965 is the damage.  Unfortunately, I caved and purchased them because I knew they would be a regret if I let the bling go. *
> 
> *You may want to see if they will be cheaper at the HK boutique though because of the currency exchange rate. I didn't bother because I had a store credit and didn't want to bother with customs this time around. *


OMG ASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously...You just made me soooooooooooooooooo HAPPY!!!  
My DF just won 25k in Vegas, so ill talk to him tonight to see how much he is going to give up lol....and no, im not telling him how much they are lol
Either way.....IM BROKE AND STILL GETTING THESE!!  lol
Ahhhh....the price we pay for beauty!!  
Asha...im totally pming you!!....you think you can text me a pic once you get them???  I cant wait for you to post them on TPF! lol...im such a nerd!!


----------



## Leescah

Stinas said:


> OMG ASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously...You just made me soooooooooooooooooo HAPPY!!!
> My DF just won 25k in Vegas, so ill talk to him tonight to see how much he is going to give up lol....and no, im not telling him how much they are lol
> Either way.....IM BROKE AND STILL GETTING THESE!! lol
> Ahhhh....the price we pay for beauty!!
> Asha...im totally pming you!!....you think you can text me a pic once you get them??? I cant wait for you to post them on TPF! lol...im such a nerd!!


 
Um. Stinas. When my DF goes to Vegas he's lucky to walk away having broken even LOL!!!! He's going back there in June this year, would your DF mind lending him some of his luck/skills for the night so he can learn how to win big as well????  

Quite frankly, 3k is small change against his big win innit  you will get them too, I just know it 

I only came back into this thread to have another drool over those lemon yellow Rolandos.


----------



## lilmissb

Stinas said:


> OMG ASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously...You just made me soooooooooooooooooo HAPPY!!!
> My DF just won 25k in Vegas, so ill talk to him tonight to see how much he is going to give up lol....and no, im not telling him how much they are lol
> Either way.....IM BROKE AND STILL GETTING THESE!! lol
> Ahhhh....the price we pay for beauty!!
> Asha...im totally pming you!!....you think you can text me a pic once you get them??? I cant wait for you to post them on TPF! lol...im such a nerd!!


 

OMG! You're gonna get your dream wedding shoe!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm soooooo happy for you girl. Can't wait for your modelling pics


----------



## karwood

samhainophobia said:


> By the way, everyone, the Paquitas charged to my cc, and at full price minus VAT with shipping (free ) and a partridge in a pear tree on Luisaviaroma they came out to $621.77.
> 
> I got charged an international service fee by my cc which came in at a little under $20, and since I haven't gotten the shoes yet (assume they should be here soon since my cc charged! ) I don't know if or how badly I'll get hit by customs. Still, given that the Paquitas are listed at $995 on NM and Saks -- *BIG *discount. I strongly recommend going this route if you want them and you don't want to wait months for the sales.
> 
> As a refresher, these are the Paquitas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LVR has the following in stock (prices include VAT, so it would actually come out cheaper when VAT was taken off). List is not exhaustive. All USD conversions are approximate:
> 
> Spartenvol Strass (black with medallions) -- 820 euro/$1064. Normal US price is $1395.
> Picador (black patent) -- 383 euro/$495.97. Normal US price is $625.
> "Docksider" slingback (Jefferson platform, navy) 667 euro/$864.23. -- Normal US price is $1195.
> Yopi peeptoe (turquoise patent) -- 383 euro/$495.97. Normal US price ?.
> Very Croise (luggage/turquoise/) -- 515 euro/$667.28. Normal US price is $775.
> Gino T-Strap (tan toecap/bone/gold) -- 505 euro/$654.29. Normal US price is $865.
> Scarpe (black patent, camel patent) -- 635 euro/$822.72. Normal US price is $1095.


 
*Samhain, *thank you for the cash-saving tip!!!! I just ordered a pair of Paquita from LVF. I am returning the ones I purchased from Saks, which cost me over 1K!! With LVF, I am saving $381, although that does not include the custom fees. Regardless, it still beats Saks price anyday!!BTW, the expected shipping for the Paquita is 2/28.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Karwood *yes they are on my wishlist but I am planning on getting them from Saks. But if they don't have them, I will get them from Horatio ... Thanks!!


----------



## lilmissb

^She's back!!! Meetcha in the chat thread to discuss your pirate suite!!!


----------



## javaboo

Blah... this is what Holts is getting for the Spring Collection. There isn't a huge selection (about 12?) but here is what I kinda remember.

- White Patent with pink platform Very Croise
- Very Galaxy in Gold (size 35.5-41?) - $1495
- Gino I think its black and gold
- Short Tina (I can't remember the color could be Gold?)
- Spartenvol 					 							 Strass? in Black
- Ron Ron in Pink and Black Patent?

Ok, I can't remember what else the only thing interesting was the Gold VG but they aren't coming in the color or the size I want.


----------



## cllover

Congrats on wedding shoes, Stinas!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Sorry to hear that* java*!!! No reds?


----------



## javaboo

I can't remember they only have the Red Patent Rolando.


----------



## lilmissb

That's no good! Have you decided what shoe you like in true red if any?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas said:


> OMG ASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously...You just made me soooooooooooooooooo HAPPY!!!
> My DF just won 25k in Vegas, so ill talk to him tonight to see how much he is going to give up lol....and no, im not telling him how much they are lol
> Either way.....IM BROKE AND STILL GETTING THESE!!  lol
> Ahhhh....the price we pay for beauty!!
> Asha...im totally pming you!!....you think you can text me a pic once you get them???  I cant wait for you to post them on TPF! lol...im such a nerd!!



Stinas, I'm so happy for you!  These are the most perfect shoes for a bride.  Do you have your dress yet and do they go with it???


----------



## ashakes

These arrived yesterday at the boutiques and these pics are courtesy of them.

CL Madison has the black python hyper prive and CL Horatio has the multi pink python hyper prive.  I think the display size for the pink one is small. I wear a 40 mostly so I hope mine will look a bit more proportional. It should be here tomorrow. I will post pics when it arrives!  My lilac ones came today, but I missed the delivery so I guess I will get those tomorrow too.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow, I'm really diggin the black python HPs.  I'm trying to stay away from black though.


----------



## ashakes

^^^E, I saw the black 1st and had to walk away b/c I am trying to stay away from black too. But, the red against the black looks so gorgeous!  Then, I found out Horatio got the multi pink and since I returned the multi pink rolando, I knew I should try the HP.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Wow! If they were VP's I would so say yes to the black but I'm not 100% sure of HP's....I guess I would have to try them on. Are they $1195 too or a bit more?


----------



## ashakes

Oh sorry. They are $1195.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ashakes said:


> These arrived yesterday at the boutiques and these pics are courtesy of them.
> 
> CL Madison has the black python hyper prive and CL Horatio has the multi pink python hyper prive.  I think the display size for the pink one is small. I wear a 40 mostly so I hope mine will look a bit more proportional. It should be here tomorrow. I will post pics when it arrives!  My lilac ones came today, but I missed the delivery so I guess I will get those tomorrow too.



These are soo gorgeous! I think I like the hyper prive more than the very prive...


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks asha!


----------



## rainyjewels

wow, those black python HPs are STUNNING! ahhhh..........


----------



## karwood

Turbella available in Cement (white) @ Barneys:

http://www.barneys.com/Turbella/159016352,default,pd.html


----------



## karwood

Peter Tay sent this pic of CL VP 120 Python Impero, $1165:


----------



## Cerina

OMG, those pythons are TDF!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Peter Tay sent this pic of CL VP 120 Python Impero, $1165:



Oooh, me likey!!


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> That's no good! Have you decided what shoe you like in true red if any?



I'm probably going to get the Madame Claude in red but I'm just trying to figure out if there is just one heel height or there is a higher version on of the stores are getting in.


----------



## samhainophobia

karwood said:


> *Samhain, *thank you for the cash-saving tip!!!! I just ordered a pair of Paquita from LVF. I am returning the ones I purchased from Saks, which cost me over 1K!! With LVF, I am saving $381, although that does not include the custom fees. Regardless, it still beats Saks price anyday!!BTW, the expected shipping for the Paquita is 2/28.



You're welcome!  Happy to help .  It was your fabulous pics that made me order the Paquitas in the first place!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

ashakes said:


> ^^^E, I saw the black 1st and had to walk away b/c I am trying to stay away from black too. But, the red against the black looks so gorgeous!  Then, I found out Horatio got the multi pink and since I returned the multi pink rolando, I knew I should try the HP.



Asha-girl, we need to see pictures of all your new arrivals!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I can't remember if these are old news, but Saks has Red Suede Ron Rons.


----------



## ashakes

oo_let_me_see said:


> Asha-girl, we need to see pictures of all your new arrivals!!!!



Samira didn't come in like it was supposed to, probably next week.  The entire shipment was delayed.

Carnaval and lilac kid leather HPs came and I took photos yesterday.  And, I think they attempted to deliver my multi aqua pink python HPs yesterday, but nobody was home. I will try to upload pics today before I leave for the weekend!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^woohooooooo!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Peter (SAKS) emailed these today or yesterday can't remember Red, Pink and Turq Ron Ron's! I have my eye on the Turq. or the Red!! They are currently priced at $595.


----------



## Chins4

New at Matches  http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...ter=Designers&filterValue=christian louboutin

Gold Horatio £415

Hot Pink Silk NP £420

Nude Patent Leather NP £450

Blush Patent Simple (85?) £330

Watersnake New Simple £570


----------



## mistyknightwin

Chins4 said:


> New at Matches http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...ter=Designers&filterValue=christian louboutin
> 
> Gold Horatio £415
> 
> Hot Pink Silk NP £420
> 
> Nude Patent Leather NP £450
> 
> Blush Patent Simple (85?) £330
> 
> Watersnake New Simple £570


*Chins* do you know what it means when it says - VAT? I'm thinking it's some kind of tax. For US shoppers is that the price we go by? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chins4

mistyknightwin said:


> *Chins* do you know what it means when it says - VAT? I'm thinking it's some kind of tax. For US shoppers is that the price we go by?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yup VAT is a UK tax. I think that international buyers can claim the VAT back so you guys would pay the price excluding VAT?


----------



## *Magdalena*

karwood said:


> Peter Tay sent this pic of CL VP 120 Python Impero, $1165:


 

I love these!!!  just ordered a pair...cant wait to get them.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Chins4 said:


> Yup VAT is a UK tax. I think that international buyers can claim the VAT back so you guys would pay the price excluding VAT?


Cool, thanks!


----------



## gemibebe

*karwood*, I just can't stop looking at those python VPs!  I'm totally obsessed with python now and this one is TDF!


----------



## ashakes

K, I'm on for 5 minutes, but thought I would post this before I head out for the weekend since I know some forum members were interested.

CL Horatio received limited sizes on the *ANEMONE PLUME* in black satin and champagne satin!


----------



## ceseeber

Omg!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Soooo gorgeous!wonder what the retail is on those?


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Chins *I've ordered the Red Decolletes from London! 
Thank you so much for the heads up!


----------



## schwinn3

Ahh, retail is $2495!


----------



## laureenthemean

Ouch!


----------



## JetSetGo!

HOLY Ouch! ush:


----------



## rilokiley

yikes!

they are so beautiful though


----------



## laureenthemean

^^But jeez, compared to the retail price of regular Anemones, it's like paying $1500 more for the feathers!


----------



## kuromi-chan

laureenthemean said:


> ^^But jeez, compared to the retail price of regular Anemones, it's like paying $1500 more for the feathers!


 

  very good point, laureen!!  but they are breath-taking!


----------



## glamgrl921

ashakes said:


> K, I'm on for 5 minutes, but thought I would post this before I head out for the weekend since I know some forum members were interested.
> 
> CL Horatio received limited sizes on the *ANEMONE PLUME* in black satin and champagne satin!



Ahhhh I want these soooo bad!!!  But holy Jesus the price!!!!!!  So close to my UHG and yet so far!


----------



## ceseeber

You can buy a glue gun and an awful lot of feathers for $1500


----------



## lilmissb

Sh*t!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Seriously. I think they are pricing things so high so that when they go on sale they are almost normal priced!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yeah, even the shoes that aren't that "special" are like $1K.  It seemed like last spring, the Anemone was high at $995.


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> Seriously. I think they are pricing things so high so that when they go on sale they are almost normal priced!


 
And, even at sale price it's still painful for the wallet.


----------



## rdgldy

*Magdalena* said:


> I love these!!!  just ordered a pair...cant wait to get them.




and then there were 4-congrats, shoe quadruplet!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ceseeber said:


> You can buy a glue gun and an awful lot of feathers for $1500


It is pretty safe to say that we are going to have to confiscate the glue guns from both you and sam!! LOL


----------



## Chins4

JetSetGo! said:


> *Chins *I've ordered the Red Decolletes from London!
> Thank you so much for the heads up!


 
The cherry red patent? If I didn't already have the red karey I would have been tempted myself! I love to enable - it's guilt free shopping AND making someone else happy


----------



## samhainophobia

jimmyshoogirl said:


> It is pretty safe to say that we are going to have to confiscate the glue guns from both you and sam!! LOL


----------



## ceseeber

..but please let me keep the bedazzler


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh my, I am scared to say yes. Everything may be bedazzled!


----------



## Noegirl05

I too am scared haha


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> The cherry red patent? If I didn't already have the red karey I would have been tempted myself! I love to enable - it's guilt free shopping AND making someone else happy



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you for posting about them! 

I couldn't be more excited! I have wanted them in this color forever, and thought I'd have to SO them! 

Now, I also wonder what other colors are out there that I don't have/know about... ush:

I haven't even gotten my bonus yet and I'm already spending like a drunken sailer (in great shoes!)


----------



## melialuvs2shop

JetSetGo! said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you for posting about them!
> 
> I couldn't be more excited! I have wanted them in this color forever, and thought I'd have to SO them!
> 
> Now, I also wonder what other colors are out there that I don't have/know about... ush:
> 
> I haven't even gotten my bonus yet and I'm already spending like a drunken sailer (in great shoes!)


 

and let me just say:  there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with spending like a drunken sailor, as long as those shoes have red soles!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^


----------



## Chins4

JetSetGo! said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you for posting about them!
> 
> I couldn't be more excited! I have wanted them in this color forever, and thought I'd have to SO them!
> 
> Now, I also wonder what other colors are out there that I don't have/know about... ush:
> 
> I haven't even gotten my bonus yet and I'm already spending like a drunken sailer (in great shoes!)


 
Hooray for the drunken sailor 

PS they have navy patent as well


----------



## karwood

gemibebe said:


> *karwood*, I just can't stop looking at those python VPs! I'm totally obsessed with python now and this one is TDF!


 
I know exactly how you feel. The minute I saw *Alice1979 *pic, I could not stop looking at them. I purchased a pair from Peter this week and I can't wait to have these babies on my feet


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks *Chins*! 

So we know that... 
Motcombe has _True Red Patent, Burgundy Jazz _and _Navy Patent_.
Las Vegas has _Pink Patent, Beige Jazz _and _Antique Gold Croc_
Beverly Hills has _Black Jazz _and _Black Satin_

I'm waiting on some emails from the other stores with their info... I want to know what all of our choices are at the moment


----------



## Kamilla850

Sorry that this is OT but for the ladies that are purchasing through Peter Tay - what is the process now that he is no longer working for Saks?


----------



## noah8077

Haha Kam, I was just thinking the exact same thing!!!!


----------



## sakura

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks *Chins*!
> 
> So we know that...
> Motcombe has _True Red Patent, Burgundy Jazz _and _Navy Patent_.
> Las Vegas has _Pink Patent, Beige Jazz _and _Antique Gold Croc_
> Beverly Hills has _Black Jazz _and _Black Satin_
> 
> I'm waiting on some emails from the other stores with their info... I want to know what all of our choices are at the moment



Horatio has Red and Black Croc.  One of the London boutiques has EB Croc.  IIRC, *carlinha*  also posted Light Blue Patent and Pink Satin Decolletes from one of the boutiques in France.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Great memory, Sakura!
Too bad the Crocs are just waaaay out of my price range.

here are the others:

Light Blue Patent, Neon Pink Satin and White Patent 



carlinha said:


> new spring shoes at the *St. Honore boutique*


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks *Chins*!
> 
> So we know that...
> Motcombe has _True Red Patent, Burgundy Jazz _and _Navy Patent_.
> Las Vegas has _Pink Patent, Beige Jazz _and _Antique Gold Croc_
> Beverly Hills has _Black Jazz _and _Black Satin_
> 
> I'm waiting on some emails from the other stores with their info... I want to know what all of our choices are at the moment



Antique gold croc?? That sounds pretty good but too bad croc is just that little bit out of my reach!

Does anyone have camel jazz or patent ATM? Also, does only Paris get nude decolletes? I know Barney's had them late last year.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JetSetGo! said:


> Great memory, Sakura!
> Too bad the Crocs are just waaaay out of my price range.
> 
> here are the others:
> 
> Light Blue Patent, Neon Pink Satin and White Patent



The neon pink satin pair are so pretty!!


----------



## Marisa783

Lilmiss, are you asking about decolletes?  Both NY boutiques have camel jazz and only Saks carries the camel patent.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Marisa, yes I was. I wonder where I can get nude ones from though as well. I think someone like asha (?) may have had to get them from Paris???


----------



## purly

Kamilla850 said:


> Sorry that this is OT but for the ladies that are purchasing through Peter Tay - what is the process now that he is no longer working for Saks?



I have no idea. I sent him a note asking about a pair and he responded saying I would be contacted by somebody. But no one called me! So I just ordered elsewhere.


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm guessing the order goes through Becca @ BG's??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Okay so now it's this....
Motcombe has _True Red Patent, Burgundy Jazz _and _Navy Patent_.
Las Vegas has _Pink Patent, Beige Jazz _and _Antique Gold Croc_
Beverly Hills has _Black Jazz _and _Black Satin_
Paris has _Neon Pink Satin, White Patent _and _Light Blue Patent_
New York Madison has_ Camel Jazz_
New York Horatio has_ Camel Jazz_
Sak-s has _Camel Patent_

Sorry if updating my list is bugging anyone. 
Sometimes it's just hard to keep track!


----------



## LavenderIce

BH also has it in black paillettes at full price.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^And Yoox has them on sale.


----------



## rdgldy

Kamilla850 said:


> Sorry that this is OT but for the ladies that are purchasing through Peter Tay - what is the process now that he is no longer working for Saks?



Somehow they are being ordered through Saks. He is using my Saks info for my fabulous new purchase.


----------



## Marisa783

For decolletes, CL Madison also has black jazz (i think Horatio too but not sure) and Saks has black patent.  Barneys has camel and black jazz.


----------



## justkell

rdgldy said:


> Somehow they are being ordered through Saks. He is using my Saks info for my fabulous new purchase.




Same here. He had me send him my saksfirst gift card and all my info for the turquoise suede ron rons yesterday.


----------



## sakura

Neimans also has the Decolletes in black and brown patent.  I think Bergdorf Goodman also has them in camel jazz.

NAP has them in black jazz.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

JetSetGo! said:


> Okay so now it's this....
> Motcombe has _True Red Patent, Burgundy Jazz _and _Navy Patent_.
> Las Vegas has _Pink Patent, Beige Jazz _and _Antique Gold Croc_
> Beverly Hills has _Black Jazz _and _Black Satin_
> Paris has _Neon Pink Satin, White Patent _and _Light Blue Patent_
> New York Madison has_ Camel Jazz_
> New York Horatio has_ Camel Jazz_
> Sak-s has _Camel Patent_
> 
> Sorry if updating my list is bugging anyone.
> Sometimes it's just hard to keep track!



Which Paris boutique has the light blue?


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy said:


> Somehow they are being ordered through Saks. He is using my Saks info for my fabulous new purchase.



Fabulous new purchase? 
What did I miss???


----------



## JetSetGo!

oo_let_me_see said:


> Which Paris boutique has the light blue?



Sorry! It would have been helpful to include that info, huh? 

St. Honore boutique. 

I'm really tempted by both the White and the Pink Satin!


----------



## rdgldy

the python VPs with the gold tip!


----------



## ronsdiva

rdgldy said:


> the python VPs with the gold tip!



I am loving those   as much as the python rolandos or declics. I am feeling the serpentine allure.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Woohoo!!!! *Rdgldy*, those are amazing! 
I've been dreaming of them since the meet up! 
Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Canoli *rdgldy*!! You bought the new Python VP's too!! I just returned from the pics thread of magdalenas new VP's.... *GORGEOUS!*


----------



## rdgldy

Oddly enough, I didn't notice them at the meetup-when I saw Alice's pictures, I lost it!! They are so stunning in that color combination.  To think, I could have saved 15%-oh well!  I am so excited-I can't wait.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Eh! Who cares about the discount, at least you got them!


----------



## Noegirl05

Ladies... the "white" decolletes at St. Honore are actually being considered Bone... FYI


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, Noe!


----------



## Noegirl05

No Problem... I thought they were like stark white and then they told me it was Bone...


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^Noe, are you getting the light blue ones???  i know you told me how much you wanted them. they are really pretty


----------



## Noegirl05

No I am getting the burgundy jazz ones and a pair of camel also... That takes 2 colors off my list!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Awesome!


----------



## Noegirl05

I am just gonna order the camel here though...haha I can't believe I think this is normal lol


----------



## *Magdalena*

yaay!  two pairs is always better than one  i dont think i have seen the burgundy jazz ones ...pics?


----------



## Noegirl05

I don't have a pic but I will soon  Hey what size did you take for your ambrosina?


----------



## lilmissb

Geez Noe, I can't wait to see both. Really want camel decolletes but burgundy sounds devine too!


----------



## *Magdalena*

i got them in 38-they fit great, but 38.5 would fit well, too....why? are you getting those too??


----------



## Noegirl05

I have my eye on a pair but they are a 38... I usually take a 38.5-39 in other VP's althought the 39 usually has some slippage so I wasn't sure I could pull of the 38


----------



## *Magdalena*

i am a 38.5 in VPs, can do a 9 with some heel grips...so you should be fine with these in 38 since we have the same shoe size....unless you have a wide foot, but i dont think you do


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Haha thanks... wow what a good enabler you are!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone know the difference between bone and milk patent? I'm looking at clichys.


----------



## carlinha

FYI, they have yopis at the horatio store and upon trying them on, i decided the very low vamp and large peep-hole was NOT flattering for my long bony toes 

i think they would work great for ladies with shorter toes...


----------



## lilmissb

^I have weird feet that I decided should not wear yopis! They're pretty though.


----------



## ronsdiva

carlinha said:


> FYI, they have yopis at the horatio store and upon trying them on, i decided the very low vamp and large peep-hole was NOT flattering for my long bony toes
> 
> i think they would work great for ladies with shorter toes...


 
I am hoping they arrive at the Saks or NM near me so I can try them on. Since I have short toes , maybe the will look good on me


----------



## javaboo

Thanks for the tip *carlinha*. I have long toes so those might look funny on me too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Me too 

I hope they work for you, *rons*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Okay so now it's this....
> Motcombe has _True Red Patent, Burgundy Jazz _and _Navy Patent_.
> Las Vegas has _Pink Patent, Beige Jazz _and _Antique Gold Croc_
> Beverly Hills has _Black Jazz, Black Paillete _and _Black Satin_
> Paris (SH) has _Neon Pink Satin, Bone Patent _and _Light Blue Patent_
> New York Madison has_ Black Jazz, Camel Jazz_
> New York Horatio has_ Camel Jazz_
> Sak-s has _Camel Patent_
> 
> Sorry if updating my list is bugging anyone.
> Sometimes it's just hard to keep track!




Mount Street has_ Pink Patent, Nude Patent , Aqua Paillete, Black Jazz_ & _Black Satin_ 
Grenelle has _Black Jazz, Beige Jazz,_ and _Black Crepe (satin)_
Sak-s has _Black Patent_.  
Barneys has _Camel_ and _Black Jazz_.
NM also has _Black_ and _Brown Patent_. 
BG also has them in _Camel Jazz_.
NAP has them in _Black Jazz_.

Thank you all for your input!


I'm hesitant to order anything else until I see what I get charged from customs.


----------



## sakura

JetSetGo! said:


> Mount Street has_ Pink Patent, Nude Patent , Aqua Paillete, Black Jazz_ & _Black Satin_
> Grenelle has _Black Jazz, Beige Jazz,_ and _Black Crepe (satin)_
> 
> I'm hesitant to order anything else until I see what I get charged from customs.



Nude patent?    As in the regular nude?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think so!


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> Me too
> 
> I hope they work for you, *rons*!


 
yeah i was there with a friend who has short toes, and they looked FAB on her!!!  when she tried on the yoyos, they paled in comparison... whereas on me, the yopi was a little too obscene with the toe cleavage, and the yoyo looked better on me

isn't it so interesting how much a shoe changes depending on the foot??!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Totally!!!
I think I'll stick with my Yoyos. 
Thanks for the recon!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I want these.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Christi...GJ0nupcxs&feat=directlink#5299920167528623362


----------



## carlinha

^they have these at madison if you are interested... forgot what colors, and price...


----------



## JetSetGo!

oo_let_me_see said:


> I want these.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Christi...GJ0nupcxs&feat=directlink#5299920167528623362



Gorgeous! If they fit like the Cotton Clubs, they are tts.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

jet, tts as in US size?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yep! I was shocked. I wear a 41-40.5 in most CLs and went with a 40 in the CCs. I probably could have done a 39.5!

I wish I still had them...


----------



## ceseeber

*Jet*, ...so if I do my math correctly..I typically wear a 39.5 for VP's, then the Coton Clubs in a size 38.5 would fit? I've been eyeing on Ebay and been sad that they're not my size...but maybe thay are?


----------



## ceseeber

^ if they get relisted I'll ask for the insole measurement and then I should know if they'll fit or not...


----------



## lhasa

Has anyone posted these yet?









"Hollywood" -- $995 on NAP.


----------



## *Magdalena*

i have a question on the Dillian...what colors does it come in, besides beige python and camel leather...and what is the price on them? what does Paris charge for them???  thanks in advance


----------



## rdgldy

magda, totally off topic-but thanks for thinking of me today!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^no problem....us girls have to look out for each other ...and our shoes


----------



## ashakes

*Magdalena* said:


> i have a question on the Dillian...what colors does it come in, besides beige python and camel leather...and what is the price on them? what does Paris charge for them???  thanks in advance



I'm getting them in the python and an anthracite/rose gold combination probably.  Python is $2695 and the anthracite/rose gold is supposed to be $1795.  They are also supposed to come in red leather.  Basically, I need to see all of them once they arrive and decide then.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Dang Asha, can I come pick off your money tree??


----------



## ashakes

oo_let_me_see said:


> Dang Asha, can I come pick off your money tree??



Well anything that comes from Saks is essentially "free" for a very long time.  I have a very substantial Saks First gift card from my 2008 purchases. lol


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Ashakes*~ahhh, lucky girl!!!  is the flat version at Saks the anthracite/rose gold combo? im just trying to picture it...do you have any pics of it? i was hoping they would be cheaper than that :s


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> Does anyone know the difference between bone and milk patent? I'm looking at clichys.




I was just at Saks and saw that the bone is ever so slightly pinkish white &#8211; like very fair skin.


----------



## JetSetGo!

ceseeber said:


> *Jet*, ...so if I do my math correctly..I typically wear a 39.5 for VP's, then the Coton Clubs in a size 38.5 would fit? I've been eyeing on Ebay and been sad that they're not my size...but maybe thay are?




If you normally wear a 38.5 in US shoes, it will fit. 
I think you could use your Pigalle size in these.


----------



## ashakes

*Magdalena* said:


> *Ashakes*~ahhh, lucky girl!!!  is the flat version at Saks the anthracite/rose gold combo? im just trying to picture it...do you have any pics of it? i was hoping they would be cheaper than that :s



Sure, here is one of the ones I have.


----------



## foxycleopatra

^ Wow, Saks got all three styles of the Dillian in already?!  The roccia python one is TDF.


----------



## ashakes

Those are not from Saks. Saks is only supposed to get the python and nude.  I'm getting mine from the boutiques or elsewhere.


----------



## schwinn3

Asha, is the bottom right more of a coral color?  I love the Dillian! 

Does anyone know where I can see a modeling pic of the shoes?  I just want to see how prominent the ruffles are.


----------



## ashakes

^^^No, I think they are supposed to be a true red.  There are pics from the Phillip Lim runway show floating around somewhere.

But, this pic makes them look coral, but I was told "red".

http://www.style.com/vogue/needitnow/122308

That price says $1735, but another resource says $1795 so I guess we will see what they actually scan at.


----------



## ashakes

Here is another pic of them.


----------



## ashakes

Actually go to this link and you can see some pics from the show.

http://www.lifestyleasia.com/articles/fashion_2/weekly-obsession_2459.htm


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^thanks so much for all the answers. They are all gorgeous..  the red ones are to die for...pure romance  but surprisingly i also like the anthracite/gold combination.  make sure to post pics when you get them-should that be soon?

BTW, just looked through your collection and it is absolutely amazing!!! i want your roccia python VPs w/red tip or the NP with burgundy tip...ahh


----------



## oo_let_me_see

ashakes said:


> Well anything that comes from Saks is essentially "free" for a very long time.  I have a very substantial Saks First gift card from my 2008 purchases. lol



lucky!!!!!!!!  How awesome!!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^hi girlfriend!!


----------



## schwinn3

Thank you so much, Asha!  I am dying for these shoes now!  I love the anthracite/gold combo as well, but that nude color is really growing on me.


----------



## ally143

Asha the dillians are TDF!! Do you know if the flower is removable? sort of two looks in one shoe 

Lilmissb the bone is paler than the milk, Jet is right, the bone has a slight pink undertone


----------



## schwinn3

So, after watching the Spr 09 show and seeing the shoes on models, I've realized that I would not be able to wear the Dillians.   I'm pretty petite and it looks like the ruffles would look way too big for my frame.  I know the models are at least 5'7" and the proportions are different, but I think I would drown in the ruffles.    On the upside, it looks like I can wear the flats version (though $1295 for flats is quite pricey, imo).


----------



## sjl83

That's what I was wondering, the colours are fab and I like the detail on the front but maybe not for every occasion. If it were removable you could have that choice.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^hi girlfriend!!



hi!!!


----------



## corsie

JetSetGo! said:


> Mount Street has_ Pink Patent, Nude Patent , Aqua Paillete, Black Jazz_ & _Black Satin_
> Grenelle has _Black Jazz, Beige Jazz,_ and _Black Crepe (satin)_
> Sak-s has _Black Patent_.
> Barneys has _Camel_ and _Black Jazz_.
> NM also has _Black_ and _Brown Patent_.
> BG also has them in _Camel Jazz_.
> NAP has them in _Black Jazz_.
> 
> Thank you all for your input!
> 
> 
> I'm hesitant to order anything else until I see what I get charged from customs.



Oh my God. Nude patent Decolletes!!! I'm dragging my ass down there tomorrow. :/


----------



## lilmissb

*Corsie*, can you check for me if they have 36 or 36.5 in the nude decolletes too for me??? I'll love you forever!  

Thanks *Jet *& *ally!* Hmmm, what woud suit me better...I'm guessing that milk is more a creamy colour with hints of v.light brown/white undertone which I think I think saw in the simples. Maybe the bone would suit me better....ARGH! I think I need to compare side by side. ush:

Love the dillian (*asha *you lucky thing!) but I have no idea where I would wear them and at that price, forget it! Maybe on super sale.


----------



## corsie

lilmissb said:


> *Corsie*, can you check for me if they have 36 or 36.5 in the nude decolletes too for me??? I'll love you forever!



Of course! Would you like me to get them to hold a pair for you if they do?


----------



## lilmissb

^Depends on how much shipping would be to Australia. They're 323 GBP right? I remember from Jet's red ones.


----------



## sjl83

The Rolande Boucle in Brown Suede is available here - http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1615


----------



## rdgldy

The brown is so pretty.  I really love the blue Barneys has.


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah, I think the blue and red are my faves!


----------



## sjl83

I love the blue too but as I got the Teal C'est Moi recently I thought getting yet more blue shoes might just be overkill. Well, if I get EB Declics too it probably would be... Errr. 

Getting these Geranium and Brown would be the wise thing to do. 

I wish I were wise.


----------



## sumnboutme

oo_let_me_see said:


> I want these.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Christi...GJ0nupcxs&feat=directlink#5299920167528623362



They had those at SCP when I was there last Saturday but I forgot which colors and I don't know the price.


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone know what the stock is like at SCP for the signing? I didn't have time to call SCP this morning before I rushed to work but I'm insterested in anything in my sig under $800! Any help is appreciated but I don't want people call or anything just off the tops of your heads. Can't spend that much this time round. Maybe next time...

Also, does anyone know when & where his next signing is?


----------



## ceseeber

A current approx. inventory list is posted in the the SCP signing thread.  Also they are expecting shipment of the Mount Street. I'm hoping and so-cal TPF's will keep us up to date with what they see in the boutique.



sumnboutme said:


> I was at the boutique today. I wanted to leave the pair I bought and pick it up on the day of the signing and they told me it will be safer if I just take it home now. They said I can bring it in on the day of the signing so I'm guessing that means you don't have to buy shoes on the day of the signing.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, as promised, here is the current inventory (as Laureen said, nothing exciting),
> -Declics (I only remember seeing gray)
> -Lots of New Simples
> - Lots of Simples (in varying heel heights)
> - NP (camel and tortoise but limited sizes are available)
> - VP (bronze paillette in a larger size)
> - Open Clics (red, bone, black)
> - Etrier (black, red)
> - Spartenvol
> - City (black, camel)
> - Miss Boxe Wedges
> - Turbella
> - Rolande Boucle
> - Peniche
> - C'Est Moi
> - Orlan
> - So Private
> - Eugenie (black, blue, pink)
> - Lizard Yoyo Spina
> - Jefferson
> - a raffia wedge I didn't recognize - it's like the Very Galaxy but it has a raffia wedge
> - Bow D'Orsays - I don't know the actual name
> 
> Those are all I remember...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks ceese, I'll have to check the thread out...


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> *Corsie*, can you check for me if they have 36 or 36.5 in the nude decolletes too for me??? I'll love you forever!
> 
> Thanks *Jet *& *ally!* Hmmm, what woud suit me better...I'm guessing that milk is more a creamy colour with hints of v.light brown/white undertone which I think I think saw in the simples. Maybe the bone would suit me better....ARGH! I think I need to compare side by side. ush:
> 
> Love the dillian (*asha *you lucky thing!) but I have no idea where I would wear them and at that price, forget it! Maybe on super sale.


 
I've stayed away from milk/bone in the past, but it's actually quite nice.  I consider it a good alternative to white.  Nordies in SF has a New Simple and NP in it and they were gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Lav!


----------



## justkell

Got an email before from Peter and he's got the double platform watersnake in stock for $995...so tempting!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

justkell said:


> Got an email before from Peter and he's got the double platform watersnake in stock for $995...so tempting!!



I know I saw, placing my order tomorrow!!


----------



## justkell

i'm jealous! if i didn't just order the turq ron rons, i definitely would have gotten these instead!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

justkell said:


> i'm jealous! if i didn't just order the turq ron rons, i definitely would have gotten these instead!



I missed out on these the first time around. So I can't let pass up on them again.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^I am seriously considering returning my turq. Ron Rons and getting these instead, or the Whipsnake New Simple from NM??? should I???  i cant make up my mind ugghh


----------



## Vixxen

Wait! Who carries the nude Decolletes?


----------



## javaboo

Mount Street I think had the nude Decolletes


----------



## lilmissb

whipsnake new simples? that's def not the same as watersnake is it?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lilmissb said:


> whipsnake new simples? that's def not the same as watersnake is it?



I think she was referring to the watersnake new simples, the ones Stinas just got.


----------



## lilmissb

Phew! I knew about watersnake ones but whip snake....


----------



## ceseeber

I had a friendly chat with the Vegas and Beverly Hills boutique. The ostrich pigalle 120, as pictured on the CL website is on order and will be coming out in the colors black, taupe, blue and green. It will retail $1395. The Vegas boutique will carry the blue, Beverly Hills will be carrying the green, I'm not sure where taupe and black will be carried. I was unable to get any information regarding when the shipment is expected....but I like surprises....

The Madison boutique told me they were expecting a shipment but it got canceled. I didn't pursue the issue further with the SA there....hope this helps anyone who's interested.


----------



## *Magdalena*

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think she was referring to the watersnake new simples, the ones Stinas just got.


 
thanks Lady!!!  that's what Stinas referred to them as.  as far as the double platform goes, i am not sure if i can do do it....how tall are they??


----------



## lilmissb

^140 I think??? They're actually really comfy and surprisingly I could walk in them in the shop.


----------



## sakura

**Magdalena**, the New Simples would be 120mm.  Alta Damas are 140mm and are very comfortable.


----------



## sumnboutme

^^ I just got the beige watersnake new simples... they're 120 and VERY comfy


----------



## rdgldy

congrats!


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks...they're pretty but SCP is driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## sjl83

ceseeber said:


> I had a friendly chat with the Vegas and Beverly Hills boutique. The ostrich pigalle 120, as pictured on the CL website is on order and will be coming out in the colors black, taupe, blue and green. It will retail $1395. The Vegas boutique will carry the blue, Beverly Hills will be carrying the green


 
$1395, eeek. They are stunning but that's a lot of money.

I bet the green are gorgeous and the blue is absolute perfection.


----------



## carlinha

ceseeber said:


> I had a friendly chat with the Vegas and Beverly Hills boutique. The ostrich pigalle 120, as pictured on the CL website is on order and will be coming out in the colors black, taupe, blue and green. It will retail $1395. The Vegas boutique will carry the blue, Beverly Hills will be carrying the green, I'm not sure where taupe and black will be carried. I was unable to get any information regarding when the shipment is expected....but I like surprises....
> 
> The Madison boutique told me they were expecting a shipment but it got canceled. I didn't pursue the issue further with the SA there....hope this helps anyone who's interested.



damn i really wish they would come out with the ostrich in a style other than the pigalle 120, cuz i can't walk in those!


----------



## ceseeber

carlinha said:


> damn i really wish they would come out with the ostrich in a style other than the pigalle 120, cuz i can't walk in those!


 
But keep in mind LVpiggy's making a tutorial, after watching that I'm hoping I can skip up the hills of San Francisco in 120 Pigalles!


----------



## lilmissb

^Good luck ceese!! I'm not trying 120's!


----------



## carlinha

yeah cesee... the strength and willpower are not there yet... i think about it... but then i get all weak in the knees....


----------



## JetSetGo!

ceseeber said:


> But keep in mind LVpiggy's making a tutorial, after watching that I'm hoping I can skip up the hills of San Francisco in 120 Pigalles!



I'm thinking downhill would be the real challenge! I'd end up on my face!
ush:


----------



## LavenderIce

I was fearing for my life walking downhill in Bruges.  Those have a platform, thicker heel and are what 100mm, what more with Pigalles or Clichy 120s?


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks *lilmissb and sakura*!  it's very tempting now that you tell me they're comfy!  how much are the watersnake new simples compared to the altadamas at $995?  *sumnboutme*~where did you find the New Simples??


----------



## ronsdiva

ceseeber said:


> But keep in mind LVpiggy's making a tutorial, after watching that I'm hoping I can skip up the hills of San Francisco in 120 Pigalles!



 if she can get me to be able to walk in pigalle 120's she is a miracle worker. 
They sound divine, but I would need pigalle 100's. The bruges I could walk in all day though they are not as sexy as pigalles or decolletes.


----------



## ronsdiva

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^I am seriously considering returning my turq. Ron Rons and getting these instead, or the Whipsnake New Simple from NM??? should I???  i cant make up my mind ugghh



The turquoise are so pretty and you have the vp's....What makes your heart skip more?


----------



## karwood

CL Hollywood at NAP $995:







http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-Dv7z4UVePf07ul_kka0H6w


----------



## sumnboutme

*Magdalena* said:


> thanks *lilmissb and sakura*!  it's very tempting now that you tell me they're comfy!  how much are the watersnake new simples compared to the altadamas at $995?  *sumnboutme*~where did you find the New Simples??



I got mine from the CL boutique at SCP.  I think they were $1095.


----------



## Chins4

Python Peanut Wedges - pink, ivory & natural - at BG $995


----------



## kittenslingerie

Chins4 said:


> Python Peanut Wedges - pink, ivory & natural - at BG $995


Des anyone know the sizing on these yet? I'm in ^^^^^


----------



## rdgldy

*kitten*, PM* cesebar*-she has them.


----------



## ceseeber

I wish I could help out..but I have the Miss Boxe in python which run true to size. 
I don't know about the peanut wedge...Jet or Laureen my be of better assistance.

...they are lovely!


----------



## rdgldy

oops, sorry!


----------



## letsgoshopping

I have the peanut wedge in pony hair and I took my true CL size which is 1/2 size up from my US size. But you might be able to get away with the python peanut wedges in your US size since python stretches quite a bit.


----------



## ally143

I would say 1/2 size bigger than VP size, I take 39.5 in VPs, and all my peanut wedges have been 40 (I have patent, kid, and ponyhair) HTH!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks for the sizing recommendations, everyone.


----------



## ronsdiva

I went to NM at Tyson's today and actually got to see the eb patent rolandos and the hyper prive's in turquoise, pink and yellow. They did not have my size in the rolandos but I did try on the 41. Very cute and confirmed I would need a 40.5. They did not have my size in the hp and I am loving the turquoise.


----------



## lilmissb

LV have peacock suede declics 140mm.


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Miss Boxes are the same as Simple 100s sizing-wise, for anyone who's wondering.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I was walking by CL Madison Ave yesterday (just after closing) and saw...

*Pink Lizard Yoyos* in the window. Stunning!

They also have the *Multi Buckle Open-toe Platforms *(like Sak-s has on pre-order) 
in *Black Patent and Gold Specchio*

*Milky/White Patent Rolandos*

and *Black Python Hyper Prives*

Sorry, no pix!


----------



## lilmissb

Pink lizard???


----------



## ronsdiva

Wow, pink lizard! Straight heel 110 and were they light pastel pink or a medium pink?


----------



## gemibebe

I'm intrigued by Pink Lizard as well!    Would really love to see a picture!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They were sort of a Raspberry Pink. They were not 110. They were a sculpted heel. They were stunning!


----------



## diana

Here's a pic of the pink lizard


----------



## carlinha

here's a blurry modelling pic of pink lizard... they are $1095 and i believe they were 100mm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

carlinha said:


> here's a blurry modelling pic of pink lizard... they are $1095 and i believe they were 100mm



The color is gorgeous! I just wish they were 120 instead of 100mm


----------



## ronsdiva

The pink lizard are tdf, but I don't love the sculpted heel.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Yeah me either... and why can't they be green lizard?????? Ughhh I would be all over it!


----------



## ronsdiva

I need to check again with Horatio to see if they got the yopi in the darker camel patent. I had asked an SA to let me know, but I have not heard back from her.


----------



## floridasun8

I wish I liked pink!  Those pink lizards are gorgeous, just the color isnt right for me.


----------



## cjy

kittenslingerie said:


> Des anyone know the sizing on these yet? I'm in ^^^^^


 A little late, but I have 2 pair of peanut wedges and I take 1/2 half up from my US size. I love them! Very comfy!


----------



## glamgrl921

CL for Jonathan Saunders F/W 09.  Holy moly, check out the blue sparkly booties!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^tdf!!!!


----------



## justkell

blue sparkly booties???


----------



## JetSetGo!

Let me guess...$5K?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ally143

*glam* they are gorgeous!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kittenslingerie

cjy said:


> A little late, but I have 2 pair of peanut wedges and I take 1/2 half up from my US size. I love them! Very comfy!



So is the size of the peanut the same or a 1/2 size up from everyone's simple size? I think I might be posting this here when it should be in the sizing thread....


----------



## glamgrl921

JetSetGo! said:


> Let me guess...$5K?


God I can only imagine the price!  I hope they are actually produced!  I was reading that they caused quite a stir at the show a few days ago.  Hopefully they will actually be put into production like the Philip Lim shoes.  I'm gonna start saving now for those boots!!!!!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

carlinha said:


> here's a blurry modelling pic of pink lizard... they are $1095 and i believe they were 100mm


 

  those are super pretty!  :okay:


----------



## Elise499

More picture of Jonathan Saunders


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> More picture of Jonathan Saunders


 
I love these!!


----------



## carlinha

holy crap... i want those jonathan saunders booties!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

omg ALL of those Jonathan Saunders shoes are amazing, I would take any of them!!


----------



## ronsdiva

They are all stunning, but I really like the tri-toned ones and the two toned red and black. All of the textures....gorgeous.


----------



## surlygirl

Wow ... sparkles with velvet, velvet with croc and gorgeous blue sparkles! Gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

IMO, I think the sparkley booties are a bit OTT. The two-toned red and black is something I can probably see myself wearing


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Here's another pic of the lizard yoyo


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good god, those JS shoes are sickeningly beautiful.


----------



## kuromi-chan

OMG, I didn't know they were covered in crystals!!!     Thanks elise for enlarging!  Oh yes, those aqua booties are TDF!  Do you think they might make a whole range of crystal covered shoes now?


----------



## gemibebe

Those JS booties are gorgeous beyond words esp. the crystal-covered ones.  However,  honestly I don't see myself have any occasion to wear them, so the pain is a bit less


----------



## madamelizaking

Elise499 said:


> More picture of Jonathan Saunders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just died and went to shoe heaven.... I'm going to go win the lottery now just so i can buy all these


----------



## carlinha

Elise499 said:


> More picture of Jonathan Saunders



i think this is ostrich .... 
i cannot WAIT to see if other styles are coming out in ostrich ...


----------



## wutevz101

WOW!  those blue ones!!! 

also, just a quick question, but: 
i'm just really curious, but how do you think these brands contact Mr. Louboutin saying that they want to do a collaboration???  questions like this always interests me!


----------



## javaboo

The boots looks cool but I don't think I would wear them out normally. I love the pink lizard yoyos though except I wish they were the 110 straight heel.


----------



## laureenthemean

I would love any one of the JS shoes, especially either of the blue ones.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Here's another pic of the lizard yoyo


----------



## sjl83

wutevz101 said:


> WOW! those blue ones!!!
> 
> also, just a quick question, but:
> i'm just really curious, but how do you think these brands contact Mr. Louboutin saying that they want to do a collaboration??? questions like this always interests me!


 
They have their people contact his people then design like money is no object of course.


----------



## sjl83

New at NAP

Navy Patent 'Gabin' Peep-Toe
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37608

Red Patent and Cork 'So Private'
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37609


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sjl83 said:


> New at NAP
> 
> Navy Patent 'Gabin' Peep-Toe
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37608
> 
> Red Patent and Cork 'So Private'
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37609


 
the gabines are not on the US site, maybe it will be later, but it is on the UK site and foot candy has them in camel w/ red peep toe


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Gabine is so fun!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

JetSetGo! said:


> The Gabine is so fun!


 
i have the gabine slingbacks and they're one of my ultimate favs!

super comfy, yet still very sexy!


----------



## sumnboutme

ooooh, that Navy Gabine is TDF!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The color combo is so fun!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^ITA.  I love navy and red together!


----------



## ashakes

I was sent this photo by 2 of my favorite SAs.  I passed since I have the pink patent hyper prives and multi pink python hyper prives.  They are gorgeous though.  Here are the powder blush (pink) watersnake Alta Dama.


----------



## karwood

Powder Blush Watersnake Alta Damas!!! I have died and gone to heaven!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ashakes said:


> I was sent this photo by 2 of my favorite SAs.  I passed since I have the pink patent hyper prives and multi pink python hyper prives.  They are gorgeous though.  Here are the powder blush (pink) watersnake Alta Dama.



 Those are amazingly gorgeous!! How much are these Asha?


----------



## MikaelaN

oh my...those are so beautiful!


----------



## Marisa783

i don't know if these have been posted yet but Barneys has light yellow suede Ron Rons

http://www.barneys.com/Ron Ron/159016381,default,pd.html


----------



## rdgldy

nice!


----------



## sjl83

Pour Monsieur is available at Barneys now:

Black - http://www.barneys.com/Pour%20Monsieur/159016422,default,pd.html

Gold - http://www.barneys.com/Pour Monsieur/159016424,default,pd.html

Also; Bow T Dorcet in Fuchsia - http://www.barneys.com/Bow T Dorcet/159016421,default,pd.html


----------



## **shoelover**

JS shoes are to die for!...I want a pair!


----------



## rdgldy

All three at Barneys are so pretty and delicate!


----------



## gemibebe

*ashakes*, those pythons are TDF!!!

Here's the Alti booties in magenta suede from bobellis:


----------



## carlinha

new styles at st. honore, paris


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha

and lastly, OH MY GOD. DROOL DROOL DROOL....

purple CROC?!?!?!


----------



## meggyg8r

Does that say Louboutin on the wedge?!


----------



## cllover

^hehe yup!  I sat there and looked at it until I figured it out!


----------



## rdgldy

Carlinha-thanks for all the wonderful pictures.

I just called CL Horatio and found out they are coming out with a new Helmut for the spring in several colors!!


----------



## jancedtif

^^A new Helmut?   I can't wait to see it!^^


----------



## gemibebe

*Carlinha*, thank you so much for all the beautiful pictures of the new arrivals!


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy said:


> I just called CL Horatio and found out they are coming out with a new Helmut for the spring in several colors!!


----------



## corsie

carlinha said:


> and lastly, OH MY GOD. DROOL DROOL DROOL....
> 
> purple CROC?!?!?!



Thanks for the pictures Carlinha! And the purple croc, wow! :O


----------



## ronsdiva

rdgldy said:


> Carlinha-thanks for all the wonderful pictures.
> 
> I just called CL Horatio and found out they are coming out with a new Helmut for the spring in several colors!!


 
Wow, things change. I spoke with LV and Costa Mesa about a month ago and they said they did not see any helmuts in the book for spring. This could get interesting.


----------



## rdgldy

Elizabeth said it was a "new" helmut??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Interesting....


----------



## foxycleopatra

I'm sort of ambivalent about the "new Helmut" that's coming out.  I just love the classic Helmut design so much that I'm not sure how I'll feel when they tweak the design a little bit (hmm, running out of ideas, CL design team?).  Supposedly the "new Helmut" will feature a shorter toe box, i.e. more like the Pigalle toe box.


----------



## rdgldy

I do like the longer toe box too.  They also did that with the decoltissimo, now its the new decoltissimo, and I do love that shoe.  So, I'll have to see-if there is a good range of colors, I might bite.  Otherwise I was thinking of doing a special order, but that may no longer be an option with the "older" style???


----------



## JetSetGo!

That's what I was sort of guessing it would be. I might like it more because my big ol' foot  looks like a clown in long points.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Foxy I am with you... I feel like the helmut itself is soo classic and elegant on its own... I can't wait to see the colors though... I have always wanted helmuts but just haven't gotten around to getting them... maybe soon!


----------



## sdesaye

rdgldy said:


> I do like the longer toe box too. They also did that with the decoltissimo, now its the new decoltissimo, and I do love that shoe. So, I'll have to see-if there is a good range of colors, I might bite. Otherwise I was thinking of doing a special order, but that may no longer be an option with the "older" style???


 
You should be fine if you order soon.  They seem to make these decisions after someone order's them.  I've watched it happen with a few designs.  So far you can't even order the NEW SIMPLE, just the old version. Same for the Decolt's.


----------



## sdesaye

foxycleopatra said:


> I'm sort of ambivalent about the "new Helmut" that's coming out. I just love the classic Helmut design so much that I'm not sure how I'll feel when they tweak the design a little bit (hmm, running out of ideas, CL design team?). Supposedly the "new Helmut" will feature a shorter toe box, i.e. more like the Pigalle toe box.


 
I'd be happy to give them some fresh ideas....  Let me see....

*Madeleine - Add a halter strap*

*Alta Nodo - Remove the Alta (one platform)*


----------



## hlp_28

I still can't figure what is the difference btw the old decolt & the new one .....


----------



## sdesaye

hlp_28 said:


> I still can't figure what is the difference btw the old decolt & the new one .....


 
Slightly more narrow and a shorter toe box.


----------



## balmiu

love the red/black wedges!


----------



## enciell

Oh, I can't get them but I love the magenta alti booties, and purple croc NP!!


----------



## ronsdiva

Mmmm, I am still on the fence with helmuts as I feared the toe was too pointed and would look strange on me. It actually sounds like I may like the new one a bit better...The classic helmut is such a distinctive look though.


----------



## hlp_28

Anyone seen pic of the new helmut??


----------



## Chins4

Seen in Selfridges (Manchester) on Saturday and 'exclusive' version of the Eugenie in bright purple satin 

Also a roccia python version of the Decollete 328 (square toe) for £530.


----------



## lilmissb

^

How much to ship o/s? Must look up selfridges website


----------



## ashakes

Saks.com has the Dillian in red available as of the other day:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1235566986719&ev19=1:27


----------



## ashakes

Here are the photos.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hey they are $150 cheaper than I expected lol ...

Asha have you seen the blush color? Are you getting these?

I just spent all my Dillian $$$$  I'm soo bummed out! Do you think they will make it to sale?!

EEK!


----------



## ashakes

New at CL Horatio:

Gabine







Miss Fortune


----------



## ashakes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hey they are $150 cheaper than I expected lol ...
> 
> Asha have you seen the blush color? Are you getting these?
> 
> I just spent all my Dillian $$$$  I'm soo bummed out! Do you think they will make it to sale?!
> 
> EEK!



I really don't think they will make it to sale, but who knows these days?  And, yes they put them a bit cheaper than the lookbook stated.  WOOOOOOOOOO! lol  

I'm not sure if I'm getting the red. I had initially thought yes, but I don't know.  I will probably pre-order them to at least see what they look like IRL.  The stock photos make them look a bit more orange than they probably are.  I'm waiting for some of the other color combinations to come in.


----------



## ashakes

Bow T Dorcet


----------



## ashakes

And, these aren't really "new" IMO, but here are some photos anyways...123 Scarpe.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ashakes said:


> I really don't think they will make it to sale, but who knows these days? And, yes they put them a bit cheaper than the lookbook stated. WOOOOOOOOOO! lol
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm getting the red. I had initially thought yes, but I don't know. I will probably pre-order them to at least see what they look like IRL. The stock photos make them look a bit more orange than they probably are. I'm waiting for some of the other color combinations to come in.


 
They do look more "orangy" to me too ... hmm I  guess I have a couple months to decide?

what other colors are coming in? I'm only heard of the red, blush, roccia python, and gold/silver combo. Are there others??


----------



## surlygirl

Ooooh ... love the Dillian, but I really can't wait to see the gold/silver combo! The Gabine with the wood heel is very cute. Is that also coming in a tan/brown leather?


----------



## Chins4

lilmissb said:


> ^
> 
> How much to ship o/s? Must look up selfridges website


 
Their website sucks - no online shopping - but you can order by phone


----------



## ashakes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They do look more "orangy" to me too ... hmm I  guess I have a couple months to decide?
> 
> what other colors are coming in? I'm only heard of the red, blush, roccia python, and gold/silver combo. Are there others??



I have also seen them in a beige python.  

surly, I know that Costa Mesa is supposed to or already has them in Black/cuoio, Cimen/Grezz.   I never asked what Cimen/Grezz was. It might be the camel patent like on Footcandy. I didn't ask. I only asked if navy/red was an option and no US boutique ordered them so I ended up getting them from NAP Europe.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thanks, asha! Can't wait to see pics of your navy/red Gabines! Such a cute shoe.


----------



## karwood

Thanks Asha for posting the pics!! I always look forward to your NYC CL boutiques pics. I can't wait for the day you post pics of the CL Robots, because that means they have arrived at the boutiques. My name is on the waiting list


----------



## Kamilla850

Chins4 said:


> Seen in Selfridges (Manchester) on Saturday and 'exclusive' version of the Eugenie in bright purple satin
> 
> Also a roccia python version of the Decollete 328 (square toe) for £530.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, thanks girls for posting pics...*chins* would selfridges post python o/s though? I completely got sidetracked last night and forgot to give them a call to find out. Most places won't ship python for legal reasons.


----------



## cllover

^Why is that for python?  Excuse my ignorance :shame:


----------



## karwood

cllover said:


> ^Why is that for python? Excuse my ignorance :shame:


 
I know in the state of California it is illegal to possess with intent to sell. Maybe these places have same laws. California Penal Code 653o states:

 (a) It is unlawful to import into this state for commercial
purposes, to possess with intent to sell, or to sell within the
state, the dead body, or any part or product thereof, of any
alligator, crocodile, polar bear, leopard, ocelot, tiger, cheetah,
jaguar, sable antelope, wolf ( Canis lupus), zebra, whale, cobra,
*python*, sea turtle, colobus monkey, kangaroo, vicuna, sea otter,
free-roaming feral horse, dolphin or porpoise (Delphinidae), Spanish
lynx, or elephant.
Any person who violates any provision of this section is guilty of
a misdemeanor and shall be subject to a fine of not less than one
thousand dollars ($1,000) and not to exceed five thousand dollars
($5,000) or imprisonment in the county jail for not to exceed six
months, or both such fine and imprisonment, for each violation.
(b) The prohibitions against importation for commercial purposes,
possession with intent to sell, and sale of the species listed in
this section are severable. A finding of the invalidity of any one
or more prohibitions shall not affect the validity of any remaining
prohibitions.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ashakes said:


> Here are the photos.


 
If you look at the saks photos of the Dillian it TOTALLY looks like you can take off the flower part of it ...

hmm two shoes in one?! Makes them half the price right?!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Does that mean croc can't be sold in CA either??? Wow, you guys have it strict there.


----------



## *Magdalena*

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> If you look at the saks photos of the Dillian it TOTALLY looks like you can take off the flower part of it ...
> 
> hmm two shoes in one?! Makes them half the price right?!


 
i like your thinking!!!! 

what do you guys think about these Devas in black??? im a little torn-not sure about the fringe in the front, but i think overall it's a hot shoe

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1235614977958&ev19=1:59


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> i like your thinking!!!!
> 
> what do you guys think about these Devas in black??? im a little torn-not sure about the fringe in the front, but i think overall it's a hot shoe
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1235614977958&ev19=1:59


 
I would totally love the Deva without the fringes. The only CL shoes that were meant to have fringes are the Para La Cruz.


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm not loving the Devas, Mags.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^i know...the fringe ruined it all!


----------



## meggyg8r

ITA!  I'm just not a fringe fan.. I think it's a fad that will fade out soon, just my opinion!


----------



## Chins4

lilmissb said:


> Wow, thanks girls for posting pics...*chins* would selfridges post python o/s though? I completely got sidetracked last night and forgot to give them a call to find out. Most places won't ship python for legal reasons.


 
Not sure to be honest but I'm happy to facilitate onward postge if you need it


----------



## lilmissb

^Ooohhhh, thanks Chins my love! I'll let you know if I need your kind assistance. I have to gather funds first!!!


----------



## Chins4

Always happy to enable


----------



## sumnboutme

Chins4 said:


> Not sure to be honest but I'm happy to facilitate onward postge if you need it




oooh *chins*, i might take you up on that too!!!  thanks...


----------



## Chins4

Not a problem - just call me the shoe fairy


----------



## peachi521

Hi all if these have been posted my apologies   An SA at Nordstrom in the Houston Galleria just sent me photos of black, nude/camel, and lime green hyper prives. Oh and patent red slingbacks. Pics attached!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thanks for posting the pic!! I really like those lime Hyper Prive's very nice color.....I like the nude ones too.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I stopped into BG today they had the 
Gino T-Strap in Black Leather with a Roccia Lizard Toe.
I like the more fun colors of this style, but these were pretty too.


----------



## foxycleopatra

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thanks for posting the pic!! I really like those lime Hyper Prive's very nice color.....I like the nude ones too.



These Hyper Prive's are actually CAMEL patent (that Saks also bought).  They come across as almost nude-like b/c the flash throws off the true color.


----------



## peachi521

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thanks for posting the pic!! I really like those lime Hyper Prive's very nice color.....I like the nude ones too.



I really like the *lime *too!  I was trying to figure out how to wear it/what to wear it with ... I guess that's the hard part??


----------



## peachi521

foxycleopatra said:


> These Hyper Prive's are actually CAMEL patent (that Saks also bought).  They come across as almost nude-like b/c the flash throws off the true color.



Yup!  There's a pic on the SAKS website: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1235696270728&ev19=1:6


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> I stopped into BG today they had the
> Gino T-Strap in Black Leather with a Roccia Lizard Toe.
> I like the more fun colors of this style, but these were pretty too.


 
So ummm....did you happen to catch the price? ush:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

peachi521 said:


> I really like the *lime *too! I was trying to figure out how to wear it/what to wear it with ... I guess that's the hard part??


 

i'm pretty sure that's the "acid green" that they had at neiman's and it's more of a neon-ish yellow...  i like them, but i'd rather have a yellow yellow like the yoyos they had at saks


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

foxycleopatra said:


> These Hyper Prive's are actually CAMEL patent (that Saks also bought).  They come across as almost nude-like b/c the flash throws off the true color.



Thanks foxy!!


----------



## peachi521

melialuvs2shop said:


> i'm pretty sure that's the "acid green" that they had at neiman's and it's more of a neon-ish yellow...  i like them, but i'd rather have a yellow yellow like the yoyos they had at saks



Like these?  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1235696270728&ev19=1:6

The yellow seems really great for summer...   But I also love the pink that Footcandy has: http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...arch=hyper*&view=hyper&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> So ummm....did you happen to catch the price? ush:



Sorry, I didn't.

They also had a Bone Patent Miss Boxe *swoon*


----------



## lilmissb

^No worries, it's probably better I don't know or don't see it so I won't be tempted anyway.....


----------



## Marisa783

i haven't seen these before

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...outin-cl-v-superprive-shoes/7683?colour=black


----------



## Marisa783

yopi in pink

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...an-louboutin-cl-v-yopi-shoes/7685?colour=pink


----------



## Marisa783

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...boutin-cl-u-labrynth-shoes/7440?colour=bronze


----------



## meggyg8r

Marisa783 said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...boutin-cl-u-labrynth-shoes/7440?colour=bronze


 
Oooo! Those are so unique! I really like them!


----------



## sdesaye

meggyg8r said:


> Oooo! Those are so unique! I really like them!


 
I was just looking at those this very morning. I love them!  Sizing is a mystery though.


----------



## meggyg8r

sdesaye said:


> I was just looking at those this very morning. I love them! Sizing is a mystery though.


 
I would guess TTS since it's a d'Orsay style! But yeah, who knows for sure!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They have those gorgeous d'orsays in three different colors at BG. 
Bronze, Silver and something else. I can't remember. 

Check out Dita's similar multi-color version with a flower  kind of like the Biba.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^So gorgeous!  I would kill for her CL collection.


----------



## laureenthemean

meggyg8r said:


> I would guess TTS since it's a d'Orsay style! But yeah, who knows for sure!



Hm, they seem to have a Clichy toe, so I would guess they run small.  My Yasmines have a Clichy toe and an open back, and I would still go up a whole size.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Uh oh. I just realized this may end up in some crazy fetish thread, since she's wet... 

EDIT: I cropped the image to de-sex-ify it a little bit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

They actually bump up a bit at the toe, structured, like the Decollete.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hehehehehe Jet! That's hilarious!!! I didn't see the original but I can guess seeing as it looks like Dita's on stage...gorgeous shoes!!! I think she must be one of Msr Louboutin's favourite celebrities.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> They actually bump up a bit at the toe, structured, like the Decollete.



Ooh, I didn't see that in the pictures at first b/c of the beading, but you're right!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> ^^Hehehehehe Jet! That's hilarious!!! I didn't see the original but I can guess seeing as it looks like Dita's on stage...gorgeous shoes!!! I think she must be one of Msr Louboutin's favourite celebrities.



yeah i think dita even has her own foot mold!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^If only I had one too!!!!


----------



## Stinas

OMG kill me now!!!!!! ​


Marisa783 said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...boutin-cl-u-labrynth-shoes/7440?colour=bronze





JetSetGo! said:


> They have those gorgeous d'orsays in three different colors at BG.
> Bronze, Silver and something else. I can't remember.
> 
> Check out Dita's similar multi-color version with a flower &#8211; kind of like the Biba.


----------



## BellaShoes

Took a trip into the city today and tried on many, many new Louboutins....

Here is the only spy-pic I was able to get.... enjoy!

I am wearing the new So Private Slingback in Patent Leopard...fabulous on and TTS and in the background is the newest color combo in the Very Croise...black and gunmetal, probably could do TTS or even .5 down.... but the top strap across the big toe was odd...I kinda think that is the prettiest toe in peep toes and the strap totally covers it....


----------



## jancedtif

So pretty Bella!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Very pretty, Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks ladies! It was just a shopping spy pic...they did not come home with me...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohh pretty bella! I always love spy pics!


----------



## lilmissb

Good job getting that pic *Bella!* The VC look gorgeous! I like the black/gunmetal combo.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

you've inspired me to share my spy shots *bella*!

camel open-clic in 39...  i think i needed a 38.5 but they didn't have any 38.5 in any other colors either so...  








pardon my sloppy jeans and my dirty ballerina flats :shame:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

these patent pink rolandos aren't really new...  but they were new to my feet!  







and despite it's sculpted heel, how cool are these yellow yoyos?


----------



## 8seventeen19

OOOO where are the yellow yoyos from?


----------



## gemibebe

Beautiful *Bella*!  Though I'm not that into HP, I really like So Prive!

*melialuvs2shop*, love all your spy pics!  Probably we should start a spy shot thread?  Now camel color has really started to grow on me and I really like it!  May end up having all the nude families: nude, bone, camel...

The pink Rolando is gorgeous and the yellow Yoyos are stunning!  Wish to see modeling pics!


----------



## lilmissb

*Melia!!!* Wow wee, gorgeous! I love the yellow yoyos the most! Makes me wanna get the orange ones carlinha has.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice spy pics! I love the pink rolandos ... I haven't seen them IRL but they make me


----------



## JetSetGo!

Awesome spy pix, Melia! Love the yellow!


----------



## lolitablue

Gabine







After seeing the blue and red combo of this shoe, I am loving them!! Do you guys suppose that they will be a best seller or a fast seller?  I rather try them on but my local NM does not carry them.


----------



## ashakes

^^^For me, they fit like a VP/NP.  IIRC, the boutiques and NAP are the only ones that have it in the 140 mm heel height, which gives the shoe great proportion. 

Edit:  Peter Tay sent a pic yesterday of the Gabine. It looks like a BG pic, but I didn't ask. I know Saks does not show it in the lookbook.  However, the heel is lower. I do love the colors available though!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey *Melia*! Where were you? Fantastic spy pics... I was at Saks pretty early in the day which means alot of low flying SA's... I always get camera shy around SA's..don't want to be booted out:ninja:...

I wanted to try the open clic but Saks didn't have my size....

*lolita*... the gabine are great! Love that look for summer!! I did not see it during my travels yesterday in SF...


----------



## ashakes

Great spy pics *melia and Bella!

*I was at the NM Trunk Show and I should have taken some, but I really was in a rush since I only had 90 minutes to finish all my business. lol  However, much of it was old news or Joe from SF already provided the photos.

I did try on the *Madame Claude*.  It was really a half size too small sample size wise for my comfort, but it's a beautiful shoe.  *It was available for trying in the navy patent, but I know it also comes in camel patent.  They were marked $795.*  The *Dillian* was also there in blush leather.  I don't like that color, but I wanted to try them on for effect. However, the size at the trunk show was too small.   *The flower is not removable; it is stitched on.*


----------



## BellaShoes

Some of the styles available at *NM, SF*....

The City
Triple Platform
Nude Gold Gino T Strap
The signature wedge in Black Patent!!!
A few flat sandals...
Turbella
The crepe peep toe with the big blossom on the heel.... (style?)
Matatales
Paquita Satin Gladiator
Picador (bone, black, red)
Decollete (brown, black)
Hyper Prive (all of the spring colors)
Jefferson
Fortuna

*Saks SF*
In addition to many of the above....
Open Clic (Camel and Leopard)
Rolando (S/S colors)
The cut out wedge (that YaYa has...OMG LOVE!!!!)
Several colors in the YoYo
Several colors in Petit Rat (patent)
Beautiful new Scarpe triple platform in the black/nude/silve/white combo (http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts=louboutin#38_0)
Almeria
The new 7 buckle heel... (style?)
(http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts=louboutin# )
Miss Boxe (carmel, black)
So Private Prive (Red, Leopard)
No Prive (brown suede/gold, black suede, gold)
VP's (Black/Red, Brown/Brown, Gold/Gold, Silver/Silver)

and others I cannot recall at this time..... if there is a specific style, color you are looking for PM me... perhaps I can remember whether I saw it or not


----------



## lolitablue

ashakes said:


> ^^^For me, they fit like a VP/NP.  IIRC, the boutiques and NAP are the only ones that have it in the 140 mm heel height, which gives the shoe great proportion.
> 
> Edit:  Peter Tay sent a pic yesterday of the Gabine. It looks like a BG pic, but I didn't ask. I know Saks does not show it in the lookbook.  However, the heel is lower. I do love the colors available though!



Oh, I love that!! My favorite styles are VP and NP!!

What are the other color combos?

Thank you, Asha for the info, going to look at NAP


----------



## ashakes

^^^lolita, I bought them in the navy/red patent that NAP has. The photos are in my collection thread.  They are 140 mm and with the exchange rate and duties and shipping they were $813, compared to the $995 Peter quoted yesterday.  I'm not sure if that price is right as I haven't asked the boutiques here what the price for the black was.  Also, NAP International uses DHL and I paid everything up front so there was no delay in shipping. I received them in my hands literally a day from when I ordered and they were shipped from London.

*By the way, I didn't get to post in the one thread, but I love your new blue satin VPs!  Those will be perfect for your nieces' wedding!*


----------



## JetSetGo!

BellaShoes said:


> The new 7 buckle heel... (style?)



I've seen these called the 1-2-3, as well as the Differa. I'm not sure which is correct, but I like "1-2-3"

Thanks for the thorough list!


----------



## lolitablue

ashakes said:


> ^^^lolita, I bought them in the navy/red patent that NAP has. The photos are in my collection thread.  They are 140 mm and with the exchange rate and duties and shipping they were $813, compared to the $995 Peter quoted yesterday.  I'm not sure if that price is right as I haven't asked the boutiques here what the price for the black was.  Also, NAP International uses DHL and I paid everything up front so there was no delay in shipping. I received them in my hands literally a day from when I ordered and they were shipped from London.
> 
> *By the way, I didn't get to post in the one thread, but I love your new blue satin VPs!  Those will be perfect for your nieces' wedding!*



Thank you! They truly made me very happy!!

Saw your Gabines and loved them!

I also saw the black/brown, is that it for color combos?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Do you know who will be carrying the turq. Patent hyper prive??

Asha ... You didn't like the blush? Hmm that's the color I was thinking of getting .. Was it just dull looking?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

shoeaddictklw said:


> OOOO where are the yellow yoyos from?


 
SFA in SF...  they are tdf!  i love brights and those acid green hyper prives are not yellow enough and a little too highlighter-ish


----------



## ashakes

JetSetGo! said:


> I've seen these called the 1-2-3, as well as the Differa. I'm not sure which is correct, but I like "1-2-3"
> 
> Thanks for the thorough list!



I have only seen and heard the Scarpe called *"123 Scarpe"*.  I think the Differa is just that (patent and specchio).  

The wedge with the logo on the heel is the *Marpop.

Oh, and by the way, I saw a photo of the New Helmut. It just looks like it has a shorter toe box and is less pointy?  I know Saks is getting it in black crepe satin and it will be $595.

naked, *personally I really disliked the color at the NM Trunk Show and it was called "blush".  It had a very orange tone to it, not at all what I would picture "blush" to look like.  It reminded me of the "blush" So Private that Saks has.

And, I only saw the turquoise HP IRL at Neiman Marcus. 

A SA at Saks came up to me because I was wearing my pink python Hyper Prives and was telling me how he ordered those in python for a client and I was like oh in the rolando or simple pump?  And, he was like no in that same shoe. And, I was like no you only carry the hyper prive in black patent, pink patent, and yellow patent. I told him how mine were only available at a Louboutin boutique and Saks did not order any python hyper prives and that he must have ordered a different style. He just looked at me like WTF and insisted they were the Hyper Prive style?  And, then another SA (a female) that knows me was like she knows her Louboutins so don't mess with her.   I was getting so frustrated though. lol  He is really sweet, but is an older SA and did not know what the heck he was talking about.  Sorry, just had to share!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh then it must be the Differa. It's the platform sandal JLo wears with one strap, then two straps, then three.


----------



## ashakes

^^^Yep, the JLo one! I almost tried it on yesterday, but then I got over it because I knew I wouldn't buy it. lol  It looked great on JLo though, not so much on Heidi Klum!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ 

They would look awful on me but my husband is totally crazy about them.
I think he likes the idea of helping me with the buckles. Maybe he's got some weird buckle fetish. I don't know.


----------



## hlp_28

May I know what colour do they have in yoyo?? Any pink?? Thanks !!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

gemibebe said:


> Beautiful *Bella*! Though I'm not that into HP, I really like So Prive!
> 
> *melialuvs2shop*, love all your spy pics! Probably we should start a spy shot thread? Now camel color has really started to grow on me and I really like it! May end up having all the nude families: nude, bone, camel...
> 
> The pink Rolando is gorgeous and the yellow Yoyos are stunning! Wish to see modeling pics!


 
hopefully i can sneak some modeling pics at the meet up in a few weeks!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

BellaShoes said:


> Hey *Melia*! Where were you? Fantastic spy pics... I was at Saks pretty early in the day which means alot of low flying SA's... I always get camera shy around SA's..don't want to be booted out:ninja:...
> 
> I wanted to try the open clic but Saks didn't have my size....
> 
> *lolita*... the gabine are great! Love that look for summer!! I did not see it during my travels yesterday in SF...


 
those were all taken at Saks in the City...   omg!  what a great title for a lil spy flick!  i, too, was nervous about taking spy shots with my phone...  i was trying to be all slick when the reality is, i didn't really have to!  it was around noon-ish on a thursday and although there were a ton of SAs floating around, they seemed to avoid coming in my direction as my SA was off getting answers to my 20 questions!

now neiman's...  that's a whole other story...  my SA even walked to the mirror with me each and EVERY time i tried on a pair.  i was ready to be like, "dude, i'm not going anywhere in these, but if i do, you can sell _my_ shoes and _my_ purse that's sitting unattended on the sofa/couch to recover your loss"


----------



## melialuvs2shop

hlp_28 said:


> May I know what colour do they have in yoyo?? Any pink?? Thanks !!


 
saks in the city had the yoyo in yellow kid and hot pink kid...  not fushia, but a true hot pink...  kinda like this font color


----------



## lolitablue

melialuvs2shop said:


> those were all taken at Saks in the City...   omg!  what a great title for a lil spy flick!  i, too, was nervous about taking spy shots with my phone...  i was trying to be all slick when the reality is, i didn't really have to!  it was around noon-ish on a thursday and although there were a ton of SAs floating around, they seemed to avoid coming in my direction as my SA was off getting answers to my 20 questions!
> 
> *now neiman's...  that's a whole other story...  my SA even walked to the mirror with me each and EVERY time i tried on a pair.  i was ready to be like, "dude, i'm not going anywhere in these, but if i do, you can sell my shoes and my purse that's sitting unattended on the sofa/couch to recover your loss"*



Wow, not cool! 

I wonder if that ever happened to them: people walking away on them shoes. LOL!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=6510&cat=3&page=1
Caramel GABIN'S with red toe 120's  $729 includes VAT


----------



## melialuvs2shop

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=6510&cat=3&page=1
> Caramel GABIN'S with red toe 120's $729 includes VAT


 
footcandy has them too for those in the US who are impatient


----------



## *Lo

Does anyone know how the fortuna fit?


----------



## lilmissb

ashakes said:


> And, I only saw the turquoise HP IRL at Neiman Marcus.
> 
> A SA at Saks came up to me because I was wearing my pink python Hyper Prives and was telling me how he ordered those in python for a client and I was like oh in the rolando or simple pump?  And, he was like no in that same shoe. And, I was like no you only carry the hyper prive in black patent, pink patent, and yellow patent. I told him how mine were only available at a Louboutin boutique and Saks did not order any python hyper prives and that he must have ordered a different style. He just looked at me like WTF and insisted they were the Hyper Prive style?  And, then another SA (a female) that knows me was like she knows her Louboutins so don't mess with her.   I was getting so frustrated though. lol  He is really sweet, but is an older SA and did not know what the heck he was talking about.  Sorry, just had to share!




 Gosh the SA's should def not mess with us!!! especially an expert like Asha!!!!

Back to turquoise HP's, satin, suede or patent?


----------



## ronsdiva

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Do you know who will be carrying the turq. Patent hyper prive??
> 
> 
> NM has them. I have seen them at the Tyson's Corner VA store. They are gorgeous.


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone have a pic of said turq patent HP's??


----------



## sumnboutme

^^In the Celeb thread...Carmen Electra is wearing them...


----------



## karwood

lilmissb said:


> Anyone have a pic of said turq patent HP's??


 
I just saw the Turquoise Patent HP at the NM in Chicago this last Friday. They are gorgeous!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks girls! Just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> I just saw the Turquoise Patent HP at the NM in Chicago this last Friday. They are gorgeous!!



Uh oh I may need to drive down ... Whats the price again? 895?


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Uh oh I may need to drive down ... What&#8220;s the price again? 895?


 
These are $865


----------



## gemibebe

The turquoise HP is so yummy!


----------



## sdesaye

Turbella From Peter.  I have no idea who has these but the colors are nice.


----------



## lilmissb

^Are they satin? I like the black.


----------



## sdesaye

They look satin.  These would have been so much better with a knot on top. I predict they will make it through a few markdowns.


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh goodie about making it to sale. I might get it then.


----------



## karwood

Peter sent me pics of these, including the Satin Turbellas *sdesye* posted. Black and luggage Nappa $995


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^
> 
> They would look awful on me but my husband is totally crazy about them.
> I think he likes the idea of helping me with the buckles. Maybe he's got some weird buckle fetish. I don't know.



yeah my boyfriend think they's uber hot too...

these are his CFM shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

^He won't think so if you "accidentally" step on his foot!!!!


----------



## Chins4

OK ladies, so I happened to be in Paris this weekend and I just happened to stroll past all 3 CL boutiques (as you do LOL) so here's a brief summary of what I saw

Rue de Grenelle





Highlight here was the New Helmut (in black patent for 390 Euros) - has a shorter Pigalle style toe box and the vamp is a little curvier than the classic Helmut. Other stuff - EB Croc Pigalle 100  which would have been mine instantly if the price hadn't been 3450e . Loads of other croc - red Catentia, Lilac Np spring to mind + lots of natural python, low heels/wedges and nude (VP was nude/nude).

St Honore - check out the Ferris Wheel of pink shoes!!





Loads of croc again - burgundy Rolando, grey and magenta Declics and a burnished gold in VP and Simple. Also had red patent Alti 160s  and the Yopi in a hot pink patent. Plus Danielle's sparkly princess shoe displayed in a giant easter egg!

JJR - lots of building work next door - extension perhaps? 





Lizard Simples in sky blue, rose pink and a peachy nude. Also bright purple suede! VPs (black/black and nude/nude and teal patent - also teal velvet VP - same shade as Eugenie - with sparkly crystal tip), lime green patent RonRon, red croc Pigalle, emerald green croc Rolando, burgundy patent Iowa Zeppa and the new Youply (sp?) - like an Armadillo with loose folds of fabric instead of tight pleats - in purple satin and red satin.......

OK, collapsing exhausted after re-living the tour now.


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks for the detailed info, Chins! Lots of beautiful shoes!


----------



## Noegirl05

Wow Chins! I'm sure you are in heaven!!!


----------



## Marisa783

teal velvet VP with sparkly tip?! i need to see a pic of those!


----------



## Chins4

Email the boutique for pics, they were very helpful - but afraid I flunked as a secret squirrel taker of spy shots


----------



## karwood

*chins, *thanks for all the inside scoop!! I am really curious to see a pic of the New Helmuts!!  Do you know if they will only be available in black patent?
Also, a weekend in Paris sounds absolutely divine!!


----------



## jancedtif

My God, I love the black ones!  Do you think they may make it to sales?


----------



## sumnboutme

If anyone gets pics of the teal velvet VP, can you please post pics?  Thanks....


----------



## laurayuki

I'm in love with these .... but why the 1700 price tag?? ugh


----------



## klassykdt

laurayuki said:


> I'm in love with these .... but why the 1700 price tag?? ugh


 uhh,there sooo perty....


----------



## sdesaye

Chins - Thank you for the fabulous tour.  I also need to see these crystal-toe'd VP's,


----------



## JetSetGo!

I feel like I saw the crystal toe VPs somewhere... where on earth was it???


----------



## rdgldy

Chins, thanks so much.  What was your opinion on the new helmut?


----------



## karwood

^^^^ *JSG*, I am also getting the same feeling. I keep thinking it is *Carlinha  * who posted , since she is usually the one to post pics from Paris CL boutiques


----------



## rdgldy

karwood said:


> *chins, *thanks for all the inside scoop!! I am really curious to see a pic of the New Helmuts!!  Do you know if they will only be available in black patent?
> Also, a weekend in Paris sounds absolutely divine!!



Karwood, Elizabeth at Horatio said they would be coming in a range of colors.


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy said:


> Chins, thanks so much. What was your opinion on the new helmut?


 
I preferred the classic - I like the longer toe and straighter cut vamp - it makes it such an edgy and individual shoe. Don't get me wrong, it was still cute but the new one looked as though they had softened the edges a little if you KWIM?


----------



## rdgldy

I totally know what you mean,  I love the edginess of the original.  All my pre CL shoes were like that-pointy longer toed. The helmut styling is my absolute favorite look.  I may have to SO some (if I win the lottery and if its still a possibility to order, LOL).


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, *Chins*!! Sounds like an exciting trip but exhausting, uh?


----------



## Chins4

Great but tiring and almost unbelievably............shoeless  (for me anyway LOL)


----------



## LavenderIce

Marisa783 said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...boutin-cl-u-labrynth-shoes/7440?colour=bronze


 
I saw those in last season's BG CL lookbook.  They're called Labirinth and were listed for $1175.


----------



## Chins4

Super Prive now in at Matches £570


----------



## ronsdiva

Chins, thanks for the intel! Those bright pink yopi's sound cute and purple suede simples


----------



## sumnboutme

Oh *Chins*, you are going to get me in trouble.  I just checked your list again and Sky Blue Lizard Simples?!?!?!?  I die...


----------



## eggpudding

Chins - I keep coming back here just to read your account over and over again! Thanks to you I'm dreaming...


----------



## peachi521

karwood said:


> I just saw the Turquoise Patent HP at the NM in Chicago this last Friday. They are gorgeous!!



omgosh

these are stunning

I WANT THEM


----------



## carlinha

chins, thank for the paris boutique info!!!!

i am so jealous, i wish i could go there one day and visit myself... the exotics sound to die for as usual...

and the teal VP with crystal tip sounds DIVINE!  unfortunately, i am not the one with a pic of this shoe... i usually get my pics from St. Honore, no Grenelle contacts yet


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone seen HP's in nude? I swear a girl in Sydney today was wearing HP's in nude around. It had the double platform and red sole. I must admit I can't see sh*t without my glasses on these days but I was only 2 metres away and I couldn't bring myself to stop and ask her as she was chatting with her friend.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Not sure about Nude but definately come in Camel... could this have been the color?


----------



## lilmissb

^Don't think so as it looked pinkish. Unless it's ripoff shoe. Every shoe I pick up in a store now looks like a ripoff. I've been ruined forever! My colleague bought some really sexy shoes for $160 and they are exactly like decolletes and I thought why buy that when I could get the real thing for just a bit more? LOL!


----------



## Papillon

Why oh WHY did I come to this thread??? My husband is going to have a nervous breakdown because me emailing him my neverending wishlist!  I've been tempted to show him everyone else's pictures of their huge & amazing collections (*ahem* Ashakes ) to prove that it could be worse, much worse. I am seriously jealous! 

Currently waiting to hear back from Peter Tay re: the Mount Street in 35 pink. Do you think this will make it to sale? I'm not much of a gambler, so not sure if I should take my chances?

I am in love with the purple velvet Eugenie, especially after seeing everyone's modelling pics!  Does anyone know if they are still available anywhere? On sale would be even better. What is the sizing like for them? Chins do you have a picture of the satin Eugenie? Do you remember the price? Any info is greatly appreciated. To be honest, I'm not even sure if I could walk in these. They would be, husband carries me from the house to the car then to the restaurant & place me in my seat & repeat the opposite way kinda of shoes. 

Is Saks only getting the Ananas with python for $1500+? I really want them in the pale lilac suede for -$400. heh Any ETA for them?

I hope the tobacco Boxe leather (miss/mrs?) make it to sale in my size! Alas, no one ever orders many pairs smaller than 36 so I'm not holding my breath. I also love the natural python ones.

Lastly, I am dying for the Dillian in either natural python or the baby pink python (probably not pink if I get the MT & Ananas). In the ad (pic taken from earlier in the thread) with the pink they have the price so much lower (like the actual leather price) than what Asha has quoted. OT: I hate when magazines are wrong.  The same thing happened with Allure's price quote for a Lanvin coat that ended up being over $1k more. We should cause a stink with the magazine & maybe they'll pay the difference for false advertising?!?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ That is a picture from a Harpers Bazaar that I took. I don't think the Dillian is even being released in the baby pink python *which REALLY bums me out*


----------



## peachi521

lilmissb said:


> Anyone seen HP's in nude? I swear a girl in Sydney today was wearing HP's in nude around. It had the double platform and red sole. I must admit I can't see sh*t without my glasses on these days but I was only 2 metres away and I couldn't bring myself to stop and ask her as she was chatting with her friend.




I posted a pic of the camel hyper prive a few days/pages ago... they photograph as nude but they're actually a camel color.  They're gorgeous!


----------



## Papillon

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ That is a picture from a Harpers Bazaar that I took. I don't think the Dillian is even being released in the baby pink python *which REALLY bums me out*


 
Oooh, I also dislike it when magazines advertise pics of items in colors that won't be available!  The pink are adorable & girlies up the edginess of the shoe! Initially a small part of me what thinking that I may get the pink instead of both the MS & natural Dillian. That would solve my problem with frilly flowers/petals & python. For much less!

Are you considering the Dillian at all nakedmosher2of3?


----------



## carlinha

new from st. honore, paris

white satin hyper prive





fuschia very galaxy





double platform slingback - HOT!!!





slide





golden brown ostrich adona


----------



## carlinha

black patent madame claude





leopard print patent madame claude - HOT!!!!





black satin NEW HELMUT!









pink python very prive - YUMMY!


----------



## Marisa783

ooo beautiful pics! what is the print of the double platform slingback? and i'm really starting to love the madame claude


----------



## carlinha

lilac suede ron ron





camel patent (or jazz?) decollete





black (or navy?) patent lillian





black python hyper prive





black leather NP with red tip


----------



## Marisa783

i think that is camel jazz, not patent...plus, i'm almost positive only Saks carries the camel patent


----------



## carlinha

black (or navy blue?) patent gabine with red tip





blue python ron ron


----------



## carlinha

Marisa783 said:


> i think that is camel jazz, not patent...plus, i'm almost positive only Saks carries the camel patent



OK sure marisa... *these are not the official colors or materials*... i am simply trying my best to state what i think i see on my computer.  the pics were sent to me without names/material/color.

thanks.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! That slingback is HOT!


----------



## lilmissb

python ronron!!!!! OMG - need those. Plus the square decollete in roccia.


----------



## Marisa783

sorry carlinha, i didn't mean to be offensive


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Carlinha - *the ADONA ostrich flats?!?!? have you made a decision about them?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Papillon said:


> Oooh, I also dislike it when magazines advertise pics of items in colors that won't be available!  The pink are adorable & girlies up the edginess of the shoe! Initially a small part of me what thinking that I may get the pink instead of both the MS & natural Dillian. That would solve my problem with frilly flowers/petals & python. For much less!
> 
> Are you considering the Dillian at all nakedmosher2of3?


 

I'm on the list for blush and red ... but we'll see what happens


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Carlinha - *the ADONA ostrich flats?!?!? have you made a decision about them?!



*marisa* - no worries, none taken 

*naked* - i am still thinking about the adonas... i would have to see them on the foot to see if they are worth it.  i am waitlisted at horatio, so hopefully they will get here soon and i can try them on.  they cost $1455 in case anyone else is interested.... in thinking about it, it is a bit steep for a FLAT!  i would rather spend that money on some heels... but we'll see


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Carlinha for the PICS!!!! Sooo many beauties!!  Do you know how much those flats are running?  Do you think they will come to the boutiques here? I need them, lol


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks for the pics *carlinha*!!!! i like those graphic slingbacks and of course the Python Ron Rons I've been looking for!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm on the list for blush and red ... but we'll see what happens


 
Where do they have the blush color one? man it's a tough choice between those colors.. i'm inching towards them....


----------



## carlinha

*Lo said:


> Thanks Carlinha for the PICS!!!! Sooo many beauties!!  Do you know how much those flats are running?  Do you think they will come to the boutiques here? I need them, lol



the adona ostrich flat costs $1455 US retail, and they will be arriving at some US boutiques (Horatio for one), in golden brown (as pictured) and black ostrich


----------



## cllover

Thanks for posting pics, Carlinha!  I love the the new helmuts!  I'm excited to see what other colors they will come in


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for posting the pics Carlinha!


----------



## lawgirl78

carlinha said:


> pink python very prive - YUMMY!


 Oh I  this color! Thanks for posting the pics...will have to be patient and wait for them to get to the states (I hope!)
I also really like the navy patent/red gabines. So many shoes!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laurayuki said:


> Where do they have the blush color one? man it's a tough choice between those colors.. i'm inching towards them....


 
horatio and SCP are the ones I talked too


----------



## Marisa783

lawgirl, they may be cheaper if you order overseas


----------



## lawgirl78

Marisa783 said:


> lawgirl, they may be cheaper if you order overseas


 
You think so?  I've read about a lot of people on here ordering from the overseas boutiques, but am always worried about customs, etc.  I'm going to do my research and maybe send some emails...


----------



## Marisa783

I just ordered from Amsterdam but haven't received the customs bill yet.  people on this forum who have ordered their nude VPs from Paris have saved money, i think including both customs and shipping


----------



## carlinha

*lawgirl*, marisa is right, if you really want them, you should order them from st. honore now.  with the euro/$ exchange rate, they may end up being $200 less... even if you pay customs, it will still be less... i don't know the price of it, but you should ask anyway, it cannot hurt.

if you call st. honore, please ask for greta - she is the best!

good luck!!!


----------



## Marisa783

also lawgirl, ask them to deduct the VAT too


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *carlinha* and *marisa*.  You've definitely inspired me to give it a try!  I'll let you know if I end up going for it.


----------



## balmiu

carlinha said:


> new from st. honore, paris
> 
> fuschia very galaxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double platform slingback - HOT!!!




LOVING these two!!!! 



thank god i will be in Paris in May!


----------



## shockboogie

carlinha said:


> pink python very prive - YUMMY!




I need these in my life!!!!!

How much do these retail for? I NEED them!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

oooooooo, pink python prive.....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

shockboogie said:


> I need these in my life!!!!!
> 
> How much do these retail for? I NEED them!!!


 
I'm not sure but I would GUESS in the 1100 - 1200 range


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thank you *carlinha* for all those fabulous pics! 

i must get those leopard print patent madame claudes!  i'mcurrently without any leopards and i used to have two!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks for the pics, *carlinha*!  I love the blue python Ron Rons, and I know I'm in the minority, but I'm really liking the New Helmut.

any idea how much these cost?


----------



## BagsR4Me

Those blue python Ron Rons are GORGEOUS! Thanks for the pics, Carlinha.  I really like the new helmuts also.


----------



## MikaelaN

I know that python can't  be sold in California, but can it be shipped to Cali?


----------



## ronsdiva

Those blue python ron rons are cute and so are the pink vp's! Loving all of the eye candy Carlinha. I do like the new helmuts.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Carlinha*-there are so many new ones that I like.  The new helmuts look really pretty, and I like the slide a lot,  although that isn't a style I usually go for.  They remind me a little of the podiums.


----------



## sumnboutme

MikaelaN said:


> I know that python can't  be sold in California, but can it be shipped to Cali?



If it's from an international boutique, they won't.  I've tried and I had to give them my cousin's address in Indiana and had her ship it to me.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

MikaelaN said:


> I know that python can't be sold in California, but can it be shipped to Cali?


 
stores in the US will not ship to california either...  really the only way around that law it to get something off ebay...  that won't be happening anytime soon, if at all, so your best bet is to have it sent to someone out of state and then have them sent to you.


----------



## MikaelaN

^^^Ughh that sucks.  Those pink pythons VPs are TDF!  I don't even know anyone out of state...well I guess it's a good thing cuz I don't need them and I shouldn't be spending anymore!


----------



## carlinha

your welcome everyone, it is my pleasure to share...

*mikaela*, if you need help with the pythons, i would be more than happy to help you out and have them shipped to me, and i can ship them out to you... i am also planning on making a purchase with them soon in the next few days.  PM me if you are interested!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Can Paris boutiques now ship pythons/exotics to the U.S.?  I wonder if they changed their policies?  Last year when I purchased an exotic CL from Paris, the item got stuck in customs for months b/c they wouldn't let exotics into the U.S. without some special import license and the shoes had to be routed back to Paris.....eventually I got it (months, months later) only after Christian brought it back in his suitcase (without the box, oh well).  Customs is extremely strict with exotic materials.  So unless the boutiques make a point about not declaring the contents as python or lizard or croc, it's going to be hard getting it past customs.  One way around this is to ship it to a friend or family member in Europe and ask them to forward it (and declare it not as python/lizard/croc/exotic/etc.).


----------



## fmd914

foxycleopatra said:


> Can Paris boutiques now ship pythons/exotics to the U.S.? I wonder if they changed their policies? Last year when I purchased an exotic CL from Paris, the item got stuck in customs for months b/c they wouldn't let exotics into the U.S. without some special import license and the shoes had to be routed back to Paris.....eventually I got it (months, months later) only after Christian brought it back in his suitcase (without the box, oh well). Customs is extremely strict with exotic materials. So unless the boutiques make a point about not declaring the contents as python or lizard or croc, it's going to be hard getting it past customs. One way around this is to ship it to a friend or family member in Europe and ask them to forward it (and declare it not as python/lizard/croc/exotic/etc.).


 

To add to Foxy's comments, my experience is that the Paris boutiques CAN ship but most of the time they WON'T.  As Foxy stated, there is additional paperwork and hurdles for the boutiques to leap through and it is so bothersome that they just normally won't do it.  (I don't think they do it frequently enough for the paperwork to be "routine").   I've had some luck with the Grenelle boutique but JJR always begs to please pick an alternative route (such as the one Foxy outlined).  I don't think I've ever asked St. Honore to ship an exotic to me.


----------



## carlinha

foxycleopatra said:


> Can Paris boutiques now ship pythons/exotics to the U.S.?  I wonder if they changed their policies?  Last year when I purchased an exotic CL from Paris, the item got stuck in customs for months b/c they wouldn't let exotics into the U.S. without some special import license and the shoes had to be routed back to Paris.....eventually I got it (months, months later) only after Christian brought it back in his suitcase (without the box, oh well).  Customs is extremely strict with exotic materials.  So unless the boutiques make a point about not declaring the contents as python or lizard or croc, it's going to be hard getting it past customs.  One way around this is to ship it to a friend or family member in Europe and ask them to forward it (and declare it not as python/lizard/croc/exotic/etc.).



good grief what a nightmare!!! 

foxy, if they ship it to a friend/family member in the UK, will they not remove the VAT then?   it is my understanding that they only do this if the item destination is not a EEUU country?


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> your welcome everyone, it is my pleasure to share...
> 
> *mikaela*, if you need help with the pythons, i would be more than happy to help you out and have them shipped to me, and i can ship them out to you... i am also planning on making a purchase with them soon in the next few days.  PM me if you are interested!




oooh, what are you getting carlinha?    sorry, as i am banned, i have to live vicariously through other people's purchases...


----------



## MikaelaN

carlinha said:


> your welcome everyone, it is my pleasure to share...
> 
> *mikaela*, if you need help with the pythons, i would be more than happy to help you out and have them shipped to me, and i can ship them out to you... i am also planning on making a purchase with them soon in the next few days.  PM me if you are interested!



Oh *Carlinha*...that's sooooo sweet of you! But after reading Foxycleopatra's comments, everything just seems like it would be a pain and I'm pretty much already banned after I get those Alti Pumps in my siggy.  Thanks so much for the offer though!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Foxy* I love the idea of your shoes being smuggled in the country in Christian's suitcase


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks so much for posting, *Carlinha*!
You are our Paris connection!
The New Helmut is so pretty!

And I love the Madame Claude in Leopard. 
I have a weakness for all things animal print.


----------



## Sparkles*

carlinha said:


> *lawgirl*, marisa is right, if you really want them, you should order them from st. honore now. with the euro/$ exchange rate, they may end up being $200 less... even if you pay customs, it will still be less... i don't know the price of it, but you should ask anyway, it cannot hurt.
> 
> if you call st. honore, please ask for greta - she is the best!
> 
> good luck!!!


 
OK so I'm new here, and this is the first I've heard of ordering from overseas!  Wow.  How do we do that?  Is there an email address we can send an email to, to find out the price etc?


----------



## Marisa783

sparkles, this thread should help
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...nfo-information-a-resource-thread-420951.html


----------



## karwood

*Carlinha, *thank you so much for posting the eye candy!! I am really loving those double platform slingback, the new Helmuts, Leopard Patent Madame Claude and Pink Python VP!! :My list of of new found loves are going to put me in a load of trouble


----------



## Sparkles*

Thanks Marisa!


----------



## lawgirl78

I left a message and sent an email at the St. Honore boutique re the leopard patent madame claude's and the pink python VP's.  If I hear anything back re shipping, cost, etc. I will post here, unless someone beats me to it!


----------



## shockboogie

^^Oooh Im looking forward to that! Thanks *lawgirl78*!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *lawgirl*!


----------



## natassha68

OMG !!! all the new CL's ... especially the python's & the madame claude in leopard , Thanks *Carlinha* for posting them all


----------



## lawgirl78

Greta from St. Honore responded, but won't be able to get me the price quotes until tomorrow. I'm actually having surgery tomorrow so won't be able to post the info. 
Thanks for the recommendation *carlinha*, Greta is super sweet and is setting them aside for me even though I told her I won't be able to respond/purchase for a few days.


----------



## sumnboutme

why does everyone get a response but me?


----------



## Marisa783

^maybe try putting Greta's name in the subject line?


----------



## sumnboutme

I'll try that.  Thanks *Marisa*.


----------



## karwood

This may sound dumb but I am curious. If you do decide to purchase a pair of shoes from the St. Honore boutique, how is the transaction processed? Is it done by emailing or calling?


----------



## Papillon

Thank you Carlinha for posting the pics! I also do not mind the new Helmut style, love the pink python & the adonas flats.

Can I also just say that all of you TPFers are absolutely amazing with posting pictures, updates, sharing information, everything!  This such an incredible group of people & I hope to contribute more to the forum than just . 

Are the rules for importing skins to Canada different than the USA? Maybe someone could ask the Paris boutique(s) when they talk with them. I would be more than willing to help anyone out with receiving the package & forwarding it on to the USA. The total price may even be less since the CAD is so low right now at around $0.77cad per $1.00usd. Just let me know!


----------



## lilmissb

It's ok *sumn,* I haven't got a reply either and I emailed more than a week ago! I even put Greta's name in the subject line.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I tried getting pics of the turq. patent VPs and the velvet ones too ... no replies


----------



## angelcove

^Where are the patent turquoise vp available? Not the HP. Paris?
thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

angelcove said:


> ^where are the patent turquoise vp available? Not the hp. Paris?
> Thanks


 
the JJR boutique


----------



## lawgirl78

sumnboutme said:


> why does everyone get a response but me?


 
I just put "To Greta" in the subject line.  I had also left a message, so maybe that helped?


----------



## carlinha

lawgirl78 said:


> I just put "To Greta" in the subject line.  I had also left a message, so maybe that helped?



whooohooo!!!  that is exciting stuff lawgirl!  those *leopard madame claudes* are just smoking... and if you can somehow get the pink python VPs... well 

keep us posted!

and good luck on your surgery tomorrow!  nothing serious i hope


----------



## Schnuggeli

I tried on black patent *madame claude* today!

OMG! I can't describe how much I loved them... But unfortunately they were .5 size too big... I've already sent some emails around for hunting a pair in leopard or black... Seriously, I'm so in love with madame claude... The heels somehow look very high and sexy which I LOVE!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

This thread is dangerous.  carlinha--Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## carlinha

Schnuggeli said:


> I tried on black patent *madame claude* today!
> 
> OMG! I can't describe how much I loved them... But unfortunately they were .5 size too big... I've already sent some emails around for hunting a pair in leopard or black... Seriously, I'm so in love with madame claude... The heels somehow look very high and sexy which I LOVE!!!



ooohhhhhh how do they fit schnuggeli?  and how is the heel height?  were they comfy to walk in?

i am seriously considering them, but not sure of sizing


----------



## Marisa783

schnuggeli, here is a link to the MC on Saks.com.  Both black and red are available for pre-order (shipment of 4/7).

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1236209889456&ev19=1:26


----------



## Schnuggeli

*Carlinha*, they are TTS for me. I have small feet though - size 35. The ones I tried were 35.5. They were very comfortable but a little loose on the back, so I thought TTS would be better. 

They look super high!!! I think it's because there're no platform. Or they are really higher than VPs... I thought they were 5" though, not sure.

*Marisa*, I'd love to buy a pair from Paris boutiques... I'm not in the states. But thanks for your info.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for sharing your sizing experience schnuggeli.  I've read in lookbooks that the MC is 120mm.  I cannot wait to try this style on.


----------



## Schnuggeli

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for sharing your sizing experience schnuggeli.  I've read in lookbooks that the MC is 120mm.  I cannot wait to try this style on.



Ah, they are 120mm. Thank you for telling this.
Although they are 120mm, without platforms they feel a bit different from VPs... I think a bit harder to walk in, but I'd say doable. 

I cannot wait to buy a pair!!! Honestly I kind of thought they were much sexier than my black patent Decolletes... ush: and definitely much much more comfy than Decolletes


----------



## carlinha

Schnuggeli said:


> Ah, they are 120mm. Thank you for telling this.
> Although they are 120mm, without platforms they feel a bit different from VPs... I think a bit harder to walk in, but I'd say doable.
> 
> I cannot wait to buy a pair!!! Honestly I kind of thought they were much sexier than my black patent Decolletes... ush: and definitely much much more comfy than Decolletes



hmmm yes that's cuz they are!!!  (sexier i mean)... i don't know if i can do 120mm WITHOUT a platform... eek.... i want either the red patent or leopard print patent


----------



## justwhisper

i am sad that it's hard for us californians to get exotics.. ush: that's why i am planning a trip to vegas soon   thanks for the pictures though!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

New e-mail from Peter Tay

Python VPs for $980


----------



## carlinha

those remind me of watersnake altadamas!


----------



## LavenderIce

Schnuggeli said:


> Ah, they are 120mm. Thank you for telling this.
> Although they are 120mm, without platforms they feel a bit different from VPs... I think a bit harder to walk in, but I'd say doable.
> 
> I cannot wait to buy a pair!!! Honestly I kind of thought they were much sexier than my black patent Decolletes... ush: and definitely much much more comfy than Decolletes


 
They look like they're the same last as the Joli Noeud Dorcets with the pitch and d'orsay toebox of the Yoyos, but I can't say for sure since I haven't seen them IRL.  From what I've seen in the lookbooks they'll come in red patent, black patent, midnight (I'm guessing is navy?) and bone.


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New e-mail from Peter Tay
> 
> Python VPs for $980


 
Python VPs for $980?  That's cheap.  My python VPs were $1180.  The pattern looks closer to the watersnake Alta Damas and are in the same price range.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> Python VPs for $980? That's cheap. My python VPs were $1180. The pattern looks closer to the watersnake Alta Damas and are in the same price range.


 
That's what the e-mail said. I acutally though that was cheap too but I love the pattern on these ... perhaps they are watersnake


----------



## LavenderIce

Well, if they are python, that's a deal.  Only around here can we consider $980 to be "cheap."


----------



## sumnboutme

i think they are watersnake....peter must've been mistaken...


----------



## ronsdiva

OMG, Peter just sent pics of teal python vp's...and natural, but the teal!!!

I can't reduce the pics to post with my laptop, but they are tdf!

Oops, just saw the earlier posts.


----------



## Noegirl05

carlinha said:


> new from st. honore, paris
> 
> 
> 
> double platform slingback - HOT!!!





CHINS... ANYBODY lol Any idea what these cost or the name?


----------



## sakura

LavenderIce said:


> Python VPs for $980?  That's cheap.  My python VPs were $1180.  The pattern looks closer to the watersnake Alta Damas and are in the same price range.



I remember seeing them in the look book.  They are Watersnake VPs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sakura said:


> I remember seeing them in the look book. They are Watersnake VPs.


 
Thanks Sakura.

Sorry about that you guys ...


----------



## LavenderIce

sakura said:


> I remember seeing them in the look book. They are Watersnake VPs.


 
The Saks lookbook was the only lookbook  I did not get to see.  I knew they had to be watersnakes!


----------



## rdgldy

Peter corrected the e-mail to watersnake, not python.  I was confused about the pricing too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New e-mail from Peter Tay
> 
> Python VPs for $980



Oh Shiz!!


----------



## Marisa783

Croc NPs from Peter....gorgeous!!


----------



## floridasun8

Wow, wow, wow!  I want those Taupe Crocs!  Anyone have a price?
I also have an email into Jonathan at Atlanta to find out what he has in preparation for the EGC event next week!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

floridasun8 said:


> Wow, wow, wow! I want those Taupe Crocs! Anyone have a price?
> I also have an email into Jonathan at Atlanta to find out what he has in preparation for the EGC event next week!


 
Is CL included in the EGC event?


----------



## Papillon

The WS VPs are gorgeous, especially the aqua & the Croc NPs are amazing! Sadly, I do not think crocs will ever be in my future. 

Thank you for posting the pictures Naked & Marisa!


----------



## laureenthemean

Noegirl05 said:


> CHINS... ANYBODY lol Any idea what these cost or the name?



Aren't these just some kind of Catenita?


----------



## floridasun8

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Is CL included in the EGC event?



I havent seen it say yet that they are excluded, but I'm still waiting to hear back from Jonathan for confirmation.   The post I saw only said Prada, Gucci and Jimmy Choo were excluded.  I'll post when I hear.


----------



## Marisa783

^when is the EGC event?


----------



## floridasun8

I think I read that it starts on the 12th, but the preview starts today.  I think the post got buried on the Deals & Steals board somewhere.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

floridasun8 said:


> I think I read that it starts on the 12th, but the preview starts today. I think the post got buried on the Deals & Steals board somewhere.


 
I think Chanel is also not included in the event ... and I didn't think CL was going to be included either. Let us know when you hear something


----------



## sakura

floridasun8 said:


> Wow, wow, wow!  I want those Taupe Crocs!  Anyone have a price?
> I also have an email into Jonathan at Atlanta to find out what he has in preparation for the EGC event next week!



IIRC they are slightly below $5,000 and are available at CL SCP.


----------



## Papillon

I would really love everyone's opinions on which roccia python shoes I should buy for my first pair, but I'm not sure where to post it.  Should I start a new thread or is there already one for this type of post? I don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## karwood

This was also sent from Peter.

Eugenies:


----------



## Papillon

karwood said:


> This was also sent from Peter.
> 
> Eugenies:


 

 I can't get away from these, not even in my dreams! Did he say how much they are & are they at Saks? I have a Saks card from a few years ago that I've never used. Wonder if I could still get a % off???? I want the purple Eugenie sooooooooooooooo much it hurts!


----------



## sakura

Papillon said:


> I can't get away from these, not even in my dreams! Did he say how much they are & are they at Saks? I have a Saks card from a few years ago that I've never used. Wonder if I could still get a % off???? I want the purple Eugenie sooooooooooooooo much it hurts!



I think the magenta Eugenies are only available at CL SCP, CL Vegas and one of the NY boutiques.


----------



## karwood

sakura said:


> I think the magenta Eugenies are only available at CL SCP, CL Vegas and one of the NY boutiques.


 
I think Peter has been making runs to all stores


----------



## LavenderIce

Those last two pictures Peter sent look exactly like the ones Reghan previously sent out from SCP.


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh, how I love those Eugenies!   I just don't think I can justify almost $2K on a pair, though.


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Those last two pictures Peter sent look exactly like the ones Reghan previously sent out from SCP.


----------



## Papillon

laureenthemean said:


> Oh, how I love those Eugenies!  I just don't think I can justify almost $2K on a pair, though.


 
Thank you Sakura & Karwood. It was wishful thinking that I could possibly get a small % off. 

I noticed that too LavenderIce. Does peter do custom purchases for people from the CL boutiques too? 

ITA Laureen. I am starting to break down though. My mind has been whirling for the past week, ever since I saw the purple pic from SCP, Danielle wearing her blue ones, then Asha had to go & post hers. lol


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


>


 
It is clear those pictures were taken at SCP and are the same ones Reghan sent in December (of the Eugenies) and the crocs in January (can't remember when.)


----------



## laureenthemean

Papillon said:


> Thank you Sakura & Karwood. It was wishful thinking that I could possibly get a small % off.
> 
> I noticed that too LavenderIce. Does peter do custom purchases for people from the CL boutiques too?
> 
> ITA Laureen. I am starting to break down though. My mind has been whirling for the past week, ever since I saw the purple pic from SCP, Danielle wearing her blue ones, then Asha had to go & post hers. lol



Haha, I know what you mean!


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> It is clear those pictures were taken at SCP and are the same ones Reghan sent in December (of the Eugenies) and the crocs in January (can't remember when.)


 
I am surprised.  He posted on his FB yesterday he found new CLs. I assumed he meant in NYC


----------



## laureenthemean

I thought the magenta Eugenies were all sold out at SCP?


----------



## floridasun8

RATS!  Just an update from Jonathan....CL's will NOT be included in the EGC event this year!     Just wanted to let you all know.


----------



## karwood

floridasun8 said:


> RATS! Just an update from Jonathan....CL's will NOT be included in the EGC event this year!  Just wanted to let you all know.


 
that sucks!


----------



## floridasun8

Dont know if these have been posted or not yet, so sorry if duplicate, but Jonathan at Saks Atlanta has New Simples in Navy, Camel and Black.


----------



## carlinha

i think there are magenta velvet eugenies at madison or horatio... can't recall which one had which.... one of them also has blue velvet


----------



## natassha68

Yes *Lav*, I received the same pics from Reaghan too.


----------



## Chins4

Beautiful Navy Patent Decoltissimos now available at Pam Jenkins £345
http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html

Also gold laminato Decolletes at Diabro $758
http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/_/products_id/17597


----------



## karwood

natassha68 said:


> Yes *Lav*, I received the same pics from Reaghan too.


 
I really feel bad for watermarking Peter's name on Reaghan's pic. I really thought he had emailed me his own pictures.


----------



## JetSetGo!

LavenderIce said:


> It is clear those pictures were taken at SCP and are the same ones Reghan sent in December (of the Eugenies) and the crocs in January (can't remember when.)



Not sure how I feel about this


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Also gold laminato Decolletes at Diabro $758
> http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/_/products_id/17597



Diabro doesn't understand that we western girls have monster-sized feet and we like shoes too!


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> Not sure how I feel about this


 
Me either... I find it kind of inappropriate I think.


----------



## Kamilla850

Horatio has magenta velvet eugenies.


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> I really feel bad for watermarking Peter's name on Reaghan's pic. I really thought he had emailed me his own pictures.


 

I deleted the pic from my post. I really don't know what to make of this situation, therefore I am doing what I think is most appropiate for now.


----------



## Papillon

I thought that I would also post this info here since they are New CLs.

*FYI: Rosenstein in Montreal ~ please r/o* 
http://www.rosensteinparis.com/

The prices are very comparable to the USA prices, but in CAD. Not only awesome for us Canadians, but also for those of you in the US since the CAD is so low right now.

For instance, a pair of Very Prive's in peacock blue suede are $795.00cad which works out to be around $617.00usd. They have a lot of other classic styles on the website.

I'm not sure if what they have on their website is all they have available, but am going to call to see if they have or will be getting in any of my wishlist shoes. Will report back with what is available as soon as I know.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay, I just got off the phone with a wonderful male SA named Ivry. He gave me a small list of what they have now along with prices & mentioned a few styles that they are currently waiting to arrive. He is going to email me a complete list with photos tomorrow. His English isn't too bad, but I married into a French-Canadian family which definitely helped. The good news is they charge in CAD pretty much/exactly what the shoe is in USD! Right now the CAD is at $0.78cents to $1.00usd makes quite a difference for you US, UK, EUR ladies! I asked how much they charge for shipping & it's approximately $25.00cad to anywhere in the USA. Also, he is willing to work with you regarding customs/duties/taxes (just ask him Seriously, he was a real sweetheart 

I was scribbling as he was talking & this is what I got (if I can read it):

Alta watersnake (he said natural - I think the same grey off-white I've seen others have here recently) - $995.00cad = $772.70usd 

Numero Prive - $795.00cad = $617.38 usd They have red w/cork size 38, 40 left & red in size 39 only. Peacock suede may or may not be sold out (sorry), but he did say they were getting the peacock patent in.

Very Prive - $795.00cad = $617.38 They are expecting a gorgeous TRUE red patent (similar in shade to Chanel classic red nail polish). Not sure what was currently left, but iirc he did mention peacock suede.

Carnival 120mm - Black Satin

Fortuna 140mm - Black Satin

Lillian - $925.00cad = $718.34usd Black Patent 

Declic 100mm - *Roccia Python* $1095.00cad (he thinks)= $850.35usd *amazing* I told him that I will more than likely buy a pair.

Hyper Prive - $865.00cad = $671.74 Black Patent

Yopi 100mm - $695.00cad = $539.72usd bright neon yellow & ???

Then he went on to some wedges, but I had a difficult time understanding him. Bil? Billbow? Billboa? Maybe Barcelona? (pics below from Saks). THey are getting it in black patent & red patent. $475.00cad = $368.87usd/$495.00cad = $384.41usd.

No Mount Street, Eugenie, Dillian or Clichy.

That is all I got. Once I receive his email I will post it & the photos. Definitely give him a call if you're interested in any as I think they only get limited amounts in each size.

Also, USA ladies try calling Holt Renfrew http://www.holtrenfrew.com/holts/pag...?language_id=1 (I only know Matthew in Vancouver 604-681-3121) or David's in Toronto http://davidsfootwear.com/ (sorry no SA). Might as well take advantage of the weak CAD.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks for the info *Papillon*!  I'll definitely wait for more updates from you.


----------



## Papillon

sumnboutme said:


> thanks for the info *Papillon*! I'll definitely wait for more updates from you.


 
You're welcome!  I'm so happy to be able to contribute to TPF.

I have a question about the Eugenie (one track mind )

What color is magenta? I always thought it would be closer to my fuchsia pink suede Rolando than to a purple. What color is the Eugenie in the infamous SCP photo? Ashakes calls hers Magenta, but it looks closer to a purple to me (which is what I really want). In Laureen's avatar photo they look more pink. 

What size do you recommend? Same as Rolande? Rolando? Decollete? Simple? 

Last question - Am I going to kill myself wearing these 140mm?!?! 

I'mthisclosetoorderingthem 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## foxycleopatra

CL Las Vegas just got in the ROCCIA PYTHON V.P. w/ RED LEATHER peep-toe.....(oh how I wish it were the original Burgundy Patent peep-toe!!)


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^^ I got the call as well and I was broken hearted... they are $1185


----------



## sumnboutme

^^I think they are getting Silver Python VPs as well.  SCP is expecting Lizard VPs in Black and Roccia.


----------



## sumnboutme

*Papillon*...I think those are the same magenta Eugenies.  The lighting just makes ashakes' pair a little darker.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

foxycleopatra said:


> CL Las Vegas just got in the ROCCIA PYTHON V.P. w/ RED LEATHER peep-toe.....(oh how I wish it were the original Burgundy Patent peep-toe!!)



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> ^^I think they are getting Silver Python VPs as well. SCP is expecting Lizard VPs in Black and Roccia.


 
OMG an overflow of exotics!!!! 

my favorite kind!!!!

the silver python VPs sound stunning, as well as roccia lizard VPs... but i will wait to see what the scales as like on the silver python... i prefer the large scales.

man, i am gonna be so broke...

did anyone get the email from peter regarding *light gold galaxy's *arrival at saks?  did anyone get them?  i would like to see how different this is from the platine!


----------



## MikaelaN

carlinha said:


> OMG an overflow of exotics!!!!
> 
> my favorite kind!!!!
> 
> the silver python VPs sound stunning, as well as roccia lizard VPs... but i will wait to see what the scales as like on the silver python... i prefer the large scales.
> 
> man, i am gonna be so broke...
> 
> did anyone get the email from peter regarding *light gold galaxy's *arrival at saks?  did anyone get them?  i would like to see how different this is from the platine!



Seriously...it's like an overflow of temptation! I can't take it anymore!


----------



## sumnboutme

I KNOW, SO EXCITING!

but I have to be good...I have to wait til the Vegas meet-up for any Pythons or Lizards.


----------



## lilmissb

sumnboutme said:


> ^^I think they are getting Silver Python VPs as well. SCP is expecting Lizard VPs in Black and Roccia.


 
What does roccia lizard look like? It's not ring lizard is it? Silver python??? That won't be metallic will it? Anyone have a pic of silver python?

I also like the thought of light gold VG's......too many choices!


----------



## sakura

*lilmissb*, roccia lizard is ring lizard.


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> OMG an overflow of exotics!!!!
> 
> my favorite kind!!!!
> 
> the silver python VPs sound stunning, as well as roccia lizard VPs... but i will wait to see what the scales as like on the silver python... i prefer the large scales.
> 
> man, i am gonna be so broke...
> 
> did anyone get the email from peter regarding *light gold galaxy's *arrival at saks?  did anyone get them?  i would like to see how different this is from the platine!


Check out Kamilla's new thread-they are exquisite!!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> What does roccia lizard look like? It's not ring lizard is it? Silver python??? That won't be metallic will it? *Anyone have a pic of silver python*?
> 
> I also like the thought of light gold VG's......too many choices!



*Sakura* is right about the ring lizard.  As for the silver python, I think *ashakes* owns a pair.  If not her, definitely someone here has a pair.


----------



## LavenderIce

java and kamilla have the bronze python VPs.  They're nice!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^There you go.  Thanks for clarifying that *Lav*!  I definitely want a pair but I'm banned.   

On the bright side, I don't think LV has received that particular shoe yet.


----------



## lilmissb

sakura said:


> *lilmissb*, roccia lizard is ring lizard.


 
OOOHhhhh! Thanks* sakura!!! *

Anyone know what coloured tip and price?


----------



## lilmissb

So you're saying that the silver will be exactly the same material as java & kamilla's pair? But in silver of course.


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> OOOHhhhh! Thanks* sakura!!! *
> 
> Anyone know what coloured tip and price?



Price will probably be around $1495 like the other lizard VPs.  No idea on the color of the tip.


----------



## sumnboutme

Reghan told me the Lizards will be $1795 but that might change because the book she looked at had the Pythons priced at $1295 and they turned out to be $1185


----------



## sakura

sumnboutme said:


> Reghan told me the Lizards will be $1795 but that might change because the book she looked at had the Pythons priced at $1295 and they turned out to be $1185



$1795??!!   That would be a $300 increase!


----------



## sumnboutme

*lilmissb*, i think if i remember correctly, the tips for the silver python VPs are bronze.


----------



## sumnboutme

Yup, that's what Reghan told me when I asked last month.  Same price as the Lizard Pigalles...


----------



## ceseeber

While at the SCP signing the SA of the Beverly hills store told me that the pigalle will be coming out in the salls with the same studs/spike as on the Mad Marys'. I'm sorry I don't know the jeight or color, but none the less I thought it was an interesting factoid. She is in Paris this week making the selection for the fall shoes to be carried at the BH boutique and said she'd be able to tell more once she gets back.


----------



## sumnboutme

^^OOOOH, that sounds interesting!!!  Cannot wait for another spiky shoe!  Thanks for the info *cesee*.


----------



## lilmissb

sumnboutme said:


> *lilmissb*, i think if i remember correctly, the tips for the silver python VPs are bronze.



Ooohhhh, that sounds bee-you-ti-full. But then I love the VG's in light gold too....ARGH!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Please keep us updated ceese, the pigalle sounds amazing. I don't know how I feel about lizard being 1795!!!


----------



## Chins4

New in at Josephs (and seen at Paris boutiques) the Roumand $795
http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU536&skip=&viewall=Y


----------



## ashakes

sumnboutme said:


> *Sakura* is right about the ring lizard.  As for the silver python, I think *ashakes* owns a pair.  If not her, definitely someone here has a pair.



I do own these as well. They are bronze python VPs with a light gold laminato tip.  Kamilla, Java, and I got them from the Madison Avenue boutique last year.


----------



## sumnboutme

LOVE that VP.  Thanks for the pics *ashakes*!


----------



## madamelizaking

if these have been posted before i'm sorry


Cate Trash ( MY FAVORITE!!!)





Barcelona




miminette 





All available at SCP Boutique


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks for posting Liza.  Do you know how much the Cate Trash is?


----------



## BellaShoes

The cate trash are super fun!!! If it is considered a so private prive...$865?


----------



## BellaShoes

*carlinha*...thanks for sharing all of the great pics back on page 199....

Black CLs will always make me swoon
(originally posted by Carlinha)


----------



## sumnboutme

BellaShoes said:


> The cate trash are super fun!!! If it is considered a so private prive...$865?



yeah, i think someone else said that too... it really does look like such a fun shoe albeit a little, um, _trashy_...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for posting asha! I wonder if the silver will look too cold? I'm really wanting to see a pic of the silver python before I set my heart on it. Still undecided on the roccia/red VP.


----------



## madamelizaking

I believe the Trash's were somewhere in the 900s..i emailed reghan to get the exact price


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks Liza!


----------



## gemibebe

Here is the pic I got from the boutique and I've already placed my order!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gemibebe said:


> Here is the pic I got from the boutique and I've already placed my order!!!



 Where are these?


----------



## lexa*

Ooooo gemibebe!  Those are gorgeous *drools*


----------



## lilmissb

WOW! Are they in already or just pre-ordering?


----------



## gemibebe

*Lady Louboutin*, they're available at CL Las Vegas (thanks *Foxy* for posting the info!)

*lilmissb*, those were just *IN* yesterday!


----------



## natassha68

What are these ????  HP's?.. I cant find Foxy's post .. help !!





gemibebe said:


> Here is the pic I got from the boutique and I've already placed my order!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They look like silver python VPs to me


----------



## karwood

madamelizaking said:


> if these have been posted before i'm sorry
> 
> 
> Cate Trash ( MY FAVORITE!!!)


 
Thanks *Madame* for posting the pics!!

Gosh!! Those are so fun!! I really like them!


----------



## karwood

gemibebe said:


> Here is the pic I got from the boutique and I've already placed my order!!!


 
*Gemi, *those are BEAUTIFUL! I cannot wait to see your modeling pics!

Are these considered gold or bronze?


----------



## gemibebe

*natassha* and *karwood*, *naked* is right, it's silver python VPs.


----------



## natassha68

Thanks for letting me know, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## carlinha

the silver python VPs are gorgeous... how much do they cost?


----------



## gemibebe

Hehe, I just placed order last night without even asking the price!  Too excited! :shame:


----------



## Marisa783

so r the cate trash posted by madame the same as those posted by carlinha but in a different pattern?


----------



## karwood

Marisa783 said:


> so r the cate trash posted by madame the same as those posted by carlinha but in a different pattern?


 
Good eyes! I guess since they are hand made the patterns are going to be different with all the Cate Trash


----------



## carlinha

^marisa each and every shoe has a different pattern/print...

in all honesty, i love the one from paris, but the pic from SCP is definitely not my style.

seems like buying them without seeing them is gonna be risky, cuz you may end up with a pair whose print you don't like... the best option would be to get the pictures of the EXACT shoe emailed to you if you cannot personally go to the store to check them out.

catenita's cost about $930 last fall/winter... don't know how much they retail here now, reghan has not responded to my question.

here are different prints for comparison:


----------



## Marisa783

^oh wow i didn't realize every pair was different...interesting concept...i like the ones posted from paris much more too


----------



## carlinha

update, the catenita trash cost $1072.11 (that's including tax already) at SCP


----------



## Papillon

Matthew Saunders sent me these display photos. His phone/text number is 778.229.0546 & email mattisaunders@hotmail.com

Please mention that you received this information from an online shoe forum (TPF) so that he can hopefully work with you with regards to customs/taxes (same deal with Ivry at Rosenstein in Montreal). 

Some very good prices when converted to USD or other $ due to the weak CAD.

Rolando - Pink Python Multi $1255.00cad = $975.67usd

Simple - Roccia Natural Python $995.00cad = $773.54usd

For others who want to convert to their currency:

http://www.bankofcanada.ca/en/rates/exchform.html

I'm not sure about the prices for the other styles. 

Please also check out the thread I posted for Rosenstein in Montreal. Ivry is currently working on a list with pictures for me to post. _He also mentioned in an email that if anyone wants to email him a list of their "dream shoes" to do so & they can either have them made for you or make sure they purchase them with their next order. I'm not sure if this means a Special Order (plus 30%) or not, but I will confirm the next time I speak with him. _He is a true sweetheart!


----------



## Chins4

Papillon said:


> Please also check out the thread I posted for Rosenstein in Montreal. Ivry is currently working on a list with pictures for me to post. _He also mentioned in an email that if anyone wants to email him a list of their "dream shoes" to do so & they can either have them made for you or make sure they purchase them with their next order. I'm not sure if this means a Special Order (plus 30%) or not, but I will confirm the next time I speak with him. _He is a true sweetheart!


 
Second that - he was super-helpful  Please would you let me know about the 'dream shoe' list once you confirm whether it's an SO Papillon?


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks so much for sharing the info *Papillon*. 

The 2 pink shoes in the pics look sooo cute !!! Any idea what style that is?? The one on the left looks like simple or minimette??


----------



## Papillon

Chins - You know I will!  

hlp_28 - Any news from Ivry? PM me if you want. I think they are the Simple. It doesn't look like there's a wedge heel to be the Miminette. Definitely call or email Matthew. They get a lot of smaller sizes in Vancouver due to the clientele having teeny tiny feet. Just like yours.


----------



## letsgoshopping

OMG all these gorgeous exotics are coming in all at once! What is a girl to do?!?! How will I ever choose? LOL!


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> *lilmissb*, those were just *IN* yesterday!



ARGH! Can't afford them right NOW, couldn't they have come out later in the month???  Oh well, look forward to everyones modelling pics then


----------



## gemibebe

Does anyone know what is the metallic color of the Ron Ron (I guess) in the front row between the pink patent and the black patent?  Thanks!


----------



## sakura

*gemibebe*, I think it's pewter.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Papillon said:


> Please also check out the thread I posted for Rosenstein in Montreal. Ivry is currently working on a list with pictures for me to post. _He also mentioned in an email that if anyone wants to email him a list of their "dream shoes" to do so & they can either have them made for you or make sure they purchase them with their next order. I'm not sure if this means a Special Order (plus 30%) or not, but I will confirm the next time I speak with him. _He is a true sweetheart!



oooh! that's great for the list! but do you mean their order for next SEASON or next order now? I was told by Ivry that they've already placed their orders (and they did this months ago) for specific styles that they'd be getting. Are they able to order new styles for THIS season? Hmm... I'm gonna have to talk to him again...


----------



## javaboo

Thanks for the list too *Pap*! He's been telling me for months that they are getting the Roccia Declic in but I haven't heard anything about them.

Holts you have to pay the extra PST because they do not ship cross border now. You might have to get someone to help you get them and they would need to pay the two taxes so the shoes might to be such a good deal.

*Hlp*: They are simple 85 and ron rons. I like the pink in the ron ron better. They always order tons of simples in the 85mm heel, I've never seen anything in the 100mm yet.


----------



## ronsdiva

Papillon, thanks for the pics and info. I think I see a cherry red patent rolando.


----------



## lilmissb

Java, have you seen the true red VP's yet IRL?


----------



## javaboo

*Lilmissb*: No I haven't but they look super pretty well at least the true red color. Its should be the same color as the red Rolandos in the above picture from Holts. I think David's or someone got the red nps.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* java!* I hope I get a nice bonus check at the end of the month!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wandered into Saks SF today to play dress up....

They recieved all three colors of the Altadama Watersnake....

Grey, Blue and these Brown babies....

Simply TDF.... just looking...but had to try them...no buying

Enjoy!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BellaShoes said:


> Wandered into Saks SF today to play dress up....
> 
> They recieved all three colors of the Altadama Watersnake....
> 
> Grey, Blue and these Brown babies....
> 
> Simply TDF.... just looking...but had to try them...no buying
> 
> Enjoy!



The altadama's came in Blue?! Does anyone have a pic!!?


----------



## BellaShoes

^Yes...still watersnake...like an aqua/grey combo...gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

OK...this is a python swatch but the color of the Altadama Watersnake is very similar... imagine this blue with grey..in watersnake...retail $995


----------



## ronsdiva

Bella, thanks for that pic.Those are gorgeous.


----------



## madamelizaking

$995 for care trash


----------



## gemibebe

sakura said:


> *gemibebe*, I think it's pewter.



Thanks Sakura!  I asked Matthew and he said it's called "cotton candy"?  Is it a new color?  Also what is the difference between this "cotton candy" (a cute name) and the "skin" color?  Thanks!


----------



## Papillon

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oooh! that's great for the list! but do you mean their order for next SEASON or next order now? I was told by Ivry that they've already placed their orders (and they did this months ago) for specific styles that they'd be getting. Are they able to order new styles for THIS season? Hmm... I'm gonna have to talk to him again...


 
 It's not exactly clear what Ivry meant in his email. I'm going to call him tomorrow to clarify. Will post the info as soon as I know. 

EDIT: I was thinking last night that IF Ivry means a Special Order w/an additional 30% (if the same as the CL boutiques) that it wouldn't be too terrible, especially for those in the USA (UK, EUR). With the exchange rate you are already saving 20% -25%, so a SO would cost close to what retail is in the USA. 

I'm very curious to find out what Ivry means!


----------



## Papillon

javaboo said:


> Thanks for the list too *Pap*! He's been telling me for months that they are getting the Roccia Declic in but I haven't heard anything about them.
> 
> *Ivry at Rosenstein is definitely getting the Declic in Roccia. Send him an email or call.*
> 
> Holts you have to pay the extra PST because they do not ship cross border now. You might have to get someone to help you get them and they would need to pay the two taxes so the shoes might to be such a good deal.
> 
> *Really? If you live outside of Cda you shouldn't have to pay any GST/PST. From what I understand they cannot charge you any tax because you will already have to pay taxes for your country/state (of course, this depends on how the forms are filled out ). IT's the exact same when you order from the USA & have them shipped to Cda (I know this from experience ). Matthew said they have quite a few clients in the USA that they ship to. If you live in a province that doesn't have PST you are only charged GST (I know this from experience ). *


----------



## Papillon

gemibebe said:


> Thanks Sakura! I asked Matthew and he said it's called "cotton candy"? Is it a new color? Also what is the difference between this "cotton candy" (a cute name) and the "skin" color? Thanks!


 
What an odd name for that color? 

They look more pewter to me, but it could be the lighting. Maybe they are the same colour as the Rolando in pink/rose-gold leather that Rosenstein is getting? Do you have a photo of "skin"?


(Pic from Picassa)


----------



## foxycleopatra

Papillon said:


> Holts you have to pay the extra PST because they do not ship cross border now. You might have to get someone to help you get them and they would need to pay the two taxes so the shoes might to be such a good deal.
> 
> *Really? If you live outside of Cda you shouldn't have to pay any GST/PST. From what I understand they cannot charge you any tax because you will already have to pay taxes for your country/state (of course, this depends on how the forms are filled out ). IT's the exact same when you order from the USA & have them shipped to Cda (I know this from experience ). Matthew said they have quite a few clients in the USA that they ship to. If you live in a province that doesn't have PST you are only charged GST (I know this from experience ). *



I've ordered from Matthew at Holts Vancouver before and he's terrific!  There's no PST/GST charged but shipping is $100 CAD and there's DEFINITELY customs fees charged by Fedex (items shipped from Canada to the U.S. apparently are taxed at the highest bracket).  The item I ordered was worth about $700 USD (excluding shipping) and I got a Fedex customs bill for around $140, so approx. 20%.  The Fedex bill also came weeks after my item was delivered; Fedex will still make sure everyone pays it though as the SSN # is on the bill (Fedex will call for that SSN # before they release the package if they don't already have it in their system).


----------



## hlp_28

javaboo said:


> *Lilmissb*: No I haven't but they look super pretty well at least the true red color. Its should be the same color as the red Rolandos in the above picture from Holts. I think David's or someone got the red nps.


 
Thanks java. The pink ron ron is so pretty !!


----------



## Papillon

foxycleopatra said:


> I've ordered from Matthew at Holts Vancouver before and he's terrific! There's no PST/GST charged but shipping is $100 CAD and there's DEFINITELY customs fees charged by Fedex (items shipped from Canada to the U.S. apparently are taxed at the highest bracket). The item I ordered was worth about $700 USD (excluding shipping) and I got a Fedex customs bill for around $140, so approx. 20%. The Fedex bill also came weeks after my item was delivered; Fedex will still make sure everyone pays it though as the SSN # is on the bill (Fedex will call for that SSN # before they release the package if they don't already have it in their system).


 
 That's as bad as it is for us Cdns who order from outside of the country _IF_ the SAs aren't willing or able to work w/you.  I am more than willing to help anyone out if they want to have the package sent to me in Cda (I wonder what HR in Vancouver will charge to send to Alberta?). I have sent packages to the USA via FedEx Ground which only costs $15-$20cad & arrives within a week or so. I would have to pay 5% GST, but it would still save some $. I know that Ivry is willing/able to work w/those outside of Cda, but he sends the packages himself unlike most larger stores like HR, NM, SAKS, etc who have another dept do that instead of the SAs.


----------



## Chins4

Papillon said:


> I know that Ivry is willing/able to work w/those outside of Cda, but he sends the packages himself unlike most larger stores like HR, NM, SAKS, etc who have another dept do that instead of the SAs.


 
Good to know Papillon - was just considering the whole customs nightmare


----------



## sumnboutme

YAY, Vegas can ship me Pythons!!!!!  WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Papillon said:


> It's not exactly clear what Ivry meant in his email. I'm going to call him tomorrow to clarify. Will post the info as soon as I know.
> 
> EDIT: I was thinking last night that IF Ivry means a Special Order w/an additional 30% (if the same as the CL boutiques) that it wouldn't be too terrible, especially for those in the USA (UK, EUR). With the exchange rate you are already saving 20% -25%, so a SO would cost close to what retail is in the USA.
> 
> I'm very curious to find out what Ivry means!



Thanks. I was just wondering cuz way back in September/October 2008, I asked him about ordering specific models for the winter collection and he said they've already placed their orders and cannot order anything else.
Then the girl who also works there said that they also even placed their orders for Spring/summer 2009.
I mean, I practically live next to Rosenstein, and if I knew they could order new styles I would have definitely not ordered from the US (Neiman's) or have paid so much customs/duty + the high exchange rate.
Same thing for Holt Renfrew, they can't place new orders and what they order is not up to the SAs to decide, but rather the list is decided by the people "higher-up". Also, HR has a poor selection of CLs, so stores across Canada don't like to do transfers unless you have "connections".


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ok, I just spoke to Ivry and I was right.

He can only order NEW STYLES/MODELS FOR NEXT SEASON. He already has the list of items coming out for Fall/Winter 2009. I'm going to check it out one day. 

And to reiterate, he said "IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO ORDER NEW STYLES FOR THIS SEASON"
eg. I really want the Galaxys or Short Tinas, but they can't order them.


----------



## Chins4

CEC.LV4eva said:


> He already has the list of items coming out for Fall/Winter 2009.


 
I SO need to see that list!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^ME TOO!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Hmmm, Fall CLs.  Any nice boots!  LoL  (Like I need more!  I just need some color!)  Maybe he will make a nice red pair someday...  *grin*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lol I'm going to go on Friday (hopefully) and report back

I hope he has pictures.... I'm not good with names lolush:


----------



## peachi521

BellaShoes said:


> Wandered into Saks SF today to play dress up....
> 
> They recieved all three colors of the Altadama Watersnake....
> 
> Grey, Blue and these Brown babies....
> 
> Simply TDF.... just looking...but had to try them...no buying
> 
> Enjoy!



I tried these on this weekend too!    Hilarious - I fell in love with the brown... thought I would prefer the white but nope... brown is stunning!  Nordstroms in Chicago has them in a 39 in brown (1 pair left) and Saks in Chicago has them in all different sizes in the brown & the white.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_1150/products_id/17598
I have never seen the *Gino-T Strap's* in this color combo. Cute
Not really a steal, so I thought I should post here instead.


----------



## Papillon

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok, I just spoke to Ivry and I was right.
> 
> He can only order NEW STYLES/MODELS FOR NEXT SEASON. He already has the list of items coming out for Fall/Winter 2009. I'm going to check it out one day.
> 
> And to reiterate, he said "IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO ORDER NEW STYLES FOR THIS SEASON"
> eg. I really want the Galaxys or Short Tinas, but they can't order them.


 
Thank you for clarifying LV4eva 

 I spoke with Ivry today & he confirmed that the list of "dream shoes" would *not* be special order w/additional 30%. They can order what you want for SS 2010 (I'm going to find out the exact deadline to do so). They typically have to order 10 pairs of one particular style, but he said they can more than likely get away with 5 pairs. For instance, some have inquired about the purple lizard VPs. If 5 or more of us wanted a pair, they could order them for us in our sizes with no SO additional fees. I will find out more of the specifics as well as styles, material, etc & what will be new for SS 2010. I (along w/others) would love a pair of Jaws in the ivory python w/black trim, but am unsure of whether or not it would be possible to get them w/o a SO. 

I've asked him to email me a list of what they've already ordered for the upcoming FW/Cruise. He has to purchase a new camera this week & will email photos once he has one. The boutique has been quite busy since I posted the info here. 

For now, this is what they have/are expecting:

We are waiting for the Bow T d' Orsay, we have some Decolte 328 left in black patent, we are receiving the Rolando in rose-gold metallic, we have the Hyper prive in black patent, the Carnaval 120 in black satin, Oh and if you know someone getting married we just received the VP 120 and SP 85 in Ivory satin with the blue inside, they are gorgeous ! We are receiving more espadrilles, among them the one in Leopard print, the flats, the Delfin. In the shoes the 123 Scarpe in black patent, the Madame Claude in bone patent (beautiful color), the Miss tack 70 in black patent for more comfort, the one that attaches in the front with a cord that you pull kind of roman sandal with the platform, in the natural leather color that you sent me on the picasa album... But I will buy a new camera next week, mine is kind of broken, so I will be able to send you pictures !!! 

 They also have a few styles & handbags left that are on sale. IIRC the adorable small CL clutch with the wristlet (on the website) is now on sale for around $250cad. They have black patent & one white left. He also mentioned something about a metallic blue/speccio shoe that on sale for around $250cad. Call or email to inquire about what else they have available. He is great with style names! 

 They are so excited to work with the ladies of TPF because we like more than just basic black which is what is in most demand in Montreal. They even had a difficult time selling the dark grey Babel boot on sale because it wasn't black!?! It also took awhile for clients to warm up to the red sole.  

 Rosenstein is family owned. It was opened in 2004 by Ivry & his sister. They are originally from the south of France & moved to Montreal to open the boutique. I know that I've said this before, but he is such a sweetheart! I told my H that I have a new boyfriend. lol


----------



## Sparkles*

Oooh thanks for all the info!  I'm going to email Ivry now about the sales!


----------



## Sparkles*

Ivry just gave me some more information on the blue shoe that's for sale, as well as the wedding shoes:

It is patent in fact, it is the Ballerina in blue fluo chic half price 295 $ CA it is very pretty !

In the wedding collection with the inside blue we have now the Simple pump 85 and Very prive 120 in ivory satin, they magnificent !


So I guess CL is doing a bunch of versions of shoes with blue insoles! Nice.


----------



## Papillon

Sparkles* said:


> Oooh thanks for all the info! I'm going to email Ivry now about the sales!


 
Yay! I was going to reply to you in the MS thread, but thought that it could also go here. Matthew at HR said the ankle strap fits better/longer if you flip it around? If you try them on again maybe see what he means & if it works?

I may have a few wants for FL!


----------



## Papillon

Sparkles* said:


> Ivry just gave me some more information on the blue shoe that's for sale, as well as the wedding shoes:
> 
> It is patent in fact, it is the Ballerina in blue fluo chic half price 295 $ CA it is very pretty !
> 
> In the wedding collection with the inside blue we have now the Simple pump 85 and Very prive 120 in ivory satin, they magnificent !
> 
> 
> So I guess CL is doing a bunch of versions of shoes with blue insoles! Nice.


 
Wow! He is so quick to reply to emails. Faster than I am to posts. lol

I may have to inquire further about the blue ballerina. 

Stinas has the ivory (bow t dorsay?) wedding shoe. It looks beautiful on her! 

The VP would be gorgeous for a wedding too!  You could dye them after. He said they work with a very talented cobbler who also does the red rubber sole (not sure if it's vibram).


----------



## jancedtif

Oh dear...Leopard print espadrilles I can't wait to see those!  I want something in the leopard print!


----------



## Sparkles*

Yeah he just told me I could dye them.  Not sure I like this idea more than the Mount Street though, and I think I know what you mean about changing the way the straps are...instead of crossing, they could come straigh up the side....I'll have to take a look!  

Ivry is SO nice!  I wish his store was in Toronto!


----------



## sumnboutme

natassha68 said:


> What are these ????  HP's?.. I cant find Foxy's post .. help !!



LOL, that's coz I posted it.


----------



## ashakes

CL SCP has the* fuchsia Silver Galaxy* in case anybody wanted it.  I got the call, but I am waiting for the silver.  Call Reghan!

CL Horatio also called me and said they had *Madame Claude in black patent and leopard patent (120 mm I believe), ring lizard yoyo 100 (booo sculpted or else I would have bought them in 2 seconds), and obviously the all nude VPs and nude VP with burgandy tip that has already been discussed.*


----------



## ashakes

^^^Oh, and CL Horatio also got *Cate Trash* in as well.


----------



## carlinha

ok for those interested in the catenita trash, here are the individual pics i got from different boutiques:

SCP - size 36













madison - size 35.5


----------



## carlinha

catenita trash
horatio - 35.5


----------



## cllover

^oooh i love how unique they each are!


----------



## lilmissb

^who woulda thunk that trash was so pretty???


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Horatios from Peter


----------



## karwood

*Carnaval Nodo Satin d'Orsay in Ivory*  available for pre-order at Saks, $795:






http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446215071&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1236792619034&ev19=1:61


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yay more wedding shoes!!!!  those are a little out there but I think I really like them!


----------



## ashakes

I have a minute to post these photos I received.  They are all from the *Madison* boutique.

They also have the *fuchsia Very Galaxy and Cate Trash* in as well. 

Here are the other new shoes they received recently:

*Green, Powder, and Brown Watersnake Alta Dama*


----------



## ashakes

*Ring Lizard and Pink Lizard Piaf 85 mm





*


----------



## ashakes

*Bow T Dorcet in Blue Lurex and Black Satin 100 mm





*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ashakes said:


> I have a minute to post these photos I received.  They are all from the *Madison* boutique.
> 
> They also have the *fuchsia Very Galaxy and Cate Trash* in as well.
> 
> Here are the other new shoes they received recently:
> 
> *Green, Powder, and Brown Watersnake Alta Dama*



OMG!!!! I"m in love with the green watersnake......can anyone recommend an SA at the Madison Boutique?.... Oh, Asha, are blush, and powder the same color? I remember you posted a pink altadama a few weeks ago....


----------



## meggyg8r

ashakes said:


> *Bow T Dorcet in Blue Lurex and Black Satin 100 mm*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Blue Lurex?!?!?!  I haven't seen that on CLs before!


----------



## ashakes

^^^meggy, the *Drapinight from last season was done in platine lurex.*


----------



## Papillon

Wow! I am really starting to love the catenita trash, especially after seeing them on Carlinha! Those ones posted from Horatio are fabulous! Just not sure if I'm *funky-cool* enough to pull them off.  

Will ask just in case I decide that I am.  If I wear a size 35.5 in VPs then I would take a size 35 in the Catenitas? 

Those Carnaval Nodo Satin d'Orsay in Ivory are beautiful! Thanks for posting them Karwood.  

Does anyone know what color these Miss Boxe are called? 

Also, has anyone seen them in other colors besides Nude, Red, Leopard, Black patent & cognac/tobacco, black & nude/beige leather & roccia? 

I like the pale patent ones (pic below), but also thought that a bright kelly green would be fun or the patent green shown below in the NP. 

Would I wear the same size in Miss Boxe as I do in my Simples 100mm? I wonder if I should wait to see if they make it to sale along with the cognac/tobacco ones? Anyone have thoughts on this?

(all pics courtesy of Peter Tay)

Thanks again for any help!


----------



## ashakes

*LadyLouboutin*, those are the same ones I posted a while ago.  Powder, Blush, and Pink are all the same shoe.  Those are the 3 that Madison has available.  I was sent pics earlier so thought I would share in case anybody was interested.  

In my experience, everybody is helpful at Madison.  Just say I posted the pics on the forum or something.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ashakes said:


> *LadyLouboutin*, those are the same ones I posted a while ago.  Powder, Blush, and Pink are all the same shoe.  Those are the 3 that Madison has available.  I was sent pics earlier so thought I would share in case anybody was interested.
> 
> In my experience, everybody is helpful at Madison.  Just say I posted the pics on the forum or something.



Ok, thank you! Are you planning on getting a pair?


----------



## karwood

*ashakes, *thank you for posting!!! The Green and Powder Watersnake Alta Damas are TDF!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

ashakes said:


> ^^^meggy, the *Drapinight from last season was done in platine lurex.*


 
I remember seeing that, but not the *blue*!  Pretty.


----------



## ashakes

My "minute" has turned into 10+!

I don't know. I already have St. Pattys Day shoes (emeral green suede yoyo zeppas).  If they are darker than they are photographing, possibly.


----------



## Papillon

The watersnakes are beautiful in all three colors! The chocolate brown is so rich.  

Are you getting them Asha? Thank you for posting the pics.


----------



## lilmissjenna

wow i absolutely love the catenita trash styles!!! has anyone here purchased them?


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissjenna said:


> wow i absolutely love the catenita trash styles!!! has anyone here purchased them?


 
See: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-never-smelled-so-sweet-a-reveal-435048.html


----------



## lilmissjenna

thanks meggy! i was away from the forums for a few days and apparently missed out on all the fun 



meggyg8r said:


> See: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-never-smelled-so-sweet-a-reveal-435048.html


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissjenna said:


> thanks meggy! i was away from the forums for a few days and apparently missed out on all the fun


 
It was quite fun!  Those Trash Cates are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

those green watersnakes are drool-worthy


----------



## letsgoshopping

ashakes said:


> *Ring Lizard and Pink Lizard Piaf 85 mm*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

Anyone know how much these are??


----------



## jancedtif

Those pink lizard Piafs are so beautiful!


----------



## bagpunk

helloooo. thanks for posting this 
could i ask if you happen to know the official names and colours for the teal patent VP and the teal velvet with crystal tips? also, the burnish gold VP you mentioned, were they made of leather?
thanks so much!!



Chins4 said:


> OK ladies, so I happened to be in Paris this weekend and I just happened to stroll past all 3 CL boutiques (as you do LOL) so here's a brief summary of what I saw
> 
> Rue de Grenelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlight here was the New Helmut (in black patent for 390 Euros) - has a shorter Pigalle style toe box and the vamp is a little curvier than the classic Helmut. Other stuff - EB Croc Pigalle 100  which would have been mine instantly if the price hadn't been 3450e . Loads of other croc - red Catentia, Lilac Np spring to mind + lots of natural python, low heels/wedges and nude (VP was nude/nude).
> 
> St Honore - check out the Ferris Wheel of pink shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loads of croc again - burgundy Rolando, grey and magenta Declics and a burnished gold in VP and Simple. Also had red patent Alti 160s  and the Yopi in a hot pink patent. Plus Danielle's sparkly princess shoe displayed in a giant easter egg!
> 
> JJR - lots of building work next door - extension perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizard Simples in sky blue, rose pink and a peachy nude. Also bright purple suede! VPs (black/black and nude/nude and teal patent - also teal velvet VP - same shade as Eugenie - with sparkly crystal tip), lime green patent RonRon, red croc Pigalle, emerald green croc Rolando, burgundy patent Iowa Zeppa and the new Youply (sp?) - like an Armadillo with loose folds of fabric instead of tight pleats - in purple satin and red satin.......
> 
> OK, collapsing exhausted after re-living the tour now.


----------



## candypants1100

absolutely in LOVE with the catenita trash shoes. UNREAL. and so unique.


----------



## natassha68

Some new one's at Barney's NYC


----------



## Kamilla850

^^OMG hot pink Madame Claude?  I can't resist.


----------



## Marisa783

^i was just going to say the same thing


----------



## ashakes

lol I got photos last night and already ordered.  I had to see the pink Lillian and hot pink Madame Claude in person!


----------



## natassha68

Loving them !!!


----------



## Noegirl05

What is the gold and cream d'orsay called?


----------



## natassha68

Noegirl- It's called "escatin" 

Kam - I thought the SAME about the madame claude in the hot pink, but I must resist till I can get the barbie collection one's , I'm loving the thin ankle strap ... wonder who will have them


photo from people.com


----------



## Marisa783

^do you think those will be produced? i LOVE the color on the barbie ones plus the ankle strap


----------



## foxycleopatra

Oh how I wish these Lillian's were NUDE patent.....


----------



## Papillon

ashakes said:


> lol I got photos last night and already ordered. I had to see the pink Lillian and hot pink Madame Claude in person!


 
Please report back when you see the baby pink Lillian Asha!  They look adorable! These or wait for the baby pink Clichy???? 

I wonder if Naked has seen them yet???

Thank you for posting the pictures Natassha!


----------



## eggpudding

Marisa783 said:


> ^do you think those will be produced? i LOVE the color on the barbie ones plus the ankle strap


 
ITA! They are so adorable !
Edit- thanks for posting natassha


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome Ladies


Marisa - I'm not sure if it will be produced, I think I'm going to have to report back on it !


----------



## Kamilla850

Nat, I went to Barneys this afternoon to see the hot pink Madame Claude and I must say that I was rather disappointed.  They are not so appealing IRL.  I didn't try them on so perhaps they look better on than on display but I wasn't really impressed.  Honestly, I think that we'll be ok to pass.  The ones you are getting from the CL boutique are going to be much hotter.

I left with a nice surprise thanks to Carla.


----------



## Kamilla850

For anyone interested, Barneys also has the fuchsia Very Galaxys and gorgeous purple satin Very Prives (similar color as the purple satin LGs from a few seasons ago).

I saw the Lillian in pepto bismol pink, my opinion was   There was a girl trying them on at Barneys and they did not float my boat.


----------



## Papillon

First list of styles coming in for Fall to Rosenstein in Montreal (more to follow):

-Hyper prive nude patent

-Always more SP black kid and patent 85 and 70

-Altadama 140 black suede

-Piros 120 black suede, imagine the For ever Tina without the fringes in a slouchy boot

-Buenos aires 100 black metal patent calf a Mary jane

-Bianca 140 black kid, black metal patent and red patent 

 

They are also getting the VP in Guepard Pony. I wasn't exacty sure what Guepard looked like, but found a picture of it on e*ay France (pic from there). 


Ivry 1-514-287-7682 or ivry@rosensteinparis.com - Attn: Ivry Clément

Check out the thread on TPF for more info: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian...-o-432850.html

In the Rosenstein thread there is also info on ordering non-special order special orders. lol Go check it out!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Piros sounds interesting.  Are there any pics yet?


----------



## Papillon

Kamilla850 said:


> For anyone interested, Barneys also has the fuchsia Very Galaxys and gorgeous purple satin Very Prives (similar color as the purple satin LGs from a few seasons ago).
> 
> I saw the Lillian in pepto bismol pink, my opinion was  There was a girl trying them on at Barneys and they did not float my boat.


 
Thank you for the report Kamilla!  

So the baby pink Lillian looks more like pepto bismol irl? Not good.  

Do you have a picture of the purple satin that the VPs are in?


----------



## Papillon

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^Piros sounds interesting. Are there any pics yet?


 
Not yet Kamilla. I tried to search online, but couldn't find anything.

Ivry really needs to get a new camera.

EDIT: I just emailed him saying we NEED pics!


----------



## natassha68

Surprise?????  

thanks for the update on the M.claude's, I came very close to ordering when I first saw the pic, but resisted when I looked at the pic of the barbie one again lol !!





Kamilla850 said:


> Nat, I went to Barneys this afternoon to see the hot pink Madame Claude and I must say that I was rather disappointed.  They are not so appealing IRL.  I didn't try them on so perhaps they look better on than on display but I wasn't really impressed.  Honestly, I think that we'll be ok to pass.  The ones you are getting from the CL boutique are going to be much hotter.
> 
> I left with a nice surprise thanks to Carla.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Naked's holding out for the dillian


----------



## Papillon

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Naked's holding out for the dillian


 
I saw the baby pink & thought of you.  I guess it's not a nice pink irl anyway.


----------



## carlinha

***CATENITA TRASH UPDATE***

apparently the *heel/platform* for the catenita trash is different for different stores!  i did not know this before!

*St. Honore - silver specchio*
*Horatio - anthracite*

will update when i find out about others...


----------



## rdgldy

nice!!


----------



## ashakes

natassha68 said:


> Noegirl- It's called "escatin"
> 
> Kam - I thought the SAME about the madame claude in the hot pink, but I must resist till I can get the barbie collection one's , I'm loving the thin ankle strap ... wonder who will have them
> 
> 
> photo from people.com



Ok, I got more pics of the two and passed on the Lillian for sure because I knew I wouldn't wear the baby pink.  I would rather have them in a different color.


And, I happened to call Horatio earlier about something else and remembered to ask about the Madame Claude with the ankle strap because I too love that version better because it will be easier to wear and the *boutiques are getting them for Fall 09.*  They should be here August.  I pre-reserved a pair so I can try them in person.  So, the boutiques are getting the "Barbie" version!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^OMG hot pink Madame Claude?  I can't resist.



 I am dying right now.


----------



## sakura

Asha, are they only coming out in pink?


----------



## ashakes

^^^Oh, you know what I didn't ask. I had to go because I had to call Barneys to make sure the other Madame Claude didn't go out so I forgot to do so.  That would be something good to know though. haha


----------



## natassha68

ashakes said:


> Ok, I got more pics of the two and passed on the Lillian for sure because I knew I wouldn't wear the baby pink.  I would rather have them in a different color.
> 
> 
> And, I happened to call Horatio earlier about something else and remembered to ask about the Madame Claude with the ankle strap because I too love that version better because it will be easier to wear and the *boutiques are getting them for Fall 09.*  They should be here August.  I pre-reserved a pair so I can try them in person.  So, the boutiques are getting the "Barbie" version!


----------



## Papillon

Papillon said:


> First list of styles coming in for Fall to Rosenstein in Montreal (more to follow):
> 
> -Hyper prive nude patent
> 
> -Always more SP black kid and patent 85 and 70
> 
> -Altadama 140 black suede
> 
> -Piros 120 black suede, imagine the For ever Tina without the fringes in a slouchy boot
> 
> -Buenos aires 100 black metal patent calf a Mary jane
> 
> -Bianca 140 black kid, black metal patent and red patent
> 
> 
> 
> They are also getting the VP in Guepard Pony. I wasn't exacty sure what Guepard looked like, but found a picture of it on e*ay France (pic from there).
> 
> 
> Ivry 1-514-287-7682 or ivry@rosensteinparis.com - Attn: Ivry Clément
> 
> Check out the thread on TPF for more info: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian...-o-432850.html
> 
> In the Rosenstein thread there is also info on ordering non-special order special orders. lol Go check it out!


 
*F/W PRICES:*

The prices, they didn't sent the list for fall yet so it might change a bit  :

Simple pump 595 $

Hyper prive 865 $

Altadama 895 $

Piros 1450 $

Buenos aires 795 $

Bianca 795 $

*ON SALE:*

Ballerina 36, 36 1/2, 37 1/2, 38, 38 1/2, 39, 39 1/2 price 295 $ - EB patent

JS Boot 36, 37 1/2, 38, 39 1/2, 40, 40 1/2 price 445 $ (on Barney's website - very cool)

Babel 36, 36 1/2, 39, 40 1/2  price 695 $ (I think grey suede)

For ever Tina black suede 36, 37 price 795 $


----------



## hlfinn

ashakes said:


> My "minute" has turned into 10+!
> 
> I don't know. I already have St. Pattys Day shoes (emeral green suede yoyo zeppas). If they are darker than they are photographing, possibly.


 

did you get the ones that were just on sale at BG? i called and they were gone. i was wondering if a tpfer got them.


----------



## eggpudding

ashakes said:


> Ok, I got more pics of the two and passed on the Lillian for sure because I knew I wouldn't wear the baby pink. I would rather have them in a different color.
> 
> 
> And, I happened to call Horatio earlier about something else and remembered to ask about the Madame Claude with the ankle strap because I too love that version better because it will be easier to wear and the *boutiques are getting them for Fall 09.* They should be here August. I pre-reserved a pair so I can try them in person. So, the boutiques are getting the "Barbie" version!


 
WOOOO  Thanks for the info asha!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for the update Carlinha!  I saw these at Barneys SF.  I was so surprised because I thought it would be a boutique only style.  IIRC, the heel was silver specchio.  They are so intricately made.  I'd like to have one at some point down the road.



carlinha said:


> ***CATENITA TRASH UPDATE***
> 
> apparently the *heel/platform* for the catenita trash is different for different stores! i did not know this before!
> 
> *St. Honore - silver specchio*
> *Horatio - anthracite*
> 
> will update when i find out about others...


----------



## LavenderIce

Barneys SF has the New Helmut in black kid for $595.  For those who are interested in the differences between the classic Helmut and the New Helmut, I would say the New Helmut does not run as big since the pointy toe is not as long.  Sizing down is not necessary.  However, IMO, the shorter toe and the angled cut sacrifices the beauty the classic Helmut creates with the foot.  The cut and lines of the New Helmut does not flatter the foot the way the classic Helmut does.


----------



## rdgldy

Sorry to hear this-I love the old style


----------



## cllover

oooh so exciting about the Barbie shoe!  I'm so ready for fall shoes already!


----------



## Kamilla850

Here are pictures of the Barneys version of Cate Trash - each pair says Barneys New York on them.


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *kam*!!!  I actually like how they did that--makes them that much more unique.  I just love these shoes to pieces!


----------



## sumnboutme

i love spy pics! thanks *kam*!


----------



## Butterfly*

Kamilla850 said:


> Here are pictures of the Barneys version of Cate Trash - each pair says Barneys New York on them.



OH Crap!!!....Now I'm even more confused!!! That version is so fun! I like the aqua in it.


----------



## rdgldy

Those are sooo much fun!!  I really like them.


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly - I hear you.  You should have seen me trying to decide which pair to get, I had my SA bring out every 38.5 because each pair is completely different.  I originally had reservations about the Barneys version but I decided that they are too cute to pass up.


----------



## ashakes

hlfinn said:


> did you get the ones that were just on sale at BG? i called and they were gone. i was wondering if a tpfer got them.



I did. Sorry. I saw Jet's post before I left in the AM and messaged one of my SAs shortly after and she pulled them as soon as she went in. I had them on hold during the sale and somebody sold them by accident so I was glad I was able to grab them after Jet said they were returned.  

No problem ladies re: the info!  I try to post anything that hasn't already been said or shown.


----------



## laureenthemean

Adorable!  Thanks for the pictures, *Kamilla*!  I love the fishnet thing.


----------



## Butterfly*

^^^ What?! so you you ended up getting a pair?! Yay! 

Is that the variation you ended up purchasing?


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Barneys SF has the New Helmut in black kid for $595. For those who are interested in the differences between the classic Helmut and the New Helmut, I would say the New Helmut does not run as big since the pointy toe is not as long. Sizing down is not necessary. However, IMO, the shorter toe and the angled cut sacrifices the beauty the classic Helmut creates with the foot. The cut and lines of the New Helmut does not flatter the foot the way the classic Helmut does.


 
Thanks for the info, *Lav*! After trying on the copper sequin Helmuts at NMLC, I am really liking this style! Would love to find a pair of the classic Helmuts.


----------



## ashakes

Kam, the Barneys version is super cute too!  My SA thinks they will go on sale so I'm waiting. If they are around then, great. If not, oh well!   Did you end up getting them?


----------



## ashakes

LavenderIce said:


> Barneys SF has the New Helmut in black kid for $595.  For those who are interested in the differences between the classic Helmut and the New Helmut, I would say the New Helmut does not run as big since the pointy toe is not as long.  Sizing down is not necessary.  However, IMO, the shorter toe and the angled cut sacrifices the beauty the classic Helmut creates with the foot.  The cut and lines of the New Helmut does not flatter the foot the way the classic Helmut does.



Lavender, ITA. I saw a pic of these last week and they were just off.  You described it perfectly!


----------



## surlygirl

This shoe is insane! I love both of the pairs that *carlinha* purchased and now *Kamilla* is representing the Barneys version!!! What a great summer shoe!



Kamilla850 said:


> Here are pictures of the Barneys version of Cate Trash - each pair says Barneys New York on them.


----------



## Butterfly*

The fishnet on & the kitschy details make me think of fishermen and fishing. lol


----------



## lilmissb

Great purchase *kamilla!*

Does anyone know if the Mde Claude or barbie version will come in nude?


----------



## sakura

The Madame Claude will come in bone.  Not sure about the barbie version.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks sakura! Bone might be nice.


----------



## laureenthemean

BTW, *Kamilla*, I love seeing your Clichy in the background!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fun pix Kamilla! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kamilla850

ashakes said:


> Kam, the Barneys version is super cute too! My SA thinks they will go on sale so I'm waiting. If they are around then, great. If not, oh well!  Did you end up getting them?


 
I was having the same thoughts considering their price and the kitsch factor isn't for everyone's tastes, plus I know that Barneys NY received about 5 pairs of Cate Trash in size 38.5 which makes me think that maybe they will end up on sale.  But while I was at Barneys, 2 other women were trying on the same pair so they seem to be pretty popular.  

I ended up getting them (the same pair as the modeling photos from the store) because I really like the Louboutin signature on the side and the cute Cuban dudes smoking cigars.


----------



## Noegirl05

Kamilla~ Congrats they are beautiful!


----------



## foxycleopatra

*CAMEL Patent VP* and *LEOPARD Patent VP* @ Nathalie Schuterman in Stockholm, Sweden (very limited sizes remaining; they do *not* deduct VAT off the retail price)












http://webshop.nathalieschuterman.se/cloth/shoes/#11355












http://webshop.nathalieschuterman.se/cloth/shoes/#11359


----------



## Noegirl05

Do you know the price Foxy


----------



## Marisa783

camel VPs!! i need those!


----------



## Marisa783

noe, the price on the website says approx 595 Euros


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^Yeah, it's APPROXIMATELY 595 Euros, but actually price is in SEK (Swedish Kronor) - 5995 SEK = $694.46 by today's exchange rate.  Add shipping plus custom fees.


----------



## Marisa783

^thanks foxy!


----------



## hlfinn

WOW! those leopard VPs are TDF!!! holy cats!

kam- very cute! congrats!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks noe and hlfinn.  They are super cute.  I'll post some better pictures later.  

Wasn't someone here looking for camel patent VPs since she prefered camel over nude patent VPs?


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^It's me! I can't do the peachy tone of Nude


----------



## natassha68

New at Madison CL boutique, enjoy


----------



## natassha68

and these....


----------



## natassha68

*Foxy*- thanks for the eye candy


----------



## noah8077

Does someone know the price of these?


----------



## Papillon

Congratulations Kamilla! That version is totally adorable & they even look amazing with your tights! Can't wait to see more pics! 

Thank you for posting the pics Natassha! The suede wedges with the ankle strap look very cute.


----------



## karwood

noah8077 said:


> Does someone know the price of these?


 
In the NM lookbook, they are retailed for $475. BTW, this style is the Delfin


----------



## ashakes

I got the call from Horatio for the red Dillian, but I passed to get them from Saks so I can see the color IRL.  Anyways, here are the photos that were sent to me earlier.

*Dillian in red nappa leather (ASON Britney Spears)*


----------



## ashakes

*Gabine in light brown calf





*


----------



## ashakes

*Madame Claude in Red Patent





*


----------



## ashakes

*Tigresse in Zebra*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good lord. Too many gorgeous shoes.


----------



## ashakes

*Amellisa in Bone Patent





*


----------



## ashakes

and another new arrival was the *Deva in black suede






*


----------



## sumnboutme

ashakes said:


> *Tigresse in Zebra*



thanks for posting *ashakes*!  i love these...does anyone know the price?


----------



## ashakes

sumnboutme said:


> thanks for posting *ashakes*!  i love these...does anyone know the price?



No problem. I got the pics earlier today, but just walked in the door a bit early so was able to post. lol

*$595.*  I know Saks also has them in leopard


----------



## natassha68

I was on the phone w/ Horatio because I sent back my nude burg tip's for a smaller size when they got this big shipment in today !! LOL, so of course I got these ( I'm INSANE over them), I'll post pics when I get them on Monday  Thanks Ash for the eye candy !! 


ashakes said:


> *Madame Claude in Red Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## natassha68

*Kam* -Your pair is soo cute !! I love how the barney's new york is in there too, very nice ! 





Kamilla850 said:


> Here are pictures of the Barneys version of Cate Trash - each pair says Barneys New York on them.


----------



## ronsdiva

Have been looking at the eye candy. Loving those leopard vp's. The Madame Claude's are hot. 
Natasha, congrats on getting them. Looking forward to seeing your pics.
Kamilla, love the pics of the trash.


----------



## sumnboutme

ashakes said:


> No problem. I got the pics earlier today, but just walked in the door a bit early so was able to post. lol
> 
> *$595.*  I know Saks also has them in leopard



thanks *ashakes*!  you're always on top of things


----------



## thimp

ashakes said:


> *Tigresse in Zebra*



I want!! What cool summer shoes!! But do they get dirty easily??


----------



## natassha68

Just got this email from Reghan,Black nappa dillian's yum!! and also the madame claude's in black, leopard & red patent, new today, enjoy


----------



## noah8077

karwood said:


> In the NM lookbook, they are retailed for $475. BTW, this style is the Delfin


 
 Thanks so much!


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG NATASHA! i'm beyond jealous, those are my new UHG!!! PLEASE post modeling pics  I'm hoping Vegas gets them in so I can get them in June




natassha68 said:


> I was on the phone w/ Horatio because I sent back my nude burg tip's for a smaller size when they got this big shipment in today !! LOL, so of course I got these ( I'm INSANE over them), I'll post pics when I get them on Monday  Thanks Ash for the eye candy !!


----------



## karwood

These are now available for order at Barneys.com:

Barneys Trash, $995:

http://www.barneys.com/Barneys%20Trash/159016406,default,pd.html


----------



## karwood

*NEW HELMUTS!!!! *also @ Barneys *$595!!!*

http://www.barneys.com/New%20Helmut/159016436,default,pd.html


----------



## rilokiley

thanks for posting, *karwood*!  anyone know the sizing for the New Helmut?  and will it come out in more colors?


----------



## karwood

Escatin in bone @ Bartneys $795:

http://www.barneys.com/Escatin/159016409,default,pd.htmlhttp://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/PG_159016409_TH.jpg


----------



## karwood

rilokiley said:


> thanks for posting, *karwood*! anyone know the sizing for the New Helmut? and will it come out in more colors?


 
I have the regular Helmuts. I am a size 39 in VPs, I got the Helmuts in a size 38.


----------



## rilokiley

karwood said:


> I have the regular Helmuts. I am a size 39 in VPs, I got the Helmuts in a size 38.




thank you!  I'm wondering if the sizing will be the same for both Helmuts.


----------



## karwood

Tigresse @ Barneys $595:

http://www.barneys.com/Tigresse/159016390,default,pd.html


----------



## karwood

123 Yellow Scarpe @ Barneys $1095:

http://www.barneys.com/123%20Scarpe/159016412,default,pd.html


----------



## kuromi-chan

i am so in love with the Very Galaxys!  do you ladies think these will make it to sale?  (sorry if this is the wrong place to ask!)


----------



## karwood

kuromi-chan said:


> i am so in love with the Very Galaxys! do you ladies think these will make it to sale? (sorry if this is the wrong place to ask!)


 
I think these will make it on sale probably 2-3 months from now. Now speaking from experience, if you REALLY love the Very Galaxy, I recommend buying them now. I have fallen in love with  certain styles before and have opted to wait for them to go on sale. By the time they went on sale, my size was no longer available.


----------



## kuromi-chan

good point karwood!  thanks doll!


----------



## LavenderIce

rilokiley said:


> thank you! I'm wondering if the sizing will be the same for both Helmuts.


 
I answered this in the other thread and actually made a comment about sizing a few pages back in this thread.  I'll state it again, the sizing of the New Helmut does not run as large as the old, classic Helmut.  Sizing down will not be necessary.  However, because of the shorter toe and the angle of the cut,  IMO, the New Helmut does not flatter the foot in the same way the classic Helmut does.


----------



## cllover

^Thanks for the info, Lavender!  

Can someone who goes to try on the New Helmuts take pictures?    I'd love to see the difference in the way it looks on the foot.


----------



## rilokiley

LavenderIce said:


> I answered this in the other thread and actually made a comment about sizing a few pages back in this thread.  I'll state it again, the sizing of the New Helmut does not run as large as the old, classic Helmut.  Sizing down will not be necessary.  However, because of the shorter toe and the angle of the cut,  IMO, the New Helmut does not flatter the foot in the same way the classic Helmut does.



thanks again *Lav*.  sorry about that- I posted my questions before I realized there was a thread on the New Helmut.


----------



## LavenderIce

rilokiley said:


> thanks again *Lav*. sorry about that- I posted my questions before I realized there was a thread on the New Helmut.


 
No problem rilo.  I didn't mean to be snippy.  I know threads/posts move fast around here, but I'm feeling a little cranky with repetetive threads/posts.  Particularly when I stated something pertinent four pages back:



LavenderIce said:


> Barneys SF has the New Helmut in black kid for $595. For those who are interested in the differences between the classic Helmut and the New Helmut, I would say the New Helmut does not run as big since the pointy toe is not as long. Sizing down is not necessary. However, IMO, the shorter toe and the angled cut sacrifices the beauty the classic Helmut creates with the foot. The cut and lines of the New Helmut does not flatter the foot the way the classic Helmut does.


----------



## rilokiley

ah, gotcha.  I should've checked before I asked.  thanks again though!


----------



## justkell

just saw these on brownsfashion.com 
i apologize if these have already been posted


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karwood said:


> I think these will make it on sale probably 2-3 months from now. Now speaking from experience, if you REALLY love the Very Galaxy, I recommend buying them now. I have fallen in love with  certain styles before and have opted to wait for them to go on sale. By the time they went on sale, my size was no longer available.



agree! get them while you can!!! or else you'll regret forever! lol


----------



## caterpillar

i tried on the picador in patent and this definitely runs small. i usually wear a 36 in louboutin (36.5 in decollete) and i needed a 36.5. it ran ridiculously narrow (more so than decolletes). 

i also tried on the bow t (both the d'orsay style and slip on) and they are GORGEOUS. they both run tts (took a 36 in both).

also tried on the jean paul wedge, runs tts. but the toe opening is weirdly proportioned.. only my big toe and 2nd toe stuck out in this awkward way. i've tried on vps and nps before and they don't have this weird toe hole. maybe i am being picky? but that took them right off my wishlist..

the fortuna runs tts also, but i didn't love them as they looked overwhelming on my small feet. i tried on the single platform too.

the hyper prive and so private run 1/2 size small. i wasn't pleased with the platform height because my feet are too small.


----------



## wellow

Just gotten 2 new loubies "Pour Monsieur" in Midnight blue satin & "New Helmuts" in Black patent

BUT I have gotten mixed reviews for my Pour Monsieur. My brother gave me rave reviews about it, whereas my BF said it's "unique" aka wierd...

I personally love it.. The midgnight blue color is what I've been looking for. And it can be a a day and night shoes with an edge.. 

So what do you ladies think??? Any love for my Pour Monsieur?

*Sorry for the crap quality picture taken from my blackberry..


----------



## LavenderIce

They look great on you!  I didn't even noticed the weaving detail on the PM and the New Helmuts don't look as bad as I thought.  You're making a lot of tpfers happy by sharing these pics.


----------



## madamelizaking

Okay i'm really confused... I went to SCP today and Peter told me that the productions of New Helmuts was stoppd before it even started and that it was discontinued...Maye he means for that boutique only?  Also, they have the Madame Claude in red, leopard and black patent...they fit TTS for me perfectly


----------



## laureenthemean

I like the New Helmut!  Thanks for pictures, *wellow*!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ditto about the New Helmut! I don't see a huge difference. They look gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm loving that New Helmut as well!!!!  I am so-so on the Pour Monseiur.. only because I remember *lvpiggy* posting about the bows rubbing against each other when she walked because they are on the inside of the shoes as opposed to the outside.  Do you find that happening?  That navy color of them is absolutely divine.

Thanks for posting those pics, *wellow*!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think the New helmut is gorgeous. Thank you so much for sharing!
Sadly, I'm not totally crazy abut the PM. I still think the bows should have face out instead of in.


----------



## Noegirl05

I don't love the New Helmut...sadly I still love the original as I feel it elongates the foot


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They both look very nice on you!


----------



## karwood

*wellow, *thank you for sharing your pics. I really think the New Helmuts are beautiful and they look gorgeous on you. I just ordered a pair this weekend and after reading the negatives post about them, I started worrying I made a bad decison. After seeing your pics, I am feeling much better with my decision. 

Since you are the first person on TPF that I know of who has tried on and purchased a pair of the New Helmuts, how did you find the sizing of these shoes? 

I have seen the PM IRL and they are  pretty, but at the same time I am not too fond of the big bows.


----------



## rilokiley

*wellow*- I love the New Helmut on you, but I'm not as big of a fan of the Pour Monsieur.  I second *karwood*'s request though- can you tell us about your sizing for the New Helmut?


----------



## karwood

Available for pre-order @ Saks, Mirror Silver Robots $1195:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446215069&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709693&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1237222440798&ev19=1:4


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ robots is right!!!  Those are interesting...


----------



## natassha68

I had mentioned that I would post my MC's when I got them, without further adue, madame claude 140 mm in cerise   (sorry for the dirty mirror)


----------



## sumnboutme

HOT *natassha*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, *Natassha*! They look even more amazing you you!


----------



## Marisa783

Those MCs are soooo hot!  How is the sizing?


----------



## karwood

*Nat, *those MCs look beautiful on you!!


----------



## karwood

120 SUPER PRIVE at www.mytheresa.com. Available in Luggage or Black Nappa 
679,00 Euros/$875 USD (incl VAT) :


----------



## karwood

ATLAS 120, also at www.mytheresa.com. 679,00 EU/$875 USD:







Azzuro blue New Simple Patent Leather, 489,00 EU:


----------



## ronsdiva

Wellow, I am not really loving the PM's. I do love the new helmuts on you.

Natassha, the MC's look great on you.


----------



## ronsdiva

Hmmm, I like the super prives and the detail is nice and gives them a casual feel. Not feeling the atlas'. Thanks for the pics Karwood.


----------



## javaboo

*Natassha: *They look hot on you! Can I ask you where you got them and are they higher than the version at Saks?


----------



## natassha68

*Sumnboutme, Jetset, Karwood & Ronsdiva*Thank you for the sweet comments!!

*Marisa*- I went a half size up from US size  HTH 

*Java*- Thank you , I got them at Horatio CL, and I beleive they are a bit higher then Saks, the box reads 140 , HTH !


----------



## gemibebe

*Natassha*, the MC looks so HOT on you!  Congrats!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow natassha those are amazing!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks you guy's !!... here's one more shot , this one seam's to represent them better !


----------



## lilmissb

Do you think the pigalle 100 will come out in the barbie pink?


----------



## sakura

*lilmissb*, I think *hlp_28* has the pink Pigalle.  I recall seeing it in the reference thread.


----------



## lawgirl78

Love the MC's *natassha*!  I definitely want a pair in either the red or the leopard.  Once I'm out and about again I'll be hitting the boutiques!


----------



## laureenthemean

*natassha*, those are so hot!


----------



## Nancy7

natassha68 said:


> Thanks you guy's !!... here's one more shot , this one seam's to represent them better !


 WOW....incredibly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## po0hping

Black patent Lilian at NAP
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/38866


----------



## justkell

*natassha - *those look amazing on you! are they comfy??


----------



## rdgldy

New at Horatio-more coming~


----------



## rdgldy

more...


----------



## Butterfly*

natassha68 said:


> Thanks you guy's !!... here's one more shot , this one seam's to represent them better !


Smokin hot!!!


----------



## rdgldy

and more!


----------



## mal

Has anyone else seen the new mirrored leather pleated peep-toe bootie? I got a Saks book today; saks has them in silver and Sabrina at NM Chicago says they are getting the gold. You can see them at saks.com. I was very BAD and preordered the silver even though I have bought three other pairs in the last month... They are so cool, I couldn't resist. Anyone else love them?? 
Sorry, retarded today and can't seem to post link.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

rdgldy said:


> New at Horatio-more coming~



Thanks for posting!! Are those Altadama's white? I really can't tell. All these Altadama's coming in all these pretty colors are killing me...


----------



## justkell

are those brown leather ones so privates?? they look like the perfect summer shoe!


----------



## karwood

mal said:


> Has anyone else seen the new mirrored leather pleated peep-toe bootie? I got a Saks book today; saks has them in silver and Sabrina at NM Chicago says they are getting the gold. You can see them at saks.com. I was very BAD and preordered the silver even though I have bought three other pairs in the last month... They are so cool, I couldn't resist. Anyone else love them??
> Sorry, retarded today and can't seem to post link.


 
I really love this style, but I am not too crazy about the metallic colors. I want to get the Robots in black patent leather. I am still waiting for the boutiques to receive the shipment.

Here is a pic of what the black ones look like:


----------



## natassha68

Thanks so much, *Law, Laureen ,Nancy, justkell (they are not bad at all), & Butterfly ,*


----------



## javaboo

I tried the yopi and didn't like them, there are too much toe cleavage for me cuz of my long toes.

Ok, I manage to sneak some shots of some interesting shoes I saw on my trip to Vegas! Here are some from the CL store!

Sorry some of the shots are fuzzy... in these pictures there are:
- Python Simple 100
- Light blue kid? Simple
- Pony Hair Helmut
- Burgundy Leather Helmut
- Gold with Pink Decollete
- Blue lizard Pigalle
- Burgundy Croc Pigelle
- Cream lizard Pigalle?
- Cream lizard VP
- Black python square toe shoe (could be the new Decollete?)

Not pictured:
- Lilac Purple simple with thick heel
- Nude Pigalle 120?
- Black Patent Clichy 100
- Red patent Yopi
- Red patent, Black, Bone? Yoyo (curved heel)
- Carmel Jazz Decollete
- Red kid Decollete?
- Alti Bootie (I know I saw a 35.5)
- Silver Python VP


----------



## javaboo

More pictures... I know the Roccia VP has a red leather tip but it looks ok. Its definitely dark red than the one on the nude vp and black vp (at least to me).

The gold vp you see here are made of Croc and they are about $5400!


----------



## floridasun8

I WANT that burgundy pigalle, or even the cream lizard pigalle!  Do you happen to know what the heel height on these were, or the pricing?  Thanks for the pics though!


----------



## BagsR4Me

The cream lizard VPs are ... I'm almost afraid to ask, but anyone know the price?


----------



## floridasun8

Not that I really expect a quick response, if at all...   but I just sent the Vegas boutique inquiries re: the pigalle's.  I'll post when I hear back.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

javaboo said:


> More pictures... I know the Roccia VP has a red leather tip but it looks ok. Its definitely dark red than the one on the nude vp and black vp (at least to me).
> 
> The gold vp you see here are made of Croc and they are about $5400!



Are the Delics in the pic 140's I like those milky looking ones.


----------



## sumnboutme

floridasun8 said:


> Not that I really expect a quick response, if at all...   but I just sent the Vegas boutique inquiries re: the pigalle's.  I'll post when I hear back.



i look forward to the answer to this!


----------



## ashakes

floridasun8 said:


> I WANT that burgundy pigalle, or even the cream lizard pigalle!  Do you happen to know what the heel height on these were, or the pricing?  Thanks for the pics though!



The lizard and denim blue have been there for quite some time now. I forget the actual price, but $9__ something sounds familiar?  They might be a bit more. They are 100 mm.

Natasha, those red Madame Claude look amazing on you!

Java, thanks for the update and pics!


----------



## mal

karwood said:


> I really love this style, but I am not too crazy about the metallic colors. I want to get the Robots in black patent leather. I am still waiting for the boutiques to receive the shipment.
> 
> Here is a pic of what the black ones look like:



so my new love is called Robot- how cute! Thanks, karwood, now I want the black ones...


----------



## ashakes

Oh, and the black and cream lizard VPs are probably $1395 if not $1495 since the purple lizards increased in price.  Those have also been in Vegas for a while too. I posted the thread in some thread when they came in.

Javaboo, you took great spy pics! LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

floridasun8 said:


> I WANT that burgundy pigalle, or even the cream lizard pigalle! Do you happen to know what the heel height on these were, or the pricing? Thanks for the pics though!


 
I saw the burgundy croc Pigalles last month and they are 100mm and cost upwards of $3500+  I can't remember exactly.


----------



## floridasun8

LavenderIce said:


> I saw the burgundy croc Pigalles last month and they are 100mm and cost upwards of $3500+  I can't remember exactly.



OUCH!     Guess I wont be getting those then  LOL  Thanks for the info!


----------



## LavenderIce

Mind you $3500 is a low number.  I think it is anywhere from $3500-$5000.


----------



## ronsdiva

Javaboo, thanks for the spy pics.

Floridasun, I had gotten info on the burgandy jazz helmuts in January and I was looking for the e-mail but have not found it yet. I think they were $595 and the heel height is 100.


----------



## jancedtif

Anyone have the price of these sexy babies?  

$595 perhaps?  Thanks for the pics Rdgldy and Javaboo


----------



## rdgldy

I love the helmuts.


----------



## rdgldy

^^those are the piafs-that's probably about right.


----------



## jancedtif

^^Thanks!^^


----------



## rdgldy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thanks for posting!! Are those Altadama's white? I really can't tell. All these Altadama's coming in all these pretty colors are killing me...


they are pink watersnake.


----------



## rdgldy

justkell said:


> are those brown leather ones so privates?? they look like the perfect summer shoe!


  So private skin laminato 120, cork heel and platform


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

rdgldy said:


> they are pink watersnake.



Thank you! Not meaning to be a nuisance but they are these right?


----------



## rdgldy

yes!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thanks!!


----------



## wellow

Ladies - The New Helmut is TTS. The smaller toebox reminds me a lot of Pigalle. Comfy wise... It's okay for a 100 mm shoes. Just a little bit cramped at the front, like wearing a Pigalle.

PM's bows do not rub for me.. Unless you are walking with a tight pencil skirt, maybe? Let me try and I'll get back to you all..


----------



## justkell

rdgldy said:


> So private skin laminato 120, cork heel and platform




thanks!


----------



## techie81

Ok, adding to my list the New Helmuts and the Madame Claude  I wonder if the boutiques even got a 34.5 for either one.


----------



## IslandSpice

foxycleopatra said:


> *CAMEL Patent VP* and *LEOPARD Patent VP* @ Nathalie Schuterman in Stockholm, Sweden (very limited sizes remaining; they do *not* deduct VAT off the retail price)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://webshop.nathalieschuterman.se/cloth/shoes/#11355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://webshop.nathalieschuterman.se/cloth/shoes/#11359


 
Is anyone having difficulty accessing this site? I am dying for a pair of camel VPs and have been searching for over a year. I was about to place an SO, but would rather save the 30% markup if possible. Any advice since my server cannot access this site?


----------



## karwood

IslandSpice said:


> Is anyone having difficulty accessing this site? I am dying for a pair of camel VPs and have been searching for over a year. I was about to place an SO, but would rather save the 30% markup if possible. Any advice since my server cannot access this site?


 
I am having the same problem . The webpage will not display.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am having the same problem as well. Here is their number though... maybe you could call them?
T: +46 8 611 62 01
Email is jennie@NathalieSchuterman.se


----------



## IslandSpice

^ Thanks. This is so frustrating. I have been searching for a camel VP for so long and I hope I don't miss out b/c I can't access the site. I sent an email to Jennie as suggested so I hope someone responds. If anyone gets any informaiton, please PM me. I am looking for a size 38.


----------



## lilmissb

sakura said:


> *lilmissb*, I think *hlp_28* has the pink Pigalle.  I recall seeing it in the reference thread.



Thanks sakura! I'll go hunt it down.


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> I really love this style, but I am not too crazy about the metallic colors. I want to get the Robots in black patent leather. I am still waiting for the boutiques to receive the shipment.
> 
> Here is a pic of what the black ones look like:



That's the one I'm waiting for but knowing my luck it will look horrible on me.


----------



## ashakes

New colors at Barneys New York

*New* *Helmut*


----------



## ashakes

*Madame Claude Bone Patent





*


----------



## ashakes

*Tigresse in Leopard





*


----------



## ashakes

*Lillian in Black Patent





*


----------



## natassha68

Thanks for posting *Asha*!, glad I checked it, was just posting  the same email


----------



## karwood

I love the other colors for the New Helmuts!! Thank you for posting, *asha!*


----------



## Kamilla850

Look at what BG.com now has on pre-order
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^  those are hot!


----------



## karwood

Kamilla850 said:


> Look at what BG.com now has on pre-order
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


 
I love them, but I will have to pass. The price is a bit too steep for me


----------



## natassha68

Just got the email from BG, wow, they are something!!


----------



## Papillon

Thanks for posting the pics everyone!

Willow - the New Helmuts look great on you! The blue is a gorgeous colour! 

Asha - those blue Helmuts are very close to the ones they had about 4-ish years ago? It's a really pretty colour. 

 I also don't mind the New Helmut, but does this mean they aren't producing any more Old Helmuts? 

 Kamilla - OMGOMGOMG! They are still amazingly HOT to me. I am torn after seeing the full length photos from the Dillian thread. I LOVE them, but not sure if I can pull them off, but I want them, but they might be too much shoe for my size, but they are such WOW statement shoes......ARGH!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I agree, I think they are insanely gorgeous in roccia python.  I'm really considering them but $3K is really steep IMO for something that's not exactly a classic style.


----------



## lawgirl78

I'm dying to see the Dillian on someone! I know I can't pull that shoe off, and even if I could I couldn't afford it, but I think it's one of those shoes that's a total show-stopper.
My latest obsession now is the Madame Claude.  Torn between red patent or the leopard print, but will have to try them on to decide!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

luckily I am probably the only one who isn't liking the python


----------



## 8seventeen19

The python is breath taking! I wish I didn't think so! All I can say is hopefully they make it to sale...  3k = 
Papillon- I am the same size shoe and I am 5'1". I don't think the shoe was over powering... it was stunning!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ I'm not a fan of them in Python either* Naked. 

*Thank you for reminding me about this thread *Asha*!! Roll on July/August* 
*


----------



## ronsdiva

ashakes said:


> New colors at Barneys New York
> 
> *New* *Helmut*


 
 I am sooo loving the blue! I like the bone also, but I so love eb!


----------



## meggyg8r

ronsdiva said:


> I am sooo loving the blue! I like the bone also, but I so love eb!


 
ditto to everything you said! I really like that bone color, but I really LOVE that blue!


----------



## jh4200

Wow, that blue helmut is amazing!  I love helmuts in general, and it's such a pretty color.


----------



## javaboo

Wow, I'm loving the New Helmut more. Can anyone confirm the toe is the same length as the Pigalle???

Here is one for *lilmissb*, I know she wanted no platform but I saw this at NM.






Also, I thought this one was pretty neat. Bow-T in metallic pewter/gold...





Oh yeah about the lizard pigalle (sorry I forgot the height, could be 100 though), I think they are around $9xx too. It wasn't as expensive as the VP for sure. The small tiny decollete pink/gold decollete is made of croc (like the vp pictured) and it was around $4000? The Declic in beige and peacock suede are 140s and the red is a 120. I think the SA said only large sizes and tiny sizes left for peacock?? I know there was a 35 for peacock and 35.5 in the beige. The 35 was really small it was tight all over (could be cuz I was walking too much).


----------



## lilmissb

^Pretty!!! Thanks* java!* Great spy shots you're getting. Unfortunately they make Nokias these days with that noisy shutter click that can't be turned off. Must get a new phone for that reason alone!


----------



## floridasun8

Just a quick update re: the pigalle's at Vegas.   If anyone else is a size 36, the lizards are sold out, but the price was/is $1,095.  The burgundy crocs are available, but are $4,695


----------



## natassha68

Alti Pump 160 in Pink Python  and Hyper Prive in gray/white watersnake both available at the CL madison boutique ask for pavleta


----------



## laxnyvr

Anyone know the name of these newbies?


----------



## natassha68

laxnyvr said:


> Anyone know the name of these newbies?



Robot Booties


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ I'm not a fan of them in Python either* Naked. *
> 
> Thank you for reminding me about this thread *Asha*!! Roll on July/August* *


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I need those nude colored Peniche's ASAP....The selection of CL's seems to be crazy this yr, I'm loving sooo many styles!


----------



## mal

laxnyvr said:


> Anyone know the name of these newbies?


I love the Robot and have ordered them. I'm afraid they look painful though- all my "successful" CL heels so far have had a bigger platform. Anyone tried this style, or is it completely new?
Natassha- love the watersnake HP; thanks for that picture!


----------



## meggyg8r

mal said:


> I love the Robot and have ordered them. I'm afraid they look painful though- all my "successful" CL heels so far have had a bigger platform. Anyone tried this style, or is it completely new?
> Natassha- love the watersnake HP; thanks for that picture!



At least it might be more stable because it's a bootie and not a pump or sandal.  I can't wait to see pics, it's such an interesting shoe!

ETA:  It's a completely new shoe.


----------



## Marisa783

mal, it's a brand new style and no one on this board has posted about them yet (well about buying or wearing them)


----------



## laureenthemean

Aaahhh, I love those Altis!


----------



## mal

Marisa783 said:


> mal, it's a brand new style and no one on this board has posted about them yet (well about buying or wearing them)


thanks meggyg8r and marisa783!
I hope they are easy to wear! I preordered the silver from Saks and hope to get them soon... then I will try to figure out how to post pics if no one else has showed them yet. If anyone feels kindly like sending me instructions on that, please feel free to pm me!


----------



## karwood

mal said:


> I love the Robot and have ordered them. I'm afraid they look painful though- all my "successful" CL heels so far have had a bigger platform. Anyone tried this style, or is it completely new?


 
I want to get a pair of the Robots, but I am waiting for the Black Patent leather ones. I have heard the Robots are arriving to the CL boutiques either this week or next week.

I know the Horatio St. boutique is getting them in the metallics only and the Madison Ave. boutique is getting them in black patent.


----------



## justkell

oooooo how much are those watersnake HPs??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

justkell said:


> oooooo how much are those watersnake HPs??


 
Hmm I think they are $9xx?


----------



## sumnboutme

what's the difference between the alta dama and the hyper prive?  sorry...didn't know where else to ask this...


----------



## sakura

Alta Dama has a double platform (140mm).  Hyper Prive has a thicker platform than the VP and is 130mm.


----------



## rdgldy

So maybe all my bad shoe karma is telling me that I need those gorgeous blue new helmuts, and maybe a pair of Lillians too???? Those python dillans are TDF but the price is not even an option, so I will just love them from afar.


----------



## sumnboutme

sakura said:


> Alta Dama has a double platform (140mm).  Hyper Prive has a thicker platform than the VP and is 130mm.



thanks *sakura*!  i got a little confused coz the Watersnake HP looks so much like the Watersnake Alta Dama...


----------



## natassha68

Here is the Altadama 140mm watersnake VS the hyper prive patent 130mm
side by side for your referrence


----------



## natassha68

I have to agree, I was very surprised that the hyper prive was done in the same shade and skin as the altadama, too similar IMHO


----------



## Marisa783

^i completely agree...esp since you can't really discern whether its a double platform or single platform with the pattern on the snake skin


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I wish they made a VP in that same grey watersnake. I know they did the 'natural' and teal colors but the grey is just gorgeous!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks for the pic *natassha*!  visuals certainly help


----------



## natassha68

My Purse??... he probably did, after seeing these, Im betting he did ..........Glad I can help *sumnboutme*


----------



## lilmissb

What gorgeous shoes! I might be swayed from my path of getting a nude for an exotic!


----------



## mal

sumnboutme said:


> thanks for the pic *natassha*!  visuals certainly help


yeah, natassha thanks! Now I am thinking I really do like the pink HP  I have the bone, and it's gorgeous...


----------



## justkell

natassha68 said:


>




ok call me crazy, but is it just me or does that look like a double platform, and not a thicker platform on the other HPs, i'm crazy right??


----------



## Papillon

A few from Ivry. Contact him to inquire about these as they were sent to him directly from CL HQ in NYC. I'm not even sure if they have been released yet! He also received a new shipment in today. I will post the info/pics once I have them. All prices are in CAD. 

*Rosenstein Paris in Montreal:*

*Ivry 1-514-287-7682 *

*OR*

*Attn: Ivry Clément - **ivry@rosensteinparis.com*

*Business Hours:

Monday to Friday - 10:00am to 6:00pm EST*
*Saturday - 10:00am to 5:00pm EST*
*Sunday - Closed*

*http://rosensteinparis.com/*

ALTADAMA 140 PYTHON NABUK ARDOISE
SIMPLE PUMP 100 PYTHON ACID NUDE
MISS CLICHY 140 SUEDE BLACK


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh I wonder how much the miss clichys are?!


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks for posting *Papillon*!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks for posting, *Papillon*!

woah, those acid nude pythons are pretty interesting.  I would like to know the pricing on the Miss Clichy as well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rilokiley said:


> thanks for posting, *Papillon*!
> 
> woah, those acid nude pythons are pretty interesting. I would like to know the pricing on the Miss Clichy as well.


 
I emailed him  so I will report back with the price on the miss clichy


----------



## foxycleopatra

*Papillon,* thanks so much for posting those 3 photos above!  Do you mean that Rosensteins just received the photos from CL NY headquarters?.....or have they already received those 3 styles for sale?  (I thought those were styles coming later this summer/pre-fall?)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thanks for posting Papillon! The Altadama's have become my favorite CL style, they are coming in the best colors!! I need those blue ones ASAP!


----------



## Papillon

foxycleopatra said:


> *Papillon,* thanks so much for posting those 3 photos above! Do you mean that Rosensteins just received the photos from CL NY headquarters?.....or have they already received those 3 styles for sale? (I thought those were styles coming later this summer/pre-fall?)


 
He received the photos, but you can contact him about orders.


----------



## **shoelover**

is the last pic a declic 140?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ooh I love those acid python Simples! I'm absolutely in heaven with all these exotics coming out this season.


----------



## sumnboutme

**shoelover** said:


> is the last pic a declic 140?



It's the Miss Clichy...new style for 2009


----------



## rdgldy

I love the color python on the simples!


----------



## laureenthemean

**shoelover** said:


> is the last pic a declic 140?



They're the Miss Clichy, as stated.


----------



## angelcove

What's the difference between miss clichy and declic?


----------



## laureenthemean

angelcove said:


> What's the difference between miss clichy and declic?



It looks like the Miss Clichy has a covered double platform (basically a covered Alti Pump), and the Declic has a covered single platform.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think I actually prefer the Alti Pump to the Miss Clichy.  I think the huge covered platform looks too clunky, but maybe I just need modeling pics to change my mind!


----------



## Marisa783

^that's how i feel too Laureen


----------



## eggpudding

^ITA with you two!


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks *papillon*. I like the python simples !!


----------



## lilmissb

I love the simples, altadama & miss clichy! I don't like the alti pump because of the exposed platform.


----------



## Papillon

*FYI: New styles now available at Rosenstein Paris in Montreal! *

*Please check out the Rosenstein thread for photos, prices & contact information. *


----------



## karwood

I really like those Alta Dama Python Nabuk Ardoise

Thank you for posting!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Those will be available in June for $1095 CAD!!!


----------



## mal

sumnboutme said:


> ^^Those will be available in June for $1095 CAD!!!


Thanks for the info-you too Papillon. I think those are on my list, too. I LOVE the color...


----------



## melialuvs2shop

differa in yellow/acid green from Heidi @ Barney's Seattle






i apologize if this has already been posted


----------



## cllover

Yikes, I don't think I'd be able to wear Miss Clichys without falling on my face!  

I'm sooo ready for the fall collection!  Any word on when pics of new styles for the fall will be out?


----------



## laxnyvr

cesarica.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=3691.0;attach=2467;image

More from the Philip Lim show I think, anyone know the name or if they're being produced? I like the shape but I'm not sure how I feel about the metal tip... thoughts!?


----------



## letsgoshopping

I like those Philip Lim shoes but I think they would have looked cooler if that metal decoration was on the whole heel instead of the tip.


----------



## cllover

The metal part looks like it could work like a brass knuckle if you really wanted to kick someone in the you-know-where.


----------



## savvysgirl

Hehe ^^


----------



## mal

laxnyvr said:


> cesarica.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=3691.0;attach=2467;image
> 
> more from the philip lim show i think, anyone know the name or if they're being produced? I like the shape but i'm not sure how i feel about the metal tip... Thoughts!?


ita!


----------



## mal

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thanks for posting Papillon! The Altadama's have become my favorite CL style, they are coming in the best colors!! I need those blue ones ASAP!


LadyLou, are the Altadamas pretty comfy? I tend to like the double platforms best...


----------



## samhainophobia

laxnyvr said:


> cesarica.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=3691.0;attach=2467;image
> 
> More from the Philip Lim show I think, anyone know the name or if they're being produced? I like the shape but I'm not sure how I feel about the metal tip... thoughts!?



I actually love the metal tip on the blue pair.  Not as wild about it in the other color combo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mal said:


> LadyLou, are the Altadamas pretty comfy? I tend to like the double platforms best...



I find that they are pretty comfy, more than I expected them to be. The double platform helps though. Go For them!!!


----------



## techie81

Hmm...not too sure about the metal toe myself. Love the color combos though!


----------



## mal

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I find that they are pretty comfy, more than I expected them to be. The double platform helps though. Go For them!!!


I think I must! The color is so gorgeous. Thanks, and thanks to Papillon for bringing us all these opportunities.


----------



## natassha68

New additions to CL madison.... photos courtesy of CL Madison


Python Helmets
Watersnake Hyper prive
Croc Caternita's 
Black Patent Robot's
Nude/silver specchio Dillians


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

natassha68 said:


> New additions to CL madison.... photos courtesy of CL Madison
> 
> 
> Python Helmets
> Watersnake Hyper prive
> Croc Caternita's
> Black Patent Robot's
> Nude/silver specchio Dillians



Those purple croc Canternita's are TDF!!!! 

Thanks for posting Natassha!


----------



## sumnboutme

between the croc catenitas, the python helmuts and the dillians...my head is spininng... thanks for the eye candy *natassha*!


----------



## Marisa783

Those crocs are AMAZINGGGGG!


----------



## Papillon

sumnboutme said:


> between the croc catenitas, the python helmuts and the dillians...my head is spininng... thanks for the eye candy *natassha*!


 
I agree!  And my husband is :cry: Way too many wants this season! 

Thank you for posting the pics *natassha*! 

*mal *- no problem! I too am considering the ADs, but not sure if I can handle the dbl platform. The ardoise nubuk do look amazing. And I love all of the dbl platform styles everytime I see them on someone here.


----------



## rilokiley

those python Helmuts are TDF...


----------



## sumnboutme

Papillon said:


> I too am considering the ADs, but not sure if I can handle the dbl platform. The ardoise nubuk do look amazing.



I'm a sucker for anything python.  I've contacted Ivry about those too but I'm still deciding if I really need another peep-toe pythons.


----------



## mal

Just got this from Sabrina at NM Chicago...

*Hi Ladies!!*

*Here is the special Louboutin Barbie shoe!!!! The retail price is $835 and its a late August/early September delivery! *

*I have received calls and emails about the Louboutin "Barbie Shoe" and I am happy to let you all know that we have ordered a **VERY LIMITED** number of pairs of this shoe (see picture below)! It was featured on the runway of the Barbie show and in the Barbie dream house closet. The shoe is called 'CLAUDIA' and is a 120MM open toe ankle strap pump in metal pink patent.*

*I* *MUST fax a special order form per customer to the buying office ASAP. They will be filled on a first-come first-serve basis so DO NOT WAIT!!!!! CALL ME TODAY 312.617.7831 as I am not in the store or email me at sabrinaatnm@aol.com*


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome, Ladies


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oooh, love the python new Helmuts!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Galaxy Pass $1195


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ LOVE those!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Oh, Lord, love the Croc Caternita's!


----------



## lhasa

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Galaxy Pass $1195


 GASP!

So beautiful.  Very delicate.


----------



## Chins4

Didn't dig the Cotton Clubs and passed on the VGs but these - these could be trouble for me 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Galaxy Pass $1195


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm not a fan of the crocs Catenitas .. maybe its the double platform? I think i prefer NP's. The purple is beautiful though .. EB is the best though


----------



## rdgldy

Peter posted ring lizard simples, 100mm, $1795, that are seriously gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy said:


> Peter posted ring lizard simples, 100mm, $1795, that are seriously gorgeous!


 
They're at SCP, along with the Robot, Delfin, Tigresse and pink Mount Street with correct ankle straps.


----------



## LavenderIce

savvysgirl said:


> I'm not a fan of the crocs Catenitas .. maybe its the double platform? I think i prefer NP's. The purple is beautiful though .. EB is the best though


 
ITA.  I like the croc NPs more than the croc Catenitas.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^ Phew!! After i posted i thought i bet i'm on my own!


----------



## Nancy7

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Galaxy Pass $1195


 

Beautiful!!  I need these for my InLaws 50th Wedding Anniv party in June.


----------



## ashakes

LavenderIce said:


> They're at SCP, along with the Robot, Delfin, Tigresse and pink Mount Street with correct ankle straps.



Lavender, you and I are probably thinking the same thing , but yes *REGHAN* from the SCP boutique forwarded those photos along.  

*Papillon*, you should call SCP and get the Mount Street from them!


----------



## mal

Papillon said:


> I agree!  And my husband is :cry: Way too many wants this season!
> 
> Thank you for posting the pics *natassha*!
> 
> *mal *- no problem! I too am considering the ADs, but not sure if I can handle the dbl platform. The ardoise nubuk do look amazing. And I love all of the dbl platform styles everytime I see them on someone here.



Papillon,
I have the No Barres, and they are my most comfortable... not sure of the heel height tho- I think it says 120 on the box but I know they are higher than that.


----------



## Papillon

I am *Asha*! Thank you for remembering. I also replied to your email & thank you for the offer!  

* mal *- I may be able to wear the 140mm after all. My Eugenies arrived & are suprisingly comfortable & easy to walk in, more so than some of my lower ones. 

*Sum* - Is there such a thing as too many python peep-toes? :-P Ivry is also getting the Declic 120mm in Roccia soon.

 The Galaxy Pass are gorgeous! I love the VGs, but these are something very different than the VP/VG. Are they silver & gold? Or is the left one the platine (like Asha's)


----------



## mal

Papillon said:


> I am *Asha*! Thank you for remembering. I also replied to your email & thank you for the offer!
> 
> * mal *- I may be able to wear the 140mm after all. My Eugenies arrived & are suprisingly comfortable & easy to walk in, more so than some of my lower ones.
> 
> *Sum* - Is there such a thing as too many python peep-toes? :-P Ivry is also getting the Declic 120mm in Roccia soon.
> 
> The Galaxy Pass are gorgeous! I love the VGs, but these are something very different than the VP/VG. Are they silver & gold? Or is the left one the platine (like Asha's)



Papillon, Did you just get the Eugenies? If so, modelling pics are coming??? They are so beautiful in the color in your avatar 
Yay for being able to walk in 140's   Do they have an inner platform too? I can't tell from pictures.


----------



## Papillon

mal said:


> Papillon, Did you just get the Eugenies? If so, modelling pics are coming??? They are so beautiful in the color in your avatar
> Yay for being able to walk in 140's  Do they have an inner platform too? I can't tell from pictures.


 
I am still surprised that I can walk so easily in them, especially with my small-ish size/feet. There is a hidden platform which definitely helps. Here is the link to my Eugenies. Crappy modeling pics are on the last page. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...tlantic-reveal-are-these-your-cls-439442.html


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1724






 I really like these for a thicker heel.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are cool! Love the details on the heels.


----------



## Marisa783

new rolandos on net-a-porter.  what color are these?  it says bronze but doesn't look like it

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/38868


----------



## natassha68

Marisa - they look like the gold lame laminato that I have that are also avalible at BG


----------



## ashakes

Marisa783 said:


> new rolandos on net-a-porter.  what color are these?  it says bronze but doesn't look like it
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/38868



I was actually told by a NAP representative last year that these were *anthracite*.  So, they are not like the gold lame rolandos that Natasha and I have.  FYI, the Beverly Hills and Las Vegas boutiques have had these anthracite ones for a while as well.


----------



## Marisa783

yea, i thought the looked grey-ish...thanks asha!


----------



## natassha68

Hmmm Anthracite??... interesting, they look identicle to mine lol.... the metallic's this year have taken on quite a wide range of color's,  Ash, do you have a pic from the BH store??... I'm dying to see them , I my have to get those as well 


ashakes said:


> I was actually told by a NAP representative last year that these were *anthracite*.  So, they are not like the gold lame rolandos that Natasha and I have.  FYI, the Beverly Hills and Las Vegas boutiques have had these anthracite ones for a while as well.


----------



## justkell

Barneys.com now has the Very Galaxy in Platine along with the Fuschia they've had up. They also have the Madame Claude in Bone and Pink along with the Black they've had up. And now they have the New Helmuts in Blue along with the Black they had.

I'm very tempted by those pink Madame Claudes...


----------



## JetSetGo!

natassha68 said:


> Hmmm Anthracite??... interesting, they look identicle to mine lol.... th*e metallic's this year have taken on quite a wide range of color's*,  Ash, do you have a pic from the BH store??... I'm dying to see them , I my have to get those as well



So true! They look like Pewter to me!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies... I am in LA-LA Land today on business and had some time to drop into the CL Boutique in Bev Hills...first time in that store. 

Alot of great styles...they have alot of the current season offerings with some notables....Cate Trash, Pigalle 100 (Silver) Pigalle 120 in Ring Lizard and Black Patent, *NUDE VPs with Burgundy Toe*, Nude VP with Nude Toe, Fuxia Galaxy, Lots of Wedge shoes... Black Patent Miss Boxe, Nude (not bone) Miss Boxe, AMAZING solid teal/jade Watersnake Altadama, AMAZING solid brown Watersnake Altadamas, Lots of Lizards...New Simple in Creme Watersnake(?).... I was in CL Heaven!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

JetSetGo! said:


> So true! They look like Pewter to me!


 
Hey JSG...they actually *do* have that Rolando in BH..I was there today and it is in the window and it is a really light, light pewter-y gold color...really soft color...GORGEOUS! There is also another super light metallic-y color in the Rolando...same window display...


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Bella* Thanks for the update! Your visit to the BH store sounds divine!


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies... I am in LA-LA Land today on business and had some time to drop into the CL Boutique in Bev Hills...first time in that store.
> 
> Alot of great styles...they have alot of the current season offerings with some notables....Cate Trash, Pigalle 100 (Silver) Pigalle 120 in Ring Lizard and Black Patent, *NUDE VPs with Burgundy Toe*, Nude VP with Nude Toe, Fuxia Galaxy, Lots of Wedge shoes... Black Patent Miss Boxe, Nude (not bone) Miss Boxe, AMAZING solid teal/jade Watersnake Altadama, AMAZING solid brown Watersnake Altadamas, Lots of Lizards...New Simple in Creme Watersnake(?).... I was in CL Heaven!!!


 
Thanks for the great info!!!


----------



## mal

Karwood! Do you like the Robots? My silver robots are on the way! Lets see some pics of yours? How do they fit? I ordered two sizes; hope I like them. 
Loving Mr. Fedex... until he's late that is!


----------



## karwood

mal said:


> Karwood! Do you like the Robots? My silver robots are on the way! Lets see some pics of yours? How do they fit? I ordered two sizes; hope I like them.
> Loving Mr. Fedex... until he's late that is!


 
*mal, *I am currently not at home. When I return later in the afternoon, I promise I will post more pics. I absolutely love my Robots!! As far as the sizing, I got mine in size 39, which is the same size I wear for VPs. They fit perfectly. 

I can't wait to see your silver Robots.


----------



## mal

*Karwood*, Never mind! I found your woohoo! thread and they are gorgeous... details about sizing, please? I ordered my usual size and a half size bigger just in case. I take it they do not run small? TIA


----------



## karwood

mal said:


> *Karwood*, Never mind! I found your woohoo! thread and they are gorgeous... details about sizing, please? I ordered my usual size and a half size bigger just in case. I take it they do not run small? TIA


 
*Mal, *thanks again.The standard size  I wear for the majority of my CLs is 39. I got my Robots in size 39. I originally had my name down on the waiting list for a size 39 1/2. Thanks to *Lovely's* sizing info, I change my size order and I got them instead in a size 39. If I had not made the change, I would definitely be in the process of exchanging them for a smaller size.


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> *mal, *I am currently not at home. When I return later in the afternoon, I promise I will post more pics. I absolutely love my Robots!! As far as the sizing, I got mine in size 39, which is the same size I wear for VPs. They fit perfectly.
> 
> I can't wait to see your silver Robots.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! Karwood! They look incredible! Congrats!!!!


----------



## gemibebe

Wow,* karwood*, those are definitely "killer boots"! Super chic and sexy!

Here are some new arrivals at St. Honore. Anyone interested can contact *Greta* there.


----------



## gemibebe

More pics:


----------



## gemibebe

The last batch of pics:


----------



## justkell

ooooooooh love those sparkly MC's and the nude ones too...and are those ron rons gold metallic? very nice!!!! thanks for posting!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHHH, the black sparkly MC are drool worthy.... fabulous, thank you for sharing *gemi*! The Camel MC's are fantastic IRL...our very own *lavenderice* picked them up in SF and her legs look uber long in them!!


----------



## jancedtif




----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks *Gemi*!!!


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> More pics:



Thanks for posting *gemi!!* What are these?? Is it a bow or peak or something on the toe?


----------



## lilmissb

*Bella* I think the MC is nude from France. I don't mind the bone version of MC either. How high is the heel?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> *Bella* I think the MC is nude from France. I don't mind the bone version of MC either. How high is the heel?


 
IIRC the MC heel is 120 mm


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh drats! I thought so. Cannot walk in 120's without platforms :cry: I twist my ankle in the SG's!


----------



## sumnboutme

justkell said:


> ooooooooh love those sparkly MC's and the nude ones too...and *are those ron rons gold metallic*? very nice!!!! thanks for posting!!!



If I'm not mistaken, those look like Decolletes.


----------



## Marisa783

you're right sumnboutme


----------



## lilmissb

^^I thought they looked like decolletes too. I love them!


----------



## justkell

oooh even better, i prefer decolletes, thanks guys!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> Thanks for posting *gemi!!* What are these?? Is it a bow or peak or something on the toe?




It's like a pyramid sort of. I saw some similar at Saks in Columbus OH last week, but without the toe embellishment &#8211; called the Yokimia. I found the heel to look sort of cheap. The red part of the heel seemed to be made of plastic, instead of leather.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks Jet. Ewwww, they do look a bit odd IMO. And if the heels are plastic then count me out!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I know! Why would they do that????


----------



## Elise499

A preview of fall 2009 collection


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! thanks, Elise. Are the sneakers for men? 
Michael told me they were going to receive men's shoes soon.


----------



## BellaShoes

Check out all the _bedazzlements_!!!


----------



## Elise499

I found the pictures here but they didn't say if they are for men


----------



## ally143

Oh my!!! Thanks for the pics... Love the studs!! I hope to see studded flats!


----------



## schwinn3

Wow!  Those last ones are gorgeous!  Are they studded?  Thank you for posting


----------



## madamelizaking

A whole lotta yummy!!!! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...9BCLouboutin&ncx=n&uEm=madamelizaking@aol.com


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wowza! Thanks for posting Liza and Elise!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really really like these
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21850736


----------



## surlygirl

oh my word! those oxblood and marine VP glitters are gorgeous! off to update my CL wish list!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

must.have.dark.blue.glitter.prives


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> must.have.dark.blue.glitter.prives



I didn't see those, those are gorgeous!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Is it just me, or do prices seem to be coming down a bit - $745 for glitter VP's?  That's less than the regular leather ones!  If so, me likey


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Yeah, prices are def not as high as before...


----------



## justkell

i pre-ordered the anthracite glitter NPs and the marine glitter VPs, anyone know if the pre-orders count for the Gift Card promotion?


----------



## justkell

sdesaye put in the thread i started last night about the NPs on preorder the following:

"I'm pretty sure that the boutiques are getting multicolor as well as an aqua, burgundy and a few more colors. They've described them to me as muted jewel tones."


could there be an aqua color too??? or is that the same blue that's up on NM.com for the VPs...cause if it's different, there's gonna be a ton of glitter in my closet come fall!!!


----------



## *Lo

Jet they have some mens shoes now.  My friend bought a pair last weekend


----------



## melzy

madamelizaking said:


> A whole lotta yummy!!!! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...9BCLouboutin&ncx=n&uEm=madamelizaking@aol.com



Whew nothing I am dying to have. My wallet is safe for now. I'm not a huge fan of glitter which are the only shoes I would have considered buying.


----------



## heat97

i love the navy vp glitters--- i am a little confused and happy they are less money then regular vp's  seems a little weird right?


----------



## floridasun8

Woohoo!    Thanks for posting pre-fall!
I just pre-ordered these:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=13&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21850736


----------



## sdesaye

All of the prices are coming down next season around $25.00.  This is from the boutique.


----------



## sdesaye

Don't get you hopes up for a light aqua.  It was marine instead---as I posted in a earlier place/thread.


----------



## rdgldy

Luckily, I'm not in love with anything~


----------



## Marisa783

Elise499 said:


> A preview of fall 2009 collection



Look in the background of the 2nd pic...are those the Barbie shoes?  they also look like they are coming out in grey/silver?


----------



## Marisa783

i like those satin double platforms but i am wary of satin since i know it will get dirty...also, louboutin does make men's shoes now...peter sent some pics of them


----------



## justkell

sdesaye said:


> Don't get you hopes up for a light aqua.  It was marine instead---as I posted in a earlier place/thread.





bummer, but yay for the wallet!


----------



## CatNZ

say..... can we find the CL pre-fall trunk show pre-order page at bergdorf goodman? 

I NEED to pre-order these babies http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod83040090 but would love to avoid doing it via NM and get charged cali tax


----------



## caterpillar

does anyone know what colors are out for pigalle 120s (straight heel)?


----------



## lilmissb

^Nude patent, black patent, roccia python, black python...hmmm, not sure what else.


----------



## lilmissb

For anyone in Sydney I went into DJ's today and from memory they had the tan city, black wall st, red HP, black SP, leopard & black open clic, bone & black decollete 328 (almost bought the black but decided they made my feet look stumpy) nude stef, black sharka, black satin fortuna, hmmm, that's all I can remember for now.


----------



## lawgirl78

gemibebe said:


>


 I love the MC in this color!
Thanks ladies for posting all the photos. I'm tempted to pre-order these: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=10&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21850736
That oxblood color is gorgeous.


----------



## Noegirl05

surlygirl said:


> oh my word! those oxblood and marine VP glitters are gorgeous! off to update my CL wish list!


 


Surly~ I was thinking the exact same thing!!! I am trying to figure out how to get both past hubby lol


----------



## natassha68

Thanks for posting the VP glitter ladies , I just pre ordered the marine blue , hate having to wait till july though lol !


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ *naked* and I did too!  yay shoe triplets!


----------



## natassha68

yay !!... they are SOOOO lovely!!, I cant wait for us to get them


----------



## justkell

make that quadruplets, i ordered the marine and the anthracite NPs yesterday


----------



## meggyg8r

woohoo *justkell*!!  yay for us!


----------



## surlygirl

You ladies are going to get me in trouble! But it's so tempting with the gift card. We may be in quintuplet territory by the end of the day!


----------



## natassha68

LOL !!.... the EGC was perfect, I got some perfume and jeans, so it ended up with a 300.00 gift card, not to bad !... congrats ladies, I know these will be TDF !


----------



## meggyg8r

do it *surly*!! the colors are all gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> Luckily, I'm not in love with anything~


 
I am not feelin the love either :s


----------



## Marisa783

NAP has the Robots in gold

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/41952


----------



## Marisa783

...and black

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/41953


----------



## Marisa783

Galaxy Pass in silver on NAP

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/38863


----------



## karwood

Marisa783 said:


> ...and black
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/41953


 
The Robots at NAP are $100.00 more expensive than the ones I purchased from the CL boutique in NYC. I paid $1195 (not including shipping) for my Robots.


----------



## Marisa783

Yea, for some reason, most of NAP's CLs seem to be more expensive than retail


----------



## mistyknightwin

Those marine blue VP's are so fly! They are def. attention getters!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New From Peter











I love the Adona Lim!


----------



## slimcouture

Does anyone know where I can find the pigalle 120 with the straight heel?


----------



## JetSetGo!

They carry them at the CL boutiques and Bergdorf Goodman.

For the future, http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534-168.html


----------



## slimcouture

JetSetGo! said:


> They carry them at the CL boutiques and Bergdorf Goodman.
> 
> For the future, http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534-168.html




Thank You Jetset!!!!


----------



## Marisa783

I stopped in at BG on my lunch break. They seem to have more CLs than in previous seasons.  Some interesting ones I saw were:

Black suede VPs w/ ring lizard (?) heel and toe
Black satin VPs w/ black snakeskin (?) toe
Black kid Gino's with lizard (I think; it was some sort of black/white exotic) cap-toe
Camel and black patent HPs
Gold and Pewter (labeled silver) HPs
Black satin HPs
Pink, Natural, Blue python Rolandos 
Gold and Pewter (labeled silver) Rolandos
Nude patent Yopi
Red Dillian
Black patent Lillian
Cream kid Very Croises w/ pink heel/platform and fluorescent yellow heel/platform
Camel kid VC with camel patent heel/platform
Black and tan kid Gabins with wood heel/toe
Turquoise, fuschia, tan (or sand?) suede Yoyo Zeppas 

They still have black and red Orlans and Black, magenta, purple (I think), and red Declic 140s 

And tons others but that's all I can remember


----------



## lawgirl78

Ooh, thanks for the update *Marisa*! I may have to stop by one night on my way home from work!


----------



## rdgldy

Suede vps with ring lizard sound dreamy!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They soooo do!

Thanks for the update, Marisa!


----------



## Marisa783

no problem ladies!  also, slimcouture, i didn't see any pigalle 120s at BG today but it's possible i overlooked them


----------



## sakura

rdgldy said:


> Suede vps with ring lizard sound dreamy!



Here's what they look like:







Posted by *Chins* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-89.html#post8340141


----------



## rdgldy

They are positively stunning-who knows-maybe if they're around at the meet up time????


----------



## ashakes

sakura said:


> Here's what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by *Chins* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-89.html#post8340141




I own these. They are really pretty IRL.  Sorry, this is the only photo I have taken of them ever other than in my collection thread. lol


----------



## jancedtif

I wonder if they are still $785?  They are just so...


----------



## ashakes

^^^They were $785 when I bought them last year.  I am sure they are the same price.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Those are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

ashakes said:


> ^^^They were $785 when I bought them last year.  I am sure they are the same price.



Is it sad that "Damn that's cheap!!" just came out of my mouth??


----------



## karwood

sakura said:


> Here's what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by *Chins* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-89.html#post8340141


 

Those are truly gorgeous!!! And for that price, that seems pretty reasonable to me!


----------



## ashakes

shoeaddictklw said:


> Is it sad that "Damn that's cheap!!" just came out of my mouth??



If so, then we both are because when my SA sent me the pics last year and told me the price I said, "wow those are so cheap considering ring lizard, please send them ASAP!" lol


----------



## rdgldy

We are a sorry bunch!!  Good thing we understand each other.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Barneys has the Dillian in Blush up...but they are more expensive ($1850) 

http://www.barneys.com/Dillian/500032636,default,pd.html


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LouboutinNerd said:


> Barneys has the Dillian in Blush up...but they are more expensive ($1850)
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Dillian/500032636,default,pd.html


 
wow that's even more expensive than the boutiques!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

here is the dillian in red ... i'm not sure if i'm feeling it ..


----------



## carlinha

the dillian is a very artistic shoe, but i know i could never pull something like that off....


----------



## LouboutinNerd

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> here is the dillian in red ... i'm not sure if i'm feeling it ..


 
Me neither....the python one in the background however.....
I saw the blush IRL at SCP, and it was fab too - I think the red is just a little to OOT for me.


----------



## sara999

sakura said:


> Here's what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by *Chins* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-89.html#post8340141


OMG THAT IS CHEAP!!!!! i NEED them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Dillian would be so much hotter in red Patent. I think the shine adds so much.
They look so awesome on Asha!

I love the Python too.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

JetSetGo! said:


> The Dillian would be so much hotter in red Patent. I think the shine adds so much.
> They look so awesome on Asha!
> 
> I love the Python too.



Oooooh red patent...that would be incredible!


----------



## sumnboutme

I like the Chocolate Brown Dillians.     But they will overwhelm my tiny frame.


----------



## rdgldy

The brown seems gorgeous


----------



## Sparkles*

sakura said:


> Here's what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by *Chins* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-89.html#post8340141


 
Wow, I LOVE these!!!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

These are the absolute MOST beautiful shoes I have ever seen in my life.  I recall seeing pictures of them on the runway and my mouth watered.  Congratulations!!!!!  Those are the BEST - second to none!!!!




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> here is the dillian in red ... i'm not sure if i'm feeling it ..


----------



## **shoelover**

some pics for yah's all


----------



## **shoelover**

sorry if these are double posts.


----------



## lilmissb

How much is the watersnake HP again?


----------



## laureenthemean

Pics!

Copper VG at Saks:






Brown Dillian (modeled by *sumnboutme*):









Cate Trash, Barney's edition:


----------



## noah8077

Those brown Dillians are so yummy!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They really are.  I am officially in love with them.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Lord, I still want the cate trash!!


----------



## laureenthemean

The ones are Barneys were really cute!  There was that part in the front with glitter (we saw ones with green and multicolor), and matching strips of glitter on the side, plus that pretty pink lace.


----------



## justkell

i love that green glitter on the trash! and those brown dillians look amazing on!  and the copper VGs??  there are no words...thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! Adorable! Are thos gold and silver VP's or HP's I see behind the copper VG's?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^VPs.  Soooo pretty in silver!


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh....sounds so nice. I'm kinda liking the gold as it seems like a soft coloured gold. $795?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I didn't look at the price, but I think that's right.


----------



## sumnboutme

Barneys also has the purple satin VP, blush suede ron ron, hot pink patent madame claude, purple no barre, camel and black jazz decollete, black and blush carnaval, hot pink VGs, bone and black differas, black and pepto bismol pink patent lillians, blush dillians

Saks has Madam Claude in blue, camel and green suede, black and camel patent decollete, decollete 368 in 3 colors...and lots more that i can't remember right now


----------



## sumnboutme

oh yeah, did i mention that i'm not in love with the brown dillians?  i didn't want to take them off!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! I can't imagine wearing a shoe like the Dillan. I reckon they'd look like half my leg!


----------



## laureenthemean

sumnboutme said:


> oh yeah, did i mention that i'm not in love with the brown dillians?  i didn't want to take them off!!!


They were pretty freakin' gorgeous on you!


----------



## sumnboutme

laureenthemean said:


> They were pretty freakin' gorgeous on you!



awww, thanks *laureen*!  i totally thought they'd look gigantic on my feet but they don't...   maybe if it's still there by the end of my ban... i'm hoping...


----------



## sumnboutme

oh yeah, i'm absolutely dead tired right now but i just have to say that I had A LOT of fun with *Laureen*, *socalboo* and *pr1nc355* today!!!  we should hang out more often!


----------



## JetSetGo!

What fun! The Dillians look awesome on you, *Laureen*!!!! 

Since we're sharing, look what I tried on yesterday.
Please forgive the no polish!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Jet!* Did you get them? How'd they feel on? I'd never wear them but I do like them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I didn't buy them, I just tried them and took a pic for my husband. 
He loves them  

They were really comfortable, but I never wear shoes with my feet so exposed! They are way too much for me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow Jet you are ROCKING those Differas!!!!

*Sumn* - I love the Brown Dillian on you ... definately a ban breaker for sure!! Did you take your rolando size in them?? Everytime I see a picture of the Dillian my love for them grows stronger lol. cough cough .. you need them ... cough cough


----------



## lilmissb

Good to know they're comfortable though!!! LOL! They look great on you and I bet your husband was very happy with the picture


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, *naked* & *lilmiss*

Oops! *Sumn*, I thought those were Laureen' feet! 
The Dillians look gorgeous on _you!_


----------



## rilokiley

oh, I love, love, LOVE the brown Dillians!!! 

and *Jet*, you pull off those Differas so well!!


----------



## justkell

how did the Madame Claude's look in hot pink?? was it a gorgeous color? i've only seen them online.


----------



## Papillon

Thank you shoelover! :flower: I am still pining over the watersnake ADs & really like the Amelissa or 123 Scarpes. Hope either of those make it to sale.

Thank you for posting the pics Laureen! I  everything. The bronze VGs, sparkly CTs & the brown Dillians look AMAZING on you Sum! I really think that you need these in your life.  It's too bad about the pink Lillians looking like PB irl. The colour is so pretty on Barney's site. 

Jet -  Wowza! The Differas look so dayam sexy on you. I can see why your husband  them. Maybe you should reconsider exposing your feet for these?!?!


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks everyone  I might have to bite the bullet because 37 was the smallest available.

*Naked*, I went TTS in these which is my Rolando size, I guess.  It's weird though because I pretty much squeezed my feet into some 36.5s (No Barre, Decollete, Carnaval) and they all fit fine.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks *Papillon* & *Rilo*!

If I were to get the Differas, it would have to be on a really good sale. But, my husband would be so happy!


----------



## sumnboutme

justkell said:


> how did the Madame Claude's look in hot pink?? was it a gorgeous color? i've only seen them online.



I'm not one who likes pink but I tried those on and they were pretty smokin'...


----------



## sumnboutme

*Jet*, the Differas look great on you!!  

*Papillon* - the pink/blush lillians are actually a touch lighter than pepto bismol.  Almost like the nude but without the brown undertone.  I think those will only work on pale people like Anne Hathaway...just an opinion


----------



## sumnboutme

sumnboutme said:


> oh yeah, did i mention that i'm not in love with the brown dillians?  i didn't want to take them off!!!




  I just read what I wrote last night...  I meant, I am NOW in love with the brown dillians... sorry :shame:


----------



## archygirl

JetSetGo! said:


> What fun! The Dillians look awesome on you, *Laureen*!!!!
> 
> Since we're sharing, look what I tried on yesterday.
> Please forgive the no polish!


 
You should get them......they are awesome and we could be shoe twins!


----------



## laureenthemean

Jet, the Differas look great on you!  I was pretty tempted to try the silver ones, but I didn't feel look doing all those buckles, haha.


----------



## rdgldy

The brown Dillans and the Differas-think i'm in love


----------



## LouboutinNerd

New at Saks...

Lugguge peep toe Mary Jane (Love these!)
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1240249133654&ev19=1:21

Straight heeled (I think?) Yoyo? The color is TDF!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1240249133653&ev19=1:20


----------



## ashakes

^^^lol, was just going to post a thread quickly about those b/c I pre-ordered the yoyo 110 in rouge to compare to my red (burgandy) patent VPs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

OOoh! the red Yoyo os gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

ashakes said:


> ^^^lol, was just going to post a thread quickly about those b/c I pre-ordered the yoyo 110 in rouge to compare to my red (burgandy) patent VPs.



LOL, great minds think alike!


----------



## lulabee

*sumn*,The Dillians look gorgeous on you!
*Jet*, You certainly are rockin' those Differas! They look great on you!


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks *Papillon* & *Rilo*!
> 
> If I were to get the Differas, it would have to be on a really good sale. But, my husband would be so happy!



yeah my boyfriend too, he thinks the shoes are HOT!!!!  and now i am beginning to think so also....

and those barneys cate trashes are ADORABLE!!!!  love the glitter accents in them


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow! Love those luggage mj's. They look like they should be called Hyper Iowa's or something like that. Iowa Zeppas on steroids basically. Would love them in black though. Oh and the rouge colour is TDF!


----------



## Papillon

lilmissb said:


> Oh wow! Love those luggage mj's. They look like they should be called Hyper Iowa's or something like that.


 
I quite like them too *lilmissb* & in the luggage colour. 

The rouge colour is beautiful! Very rich & saturated. I can't wait to see your comparison pics *Asha*. 

I'm starting to want the Differas too *Carlinha*. Everyone's modeling pics are so sexy. 

*Sum* - thank you for the pink Lillian info.  I'm pretty pale (between bone & nude), just not sure about the PB colour. However, I am still certain that you need the brown Dillians in your life.


----------



## billbill

does anyone know whether the Sculpted heel of yoyo will be discontinued? the SA told me last night when i was struggling on getting the nude yoyo or not.. he said yoyo will come in straight heel only starting next season!!!
guess what.. i'm sold to the nude yoyo when i heard the word "discountinued"... pathetic..


----------



## Leescah

LouboutinNerd said:


> New at Saks...
> 
> Lugguge peep toe Mary Jane (Love these!)
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1240249133654&ev19=1:21


 
Oh man I need to find out the official style name for these - I was only thinking the other day that as much as I love my Iowa Zeppa's, I'd really like a pair in a different colour with a covered platform......


----------



## floridasun8

OH MY!    I have been wanting a pair of those Rouge colored heels for so long!  Just pre-ordered the Yoyo...thanks for posting!


----------



## Leescah

Hehe totally off topic *floridasun* - but I take it you're supporting Danny G on American Idol? His voice is just incredible!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

billbill said:


> does anyone know whether the Sculpted heel of yoyo will be discontinued? the SA told me last night when i was struggling on getting the nude yoyo or not.. he said yoyo will come in straight heel only starting next season!!!
> guess what.. i'm sold to the nude yoyo when i heard the word "*discountinued*"... pathetic..




Isn't that always the magic word?


----------



## floridasun8

Leescah said:


> Hehe totally off topic *floridasun* - but I take it you're supporting Danny G on American Idol? His voice is just incredible!!!!!



lol Leescah....I   Danny!  I know most people are Adam fans, but aside from an occasional performance, I dont care for his voice.  Danny is my love.


----------



## Papillon

Are the patent NPs here a bright coral as they appear to be on my monitor or really the hot pink?


----------



## rilokiley

^ They look like a coral to me as well.


----------



## Marisa783

I remember someone saying those are pink IRL and only look coral in the pic


----------



## Papillon

Thanks Marisa  I seem to recall that as well. Boo! They would be so pretty in the coral. 

Hi Rilo!  They really do look coral. Very bad colour representation. I'm glad that it's not my monitor. How are you? Any news on your Fiorellino SO yet? I am so anxious for them to arrive, so I can only imagine how you are feeling!  I'm going to PM you about a little invitation thingamajiggy.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think that's the Fluoro Pink.
I am so crazy about the bone color. I would love to have something in that. 
Maybe the Differas


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JetSetGo! said:


> I think that's the Fluoro Pink.
> I am so crazy about the bone color. I would love to have something in that.
> Maybe the Differas


 
do it do it do it do it


----------



## JetSetGo!

If they make it to sale....


----------



## Papillon

JetSetGo! said:


> I think that's the Fluoro Pink.
> I am so crazy about the bone color. I would love to have something in that.
> Maybe the Differas


 
Ooooh Yeah Jet! The Differas are so incredibly sexy & looked amazing on you. Of course, you know that I love the bone patent.  

I'm hoping that the Differas make it to sale too. I want a pair now after seeing all the hot pics.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I really hope the bone differas go on sale too!


----------



## carlinha

make that me 4 hoping the differas will go on sale!  but black patent for me... i wanna be a dominatrix.


----------



## laureenthemean

I kinda want them in silver, but there are so many other things I am waiting for to go on sale!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ooooh... Silver! I am always so fearful of the Specchio colors though since they rub off so easily.


----------



## laureenthemean

That's true, but I figure scuffs/scratches might be less noticeable since the Differa is made of a lot of smaller pieces, unlike the Bling Bling or Dillian for example.


----------



## JetSetGo!

True. Now you've made my decision and hopes for sale a little more challenging....


----------



## lilmissb

I agree with you* Jet,* love the bone colour. Saw it up close and personal yesterday at DJ's and it's so pretty. They only had it in the Miss Boxe and Decollete 328 both of which I'm not fussed on. The 328 made my foot look stumpy!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> True. Now you've made my decision and hopes for sale a little more challenging....


----------



## rilokiley

Papillon said:


> Hi Rilo!  They really do look coral. Very bad colour representation. I'm glad that it's not my monitor. How are you? Any news on your Fiorellino SO yet? I am so anxious for them to arrive, so I can only imagine how you are feeling!  I'm going to PM you about a little invitation thingamajiggy.



Hi *Papillon*!!  too bad- I think coral NP's would be so pretty!  I'm doing well.  I got a call from SCP on Sunday saying Paris would be able to put in blue insoles like on the Bow T Dorcet.  No word yet on when it will be ready.  Thank you for asking.  You are very sweet 

and I just PM'd you back!


----------



## Papillon

rilokiley said:


> Hi *Papillon*!! too bad- I think coral NP's would be so pretty! I'm doing well. I got a call from SCP on Sunday saying Paris would be able to put in blue insoles like on the Bow T Dorcet. No word yet on when it will be ready. Thank you for asking. You are very sweet
> 
> and I just PM'd you back!


 
Yay! I'm thrilled they are going to put in the blue insoles for you! 

Please PM/email me when they arrive so that I don't miss the big reveal okay?


----------



## ledaatomica

carlinha said:


> make that me 4 hoping the differas will go on sale! but black patent for me... i wanna be a dominatrix.


 
5 .. I wanna be a dominatrix too. Jumping on the differa bandwagon.. they are growing on me day by day. Too hot.


----------



## carlinha

rilo BLUE SOLES????? * SERIOUS?!*!!!!!!!!

that is gonne be sooooooooooooooo AWESOME!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> rilo BLUE SOLES????? *SERIOUS?!*!!!!!!!!
> 
> that is gonne be sooooooooooooooo AWESOME!!!!


 
no no ... I think she said ... Blue *IN*soles


----------



## LavenderIce

ledaatomica said:


> 5 .. I wanna be a dominatrix too. Jumping on the differa bandwagon.. *they are growing on me day by day*. Too hot.


 
Make that 6.  I feel just as you do *leda*!


----------



## Papillon

I'm thinking Dominatrix black too. 

The silver are hot too! Actually, I think all of the colours are sexy. 

Have any short petite ladies here tried them on? I'm wondering if the straps will be under my knees or make me look like a 3ft hobbit. lol

Archy said she went up 1/2 size. Is this what everyone else who tried them on did?


----------



## rilokiley

Papillon said:


> Yay! I'm thrilled they are going to put in the blue insoles for you!
> 
> Please PM/email me when they arrive so that I don't miss the big reveal okay?



Me too!! 

haha after helping me out so much with this special order, you'll be one of the first to know! 




carlinha said:


> rilo BLUE SOLES????? * SERIOUS?!*!!!!!!!!
> 
> that is gonne be sooooooooooooooo AWESOME!!!!



Sorry for the confusion, *carlinha*!  They're doing blue insoles, but the soles will still be CL red :shame:


----------



## LavenderIce

Papillon said:


> I'm thinking Dominatrix black too.
> 
> The silver are hot too! Actually, I think all of the colours are sexy.
> 
> Have any short petite ladies here tried them on? I'm wondering if the straps will be under my knees or make me look like a 3ft hobbit. lol
> 
> Archy said she went up 1/2 size. Is this what everyone else who tried them on did?


 
I never tried them on.  I was always in the mindset of the Differas are not for me, but I am eager to try them on and see what they look like with my short legs.


----------



## carlinha

i am gonna have to try the differas on at some point and then report back... i am 5'2" so pretty short also!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *rilo*, blue insoles! That's awesome, customised wedding series shoes YAY!!!


----------



## carlinha

yeah blue insoles!!!  wedding shoes FOR REAL!  when is the date!?!?!?

and does saks have the differas??   i think these may be the NYC spring meet-up purchase... uh-oh! :ninja: how do i hide them from the BF?!??!?!!:ninja:

no no no... what am i saying?!??!  i must wait until sept. 12.


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha--Melia & pishi both tried them on at Saks during the SF Play Day.


----------



## LavenderIce

Girl6 tried them on too at NM:


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> carlinha--Melia & pishi both tried them on at Saks during the SF Play Day.



*OH JEEZ LAV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * what are you doing to me?!??!?!?!!?

now i want the silver ones....

ok how much are these damned shoes??!!

maybe they will look really really bad on me.... 

oh good... i just checked saks website... the smallest size is 37.  too big.  and no silver


----------



## lilmissb

*O M G !*


I just popped into DJ's in Sydney and lemme tell you there are some happening styles going one!

All in AU$ so if you gals convert and find it better to buy from here lemme know and I can check or you can ring yourself on +61 2 9266 5544

$995 Mount St in red, black or white. Ankle strap was fine on this one
$999 Madame Claude 120 in nude or black patent (snagged a pair of nudes myself!)
$1450 Hyper Prive in grey watersnake
$1050 (I think) Hyper Prive in cherry patent
$850 Decollete 868 in nude or black patent (these might seriously be TTS as 36 had a gap in the back for me)
$775 Decollete 328 in bone or black patent
$399 Penny Girl flats on sale in khaki, grey, burgundy or black patent (the grey's gorgeous! So's the khaki)
$750 Ornirons on sale in grey, brown or black
$499 (I think) Insectika in luggage on sale
That's all I can think of right now. The girl must have hated me cos I had 7 pairs of shoes to try on in my hands! 

I don't know what Melbourne's stock is like right now though. Maybe imma can chip in.


----------



## sumnboutme

.


----------



## javaboo

OOoooo *lilmissb*! I saw an SA in Hong Kong wear the Penny Girl flats in grey and I wanted a pair but they didn't have any in stock! The nude decolletes sounds interesting. Did you see any Bilbao wedges in camel?


----------



## javaboo

Holts is having a gift card event on Saturday but I didn't see many CLs in stock.

The ones I remember were:
- Blue Glitterart flats
- black patent flats
- Black Mount Street
- Pink Patent Simple 85
- Simple Sling (not sure what the name is) in black and brown leather in 70mm
- Bilbao Wedge in Black and Red
- Sharpie in black patent (these were hard to walk in)
- Very Croise in White-Pink-Gold
- Simple 85 in a light gold/platium shade
- Black Patent VP
- Black Satin VP


----------



## lilmissb

No summer wedges for us as we're going into winter   I've got a pair of Penny flats in grey on hold in 36, I can let you know if I don't take them if you want. Only US$280 when converted


----------



## lilmissb

^^how much are the flats java?


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks *lilmisb* & *javaboo* for the report. Does DJ's or Holts have anything in python ??


----------



## javaboo

*Hlp*: I forgot to add they had Pink Roccia Python Rolandos. They did have to Roccia Python Simple 85 before but I didn't see it on display.

*Lilmissb*: I think they were like $500 at NM the last time I saw them. I would probably need a 35 though. How did they run for you?


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, I'm really liking the silver ones, but I'm thinking they'll be too small for my thick legs.


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks *java*. Is the pink python the blush pink ?? Like asha's? 

FYI - DJ's in Sydney hardly carry small sizes. The last time I went there the smallest is sz 36 

You might want to get lilmissb to check it out for you.


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> *Hlp*: I forgot to add they had Pink Roccia Python Rolandos. They did have to Roccia Python Simple 85 before but I didn't see it on display.
> 
> *Lilmissb*: I think they were like $500 at NM the last time I saw them. I would probably need a 35 though. How did they run for you?



Hey java, they ran TTS to half size up. I fit the 36's comfortably in thin stockings as well as bare feet but I could probably do TTS I felt. It'd be a bit tight but once broken in I guess it would be better. Unfortunately they don't have many 35's or 35.5's ever. I will check it out though for you. The watersnake HP's start at 37!!! It's like they're obliterating the smaller footed people all together. Seriously there are heaps of people with small feet who wanna spend money!!! *steps off soap box* 

Oh, what are the details of the sale at those stores?


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm way behind but *RILO*!!!!!!! BLUE INSOLES!!!!!!!!!!!!! Consider me one hell of a jealous gal.  These shoes are going to be absolutely perfect for your wedding.  I absolutely cannot wait to see them!!!!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you so much *lilmissb* and *meggy*!  I  you girls!


----------



## corsie

Thanks for the report *lilmissb* and congrats on snagging the nude patent MCs! Are they comfy? Also, how do the Decolletes 328 run for you?

The blue insoles sound really lovely *Rilo*! When will you be getting your dream shoes?


----------



## rilokiley

corsie said:


> The blue insoles sound really lovely *Rilo*! When will you be getting your dream shoes?



Thanks *corsie*!  No word yet on when it will be ready.  It's been about 3 weeks so far... I'm getting antsy! 

:tumbleweed:


----------



## willwork4shoes

Rilo, count me in for anticipating that reveal of the blue insoles.  That's awesome!!!!

And those silver Differa's, wow!  The only color that I've seen that I'm not sold on is the turquoise ones, for some reason I was not loving them in that color.  I'm not sold on them,


----------



## gattaca09

sakura said:


> Here's what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by *Chins* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-89.html#post8340141



Look who else has these!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Am loving the Python Differas though!


----------



## Sparkles*

LavenderIce said:


> carlinha--Melia & pishi both tried them on at Saks during the SF Play Day.


 
OMG, they are both amazing!  I don't know which one I like better...I want both!  What is the price on these again??


----------



## sumnboutme

^^$1495


----------



## lilmissb

corsie said:


> Thanks for the report *lilmissb* and congrats on snagging the nude patent MCs! Are they comfy? Also, how do the Decolletes 328 run for you?
> 
> The blue insoles sound really lovely *Rilo*! When will you be getting your dream shoes?



Thanks corsie, I am worried that the MC will be too big once it stretches...oh well! I'll see. They are surprisingly comfy! They have the tiniest platform and it doesn't actually feel like 120mm. Now if only the pigalle 120's felt like that! I'd get the nudes in a heartbeat!

The decollete 328 ran half size up for me like the old style decollete 868 so I'd go with 36 in 328 and 36 or 36.5 in the old style 868. I found my toes had just enough room in them even though they had a square toe. I guess it's because the toebox is quite abbreviated.


----------



## carlinha

new additions at st. honore... i apologize, i do not know any of the names


----------



## rdgldy

I am loving the first 3~~


----------



## lilmissb

Love the colour of the last one. Thanks for posting carlinha! BTW, spoke to Greta last ngiht and she is sooo nice!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I like a few of them but yet again, nothing for people that like lower heels!Lol!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Love the colour of the last one. Thanks for posting carlinha! BTW, spoke to Greta last ngiht and she is sooo nice!



ahhahahaa.... is someone ordering a pair from st. honore soon???


----------



## lilmissb

^Maybe.....ush:   I'll keep you updated.

She took the time to calculate the price for me too which took a couple of minutes. I love getting stuff from o/s no tax!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> ^Maybe.....ush:   I'll keep you updated.
> 
> She took the time to calculate the price for me too which took a couple of minutes. I love getting stuff from o/s no tax!



OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i wanna know!!!! 

and yes i love ordering from europe right now... esp from greta!

if you won't tell me, can i have a clue... is it on your signature list?


----------



## lilmissb

^Nope! I need to change my wishlist....thinking about the Madame Claudes. You haven't seen them in red anywhere outside the US have you? I'm also liking the shocking pinks and leopard. Really like the nude too though.


----------



## carlinha

no i have only seen red patent in the US... the leopards are at st. honore... i am thinking of them also, especially since i can't get the red patent castillanas anymore :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lilmissb

I saw a pair of olive suede castillanas on the bay if your interested. They're so pretty! And size 36.5 which is too big for me. Drats, I was hoping to source cherry patent outside the US. I might wait till they go on sale. If they make it.


----------



## javaboo

Thanks for posting *carlinha*! I love the first color of the Bilbao wedge but I'm afraid of scratches. I have the black one on hold but was thinking I should maybe get the camel. I dunno... the black one looks so nice too. What do you guys think?


----------



## carlinha

javaboo said:


> Thanks for posting *carlinha*! I love the first color of the Bilbao wedge but I'm afraid of scratches. I have the black one on hold but was thinking I should maybe get the camel. I dunno... the black one looks so nice too. What do you guys think?



i don't know about your wardrobe java, but i would personally pick the camel as that is more of a summer color for me, and this is totally a summer fun shoe!  the black one may look too harsh... but that is just my opinion!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love the camel too *Carlinha *


----------



## rilokiley

Amita from SCP sent out some pics.  I apologize if these have been posted before, but here are the highlights.


- Croc Catenita
- Decollete 328
- Dillian
- Watersnake Hyper Prive


----------



## rilokiley

Continued...

- Lillian
- Miss Loubi clutch
- Mount Street
- Roccia lizard Simple 100
- Tigresse


----------



## javaboo

Um.. that was what I was thinking but Holts only has red and black. I usually don't wear wedges with dresses so I would usually wear them with jeans, shorts, etc. Most of my wardrobe is dark colors like brown, black, grey, purple so that is why I tend to gravitate towards black.


----------



## lilmissb

I agree with carlinha java! The black is nice but what colours do you wear in summer? I still wear a bit of black but my summer wordrobe is more colourful.

update: maybe you can go with black then if you're only wearing with pants & jeans...but colour is always good. Those metallic ones carlinha posted are neutral and would go with a lot of things. My pewter SG's suit almost anything which is why I got them!

rilo, did they say how much the watersnake HP's were?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I totally forgot about those croc Catenitas!!!  

... when will they go on sale for 80% off??


----------



## carlinha

in a different life... if i had the money... THESE would be in my closet NOW!


----------



## noah8077

Holy Crap!


----------



## rilokiley

*lilmissb*- the email didn't say anything about prices.  I can definitely ask if you want 

*carlinha*- I could totally see you rocking those red ones!!


----------



## evecure

*Naked* that's the question i ask myself every day when i see another amazing pair of louboutins in stores...


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hmmm, would be good to know if you can rilo. I should stay far far away though! Maybe just for reference....


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> ^^Hmmm, would be good to know if you can rilo. I should stay far far away though! Maybe just for reference....




k I just called.  They're $1085


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks! ush:


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> k I just called.  They're $1085



for a second i hallucinated that you were talking about the croc catenitas... i was almost ready to call the boutique!!!

then i woke up....


----------



## lilmissb

^Hahaha carlinha! Got you all excited there did we?

Has anyone seen those camel peniches *java* posted overseas? I'm trying to buy out of the US.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> for a second i hallucinated that you were talking about the croc catenitas... i was almost ready to call the boutique!!!
> 
> then i woke up....


 
lol ... I was thinking the exact same thing! We need to get some sleep!


----------



## rilokiley

carlinha said:


> for a second i hallucinated that you were talking about the croc catenitas... i was almost ready to call the boutique!!!
> 
> then i woke up....



LOL I would've put them all on hold at that price! 


and *naked*, I love your new avatar!


----------



## lilmissb

^naked! Your avi!!! Did you get them??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^naked! Your avi!!! Did you get them??


 
Yes i did!  I have a reveal thread for your viewing pleasure 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-spring-flowery-reveal-come-on-in-452812.html


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my! *rushes off to see them, wants to see pic with LV NF as the red matchy matches....*


----------



## Papillon

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yes i did!  I have a reveal thread for your viewing pleasure
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-spring-flowery-reveal-come-on-in-452812.html


 

I saw them Naked!

BIG congratulations! They were made for you.


----------



## meggyg8r

the TIGRESSE!  thanks for the pics, *rilo *and *carlinha*!!


----------



## Marisa783

carlinha said:


> in a different life... if i had the money... THESE would be in my closet NOW!



I COMPLETELY agree!! These are soooo amazing


----------



## 8seventeen19

New at Saks.com
YoYo (or is this a new style? Something looks different) in Rouge with the STRAIGHT heel!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1240494272872&ev19=1:23




Hyper (?)
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1240494876159


----------



## ronsdiva

Shoeaddict- I am thinking it IS the straight yoyo. The vamp does not seem thin like the yopi.....I love it, but I already have the yoyo 85 in the same/similar color.


----------



## Sammyjoe

My nude - "Cut that damm heel down  Mr Louboutin!!"


----------



## javaboo

Does anyone know when the sales are going to start?


----------



## Butterfly*

I hope some of you have purchased the blue glitter VPs...as I'd love to see real life shots!!

I wish I could purchase them....but I'm on a major BAN!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Butterfly*, you don't need a thing. You've got the ultimate cllection!


----------



## lolitablue

Butterfly* said:


> I hope some of you have purchased the blue glitter VPs...as I'd love to see real life shots!!
> 
> I wish I could purchase them....but I'm on a major BAN!



Me, too! They are gorgeous and I think that may match our skin color, perfectly!!!


----------



## Lec8504

javaboo said:


> Does anyone know when the sales are going to start?


 
what sale?


----------



## jlinds

shoeaddictklw said:


> New at Saks.com
> YoYo (or is this a new style? Something looks different) in Rouge with the STRAIGHT heel!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1240494272872&ev19=1:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper (?)
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1240494876159



These have already been posted.


----------



## sumnboutme

javaboo said:


> Does anyone know when the sales are going to start?



usually end of may to early june...


----------



## caterpillar

^ is this for the US? must start saving now then..


----------



## caterpillar

does anyone know when sales are in europe?


----------



## sumnboutme

caterpillar said:


> does anyone know when sales are in europe?



i know Monte Carlo has a REALLY huge sale sometime at the end of July.  It's like the whole city goes on sale for 50-75% off!


----------



## meggyg8r

*butterfly* I know of at least 5-6 girls who purchased the marine glitter VP... don't worry, there will be tons of pics once they are released


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> *butterfly* I know of at least 5-6 girls who purchased the marine glitter VP... don't worry, there will be tons of pics once they are released


 
It's a SCHOOL to marine glitter VPs! 

And then after we all get our giftcards there will be another wave of new purchases! Lol


----------



## meggyg8r

That's right... I forgot!! We're a SCHOOL!

And I'm hoping there's a nice dress to match at NM that I can get with my GC--I need a rehearsal dinner dress!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> That's right... I forgot!! We're a SCHOOL!
> 
> And I'm hoping there's a nice dress to match at NM that I can get with my GC--I need a rehearsal dinner dress!


 
 ohh good idea! I'm sure they will have something

I'm hoping that a new wave of CLs will be hitting NM around the time we will get our giftcards


----------



## meggyg8r

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ohh good idea! I'm sure they will have something
> 
> I'm hoping that a new wave of CLs will be hitting NM around the time we will get our giftcards


 
Hehe.. well the GC is good for a couple months, right?  Something new's gotta pop up in that time... I hope!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> Hehe.. well the GC is good for a couple months, right? Something new's gotta pop up in that time... I hope!!


 
Yep!


----------



## lilmissb

Can I get a GC even if I live o/s?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ The GC event only went on for a day or two I believe.. it's long over.


----------



## lilmissb

I remember getting an email about it somewhere along the line. I never pay attention, maybe I should start!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Yes!!  IT was one of their better GC events as far as I can remember.. I got $200 for spending $750 I believe.  A lot of the time it's only $75 for that much.


----------



## lilmissb

^Whoa! I def should....


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ But does it work for you, being in Aus?  I don't think NM ships there do they? (I know you asked this above but I'm not sure of the answer about getting the GC either)


----------



## lilmissb

I can get them to ship to my freight forwarder in CA so should be ok.


----------



## meggyg8r

^ oh nice, then I don't see why you couldn't get the GC.. I think they just send it to the email address on file anyway.


----------



## lilmissb

^YAY!!! Coolios.


----------



## spins

carlinha said:


> in a different life... if i had the money... THESE would be in my closet NOW!



May I ask what's the name of the sandal?


----------



## ShoeNoob

Someone feel free to correct me, but I think those are croc Astradamas?


----------



## sjl83

Those are the Catenita.


----------



## dreachick2384

So I called SCP today about Alti pumps. They are getting fall's Alti pump 140 in late June/early July. Price is $795. Black and Nude patent, and pink GREASEPAINT!!!!!!!!! Kill me. I should buy the nude as they are practical, and I already have black declics and black patent VP's. But PINK GREASE! I put myself on the list for all 3. Call them and they can put you on the list. I know I was the 2nd person on the list for the pinks.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ohhh I think I may want nude ...  i can't ... i can't ... i can't..


----------



## noah8077

Pink greasepaint!


----------



## dreachick2384

Peer pressure, Naked. You CAN! 
Liam (who is in charge of putting the lovelies on hold when they come in) said they are running quite small, a full size up from US. Hope that helps the enabling!


----------



## dreachick2384

noah8077 said:


> Pink greasepaint!


  I know!!!!!!
What happens when I want to buy pink AND nude? Crap....


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Good thing I'm not fond of the alti pump otherwise I'd be there!!! Anything coming out in pink greasepaint? Desperately need something to replace my silver jolis.

Knowing me though, I'd be fond of the alti when it's all gone!


----------



## rilokiley

I love the nude Alti pumps!  The perfect combo of sexy and classy


----------



## dreachick2384

^^ I know. I actually put myself on the Alti list for all 3 colors: nude and black patent, and pink grease. Lord knows I should get the nude-Practical and hot as hell....but grease makes me go weak in the knees...


----------



## natassha68

pink grease??? cant wait to see them !!


----------



## Butterfly*

JetSetGo! said:


> *Butterfly*, you don't need a thing. You've got the ultimate cllection!



Ditto!!!  You have a ton of interesting pieces I don't have! Matter of fact, we probably DON'T have many styles in common, yet we both DO have a lot in common. kwim?


----------



## Butterfly*

meggyg8r said:


> *butterfly* I know of at least 5-6 girls who purchased the marine glitter VP... don't worry, there will be tons of pics once they are released


Yay! Good to know... Can't wait!


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> ^^ I know. I actually put myself on the Alti list for all 3 colors: nude and black patent, and pink grease. Lord knows I should get the nude-Practical and hot as hell....but grease makes me go weak in the knees...


Buy all three.  If you have to choose 2, I would actually go for black and pink.  I think nude is better suited for more classic styles.


----------



## MikaelaN

Looks like the Alti decreased in price by $30? I anticipated a price increase and for them to be closer to $900.


----------



## sumnboutme

*mikaela*, it seems that all CLs coming in are about $20-30 less...


----------



## compulsive

Pink greasepaint?! Can't wait to see!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmissb said:


> *O M G !*
> 
> 
> I just popped into DJ's in Sydney and lemme tell you there are some happening styles going one!
> 
> 
> All in AU$ so if you gals convert and find it better to buy from here lemme know and I can check or you can ring yourself on +61 2 9266 5544
> 
> $995 Mount St in red, black or white. Ankle strap was fine on this one
> $999 Madame Claude 120 in nude or black patent (snagged a pair of nudes myself!)
> $1450 Hyper Prive in grey watersnake
> $1050 (I think) Hyper Prive in cherry patent
> $850 Decollete 868 in nude or black patent (these might seriously be TTS as 36 had a gap in the back for me)
> $775 Decollete 328 in bone or black patent
> $399 Penny Girl flats on sale in khaki, grey, burgundy or black patent (the grey's gorgeous! So's the khaki)
> $750 Ornirons on sale in grey, brown or black
> $499 (I think) Insectika in luggage on sale
> That's all I can think of right now. The girl must have hated me cos I had 7 pairs of shoes to try on in my hands!
> 
> I don't know what Melbourne's stock is like right now though. Maybe imma can chip in.


 

 oh dear* lilmiss* i was trying on 20 pairs and spent 1.5 hrs there.

Ones that i can remember Sale stocks ;
- yoyspinas in black or gold leopards $421
- Fontanettes silver or red greasepaints $440
- jolie neuds yellow , pink , black $351 or $315
- Very brode in purple black / grey black $725
- They had several different flats Range between $200 - $450
- Lola blue patent $350 i think

Im heading to the city again this friday if im not sick so ill def report back


----------



## lilmissb

^Nice! I just think it's rude that they don't order 35 and 35.5!!! If they did I would be buying from there all the time.

BTW, does anyone think the Madame Claudes will make it to sale? Well I guess which styles does everyone think will make it to sale? So I can try and see which ones I should buy now! LOL.


----------



## immashoesaddict

they dont order 35's? wtf?????? 

hrm lilmiss they might depend how well they sell .


----------



## lilmissb

^Well I'm sure there's heaps of smaller footed women around! Like ME!!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

yeah there is , for what ever reason all of my gf's in sydney wear similar sizing to you lol


----------



## Pimbi77

This is one of my UHG shoes.
Can somebody tell how much they are and where in EU to get them?


----------



## lilmissb

^Aren't lizard horribly expensive these days? US$17xx?? Don't know what Paris or London have them at.


----------



## sara999

im' pretty sure i saw ring lizard simples at motcomb...i know i saw ring lizard something...don't know the price though


----------



## noah8077

immashoesaddict said:


> oh dear* lilmiss* i was trying on 20 pairs and spent 1.5 hrs there.
> 
> Ones that i can remember Sale stocks ;
> - yoyspinas in black or gold leopards $421
> - Fontanettes silver or red greasepaints $440
> - jolie neuds yellow , pink , black $351 or $315
> - Very brode in purple black / grey black $725
> - They had several different flats Range between $200 - $450
> - Lola blue patent $350 i think
> 
> Im heading to the city again this friday if im not sick so ill def report back


 
Are these the Jolie Noeud Dorcets or just the slide?  Were there a lot left?


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ *Imma* said it was the slides


----------



## noah8077

Boo, thanks savvys.


----------



## Pimbi77

sara999 said:


> im' pretty sure i saw ring lizard simples at motcomb...i know i saw ring lizard something...don't know the price though


 
Thanks for your answers. I wrote both UK boutiques an email, hope the they will reply soon.
Greetings from Berlin....


----------



## ashakes

Pimbi77 said:


> This is one of my UHG shoes.
> Can somebody tell how much they are and where in EU to get them?



I believe they are $1795 and are available at the SCP store in Costa Mesa, CA.  Some of the other EU girls will have to help you out with the price there though.


----------



## moshi_moshi

immashoesaddict said:


> oh dear* lilmiss* i was trying on 20 pairs and spent 1.5 hrs there.
> 
> Ones that i can remember Sale stocks ;
> - yoyspinas in black or gold leopards $421
> - Fontanettes silver or red greasepaints $440
> - jolie neuds yellow , pink , black $351 or $315
> - Very brode in purple black / grey black $725
> - They had several different flats Range between $200 - $450
> - Lola blue patent $350 i think
> 
> Im heading to the city again this friday if im not sick so ill def report back


 
imma - do they have a website or do i have to call or can i e-mail them?  au to usd is REALLY good and i'm sure shipping can't be too bad, i wonder about customs.  i would be interested in anything they have in a 38.5 or 39 in flats.


----------



## MikaelaN

sumnboutme said:


> *mikaela*, it seems that all CLs coming in are about $20-30 less...


 
OH I had no idea...that's great news!


----------



## mal

NM is running another EGC event similar to the one in early April  Happy Shopping! Good through April 28...


----------



## dreachick2384

Just to clarify on the Alti's at CL SCP: Talked to Reghan. They are getting 140's in black and nude patent, and BARBIE PINK, not grease. They are the only store to be getting them, they are getting one in each size. She said to be sure to get a pair, do the customer agreement, and they will charge and ship when they come in (needless to say, they have all my info for those pink babies).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Man I really can't preorder them ....  ... I want to but I shouldn't be spending.


----------



## noah8077

_do it do it do it_


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> _do it do it do it_


 
where did you come from!!! 

They're not on my list!


----------



## dreachick2384

Well, Naked, you could not do the whole thing with the customer agreement and just do the list....


----------



## laureenthemean

*naked*, you should stick to your list.  Sale season is just around the corner, and you don't want to miss out on something on the list because of something that's not.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> *naked*, you should stick to your list. Sale season is just around the corner, and you don't want to miss out on something on the list because of something that's not.


 
That's what I was thinking too ... You are always the voice of reason laureen...


NOW BRING ON THE SALES!!


----------



## dreachick2384

What would we all do without Laureen?


----------



## laureenthemean

Buy some pink Altis?  Haha.  Seriously, if they were the pink grease, I might be calling SCP right now.


----------



## noah8077

Just like to stir the pot!  You know I am all about you sticking to your fabulous list.


----------



## Pimbi77

ashakes said:


> I believe they are $1795 and are available at the SCP store in Costa Mesa, CA. Some of the other EU girls will have to help you out with the price there though.


 
Thank you so much for your help.
I already sent emails to the stores in the UK but haven't received any answer yet.
Hope to hear from them soon.
Greetings from Berlin...


----------



## ashakes

ashakes said:


> I believe they are $1795 and are available at the SCP store in Costa Mesa, CA.  Some of the other EU girls will have to help you out with the price there though.



I just received a call from SCP regarding the ring lizard simples and they are actually *$1095 *now because they requested a price change from Paris to make them more comparable to the lizard yoyo pricing. Just FYI if anybody is interested now that they are *$700 cheaper*.


----------



## carlinha

ashakes said:


> I just received a call from SCP regarding the ring lizard simples and they are actually *$1095 *now because they requested a price change from Paris to make them more comparable to the lizard yoyo pricing. Just FYI if anybody is interested now that they are *$700 cheaper*.



that's wonderful news *asha*!!!  thanks for posting... $1095 is much more reasonable in my opinion for lizard simples than $1795!!!  hope someone here gets them!


----------



## sumnboutme

that's great news *asha*!  thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

that's quite a drop in price!


----------



## ashakes

No problem ladies.  Well, I said something to Reghan last week about how the price of the lizard simples was too high considering that I paid $1395 for the purple lizard VPs so Amita asked Paris and they allowed SCP to change the price to $1095.  



Leescah said:


> Oh man I need to find out the official style name for these - I was only thinking the other day that as much as I love my Iowa Zeppa's, I'd really like a pair in a different colour with a covered platform......













These are called the *Alta Iowa*.  

The boutiques will be getting them in other colors. I know SCP will for sure have blue suede and as early as next week.  

Saks already has the black leather available in a size 37.  Some fall items should start being available very soon!  Horatio and SCP told me some will arrive this month.


----------



## cllover

oooh I like the Alta Iowa even better than the Iowa Zeppa!  I hope they come in black patent!


----------



## Chins4

'Guidolina' MJs at Browns £450
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/95793.htm


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the name asha! I like them in black. Can't wait to see what other colours they come in.


----------



## ronsdiva

Asha, thanks for the intel. I do like those Iowa Zeppas and the blue suede sound nice.


----------



## leslie_x

found these from the new fall/winter on style.com:


----------



## leslie_x

more:


----------



## laureenthemean

leslie_x said:


> found these from the new fall/winter on style.com:


These are insane!

Blue suede Alta Iowa??  I want!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^
ooohh!!!  those red suede booties  

thanks for the pics *leslie_x*

I'm going to start saving for fall


----------



## floridasun8

Ack...I hope there is still much more coming for Fall, because Im not liking any of the new styles yet.


----------



## eggpudding

Could this be the Madame Lynch??


----------



## eggpudding

floridasun, I totally feel you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Miss Boxe Strass.... 

Thanks for posting, leslie!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Leslie for the special pics !!


----------



## ashakes

eggpudding said:


> Could this be the Madame Lynch??



This has the exact same silhouette as the *Lady Page** sans bow details*.  But, it probably does have a different name since there is no detail at the vamp like on the Lady Page.


----------



## leslie_x

you're welcome ladies :kiss:! 

it's not even summer yet and I'm already looking for fall-items .


----------



## ronsdiva

I do like the pattern of the new very galaxy type shoe but none of them are really grabbing me and most are way to high for me. 120 is my max.


----------



## mal

leslie_x said:


> you're welcome ladies :kiss:!
> 
> it's not even summer yet and I'm already looking for fall-items .



Me too! Thanks for the inspiration. I usually think Fall shoes are more important than Spring and it's time to save some $$ for them. Lol at your signature BTW


----------



## jancedtif

I love the Miss Boxe Strass too!   I wonder how much they will be.


----------



## karwood

leslie_x said:


> more:


 
I like these!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks for posting these, *Leslie*.  Luckily none of them blow me away.


----------



## ledaatomica

This style is a perfect example of Mr CL's aesthetic genius. Its simple but overall a very eye-catching silhouette is created when worn..


----------



## nillacobain

leslie_x said:


> found these from the new fall/winter on style.com:


 
I LOVE these!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

jancedtif said:


> I love the Miss Boxe Strass too!   I wonder how much they will be.



Lots, not doubt. 
I could be wrong, but they look like 120s too!


----------



## laureenthemean

ashakes said:


> This has the exact same silhouette as the *Lady Page** sans bow details*.  But, it probably does have a different name since there is no detail at the vamp like on the Lady Page.


Bow details?  Explain, please!



JetSetGo! said:


> Lots, not doubt.
> I could be wrong, but they look like 120s too!



That's what I thought, too.


----------



## luxlover

i love the galaxy but i have no idea where to wear them to. the look of them are fun for clubs but one night in a club and the shoes will be destroyed..


----------



## luxlover

ashakes said:


> I just received a call from SCP regarding the ring lizard simples and they are actually *$1095 *now because they requested a price change from Paris to make them more comparable to the lizard yoyo pricing. Just FYI if anybody is interested now that they are *$700 cheaper*.



oh wow! i did not need to find out about this information...hahaha


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the miss boxe strass!!!!  

the rest I'm not 100% on which is good ... there are still many more from this season I want to get my grubby mitts on!


----------



## carlinha

it's a good thing i am not crazy about any of these....
1. too high!!!  i don't think i can walk in them...
2. still trying to catch up with past season items!!!


----------



## cllover

Sorry, if these have already been posted, but new ones (I think...) on the Saks page!

Peeptoe, tall booties:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446227145&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1241298094258&ev19=1:24

Ron Rons in red or pink:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446227126&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1241298094261&ev19=1:27


----------



## chrisirene

Thanks cclover those pink ron rons are so cute!!


----------



## sara999

leslie_x said:


> more:


i  like these!!


----------



## rdgldy

Those I like!!


----------



## Leescah

ashakes said:


> No problem ladies. Well, I said something to Reghan last week about how the price of the lizard simples was too high considering that I paid $1395 for the purple lizard VPs so Amita asked Paris and they allowed SCP to change the price to $1095.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are called the *Alta Iowa*.
> 
> The boutiques will be getting them in other colors. I know SCP will for sure have blue suede and as early as next week.
> 
> Saks already has the black leather available in a size 37. Some fall items should start being available very soon! Horatio and SCP told me some will arrive this month.


 
Thank you *Asha*! Blue suede sounds TDF!!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Has anyone seen those pink RonRons IRL?  Or what color pink do you guys think they are?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> Has anyone seen those pink RonRons IRL? Or what color pink do you guys think they are?


 

I've seen em! Very cute cotton candy! I love them!


----------



## noah8077

Hmmmm......


----------



## lilmissb

^Are you talking about the shocking pink like the decolts & MC or a lighter pink?


----------



## justkell

^^^ is it the same color as the pink suede decolletes that have been out?


----------



## cllover

I believe they are a lighter pink than the shocking pink patent and similar to the pink decollete 328. For more pics, MissPR08 has them on the Ron Ron reference thread.


----------



## justkell

^^^ thanks, but oh no, not good at all, i'm falling in love them, not good for the wallet....but good for the feet!


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh god.. that Miss Boxe Strass gives me heart palpitations!


----------



## Sammyjoe

It would be great if someone can start a 2009 sales thread of all the shoes and info going in to the sales


----------



## Sammyjoe

I would start one myself, but I am in the UK with a USA mailing address, but I would still feel sad that I could not get any bargains!!LOL!!


----------



## me961610

Hello Ladies...I came across a few new styles and colors at saks.com

Metallic Patent Simples - I'm especially digging the Rouge!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1241471419172&ev19=1:1

Metallic Patent Rolando - I'm in love with Aubergine!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1241471419228&ev19=1:39

Love Pumps
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1241471419227&ev19=1:38

MC with Ankle Strap?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1241471419260&ev19=1:62

Fringe T-Strap - exclusively for Saks...Not Liking this style!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1241471419262&ev19=1:63

Metallic Gold Yoyo Pump
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1241471419231&ev19=1:41

Enjoy ladies!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the rolandos too~so gorgeous in the aubergine.  Thanks for posting these.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks for posting those!


----------



## mal

Love the Rolando! Correct me if I'm wrong, but 100mm is lower for the Rolando, right? I'm hoping these might be wearable, ie "comfy" as this spring's model was not for me... I am going to pre-order them and see what happens. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rdgldy

Mal, don't forget to use the free shipping code.  Its good until Wednesday.

I am thinking of pre-ordering the black metallic and not stressing over sale CLs that I don't really need.  The rolandos would be a good basic black and the 100 may work out very well.  As they're due towards the end of July, they'd be a good birthday present for me too!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm loving how all the Fall stuff is trickling in.  I was hoping the exclusive fringe style would be a new take on the Para la Cruz, but it's far from being as lovely.


----------



## lilmissb

What great new shoes! Loving the metallic patent!!! Don't know if I can do rolandos though. Maybe I should go the rouge simples...


----------



## julies*shoes

I love those rouge Simples!!!  What a beautiful color!


----------



## b00mbaka

Man oh man! If I didn't already have a gazillion pairs of brown shoes, I would get these:



They are gorgeous!


----------



## b00mbaka

I think Gheaden's wife has these:


----------



## BagsR4Me

The rouge Simples are *GOR*-*GEOUS*!!!   Love 'em!


----------



## mal

rdgldy said:


> Mal, don't forget to use the free shipping code.  Its good until Wednesday.
> 
> I am thinking of pre-ordering the black metallic and not stressing over sale CLs that I don't really need.  The rolandos would be a good basic black and the 100 may work out very well.  As they're due towards the end of July, they'd be a good birthday present for me too!!



*rdgldy*, thanks I will. I know what you mean about the sale shoes, and I think the new Black Rolandos are a smart purchase, not to mention GORGEOUS!
I pre-ordered both colors 'cause I can't decide right now, but I'm really partial to the black. 
*b00m*, I don't look very good in brown and I'm thinking/hoping these will be more purply


----------



## rilokiley

ooh the aubergine is so pretty!


----------



## carlinha

i love the metallic rouge, but i am not a big fan of simples, so i hope this color/material comes in other styles... ron rons or clichys perhaps?!?!?!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

b00mbaka said:


> Man oh man! If I didn't already have a gazillion pairs of brown shoes, I would get these:
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/525/1525/0452515254117/0452515254117R_300x400.jpg
> They are gorgeous!



omg i couldnt help myself! i pre-ordered in this color and black!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

some nice shoes!


----------



## sumnboutme

i  the marine yoyos

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1241479400495&ev19=1:10


----------



## b00mbaka

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> omg i couldnt help myself! i pre-ordered in this color and black!


 
Since you are trigger happy, pre-order me a pair too! LOL


----------



## lolitablue

b00mbaka said:


> Since you are trigger happy, pre-order me a pair too! LOL



And me!!!:blink:


----------



## mal

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> omg i couldnt help myself! i pre-ordered in this color and black!


Yay *Nerdy* shoe twins X two??? Aren't they beautiful? Do you think they will be comfy? I've been mourning the (devices of foot torture) Black Patent Rolandos I had to return for months now  and I have high hopes for these.


----------



## po0hping

I looked aubergine up, wiki says its eggplant, so I guess it's a purple.  I guess my dream did come true


----------



## justkell

me961610 said:


> Hello Ladies...I came across a few new styles and colors at saks.com
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Patent Rolando - I'm in love with Aubergine!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1241471419228&ev19=1:39
> 
> 
> Enjoy ladies!




i just pre-ordered the aubergine...thanks for posting all these...so gorgeous!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Damn, ladies-we can single handedly jumpstart the economy-just show us a few new CLs!!  How many rolandos were pre-ordered in just a few hours


----------



## sara999

okay...excuse the bad photo (i took it through the window of selfridges with my blackberry). black patent vp with a yellow tip, no clue on pricing or size ranges. the colour is totally washed in this photo, it's a bright vibrant sunny highlighter yellow


----------



## ledaatomica

I think its too cute that the LOVE pumps have been resurrected from the 90s


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ledaatomica said:


> I think its too cute that the LOVE pumps have been resurrected from the 90s


 
omg!    thank you for posting this *leda*!  i didn't even think to click on it when i saw it online...  i just glanced at the preview pic (side view) and moved on...  i would have never thought _these_ beauties were brought back to life!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ They maybe the special edition shoes for selfridges department stores 100th birthday, lots of designers released limited items in the selfridges trademark yellow.


----------



## sara999

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ They maybe the special edition shoes for selfridges department stores 100th birthday, lots of designers released limited items in the selfridges trademark yellow.


that's an excellent point i didn't even consider that. now i'm 100% sure you are right!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for posting them Sara, it shows that CL are up for producing some lovely shoes when asked!


----------



## karwood

thanks for posting *me961and sara!!!* 

I love the aubergine Rolandos!  I was also hoping the fringe T-strap would be comeback version of the Para La Cruz. I would love to get another pair in a different color. Unfortunately, these are a VERY sad looking pair of fringe T-strap!!


----------



## carlinha

yeah the fringe t-strap is such a WEAK wanna be para la cruz....


----------



## laureenthemean

Those fringe T-straps look like a sad horse.


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> Those fringe T-straps look like a sad horse.


----------



## laureenthemean

Those LOVE pumps are adorable!  I like the Selfridges VPs, too, I'm a sucker for yellow!


----------



## cllover

laureenthemean said:


> Those fringe T-straps look like a sad horse.


They so do!!    The fringe is looks like it's been through the rain


----------



## Sammyjoe

laureenthemean said:


> Those fringe T-straps look like a sad horse.


 lol!

But, I know that someone on this site will get them and they will look really good worn, it sometimes is the way with CLs


----------



## me961610

I'm glad I could be of an help, ladies!  I pre-ordered the Aubergine Rolando too. 

It looks like there's a size 37 in stock! Hurry-Up...someone please get this...I can't wait to see pics of ladies here modelling this shoe


----------



## jh4200

Oh, man, I totally pre-ordered the aubergine rolandos...and the black ones.  Although I'll only be able to keep one, I think, but this way I can decide after seeing them in person.


----------



## mal

jh4200 said:


> Oh, man, I totally pre-ordered the aubergine rolandos...and the black ones.  Although I'll only be able to keep one, I think, but this way I can decide after seeing them in person.



*jenn*- exactly what I did. Why stress about deciding now???


----------



## lolitablue

I love the VPs with the yellow tip! Sara, what did you do?


----------



## YaYa3

i pulled a *jenn,* but i only pre-ordered one pair and it was the LOVE pump.  i kept thinking about walking around with my grandbabies in CLs that spelled out LOVE.  how sweet is that?  oh, what i wouldn't do for those grandbabies of mine!!


----------



## rdgldy

Nice job helping our economy ladies-keep up the good work!  I didn't order both color rolandos because I know me-I'll wind up with both!!! I don't want to be tempted by the aubergine, and I am being practical-I have the purple laminato ronrons.


----------



## ledaatomica

YaYa3 said:


> i pulled a *jenn,* but i only pre-ordered one pair and it was the LOVE pump. i kept thinking about walking around with my grandbabies in CLs that spelled out LOVE. how sweet is that? oh, what i wouldn't do for those grandbabies of mine!!


 
thats incredibly sweet. Those look so much better than the original LOVE pumps and they represent a piece of CL history. I can't wait to see yours.


----------



## ronsdiva

I LOVE those yoyos in marine and they have the straight heel! Loving those rolandos also and I like the idea of the 100 height.


----------



## rdgldy

so *rons*, what are you pre-ordering??


----------



## jh4200

Yaya, that's fantastic and so sweet!  They're going to be amazing on you.

Rdgldy, way to be good!  I swear I will too....must only keep one pair....

Especially since I'm pretty sure I'm going to walk away from the meetup with the rouge yoyos.  I love them madly, just want to take advantage of any discounts.


----------



## carlinha

^what rouge yoyos?!?!??!!?!


----------



## jh4200

Oh sweetie, how could you have missed these?!?!?!  Straight heel and everything!  The marine color is also fantastic.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446226379&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1241579544994&ev19=1:10


----------



## carlinha

^oh i saw those!  i just thought perhaps the rouge was the same one as the simples, which i totally love!


----------



## sumnboutme

i am so close to preordering the marine yoyos....i  the straight heel but i think i'll wait until i can try it on...


----------



## Vixxen

I really want to order those yoyos in both blue and red but do you gals have any suggestions what size I should get? I have no idea how they run. I wear a size 6.0 in VPs. Help!


----------



## lilmissb

I really want to pre-order some but how does it work being o/s? Do they call you or do they just ship it? Also do they notify you when they come in so you can make up your mind?

Is it maybe better to get an SA to hold some for me instore?


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> I really want to pre-order some but how does it work being o/s? Do they call you or do they just ship it? Also do they notify you when they come in so you can make up your mind?
> 
> Is it maybe better to get an SA to hold some for me instore?



They just ship them when they are in stock.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks Laureen. Hmmm, I can only get my shoes shipped to CA online....I might have to call an SA.


----------



## Vixxen

Does anyone know how the new rouge/marine Yoyos on the Saks site run? Do they size like VPs?


----------



## sara999

lolitablue said:


> I love the VPs with the yellow tip! Sara, what did you do?


i snapped the picture and went back to work haha! i am all tapped out for shoe money right now


----------



## jh4200

Vixxen said:


> Does anyone know how the new rouge/marine Yoyos on the Saks site run? Do they size like VPs?


 
I can't speak for these particular yoyos, but in general I find they run the same as VPs.


----------



## rilokiley

Vixxen said:


> Does anyone know how the new rouge/marine Yoyos on the Saks site run? Do they size like VPs?




You should post your question in the sizing thread


----------



## floridasun8

Yoyo's run TTS for me as well.  I ordered the new Rouge in my true size.  Just hope they aren't too off from other Yoyos!


----------



## ashakes

I pre-ordered the marine and rouge yoyos in the same size as my VP size, which also happens to be the same size as my nude patent yoyo 110.  My nude yoyos are from Fall 2008, but I haven't had a problem this year with any of my VPs fitting differently.  The only one was the Very Galaxy, but I think that's that particular shoe.  

I think you will be fine with your VP size. If you are worried at all, maybe order 2 sizes and then you can just return the other.


----------



## Butterfly*

I. Need. The. Miss. Boxe. Strass.


----------



## lolitablue

sara999 said:


> i snapped the picture and went back to work haha! i am all tapped out for shoe money right now


 
Not funny, missy! Now I am hooked!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Another Strass....this time the Uni Strass @ Barneys
http://www.barneys.com/Uni Strass/159016310,default,pd.html


----------



## sara999

that shoe's been in london for ages!


----------



## lolitablue

sara999 said:


> that shoe's been in london for ages!



Funny thing, I was looking for them for my niece's weeding and never saw them and now they keep popping up.  Peter was selling the black/crystals one for like $499.00 and somebody here ( I think) snatched them.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think Asha has been trying to sell the Uni Strass on eBay for a while.  It's definitely not a new style!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^I could have sworn I had seen it before!  I thought I was just going crazy.  It's weird....wonder why Barneys just put it up?  Behind the times, I suppose...


----------



## ashakes

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I think Asha has been trying to sell the Uni Strass on eBay for a while.  It's definitely not a new style!



Not that long, but yes they did not work for me.  I love the Eugenies way more.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ A fabulous substitute if I do say so myself!!


----------



## ashakes

^^^haha, yeah except I still need to wear them.  Perhaps in a couple of weeks!

I have lots if info, but I am about to head out the door for the night.  But, I will mention a few pieces of info I have gathered over the last couple of weeks.

*Claudia 120 will be priced at $835.*
*
The declic will be coming in 90 mm, so good news for those that handle the higher heel heights!

Madison boutique got the Alta Iowa in today in purple suede.  I got these so I will post better photos when they come in early next week.  But, I will post a quick photo of them for reference.

Madame Claude will be available in roccia (ring) lizard at the boutiques. I  forget the price that was quoted though.

Altadama will come in grey, plum, and black suede as well this season. $795.

Pigalle 100 mm black glitter

Pigalle 100 mm leopard pony hair

Lady Claude in leopard pony hair!  WANT!

Version of Josephines will be released this season called "Josefa".  $1025.  So, grab those original versions on Ebay if you see your size. lol

New Simple 120 in navy and oxblood! $695 (same as this season)

Rolando 120 mm will also come in a red metallic patent!  $695

Very Prive 120 mm with STUDS (black and nude) $895.

Lots of boots of course!

Archidisco 120 will be a hot shoe!  $995.

The Ernesta will be available but it has a bow along the center of your foot.  It's interesting. It will be available in black and red satin, and possibly other colors.  I'm sure this will be a beautiful evening shoe! $875.

Feticha-several colors. $695 in leather though.  $895 in pony, but not leopard.  

Ron Ron will come in metal patent as well!  Colors I saw were black, grey, pink, cranberry, and maroon glasse!  They all sound beautiful!  $565.

Red Eel VP. My guess is very similar to black eel VP that Saks had the last 2 seasons, but in red obviously.  $895.

Walibou 90, which looks like a 90 mm version of the Iowa Zeppa (black patent and grey to name a couple). $795.

Ambro Pizzo in black lace!  This looks interesting!    $825.

Feticha in EEL!  Burgandy and Dark brown for sure.  Sorry, no price!

Lady Claude 100 in pewter and gold for sure.  $735.

And, I don't have time to go into the celeb thread now, but the Lim shoe we saw worn at the Met Gala....it is called Maggie 140.  It will for sure be available in the US in lilac/navy and tan/black.  $930.  It is described as 140 mm contrast pump/glitter toe!

Again, that is just a small handful of info.  It's most of what I thought would be of interest to most of you.  



**

*


----------



## MikaelaN

That's a lot of info. Thanks Ashakes!


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks *asha*!!



ashakes said:


> *
> Ambro Pizzo in black lace!  This looks interesting!    $825.
> *




Lace??   Anyone know what this looks like?


*lilmissb*- maybe you can get the MC in roccia lizard!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you so much, Asha!


----------



## justkell

Thanks Asha! That sure is a mouthful!!


----------



## ronsdiva

Wow! Thanks for all of the intel. The red eel vp's sound fab as do the leopard pigalles. I already think the declics are comfy but the 90 would be (I can walk in the city) comfy.

The alta iowas are very nice.


----------



## rdgldy

Asha, you are a goldmine of info!  The iowa's are gorgeous-can't wait to see yours!!  So many reasons for me to resist spring/summer shoes and hold out for the fall beauties.


----------



## lilmissb

rilokiley said:


> *lilmissb*- maybe you can get the MC in roccia lizard!



 

Thanks so much asha!!! 

Great minds think alike rilo, seriously when I read that I went 
   ush: 

I'm also liking the leopard pony pigalles


----------



## julies*shoes

Thank you Asha!!  Can't wait to see the Declic 90!!!  That sounds fabulous!  And, Pigalle 100 in black glitter!   I must have that shoe!!!!  Do you know when they will be arriving?  I can already see it for holiday parties!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Asha*!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks for all the info *asha*!


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know how much the roccia lizard MC's are gonna be?


----------



## dreachick2384

Are there any pics of the new styles? I'm not sure what some of them are....


----------



## jh4200

Thank you so much, Asha - you're like our little CL spy!!!  Sounds like some good stuff, I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the info *asha*!!!  too bad, they all sound great, but i don't know what some of these styles look like... can anyone point me to a good reference source??

claudia??  FETICHA?!??!?!


----------



## sjl83

Purple Alta Iowa? Wow. I also wouldn't say no to them in red suede, silver speccio etc. I hope they add this style to the Special Order list.


----------



## CLGirl

Oooooh thanks Ashakes, awesome info.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Leescah

Oh my god. Alta Iowa in purple suede?? Asha you're killing me, I really really want those but I'm not allowed a new pair unless I sell an old pair WAAAAAHHH!!! Why oh why do I do this to myself?! LOL!! Can't wait to see your pics of them!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you so much for the price of the Claudia *Asha*. I was expecting them to be abit more than that for some reason. Can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## ashakes

rilokiley said:


> Thanks *asha*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace??   Anyone know what this looks like?
> 
> 
> *lilmissb*- maybe you can get the MC in roccia lizard!



It looked very pretty, but it is hard to describe. Things have already arrived at boutiques and retailers so I'm sure it's only a matter of time before these do.  I'm sure we will get a better pic soon!


----------



## ashakes

julies*shoes said:


> Thank you Asha!!  Can't wait to see the Declic 90!!!  That sounds fabulous!  And, Pigalle 100 in black glitter!   I must have that shoe!!!!  Do you know when they will be arriving?  I can already see it for holiday parties!!!



No problem!  Right now things are arriving and then until mid Fall usually. I'm sure the declics are a pair that will arrive in earlier shipments though.

I have tons more info, but it is also hard to give it without better pics.  I will add more as better photos come out (celebs, etc.)

Carlinha, the Claudia is the BARBIE shoe!  

And, I attached a photo of the Feticha. This is the one with the rhinestone heel, but the silhouette is exactly the same.  The versions I mentioned have no rhinestones, hence the lower price tag. 

Remember the Feticha that Shirli posted about? The one that Madison and BH is getting?  That is the silhouette!  The one with the rhinestone heel is $1295.


----------



## ashakes

Links with actual style names!

*Beaute*

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737


----------



## ashakes

Oh another style that I saw that was really cute was the *Esoteri!*  It's a "button tux bootie"!  I saw it in black/white. It reminds me of the Emily boot, but I thought it was cuter personally.  Those are *$955*.


----------



## ashakes

*Claudia *(but will come in additional colors at retailers and boutiques, for sure the Barbie pink)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1241871733947&ev19=2:6


----------



## ashakes

*There will be a flats version of the Love shoe.  $595.  *



*Et Dun:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737
*


----------



## ashakes

*Piros 120 (slouch tall boot)*

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737

I saw these would be available for sure in black, grey, and tan too!


----------



## ashakes

*Plume 120*


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1241871733949&ev19=2:7


----------



## ashakes

*Treopli*

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737



I stated somewhere that the anthracite and black glitter NPs would also be available in VPs.  

Bianca

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737


----------



## surlygirl

*Asha* - Thanks for taking the time to post all of this yummy info! Now I know the names of the shoes I'm lusting after for the fall!


----------



## ashakes

*Marcia Balla*

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Thanks asha!!!


----------



## ashakes

No problem Surly!

Oh, and the boutiques will also be getting the *HYPER PRIVE in Leopard Pony*.  They might have come in yesterday, but I didn't ask when they contacted me regarding the Alta Iowa.  They were will unpacking and I had a million things to do anyways.

*Lady Claude in leopard will be at boutiques *for sure.  I know Madison Avenue will have it.  I can't remember if Horatio and BH were going to have it too.

*Leopard will be available in the peanut wedge* too. So, I know some of you have missed that shoe in previous seasons so it's a chance to grab those.

*I can't recall the Madame Claude lizard price, but I will find out and let you guys know.

The declic 120 will also come in watersnake (black/roccio)*


----------



## ashakes

*Ron Ron 100 mm will come in glitter (marine/oxblood).  

So Private in ostrich!  YUMMY and another must!  A direct quote from one of my SAs "ONLY $1295".  Knew I would get a kick out of that. lol*


----------



## ashakes

*miss clichy 140 in leopard pony, black, and nude*


----------



## lilmissb

Oh no *asha*, I'm going to go broke trying to get all these pretty shoes! I must concentrate on just a few. Did they say what else was coming out in roccia lizard? I really want roccia lizard and ideally in pigalle 100's....but MC's will do too! LOL

Thanks for getting all the info for us!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lots of new shoes coming out!!! To echo Lilmissb, is there a lower heeled simple roccia python coming out for Fall? Does anyone know?


----------



## ashakes

^^^Didn't hear of it, BUT SAs tend to pretty much discuss the high heels with me because they know I don't buy any lower heels Louboutin wise.  It's not to say there won't be something.

*BH at one point told me green lizard pigalles in 120!*

*Very Prives will be available in nude python, roccia python, and blue python (getting the blue for sure as soon as I see a pic to confirm color lol*)


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for letting me know Ashakes!! I think the ladies are going to be really happy with the news of the leopard peanut wedges, when I first joined they were in a lot of wishlists!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

*Very Prives will be available in roccia python -* I would love these in a lower heel!!! Saves doing a SO


----------



## jancedtif

*Asha* do you know the price of the 100mm glittart pigelles? Do you have a pic?Thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

Your such a honey* Asha*, as always. I am also liking the Claudia in taupe!


----------



## ashakes

jancedtif said:


> *Asha* do you know the price of the 100mm glittart pigelles? Do you have a pic?Thanks!



$565 IIRC.  It's glitter, not glittart. Black glitter has been done before.  You can see a pair here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

But, they could be more "glittery" like the VPs and NPs.  I don't know if that makes sense, but the glitter could be more like the multicolor glitter on the NPs or even the antracite NPs that have already shipped.


----------



## lilmissb

I prefer the glitter in that ebay link rather than the glitters on the NP.


----------



## jancedtif

ashakes said:


> $565 IIRC. It's glitter, not glittart. Black glitter has been done before. You can see a pair here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> But, they could be more "glittery" like the VPs and NPs. I don't know if that makes sense, but the glitter could be more like the multicolor glitter on the NPs or even the antracite NPs that have already shipped.


 
Glitter not glittart-got it!  Thank you so much again for all of this good info!  Oh and what does *IIRC* mean?


----------



## ashakes

^^^no problem! 

Yeah, my Dorothy red glitter NPs are like the glitter on the black pigalles in the Ebay auction.  

*Have a great weekend everybody!*


----------



## jancedtif

lilmissb said:


> I prefer the glitter in that ebay link rather than the glitters on the NP.


 
Me too!  I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## lilmissb

You too asha! I'm off to bed so I will catch you ladies later on in your day! Have a good one.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ohhh lots of those sound lovely! I can't wait to spend some $$$$$!


----------



## LavenderIce

Asha,  Thanks for all the info!  Sounds like this season has a lot more to offer than previous ones.


----------



## Chins4

^Definitely. Thanks for all the lovely info Asha - I can hear my CC trying to hide already


----------



## lizzie03

Asha, thank you so much! Do you know if the declics will still be offered in the higher heel?


----------



## floridasun8

Just an update for those that ordered the new Yoyo from Saks.  I got a new email confirmation yesterday that says Order Received, rather than Pre-Order...so I'm thinking that the shoes might be in and will be shipped soon.

I was anxiously awaiting July, but was still hoping they would be on pre-order for a little while longer because my credit card is about ready to cry  lol

So, if you ordered these, keep an eye out in your email!


----------



## karwood

*Asha, *you are soooo awesome!!!!! Thanks for all this fabulous info!! We are definitely in for an exciting CL season!!


----------



## carlinha

good grief my head is SPINNING with all the new styles and materials coming out!!!! :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:

i can't take it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*THANK YOU ASHA!!!!!!!*

ladies, what is the *LADY CLAUDE*?  is this different from the claudia?  and is the *MISS CLICHY* different from clichy?   i feel retarded!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think the Miss Clichy is 140 mm


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> good grief my head is SPINNING with all the new styles and materials coming out!!!! :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:
> 
> i can't take it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *THANK YOU ASHA!!!!!!!*
> 
> ladies, what is the *LADY CLAUDE*? is this different from the claudia? and is the *MISS CLICHY* different from clichy?  i feel retarded!


 
sakura told me the Lady Claude is a full shoe version of the Claudia, like how the Lady Gres is a full version of the Madeline.  I think the Miss Clichy is the platform version of the Clichy as seen in the pics Papillon posted a while back that Ivry's getting.


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> good grief my head is SPINNING with all the new styles and materials coming out!!!! :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:
> 
> i can't take it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *THANK YOU ASHA!!!!!!!*
> 
> ladies, what is the *LADY CLAUDE*?  is this different from the claudia?  and is the *MISS CLICHY* different from clichy?   i feel retarded!


I think that the Lady Claude is like the Claudia with closed sides; basically a Yoyo with a higher heel and small platform?  The Miss Clichy is like the Alti Pump with a thick covered platform instead of one covered, one exposed.


----------



## carlinha

thanks *naked, lav, and laureen*!!!  i knew i could count on you guys...

soooo many amazing styles it seems!!!  this just confirms: *NO MORE SHOES FOR THIS SEASON!!! ** MUST SAVE* for upcoming ones!!!

ok so now plotting the *must-have fall purchase*... what's yours???


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> I think that the Lady Claude is like the Claudia with closed sides;* basically a Yoyo with a higher heel and small platform?* The Miss Clichy is like the Alti Pump with a thick covered platform instead of one covered, one exposed.


 
Before I sold the Yoyo I compared it to the MC and noticed the toebox of the Yoyo is cut lower on the sides than the MC.  I am interested to see if the only difference between a LC and Yoyo would indeed be the small platform and higher heel.


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> thanks *naked, lav, and laureen*!!! i knew i could count on you guys...
> 
> soooo many amazing styles it seems!!! this just confirms: *NO MORE SHOES FOR THIS SEASON!!! ** MUST SAVE* for upcoming ones!!!
> 
> ok so now plotting the *must-have fall purchase*... what's yours???


 
I think between your VGs and Cate Trash, you've got great styles from this season!  

I feel it's too early to plot my must have fall purchases.  I will wait until I see more pictures.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> Before I sold the Yoyo I compared it to the MC and noticed the toebox of the Yoyo is cut lower on the sides than the MC.  I am interested to see if the only difference between a LC and Yoyo would indeed be the small platform and higher heel.


You're probably right about the sides of the Yoyo being lower.  I am just guessing based on what other people have said and have not seen the Claudia IRL.

As far as fall purchases, nothing sounds all that interesting yet, but maybe my mind will be changed when I see the Maggie!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wow lots of info! Thanks Asha!!!


----------



## ashakes

Ok, I just received some photos a little bit ago.  I'm glad I'm not really into the sales because I'm looking forward to Fall shoes!

I will post them as I'm able to download.  These photos are from the Madison Avenue location. They are really busy, but if you see something you want, call them.

I was bad and added to my Alta Iowa order.


----------



## ashakes

Lots of pics!


----------



## Papillon

Soooo many new styles! Thank you Asha  for posting all of the info. You are awesome! Congratulations on your gorgeous purple suede Alti Iowas! I am really loving the style & of course, us purple lovers can't get enough purple.  

What else did you get??? 

Are there sales on at the boutiques now?


----------



## ashakes

More!


----------



## ashakes

This is taking a while, sorry!

The Madame Claude label is really supposed to be *LADY CLAUDE*.   They made a mistake when they labeled the photos.


----------



## ashakes

Still coming...


----------



## jancedtif

This one makes me weak in the knees!  Thank for posting *Asha*!


----------



## ashakes

More


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> As far as fall purchases, nothing sounds all that interesting yet, but maybe my mind will be changed when I see the Maggie!



i KNOW!!!  that one is DEFINITELY on my radar...

is this the same as the Maggie, or a different style?


----------



## laureenthemean

Asha, thank you so much for all the pictures!  The Bianca looks better than in the stock picture.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Asha* Thank you so much for sharing your wealth of information. You are such a gem. I am so excited about the Metallic Ron Rons & Miss Boxe. I want _all_ the colors!


----------



## ashakes

Last pics for now


----------



## carlinha

jancedtif said:


> This one makes me weak in the knees!  Thank for posting *Asha*!



i agree *jancedtif*!!!  OMY i LOVE this one!!!  looks crazy high though and i don't know if i will be able to walk in them....


----------



## YaYa3

*asha,*


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you so much Asha!  It's nice to see what we have to look forward to.


----------



## carlinha

what material is this made of??!?!  CROC???

i DIE!!! 





LOVE the red color of the Bianca also!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wonderful pics!!!! Are there any lower heeled lovelies?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I do like these in both colours!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks Asha!!!!!!!!

OMG I want the glitter Miss Boxe (if that's what it's called)!!  I think I may get more wear out of those than the glitter VPs! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I take it back!!! I have just spotted some great ones you posted!! Thanks!!


----------



## ashakes

I was bad and these are the 3 I bought:

*Lady Claude in leopard
Very Prive Anthracite Glitter
Alta Iowa Purple Suede*

No problem posting.  They were busy taking the photos so I just got them today.  

I have a feeling the Lady Claude in leopard will go fast.  I actually like the new leopard print. My SO hates exotics and leopards.  So, I got rid of any leopard CLs I had bought.  I could never do that to my exotics.  I couldn't resist these though, especially with the red tip.  He will have to deal with them.


----------



## Chins4

carlinha said:


> what material is this made of??!?! CROC???
> 
> i DIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the red color of the Bianca also!


 
One of the Paris boutiques (think it was JJR or St Honore?) had this finish when I was there in March - it was beautiful IRL. i think they had Simples.........


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks for the pics Asha!  I'll see some of these styles in a couple of hours!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, the Piros look like they might actually work for me!


----------



## jancedtif

Sorry to ask again Asha, but do you know the price of the glitter Miss boxe and the leapord LC?  Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks for the photos!! The CROCS are just WONDERFUL! 

I am very thankful that nothing caught me eye


----------



## carlinha

^great purchases ASHA!!!

loving that lady claude in leopard pony!!!  the leopard print is really well done this time...

hmmm.... damn.... damn.... damn....


----------



## LavenderIce

sumnboutme said:


> Thanks for the pics Asha! I'll see some of these styles in a couple of hours!


 
D--You better post some pics too!


----------



## Chins4

ashakes said:


> I was bad and these are the 3 I bought:
> 
> *Lady Claude in leopard*
> *Very Prive Anthracite Glitter*
> *Alta Iowa Purple Suede*
> 
> No problem posting. They were busy taking the photos so I just got them today.
> 
> I have a feeling the Lady Claude in leopard will go fast. I actually like the new leopard print. My SO hates exotics and leopards. So, I got rid of any leopard CLs I had bought. I could never do that to my exotics. I couldn't resist these though, especially with the red tip. He will have to deal with them.


 
Beautiful choices Asha - congrats!! Did you find the sizing/fit on the Alta Iowas differed from the Iowa Zeppas?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I like these!!


----------



## ashakes

jancedtif said:


> Sorry to ask again Asha, but do you know the price of the glitter Miss boxe and the leapord LC?  Thanks!



The leopard LC is 8 something. My SA told me, but I was half paying attention as I was contemplating a size 39.5 or 40. lol

I have no clue on the glitter Miss Boxe as I only asked about the 2 additional ones I bought.

VP Glitter is $775 (as corrected on NM).  That is what I have seen in lookbooks as well.  Saks online never corrected the price of $745, which is nice.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks for the piccies and fab choices* Asha*!!! I really love the leopard Lady Claude.


----------



## jancedtif

No problem!  Love your new additions *Asha*!  Can't wait to see them and get your feedback!


----------



## ashakes

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, the Piros look like they might actually work for me!



They are "slouchy" boots so I agree!

Have fun shopping Debbie!  SCP should have the Alta Iowa in blue suede too.  

I wear the same size in all of my CLs, with the exception of the pigalles.  I actually was wearing my *No Barre* earlier (trying to decide what to wear out) and I realized they are just the concealed platform version of the *Alta Iowa*.    If they aren't, they are pretty darn close. So, I wear my VP/NP size in NB and the Alta Iowa.


----------



## labellavita27

does the lady claude and madame claude have a small hidden platform?


----------



## LavenderIce

labellavita27 said:


> does the lady claude and madame claude have a small hidden platform?


 
Yes, they do.  The platform is teeny, tiny compared to the single platform styles such as the VP.


----------



## labellavita27

*is this at the boutique's NOW? I really want a rounded toe shoe in metallic red ...*


ashakes said:


> ^^^haha, yeah except I still need to wear them.  Perhaps in a couple of weeks!
> 
> I have lots if info, but I am about to head out the door for the night.  But, I will mention a few pieces of info I have gathered over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> *Claudia 120 will be priced at $835.*
> *
> The declic will be coming in 90 mm, so good news for those that handle the higher heel heights!
> 
> Madison boutique got the Alta Iowa in today in purple suede.  I got these so I will post better photos when they come in early next week.  But, I will post a quick photo of them for reference.
> 
> Madame Claude will be available in roccia (ring) lizard at the boutiques. I  forget the price that was quoted though.
> 
> Altadama will come in grey, plum, and black suede as well this season. $795.
> 
> Pigalle 100 mm black glitter
> 
> Pigalle 100 mm leopard pony hair
> 
> Lady Claude in leopard pony hair!  WANT!
> 
> Version of Josephines will be released this season called "Josefa".  $1025.  So, grab those original versions on Ebay if you see your size. lol
> 
> New Simple 120 in navy and oxblood! $695 (same as this season)
> 
> Rolando 120 mm will also come in a red metallic patent!  $695
> 
> Very Prive 120 mm with STUDS (black and nude) $895.
> 
> Lots of boots of course!
> 
> Archidisco 120 will be a hot shoe!  $995.
> 
> The Ernesta will be available but it has a bow along the center of your foot.  It's interesting. It will be available in black and red satin, and possibly other colors.  I'm sure this will be a beautiful evening shoe! $875.
> 
> Feticha-several colors. $695 in leather though.  $895 in pony, but not leopard.
> 
> Ron Ron will come in metal patent as well!  Colors I saw were black, grey, pink, cranberry, and maroon glasse!  They all sound beautiful!  $565.
> 
> Red Eel VP. My guess is very similar to black eel VP that Saks had the last 2 seasons, but in red obviously.  $895.
> 
> Walibou 90, which looks like a 90 mm version of the Iowa Zeppa (black patent and grey to name a couple). $795.
> 
> Ambro Pizzo in black lace!  This looks interesting!    $825.
> 
> Feticha in EEL!  Burgandy and Dark brown for sure.  Sorry, no price!
> 
> Lady Claude 100 in pewter and gold for sure.  $735.
> 
> And, I don't have time to go into the celeb thread now, but the Lim shoe we saw worn at the Met Gala....it is called Maggie 140.  It will for sure be available in the US in lilac/navy and tan/black.  $930.  It is described as 140 mm contrast pump/glitter toe!
> 
> Again, that is just a small handful of info.  It's most of what I thought would be of interest to most of you.
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *


----------



## javaboo

Thanks for all the pictures *Asha*!

The Vegas store had these in March and they were like $5K, its gold croc with splashes of pink accent on them


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^ The material is called "*croco oro antik" 
*
Also comes in the *Decollete 868*.......price is probably just as exorbitant


----------



## dreachick2384

Asha, thanks for posting the pics! What boutique are these pics from?

Nevermind, I now see they are from madison.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I love the metallic Miss Boxe!


----------



## julies*shoes

ashakes said:


> $565 IIRC. It's glitter, not glittart. Black glitter has been done before. You can see a pair here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> But, they could be more "glittery" like the VPs and NPs. I don't know if that makes sense, but the glitter could be more like the multicolor glitter on the NPs or even the antracite NPs that have already shipped.


 
I am really wanting the glitter like on the black glitter VPs and Miss Boxe in the pictures...  That would be wonderful!!!


----------



## julies*shoes

Thank you so much for the pics Asha!!!  My head is swooning over all the beautiful glitter!!!


----------



## julies*shoes

For those of you interested in the Declic 90, I called to find out what colors will be available.  They are getting them in black metal patent, cranberry metal patent, silver metal patent, nude metal patent (the color of the New Simple 90 in Asha's pics), nude python and roccia python.  I can't wait to see them!!!  He said that almost all of the patent this year will be the metal patent.  It is official, no more sale shoes for me, I am waiting on the new arrivals!


----------



## floridasun8

A Declic 90 sounds fabulous...ONLY if they have normal heels and not the chunky ones.  Asha, do you have any info on the heel?  Wondering if they will be like the VP heels which I dont like.
I've been dying for a pair of Declics, but the 120s are too high.
Cant wait to see all these new beauties!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks asha, I'm drooling over the croc even though I'll never be able to afford it! Do they ever go on sale??


----------



## julies*shoes

floridasun8 said:


> A Declic 90 sounds fabulous...ONLY if they have normal heels and not the chunky ones. Asha, do you have any info on the heel? Wondering if they will be like the VP heels which I dont like.
> I've been dying for a pair of Declics, but the 120s are too high.
> Cant wait to see all these new beauties!


 
I spoke to Madison about these shoes.  They don't have them yet but said he would email me pics as soon as they arrive.  He said he is almost sure the heel will be thinner than on the New Simple 90.  YEAH!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks for these pics Asha.

I am in love with the guepard pony.  I didn't think that CL could improve on that print, but he just did.


----------



## mal

Thanks, *asha*- what a treat! I agree with several others, I now have my sights set on Fall styles! Look forward to more pics.
*lilmiss*, good morning!


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks again for the intel Asha!  

I tried on the Piros (too big in the calf, awkward shaft length).  SCP had the Lady Claude in black and leaopard (they are also expecting marron glace), Marron Glace (its like a metallic patent brown - great for darker ladies) ron ron, anthracite and muted gold glitter NPs (TDF), red and marine glitter simples(?), new yoyo (straight heel) in black, the sad-looking fringe-y shoe which actually looked better on.

They are receiving 2 more shipments next week but they didn't really know what was coming.

I tried on the Differa (not for me, my ankles are too skinny that the shoe was flip-flopping about), the Paquita, the Madame Claude in Red (totally does not even come close to the Lady Claude), the Piros, the Marron Glace Ron Ron, the anthracite NP (really, really tempting), and the Lady Claude.  No pics though, sorry.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the info! Did you get something *Sumn*?


----------



## julies*shoes

sumnboutme said:


> Thanks again for the intel Asha!
> 
> I tried on the Piros (too big in the calf, awkward shaft length). SCP had the Lady Claude in black and leaopard (they are also expecting marron glace), Marron Glace (its like a metallic patent brown - great for darker ladies) ron ron, anthracite and muted gold glitter NPs (TDF), red and marine glitter simples(?), new yoyo (straight heel) in black, the sad-looking fringe-y shoe which actually looked better on.
> 
> They are receiving 2 more shipments next week but they didn't really know what was coming.
> 
> I tried on the Differa (not for me, my ankles are too skinny that the shoe was flip-flopping about), the Paquita, the Madame Claude in Red (totally does not even come close to the Lady Claude), the Piros, the Marron Glace Ron Ron, the anthracite NP (really, really tempting), and the Lady Claude. No pics though, sorry.


 
Red glitter?  Wow!  Were the glitter Simpes the 100mm?


----------



## sumnboutme

julies*shoes said:


> Red glitter?  Wow!  Were the glitter Simpes the 100mm?



They were definitely a higher heel but I wasn't really paying attention so I'm not sure if they were Simples or New Simples.  Sorry....


----------



## julies*shoes

I saw these in the pre-fall section of the NM site.  Does anyone know what they are?  It looks like a 100mm heel with a double platform.  Can't figure out what it is...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737


----------



## sumnboutme

^^those look like a lower-heeled catenita

btw, the lady claudes are also available in marine, oxblood and another color - the boutiques didn't order these colors but they might be only be available at other stores...


----------



## LavenderIce

sumnboutme said:


> Thanks again for the intel Asha!
> 
> I tried on the Piros (too big in the calf, awkward shaft length). SCP had the Lady Claude in black and leaopard (they are also expecting marron glace), Marron Glace (its like a metallic patent brown - great for darker ladies) ron ron, anthracite and muted gold glitter NPs (TDF), red and marine glitter simples(?), new yoyo (straight heel) in black, the sad-looking fringe-y shoe which actually looked better on.
> 
> They are receiving 2 more shipments next week but they didn't really know what was coming.
> 
> I tried on the Differa (not for me, my ankles are too skinny that the shoe was flip-flopping about), the Paquita, *the Madame Claude in Red (totally does not even come close to the Lady Claude*), the Piros, the Marron Glace Ron Ron, the anthracite NP (really, really tempting), and the Lady Claude. No pics though, sorry.


 
Thanks for the report and conrats on your new purchase, but me, my premenstrual emotions, my feet and my red patent MCs are hurt by your comment.  :cry:


----------



## laureenthemean

*sumn*, were the calves of the Piros huge on you, or just a little loose?


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the report and conrats on your new purchase, but me, my premenstrual emotions, my feet and my red patent MCs are hurt by your comment.  :cry:



ooops, sorry... didn't mean to offend anyone   if it makes you feel any better, i still want the MCs 



jancedtif said:


> Thanks for the info! Did you get something Sumn?



didn't mean to ignore you *jance*....i got the lady claudes in black patent



laureenthemean said:


> sumn, were the calves of the Piros huge on you, or just a little loose?



um, they were HUGE...i could've easily stuck my other foot in there...well not really, but they were HUGE.  If I were wearing skinny jeans tucked in, I would've looked funny...


----------



## laureenthemean

sumnboutme said:


> um, they were HUGE...i could've easily stuck my other foot in there...well not really, but they were HUGE.  If I were wearing skinny jeans tucked in, I would've looked funny...


Hm, sounds like good news for me!


----------



## julies*shoes

OMG!!!  Here is a pic of the gold glitter NPs at SCP.  TDF!!


----------



## julies*shoes

And here are the VP and Ron Ron glitter from SCP in black and marine..


----------



## sumnboutme

i can't see pics...


----------



## LavenderIce

Peter Tay sent them out.  You've probably saw them at SCP today.


----------



## julies*shoes

Hummm...I see them but maybe I did something wrong.  Here they are all together...















http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=764990&stc=1&d=1241936517


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> Peter Tay sent them out.  You've probably saw them at SCP today.



LOL, I did.  nm....


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the report and conrats on your new purchase, but me, my premenstrual emotions, my feet and my red patent MCs are hurt by your comment.  :cry:


Aw, I still kinda prefer the MC over the LC.


----------



## lilmissb

I love the MC too Lav! But if the LC comes out in metal patent I may have to get one....


----------



## jancedtif

sumnboutme said:


> ooops, sorry... didn't mean to offend anyone  if it makes you feel any better, i still want the MCs
> 
> 
> 
> didn't mean to ignore you *jance*....i got the lady claudes in black patent


 
No problem *Sumn*!  You made a great decision!  Do you think the platform is more or less the same as the one on the MCs?  Also what's the height on the LCs?  I can only do up to 100 mm w/o the platform.  Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks Laureen!  I'm counting on you, you're one of my co-pilots.


----------



## ashakes

*Madame Claude in lizard will be $1095.

Python Very Prives will be $1255.*


----------



## ashakes

julies*shoes said:


> I saw these in the pre-fall section of the NM site.  Does anyone know what they are?  It looks like a 100mm heel with a double platform.  Can't figure out what it is...
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737



They are called *Cathay* and are a 100 mm double platform as you stated.  

Congrats sumn on your black patent Lady Claude!  Were they comfy?   I have only tried on the MC, but they were a pair from the NM trunk show so they weren't the right size.  Just wondering since I have the geupard ones coming.


----------



## sara999

ashakes said:


> ^^^haha, yeah except I still need to wear them.  Perhaps in a couple of weeks!
> 
> I have lots if info, but I am about to head out the door for the night.  But, I will mention a few pieces of info I have gathered over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> *Claudia 120 will be priced at $835.*
> *
> The declic will be coming in 90 mm, so good news for those that handle the higher heel heights!
> 
> Madison boutique got the Alta Iowa in today in purple suede.  I got these so I will post better photos when they come in early next week.  But, I will post a quick photo of them for reference.
> 
> Madame Claude will be available in roccia (ring) lizard at the boutiques. I  forget the price that was quoted though.
> 
> Altadama will come in grey, plum, and black suede as well this season. $795.
> 
> Pigalle 100 mm black glitter
> 
> Pigalle 100 mm leopard pony hair
> 
> Lady Claude in leopard pony hair!  WANT!
> 
> Version of Josephines will be released this season called "Josefa".  $1025.  So, grab those original versions on Ebay if you see your size. lol
> 
> New Simple 120 in navy and oxblood! $695 (same as this season)
> 
> Rolando 120 mm will also come in a red metallic patent!  $695
> 
> Very Prive 120 mm with STUDS (black and nude) $895.
> 
> Lots of boots of course!
> 
> Archidisco 120 will be a hot shoe!  $995.
> 
> The Ernesta will be available but it has a bow along the center of your foot.  It's interesting. It will be available in black and red satin, and possibly other colors.  I'm sure this will be a beautiful evening shoe! $875.
> 
> Feticha-several colors. $695 in leather though.  $895 in pony, but not leopard.
> 
> Ron Ron will come in metal patent as well!  Colors I saw were black, grey, pink, cranberry, and maroon glasse!  They all sound beautiful!  $565.
> 
> Red Eel VP. My guess is very similar to black eel VP that Saks had the last 2 seasons, but in red obviously.  $895.
> 
> Walibou 90, which looks like a 90 mm version of the Iowa Zeppa (black patent and grey to name a couple). $795.
> 
> Ambro Pizzo in black lace!  This looks interesting!    $825.
> 
> Feticha in EEL!  Burgandy and Dark brown for sure.  Sorry, no price!
> 
> Lady Claude 100 in pewter and gold for sure.  $735.
> 
> And, I don't have time to go into the celeb thread now, but the Lim shoe we saw worn at the Met Gala....it is called Maggie 140.  It will for sure be available in the US in lilac/navy and tan/black.  $930.  It is described as 140 mm contrast pump/glitter toe!
> 
> Again, that is just a small handful of info.  It's most of what I thought would be of interest to most of you.
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *


man asha. you deserve a cake or cookies, you are always so helpful to all o fus


----------



## ashakes

floridasun8 said:


> A Declic 90 sounds fabulous...ONLY if they have normal heels and not the chunky ones.  Asha, do you have any info on the heel?  Wondering if they will be like the VP heels which I dont like.
> I've been dying for a pair of Declics, but the 120s are too high.
> Cant wait to see all these new beauties!



I don't think the heels look chunky.

They look more like the heel on these:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732

And, definitely not the heel on these:

http://www.barneys.com/No Prive 90/...cse&utm_campaign=shopstyle08&source=shopstyle


----------



## sumnboutme

jancedtif said:


> No problem *Sumn*!  You made a great decision!  Do you think the platform is more or less the same as the one on the MCs?  Also what's the height on the LCs?  I can only do up to 100 mm w/o the platform.  Thanks!



The platform (if you can call it that) and heel height (120mm) is exactly the same as the MCs.




ashakes said:


> Congrats sumn on your black patent Lady Claude! Were they comfy? I have only tried on the MC, but they were a pair from the NM trunk show so they weren't the right size. Just wondering since I have the geupard ones coming.




Thanks *asha*!  They are extremely comfy, I think they're more comfy than the MCs.  You're going to love your ponys!  And I also tried on the anthracite NP that you're getting...TDF!


----------



## lilmissb

ashakes said:


> *Madame Claude in lizard will be $1095.
> 
> Python Very Prives will be $1255.*



Thank you *asha!*


----------



## labellavita27

LavenderIce how are your madame claudes? I wanted to know how comfortable they are and if they pinch in toe box?


----------



## LavenderIce

They're comfortable for the height, as far as pinching, they don't pinch anymore than other CL styles.


----------



## natassha68

New CL's... Barney's NY city .... looks like a reissue josephine??


----------



## natassha68

Also, glitter ron ron's, and alta iowa's (beige, black & aubergine suede), and a lace up style


----------



## surlygirl

natassha68 said:


> New CL's... Barney's NY city .... looks like a reissue josephine??


 
 Is this the double platform Josefa?!?! Love the grey!


----------



## natassha68

Looks like a HP platform, and I think its taupe w/ rose gold trim?? the other looks dark beige w/ metallic taupe trim??


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thanks for posting, *natassha*! I love them!


----------



## jancedtif

natassha68 said:


> New CL's... Barney's NY city .... looks like a reissue josephine??


 
Do you have a price on these *Natassha*?  Thanks for posting!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I thought I read in this thread that they would be $1075 or somewhere in that range. Although, I'm hoping they don't break the 4-digit price barrier!


----------



## surlygirl

ashakes said:


> *Version of Josephines will be released this season called "Josefa". $1025. So, grab those original versions on Ebay if you see your size. lol*


 
asha posted the price ... $1025!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Surly*!   Like you, I love the grey ones too.  Why must they be four digets? Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting Natassha!  I was curious to see what colors the Josefa's would be coming in.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh, I like the lace-up oxford! 
Thanks for posting, Natassha!


----------



## carlinha

thanks for posting *natassha*!  i am liking the josefas!


----------



## natassha68

You Ladies are more then welcome


----------



## rdgldy

I am so glad I already have the josephines-my wallet is real happy


----------



## carlinha

^oh not mine!!!

grrr... too many great new shoes coming out... my head is spinning , and my wallet is screaming!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy said:


> I am so glad I already have the josephines-my wallet is real happy




I am so jealous!


----------



## lolitablue

Have this been posted?  They are super cool HP from Peter!!

$920


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> ^oh not mine!!!
> 
> grrr... too many great new shoes coming out... my head is spinning , and my wallet is screaming!


 
I know!  I need to pace myself.


----------



## noah8077

lolitablue said:


> Have this been posted? They are super cool HP from Peter!!
> 
> $920


 
*sings*  I LOVE THESE


----------



## carlinha

where do people get new CL updates/pics from?  the boutiques?  the department stores?  individual SAs?

i get mine from st. honore (greta) and peter tay

i also used to get them from SCP (reghan), but lately i have not gotten any emails from her... just the pix from Peter Tay, who i know gets the pics from SCP... has anyone else been getting Fall 2009 pics from SCP?  have i dropped out of the mailing list??!?!?!

and how do i get onto other boutique mailing lists??!?!?!  do i need to have purchased from them?


----------



## LavenderIce

^I think it depends on the SA you work with or have bought from.  I'm sure if you contact an individual SA at the boutiques or other retailers, they'll put you on their list.


----------



## natassha68

All from SCP,ask for Jordan .. sorry, I got these pics yesterday, here they are


----------



## natassha68

More from SCP


----------



## savvysgirl

This is another thread i must be banned from!

Thank you *natassha* for the piccies.


----------



## natassha68

a few more


----------



## natassha68

lastly


----------



## natassha68

savvysgirl said:


> This is another thread i must be banned from!
> 
> Thank you *natassha* for the piccies.


----------



## JetSetGo!

More beautiful shoes.... 
Thanks, Natassha & Lolita!


----------



## lilmissb

Great pics!


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> More beautiful shoes....
> Thanks, Natassha & Lolita!


 
Oh, *Jet*, you are welcome!! Thanks for posting girlysigh! _*This is my current favorite smilie!! *_  _*It is so me right now, for a lot of reasons!!*_


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks for the pictures Natassha.


----------



## surlygirl

Hmmm ... I'm really liking the slouchy, suede boot and the lady claude in both the black patent and pony hair! Girly sigh, indeed! Thanks for the pictures, Natassha.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I like the black and white love flats more than the red and black love flats
Thanks for the pics! I also like the slouchy boots, maybe just a bit lower. A nice thing for ladies is the use of pony hair in lots of the shoes this season.


----------



## cfellis522

Ahhh, I like the slouchy boots!  I just love Fall!  I can't wait to see what other styles of boots come out this Fall!  I am sure my husband is groaning as I type this!  LoL

Cara


----------



## karwood

Thanks *ashakes, natassha and Lolita *for updating and posting all these new fabulous CLs !!! Definitely alot of gorgeous styles are coming out!


----------



## surlygirl

I need to see that Bianca pump in person!!! The proportions look a little off, but could it be the angle of the picture? The rouge patent is so pretty! I keep coming back to this thread to look at the Josefas, the slouch boots, the love flats, Lady Claudes and the Biancas!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Biancas are totally growing on me. I think I love them.


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> The Biancas are totally growing on me. I think I love them.


 
That shoe in several different colors would be lovely!!!


----------



## eggpudding

cfellis522 said:


> Ahhh, I like the slouchy boots! I just love Fall! I can't wait to see what other styles of boots come out this Fall! I am sure my husband is groaning as I type this! LoL
> 
> Cara


 
LOL Cara, your amazing boot collection is ever expanding! ITA, cannot wait to see the boots!


----------



## sumnboutme

The slouchy boots are not cute IRL...


----------



## lilmissb

^Really, they look cute in the photo. What a shame!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^yeah, i tried them on.  the shaft is an awkward length and the calf was way too big... i'm sure they'll have more boots to come though...


----------



## carlinha

i love too many of the new styles....


----------



## sara999

ahem. well i feel like the slouchy one will finally be a CL boot for us normal calf girls!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> i love too many of the new styles....


 
I'm not feelin the love yet ... It's making me :cry:

What are you loving????


----------



## sumnboutme

i want the josefa.


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm not feelin the love yet ... It's making me :cry:
> 
> What are you loving????



the blue suede alta iowas, the maggie, the leopard lady claude, the marine glitter VPs, the anthracite & gold glitter NPs, the josefas... hmmm.... what DON'T i like ush:ush:ush:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> the blue suede alta iowas, the maggie, the leopard lady claude, the marine glitter VPs, the anthracite & gold glitter NPs, the josefas... hmmm.... what DON'T i like ush:ush:ush:


 
uh oh! hehhehe. The josefas are pretty ... but I think I'd need to see them IRL.

You are going to be in trouble this season ... poor Carlinha! and you know there MUST be more to come???


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You are going to be in trouble this season ... poor Carlinha! and you know there MUST be more to come???



that's why i'm holding back... i don't wanna jump the gun and then find there are more styles which i will love even more!!!


----------



## lolitablue

The tiger HP got my attention!!  I just wish that I get to try them on before they sell out!!


----------



## LavenderIce

lolita-Why don't you try on a regular HP at Saks, NM, etc. for sizing then call the boutique for it?


----------



## lolitablue

LavenderIce said:


> lolita-Why don't you try on a regular HP at Saks, NM, etc. for sizing then call the boutique for it?



Local Saks does not carry them and NM only has the Patent.  Sizing is not an issue is the thicker platform, smaller toebox and my chubby toes!

Will call tomorrow, my NM may be able to help with this, too!!

Thank you, *Lav!*


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome!


----------



## ShoeBunny

natassha68 said:


> lastly


 

Peter called these simples 'Goa'.... anyone know what that means?


----------



## carlinha

ShoeBunny said:


> Peter called these simples 'Goa'.... anyone know what that means?



i think it's the metallic nappa, for some reason that material is called goa


----------



## ShoeBunny

^^ it looks textured, no?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yeah, it looks a little weathered to me. It's pretty.


----------



## **shoelover**

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm not feelin the love yet ... It's making me :cry:
> 
> What are you loving????



I'm with you here naked not feeling any tingles for the collection..


----------



## Sammyjoe

These would be lovely in a lower heel! Why Mr Louboutin Why!!!!!!


----------



## CatNZ

ashakes said:


> *Very Prive 120 mm with STUDS (black and nude) $895.*


 

a little late on the new season train  does anyone have pictures of these?   assuming it's kid leather right?


----------



## billbill

visited the CL shop in Hong Kong last night to take a look on the new pre-fall collections. after flipping all the 10 pages pf photos, with my poor memory i only recall the followings
- ox blood patent yoyo 85 
- light lilac python VP (around HK$9xxx) <-- 
- nude ostrich yoyo
- glitter NP in grey (same as that in neiman site)
- something like lace VP (but all black or all white, not nude/black)

ox blood is like dark red, which the store manager said this color will be used in a few styles

actually, you can only see photos now. some samples will be available by mid-June for pre-order.. 

so if you plan to visit Hong Kong by June, remember to stop by to take a look on pre-fall.. and the SALE!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks billbill!  I would love to see a picture of the light lilac python VP as well as the lace VP.


----------



## billbill

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks billbill! I would love to see a picture of the light lilac python VP as well as the lace VP.


 
sure will do. i kept asking jeffy (the store manager) on what it'll look like, what shades of lilac etc. and the tip is also in lilac.. so lovely 

they offered pre-order program last time, discount level is 15% off (opposed to 10% off normally with the card). hope they'll do the same this time..


----------



## caterpillar

has anyone heard any info about new pigalle 120s? i'm looking for a 'fun' color or exotic. so far all the boutiques i've called only have black patent.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Thanks for the info *billbill!* Loving the lilac python VP's too! How different is the oxblood patent vs rougue metal patent? Same shade of red? Or is rouge a brighter red?


----------



## carlinha

billbill said:


> sure will do. i kept asking jeffy (the store manager) on what it'll look like, what shades of lilac etc. and the tip is also in lilac.. so lovely
> 
> they offered pre-order program last time, discount level is 15% off (opposed to 10% off normally with the card). hope they'll do the same this time..



thanks for the info billbill!!!  

can you post pics of the nude ostrich yoyos when you get them???  i would love to see these...

and what is this pre-order program you are talking about??  

will HK ship exotics to the US, or is it the same problem with the europe boutiques?


----------



## ceseeber

caterpillar said:


> has anyone heard any info about new pigalle 120s? i'm looking for a 'fun' color or exotic. so far all the boutiques i've called only have black patent.



I'm on the same hunt as you are Catapillar! I'm terribly upset the BH boutique cancelled the order for the green lizard Pigalle, and even more upset that the blue ostrich Pigalle got canceled by the LV boutique. I was advised to ask the Madison boutique since they tend to carry more exotics. I'll let you know if I find out more.


----------



## carlinha

why did they cancel the orders *cesee*???  those sound like such stunning shoes that will definitely sell out quick!


----------



## caterpillar

cesee i was totally looking forward to those blue ostrich leg pigalles too! i hope they come with something else...


----------



## coconuttiger

billbill, do you know what they had on sale? thanks


----------



## billbill

lilmissb. the ox blood is described as deep red, not metallic and not rouge red

carlinha, will post pic when it's available for pre-order. the pre-order program last time was to give extra 5% off more to those who paid for the shoes first. if you feel not like the shoes when it arrives, you can exchange to other shoes. 
sorry, HK won't ship at all, whether exotics or not. 

coconuttiger - the sale information is not available yet.. i guess seasonal colors will go on sale.. normally no black or nude.


----------



## coconuttiger

ahhh thanks billbill, i thought you meant it had started already. jeffy sent me pics of the bridal shoes and OMG, i nearly died!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks for the info billbill!


----------



## meggyg8r

coconuttiger said:


> ahhh thanks billbill, i thought you meant it had started already. jeffy sent me pics of the bridal shoes and OMG, i nearly died!


 
What do the bridal shoes look like?  Can you post them here??


----------



## coconuttiger

tsk tsk meggy, you already have a apri


----------



## coconuttiger

and also a pair of simples 85 in white patent


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh i like the Turebella in white


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks coconut!!  And I know I have mine, but I still like to look 

Are those in HK prices?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ yep looks like HK pricing.


----------



## meggyg8r

savvysgirl said:


> Oooh i like the Turebella in white for a wedding shoe.


 
Me too! The only thing I'm really worried about is being able to last in heels all night.  I'm thinking of getting a pair of backup flat sandals just in case.  Even with 3.5" I know my feet will ache.. I definitely could not do 100mm plus for more than an hour or so.


----------



## savvysgirl

I shall reply to your post in the chat thread in a sec about the back up pair. 

I really do like the Turebella! And they can be dyed afterwards! (i think)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Uh oh ... lets not get these ideas into Savvy's head!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha 

No no, i'm behaving myself for a month or so. They would be a fab wedding shoe though with abit of bling on the tip. Then dyed perhaps an aqua or emerald green. 

Besides, you know what i want baby!


----------



## LavenderIce

The Turbella looks fab in white!  Who would have thought that wrinkled skin lookalike would turn out to be a fine wedding shoe?


----------



## lolitablue

I missed buying the Ebay pair and now these showed up!! Not my size but still uaaaaa!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

i love those lace VPs too!  sooo pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ me too... and they're my size!! must... resist...


----------



## billbill

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ me too... and they're my size!! must... resist...


 
go for it.. it's very pretty in person..


----------



## savvysgirl

lolitablue said:


> I missed buying the Ebay pair and now these showed up!! Not my size but still uaaaaa!!!!



I wish you had gotten those lovelies


----------



## mishwong

do you gals buy it from the store OR Off the net itself? i want a pair and i want the plain black ones.. thats a signature PAIR!! care to paste me the website pretty pls!!! thanks in advance..


----------



## meggyg8r

billbill said:


> go for it.. it's very pretty in person..


 
Can't... I'm banned!


----------



## lolitablue

savvysgirl said:


> I wish you had gotten those lovelies


 
I know, I waited!!! buuuu


----------



## sumnboutme

*lolita*, isn't NM getting more lace ones?  i thought i saw it on their pre-fall collection (or those might have been HPs)


----------



## savvysgirl

I think they are HP's arent they? Still gorgeous though


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ They are HPs


----------



## sumnboutme

ah, thought so...they're still pretty


----------



## eggpudding

billbill said:


> visited the CL shop in Hong Kong last night to take a look on the new pre-fall collections. after flipping all the 10 pages pf photos, with my poor memory i only recall the followings
> - ox blood patent yoyo 85
> - light lilac python VP (around HK$9xxx) <--
> - nude ostrich yoyo
> - glitter NP in grey (same as that in neiman site)
> - something like lace VP (but all black or all white, not nude/black)
> 
> ox blood is like dark red, which the store manager said this color will be used in a few styles
> 
> actually, you can only see photos now. some samples will be available by mid-June for pre-order..
> 
> so if you plan to visit Hong Kong by June, remember to stop by to take a look on pre-fall.. and the SALE!!!!


 
billbill, I can't wait to go home!!! I'll be in HK early June - have the Lane Crawford shoe sales started yet? Do you know when the boutique sales start? You've got me excited!


----------



## ashakes

More pics, but from Horatio!


----------



## ashakes

A few more...


----------



## ashakes

Last one...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hi ladies! if it hasnt been covered yet, I have pics of the new styles from Saks. I'll post them shortly!


----------



## floridasun8

ashakes said:


> A few more...



I  those beige-y, goldish NP!!


----------



## lolitablue

sumnboutme said:


> *lolita*, isn't NM getting more lace ones?  i thought i saw it on their pre-fall collection (or those might have been HPs)



That sounds good, too! Thank you for the info!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks for the pics Asha 

Nerdy - I don't think any of sak's pics have been posted, can't wait to see !


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, Asha!


----------



## Papillon

Thank you for the pics Asha! So many pretty ones! Too bad that I am on a self-imposed or more like husband-imposed ban after sale time.  Well, except for one pair of boots for Fall.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, thanks Asha!


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks Ashakes! I LOVE those double platform VPs? in nude!! I'd jump on those if they're weren't so similar to my nude VPs.


----------



## billbill

eggpudding said:


> billbill, I can't wait to go home!!! I'll be in HK early June - have the Lane Crawford shoe sales started yet? Do you know when the boutique sales start? You've got me excited!


 
welcome back home. LC sales has not started yet. i guess pre-sale starts around early June, similar to shop. then public sale around mid to end June.


----------



## justkell

Thanks Asha for the new pics!!! I am really loving those gold glitter VPs more than the anthracite (although in a perfect world where money grows on trees, i'd get both and maybe a back up of each


----------



## LavenderIce

MikaelaN said:


> Thanks Ashakes! I LOVE those double platform VPs? in nude!! I'd jump on those if they're weren't so similar to my nude VPs.


 
I think those are metallic nude Alta Damas.  BH got them earlier this week as well.


----------



## MikaelaN

LavenderIce said:


> I think those are metallic nude Alta Damas.  BH got them earlier this week as well.



Ohhh is that what they are? That's good for me, now I don't want them as much anymore.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

here we go! sorry it took so long


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982




----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

a couple more


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

this one looks interesting!


----------



## Marisa783

asha....thanks for the pics!  do u know how much the nude altadamas are?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

these are just so amazing!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Marisa783 said:


> asha....thanks for the pics!  do u know how much the nude altadamas are?



$745 is what the sa put as the original pic name so i think thats correct.  i'm probably going after work today


----------



## Marisa783

thanks nerdy!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> $745 is what the sa put as the original pic name so i think thats correct.  i'm probably going after work today



(she had a pic of the nudes like asha did as well) asha is that price right?


----------



## natassha68

wow, $745.00 for altadama's???... maybe because they are just patent, and GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## lilmissb

Are they the marine, taupe and black metal patent yoyos or lady cluades? Had too much sangria to tell. LOL


----------



## Marisa783

nerdy, so saks has the nude altadamas as well?


----------



## Chins4

Asha, thank you - you might just have solved my 'can't wear the gorgeous Iowa Zeppa' foot problem . If these fit like the HP around the toe, my feet are happy! 

Do we have pricing for these?


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the pics *billbill, asha & nerdybird*!!!

here, the new Fall/Winter 2010 styles trickling in at St. Honore...

don't know why it was said the declic 120mm was going out of production, as here are more of it this season?

grey suede declic 120mm






black suede declic 120mm





love the colors on these
metallic bronze patent VP





metallic anthracite/gunmetal patent VP





OMG LOVE THESE!  nude patent alta iowa


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> thanks for the pics *billbill, asha & nerdybird*!!!
> 
> here, the new Fall/Winter 2010 styles trickling in at St. Honore...
> 
> don't know why it was said the declic 120mm was going out of production, as here are more of it this season?
> 
> love the colors on these
> metallic bronze patent VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metallic anthracite/gunmetal patent VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG LOVE THESE!  nude patent alta iowa




OH MY!!!  Really LOVE these! Do you know the pricing at all *carlinha?*


----------



## carlinha

black patent alta iowa





teal blue ostrich leg ron ron





black ostrich leg hyper prive





teal blue lady claude





eggplant suede eventa (style?)


----------



## meggyg8r

oh.. my...


----------



## carlinha

last ones for now

black patent eventa





nude patent eventa


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

These!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Are these new style wallis's? Didn't the wallis have a strap placed lower? The strap placement looks like the eventa.


----------



## carlinha

i'm sorry *lilmissb*, i don't have pricing for any of these at the moment, but i have asked and will post once i find out!!!

and you may totally be right about the wallis vs. eventa... i am not too familiar with the mary jane pump styles... i edited it now

can't wait to see what else is coming!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm soooo excited about the metal patent!


----------



## floridasun8

Wow!    Such beautiful shoes!  I see several that I would love to adopt!


----------



## Chins4

carlinha said:


> black patent alta iowa


 
OK, now it's official. I NEED THESE!!!


----------



## coconuttiger

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> these are just so amazing!


ohhh gawjus! where did you see them? do you know how much they are?


----------



## Miss_Q

I would love to see what these look like on


----------



## eggpudding

billbill said:


> welcome back home. LC sales has not started yet. i guess pre-sale starts around early June, similar to shop. then public sale around mid to end June.


 
Perfect! Thanks for the info 

Thank you to everyone for posting pics of new fall styles, keep em comin! I love checking this thread out!


----------



## Sammyjoe

eggplant suede eventa - these look like an 85mm?


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks for the pics Carlinha!


----------



## ashakes

Chins4 said:


> Asha, thank you - you might just have solved my 'can't wear the gorgeous Iowa Zeppa' foot problem . If these fit like the HP around the toe, my feet are happy!
> 
> Do we have pricing for these?



These should be $855 like the leather and suede ones. My purple suede ones were the $855 so I'm just assuming.

Marisa, I don't have a price on the Nude Altadamas as I didn't ask. Sorry!  I have to call about one of my SOs later and for an exchange so I will ask. 

Thanks Nerdy and Carlinha for the additional pics. I try to post ASAP, but it doesn't always happen.


----------



## ashakes

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> this one looks interesting!




The gray flannel criss cross pump is called *Rimouskito.  *I'm going to have to have a lesson on how to say that one. lol  The price is *$855* though. I agree these look cute in photos I have seen and I would love to see them modeled.

I will post in a thread later if I can, but my *geupard Lady Claudes* came a couple of days ago and they are a no go.  The style fits strange and you can't see the red tip when worn. What's the point of a tip then?  And, I didn't like the animal print IRL.  Maybe it was just my pair, but those are going back for a different pair.  My *anthracite glitter VPs and purple suede Alta Iowas *are beautiful though!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Asha - sorry to hear about the Lady Claudes but sure that the Alta Iowas and VPs will make up for it  How did you find the fit on the Alta Iowas?


----------



## ashakes

^^^*Chins*, I didn't take them out of the box yet. I just looked at them really quick.  I know I"m bad. lol The only one that I tried on was the Lady Claude.  I will try them on later today though and let you know. 

Also, Lady Claudes have already been easily replaced as my *So Private Rainbow Strass* will be arriving in 1-2 weeks.  I will try to take some quick photos of the Lady Claude before I ship them back though so people can see what they look like.

Marisa, the price on the *Alta Damas in patent* is *$795*.


----------



## Marisa783

thanks Asha!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks for the pics Carlinha and Asha.  

Asha - I agree about the guepard Lady Claude.  They looked awful on me too.  I was so disappointed because they looked so beautiful in the pictures.  
So Private in rainbow strauss   That is going to be amazing.  

I am starting to obsess over nude metallic alta damas.  They look so gorgeous.  I saw a lady trying them on the other day and they were stunning.


----------



## sumnboutme

marine lady claudes!!!   i need these!!!


----------



## carlinha

your welcome guys...

*sammyjoe* - i do think the eventas are 85mm

and i too am in agreement with asha and kamilla re: the geupard lady claudes... they looked beautiful off the foot/on display, but on my foot, they were definitely too steep for me, and you can't see the red tip at all, so what's the point of it?  i definitely prefer the very prive and yoyo styles more...


----------



## natassha68

Sorry about the Lady Claude's Ladies , bummer..


Asha - So Private Rainbow Strass???? .... anthracite glitter vp's????..... arrrrrmmmmm , pics??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I know right!!! I wanna seee!


----------



## Chins4

Loving the Fall season's metallic red  I NEED a Pigalle in this!


----------



## carlinha

so i stopped by hirshleifer's at americana manhasset mall today in between running some errands, and they have some beautiful CLs in stock... new Fall/Winter 2010 styles are starting to trickle in...

geupard pony Lady Claude - beautiful but too steep for me
elephane grey suede Piros (slouchy boot) - i really liked these!  they would be PERFECT with skinny jeans... and the shaft is definitely made for us with thicker ankles/calves!!!
anthracite glitter NPs
anthracite goa NPs - the GOA material is a metallic nappa, which appears somewhat crinkly/veiny... VERY beautiful, vintage-y feel

here are some pics i sneaked.... they are not the best of quality as they were taken with my BB


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Nice thanks for the pics Carlinha.  Are they still running the promotion for $150 off $750?  If so, I have to get those Goa NPs.


----------



## carlinha

^yes kam, they are, but i was told that promotion does not apply to the new Fall/Winter styles.... :cry:

the goa NPs are LOVELY.... i was soooo tempted!


----------



## sumnboutme

Goa NPs  

thanks for the pics *carlinha*!  do u have the price of the nps?  thanks!


----------



## carlinha

^sorry *sumn* i did not check the price... i did not even want to look that closely otherwise i knew once they were on my feet, they would be walking out the door with me


----------



## justkell

hey Carlinha, did you see what bilbaos they had? as in what colors? please please please tell me they have the camel color!!


----------



## **shoelover**

thanks for the pics carlinha...loving the pythons that are just peeking through..if only


----------



## carlinha

^those are roccia python new simples and miss boxe, in case you are interested!


----------



## sumnboutme

i was at Saks today and the marine and oxblood lady claudes look too dark...almost black.

they also had a lot of pre-fall styles available, don't know any of the names though.  they had the josefas for $1025, suede alta damas, marine, oxblood, and metallic brown patent lady claudes, and a few boots and booties...

NM had a few interesting laminato so privates, pilots, purple suede alta nodo among others...

Barney's has just whatever's on their website...


----------



## ronsdiva

I just caught up on the past few days eye candy. The more I see the Alta Iowas the more I am liking them. I really hope we get the bronze patent vp's over here so I can see them irl. Based on the pic the look lovely and look to be a color that would be fab on me.


----------



## carlinha

justkell said:


> hey Carlinha, did you see what bilbaos they had? as in what colors? please please please tell me they have the camel color!!



*justkell* - sorry i am just seeing this.... i don't remember what colors they had.... it was all in the brown family.... sorry i could not be of more help


----------



## sumnboutme

i also saw nude suede alta iowas...it was either at saks or barneys


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Marisa783 said:


> nerdy, so saks has the nude altadamas as well?



I went yesterday because i was excited and it turns out she had gotten the names wrong on a few that she texted me about- i did not see them there  boooo.  I can't go back there- i am in danger of passing out from excitement from everything else hehe.

A note on the blue glitter simples and other styles- i was very disappointed as well because they do look so close to black


----------



## ashakes

sumnboutme said:


> i also saw nude suede alta iowas...it was either at saks or barneys


 
Barneys.


----------



## sumnboutme

i saw the metallic nude patent alta damas...not sure if it was saks or NM though...

Saks also had the black new simples with a funky heel and platform


----------



## justkell

carlinha said:


> *justkell* - sorry i am just seeing this.... i don't remember what colors they had.... it was all in the brown family.... sorry i could not be of more help




that's ok! and the brown family? camel could be a part of the brown family....right? damn it for being so damn far out east to go see these bad boys in person


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *asha*...i was a little out of it this morning


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

thanks for all the info everyone


----------



## chanell0ve

Chins4 said:


> OK, now it's official. I NEED THESE!!!


i 2nd that


----------



## julies*shoes

I went to Saks yesterday and tried on the Bianca 140. I was able to snap a pic but then they asked me to stop (sorry it is blurry).  I found the shoe ran about 1/2 size big (you can see the extra room in it and I had my normal CL size on).  But for some reason I found it very hard to walk in.  The Altadama in the same height is good for me but not this shoe.  I was wobbeling all over the place.


----------



## julies*shoes

Here is a pic of the You You in marine blue patent.  It is hard to see the color in the picture.  I found it very dark and it looked black until you got close to it.  Sorry, I wish I could have gotten more pics.


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the pics *julie*!!!  that is the first live sighting of the bianca on a tpf-er!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Julie!* Great spy pics.


----------



## CatNZ

oooo thank you julie for the spy pics!!   I've been eyeing up the Bianca since it popped up on NM, and going to order them from the SCP boutique!

just to confirm, they run half size bigger than usual CL size?  So I'll be taking half a size down from my simple then...


----------



## lolitablue

Yeah, that was a nice spy job, *Julie*!!!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks for the pic of the Bianca, *julie*!!! The color is gorgeous. I need to try these so I can topple over!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks for the spy pics!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Julie*! Thanks for the pics. Both look beautiful!


----------



## tresjoliex

I believe the Miss Boxe 70 is going to be coming in the darker wooden color for pre fall.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Is that the one they have on NAP?


----------



## tresjoliex

Same style, but the wood is like much darker.


----------



## julies*shoes

CatNZ said:


> oooo thank you julie for the spy pics!!  I've been eyeing up the Bianca since it popped up on NM, and going to order them from the SCP boutique!
> 
> just to confirm, they run half size bigger than usual CL size? So I'll be taking half a size down from my simple then...


 
That is how they were for me.  I am a size 40 in SP and I had on a size 40 in the Bianca.  As you can see, it was too big.


----------



## julies*shoes

Ladies, you are very welcome!  I just wish I could have gotten more.  I did get an overall picture of some other shoes that I posted in the Lower Heels thread.  They weren't new styles so I wasn't sure if I should post it here.  They had lots of nice things like Python Miss Boxe 100, Python SP 100, Decollete in nude patent, lots of YoYos and SPs.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-lovers-lower-heels-thread-378009-72.html


----------



## laureenthemean

*evolkatie* said Nordstrom (in Houston I think?) had the marine metallic Rolando for $625.


----------



## lilmissb

^  I need them to come out in ronrons, pigalles or vp's....

I called London and they haven't received any new stock yet...has anyone heard differently? I really want some metal patent above mentioned styles. I know Paris is starting to trickle in.


----------



## CatNZ

yeahhhh!!!! nude metallic Pigalle would be drop dead gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

I want anthracite or pewter, rouge, marine, nude or the aubergine colour.


----------



## CatNZ

or black!  metallic black would be awesome... but rouge will be hawt for pigalles.  oh my


----------



## mal

^^^Thats what I'm waiting for too! New Pigalles *now* please... Metallic Nude


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> *evolkatie* said Nordstrom (in Houston I think?) had the marine metallic Rolando for $625.




That sounds fabulous. After a short break, I'm back in Rolando love.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

CatNZ said:


> or black! metallic black would be awesome... but rouge will be hawt for pigalles. oh my


 
i think someone already mentioned this, but just a reminder that some of the new metallics aren't very metallic at all.  specifically, the oxblood and black that the VP comes in...  you wouldn't even know they're supposed to be metallic


----------



## sumnboutme

^^I agree...they're not very metallic and they all look black patent (marine, oxblood, aubergine) from a distance!!!  very disappointed...


----------



## justkell

really, the aubergine looks black as well? i thought they was going to be an eggplant/purplish color?


----------



## lilmissb

That sux! I knew they weren't like greasepaint but I thought they were a bit shimmery   Do they shimmer even a little?


----------



## surlygirl

julies*shoes said:


> I went to Saks yesterday and tried on the Bianca 140. I was able to snap a pic but then they asked me to stop (sorry it is blurry). I found the shoe ran about 1/2 size big (you can see the extra room in it and I had my normal CL size on). But for some reason I found it very hard to walk in. The Altadama in the same height is good for me but not this shoe. I was wobbeling all over the place.


 
Hi, Bianca!!! I need this shoe. Thanks again for posting, *julies!*


----------



## mal

lilmissb said:


> That sux! I knew they weren't like greasepaint but I thought they were a bit shimmery   Do they shimmer even a little?


I had the black and you could only see them sparkle a little in direct sun! Returned...


----------



## Alice1979

laureenthemean said:


> *evolkatie* said Nordstrom (in Houston I think?) had the marine metallic Rolando for $625.


 
They're not dark like marine. The actual name is called demin, and they run slightly bigger than the normal patent.


----------



## CatNZ

its a shame how the 'metallic' patents turned out... so they're pretty much like plain patent but with a slight hint of shimmer...

still think nude metallic pigalle would be very luscious though   wonder if I can get boutiques to try track down a pair?


----------



## mal

^^does this exist???


----------



## lilmissb

mal said:


> I had the black and you could only see them sparkle a little in direct sun! Returned...


 
Hmmm, slightly disappointing! I guess if I like the actual colour in it's own right I should be ahppy they're actually producing it. I quote like thos anthracite VP's and since I sold my pewter SG's they'd go well with my HL's. As would the rouge yoyos!   That's why I'm not sure I should buy the leopard MC's even though I know I'll regret it. Practical first I should think!!! All these shoes are making me :blink:


----------



## mal

Don't get me wrong, they were pretty. I returned them because I can't wear them, and I ordered them because I swear the description said 100mm, at first and I figured that would work for me. Does anyone else remember seeing that? 
The rouge Yoyos are gorgeous but to me the red was a little tomato-y, not deep like the dark red Rolando was if that makes sense.
Now I can't stop thinking about Metallic Nude...


----------



## dreachick2384

You are right, it did say 100, thought of ordering because of that.


----------



## lilmissb

^^As long as they were pretty I suppose. I might get some to see. 

Has anyone seen the leopard pony pigalle yet? Or know a price?


----------



## CatNZ

mal said:


> ^^does this exist???


 

hmmm... didn't asha mention something about nude metallic when she posted the intel on upcoming stock?  the one in all red text...

think it was alta dama nude metallic, I don't know

I'm really praying for nude metallic pigalle!  that would be a dream come true


----------



## lilmissb

There are nude metal patent altadamas around but not sure what else is coming out in it.


----------



## mal

CatNZ said:


> hmmm... didn't asha mention something about nude metallic when she posted the intel on upcoming stock?  the one in all red text...
> 
> think it was alta dama nude metallic, I don't know
> 
> I'm really praying for nude metallic pigalle!  that would be a dream come true


I know! And I'm afraid to see the Leopard Pony too! But I think a nude Pigalle is my new UHG!
Thanks dreachick I though I was crazy. I was so disapointed because they are really gorgeous and I already tortured my feet with Black Patent Rolandos which I LOVED  and had to return. I am a freak for black patent leather...
Nude Alta Dama sounds nice too


----------



## lilmissb

Whoops, didn't see what you wrote *Cat*!!! I just repeated everything you said.

I wouldn't mind pigalles if they were 100's! I found the normal nude patent pigalle 120 at Horatio but didn't know if I could walk in them so let it go.


----------



## mal

^^when did they have those??


----------



## maianh_8686

Hi ladies, 
I'm so new here.  Sorry for the little number of posts.  I received an email from my SA at Neiman today, these shoes just look stunning.  Has anybody tried the black metallic alti?  I love 'em...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Welcome *Maianh*! Thanks for the beautiful pix!


----------



## ceseeber

Oh my, I totally gasped out loud when I saw the pictures. (in a good way)..thank you *Maianh*


----------



## maianh_8686

oh.. i just realized Asha has already posted them.. hope these help you to have a look closer


----------



## julies*shoes

I love the light gold NPs!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

FYI I saw the Black Metallic Patent last night and it's really subtle &#8211; you have to see it in the daylight to tell the difference from regular Black Patent. The Deep Red on the other hand is stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

^The rouge? I really am liking the rouge metallic. Did you get to see the marine as well?


----------



## lolitablue

julies*shoes said:


> I love the light gold NPs!!





Yep, it looks like a "tamed" version of the MC Glitters!  Very nice!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry, yes the Rouge. The Marine was not there that I could see.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Jet!* I think I'll have to get the rouge in SOMETHING...


----------



## floridasun8

Wow....glitter everywhere!!   I never was a huge fan of glitter before, but I LOVE those light gold NPs!


----------



## maianh_8686

thanks Jet for pointing that out  I just love the alti style, in any color lolz..


----------



## karwood

maianh_8686 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm so new here. Sorry for the little number of posts. I received an email from my SA at Neiman today, these shoes just look stunning. Has anybody tried the black metallic alti? I love 'em...


 
I am getting confused. Are these the *Alti Pumps *or the *Biancas?*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ Biancas


----------



## JetSetGo!

That shoe is actually not the Alti. It's called the Bianca. 

ETA You guys beat me to it.


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Bianca


----------



## karwood

Thanks! That is what I thought.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ are you lusting over the Bianca, too, *karwood*? That rouge patent is soooooo pretty!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Wow I thought these were not arriving until July.  Surprised to see them in my mailbox.  Posting to share for those wanting real life shots.  The flash makes them appear a bit lighter but they are really a very very dark maroon red.


----------



## sara999

blkladylaw nice to see you!!! i love your new shoes!


----------



## laureenthemean

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Wow I thought these were not arriving until July.  Surprised to see them in my mailbox.  Posting to share for those wanting real life shots.  The flash makes them appear a bit lighter but they are really a very very dark maroon red.


I love the color!  Very pretty, congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

Very pretty *BLL*!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

sara999 said:


> blkladylaw nice to see you!!! i love your new shoes!



Thanks!  I have not been dabbling in CLs much this past year.  These were the first that have seen in a while that I just had to have   I still dip in here to get the inside scoop on the new styles from you ladies though.  I still need a purple pair and I then think I will be happy with my collection.


----------



## CatNZ

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ are you lusting over the Bianca, too, *karwood*? That rouge patent is soooooo pretty!


 

hey *surlygirl* and *karwood*   I'm joining the Bianca brigade... I've put my name down for oxblood from SCP


----------



## sara999

i am liking the bianca too!


----------



## azhangie

Is bianca the shoe in NM's pre-fall collection? The red one...$695.00? Why is the exact same one in blk going for $735?


----------



## rdgldy

*BLL*, those are gorgeous!

I do not love the bianca, but I am guessing I will like them more once I see them in real life on some of you.


----------



## floridasun8

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Wow I thought these were not arriving until July.  Surprised to see them in my mailbox.  Posting to share for those wanting real life shots.  The flash makes them appear a bit lighter but they are really a very very dark maroon red.



Gorgeous glitters BlkLadyLaw!!


----------



## maianh_8686

JetSetGo! said:


> That shoe is actually not the Alti. It's called the Bianca.
> 
> ETA You guys beat me to it.


 
oops.. they look like the Alti to me.. sorry and thanks Jet


----------



## julies*shoes

Just keep in mind that the Bianca runs big.  I posted a pic a few pages back of me trying them on.  I wear a size 40 and they were falling off my feet.  I would have needed a 39.5.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I will keep that in mind, *julie*!


----------



## Chins4

Couple of pics of new styles from Shoe In

Frouprive in peach & black satin $965 and Cathay in metallic patent $855


----------



## lilmissb

*BlkLadyLaw* they look stunning on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *Chins*!  Those Frouprive are cute.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black/Gold Josefas and 
Oxblood and Anthracite Glitter Ron Rons now up on Barneys.com
http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES0...prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=180.com


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ are you lusting over the Bianca, too, *karwood*? That rouge patent is soooooo pretty!


 

I like really them, but not quite lusting over them. I think I need to see them IRL first.


----------



## rdgldy

my thoughts exactly!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Couple of pics of new styles from Shoe In
> 
> *Frouprive *in peach & *black satin* $965 and *Cathay* in metallic patent $855




These are at Madison also.


----------



## CatNZ

wait.... is there a difference between oxblood and rouge patents???  I'm looking up Biancas, and NM has them in rouge, but the boutique told me they're getting oxblood?

if they are different... is there any swatches for the oxblood?


----------



## shewaslo

^Yes.  The rouge is more of a candy red metallic (brighter red) and the oxblood is very dark red


----------



## julies*shoes

Oxblood is very dark..it looks black until you get close to it.  The Rouge Bianca is beautiful!


----------



## billbill

just received a call that the ostrich yoyo (or you you) has arrived in the CL Hong Kong boutique.. it's the yoyo with new straight heel. the manager kept one for me.. 

thanks for a lovely tpfer for asking the photo.. it looks gorgeous, it's light camel color. however, i cannot decide whether i should wait until i go to paris on july or not..

price is HK$8400. call jeffy if you want one..


----------



## CatNZ

julies*shoes said:


> Oxblood is very dark..it looks black until you get close to it. The Rouge Bianca is beautiful!


 

 thank you for describing rouge/oxblood *julie* and *shewaslo*!  I checked out NM, and looks like they have a low pointy pump in oxblood.

you know what, I actually want oxblood bianca now   am a little skeptical about whether the red will bring out the thick platform too much.  I was initially torn between black and rouge bianca, but oxblood may be THE happy median


----------



## carlinha

billbill said:


> just received a call that the ostrich yoyo (or you you) has arrived in the CL Hong Kong boutique.. it's the yoyo with new straight heel. the manager kept one for me..
> 
> thanks for a lovely tpfer for asking the photo.. it looks gorgeous, it's light camel color. however, i cannot decide whether i should wait until i go to paris on july or not..
> 
> price is HK$8400. call jeffy if you want one..



awww *bill bill*!!!!!!!  thank you so much for posting.. i don't know to be happy or sad, because now that i've seen them, i know i want them, but i think i'm just tempting myself because HK won't ship internationally....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








did you also get photos for the lilac python VP?


----------



## billbill

carlinha said:


> awww *bill bill*!!!!!!! thank you so much for posting.. i don't know to be happy or sad, because now that i've seen them, i know i want them, but i think i'm just tempting myself because HK won't ship internationally....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you also get photos for the lilac python VP?


 
i think it looks gorgeous, and ostrich is kinda rare.. but my plan is getting exotics in paris, just not sure whether it'll be sold out when i arrive...

lilac python, not yet.. sure will keep you posted..


----------



## carlinha

billbill said:


> i think it looks gorgeous, and ostrich is kinda rare.. but my plan is getting exotics in paris, just not sure whether it'll be sold out when i arrive...
> 
> lilac python, not yet.. sure will keep you posted..



THANK YOU you're the best!!!


----------



## ashakes

I got these pics earlier this week, but I didn't have time to post until now.  I have better photos of the python Altadamas and Rainbow Strass So Private in one of my threads.

All of these shoes are available at the Horatio Street boutique.


----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes

With flash and w/o flash on the Rainbow Strass


----------



## Chins4

Asha, do you mind me asking the retail price of the Rainbow Strass??


----------



## Speedah

Yes, what's the retail price? *gulp*


----------



## ashakes

Chins4 said:


> Asha, do you mind me asking the retail price of the Rainbow Strass??



Too much.   Ha,* $2830*.  They are exclusive to the boutiques and very unique IMO.  They remind me of Rainbow Brite. lol


----------



## Speedah

Not as bad as I was expecting but still steep. I think I need those...on 75% off sale. 

But I do think I need them...I can't resist shiny things.


----------



## jancedtif

*Asha* thank you so much for posting these pics!  Do you know what the wedges are called and how much they are?  Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

Oh, yes! The wedges! Are those grease or glitter? Thanks for posted so many beautiful photos that I can drool over at work, *Asha*!


----------



## ashakes

jancedtif said:


> *Asha* thank you so much for posting these pics!  Do you know what the wedges are called and how much they are?  Thanks!



As evidenced, I can't resist shiny thing either. 

janced, those are Goa leather Peanuts. I don't know what the price is though. Sorry!


----------



## sara999

ohhh i like the slate coloured altadamas!


----------



## surlygirl

I'm loving the dark grey python altadamas, too!


----------



## Chins4

ashakes said:


> Too much.  Ha,* $2830*. They are exclusive to the boutiques and very unique IMO. They remind me of Rainbow Brite. lol


 
ush: Ok, so now I just to win a competition to win a pair of CLs of my choice from a boutique. That means I just need Horatio to run that competition LOL


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the pics *asha*!  i always love new eye candy


----------



## needloub

I was just in Saks today (being very bad ...couldn't help it).  I didn't know they had declics in dark grey and a lighter grey.  I need those badly!


----------



## lilmissb

Great pics asha! Thanks.


----------



## MikaelaN

I was at the BH boutique today and saw the olive greenish python? altadamas...they're so gorgeous!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^I think they're watersnake.  Do you know the price by any chance?


----------



## MikaelaN

sumnboutme said:


> ^^I think they're watersnake.  Do you know the price by any chance?



You're probably right. I can't tell the difference haha.  I looked at the price but I can't for the life of me remember it...it MAY have been something like 1295 or something like that.


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Easiest way to remember: python is illegal in CA....which sux...


----------



## frozendiva

The Rainbow Strass sort of remind me of Lite-Brite.


----------



## mal

Python Altadamas


----------



## julies*shoes

These are super cute!  YouYou in glitter! Available at Davids in Canada.


----------



## ngydnew

They are very beautiful...


----------



## Butterfly*

*Asha* - Thanks so much for the photos!  


The watersnakes look so velvety soft for some reason


----------



## laureenthemean

Butterfly* said:


> *Asha* - Thanks so much for the photos!
> 
> 
> The watersnakes look so velvety soft for some reason


They are!


----------



## Butterfly*

*^* Really?!


----------



## laureenthemean

Butterfly* said:


> *^* Really?!


Yeah, *sumnboutme* bought a pair of watersnake New Simples at the SCP signing, and they were super soft!  Felt almost like nubuck leather.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Same thing with the Python Dillians. They are so buttery!


----------



## Butterfly*

laureenthemean said:


> yeah, *sumnboutme* bought a pair of watersnake new simples at the scp signing, and they were super soft!  Felt almost like nubuck leather.


 yum!


----------



## Butterfly*

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Same thing with the Python Dillians. They are so buttery!


 Buttery like a buttery Butterfly! 

...don't worry, I'm amusing myself. hehe


----------



## junglejane

I'm looking for some info on the Devas... do they only come in white and black or is there a tan color as well?  the ones on Mischa look a little more tan...






btw, does anyone have modeling pics of these? they are stunning but don't seem very popular...


----------



## savvysgirl

I loooooove the Devas but have been 'put' off by the fact that they appear unpopular! There is something about them which i really like. They do a camel (?) colour in suede which i love!


----------



## julies*shoes

Saks has them in beige (called Sable) and black - http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1243295088157&ev19=1:58

And Nieman Marcus has them in beige and navy blue - 
http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101394


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They looked horrible on me savvy ... I can't pull them off


----------



## savvysgirl

If you cant pull them off* naked* then i doubt i can!! Everything looks great on you.


----------



## junglejane

oooh the navy blue is gorgeous too!!
I guess there is only one beige shade... I thought there was a light beige then a darker tan color.  It must be the light in Mischa's pic.

I am so in love with them...!! sorry they didn't work out for you *naked!*


----------



## lilmissb

I like them on people but I could never wear them myself. I don't have the right attitude.


----------



## needloub

I stopped by Barneys Outlet at ******* Crossing in Connecticut and they had about 3 pairs of CL's on sale.  Not much of a selection, and there was no selection at Saks Outlet as well.


----------



## natassha68

Unfortunately, the devas are not navy blue, they are indeed black suede also. HTH 


junglejane said:


> oooh the navy blue is gorgeous too!!
> I guess there is only one beige shade... I thought there was a light beige then a darker tan color.  It must be the light in Mischa's pic.
> 
> I am so in love with them...!! sorry they didn't work out for you *naked!*


----------



## julies*shoes

natassha68 said:


> Unfortunately, the devas are not navy blue, they are indeed black suede also. HTH


 
Really?  The ones at NM are black?  Wow!  They totally look Navy.  Sorry about that. :shame:


----------



## natassha68

Yes, they are black, navy would had been lovely though  


julies*shoes said:


> Really?  The ones at NM are black?  Wow!  They totally look Navy.  Sorry about that. :shame:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Same thing with the Python Dillians. They are so buttery!



Yeah, I agree - mine are crazy soft!  I almost didn't believe they were python when I got them, lol!


----------



## madamelizaking

I think we should have a reference thread for New CLs with just pictures, shall I ask swanky for that? What do you girls think? I'm kind of lazy and hate trying to go through all 300 pages to find pictures  lol


----------



## melialuvs2shop

madamelizaking said:


> i think we should have a reference thread for new cls with just pictures, shall i ask swanky for that? What do you girls think? I'm kind of lazy and hate trying to go through all 300 pages to find pictures  lol


 
ita


----------



## Evenstar

ashakes said:


> Ron Ron will come in metal patent as well! Colors I saw were black, grey, pink, cranberry, and maroon glasse! They all sound beautiful! $565.[/B]


 

oooohhh!! Im loving the sound of this! Esp. the pink, cranberry and maroon patent.....  

Does anyone know whether the Wallis will come in these colours as well?


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm on the lookout for cranberry!!! Not sure about the wallis, sorry. How have you been? Haven't seen you around CL for a while.


----------



## Evenstar

Hey LilMissB! 
I'm fine thanks... just been very busy now that I have a baby so I've been lurking in the parenting thread for a while 


Hmmmm I just saw those simples in metallic rouge patent..... so tempting!!  But not sure whether to go for those or wait til those Ron Rons come out. Really hoping the Wallis will come in those colours as well as I love the style


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah, I can see how a baby would keep you busy!!! I can't believe that much time has passed!

The rouge is beautiful. I want the yoyos in rouge or marine I also like the anthracite metal patent VP's...  I'm sure the wallis will come out in something metallic as it seems to be there thing this season.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats, *Eventstar*!


----------



## ashakes

Butterfly* said:


> *Asha* - Thanks so much for the photos!
> 
> 
> The watersnakes look so velvety soft for some reason



Hi E! I purchased the red ones last week and even though they are called "*python nabuck*" on the box, it really is watersnake and they feel like it as well, very soft and not "scaly" like python.  And, you're welcome!

And, the powder blush and green Altadamas have been available. I posted pics a while ago somewhere in this thread!


----------



## CatNZ

madamelizaking said:


> I think we should have a reference thread for New CLs with just pictures, shall I ask swanky for that? What do you girls think? I'm kind of lazy and hate trying to go through all 300 pages to find pictures  lol


 

a totally great idea *madamelizaking*!  A stickied thread in the reference section just for pictures and prices (like the special order thread), no chatter etc.... and another thread for chatting about new season styles!

something like what the LV forum has been doing


----------



## shewaslo

Evenstar said:


> oooohhh!! Im loving the sound of this! Esp. the pink, cranberry and maroon patent.....
> 
> Does anyone know whether the Wallis will come in these colours as well?


 

ashakes - Can I ask you who will be getting the ron ron in the cranberry and maroon?  I've been calling around and I can't seem to find them.  Thanks


----------



## tresjoliex

madamelizaking said:


> I think we should have a reference thread for New CLs with just pictures, shall I ask swanky for that? What do you girls think? I'm kind of lazy and hate trying to go through all 300 pages to find pictures  lol


 
yes please!


----------



## Butterfly*

ashakes said:


> Hi E! I purchased the red ones last week and even though they are called "*python nabuck*" on the box, it really is watersnake and they feel like it as well, very soft and not "scaly" like python.  And, you're welcome!
> 
> And, the powder blush and green Altadamas have been available. I posted pics a while ago somewhere in this thread!


 I wish I could get a pair, but I'm being 'good' for now...


----------



## sumnboutme

shewaslo said:


> ashakes - Can I ask you who will be getting the ron ron in the cranberry and maroon?  I've been calling around and I can't seem to find them.  Thanks



SCP has the Ron Rons in MARRON GLACE - it's not maroon, it's marron which is french for brown...


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *sumn*! Hmm, not sure if I like the brown...do you know what the cranberry looks like?


----------



## ashakes

shewaslo said:


> ashakes - Can I ask you who will be getting the ron ron in the cranberry and maroon?  I've been calling around and I can't seem to find them.  Thanks



Saks is getting all of the colors I listed in the ron rons.


----------



## madamelizaking

I asked Swanky to post one  Hopefully it'll be done soon!


----------



## shewaslo

ashakes said:


> Saks is getting all of the colors I listed in the ron rons.


----------



## surlygirl

Yay! Can't wait to try the grey metal patent Ron Rons!


----------



## lilmissb

nm


----------



## madamelizaking

lookie lookie!!!
http://www.barneys.com/Lady%20Claude/00505001817348,default,pd.html


----------



## jancedtif

*Surly* presenting your Biancas:  barneys.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/PG_500181925_TH.jpg


----------



## cllover

^thanks for posting the LC and Bianca!  Is anyone loving the Biancas?  I think they are sooo gorgeous but I couldn't wear them - I think I would tip over with the huge platforms!


----------



## karwood

The *Lima in Sirio Cervo Laminato *arrived today at the NM in San Francisco


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks for posting!  Hm, I think I love them...


----------



## sumnboutme

oooh, those are cute!  do you know the price *karwood*?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ ohhh I'm possibly smitten!


----------



## karwood

sumnboutme said:


> oooh, those are cute! do you know the price *karwood*?


 
According to the look book, it is $1145


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks!  They're really pretty.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous! Thanks for posting, Karwood!


----------



## karwood

Another pic from the front view:


----------



## Alice1979

^^^Me likie.


----------



## cllover

At Barneys:

Mamanouk (what a strange name!):
http://www.barneys.com/Mamanouck/500183423,default,pd.html 

Josefa in three different colors, nude, black/gold, and pewter:
http://www.barneys.com/Josefa/500184057,default,pd.html

I love the black/gold - looks very Zanotti.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Esstea* tried on the Mamanouks at Barneys last time we were there. They are GORGEOUS on!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I tried them on last Saturday at the meet up.  I really like them a lot.


----------



## surlygirl

thanks for posting the link, *jancedtif*! I need to see Bianca in person. And the pewter Josefas.

*karwood* - thanks for posting the Lima ... wow, that's a hot shoe!!! I think I might need those, too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ along with the million other pairs you want


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ :shame:


----------



## carlinha

prepare for some eye candy!!! 

new shipment at st. honore

lilac satin numero prive






rainbow strass so private





grey watersnake (or python?) decollete





lilac watersnake (or python?) alta dama





denim blue ostrich leg so private


----------



## carlinha

suede alta iowa





silver goa so private





black ostrich leg high heel version of the adona flat (don't know name)





black python (watersnake?) simple





rose gold goa simple


----------



## carlinha

silver goa simples





suede declic





purple goa simple


----------



## carlinha

lastly, the love pumps


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks for sharing Carlinha!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Thanks *carlinha!*  those grey python decollete!!! Did they get a price hike as of the 1st June do you know? London did.


----------



## carlinha

i dunno what the prices are... i am LOVING those grey python decolletes also... OMG...


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> prepare for some eye candy!!!
> 
> grey watersnake (or python?) decollete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilac watersnake (or python?) alta dama


 
*Carlinha, *thank you for posting!! I love these!!



carlinha said:


> suede alta iowa
> 
> 
> black ostrich leg high heel version of the adona flat (don't know name)


 
I just purchased these today!! These are called *Lima* . I got mine from NM in SF, although the ones I got seem a bit more steel-colored than these.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you for posting *Carlinha*!


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> *Carlinha, *thank you for posting!! I love these!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased these today!! These are called *Lima* . I got mine from NM in SF, although the ones I got seem a bit more steel-colored than these.



*karwood*, i am LOVING the lima!!!  did they have them in steel ostrich at NM?!?!?!?!!  i think i must get a pair!!!


----------



## Marisa783

thanks for posting carlinha!  i'm loving all the metallics!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> *karwood*, i am LOVING the lima!!! did they have them in steel ostrich at NM?!?!?!?!! i think i must get a pair!!!


 
I purchased these today. These are  shiny steel colored.



karwood said:


>


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I purchased these today. These are the shiny steel color ones.



oh those are lovely!  i think they are the goa material... i'm looking for the ostrich though


----------



## **shoelover**

Thanks *carlinha *for posting pics.  the declics are they 140? & what colour are they meant to be?


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood*, those are gorgeous!!
*Carla*, thanks for the fabulous postings!


----------



## jancedtif

*Karwood* please post modeling pics.  I'm having a hard time seeing how the top part goes.  Congrats on these shoes!  Also what is the height?


----------



## carlinha

**shoelover** said:


> Thanks *carlinha *for posting pics.  the declics are they 140? & what colour are they meant to be?



they look like 120mm to me, and i think they are like a deep grape, aubergine color???  i am not sure though....


----------



## karwood

jancedtif said:


> *Karwood* please post modeling pics. I'm having a hard time seeing how the top part goes. Congrats on these shoes! Also what is the height?


 
They are 120. I tried to post pic of the front, but when enlarged it got blurried. I will definitely post pics when I receive them.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> oh those are lovely! i think they are the goa material... i'm looking for the ostrich though


 
The look book say the material is Sirio Cervo. Not 100% sure what that is.


----------



## **shoelover**

karwood loving the *Lima Sirio Cervo Laminato!
*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow. Carlinha, thank you so much for sharing! They're all beautiful.


----------



## karwood

Thanks everybody!! I am really excited. I hope they are as pretty IRL as they are in the pics.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood*, I can't wait to see those beautiful shoes on! Congrats!
Modeling pix when they arrive, please!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for posting them Carlinha!


----------



## ashakes

Thanks for posting Karwood & Carlinha!  

Here are some additional photos from Madison. I received some earlier this week, but just had a chance to upload.  

You have seen the So Private Rainbow Strass, but here is the clutch as well!







Ron Ron Lace Bouquet





New Decoltissimo Lace Bouquet


----------



## ashakes

Miss Clichy Botte (140 mm)


----------



## jancedtif

Wow thanks *Asha*!


----------



## ashakes

Hyper Prive Lace Bouquet





Frou Prive





Biba Frou


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks Karwood, Carlinha,and Asha for posting....you ladies ROCK!!!!!  I am loving too many of them, this is not good.  Asha - do you know how much the bouquets were?


----------



## ashakes

Ambro Pizzo Lace Leopard (90 mm)


----------



## ashakes

Altadamas (Africa & Bois Rose)


----------



## ashakes

MAYKIMAY dorado, hematite and leopard strass clutches


----------



## ashakes

More clutches...AIONOEUD pony guepard, bronze and silver spot specchio


----------



## ashakes

LouboutinNerd said:


> Thanks Karwood, Carlinha,and Asha for posting....you ladies ROCK!!!!!  I am loving too many of them, this is not good.  Asha - do you know how much the bouquets were?



Which ones?  I only know the hyper prives are $1025. I didn't inquire about anything.  I only know the price of the python nabuck Altadamas is $1290 and the So Private Rainbow Strass $2830 since I own them.


----------



## justkell

oh the clichy knee boot, heaven on earth! thanks for posting *asha*!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for all the pics, Asha!  I am loving the Biba Frou.  Hm, so do you think the Miss Clichy is going to be like a covered version of the Bianca?  That's sort of what the Miss Clichy Botte looks like (in boot form, of course).


----------



## ashakes

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks for all the pics, Asha!  I am loving the Biba Frou.  Hm, so do you think the Miss Clichy is going to be like a covered version of the Bianca?  That's sort of what the Miss Clichy Botte looks like (in boot form, of course).



I agree.  We have seen pics of the Miss Clichy I believe.  But, with the lighting it does seem that the Miss Clichy Botte could be the covered boot version of the Bianca? 

No problem ladies!

And, Jeffreys has new Louboutins in as well.  There was not much different other than the *rolandos in metal patent (rouge, grey, and what looks like taupe), rolando in BLACK GLITTER, and the Ronda Diva in black satin (look like Miss Money Penny or Pilot, but with a tiny exposed platform).*


----------



## CatNZ

*Karwood*, *Carlinha* and *Asha*!!!

the Miss Clichy Botte looks utterly droolworthy, and so does the new Altadamas.

time to ring the boutique


----------



## eggpudding

OOOH thank you for posting Asha! Those Miss Clichy Botte WILL BE MINE IN THE FALL - I think they're the ones that I'll really save for


----------



## carlinha

you're welcome everyone!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

ashakes said:


> Which ones?  I only know the hyper prives are $1025. I didn't inquire about anything.  I only know the price of the python nabuck Altadamas is $1290 and the So Private Rainbow Strass $2830 since I own them.



Whoops, sorry - The Ron Rons and Decolts.  Maybe it's better that you don't have the prices so I'm not tempted to order them, LOL.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## cllover

Thanks for posting pics, Carlinha and Asha!  I'm loving the lace ron rons  oooo if only I weren't saving up for some VPs


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks for posting *carlinha *and *asha*!  i'm so torn about which ones i want ush:


----------



## ronsdiva

Thanks for the pics. I am loving the Limas sp looking forward to when Karwood gets hers and posts pics. The more I see the Alta Iowas the more I am loving them especially in the dark plum.


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks for posting pics!

I've been dying for a pair of lace CL's, but I don't know if I like this pattern as much as I loved the old pattern.  Maybe if I see these in person I'll change my mind 

In the meantime, if anyone gets a pair, please post lots and lots of pics!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for the pictures, *carlinha*!  I think I am slowly building my fall must-have list, hehe.


----------



## CatNZ

ashakes said:


> Altadamas (Africa & Bois Rose)


 

can I get a price confirmation on the watersnake altadamas please?   SCP told me its $1095 excl of tax


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, ladies for all the gorgeous photos of the new shoes.  *Asha*, I think I will need the lace decolts-they are so stunning.  I may have to make a call and start saving up!!


----------



## siserilla

Oh my gosh. I want the gray watersnake decolletes. I must have them!!


----------



## ashakes

CatNZ said:


> can I get a price confirmation on the watersnake altadamas please?   SCP told me its $1095 excl of tax



These are brand new for this season like my red ones and I was charged $1290, but I may have accidentally been overcharged. lol I will obviously check tomorrow!


----------



## compulsive

Thanks for posting *carlinha* & *asha*! I am drooling over those lace Ron Ron's!


----------



## madamelizaking

Catnz- 1095 is correct, i saw them at the SCP boutique yesterday


----------



## techie81

Ok, I need the Biba Frou and the new lacy Ron Rons.  I'm so in trouble this fall...these along with the studded Pigalles/VPs...oh my.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

thanks for the pix! love those lace ron rons!!!


----------



## Lec8504

omg lace ron rons!  I'm a sucker for lace...hopefully these will come out after my ban hehe


----------



## evolkatie

carlinha said:


> grey watersnake (or python?) decollete



does anyone know which decollete are these?  I am hoping they are the almond toe and not the square toe.


----------



## cllover

^looks like the 868 (almond toe)


----------



## CatNZ

madamelizaking said:


> Catnz- 1095 is correct, i saw them at the SCP boutique yesterday



woot!!! thanks madamelizaking  maybe you were in store when I called up   it was like, 6pm and Monica was on her own LOL!


----------



## sara999

some GORGEOUS new fall shoes!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh my good gosh! I normally avoid this thread and ive just remembered why. 
I want some more lace. Those Ron Rons are just stunning. 

Thanks for the pics* asha*, as always


----------



## ashakes

No problem!

Good to know regarding the ADs.  I was originally quoted $1095 by Horatio, but was out of town and only saw the $1290 charge on my receipt when I got home.  I figured they were part of a new shipment and material being "python nabuck" so increased in price and just were mistaken initially. I will definitely call them today since SCP still has them priced at $1095.


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks to carlinha and asha for posting all the pics!
I am in LOVE with the grey watersnake decollette, and the color of the new declic!
If anyone knows of the price on the decollette, please post so that I can know for sure I definitely can't afford it.


----------



## Speedah

I still need those So Private Rainbow Strass... 

And some silver goa pronto!


----------



## lilflobowl

omg... lace ron rons & lace decoltissimos are to die for!!!! any idea how much these are going for?


----------



## Miss_Q

ashakes said:


> The gray flannel criss cross pump is called *Rimouskito. *I'm going to have to have a lesson on how to say that one. lol The price is *$855* though. I agree these look cute in photos I have seen and I would love to see them modeled.


 

I tried these on at Saks on Saturday and I am in love! I emailed my SA today to order them for me.


----------



## Alice1979

So many gorgeous new CLs, love the grey python decollete and the purple goa simple. Thank you for posting *carlinha*.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for the modeling pic *Miss Q*!  The Rimouskita reminds me of a platform pump version of the Moustique.

Thank you also to *carlinha* and *asha* and *karwood* for the eye candy!  My fall list gets longer and longer by the day.


----------



## leslie_x

I need something in purple goa and metallic bronze !!!!

gorgeous!! looking forward to the new fall collection! YAY!!

thank you so much for the pics everyone!!!


----------



## ashakes

$1290 is the correct price for any PYTHON NABUCK ALTADAMA.  The ones at South Coast Plaza and Beverly Hills are labeled as WATERSNAKE so that's why those are $1095.  Remember, California is not allowed to sell any "python" items.  I know they don't look much different in pics and I think they feel like watersnake, but technically they are "python nabuck".  Hope this clears everything up!

Also, I think I reported that the Madison Avenue boutique was supposed to get RASPBERRY Python Nabuck Altadamas, but those were cancelled.



*STUDDED PIGALLES & STUDDED VPs* are priced at *$995* in boutique lookbooks.  However, Saks has the STUDDED VPs listed at *$895* so that price is also being checked by the boutiques.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks for the update Asha


----------



## ashakes

Oh, and the price in Paris on the *lilac python nabuck Altadamas is [FONT=&quot]724 + 30[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]* Fed Ex shipping.  *

Somebody was bad early this morning. LOL
[/FONT]


----------



## jancedtif

^We love when you are bad *Asha*!


----------



## japskivt

ashakes said:


> Oh, and the price in Paris on the *lilac python nabuck Altadamas is [FONT=&quot]724 + 30[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]* Fed Ex shipping.  *
> 
> Somebody was bad early this morning. LOL
> [/FONT]



I enjoy it when you misbehave!


----------



## rdgldy

lilflobowl said:


> omg... lace ron rons & lace decoltissimos are to die for!!!! any idea how much these are going for?



The lace decolts are $855.


----------



## rdgldy

Miss_Q said:


> I tried these on at Saks on Saturday and I am in love! I emailed my SA today to order them for me.


Miss Q-I loved those on you!


----------



## carlinha

ashakes said:


> Oh, and the price in Paris on the *lilac python nabuck Altadamas is [FONT=&quot]724&#8364; + 30[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*&#8364; Fed Ex shipping.  *
> 
> Somebody was bad early this morning. LOL
> [/FONT]



congrats *asha*!!!  how are you dealing with the exotics shipping issue to the US?

i was lucky when i got my lizards/pythons that i had a friend going to paris at that time, so she just picked them up for me...

what a hassle!  i wish it were just easy...


----------



## CatNZ

thank you for the clarification *Asha*  it's good to know that watersnake is python!

SCP is fine with shipping them overseas, but I do hope New Zealand customs will let them in!


----------



## lilmissb

^really Cat??? Oh my, that's opened up some doors for me then if the boutiques don't mind sending. I checked with madison or horatio once and they refused to send python rolandos to me


----------



## LouboutinNerd

jancedtif said:


> ^We love when you are bad *Asha*!



LOL, I second that!!


----------



## mal

Oh, *Asha*, Lilac Python! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## julies*shoes

I just started a new thread with pics of what NAP US has on order for Fall/Winter.  I thought a few of them should be posted here as well since they are new...

 *Black 'CHARME' 100mm suede and pony fold over ankle boot  *






*Copper 'BRIGETTE'140mm w 30mm platform python metallic and lace peep toe bootee*
*



*

*Light Gray 'GLOBE' 100mm suede/specchio calf leather bootie*
*



*

*Black 'LYNN 120' 120mm suede open back double buckle bootee w leather cap toe






Multi 'MISS CLICHY' 140mm w 40mm platform bootie in pony 





 
Multi 'MULTI BOOTEE' 140mm w 30mm platform bi-color suede pump w hand stitching detail and sculpted heel 





* 
*Black 'PAOLA' 100mm lace ankle bootie with back zip - (looks like a 120mm to me...)





*


----------



## julies*shoes

And here are a few more...

*Bronze 'BAT GIRL' 100mm speccio calf pointed toe t bar sandal - (like a 120mm to me...)*
*



*


*
Black 'CANDY FLAT' lace ballet pump w stud detail





* 
*Black 'PIGALLE STUDS' 100mm nappa leather pump with allover silver toned studs*
*



*

*Antique Rose 'RHONDA DINA' 140mm w 40mm platform satin with lace overlay closed toe sandal with ankle strap
**



*

*Silver 'VERY PENNY' 120mm w 15mm platform lame kid goat peep toe pump 






Anthracite 'BIANCA' 140mm w 40mm platform matte python platform pump 







*


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks, *julies!*


----------



## JetSetGo!

I guess we know where "Goa" comes from now! It's goat!

Thanks again, Julie for posting!


----------



## rdgldy

that actually makes sense!


----------



## julies*shoes

It makes sense, but I must admit it kinda changes the way I feel about them...  I can see why they changed it to Goa.  That "T" makes a big difference when it comes to marketing.


----------



## lilmissb

I like the look of the Very Penny. Is that like the Very Coise but in full shoe form? Thanks for the pics everyone!


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* - i think they are the very croise without the double platform!

goa... hmmmm.....


----------



## techie81

I'm kind of feeling the Brigette...


----------



## CatNZ

lilmissb said:


> ^really Cat??? Oh my, that's opened up some doors for me then if the boutiques don't mind sending. I checked with madison or horatio once and they refused to send python rolandos to me


 
yay *lilmissb* , now there's a glimmer of hope for getting exotics downunder!  well, at least that's what Patrick said when I put watersnake VP on my shopping list 

I asked him if they're restricted from being sent overseas, and he said no, the restriction only applies to python, crocodile etc...

guess CL's starting to use the term "watersnake" to bypass these pesky rules, but I do wonder if there's actually any difference between those reptiles


----------



## lilmissb

^YAY!!! There's hope for us yet.


----------



## CatNZ

or.... doomed!


----------



## lilmissb

^lol!


----------



## siserilla

What's the reasoning on the restrictions on having exotics shipped to California and Australia? Just curious.

I asked my boyfriend and apparently there is a difference between the python and the "watersnake". He said watersnake is such a generic term though as there are lots of snakes that could be called watersnakes and by looking at the photo of the shoes he can tell that they came from a big snake. 



CatNZ said:


> yay *lilmissb* , now there's a glimmer of hope for getting exotics downunder!  well, at least that's what Patrick said when I put watersnake VP on my shopping list
> 
> I asked him if they're restricted from being sent overseas, and he said no, the restriction only applies to python, crocodile etc...
> 
> guess CL's starting to use the term "watersnake" to bypass these pesky rules, but I do wonder if there's actually any difference between those reptiles


----------



## laureenthemean

I didn't have a camera with me, but I saw black and dark green suede Altadamas at Nordstrom Topanga.  They were $795.  They also had black kid Biancas, but I didn't check the price, and some metallic patent Simple 85s, among a few other things.


----------



## CatNZ

siserilla said:


> What's the reasoning on the restrictions on having exotics shipped to California and Australia? Just curious.
> 
> I asked my boyfriend and apparently there is a difference between the python and the "watersnake". He said watersnake is such a generic term though as there are lots of snakes that could be called watersnakes and by looking at the photo of the shoes he can tell that they came from a big snake.


 

there's something about importing/exporting exotic animal products.  I looked up on New Zealand's customs site, they don't have anything specific about python, but anything to do with endangered animals is banned.  that may be the similar thing with Australia and California, I don't know.

I think some places have rules about exotic materials too, like there need to be certificates to prove that they're from farmed sources instead of wild.... that is probably more to do with crocodiles.


----------



## Chins4

Just had a heads up from The Corner in Berlin http://www.thecornerberlin.de/

New CLs due in from June 15th. Quite a few pics so bear with me (and some good news for the ladies looking for lower heels )

First up Altadama 100, Altadama 140 in metallic nude patent, Bianca in Black Calf, Declic 90 (looks like Black Suede) and Declic 120 in Goa Lame Noir..........


----------



## Chins4

Decollete 868 in Jazz, Feticha in python, Fifires in Calf, Patent HP and Josefa in Black Calf/Silver


----------



## Chins4

Lady Claude in Metallic Oxblood Patent, Maggie 140 in 2tone sude, Mamanouk 120 will be in burgundy suede, Miss Nappa in Black Calf, New Simple 120 in suede with calf platform/heel


----------



## Chins4

Nitanimoi in black calf, Studded Pigalle, Piros 120, Patent RonRon - will be in black, Simple 70


----------



## Chins4

And finally - black/red patent VP and Zoupi 120


----------



## lolitablue

Loving this.  But in the metallic nude.


----------



## Speedah

The metallic nude?  Thanks, *Chins*! Does anyone have photos of the studded VP? I tried searching for it but I couldn't find it...


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks for the eye candy, *Chins!*


----------



## jancedtif

The shoes, the shoes, the shoes!!  Thanks for the eye candy *Chins*!


----------



## techie81

Man, I wonder if I can wear a 120mm without a platform. Those Pigalles are amazing.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

***ughhhhhhhhhh***must***get***Nitanimoi*** 
I can't tell, but I hope there's no peep-toe in the front... I don't do those toe-boots....

 for all the pix!!!


----------



## carlinha

the python feticha and maggie 140 are sooooo to die for!!! but the feticha looks crazy high though... anyone know what the heel height of that is?


----------



## sumnboutme

^^I think the Fetichas are 140...not sure though but ur right, the pythons are TDF!! 

edit:  upon closer inspection, i am not sure what the heel height is after all


----------



## eggpudding

Speedah said:


> The metallic nude?  Thanks, *Chins*! Does anyone have photos of the studded VP? I tried searching for it but I couldn't find it...


 
Me too, I would LOVE to see what the studded VPs look like! Thanks for all the eye candy Chins!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pic *Chins!* I am in sooooooooooooooooo much trouble.... ush:


----------



## floridasun8

Yes, Yes, Yes!!!!  A lower heel Declic with a SKINNY heel!!    I've been waiting for you!   Thanks for posting chins!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks chins!

The Maggie comes in both 140mm and 160mm heel heights.


----------



## surlygirl

thanks chins!!! I needed to see more new pics since I came on tPF today with new shoes on my mind! I am loving the Maggie even more after seeing that colorway!


----------



## surlygirl

I'm searching through this thread now, but vaguely remember seeing MCs from overseas that came in the sparkly glitter. Were these available in the multicolor glitter as well? I can't seem to find them mentioned, but would like some idea before I start contacting the boutiques and have SAs think I'm crazy! LOL!


----------



## Girl 6

surlygirl said:


> I'm searching through this thread now, but vaguely remember seeing MCs from overseas that came in the sparkly glitter. Were these available in the multicolor glitter as well? I can't seem to find them mentioned, but would like some idea before I start contacting the boutiques and have SAs think I'm crazy! LOL!



I'm pretty sure it was the black glitter and they were available from St. Honore.  Good luck!

G6


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thanks, *Girl 6*!


----------



## ronsdiva

Nice pics Chins. Those studded pigalles are kind of growing on me, but I can't do 120 in pigalles.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for the pics, *Chins*!  I am really liking the Maggie.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pics Chins!!


----------



## sara999

LOVING the maggie and feticha.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I just figured out that the bootie is called "Ni toi, ni moi" in French. How cute!

It means in English: Not you, not/nor me (ya, my English isn't great, so I dunno if you would say a second not or nor lol)


----------



## lovespeonies

A few over the knee boots at NM


----------



## CatNZ

I'm in love with the Nitanimoi boot too!!!  plus the nude metallic Altadama   thanks for sharing *Chins*!


----------



## needloub

I love those over the knee boots...all you need is a whip


----------



## cllover

Yes! - I'm excited that over-the-knee boots are going to be in!  I probably won't get CL boots because I absolutely destroy my boots every winter but definitely want to get some cheaper over-the-knee boots!


----------



## julies*shoes

I LOVE that Altadama 100!!!  I was planning to get the Cathay but now really want the Altadama.  I hope they are getting it in the US.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## po0hping

The Nitanimoi are driving me crazy, I need them.
Fall collection


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Why can't the Nitanimoi come in  the color I want?!?!?!? UGHHHHH so frustrating! 

Why can't they be like this:::

  







because Msr. Louboutin doesn't want my $$$ :cry:


----------



## scarlettsole

Oh WOW!! I LOVE LOVE the Altadama 140 in metallic nude patent ... man I knew there was a reason I was avoiding this thread. And of course my BF sees them and enables me ... must resist!! And the Nitanimoi is also AMAZING ... :blink:(< ----summing up my emotions with smilies lol)


----------



## po0hping

I love how the suede and leather combo go together, the colors too.  I never thought that would look nice until I saw it on Ms Paltrow.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

girls, it's called *Ni Toi Ni Moi* lol

I don't think it would make sense in French otherwise...


----------



## lilmissb

I actually love the all black version of the Nitanimoi


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> I actually love the all black version of the Nitanimoi


 
Me too!  Didn't care about it before.


----------



## po0hping

I hope the white and black version makes it to retail.  It will get dirty super fast but they are beyond lovely.  I'm still undecided on the grey and black.


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Me too!  Didn't care about it before.



me three!!!  i think it looks HOT in all black...


----------



## rilokiley

carlinha said:


> me three!!! i think it looks HOT in all black...



Me four!   I don't think I could pull this style off, but I think the Nitanimoi looks stunning in black


----------



## lilmissb

^Don't say that *rilo!* I think you'd totally rock them! Tuck your super skinny black jeans (if you have that colour in super skinny) into the boots and pop a black leather jacket over a brightly coloured shirt and match your handbag to your shirt and you're right! 

I can so see you in that kinda outfit! Bring your rocker chick out!!!!


----------



## techie81

Ok I love the Nitanimoi in cream but I love it even more so in black...


----------



## po0hping

techie81 said:


> Ok I love the Nitanimoi in cream but I love it even more so in black...



I'm partial to the two tones but I do think the all black is really sexy and edgy to me now after lilmissb's outfit discription.  I actually hated the style, but I love it now.  Thank goodness the love happened right before its available, I disliked the Ariella Clou when it first came out and loved it after I saw it on carlinha, way after it wasn't being sold anymore I got my stuff together now.


----------



## laureenthemean

CEC.LV4eva said:


> girls, it's called *Ni Toi Ni Moi* lol
> 
> I don't think it would make sense in French otherwise...


Maybe that's the phrase it's based on, but that may not be the actual name of the style.

Does the Nitanimoi have a square toe?


----------



## lilmissb

^^LOL! I know what you mean though. There are a couple of styles I love and I didn't get them on sale or when they were full price and now I can't get them at all!

^I'm pretty sure it does *Laureen.*


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks!  Hm, well, they do look pretty hot in all black, but I still don't like that square toe.  Oh well, another style to pass on for me, until someone models it of course.


----------



## CatNZ

omg *lilmissb*!!! look what's in your avatar pic!! 

congrats girl  where's the modelling pic!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks Cat! Try this page in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ur-louboutin-collections-here-436588-122.html


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh *naked*, you know i feel the same about the booties. Why is Gwenyths colour combo not being put into production. Apart from blue/black, black/black do we know other colour combos? Im not really feeling the black/black to be honest.


----------



## CatNZ

lilmissb said:


> ^Thanks Cat! Try this page in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ur-louboutin-collections-here-436588-122.html




gunna PM ya girlie


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

savvysgirl said:


> Oh *naked*, you know i feel the same about the booties. Why is Gwenyths colour combo not being put into production. Apart from blue/black, black/black do we know other colour combos? Im not really feeling the black/black to be honest.


 
This is all I know about these boots so far 

Horatio - Black
SCP - Black, Red on Black
BH - Black, Black and Blue

Mount Street - Said they would be 775 pounds

I am still hoping on a wing and a prayer that the ones Gwenyth wore will be made .. but Horatio assured me it wasn't gonna happen


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> ^Don't say that *rilo!* I think you'd totally rock them! Tuck your super skinny black jeans (if you have that colour in super skinny) into the boots and pop a black leather jacket over a brightly coloured shirt and match your handbag to your shirt and you're right!
> 
> I can so see you in that kinda outfit! Bring your rocker chick out!!!!




I can totally see _you_ in that kind of outfit... with your new bbag, *lilmissb*! 

I think I am too shy/conservative to wear such an edgy style.  Even double platforms are too much for me! :shame: haha I sound like an old lady.


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehe, that is probably something I would wear out for a night out. 

I love your look *rilo!* You have such classy, elegant, old hollywood star style. I love those dresses you got made by oriental treasure. And to be honest I'm only just starting to break out of my conservative shell in the last 2 years. I just decided that I needed to rebel for a while!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

laureenthemean said:


> Maybe that's the phrase it's based on, but that may not be the actual name of the style.
> 
> Does the Nitanimoi have a square toe?



True, but I think there was just a typo in the original post. If you save the picture, the file's name is actually "nitoinimoi" which is how I figured it out cuz at first I also called it nitanimoi lol


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> ^Hehehehe, that is probably something I would wear out for a night out.
> 
> I love your look *rilo!* You have such classy, elegant, old hollywood star style. I love those dresses you got made by oriental treasure. And to be honest I'm only just starting to break out of my conservative shell in the last 2 years. I just decided that I needed to rebel for a while!!!




You're so sweet, *lilmissb*!   This forum (especially ladies like *laureen* and *noah*) has inspired me to try to be more adventurous when it comes to color


----------



## savvysgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is all I know about these boots so far
> 
> Horatio - Black
> SCP - Black, Red on Black
> BH - Black, Black and Blue
> 
> Mount Street - Said they would be 775 pounds
> 
> I am still hoping on a wing and a prayer that the ones Gwenyth wore will be made .. but Horatio assured me it wasn't gonna happen



Thank you honey. Have we got a pic of the red on black yet? I think Gwenyth's are by far the best ones, grrr. Have you asked if they will be avail for SO?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you honey. Have we got a pic of the red on black yet? I think Gwenyth's are by far the best ones, grrr. Have you asked if they will be avail for SO?


 
Horatio said they would try and source it but of course .. they never got back to me.

Mount St. called them the NITOINIMOI

BH called them the NITOMOI


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^thank you for confirming the name


----------



## karwood

Thanks Chins for posting the pics!! Eye candy galore!! I totally love the Maggie, but 140 is pretty darn high!


----------



## natassha68

New to NM, over the knee boot, $1995.00


----------



## natassha68

Also new at SCP


----------



## julies*shoes

OMG!!  I just fell in love with that nude Altadama 100!!!   I just called Patrick at SCP and ordered it!  YEAH!!!  Thanks for posting Natassha!  It is $795 which isn't too bad.  I thought it would be more.


----------



## CatNZ

Patrick, he looks after my CL needs 

*julie*... is SCP only getting metallic nude altadamas in 100?


----------



## natassha68

julies*shoes said:


> OMG!!  I just fell in love with that nude Altadama 100!!!   I just called Patrick at SCP and ordered it!  YEAH!!!  Thanks for posting Natassha!  It is $795 which isn't too bad.  I thought it would be more.


----------



## karwood

*Paola Bootie* available at Barneys.com:

http://www.barneys.com/Paola Bootie/500184094,default,pd.html


----------



## julies*shoes

I got a little more info from Patrick at SCP on new styles.  He said the studded Pigalle is only going to be available in a 120.  He said nobody will have a 100mm version.  But, there will be a VP with studs!  Also, there will be a Love pump in a 70mm heel at Madison and BH.


----------



## julies*shoes

CatNZ said:


> Patrick, he looks after my CL needs
> 
> *julie*... is SCP only getting metallic nude altadamas in 100?


 
They have the black metal and nude metal patent now. They are getting it in a black calf as well.


----------



## julies*shoes

I had Patrick send me a pic of the Altadama nude metal patent next to the SP nude patent.  He also included a beige patent.  Here is the pic so you can see the color:


----------



## scarlettsole

julies*shoes said:


> OMG!! I just fell in love with that nude Altadama 100!!!  I just called Patrick at SCP and ordered it! YEAH!!! Thanks for posting Natassha! It is $795 which isn't too bad. I thought it would be more.


 
Congrats!! Those are so BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for posting, *natassha*!


----------



## floridasun8

Grrrrrr on the pigalles only avail in 120....but thanks for the info julies.   Curious to see what a studded VP would look like though.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

julies*shoes said:


> I got a little more info from Patrick at SCP on new styles.  He said the studded Pigalle is only going to be available in a 120.  He said nobody will have a 100mm version.  But, there will be a *VP with studs!*  Also, there will be a Love pump in a 70mm heel at Madison and BH.



that sounds interesting, wonder what color the shoe is gonna be....


----------



## CatNZ

julies*shoes said:


> I had Patrick send me a pic of the Altadama nude metal patent next to the SP nude patent. He also included a beige patent. Here is the pic so you can see the color:


 

aww thanks for sharing the pic *julie*   I love the metallic nude, but just not a fan of altadama 100 

now, if only nude metallic woul come in pigalle, or simple.

120mm studded pigalle sounds right up my 'alley' though   wonder if studded VP would be somewhat like the Hercules - only the ball of heel part is studded, and studs on the vamp perhaps?


----------



## rdgldy

I am anxious to see the altadama 100 on-the proportion looks a little strange in the picture, but I'm sure its the angle.


----------



## julies*shoes

rdgldy said:


> I am anxious to see the altadama 100 on-the proportion looks a little strange in the picture, but I'm sure its the angle.


 
I will post pics when it arrives.  I should have it on Friday.


----------



## techie81

Oh my...more eye candy...I MUST see these studded VPs!!!  I might have to call to reserve a pair...


----------



## julies*shoes

Oh, forgot to mention, Patrick said there will be a 100mm version of Madame Claude available in hot Barbie pink.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Natassha* and *Julies* for the pics and info.!


----------



## techie81

Good to know...thanks Julies! 

So broke for fall.


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> *I am anxious to see the altadama 100 on-the proportion looks a little strange in the picture*, but I'm sure its the angle.



Me too!! Cannot wait to see it on *Julies*!!!!

That was the pair that got my interest when the pictures were posted! Congrats!!!


----------



## julies*shoes

lolitablue said:


> Me too!! Cannot wait to see it on *Julies*!!!!
> 
> That was the pair that got my interest when the pictures were posted! Congrats!!!


 
Thanks! I just had to get them.  I am glad I called when I did, because he said the nude metal are selling fast.  He pulled the last size 40 for me and while we were on the phone, another customer in the store asked to buy them.  I was like "no way - I was here first!"


----------



## julies*shoes

Interesting...I just got an email from Patrick as SCP.  He said he shipped me the Altadama 100 in a size 39.5 instead of my usual 40.  He said they are running 1/2 size bigger than the VPs this year.  Hummm...(I hope it isn't because the other girl wanted the 40s too). I hope they fit.


----------



## CatNZ

yeah Patrick said the VPs are running half a size bigger this year... etc... so yeah, I just took his suggested sizing for my altadama watersnakes


----------



## lilmissb

^Sheesh! I'm getting sized outta the range! I wear 35.5 most of the time as it is! What about smaller footed women like techie??? That's gonna suck for a lot of women!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

^^ I'm worried now :cry:  I'm a size 35 in all of my CLs... it's going to be tough searching for 34.5's


----------



## julies*shoes

In case anyone wants to see, this is the new Love pump in 70mm.  I really don't like the thick heel, it should have been thin like the SP 70.  Only Madison and Vegas are getting it. $745


----------



## CatNZ

boooo, the chunky heel really ruined it for rest of the shoe, IMHO at least.

guess that's the same for every colour/material variation of the love pumps?  guess I'll stick with the flats


----------



## julies*shoes

CatNZ said:


> boooo, the chunky heel really ruined it for rest of the shoe, IMHO at least.
> 
> guess that's the same for every colour/material variation of the love pumps? guess I'll stick with the flats


 
In the 70mm heel, yes.  To get the thin heel, you will have to go to a 100mm.  NAP and the boutiques are getting the black patent flat with white LOVE.


----------



## CatNZ

oh, only in the 70?   I can go with 100 then 

was just on the phone with Patrick... and he said that they just got a call from the workshop a couple of hours ago, and said that CL's having issues stretching the patent nude material over the lathe etc...

in short, due to manufacturing/material problems... nude Alti's are cancelled   anyone ordering other nude patent styles should double check with boutiques too just in case.


----------



## mal

^^^Whoa!


----------



## lilmissb

Well good thing I didn't want nude altis! Problem is, what about other nude patent items???


----------



## julies*shoes

CatNZ said:


> oh, only in the 70?  I can go with 100 then
> 
> was just on the phone with Patrick... and he said that they just got a call from the workshop a couple of hours ago, and said that CL's having issues stretching the patent nude material over the lathe etc...
> 
> in short, due to manufacturing/material problems... nude Alti's are cancelled  anyone ordering other nude patent styles should double check with boutiques too just in case.


 
Just the traditional nude patent or the nude metal patent as well?


----------



## MikaelaN

CatNZ said:


> oh, only in the 70?   I can go with 100 then
> 
> was just on the phone with Patrick... and he said that they just got a call from the workshop a couple of hours ago, and said that CL's having issues stretching the patent nude material over the lathe etc...
> 
> in short, due to manufacturing/material problems... *nude Alti's are cancelled *  anyone ordering other nude patent styles should double check with boutiques too just in case.



I'm going to pretend I didn't read this. I need to contain myself before I get really angry.


----------



## rilokiley

MikaelaN said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't read this. I need to contain myself before I get really angry.




oh no!!!   *MikaelaN*, I just read about the Altis being possibly canceled.  I'm so sorry


----------



## MikaelaN

rilokiley said:


> oh no!!!   *MikaelaN*, I just read about the Altis being possibly canceled.  I'm so sorry



Thanks, *Rilo...
*I...I...I want to cry. I'm just in shock right now. I was _this _close.


----------



## rdgldy

I feel your pain!


----------



## carlinha

*mikaelan*, did you call the boutique you ordered from to confirm?  was it LV or SCP??

i just don't understand how this is possible... for an atelier like CL who makes shoes ALL the time for years and years (and FAR MORE INTRICATE ONES than nude patent altis!!!), i just can't understand how this would be soo difficult?!?!?!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

THanks, *rdgldy!

Carlinha - *Just called and spoke to Reaghan.  She confirmed the bad news and was so sad to tell me because she's the one who sold them to me and knew how excited I was to get them.  I asked if it was any other shoe other than the alti and she said nope...it's just the altis that are having the problem.  I honestly don't understand it either.  I'm just soooooo sad.  I could always just get the black ones...but it's just not the same.  My cc is being refunded tomorrow...


----------



## rilokiley

MikaelaN said:


> Thanks, *Rilo...
> *I...I...I want to cry. I'm just in shock right now. I was _this _close.




I'm sorry 

Don't lose all hope though.  I thought I would never be able to get my Fiorellinos when Paris said they didn't have the right brooches, but two weeks later, I got a call back saying they found the brooches in Italy.

and if you're still looking for a nude closed-toe shoe, I adore my nude Clichy


----------



## CatNZ

I'm sorry about the the terrible news ladies , it always really suck to be the news bearer too... but thats what I was told by Patrick today on the phone.

yes, he told me the patent nude Altis are cancelled, so I won't be getting them .  I don't think this applies to the metallic nude patent, but nothing apart from metallic nude Altadama100 has arrived in SCP yet... and I have my name down for nude metallic RonRons, fingers crossed.

again... I'm sorry ladies for stirring up such a storm... but please do call your SA/boutique to confirm the status your own reserved patent nudes.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh no, no 100 studded pigalle?   I can't do 120 for sure, so that's out.


----------



## savvysgirl

*MikaelaN, *I'm so sorry to hear about the Altis


----------



## lilmissb

Cat, they have nude metal ronrons coming out???? Oh my I need my name down for those! Or pigalles or decolletes...


----------



## CatNZ

*lilmissb*  yup SCP will get metallic nude RonRons, but they haven't arrived yet.. and I forgot to ask what heel height :shame:

as much as Patrick's told me, there aren't that many styles metallic nude, certainly not pigalle... (I asked :cry which sounds a rather silly decision by msr. Louboutin ... we all know how wildly popular patent nudes are for classics.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, must put my name down methinks....how did you size for them? Are they running big too? I guess you don't know yet.


----------



## CatNZ

nope  I just tell them my size in similar shoes, and have faith in Patrick to get it right   in this case I'll just let them know my simple/NS sizing


----------



## lilflobowl

I actually think it's a good thing that they didn't produce the shoes because of the technical difficulties they had with it... afterall you'd rather not have spent the $$ on a pair of shoes that would spoil not long after right?


----------



## natassha68

Wow what a bummer , funny when I got my nude alti's I was told they would be 160's, not 140's, they only produced a size run of them for europe, and a size run of the 140's that were sent to BH CL...I was hoping on the release of the 160's here ... now Im doubting that will happen.... stinky, I dislike that they mention what will be released without being produced, I have seen this happen with a few different pairs I have been interested in.


----------



## dreachick2384

They said it's just the Nude Altis, right Cat and Mikaela? I pre-ordered the Barbie pink ones...


----------



## karwood

I finally got my Limas.  Here are the pics for those of you who wanted to get a better look at these shoes. If you are interested, I got these from Joe at the NM in San Francisco.


----------



## surlygirl

well, my goodness! those are gorgeous, *karwood*!


----------



## Chins4

Those are awesome Karwood - can we see modelling pics?


----------



## karwood

Chins4 said:


> Those are awesome Karwood - can we see modelling pics?


----------



## Chins4

They look hot on you!


----------



## natassha68

They are delicious on you !!! great choice!!





karwood said:


>


----------



## lilmissb

They look totally fab on you *karwood!* I'm so envious of your skinny ankles!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

karwood, those are absolutely stunning.  How tall is the heel on them?


----------



## karwood

oo_let_me_see said:


> karwood, those are absolutely stunning. How tall is the heel on them?


 
Thanks. They are 120


----------



## ronsdiva

karwood said:


>




OUTSTANDING . I am loving the Limas. I wonder if they will come in a bronze as that would be a tdf color on me. I think I am going to live vicariously though yours right now.


----------



## CatNZ

ooooo karwood they're gorgeous!!!! I wasn't so sure about the goa metallic but it really adds to the shoe


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous, *Karwood*!


----------



## jancedtif

Ronda dina 140 platform pumps on NAP:



cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/48278/48278_bk_m.jpg      cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/48278/48278_in_l.jpg


----------



## mal

*karwood*, stunning!  You do have great ankles...


----------



## julies*shoes

I saw the most adorable shoes at Jeffrey in Atlanta today!!!!  They have the LOVE shoes in 100mm and in flats in black suede with red patent letters.  Fabulous!!!  The flats have almost completely sold out in 1 week.  I hope other stores are getting the red lettering because it is stunning!!!  The flats are $645 and the 100mm are $745.  They still had plenty of stock on the 100mm.


----------



## scarlettsole

Does anyone know if Saks stores are starting to carry any of the new styles yet? TIA!


----------



## julies*shoes

I was at Saks Atlanta today and they only had a few new styles but not many.  Most of their new shoes are new colors/materials of existing shoes.  The only brand new shoe I saw was the Cathay.

Jefferey had a really pretty black glitter Rolando.  I hadn't seen glitter in Rolando before.... I also got to glance at their order book and saw some styles I hadn't seen.  They had what looked like a Pigalle wtih metal eyelets instead of studs...pretty cool.


----------



## scarlettsole

Thanks *julies*shoes*! That sounds promising. The closest Saks to me is in Columbus Ohio. I was thinking of calling ahead to see what they have, but I think I'll just go and be surprised. My DF wants to go there possibly this weekend to look at CLs. Since he wants to buy me a pair I figure it doesn't count as breaking my ban!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I really want the grey flannel Rimouskito(?) shoes.


----------



## techie81

Karwood, those are gorgeous!!! 

I called Madison yesterday about the studded VPs...Eric said they don't have photos yet but he tried to describe them for me. "Studs everywhere but the peeptoe..." and I ::think:: he said the heel will also be capped by an extra layer of leather like the Mad Marys. No patent  they'll be kid leather.


----------



## coconuttiger

julies*shoes said:


> In the 70mm heel, yes. To get the thin heel, you will have to go to a 100mm. NAP and the boutiques are getting the black patent flat with white LOVE.


 ohhhh do you know what other color combo's they're getting? i'd love a silver or white with red LOVE


----------



## julies*shoes

coconuttiger said:


> ohhhh do you know what other color combo's they're getting? i'd love a silver or white with red LOVE


 
That is the only color NAP is getting.  So far, the only red lettering I have found is at Jeffreys.


----------



## **shoelover**

karwood they look amazing on u!


----------



## surlygirl

scarlettsole said:


> Does anyone know if Saks stores are starting to carry any of the new styles yet? TIA!


 
I saw a few of the new styles at Saks in Tysons Corner in VA, too. I can't recall the styles because once I saw the Bianca I may have passed out. So gorgeous!


----------



## Raffaluv

techie81 said:


> Karwood, those are gorgeous!!!
> 
> I called Madison yesterday about the studded VPs...Eric said they don't have photos yet but he tried to describe them for me. "Studs everywhere but the peeptoe..." and I ::think:: he said the heel will also be capped by an extra layer of leather like the Mad Marys. No patent  they'll be kid leather.


 

WOW, I love them Karwood, gorgeous!!!  I'm so excited about seeing those studded VP's too Techie - thanks so much for the information!!  I can't imagine how they'd look?!?    I should get outta this thread now


----------



## CatNZ

dreachick2384 said:


> They said it's just the Nude Altis, right Cat and Mikaela? I pre-ordered the Barbie pink ones...



yeah *drea*   just the nude Alti.  I've got my name down for barbie pink Altis as well so they'd better not have issues with those too!


----------



## dreachick2384

CatNZ said:


> yeah *drea*  just the nude Alti. I've got my name down for barbie pink Altis as well so they'd better not have issues with those too!


 
Yeah, I called and talked to Reghan, she said we're ok with pink. But now that whole shipment will most likely be later since they wanted to ship all 3 colors together. I preordered and paid for mine already, I know I'm the only one in the 39-39.5 range (Reghan will help me pick a size when they come in based on how they are running), and then someone got a 41, and someone a 35 or 36. Those are the only preorders.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Does anyone know what color the "love" flats will come in??


----------



## Marisa783

dreachick2384 said:


> Yeah, I called and talked to Reghan, she said we're ok with pink. But now that whole shipment will most likely be later since they wanted to ship all 3 colors together. I preordered and paid for mine already, I know I'm the only one in the 39-39.5 range (Reghan will help me pick a size when they come in based on how they are running), and then someone got a 41, and someone a 35 or 36. Those are the only preorders.




Wait, so are they eventually getting nude or no?


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies, what are your opinions on the Plume?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I said it before and I'll say it again, they look like a sad horse.  Might look better modeled, but I think it's one style that is going to make it to sales.


----------



## savvysgirl

LOL, a sad horse?!! *Laureen*! Not a fan of them?  For some reason im really liking the blue ones on NAP but im not quite sure when i'd wear them. I think i'll stick to looking for the Para's.


----------



## jancedtif

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I said it before and I'll say it again, they look like a sad horse. Might look better modeled, but I think it's one style that is going to make it to sales.


 
*Laureen's* description nails it perfectly!  In fact whenever I see the shoe, I think of Laureen and I chuckle!  Sad horse indeed.


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> LOL, a sad horse?!! *Laureen*! Not a fan of them?  For some reason im really liking the blue ones on NAP but im not quite sure when i'd wear them. I think i'll stick to looking for the Para's.


Well they certainly look better on NAP than Saks:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1244819074441&ev19=2:9


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Oh god.. sad horse indeed!!!


----------



## lolitablue

A sad horse that has been neglected in the woods or something! Bad image in my mind now! LOL!  I would put the $$$ toward something else.


----------



## savvysgirl

Ewww no!! Dont like them in burgundy (?) I just think they look lovely in blue.


----------



## Miss_Q

Does anyone have contact info for any of the SA's at Saks NY? I tried calling the Shoe Salon but no one is picking up.


----------



## ShoeBunny

Karwood, I love those! They look really fab on you! How high is the heel & how much are they? Is that a new style? TIA!!!


----------



## sara999

oh man...sad horse! that's perfect!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Marisa783 said:


> Wait, so are they eventually getting nude or no?


 
They were trying to at least get them in the nude metal patent as a backup, but there's not enough of that material. So nope, no nude. Sad.


----------



## mal

Miss_Q said:


> Does anyone have contact info for any of the SA's at Saks NY? I tried calling the Shoe Salon but no one is picking up.



try Michael, cell # 646-306-5858. It is very hard to get through on the store lines! ( Lisa from Michigan!)


----------



## melialuvs2shop

how hot is the Ronda Dina is this color???


----------



## LavenderIce

Where is that from melia?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Where is that from melia?


 
iirc, they're from Brown's

do you love them?


----------



## LavenderIce

I do love the color.  I need a bronze in my collection.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## julies*shoes

Here are 2 new shoes that Saks in Atlanta go yesterday.  Black glitter Pigalle and anthrecite Beaute Goa.


----------



## CatNZ

dreachick2384 said:


> Yeah, I called and talked to Reghan, she said we're ok with pink. But now that whole shipment will most likely be later since they wanted to ship all 3 colors together. I preordered and paid for mine already, I know I'm the only one in the 39-39.5 range (Reghan will help me pick a size when they come in based on how they are running), and then someone got a 41, and someone a 35 or 36. Those are the only preorders.




hmmm.. I'm supposed to be on the list for 38.5 or 39, in both nude and pink... now I'm getting worried about not being on the list   is there only one list for all pre-orders? or a list for anyone showing interest, and a separate one for people who actually put some money down?

thanks for the intel though *drea*  it's not the most convenient for me to make international calls to the boutique all the time, and its nice to hear some news from a different SA every now and then!


----------



## CatNZ

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I said it before and I'll say it again, they look like a sad horse.  Might look better modeled, but I think it's one style that is going to make it to sales.



 *Laurren*, a sad horse is a bang on description!!! especially in the saddle brown colour.

I agree tho, the horse's mane might look more lively when it's worn


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hehehehehe! Sad horse!


----------



## LavenderIce

CatNZ said:


> hmmm.. I'm supposed to be on the list for 38.5 or 39, in both nude and pink... now I'm getting worried about not being on the list  is there only one list for all pre-orders? or a list for anyone showing interest, and a separate one for people who actually put some money down?
> 
> thanks for the intel though *drea*  it's not the most convenient for me to make international calls to the boutique all the time, and its nice to hear some news from a different SA every now and then!


 
Reghan said since SCP was the only boutique getting the Alti, making the full payment up front was a way to guarantee you would get one.  My understanding was if you were on the list expressing interest, you were contacted by the SAs you work with to verify which color and size you wanted and to complete the mail order client authorization form for the payment of the shoe + tax + shipping.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^ Lav is correct. I pre-ordered and have already paid. They showed up on the CC about a month ago. Only 3 ppl did that for the pink. We are on a separate list and are garanteed a pair since we already paid. They tried to limit the # of preorders so there weren't too many overlaps in sizing when they come in and Reghan tells us how they are running. After those ppl are filled, I believe they go out on the floor and people on the other list are contacted. 

BTW, Cat, if you ever want me to call and talk to Reghan on your behalf, let me know, I live in the US and have free long distance, and I call her all the time! PM me should you ever need to do that!


----------



## Miss_Q

mal said:


> try Michael, cell # 646-306-5858. It is very hard to get through on the store lines! ( Lisa from Michigan!)


 

Thank you so much! I finally got a call back yesterday and my shoes have been ordered.


----------



## karwood

Hi Ladies, 

I don't know if this has been posted here or in another thread. I received a PM from *Sakura *earlier today and she provided me the link for LVR.com. Thanks to her, here all these goodies from the Fall collection!! They have most of the new fall styles available for pre-order, like the *Feticha, Fifires, Nitanimoi in black leather, Lady Claude in black patent and leopard pony hair!!, Piros, Charme, Lima in black ostrich and many more:*

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...group=&style=&ScrollTop=2029&ListOfProdPage=1


----------



## eggpudding

^Thanks karwood and sakura! More CL porn


----------



## mal

Thanks,* julies*shoes*! Both are gorgeous, mmmm Glitter Pigalles yummy.


----------



## carlinha

^hmmm, it seems as if the Lima is in black ostrich, and NOT black croc... there is NO WAY croc would only be 1241.48 euros!  there is hope for me indeed!!!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> ^hmmm, it seems as if the Lima is in black ostrich, and NOT black croc... there is NO WAY croc would only be 1241.48 euros! there is hope for me indeed!!!


 
Oops! you are right! The detail does read they are 100% ostrich


----------



## carlinha

i'm gonna have to make some phone calls/emails...hehehehe


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ uh oh!!


----------



## carlinha

i can't even make up my mind!!!  there are so many new fall styles i am drooling over!!!


----------



## techie81

The Claudias on the site...that's not Barbie pink, is it?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think it looks like it is, Techie


----------



## techie81

Thanks meggy! Hmmm...how much is the Claudia going to be in the stateside boutiques? $995? Trying to figure out if it'd be cheaper to order through them instead.


----------



## Alice1979

savvysgirl said:


> Girlies, what are your opinions on the Plume?


 
It says the style is exclusive at Saks, most likely a Louboutin's design to get back at Saks for selling their shoes so cheap back in the winter.


----------



## cllover

I love the Feticha!!!    But...but...but.. I've just decided to stop purchasing closed-toe Loubies :cry: and stick to my list or VPs next.


----------



## lilmissb

I thought the claudias were around the MC price $795?

I really like the Very Penny but the start at 36 

Do you think the nitoinimoi fit like all other booties half size up?


----------



## CatNZ

dreachick2384 said:


> ^^ Lav is correct. I pre-ordered and have already paid. They showed up on the CC about a month ago. Only 3 ppl did that for the pink. We are on a separate list and are garanteed a pair since we already paid. They tried to limit the # of preorders so there weren't too many overlaps in sizing when they come in and Reghan tells us how they are running. After those ppl are filled, I believe they go out on the floor and people on the other list are contacted.
> 
> BTW, Cat, if you ever want me to call and talk to Reghan on your behalf, let me know, I live in the US and have free long distance, and I call her all the time! PM me should you ever need to do that!




awww thank you *drea* and *Lav* for confirming the pre-order process... I need to email SCP to give them the green light on charging ush:  I really love the Altis and there's no way in freezin he** that I want to miss out on those 

 *drea*  I'll definitely keep your offer in mind!!! I normally deal with Patrick but caught Reghan on the line the other day, and she's such a sweetie!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

i'm loving the studded bag...


----------



## laureenthemean

Alice1979 said:


> It says the style is exclusive at Saks, most likely a Louboutin's design to get back at Saks for selling their shoes so cheap back in the winter.


LOL!  That would certainly be a good way to get revenge.

Hm, even with all the new stuff, my fall list is not growing.  That's good b/c the NK I want cost a fortune!


----------



## techie81

Call me crazy...I tried to photoshop how the studded VPs might be.


----------



## cllover

Nice work, Techie! I thought that was a real photo of them!  I imagine that's probably pretty close to how they will really look.


----------



## techie81

Thanks! I spent maybe 15 minutes on it so it could've been better, but I wanted a real visual to convince me to put it on my fall list and get over losing Mad Marys.


----------



## _Danielle_

techie81 said:


> Call me crazy...I tried to photoshop how the studded VPs might be.



 c'est fantastique ma chère !!


----------



## lilmissb

They look unreal techie!


----------



## Raffaluv

Techie - you did a good job!! I love them!! I *JUST* emailed Horatio to see if Becky had any updates before checking this thread so this is too funny to me!  Don't feel bad, your mm's & studded vp's will be along soon!


----------



## Speedah

*Techie*, they look great!!! I was needing a visual too. I think it's love thanks to you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

techie - if those are what they are going to look like i may need a pair of vps in my life!


----------



## Alice1979

^^^Very creative on the VP. Wouldn't mind see them IRL.


----------



## Shainerocks

Great job, techie!


----------



## techie81

Thanks everyone!!! I think they're a must-have now. Madison wasn't sure if they were even getting my size  we'll see.


----------



## Alegory

Great (PS) work! I love the concept. hope (HE) is watching and takes note!


----------



## techie81

Alegory, there is a studded VP coming out in the fall  I created the comp from descriptions from a couple people.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow Techie! If they looked like that I would SOO want them!


----------



## techie81

Thanks naked! I'm tempted to call around this week to see if anyone will send me a photo to confirm that's how they're going to look.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

techie81 said:


> Thanks naked! I'm tempted to call around this week to see if anyone will send me a photo to confirm that's how they're going to look.


 
I think Chins mentioned seeing them in the Mount St. lookbook? Maybe e-mail them for a pic? ... and then post!!


----------



## techie81

Good point...Mount Street hasn't been responsive with emails in the past but it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## themgdinosaur

techie81 said:


> Call me crazy...I tried to photoshop how the studded VPs might be.



This is VERY SIMILAR to how it's going to look like. I saw it in the lookbook a week ago. HTH..


----------



## techie81

AWESOME. Thank you!!! ^^


----------



## lolitablue

Love the awesome job you did, *Techie*!!

They are going to be instant classics and I believe HTF if that is how they look.  Glamarockers!!!!


----------



## techie81

Thanks! Mucho excited now.


----------



## YaYa3

WOW, *echie!*  you did an awesome job photoshopping the VP!  it looks like it came straight out of a catalogue.  i'm so impressed!


----------



## techie81

Thanks YaYa!  I had to do something to get my mind off losing Mad Marys yesterday!


----------



## carlinha

*techie*, AMAZING job with the photoshopping!!!  they looked so real that for a minute i thought that was the real picture!  i hope you get them sweetie!


----------



## techie81

Thank you! Me too. The one I talked to at Madison sounded hesitant about my size.


----------



## mars702

Whatever the studded version of the VP is, I'm getting it.  Hope it looks like your photoshop ones Techie.  I drowned my sorrows in wine last night after losing auction for the 38.5 MMs so I know how you feel!


----------



## Straight-Laced

My merlot Bianca's arrived from NAP

Awesome style & colour - I like them ALOT!!

Pics of the patent merlot in natural daylight - shadow & full light - for those interested:


----------



## lilmissb

^Gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

Straight-Laced said:


> My merlot Bianca's arrived from NAP
> 
> Awesome style & colour - I like them ALOT!!
> 
> Pics of the patent merlot in natural daylight - shadow & full light - for those interested:


Pretty color, congrats!


----------



## Chins4

techie81 said:


> Thanks naked! I'm tempted to call around this week to see if anyone will send me a photo to confirm that's how they're going to look.


 
Techie - if you call Mount St ask for Ella and tell her that the lady who went through the look-book with her on Saturday told you about the studded VP? She is super-sweet, very helpful and knows all about TPF after the last London meet crashed through Mount St's doors LOL


----------



## CatNZ

Straight-Laced said:


> My merlot Bianca's arrived from NAP
> 
> Awesome style & colour - I like them ALOT!!
> 
> Pics of the patent merlot in natural daylight - shadow & full light - for those interested:



 congrats!!! they look a LOT better in real colours... NAP's studio shots don't do the merlot any justice!

on the other hand, now I know for sure that my Lady Lynch in metallic rouge is completely the same as your Bianca, minus the platforms   120mm sans platform won't be as comfy, but who said I gotta walk in them?


----------



## Straight-Laced

thanks *lilmissb, laureen and Cat*

I'm thrilled with the patent merlot IRL - looking forward to seeing your Lady Lynch's Cat.  I don't expect I'll be doing too much walking in the Bianca's either, though they're surprisingly easy to walk in


----------



## surlygirl

they are gorgeous, *Straight-Laced*! I love that shoe. so pretty!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Straight-Laced*, that colour is absolutely divine! It's like red wine on a shoe. Yumssss!


----------



## sara999

i second asking for ella at mount st, she's soooo nice!!!!!!


i LOVE thos biancas, modelling pics??


----------



## mal

*straightlaced*- sooo hot! model please???


----------



## techie81

Chins4 said:


> Techie - if you call Mount St ask for Ella and tell her that the lady who went through the look-book with her on Saturday told you about the studded VP? She is super-sweet, very helpful and knows all about TPF after the last London meet crashed through Mount St's doors LOL



Lol I might have to do that...Cleo responded back telling me to come by and check out the lookbook myself.


----------



## techie81

The Biancas are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

techie81 said:


> Lol I might have to do that...Cleo responded back telling me to come by and check out the lookbook myself.


 
Well that won't take long


----------



## techie81

I'm sure London's lovely this time of year.  Anyone know how much they're going to be? I hope they don't hit 4 digits. :O


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I thought 895?


----------



## techie81

Sadly that sounds like a bargain now. I think you're right, thanks!


----------



## inspiredgem

Straight-Laced said:


> My merlot Bianca's arrived from NAP
> 
> Awesome style & colour - I like them ALOT!!
> 
> Pics of the patent merlot in natural daylight - shadow & full light - for those interested:



Gorgeous!  Can't wait for modeling pics 

Do these run TTS?


----------



## karwood

New Helmut in rouge patent at NM in SF:


----------



## techie81

Ohhhh those are stunning.


----------



## justkell

i received the aubergine rolandos the other day from saks.com and they are so gorgeous, a nice, subtle, lavender color. it's kind of hard to explain. and pictures don't do it justice cause it makes them look red-ish. In real life they look like a lavender/gray color. Pretty similar to the pic up on saks.com But unfortunately they are going back. There are other shoes I'd rather have now then pay full price for those.


----------



## Marisa783

Sorry if these have already been posted.  Pink Claudia...

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=RlVYSUE=&season=actual&seasProdID=50I


----------



## natassha68

Wow, check out all the new arrivals on Bergdorf's website


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The Lady Page and Feticha are just gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I want the lady patent wedge!!!  


....I'm in trouble!


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> Wow, check out all the new arrivals on Bergdorf's website


 
Damn I'm in trouble ush:


----------



## Alice1979

^^^So many gorgeous new CLs. Love the ambro lace peeptoe and lady page.


----------



## natassha68

Also just in at CL Madison, enjoy  Note " Miss Clichy 140 !!"


----------



## cllover

siiiigh the Feticha


----------



## CCKL

Uh oh...my bank account is not going to be very happy


----------



## karwood

I totally love the Bicho in the black/gray suede combo. I have to add these to my want list!!


----------



## cllover

ok this one is making me go, "what were you thinking, M. Louboutin?!"   

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod45940017&eItemId=prod45940017&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dchristian%252Blouboutin%2526_requestid%253D20849


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, *Natassha* and *Karwood*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ there's so many concepts on one shoe .....


thanks for the pics ladies! I need to get my wishlist in order!


----------



## JetSetGo!

cllover said:


> ok this one is making me go, "what were you thinking, M. Louboutin?!"
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod45940017&eItemId=prod45940017&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dchristian%252Blouboutin%2526_requestid%253D20849





hmmmm....not loving those.


----------



## floridasun8

karwood said:


> I totally love the Bicho in the black/gray suede combo. I have to add these to my want list!!



I love the look of this shoe!!!  Very cool.


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> I totally love the Bicho in the black/gray suede combo. I have to add these to my want list!!


 
I'm really loving this one, too. I love grey and black together. Nice!


----------



## techie81

Oooh Lady Page...Feticha...my list is growing.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I'm going to be in big trouble if all the styles I like in pictures look just as good in person! I've already seen and fallen in love with the Bianca!


----------



## techie81

I loooove the Biancas but I know that style won't work for me!  Way too heavy on me.


----------



## angelcove

Love the Miss Clichy's.  Does any1 know how these run?  And are they 140mm?  TIA


----------



## YaYa3

this is the one that screams 'OLD LADY' to me.  if i EVER talk about wanting these, please call 911 for oklahoma city!  
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200


----------



## Speedah

^^


----------



## rdgldy

those are so terrible!


----------



## Speedah

I need these... 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401

And these!  The blue heel is TDF!!! 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## ronsdiva

YaYa3 said:


> this is the one that screams 'OLD LADY' to me.  if i EVER talk about wanting these, please call 911 for oklahoma city!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200



Well, I guess you can get them when you are 90


----------



## ronsdiva

I am also liking that bichio and Speedah you are right about those speccio's!


----------



## YaYa3

maybe he designed those shoes for Queen Elizabeth herself.  now they would be perfect for her, but not for me because 1) i'm not THAT old, and 2) i'm not a Queen!


----------



## LavenderIce

Speedah said:


> I need these...
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


 
I need a hit of that crack too speedah!  We can be crack twins!


----------



## laureenthemean

Those striped Fetichas are adorable!  But I'm partial to striped shoes.


----------



## Speedah

LavenderIce said:


> I need a hit of that crack too speedah!  We can be crack twins!



 You _are_ my CL Crack Monitor!  Always on the lookout for the next...


----------



## LavenderIce

Speedah said:


> You _are_ my CL Crack Monitor!  Always on the lookout for the next...


 
I wouldn't have it any other way, I like your CL crack.


----------



## Speedah

I feel like I should be embarrassed by that comment in a way... 

I think i might wet myself laughing...


----------



## LavenderIce

I was talking about CLs!    Not *that* crack.  Goodness no.    I'm your official CL crack monitor, nothing else.


----------



## Speedah

Oh my...no more margaritas for me.  I know, it just sounded really funny.


----------



## LavenderIce

Margaritas on a Monday?  I like the way you roll.


----------



## Speedah

I can't think of a better way to look at all these gorgeous new CLs!


----------



## LavenderIce

Well, make another pitcher for the lot of us.  Here are some pics from BH:

Bianca black watersnake






Bianca oxblood





Alta Dama nude


----------



## Speedah

The black watersnake Bianca?!


----------



## laureenthemean

That metallic nude is appealing to me more and more.  If they make it in an Alti...


----------



## LavenderIce

*speedah*, I see a theme for your Fall 09 crack--exotics!


----------



## Speedah

Yes please! With an extra side of Acid Python!


----------



## carlinha

i am loving the lady page... and those black watersnake biancas!


----------



## techie81

I need a bucket for all this drool today


----------



## Shainerocks

I need a bucket as well and an extra bucket to start saving money for my fall shoes!!


----------



## cllover

New list of loooves: Feticha, Lady Page, and Mouskito (love the red satin with the red sole!)  I'm dying to know what other colors these will come in  


Plus, being greedy, I still want some VPs, Lady Gres, and Clichys!  siiigh it'll be forever before I can scrape up enough money


----------



## CatNZ

LavenderIce said:


> Well, make another pitcher for the lot of us.  Here are some pics from BH:
> 
> Alta Dama nude




omg, BH's getting nude metallic altadama140?!  SCP didn't even tell me 

now I've got this mad craving for something high in nude metallic


----------



## techie81

The Mount St boutique sent me a photo of the studded VP...


----------



## meggyg8r

post! post! post!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Techie, you can't hold out on us like this! It's been a whole 5 minutes!!!!!!

Anyway, those Oxblood Biancas-is that the same color as at NM, NAP, etc.? They just look a bit darker in this pic from BH.


----------



## moshi_moshi

I want to seee!!!!


----------



## techie81

They're going to be 655 EUR which I guess is about $900-ish. My first love are the Mad Marys but these are pretty killer:


----------



## lolitablue

I need those!!!! NOWWWWWW!!!!  

*Techie*, are you sure this is not your photoshopped photo?  OMG!! You did such a great job!


----------



## Miss_Q

cllover said:


> Mouskito (love the red satin with the red sole!) I'm dying to know what other colors these will come in


 

I love those Mouskito. I don't know which one I love more the Black/Red or the pair I just got Flannel/Nappa Laminto


----------



## techie81

It's up! ^^


----------



## dreachick2384

Oh man.....now to talk myself into getting the practical pair, the reg. black kid vp's, not the studded ones....


----------



## techie81

Practical schmactical!!! Go for the studs!


----------



## moshi_moshi

techie that looks almost identical to your photo!!


----------



## techie81

Yep! I need to call about how much they're going to be stateside. I just wonder if they're actually going to be $995, not $895, if they're 655 EUR.


----------



## lolitablue

*Techie*, where are they available now?


----------



## techie81

Mount Street's definitely getting them, as well as Madison.


----------



## cfellis522

*Techie* - Let us know when they will be stateside and where they will be carried. I want some too! 

Speaking of... 

Luisaviaroma.com just listed some of the new CLs and you can preorder them! For those of you that know me (**smile**), I just love his boots. They just listed this pair as Babel Zip Up Boots (even though I can't really see a zipper). They look like the Bianca base:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=QkxBQ0s=&season=actual&seasProdID=50I

I just wish I could find these stateside as well or who might let you preorder them here!!! (If anyone sees these, PM me!!!)

Cara


----------



## lolitablue

techie81 said:


> Mount Street's definitely getting them, as well as Madison.


 
*I can predict that this shoe is going to get its own thread!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG Techie!! I look EXACTLY like your PHOTO!! Awesome Job!!

I don't know which I like more ... these or the mad marys .... hmmm


----------



## meggyg8r

Those studded VPs are SO bada$$!


----------



## foxycleopatra

cfellis522 said:


> *Techie* - Let us know when they will be stateside and where they will be carried. I want some too!
> 
> Speaking of...
> 
> Luisaviaroma.com just listed some of the new CLs and you can preorder them! For those of you that know me (**smile**), I just love his boots. They just listed this pair as Babel Zip Up Boots (even though I can't really see a zipper). They look like the Bianca base:
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=QkxBQ0s=&season=actual&seasProdID=50I
> 
> I just wish I could find these stateside as well or who might let you preorder them here!!! (If anyone sees these, PM me!!!)
> 
> Cara


 
Cara, the Babel Platform boots are currently available for pre-order at BG, $1495:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D22148%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## cllover

Miss_Q said:


> I love those Mouskito. I don't know which one I love more the Black/Red or the pair I just got Flannel/Nappa Laminto


ooooh post pics, Miss Q!


----------



## Miss_Q

cllover said:


> ooooh post pics, Miss Q!


 
I didn't get a chance to pick them up yet but I did try them on at the NYC meet-up.


----------



## Shainerocks

^^I'm so glad that you decided to get them. They looked stunning on you!


----------



## cfellis522

Foxy (and others who PM'd me)-  Thanks!  

You all are too enabling.  Now if only I knew how those boots size out!  38 or 38.5?  Get both and send one back?  LoL  (If they are too big, I can always fix witha  pair of socks or something...)  More boots to add to my collection.  BG also had the patent Bourge for pre-order.  My husband is going to go nuts!  But at least its not until October!  LoL

Cara


----------



## cllover

Beautiful, *Miss Q*!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Miss_Q said:


> I didn't get a chance to pick them up yet but I did try them on at the NYC meet-up.




I love these-they looked beautiful on you.


----------



## bronzy79

Straight-Laced said:


> thanks *lilmissb, laureen and Cat*
> 
> I'm thrilled with the patent merlot IRL - looking forward to seeing your Lady Lynch's Cat.  I don't expect I'll be doing too much walking in the Bianca's either, though they're surprisingly easy to walk in



*Straight-Laced*, they are sooo gorgeous! How's the sizing on the Bianca's? This is going to be my first pair of Louboutin's and wear a US 7.5. What size would you recommend?


----------



## mal

Madame Claudes arrived from Barneys! I like them- they are very comfy now that I am getting used to the Pigalle 120s LOL but, does anyone think they look a little big? I was afraid if I got the next half-size down they would be too tight... I really doubt they have a 38 left anyway. They don't slip (much!) but I don't like the look of the (all too common gap). They were 30%off and I had a gift card for $275 on top of that, so good deal


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I don't think they look to big. With that elastic back there it's kinda hard for them no to look like that.


----------



## LavenderIce

mal--I love the MC!  I find the gap at the heel to exist in my pair too because of the elastic in the back.  btw, these are much easier than the Pigalle 120s.


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> mal--I love the MC!  I find the gap at the heel to exist in my pair too because of the elastic in the back.  btw, these are much easier than the Pigalle 120s.



They sure are! Thanks, *naked* and *Lavender*.


----------



## Straight-Laced

> Straight-Laced, they are sooo gorgeous! How's the sizing on the Bianca's? This is going to be my first pair of Louboutin's and wear a US 7.5. What size would you recommend?



thanks *bronzy*

the Bianca's run big for CL's - based on your US size you should try the 37, or 37.5


----------



## javaboo

Feticha is going to be coming in black, metal red, gold, pink satin? and nude.


----------



## techie81

^^ I'm adding metal red to my list!


----------



## dreachick2384

Straight-Laced said:


> thanks *bronzy*
> 
> the Bianca's run big for CL's - based on your US size you should try the 37, or 37.5


 
ITA. I tried on a pair at Neimans last weekend, and I was shocked to be in my american size in them, and I have wide feet!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, thanks for the info *java!* Hope you're well 

*mal* I like the MC's on you but I find the gap in the back too. I'm going to cut the halter out as it annoys me and I can stick a heel grip in if need be.


----------



## mal

Hi *lilmiss*- that might work, but I kinda like the way it reduces slipping however I don;t think it will last long. I was worried cause some of my CLs are too big, or I found later I could wear a smaller size but I'm not gonna worry about it! BTW your lunch sounded so good you made me hungry, but I'm going to bed now! Night Night!
PS LOVELOVELOVE the Leopards!


----------



## lilmissb

Night mal! *waves*


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> Wow, thanks for the info *java!* Hope you're well
> 
> *mal* I like the MC's on you but I find the gap in the back too. *I'm going to cut the halter out as it annoys* me and I can stick a heel grip in if need be.


 

I wanted to do that too!  I'm afraid it would ruin the shoe somehow, but that's just silly, isn't it?  I should feel more secure because it's there, but I feel less secure.  I've managed all my other CLs without it, I think I can manage the MCs.


----------



## lilmissb

^That's the attitude Lav! tell the halter to go stuff itself!  LOL I'm gonna break my toe box in first before I cut it out.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> ^That's the attitude Lav! tell the halter to go stuff itself!  LOL I'm gonna break my toe box in first before I cut it out.


 

if i were to get them, i would have cut the halter out as well...  my joli noeud dorcets are just fine without that silly elastic and i'm sure the MC would be too.  let us know how it goes when you decide to cut it out *lilmissb *


----------



## lilmissb

Will do! I'll prob post in the DIY thread! Love that smiley


----------



## **shoelover**

more to follow.........


----------



## **shoelover**

last set to come ..


----------



## **shoelover**

pics thanks to reghan


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Shoelover,* more pretty shoes!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks for the pics shoelover!


----------



## **shoelover**

welcome ...FYI NAP UK have just had a load of new shoes in too selling out like hot cakes..

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Christian_Louboutin/All


----------



## bagmad73

There are a whole lot of new CLs in the Singapore CL Boutique. Some have sizes available but most are for preorder. I really cannot remember the details and will put what I remember down. I just thought you gals would love some pics


----------



## bagmad73




----------



## bagmad73




----------



## bagmad73




----------



## bagmad73

My favourite pair are the very soft light purple (lavender) python VPs. The studded VPs are awesome and the acid python is TDF!!!!

Hope you enjoy the pics!!! (apologies for pics - taken with my iphone, and also typo errors)


----------



## lilflobowl

*bagmad73*, thanks for posting pics! the flats are really cool! I should go to the shop & take a look one of these days.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks so much bagmad!  

i kind of need those flats.... they're weird but i like them.

and that light purple python is TDF!


----------



## karwood

*shoelover and bagmad, *thank you for posting the pics!!


----------



## surlygirl

bagmad - thanks for sharing! gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! the acid python is amazing. And I love the Calypso and the Maggie! Can't wait til some of these shoes pop up in the states.


----------



## bagmad73

*lilflobowl* - you should go and have a look!!! It's worth the eye candy
*surlygirl* - the shoes are due in Singapore mid Sept or October - may be earlier in the US.


----------



## Miss_Q

Shainerocks said:


> ^^I'm so glad that you decided to get them. They looked stunning on you!


 

Thank you! I knew I should have picked them up that day.


----------



## techie81

The Feticha Strass...I NEED those!


----------



## dreachick2384

Just to let everyone know, barbie pink Altis have been canceled :cry:


----------



## Miss_Q

techie81 said:


> The Feticha Strass...I NEED those!


 

Ditto!!


----------



## **shoelover**

so sorry to hear that dreachick2384


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks for all the pics bagmad!!!!!!!! there are so many shoes I would kill for but could never afford... I love looking at the pics though


----------



## dreachick2384

**shoelover** said:


> so sorry to hear that dreachick2384


 

Thank you! Now what to get instead....


----------



## **shoelover**

any1 know if these 2 shoes maybe available


----------



## techie81

Anyone know how much the lace Ron Rons are going to be?


----------



## **shoelover**

thanks bagmad for more yummy pics


----------



## bagmad73

Always happy to contribute!!!! It's wonderful to have others to share my love of CLs with!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I heard the Miss Boxe strass might not be available.


----------



## **shoelover**

i need the blues more then miss boxe


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

**shoelover** said:


> i need the blues more then miss boxe


 
I think if they are created they will be around 3K


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ damn no shoes for me then :cry:


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks for the eye candy *bagmad*!  just when i thought there were no fall styles i was loving...  those acid python lady claudes are TDF!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

The Calypso and Maggie are dreamy!


----------



## lolitablue

laureenthemean said:


> The Calypso and Maggie are dreamy!


 
You will rock them, too!!


----------



## Marisa783

What's deal with these Alti problems?? Is there still going to be black?


----------



## carlinha

*bagmad*, thank you soooo much for the eye candy... i'm going absolutely crazy right now cuz i love almost every single one of them!!!

lady claude blue pink acid python
roccia lizard madame claude
light purple python VPs
red strass heel feticha
calypso
maggie

does the singapore boutique ship to the US, including exotics?


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks for sharing *bagmad*. Looks like there are lots of studs in the coming season !!!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I'm doing well, thank you 

*shoelover*: These are actually called Lady Wedges(or at least what BG calls them). You can get the non-strass version from BG. They actually have a different toe than the Miss Boxe. Its more almond shaped and much higher.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203511cat311402cat312003cat312004


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I want those BAD!


----------



## **shoelover**

javaboo said:


> *lilmissb*: I'm doing well, thank you
> 
> *shoelover*: These are actually called Lady Wedges(or at least what BG calls them). You can get the non-strass version from BG. They actually have a different toe than the Miss Boxe. Its more almond shaped and much higher.
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203511cat311402cat312003cat312004



thanks for letting me know..but i'm not feeling the love for these...i would love to get hold of the blue booties..under 3k would be nice


----------



## Papillon

Thank you everyone for the amazing pics! Lots of great styles catching my eye & my so-called-ban is no where in sight.

*Carlinha* - I believe they will ship overseas, but not exotics. They won't even ship exotics within China. I have a pair just sitting there hoping for someone to pick them up & send to me. lol


----------



## rdgldy

*bagmad*, they are all gorgeous!!  I don't know which pair I like best.


----------



## dreachick2384

Marisa783 said:


> What's deal with these Alti problems?? Is there still going to be black?


 

Supposedly, but at this rate I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## bagmad73

carlinha said:


> *bagmad*, thank you soooo much for the eye candy... i'm going absolutely crazy right now cuz i love almost every single one of them!!!
> 
> lady claude blue pink acid python
> roccia lizard madame claude
> light purple python VPs
> red strass heel feticha
> calypso
> maggie
> 
> does the singapore boutique ship to the US, including exotics?



Sorry for the delayed reply - I just woke up 
The SG boutique does not ship internationally!
Honestly though, the price here is higher than US prices as well.


----------



## Raffaluv

bagmad, THANK YOU!!  what a treat to see all of these beauties!  eye candy galore!!


----------



## regeens

Deeply in Love = Calypso

This is beautiful.



bagmad73 said:


>


----------



## techie81

Those are stunning.  Is the black part eel?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like croc or ostrich.  That combined with the rhinestones makes me afraid to ask the price.


----------



## xegbl

Thanks for the pics, bagmad!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

cllover said:


> ok this one is making me go, "what were you thinking, M. Louboutin?!"
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod45940017&eItemId=prod45940017&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dchristian%252Blouboutin%2526_requestid%253D20849



I don't know why, but I  these. haha.


----------



## techie81

ashakes said:


> $1290 is the correct price for any PYTHON NABUCK ALTADAMA.  The ones at South Coast Plaza and Beverly Hills are labeled as WATERSNAKE so that's why those are $1095.  Remember, California is not allowed to sell any "python" items.  I know they don't look much different in pics and I think they feel like watersnake, but technically they are "python nabuck".  Hope this clears everything up!
> 
> Also, I think I reported that the Madison Avenue boutique was supposed to get RASPBERRY Python Nabuck Altadamas, but those were cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> *STUDDED PIGALLES & STUDDED VPs* are priced at *$995* in boutique lookbooks.  However, Saks has the STUDDED VPs listed at *$895* so that price is also being checked by the boutiques.



Missed this! Saks is getting them, good to know. Thanks Asha!


----------



## justkell

I wonder if Barneys is gonna get the studded VPs...that's the only card I have room on at the moment with all these sales going on


----------



## techie81

Please tell me I'm not going crazy...wasn't there a photo of a pair of lacy Lady Page?


----------



## techie81

justkell said:


> I wonder if Barneys is gonna get the studded VPs...that's the only card I have room on at the moment with all these sales going on



Hmm..that'd be good to know.


----------



## laureenthemean

techie81 said:


> Please tell me I'm not going crazy...wasn't there a photo of a pair of lacy Lady Page?


http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...yone-up-for-cl-fall-winter-2010-a-466668.html


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pics bagmad! I need acid wash python something...


----------



## ashakes

**shoelover** said:


> any1 know if these 2 shoes maybe available



I was told that the Miss Boxe Strass was probably one of the shoes that was cut from production with the way the economy is.  But, it was supposed to be priced around 4K according to one of my SAs.  So, just think that you probably wouldn't have gotten them anyways.


----------



## ashakes

bagmad73 said:


>



Thanks bagmad for all of the photos!  I had seen photos a couple months ago of the studded VPs and immediately pre-reserved them, but it's awesome to see IRL pics!

These are actually python nabuck VPs, very similar to touch and look of watersnake, but priced at python prices. lol  I own the Altadama version of these and I  them!  I need to post pics of them.


----------



## ashakes

And, the So Private Rainbow Strass that BG and the Singapore boutique have are gorgeous, but I actually prefer the silver specchio heel that I have as it makes it easier to wear with pretty much any color dress in my closet! lol

techie, no problem. Yes, Saks had them priced at $895.  I did inform one of the boutiques of the price discrepancy and they said they would look into it, but I haven't followed up yet.  This has happened before. I remember the python fontanetes from several seasons ago were also more expensive at the boutiques.  I figured I would ask when my pair was available.  I haven't inquired at Barneys whether they are getting them, but I would guess they probably did order it since they were one of the retailers to have both the beige and black Mad Mary and those both did very well.


----------



## techie81

Thanks *laureen*!

*Asha*, interesting...I take it if Saks keeps the $895, the boutiques won't adjust?


----------



## justkell

thanks for the info *Asha*! Fingers crossed for Barneys getting them! I wasn't feeling them until I saw them on *Bagmad* they look so hot on!


----------



## Shainerocks

How did you find out that the Studded VP's are going to be 100 dollars cheaper at Saks??


----------



## bagpunk

bagmad73 said:


> My favourite pair are the very soft light purple (lavender) python VPs. The studded VPs are awesome and the acid python is TDF!!!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics!!! (apologies for pics - taken with my iphone, and also typo errors)


 


gah. why do i have to be on a ban... does lady claude come in lower heels? does the acid python come in other styles?


----------



## Marisa783

BG has camel, black, and red patent yoyo zeppas.  They also have black patent/suede Limas.


----------



## lolitablue

bagmad73 said:


>



This is just one of the most amazing color combos I have seen!! The blue is like the Royal Blue Satin of my VPs.  So yummy! I could wear this everyday!!!


----------



## luxlover

what new shoes are being made in nude?


----------



## lilmissb

^I wanna know too actually!


----------



## Shainerocks

^^ Me 3!!


----------



## laureenthemean

The Miss Clichy is coming out in nude kid, right?


----------



## dreachick2384

^^It is. But I was speaking with Reghan about it, and even she's a bit concerned about the possibility of getting dirty. It's pretty though.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I had the Declic in nude kid and returned them b/c they got dirty just by being touched.  It's a shame b/c I really love the color.


----------



## lilmissb

Nude patent for me.


----------



## danae

What colors and materials shall we expect for the Declic?


----------



## karwood

I know the *Circus booties* have been posted before, but I just saw these pics in latest Harper's Bazaar magazine. This is what they look like when modeled!! GORGEOUS!!! I NEED these beauties in my life!!









Available for pre-order at BG: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200


----------



## rilokiley

I tried on the Bianca this weekend, and I LOVE them!!   Definitely unexpected, as I didn't think I was into exposed platforms and super high heels, but they are so hot 


Must... resist...


----------



## cllover

Not for me, but the Circus Booties are so edgy and hot!


----------



## meggyg8r

I friggin LOVE the Circus Booties!!!!


----------



## ashakes

Shainerocks said:


> How did you find out that the Studded VP's are going to be 100 dollars cheaper at Saks??



Because I have my own personal copy of the lookbook.   My SAs are good to me b/c I'm good to them. lol

The Circus booties are not for me, but they look really good on the model!


----------



## Shainerocks

ashakes said:


> Because I have my own personal copy of the lookbook.   My SAs are good to me b/c I'm good to them. lol
> 
> The Circus booties are not for me, but they look really good on the model!



You're a lucky girl!

I'm not sure if you can pre-order the Studded  Vp's at Saks. 

Do you know if I can do that??


----------



## lilmissb

rilokiley said:


> I tried on the Bianca this weekend, and I LOVE them!!  Definitely unexpected, as I didn't think I was into exposed platforms and super high heels, but they are so hot
> 
> 
> Must... resist...


 
LOL, how were they to walk in?


----------



## techie81

*rilo*, I might have to try on the Biancas after your comment. I've been hesitant about the big exposed platform myself and thought they'd be overwhelming on me. Hmm...

Wow, the booties look SO good on. Can't wait to see you in them, *karwood*!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^^ Love the Biancas! Cheated and got them, I loved them sooooo much! They run huge though, one must try them on. I'm 38.5 in VP, 8.5 US, sometimes 8, with wiiiiiidddddde feet, and I had to get a 38! Shocked! Just stretching the toe box a bit with the sock trick. The 38.5 had a 1/2" gap in the back!


----------



## techie81

^^ I'm so screwed then unless a 34-34.5 exists!


----------



## cllover

^mind meld! lol

Good thing I'm not quite sold on them, even though they look gorgeous on other people, because I would be searching for a size 34.5   I hope this running large thing won't be a an ongoing trend.


----------



## techie81

^^ I know, seriously. I think we've escaped the VP sizing change, for now.


----------



## dreachick2384

Yeah, it's amazing with the Bianca. Was talking to Jordan at SCP, and he said there was a girl who's normally a 38 and got them in a 37. I'm anywhere from a 38.5 in VP's to a 39.5 in Declics(with padding, I need that size for the width, but still!) and got a 38 in Bianca.


----------



## techie81

It must be the pitch too...they look quite high.

I can't wait to see more fall goodies with our TPFers. Super excited!


----------



## moshi_moshi

DROOOL!!!


----------



## jancedtif

^*Moshi* what is that and where is it?  I love it!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

it's new on the saks site!


----------



## CCKL

jancedtif said:


> ^*Moshi* what is that and where is it?  I love it!!



Its the Feticha from Saks.com


----------



## jancedtif

^Thanks!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh duh i totally forgot reading that.... lol..its been a long day


----------



## CCKL

hahah..we all have those days


----------



## karwood

Also new at Saks for pre-order *Decocolico $855:*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446231046&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1245786658191&ev19=1:5


----------



## CCKL

^^anyone know if the *Decocolico* are coming in any other colors??


----------



## karwood

another pre-order at Saks, *Nitoinimoi:*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446231049&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709693&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1245786968932&ev19=1:34


----------



## justkell

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D25956%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt



Interesting take on the Ernesta, can't decide how I feel about this...hmmmmm...


----------



## carlinha

^ummm, i am not a big fan...

those nitoinimoi and decocolicos on the other hand are


----------



## moshi_moshi

justkell said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D25956%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take on the Ernesta, can't decide how I feel about this...hmmmmm...


 
would have to see it on.... i dunno it could be cute.


----------



## karwood

* Fifre *available for pre-order at BG:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200






http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200


----------



## karwood

*Ambro @ BG*

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200


----------



## karwood

*Candy Lace and Spikes*, although not sure if these is the official style name

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my, the *Decocolico *& *Nitoinimoi *are TDF! I hope the decocolico comes in another colour. I don't mind the purple though.


----------



## karwood

*Feticha pony hair tiger striped boots @ LVR*

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=R09MRA==&season=actual&seasProdID=50I


----------



## po0hping

karwood said:


> Also new at Saks for pre-order *Decocolico $855:*
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1245786658191&ev19=1:5



Anyone know if the heel curved or straight?


----------



## laureenthemean

Oooh, Decocolico!  So cute!


----------



## diorfashion

danae said:


> What colors and materials shall we expect for the Declic?



My same question exactly!  I'm hoping for exotics or leather.


----------



## Lec8504

ooooo the *Fifre and Decocolico and lace vps....*yum!


----------



## cllover

Has anyone seen the Feticha IRL and know how they fit?  :greengrin:  I wonder if they run big, too.


----------



## dreachick2384

Didn't think I'd like the nitoinimoi....they're nifty. Too bad I'm banned til 2010 lol!


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> LOL, how were they to walk in?



They were pretty comfortable.  I tried on the display pair (36.5), which was too big on me.  I think I would need a 36, maybe even a 35.5.




techie81 said:


> *rilo*, I might have to try on the Biancas after your comment. I've been hesitant about the big exposed platform myself and thought they'd be overwhelming on me. Hmm...



Yes!!  Try them on!!   I tried them on in black, and the exposed platform wasn't obvious at all when worn.  They're the only new style I've been tempted by so far.


----------



## foxycleopatra

karwood said:


> Also new at Saks for pre-order *Decocolico $855:*
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1245786658191&ev19=1:5


 
These are just TO-DIE-FOR!!  But I'm concerned about the walkability of that shoe -- looks like it's the exact same last as the Declic 140.....hmmm, unfortunately it could be another unwalkable shoe for most.


----------



## laureenthemean

foxycleopatra said:


> These are just TO-DIE-FOR!!  But I'm concerned about the walkability of that shoe -- looks like it's the exact same last as the Declic 140.....hmmm, unfortunately it could be another unwalkable shoe for most.


That's what I was thinking too, but I am sure going to try!


----------



## LavenderIce

foxy--I love the Decocolico as well.  ITA it looks like the Declic last, but for some reason I did better with the 140s than the 120s.  Since this has a maryjane strap maybe it will help with any heel gaps and slippage.


----------



## techie81

Lots of fun names this season! 

I love the Decocolico...I hope it comes in more colors and materials.


----------



## LavenderIce

^It will come in black python.


----------



## sakura

*F/W IS OFFICIALLY HERE!* artyhat:

Check out the collection section on the CL website - http://www.christianlouboutin.com/


----------



## cllover

^YAY I just saw and rushed here to post!!! I love the full cuckoocrazy effect of the site!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yay!!!


----------



## rdgldy

fabulous!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yay!!! I officially NEED lady lynch wedges!!


----------



## cllover

hmm is the Lady Lynch a high ron ron with a straight heel?


----------



## karwood

Oooooh!!!!! I can't wait for these shoes to start appearing at the stores and boutiques!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Looks like it


----------



## archygirl

Lola 69 for me, in black leather and red satin...please!


----------



## cllover

^Lovin them in red - I'd feel like Moira Shearer in The Red Shoes!


----------



## po0hping

I am loving the Nitoinimoi in grey suede from the CL website.   Fall/Winter


----------



## CatNZ

cllover said:


> hmm is the Lady Lynch a high ron ron with a straight heel?


 
pretty much  I have the Lady Lynch in metallic rouge, although I don't have ronron (yet), it looks very close to it at the toebox... and yeah, heel is like the 120mm straight pigalle, i.e. no platform


----------



## cllover

^Such a beautiful shoe but alas I've given up on 120mm without a platform.   Fetichas and Lolos, on the other, I think I can handle!


----------



## ceseeber

the altadama croco is to die for...


----------



## techie81

LavenderIce said:


> ^It will come in black python.



 Thanks Lav!


----------



## techie81

Ok, I just had a giggling fit at the sight of Msr. Louboutin next to that silly snowman


----------



## madamelizaking

Delete please


----------



## madamelizaking

I thought I needed so much...but I just laid my eyes on my true love.. I need nothing more


----------



## techie81

Blue python Lady Claude?? Yes, I need them too!


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm going to (try and)  ban myself untill I can afford them...


----------



## Lec8504

omg lady claude in blue python.....I wonder how much those are.....i think i'm in love 

edit: lady lynch in black glitter looks extremely hot too


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! I NEED blue acid wash python SOMETHING!!!


----------



## siserilla

I want the Altadama Croco. I'm in love!


----------



## Marisa783

Strass Pigalle and Lady Lynch! I would kill for one of those!


----------



## karwood

Not sure if these were meant for men or women wear, but they are listed in the women shoes on the Saks site:

*Rollerball*







http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446231051&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492715445&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1245868351000&ev19=1:7


----------



## madamelizaking

^  I'm sure those will pop up in some S&M Porno which I hope none of us here are interested in watching! Or, are you?  lol j/k


----------



## Lieda

NM in Paramus just got these today, have all sizes.  
New Piaf Pony Hair Gepard, $695 pre-tax. Sizing same as VP.


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> OMG! I NEED blue acid wash python SOMETHING!!!


 
i know, same here!  I wonder how much aproximately the price is for them, just so I can start saving up.


----------



## lilmissb

^$1200???


----------



## javaboo

Can anyone confirm the Feticha is a Clichy with curved heel? Is the Lady Page just the same shoe with a bow?


----------



## LavenderIce

A very wise person told me the Feticha and the LP look like they have the Decollete toe.


----------



## Marisa783

LavenderIce said:


> A very wise person told me the Feticha and the LP look like they have the Decollete toe.



but the Feticha is a covered platform...so is it like a decollete w/ a platform?


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> ^$1200???


 
yikes...got to start saving then.


----------



## Kamilla850

I'm having difficulty breathing right now


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, must revise budget. less food, more spending money! 

Yeah *Lec*, python is ALWAYS at least $1195 or whatever the figure is these days.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> A very wise person told me the Feticha and the LP look like they have the Decollete toe.


I thought they did, but seeing them in more detail on the Saks site, it looks like it might be more like a Clichy?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1245883720928


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks for posting about the FW09 shoes on the CL website!

hmm... the Nitoinimoi booties have an awfully square toe......ush:
I may need to reconsider these now.... 

On the other hand, I'm slowly falling in love with the Circus but with patent cranberry (?) leather. Still not into the suede version...


----------



## mal

Lieda said:


> NM in Paramus just got these today, have all sizes.
> New Piaf Pony Hair Gepard, $695 pre-tax. Sizing same as VP.
> View attachment 809059


OMG love these! Thanks a lot 

yeah *lilmiss* food is highly overrated


----------



## carlinha

gorgeous new shoes!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Feticha totally looks like declic toe


----------



## MermaidSlippers

I was at Horatio yesterday and spied these beauties.....they have them on Madison also...but instead of a silver heal, the are metallic blue. They are covered in swaravski crystals!

Breathtaking! And almost $3000!

Does anyone have them? I tried an internet search and I think they are only available at the NYC boutiques.


----------



## julies*shoes

^^ BG has them with the blue heel.  Asha got them from one of the boutiques with the silver heel.  Here is her thread with her reveal..

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/rainbow-bling-and-red-python-464332.html


----------



## madamelizaking

oooh! I like the silver heel more!! Can't shell out that much dough right now


----------



## cllover

madamelizaking said:


> Feticha totally looks like declic toe


That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I thought it was a bit higher cut and a little pointier, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## cllover

^hmm you might be right.

This is the red Feticha from Saks:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i'm pretty sure these haven't been posted yet, but i apologize if they have


whips roccia simple 70 at NAP UK
£470 ~ $770 USD
but they won't ship these out of Europe


----------



## bagpunk

.


----------



## madamelizaking

Sorry if these are reposts 

Batgirl 
(all i can think of is the batman song....beh beh beh beh beh beh beh beh batman!!!)







Also, I *liked* the mount street before...but now I LOVE!!! it...too bad I couldn't pull it off nor do I have an outfit to wear with it











sorry if these are reposts


----------



## madamelizaking

Ooh, also ... I tried the miss clichy on with my alti pump on... Same exact shoe except the exposed platform.


----------



## diorfashion

madamelizaking said:


> Ooh, also ... I tried the miss clichy on with my alti pump on... Same exact shoe except the exposed platform.



This is great to know, madamelizaking.  Is the "Miss Clichy" only available in suede and leopard pony?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Also black and nude kid.


----------



## diorfashion

Thank you so much, laureenthemean!  I need a closed-toe CL, and am debating between Miss Clichy, Declic, or Bianca.


----------



## natassha68

Couple of new one's at Barney's NYC ...1st one, looks like batgirl pigalle style??


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Barney's now has the Lady Claude in Beige and Petrol Blue...


----------



## madamelizaking

diorfashion said:


> This is great to know, madamelizaking.  Is the "Miss Clichy" only available in suede and leopard pony?



black and nude leather at scp boutique


----------



## LavenderIce

Natassha, the first one sorta looks like a peeptoe Pigalle style Batgirl.  Is it closed toe?


----------



## natassha68

Yep, they are closed toe, I too had to do a double take when I got the picture


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Natassha, the first one sorta looks like a peeptoe Pigalle style Batgirl. Is it closed toe?


 
Nat asnswered.


----------



## karwood

*Mamimo* @ Barneys

http://www.barneys.com/Mamimo/500183659,default,pd.html


----------



## cllover

Here's the lower heeled Declic:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=G6N10&des=ACH&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=QkxBQ0s=&season=actual&seasProdID=50I


----------



## mal

madamelizaking said:


> Ooh, also ... I tried the miss clichy on with my alti pump on... Same exact shoe except the exposed platform.


I am dying to see the Miss Clichy on! were they hard to walk in? Somebody please buy them...


----------



## melialuvs2shop

must have this loubistuds clutch NOW!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Love the clutch!


----------



## mal

oooh in addition to everything else, I love the silver frame! Get it!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

karwood said:


> *Mamimo* @ Barneys
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Mamimo/500183659,default,pd.html


 
I must get these when they go on sale!


----------



## JetSetGo!

melialuvs2shop said:


> must have this loubistuds clutch NOW!!!
> 
> View attachment 811644




Oh! that would hurt to carry!


----------



## laureenthemean

*NEWS FLASH

Green and fuschia lizard VPs expected at the SCP boutique!  Call to get your name on the list!
*


----------



## kuromi-chan

aaaahhhhhh!!!! * fuchsia lizard VPs*!!!  my UHG!  thanks for the tip *laureen*!


----------



## dreachick2384

I'm so excited! I'm on the list for fuxia!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> *NEWS FLASH*
> 
> *Green and fuschia lizard VPs expected at the SCP boutique! Call to get your name on the list!*


 
Why did you just POST THIS?!?!?! I am so on a ban ...:shame:


----------



## LavenderIce

naked--they're not in yet.  They're taking names for the list.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> naked--they're not in yet. They're taking names for the list.


 
Thanks Lav! I'm getting on the list now for PINK!


----------



## lilmissb

So am I! Is lizard about $1495?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ when I bought mine they were $1495


AHHHHHH I'M ON THE LIST!!! FIRST PERSON IN MY SIZE!!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Reghan said they would be arriving on late October/Early November!!!!

I am so excited right now I could jump up and down!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

OMG, green ones???? I've died  Does *Cesee* know yet?!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

What about Noegirl?! I know she wants them t!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh i forgot about* noe* .. where is she these days?! 

I'm still dead. I cant believe they are producing green lizards!!!!!!!


----------



## sara999

motcomb has a natural-off white esque lizard colour in the VP (in addition to red and black)


----------



## lilmissb

^So Montcomb is getting red black and natural-ish? Do you know how much Sara?

Anyone know what Paris is getting?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think montcomb already HAS black, red, and natural


----------



## lilmissb

^Uuuuhhhhh, thanks naked. Do you know what the natural looks like? Oh another q, do you know what kind of shade of fuschia it'll be?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^Uuuuhhhhh, thanks naked. Do you know what the natural looks like? Oh another q, do you know what kind of shade of fuschia it'll be?


 
No clue what natural looks like ... sorry.

Fuschia will looks like this (only in VP form of course)


----------



## carlinha

i am going to pretend i did not see the green lizard VP posting...

i have a lot of expenses coming up, including the upcoming wedding.... 

agggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

but how awesome for you ladies on the list!!!  can't wait for you to start receiving them, and for the posted pics!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^oooh, thanks naked, forgot there was fuschia something else. I wanna know what kinda green too. 

carlinha, pity they're not going to get blue cos then that could be your something blue and new!

Have you set a date yet?


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG!!!! Thank god Sara let me know about the lizards!!!! I know I am not around very much lately... My job had the nerve to block tpf  Does anyone know what color the green will be... I pray its vibrant not like the other suedish python VP that just came out.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ Contact SPC right away Noe and get your name on the list!!! 

I think it will be a kelly green but I have no idea ... the lizard colors are usually vibrant


----------



## ceseeber

I called SCP about an hour ago and put my name on the list for the green VP's. Reaghan said the green is emerald green. I was secretly hoping for sage green, but ultimately will decide when I see a picture. I trust Monsieur Louboutin's judgement of color, I"m certain they'll look fabulous.


----------



## ceseeber

savvysgirl said:


> OMG, green ones???? I've died  Does *Cesee* know yet?!!!


 

I do! Thanks for thinking of me!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, the colors on the lizards sound so yummy! Cannot wait to see pictures!!


----------



## empress

melialuvs2shop said:


> must have this loubistuds clutch NOW!!!
> 
> View attachment 811644



where can i find this?


----------



## hlp_28

laureenthemean said:


> *NEWS FLASH
> 
> Green and fuschia lizard VPs expected at the SCP boutique!  Call to get your name on the list!
> *



Is VP the only style they are getting? Anyone know whether there will be any other style in lizard? Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They have the Simple 100 and Yoyo in ring lizard, as well as a few other styles, but I didn't really pay attention.  I didn't ask about any other styles.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

empress said:


> where can i find this?



luisaviaroma...

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=G6O001&season=actual&gender=women&group=bags&des=ACH&cat=&seasProdID=50I

let me know if you get it so i can live vicariously through your purchase   i need to save for boots!


----------



## bagpunk

laureenthemean said:


> *NEWS FLASH
> 
> Green and fuschia lizard VPs expected at the SCP boutique!  Call to get your name on the list!
> *




NOOOOOOOO!!!

  








what's SCP? any contacts.....? :greengrin:


----------



## bagpunk

south coast plaza?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yep Bagpunk, SCP!

Looks like we're both breaking the bank for lizards ... again! 


I think there is also ernesta plateau in lizard at LV.


----------



## rdgldy

*Naked*, that wasn't nice!!  Now I need details-what color??  I want to be good.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> *Naked*, that wasn't nice!!  Now I need details-what color??  I want to be good.



Here is the picture I have.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I saw those IRL, and they are so pretty.


----------



## LavenderIce

Those Ernesta Plateaus have been in LV for over a year now.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> Those Ernesta Plateaus have been in LV for over a year now.



I never said they were new .. I was just answering the question of

"Is VP the only style they are getting? Anyone know whether there will be any other style in lizard? Thanks"

I also dont think this picture has been posted here before. Guess I should have PMed it to Rdgldy.


----------



## LavenderIce

Didn't mean to imply they weren't new.  Sowweee naked.  I'm sure they're new to someone.


----------



## sara999

ummm. the natural colour was kind of an offwhite neutral tan. it's hard to describe! it's definitely more towards a 'natural' off white linen kind of colour. definitely not as dark as a taupe or camel.


----------



## jancedtif

New from Barneys.com:  http://www.barneys.com/Estoteri/500183389,default,pd.html


----------



## My Purse Addiction

New arrivals at NAP: 

Velvet Limas:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48273

Charme 100 booties:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48257

Simple 70s, taupe python:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/52704

Very Penny:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48262


----------



## Alice1979

^^They're very Chanel-esque IMO.


----------



## karwood

*Estoteri* @ Barneys. I have feeling these won't be so popular,IMO.

http://www.barneys.com/Estoteri/500183389,default,pd.html


----------



## rdgldy

*Naked*, thanks for the pictures of the ernestas in lizard-they are beautiful!  If they were in a darker color for fall, I would have fallen, for sure!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> *Estoteri* @ Barneys. I have feeling these won't be so popular,IMO.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Estoteri/500183389,default,pd.html




these remind me of the emily that was on netaporter a few seasons back.

and is it just me or does the very penny remind anyone of the very croise with a closed back?


----------



## hlp_28

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They have the Simple 100 and Yoyo in ring lizard, as well as a few other styles, but I didn't really pay attention.  I didn't ask about any other styles.



OMG !!! Are these new stock that just got in?? I wanted the yoyo so badly but there were none available in my sz  I better check with them !! Thanks Laureen


----------



## madamelizaking

Ill be at the scp boutique in 2 min, any questions you guys want me to ask?


----------



## madamelizaking

Currently at scp ring lizard in black, caramel color, and natural 85 mm curbed heel yoyo's and a natural simple pump


----------



## surlygirl

thanks for the live from the field report, *liza*!


----------



## Noegirl05

I am soo excited I'm on the list for the green Lizards!!!!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Y I saw the list for the lizards, 38  36 & 36.5 are booking quick ! I guess the green is going to be like Kelly green


----------



## lilmissb

^^yay!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Yay this makes me so happy I think everyone knows how bad I have been wanting kelly green lizard VP's!!!! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## techie81

I don't need more pink shoes...


----------



## sumnboutme

fyi, the lizard vps are expected for Spring '10.  everyone has time to save up


----------



## cllover

*Techie*
^no such thing as too many pairs of pink shoes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> fyi, the lizard vps are expected for Spring '10.  everyone has time to save up




Really?!?! Reghan told me late oct/early nov??


....that could also mean a price increase


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Really?!?! Reghan told me late oct/early nov??
> 
> 
> ....that could also mean a price increase



i meant as part of the spring '10 line...so they should be in stores around november...  according to monica last saturday, anyway...


----------



## techie81

^^ Maybe not...I'm planning on getting the pink Claudias too...hmm

If it really is spring '10, I'm so on a list!  EDIT: Oh, November's doable too. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Noegirl05

God I hope no price increase...  I barely convinced hubby of the $1400+ price tag lol

I also need a bootie


----------



## dreachick2384

Spoke with Reghan earlier today. She said between mid-Oct. to Dec. 21 is the window for them. They are not sure if they will pre-sale them or not yet, depends on the demand for them. However, they can't do that until the price is for sure set, and the book w/prices won't come for another month or so.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> i meant as part of the spring '10 line...so they should be in stores around november...  according to monica last saturday, anyway...



ohhhh ok  I'm banned until november anyway  hehe

Reghan wasn't sure about the price increase or not ... I'm hoping NOT!


----------



## sumnboutme

i'm hoping not too!  

but i've totally trimmed down my "wants" list to 4 (maybe 5)...trying to be good


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> i'm hoping not too!
> 
> but i've totally trimmed down my "wants" list to 4 (maybe 5)...trying to be good



Me too! Perhaps we need to meet over in the CCLO


----------



## Noegirl05

Yeah I only have classics on my wish list as of now... I do really want blue VP's!!! NOW


----------



## sumnboutme

*noe*, LV is expecting to receive the Acid Blue Python VPs


----------



## Noegirl05

LOL... hmmm is the acid the irridescent type color? pics?


----------



## techie81

sumnboutme said:


> *noe*, LV is expecting to receive the Acid Blue Python VPs



  Are they open still? OMG!


----------



## techie81

Here you go:


----------



## Noegirl05

OH MY LORD... Price? Should I be afraid to ask?


----------



## Swanky

*Hi ladies!!

You know the drill, this has reached 5K+ posts so we have to close/archive it.
Feel free to start a new one!*


----------

